# 

## grv

Dzisiaj został ogłoszony program rządowy dopłat do instalacji fotowoltaicznych "Mój prąd".
https://www.money.pl/gospodarka/moj-...62559361a.html
Zgodnie z nim będzie można otrzymać jednorazową dopłatę do 50% kosztów instalacji, maksymalnie 5000 zł.
Warunkiem wypłaty jest podpisanie umowy z ZE.

Czy ktoś ma informacje na temat łączenia tego programu z np."Czyste powietrze" ?

----------


## adam_mk

Bajeczki dla małych dzieci...
5000 to ma być 50% ?
Wyjęli by swoje paskudne łapska z mojej kieszeni!!!

Adam M.

----------


## Stermaj

Zmieniam licznik na dwukierunkowy i inkasuję pięć kwitów, czysty zysk.

----------


## d7d

> Bajeczki dla małych dzieci...
> 5000 to ma być 50% ?
> Wyjęli by swoje paskudne łapska z mojej kieszeni!!!


50% z max. 10.000 PLN to jest max. 5.000 PLN
To matematyka a nie bajka.
Raczej nie z twojej kieszeni.

----------


## adam_mk

A z czyjej?
Przecież oni mają tyle ile z nas zedrą!!!
Dodadzą do czegoś.
Do masła, paliwa, prądu czy do wszystkiego.
Albo dodrukują i złocisz znowu po łbie dostanie.
Dolar za 5zł.
Ty tego nie rozumiesz?

Adam M.

----------


## Stermaj

> A z czyjej?
> Przecież oni mają tyle ile z nas zedrą!!!
> Dodadzą do czegoś.
> Do masła, paliwa, prądu czy do wszystkiego.
> Albo dodrukują i złocisz znowu po łbie dostanie.
> Dolar za 5zł.
> Ty tego nie rozumiesz?
> 
> Adam M.


Adam takie życie. Trzeba komuś zabrać, aby komuś dać. Ale jak ze stołu pańskiego kapie to trzeba brać i nie gadać, że zabierają bo i tak będą zabierać.
Ale odbiegamy od tematu. Wytyczne szczegółowe pewnie się ukarzą.

----------


## d7d

> A z czyjej?
> Przecież oni mają tyle ile z nas zedrą!!!
> Dodadzą do czegoś.
> Do masła, paliwa, prądu czy do wszystkiego.
> Albo dodrukują i złocisz znowu po łbie dostanie.
> Dolar za 5zł.
> Ty tego nie rozumiesz?


Ty nie rozumiesz. Zawsze myślisz że z kogoś zdzierają. 
A najbardziej z Ciebie.
To, czy będzie te 5.000 PLN a max. 50% z 10.000 kosztów instalacji PV czy nie będzie to podatki z tego tytułu nie wzrosną i nie zedrą z Ciebie.
Koszty "Do masła, paliwa, prądu " nie są i nie będą uzależnione od istnienie tej dotacji.
To nie są czasy sterowanej gospodarki PRL-u.
Obudź się.

Dotacja powinna być w większej kwocie niż 5.000 PLN.

----------


## adam_mk

No jasne...
Jakby było tak ze 20 000 to by starczyło.
WSZYSTKIM!

Zawsze się zastanawiałem skąd biorą się idioci, którzy uważają, że rząd "daje".
Przecież ma tylko tyle - ile zabierze!
WSZYSTKIM!

Nie. To nie są czasy sterowanej gospodarki PRLu.
To tylko czasy sterowanej gospodarki!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Jeżeli podatki nie wzrosną (jawne czy ukryte) to MUSI znaczyć, że komuś czegoś "nie dadzą" aby "dać" te dopłaty.
Komu "zabiorą" (to znaczy przestaną dawać tego co dawali)?
Kto się ostatnio żadowi naraził?
Niepełnosprytni czy nauczyciele? 
No, chyba że emeryci... Coś słabo umierają...
Lepiej umierają ci co powinni jeszcze pracować!
Na złość PISowi?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

> Adam takie życie. Trzeba komuś zabrać, aby komuś dać. Ale jak ze stołu pańskiego kapie to trzeba brać i nie gadać, że zabierają bo i tak będą zabierać.
> Ale odbiegamy od tematu. Wytyczne szczegółowe pewnie się ukarzą.


Wiesz?
Najchętniej zabrałbym TOBIE.
WSZYSTKO.
Tak dla edukacji...
A potem niecałą połowę rozrzuciłbym wokół.
Niech łapie kto chce i umie. Co mnie obchodzi - komu się uda?
(reszta to gratyfikacja za mój trud)
Trzeba komuś zabrać - więc czemu akurat nie TOBIE?
Nadajesz się!

Niezły niewolnik jesteś... Stół Pański widzisz dobrze...
Podobają Ci się takie wytyczne?

Adam M.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Bajeczki dla małych dzieci...
> 5000 to ma być 50% ?
> Wyjęli by swoje paskudne łapska z mojej kieszeni!!!
> 
> Adam M.


5000PLN to jest 50%. Z 10.000.
Co nie zmiania faktu, że średnia instalacja prosumencka ma coś koło 5KWp w tym kraju, wieć połowy kosztów takiej z cała pewością nie pokryje. Ale dali, więc ciemny lud to kupi.

Ale.
Czemu Ty sie przejmujesz swoją kieszenią? Przeca już za minutkę już za momencik skonstruujesz i wdrożysz generator gazu Browna, do tego akumulatory Faradaya w słoikach po ogórkach i rozbijesz bank!  Kasy będziesz miał tyla że Ci mogą zaglądać ile zechcą Ty to będziesz miał w przysłowiowej pompie. Ba, będą Cię błagać żebyś tego nie zaczął sprzedawać bo PGE padnie w pół rok. No maks rok  :wink:

----------


## grv

Panowie, to nie działa tak wprost - "tym zabierzemy, to tym damy". Makro- i mikro-ekonomia jest dużo bardziej skomplikowanym mechanizmem.
Daj my na ten przykład opłaty emisyjne - rząd musi płacić za emisję oraz regulacje EU zobowiązują nas do osiągnięcia pewnego pułapu OZE.
Można to osiągnąć na wiele sposobów - każdy niestety wymaga nakładów finansowych. Jednym z pomysłów może być np. taki program, dzięki któremu rząd dopłaci prywatnym prosumentom do mikroinstalacji, dzięki czemu np. niezdecydowani będą bardziej skłonni zainwestować w takie instalacje, co z kolei przełoży się na większy udział OZE w rynku globalnym, mniejsze zapotrzebowanie energetyczne z elektrowni w szczycie (kolejne oszczędności) itd.
Tak więc jak sami widzicie nie jest to taki prosty mechanizm, a tego typu programy dopłat poprzedzone są wieloma analizami.
Taki mały OT  :smile:  Co do meritum - czy macie jakieś informację o możliwości łączenia tego programu z innymi ?

----------


## d7d

> Panowie, to nie działa tak wprost - "tym zabierzemy, to tym damy". Makro- i mikro-ekonomia jest dużo bardziej skomplikowanym mechanizmem.
> ...
> Taki mały OT  Co do meritum - czy macie jakieś informację o możliwości łączenia tego programu z innymi ?


Masz rację co do mikro- i makro- ...
Sam ustawodawca jeszcze nie wie czy będzie można łączyć czy nie.  :big grin: 



> *Czy dopłaty z programu „Mój prąd” będzie można łączyć z ulgą termomodernizacyjną i preferencyjną pożyczką z programu „Czyste powietrze”?*
> Nie jest jeszcze przesądzone, czy dotację z programu będzie można łączyć z ulgą termomodernizacyjną, w tamach której można obecnie odpisywać od podatku dochodowego instalacje fotowoltaiczne o wartości do 53 tys. zł. 
> Taki scenariusz jest jednak bardzo prawdopodobny. 
> W ocenie rzecznika Ministerstwa Środowiska mniej prawdopodobne jest, że dotację będzie można łączyć z preferencyjną pożyczką z programu „Czyste powietrze”, ale to także nie jest obecnie wykluczone. 
> *Szczegóły zostaną określone w regulaminie programu, który zostanie opublikowany na stronie NFOŚiGW.*


https://wysokienapiecie.pl/21408-pro...kiedy-jak-ile/

----------


## lukasz1006

czy instalacja wykonana samemu tez sie kwalifikuje?

----------


## d7d

Poczekaj na szczegóły.
Faktury VAT będziesz musiał posiadać na materiały a co robocizną to jeszcze nie wiadomo.

----------


## CityMatic

Morawiecki zapomniał dodać, że od 5 tyś. dotacji trzeba jeszcze zapłacić podatek. To jest żałosne.
Zapewne będzie tak, jak z innymi dopłatami uzależnionymi od dochodu , warunków, ilości mieszkańców itp, itd. 
Kwota "do" nie bierze się znikąd jedni może i dostaną te 5 tyś, inni dostaną mniej, a i tak będą musieli (sami zakupią, zamontują przeprowadzą odbiór instalację FV)
Skusi ich to 5 tyś, i nawet jeśli nie będąc wcześniej tym zainteresowanymi to właśnie się zainteresują. 
A przy okazji będzie można się wykazać i przed Radą UE i przed wyborami.

----------


## kubek86

> Morawiecki zapomniał dodać, że od 5 tyś. dotacji trzeba jeszcze zapłacić podatek. To jest żałosne.
> Zapewne będzie tak, jak z innymi dopłatami uzależnionymi od dochodu , warunków, ilości mieszkańców itp, itd. 
> Kwota "do" nie bierze się znikąd jedni może i dostaną te 5 tyś, inni dostaną mniej, a i tak będą musieli (sami zakupią, zamontują przeprowadzą odbiór instalację FV)
> Skusi ich to 5 tyś, i nawet jeśli nie będąc wcześniej tym zainteresowanymi to właśnie się zainteresują. 
> A przy okazji będzie można się wykazać i przed Radą UE i przed wyborami.


Następny co go pupcia boli. Nawet po odprowadzeniu podatku jest to zawsze coś.  :big tongue:

----------


## Kaizen

> Daj my na ten przykład opłaty emisyjne - rząd musi płacić za emisję


Radio Erewań?
Rząd nie płaci za emisje - rząd pobiera opłaty za emisje. I połowę uzyskanych pieniędzy musi wydać na cele "eko"

----------


## cuuube

> ...Co do meritum - czy macie jakieś informację o możliwości łączenia tego programu z innymi ?





> dofinansowanie będzie udostępniane w formie dotacji, której maksymalna wysokość wyniesie do 5 tys. zł na mikroinstalację, ale nie będzie można przekroczyć poziomu 50 proc. kosztu kwalifikowanego.
> 
> Inwestycja dofinansowana z programu Mój prąd nie będzie mogła zostać zakończona przed ogłoszeniem konkursu, ale musi być zakończona na dzień składania wniosku o dofinansowanie.
> 
> Nabór wniosków ma być prowadzony przez Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej w trybie ciągłym, do wyczerpania środków.
> 
> Proces przyznawania dofinansowania ma być prowadzony w ramach „szybkiej ścieżki” obejmującej złożenie wniosku, podpisanie umowy i wniosek o płatność.


https://www.gramwzielone.pl/energia-...la-prosumentow






> .      
> Decydować będzie kolejność zgłoszeń, do wyczerpania limitu 1 mld zł, czyli 200 tys. prosumentów 
> 
> 
> Minister podkreślił, że prosument będzie mógł skorzystać z obowiązującej od początku 2019 roku ulgi w PIT, jednak obejmie ona jedynie wydatki poza wsparciem.


https://www.wnp.pl/energetyka/rzad-d...996_1_0_1.html

----------


## adam_mk

> Czemu Ty sie przejmujesz swoją kieszenią? Przeca już za minutkę już za momencik skonstruujesz i wdrożysz generator gazu Browna, do tego akumulatory Faradaya w słoikach po ogórkach i rozbijesz bank!  Kasy będziesz miał tyla że Ci mogą zaglądać ile zechcą Ty to będziesz miał w przysłowiowej pompie. Ba, będą Cię błagać żebyś tego nie zaczął sprzedawać bo PGE padnie w pół rok. No maks rok


Bo leję paliwko do autka, chlebek kupuję, masełko...
W TYM schowają haracz poprzez koszt energii, inflację, wzrost cen (i VATu).
Naprawdę tego nie widzisz?
Zwykle co biedniejsi bardziej po ... no, po łbie dostają.

Adam M.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Bo leję paliwko do autka, chlebek kupuję, masełko...
> W TYM schowają haracz poprzez koszt energii, inflację, wzrost cen (i VATu).
> Naprawdę tego nie widzisz?
> Zwykle co biedniejsi bardziej po ... no, po łbie dostają.
> 
> Adam M.


Nie zrozumiałeś.

Ty dzięki swoim wiekopomnym wylazkom zniszczysz system i rozbijesz bank! Co Cię będzie wtedy obchodzić cena chlebka czy masełka. Paliwa nie wspomne, przecież będziesz miał auto które jeżdzi za darmo na gaz browna. Czekam z niecierpliwością na produkcyjne rozwiązania, sam to od Ciebie kupie.

----------


## lukasz1006

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jEC...mxsaxNS2b/view

----------


## abes99

Wiadomo może coś, czy program obejmie też instalacje montowane w mieszkaniach w blokach? Chcę spróbować zawnioskować do wspólnoty o udostępnienie miejsca na dachu, mieszkanie mam na ostatniej kondygnacji. Wspólnota całkiem ok, więc jest szansa, że wyrazi zgodę. Fajnie byłoby się załapać chociaż na takie dofinansowanie, bo raczej wszystkie programy są kierowane do właścicieli domków jednorodzinnych. BTW, ulga termomodernizacyjna też dotyczy tylko domków, prawda?

----------


## vvvv

> Wiadomo może coś, czy program obejmie też instalacje montowane w mieszkaniach w blokach? Chcę spróbować zawnioskować do wspólnoty o udostępnienie miejsca na dachu, mieszkanie mam na ostatniej kondygnacji. Wspólnota całkiem ok, więc jest szansa, że wyrazi zgodę. Fajnie byłoby się załapać chociaż na takie dofinansowanie, bo raczej wszystkie programy są kierowane do właścicieli domków jednorodzinnych. BTW, ulga termomodernizacyjna też dotyczy tylko domków, prawda?


Jak Ci wspólnota wyrazi zgodę to tak. Z tego co czytałem to nie tylko dla domów ten mój prąd.

----------


## abes99

Właśnie na razie też się nie natknąłem na info, że tylko dla domków, więc jest nadzieja  :wink: . Ale ostatecznego regulaminu chyba brak. Chcę zlikwidować gaz w mieszkaniu i przejść z podgrzewaniem wody (pewnie będzie Velis Evo 80l albo 100l) i kuchnią na prąd. Fotowoltaika przyspieszyłaby decyzję  :big grin: ...

----------


## vvvv

> Właśnie na razie też się nie natknąłem na info, że tylko dla domków, więc jest nadzieja . Ale ostatecznego regulaminu chyba brak. Chcę zlikwidować gaz w mieszkaniu i przejść z podgrzewaniem wody (pewnie będzie Velis Evo 80l albo 100l) i kuchnią na prąd. Fotowoltaika przyspieszyłaby decyzję ...


Na razie to nfośigw dostał tylko slajdy.  :big grin:  Zresztą masz licznik w domu to OSD wystawi Ci papier.

----------


## covallus

cześć.

Pojawiło się dziś tak: http://nfosigw.gov.pl/o-nfosigw/aktu...czegolowe.html

Poniżej przedstawiamy szczegółowe założenia przygotowanego przez Rząd programu:

Dofinansowanie do mikroinstalacji fotowoltaicznej o mocy zainstalowanej od 2kW do 10kW;Wysokość dofinansowania  w formie bezzwrotnej do 50% kosztów kwalifikowanych instalacji fotowoltaiczne (PV), nie więcej niż 5 tys. zł;Koszty kwalifikowane – koszty zakupu i montażu instalacji fotowoltaicznej;Jeżeli wnioskodawca otrzymał dofinansowanie lub jest w trakcie realizacji inwestycji fotowoltaicznej w ramach innego programu, nie może ubiegać się o ponowne wsparcie w ramach programu „Mój Prąd”;Instalacja PV obejmuje panele fotowoltaiczne z niezbędnym oprzyrządowaniem;Beneficjentem programu jest osoba fizyczna, która jest stroną umowy przyłączeniowej;Wnioski o dofinansowanie składane będą z formie papierowej. Można je przesłać np. pocztą, kurierem lub złożyć osobiście w NFOŚiGW;Kwalifikacja kosztów od dnia 23.07.2019 (datą poniesienia wydatku jest data opłacenia faktury);Projekt nie może zostać zakończony (instalacja przyłączona przez OSD) przed ogłoszeniem naboru, natomiast projekt musi być zakończony na moment składania wniosku o dofinansowanie. To znaczy wnioski mogą być składane po zakupie i montażu instalacji PV, podpisaniu umowy dwustronnej z dystrybutorem energii  i zainstalowaniu licznika dwukierunkowego (co jest równoznaczne z zakończeniem inwestycji);Wnioskodawca składa wniosek o dofinansowanie, który po zatwierdzeniu staje się umową o dofinansowanie oraz wnioskiem o płatność;Do wniosku o dofinansowanie należy załączyć: fakturę za zakup i montaż instalacji PV, dowód zapłaty faktury, dokument potwierdzający instalację licznika dwukierunkowego wraz z danymi identyfikacyjnymi konkretnej umowy kompleksowej (wzór dokumentu zostanie opublikowany wraz z ogłoszeniem naboru na stronach NFOŚiGW);Dofinansowanie może być udzielone jedynie na nowe urządzenia (wyprodukowane nie później niż 24 miesiące przed instalacją);Projekt nie może dotyczyć wzrostu mocy już wcześniej zainstalowanej instalacji PV;Beneficjent zobowiązany jest do zgody na ewentualne przeprowadzenie kontroli instalacji w okresie 3 lat od dnia wypłaty dofinansowania;Beneficjent zobowiązany jest do zgody na przetwarzania i opublikowanie swoich danych osobowych (imię, nazwisko, miejscowość, moc instalacji);Nie przewiduje się stosowania zabezpieczeń udzielonego dofinansowania.

----------


## jajmar

Ciekawe kiedy nastąpi oficjalne ogłoszenie naboru.  Z tekstu powyżej wynika że można już montować instalacje ale warto zaczekać ze zgłoszeniem do PGE.

----------


## homeboy

Mi wykonawca najpierw kazał podpisać wniosek o przyłączenie i złożył w Tauronie, mówiąc że dopiero jak Tauron zaakceptuje, to mogą montować instalację. Z Tauronu żadnej informacji nie dostałem, aż dzisiaj rano zadzwonił serwisant że zaraz przyjedzie wymienić licznik na dwukierunkowy. Więc od dziś mam licznik dwukierunkowy. Napisałem do wykonawcy, zapytał kiedy chcę montować instalację. Zastanawiam się, czy to że mam już licznik dwukierunkowy oznacza z punktu widzenia programu "Mój prąd" że inwestycja jest "przyłączona przez OSD" i nie załapię się na dotację, czy można jeszcze opóźnić "przyłączenie" ? Bo przecież nic na dachu jeszcze nie mam.

----------


## cuuube

Tak się zastanawiam patrząc na te wytyczne ...czy oni nie szukają frajerów? Załóż instalację , a my ci później zwrócimy... Czy nie będą szukać dziury w całym i sporą część ludzi odrzucą bo ' coś tam , coś tam ' . I wtedy delikwent zostanie z pustą sakiewką , a liczba instalacji znowu podbije statystyki nierządu wobec 15% OZE , bez wydawania wielkiej kasy . I tak zrobią sobie dobry wynik , bo załóżmy , że te 200 tyś chętnych założy choćby po 2/3 kWp...

----------


## adam_mk

Tak sobie myślę - że Ty dobrze myślisz.

Adam M.

----------


## kryzys

A ja proponuję już dziś odnotować ceny tych paneli oraz całego sprzętu i ogólnie ile dziś biorą firmy oraz to zapisać tu w przyklejonych i wrócimy do dyskusji za np 5 miesięcy ileż to ceny instalatorzy podniosą , strzelam od siebie że o 50 % ,obstawiajcie .

----------


## jajmar

> Mi wykonawca najpierw kazał podpisać wniosek o przyłączenie i złożył w Tauronie, mówiąc że dopiero jak Tauron zaakceptuje, to mogą montować instalację. Z Tauronu żadnej informacji nie dostałem, aż dzisiaj rano zadzwonił serwisant że zaraz przyjedzie wymienić licznik na dwukierunkowy. Więc od dziś mam licznik dwukierunkowy. Napisałem do wykonawcy, zapytał kiedy chcę montować instalację. Zastanawiam się, czy to że mam już licznik dwukierunkowy oznacza z punktu widzenia programu "Mój prąd" że inwestycja jest "przyłączona przez OSD" i nie załapię się na dotację, czy można jeszcze opóźnić "przyłączenie" ? Bo przecież nic na dachu jeszcze nie mam.


Z tego co piszą już się nie załapiesz na "Mój prąd".

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Ciekawe kiedy nastąpi oficjalne ogłoszenie naboru.  Z tekstu powyżej wynika że można już montować instalacje ale warto zaczekać ze zgłoszeniem do PGE.


Prawdopodobnie, wnioski w formie papierowej będzie można składać już na przełomie sierpnia/września.

----------


## gbbsoft

Do poczytania: https://www.gov.pl/web/energia/progr...ia-szczegolowe

----------


## cuuube

Zaczyna się... 

"Jak wynika z analizy przeprowadzonej przez Polską Zieloną Sieć (PZS), zapowiedziana w ubiegłym tygodniu dopłata do instalacji fotowoltaicznych w programie Mój Prąd realnie zmniejszy nakłady inwestora jednak nie o 5 tys. zł, ale o około 3,7 tys. zł.

Mniejsza, realna dotacja ma wynikać z nałożenia się różnych instrumentów pomocowych przeznaczonych na te same cele i dla tej samej grupy docelowej, a także z opodatkowania.

Z kalkulacji przedstawionej przez Polską Zieloną Sieć wynika, że efektywna pomoc, jaką inwestor otrzyma dzięki tej dopłacie, wyniesie najprawdopodobniej od 3600 zł do 3760 zł. ". https://www.gramwzielone.pl/energia-...ramie-moj-prad

----------


## d7d

To jest gdybanie PZS nie poparte obliczeniami.
Może mają takie ale w tym artykule tego nie ma.

----------


## raxon

No ciekawe ciekawe co z tego wyniknie bo zapowiada się obiecująco. Jeśli na instalacje wydam 16 tys, dostanę 5 tys zwrotu to wyjdzie mnie ona 11 tys. ALE to 11 tys można odpisać od podatku, a 18% z 11 tys to ok 2 tys więc realny koszt powinien wynieść te 9 tysięcy złotych. Generalnie jest to wielki impuls dla inwestora, a przynajmniej dla mnie :big grin:  Otrzymałem kilka wycen w tym jedna na PV 3 KWp z inwerterem 1 fazowym. Całość na kwotę 12 tys. Dla kogoś kto ma instalacje 1f to cena świetna bo po dotacjach wyjdzie ok 6 tys.
Oczywiście możemy narzekać że źle że nie dobrze, ale Niemcy biorą dotacje i PV robią. Te pieniądze na dotacje to zdaje się pochodzą z unii więc masło od tego nie zdrożeje, a jeśli my tych pieniędzy nie weźmiemy to wezmą je inni.

----------


## cuuube

Tia ... Pieniądze z Unii , a słyszał , że ta unia przyblokowała dotowanie programu czyste powietrze bo jest źle prowadzony ? Jak widać nie... Bo by nie pisał propagandowych bajek , że zablokowali jeden program , a dali na drugi podobny będący w dodatku kiełbasą wyborczą , wykluczającą na starcie sporą część osób będących zainteresowanych rozbudową .
Z tej kiełbasianej wrzutki będzie tyle efektu co z czystego powietrza , polecam odszukanie danych ile czego jest , a ile powinno.
Widziałeś wytyczne mojego prądu ? Nie ? 
A już kupujesz Pv bo jesteś pewien , że się załapiesz , brawo ty. Dla nierządu to co na papierze jest nic nie warte , a co dopiero coś czego nikt nie widział.

----------


## raxon

Gdzieś przeczytałem że mój prąd będzie finansowany z UE, fakt nie sprawdziłem tego.

Myślę że coś tam już wiedzą zwłaszcza że już chyba można wnioski składać. Wg mnie założenia są bardzo proste.
https://www.gov.pl/web/energia/progr...ia-szczegolowe

Faktem jest że 5 tys to nie dużo, ale jeśli ktoś montuje 3 KWp to ta dotacja jest wysoka. Jeśli ktoś zamontuje 10 KWp to ta piątka to wiele nie wnosi.

----------


## CityMatic

> No ciekawe ciekawe co z tego wyniknie bo zapowiada się obiecująco. Jeśli na instalacje wydam 16 tys, dostanę 5 tys zwrotu to wyjdzie mnie ona 11 tys. ALE to 11 tys można odpisać od podatku, a 18% z 11 tys to ok 2 tys więc realny koszt powinien wynieść te 9 tysięcy złotych. Generalnie jest to wielki impuls dla inwestora, a przynajmniej dla mnie Otrzymałem kilka wycen w tym jedna na PV 3 KWp z inwerterem 1 fazowym. Całość na kwotę 12 tys. Dla kogoś kto ma instalacje 1f to cena świetna bo po dotacjach wyjdzie ok 6 tys.


Zapomniałeś jeszcze , że od dotacji będziesz musiał zapłacić podatek, i zapytać w US czy cześć poniesionych kosztów (jak to sobie obliczyłeś) możesz odpisać od podatku. Bo może okazać się, że instalacje dotowane przez Państwo (w jakiejkolwiek wysokości - Ty sobie założyłeś, że dostaniesz maxa czyli 5 tyś, a co się stanie jak dostaniesz 1 tyś?) nie można odpisać od podatku - faktura jest jedna a nie z rozbiciem na częśc "Twoją" i "dotowaną"

ps Może jestem zbyt dużym pesymistą i chciałbym się mylić , ale chodzę już po tym świecie troszkę i wiem, że nic nikt nikomu nie daje za darmo.

----------


## hsmnyyy

A jak to jest w przypadku jak panele i falownik kupie sobie we własnym zakresie a usługę montażu zlecę firmie zewnętrznej? Dostanę w takim wypadku dofinansowanie?

----------


## raxon

> Zapomniałeś jeszcze , że od dotacji będziesz musiał zapłacić podatek, i zapytać w US czy cześć poniesionych kosztów (jak to sobie obliczyłeś) możesz odpisać od podatku. Bo może okazać się, że instalacje dotowane przez Państwo (w jakiejkolwiek wysokości - Ty sobie założyłeś, że dostaniesz maxa czyli 5 tyś, a co się stanie jak dostaniesz 1 tyś?) nie można odpisać od podatku - faktura jest jedna a nie z rozbiciem na częśc "Twoją" i "dotowaną"
> 
> ps Może jestem zbyt dużym pesymistą i chciałbym się mylić , ale chodzę już po tym świecie troszkę i wiem, że nic nikt nikomu nie daje za darmo.


Ja to widzę tak. Dotacja jest Do 5000 zł lub 50%. Jeśli wydamy 8000 zł to dostaniemy 50% czyli 4000 zł. Jeśli wydamy 15 tys to nie dostaniemy 50% tylko 5 tys. 
Instalatorzy twierdzą że dalej można odpisać PV od podatku ale nie pełna kwotę tylko pomniejszoną o datacje. Chyba mówią prawdę bo czytałem też o tym na jakiejś rządowej stronie ale już nie pamiętam której ale jak ktoś jest zainteresowany to pewnie sobie znajdzie. W powyższej formie to wygląda bardzo atrakcyjnie bo okres zwrotu ok 4 lat dla niewielkiej instalacji. Oczywiście zdaję sobie sprawę że dziś mówią o dotacji a po wyborach trzeba będzie zapłacić podatek od otrzymanej kwoty bo nasi politycy są zdolni do wszystkiego. Na dzień dzisiejszy nic o podatku nie wiadomo, ale nawet jak będzie to dalej źle to nie będzie wychodzić.

----------


## CityMatic

> Ja to widzę tak. Dotacja jest Do 5000 zł lub 50%. Jeśli wydamy 8000 zł to dostaniemy 50% czyli 4000 zł. Jeśli wydamy 15 tys to nie dostaniemy 50% tylko 5 tys. 
> Instalatorzy twierdzą że dalej można odpisać PV od podatku ale nie pełna kwotę tylko pomniejszoną o datacje. Chyba mówią prawdę bo czytałem też o tym na jakiejś rządowej stronie ale już nie pamiętam której ale jak ktoś jest zainteresowany to pewnie sobie znajdzie. W powyższej formie to wygląda bardzo atrakcyjnie bo okres zwrotu ok 4 lat dla niewielkiej instalacji. Oczywiście zdaję sobie sprawę że dziś mówią o dotacji a po wyborach trzeba będzie zapłacić podatek od otrzymanej kwoty bo nasi politycy są zdolni do wszystkiego. Na dzień dzisiejszy nic o podatku nie wiadomo, ale nawet jak będzie to dalej źle to nie będzie wychodzić.


Obyś miał rację, fajnie by było .
_"Instalatorzy twierdzą że.."_ to jest rozbrajające, ale cóż - wykładnią są Urzędy Skarbowe i co najśmieszniejsze ich interpretacja, a więc  każdym urzędzie inna.
Chciałbym, aby tych instalacji było jak najwięcej wtedy ceny byłyby bardziej przystępne - pamiętam jakie były ceny instalacji solarnych a teraz  :big lol:

----------


## Kaizen

> To jest gdybanie PZS nie poparte obliczeniami.
> Może mają takie ale w tym artykule tego nie ma.


Te 5000 zł dopłaty ma być opodatkowane, jak rozumiem. Czyli fiskus z tego zabierze co najmniej 18% czyli 900 zł.
Realnie zyskujesz 4100zł. Czyli jak kupisz instalację za 10 000 to "swoje" 5000 zł odpisujesz od podstawy opodatkowania i realnie płacisz 5000zł.

Bez dopłaty zapłaciłbyś, po odliczeniu od podstawy opodatkowania, 8200 zł. Więc tak naprawdę przez dopłatę niby 5000 zł zyskujesz 3200zł.

Wszystkie wyliczenia dla osoby mieszczącej się w pierwszym przedziale podatkowym.

----------


## d7d

Bez dotacji płacisz z własnych 8.200 zł (z 10.000 zł - 18% podatku).
Z dotacją płacisz z "własnych" 10.000 - 5.000 + 900 = 5.900 zł ?
To zyskałeś 4.100 zł ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Bez dotacji płacisz z własnych 8.200 zł (z 10.000 zł - 18% podatku).
> Z dotacją płacisz z "własnych" 10.000 - 5.000 + 900 = 5.900 zł ?
> To zyskałeś 4.100 zł ?


Skąd Ci się wzięło 4100zł? 8200 - 5900=2300
Ale zapomniałeś swoich 5000 zł odliczyć od podstawy opodatkowania. I wychodzi różnica miedzy wersjami 8200 zł - 5000 zł =3200 zł.

----------


## d7d

Zyskałeś 4.100 zł w stosunku do układu bez odpisu podatkowego.
Lub zyskałeś tak jak napisałeś : 2.300 zł.różnicy między jednym a drugim systemem.
Czy będzie można odliczyć 18% podatku od swoich 5.000 zł to jeszcze nie jest pewne.
Jeżeli tak to będzie tak jak pisałeś 8.200 zł w jednym i 
1. 5.000 zł własnych - ulga pdatkowa od tego = 900 zł - to płacisz 4.100 zł z własnych
2. dostajesz 5.000 zł i płacisz 900 zł podatku - zostaje 4.100 "do ręki" na instalację.

Ile zapłaciłeś z własnych za całą instalację kosztującą brutto 10.000 zł ?

----------


## raxon

> Obyś miał rację, fajnie by było .
> _"Instalatorzy twierdzą że.."_ to jest rozbrajające, ale cóż - wykładnią są Urzędy Skarbowe i co najśmieszniejsze ich interpretacja, a więc  każdym urzędzie inna.
> Chciałbym, aby tych instalacji było jak najwięcej wtedy ceny byłyby bardziej przystępne - pamiętam jakie były ceny instalacji solarnych a teraz


Według Ministra Energii Krzysztofa Tchórzewskiego prosument będzie mógł skorzystać z obowiązującej od początku 2019 r. ulgi termomodernizacyjnej (pozwalającej odliczyć instalację fotowoltaiczną od podstawy podatku), jednak obejmie ona jedynie wydatki poza wsparciem. “Mój prąd” nie będzie się łączyć z dotacją w programie „Czyste Powietrze”.

Wychodzi więc na to że można odliczyć kwotę pomniejszoną o 5 tys.




> Zyskałeś 4.100 zł w stosunku do układu bez odpisu podatkowego.
> Lub zyskałeś tak jak napisałeś : 2.300 zł.różnicy między jednym a drugim systemem.
> Czy będzie można odliczyć 18% podatku od swoich 5.000 zł to jeszcze nie jest pewne.
> Jeżeli tak to będzie tak jak pisałeś 8.200 zł w jednym i 
> 1. 5.000 zł własnych - ulga pdatkowa od tego = 900 zł - to płacisz 4.100 zł z własnych
> 2. dostajesz 5.000 zł i płacisz 900 zł podatku - zostaje 4.100 "do ręki" na instalację.
> 
> Ile zapłaciłeś z własnych za całą instalację kosztującą brutto 10.000 zł ?


Może inaczej
1. FV na 10000. Moj prad zwraca 5000. Nasz koszt to 5000 który wrzucamy w koszt uzyskania dochodu i dostajemy zwrot 900zł. Koniec końców instalacja kosztuje 4100.
2. FV na 10000. Moj prad zwraca 5000. Od uzyskanych 5000 płacimy 900zł podatku ale nasz pozostały koszt to 5000 który wrzucamy w koszt uzyskania dochodu i dostajemy zwrot 900zł. Koniec końców mamy 10000-5000+900-900 czyli z kieszeni wyciągamy 5000 na instalację.

----------


## kryzys

A mnie ciekawość dalej zżera ileż to instalatorzy-firmy podniosą ceny na te zestawy bo to normalna patologia z tym jest niestety , przykładów sporo no kotły na węgiel po dopłatach zdrożały o 100-150 procent .

----------


## cuuube

> A mnie ciekawość dalej zżera ileż to instalatorzy-firmy podniosą ceny na te zestawy bo to normalna patologia z tym jest niestety , przykładów sporo no kotły na węgiel po dopłatach zdrożały o 100-150 procent .


https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vi...89252#18089252

----------


## kryzys

No właśnie tego się obawiałem , że też te programy zawsze działają na korzyść firm i banków a nigdy Kowalskiego , lepiej jak by niczego nie dotowali a najlepiej jak by odradzali montaż  być może ceny stałyby w miejscu  a najlepiej jak by nie żądali papierów od firm montujących i umożliwiliby samodzielny montaż i odbiór przez ZE nic więcej .

----------


## d7d

To nie systemy działają na korzyść firm i banków.
To jest "zwykła" pazerność tych firm i banków.

----------


## Bulik1975

Za dofinansowanie stanowiące dopłatę do ceny towaru lub usługi należy uznać każdą płatność (w tym darowiznę) w gotówce oraz w każdej innej formie – dokonaną przez osobę trzecią – inną niż płatność dokonaną przez nabywcę lub konsumenta za towary lub usługi. Pod warunkiem, że jest związana z konkretną dostawą lub usługą. Obowiązek opodatkowania takiej darowizny będzie istniał również w przypadku, gdy w wyniku dopłaty świadczona usługa lub towar będący przedmiotem dostawy będzie bezpłatny. Wtedy podstawą opodatkowania będzie kwota otrzymanej darowizny.

Podstawa prawna
• ustawa z 11 marca 2004 r. o podatku od towarów i usług – Dz.U. Nr 54, poz. 535; ost.zm. Dz.U. z 2005 r. Nr 179, poz. 1484

Proste wyliczenie:
Instalacja kosztuje 20.000 zł netto czyli 21.600 brutto

Darowizna 5000 zł brutto czyli 4.100 zł netto po odliczeniu  podatku

Wartość dla ulgi termo 18% z 20.000 - 4.100 = 15.900
Odliczenie w PIT z kwoty 15.900 zł

czyli 2.862 zł

Łącznie otrzymujemy = 4.100 plus 2.862 = 6.962 zł

Nasza instalacja kosztuje 21.600 brutto - 6.692 zł = 14.908 zł

----------


## Kaizen

> Proste wyliczenie:


Proste?




> Instalacja kosztuje 20.000 zł netto czyli *21.600* brutto
> 
> Darowizna 5000 zł brutto czyli 4.100 zł netto po odliczeniu  podatku
> 
> Wartość dla ulgi termo 18% z* 20.000* - 4.100 = 15.900


Czemu z 20 000, a nie 21600zł? I czemu odejmujesz 4100 a nie 5000?
Od podstawy opodatkowania odliczasz tę część kosztów instalacji, którą zapłaciłeś z własnej kieszeni - czyli 16600zł. Podatku, który zapłaciłeś od dopłaty nie możesz odliczyć od podstawy opodatkowania, bo nie jest kosztem kwalifikowanym.

Czyli instalacja kosztuje w takim przypadku 21 600 zł - 5 000 zł + 900 zł -  (0,18 * 16 600)=14 512 zl.
Bez Mój Prąd kosztowałaby 21 600 * 0,82 = 17 712 zł czyli na dobrą sprawę zyskujesz 3 200 zł.

----------


## mitch

> ez Mój Prąd kosztowałaby 21 600 * 0,82 = 17 712 zł czyli na dobrą sprawę zyskujesz 3 200 zł.


A i to przy założeniu, że jesteśmy w pierwszym progu podatkowym, bo jeśli ktoś wpada w drugi, to zysk jest jeszcze mniejszy. Ale lepszy rydz, niż nic. Zawsze to będzie na parę paneli więcej  :smile:

----------


## Storczyk1987

Też jestem ciekaw, czy firmy fotowoltaiczne wykorzystają ten program i zwiększą ceny. Wydaję mi się jednak, że tworzy się coraz większa konkurencja, przez co nie mają zbyt dużej możliwości do takich manewrów. Pożyjemy, zobaczymy  :big grin:

----------


## robert26

Mam juz zgloszenie do tauron, licznik moze byc za 2-3 tygodnie, Czyli mimo ze jeszcze nie mam instalacji juz nie bedede sie kwalifikowal mimo tego ,ze instalacje zalozone po 23.07 sie niby kwalifikuja. I wlasnie dowiaduje sie , ze "moj prad" bedzie opozniony. Moze na poczatku wrzesnia , a moze bedzie jak z umowami na prad pol roku opoznienia... Czyli jak zwykle sa dotacje , jest sukces , juz ludzie wydaja otrzymane pieniadze pobudzajac gospodarke, dzieci z tego dobrobytu sie rodza , europa nam zazdrosci .....tylko jeszcze wniosku zlozyc nie mozna , a jak bedzie mozna to bedzie tak prosty ze moga byc problemy z jego wypelnieniem bez specjalicty. Super  zrodlo . https://biznesalert.pl/program-moj-p...ce-energetyka/

----------


## Jastrząb

> Mam juz zgloszenie do tauron, licznik moze byc za 2-3 tygodnie i wlasnie dowiaduje sie , ze "moj prad" bedzie opozniony. *Moze na poczatku wrzesnia* , a moze bedzie jak z umowami na prad pol roku opoznienia... Czyli jak zwykle sa dotacje , jest sukces , juz ludzie wydaja otzrymane pieniadze pobudzajc gospodarke.....tylko jeszcze wniosku zlozyc nie mozna , a jak bedzie mozna to bedzie tak prosty ze moga byc problemy z jego wypelnieniem bez specjalicty. Super  zrodlo . https://biznesalert.pl/program-moj-p...ce-energetyka/


A może wogóle, jak wybory pójdą dobrze. Musi zostać na zbilansowany budżet  :big tongue:

----------


## kryzys

> Też jestem ciekaw, czy firmy fotowoltaiczne wykorzystają ten program i zwiększą ceny. Wydaję mi się jednak, że tworzy się coraz większa konkurencja, przez co nie mają zbyt dużej możliwości do takich manewrów. Pożyjemy, zobaczymy


To masz jak w banku że firmy to wykorzystają i będą windować ceny do obrzydliwych ,tak zawsze działają dotacje ,wystarczy popatrzeć na ceny kotłów ekogroszek lub pellet gdzie ceny ich dorównują pompą ciepła 12-60 tys jedynie wyjątki są po ok 8 tys ale też pewnie będą wyrównywać w górę .

----------


## d7d

> To masz jak w banku że firmy to wykorzystają i będą windować ceny do obrzydliwych ,tak zawsze działają dotacje ,wystarczy popatrzeć na ceny kotłów ekogroszek lub pellet gdzie ceny ich dorównują pompą ciepła 12-60 tys jedynie wyjątki są po ok 8 tys ale też pewnie będą wyrównywać w górę .


Prawdopodobnie tak będzie.
Ale jest nadzieja - fotowoltaika to teraz modne zajęcie więc firm instalacyjnych będzie więcej i może ceny automatycznie spadną.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

No i mamy to! Ruszył nabór wniosków do programu Mój Prąd! Szczegóły na NFOŚiGW!
Nabór wniosków odbywa się w trybie konkursowym, począwszy od 30 sierpnia do 20 grudnia br. lub do wyczerpania alokacji środków.

Szczegółowe informacje o nowym programie „Mój Prąd” udzielają doradcy z Wydziału Projektu Doradztwa Energetycznego NFOŚiGW

----------


## miecio 301

Z wcześniejszych warunków skorzystania z tej formy dofinansowania zapisanych na stronie  NFOŚiGW była informacja że przyłączenie do OSD musi nastąpić po ogłoszeniu naboru czyli po 30.08. obecnie nic takiego już  nie znalazłem, jak Wy to rozumiecie, czy jeżeli licznik dwukierunkowy był zamontowany przed tym dniem ogłoszenia to czy taki beneficjent po spełnieniu obecnie podanych  warunków może liczyć na dotację

----------


## cuuube

Program ma trwać do 20 grudnia http://gramwzielone.pl/energia-slone...nabor-wnioskow , a i tak może zostać zamknięty z dnia na dzień paragraf 13 pkt 2 programu  :big lol:  . Także prognozuję sztuczne zapchanie ZE wnioskami o przyłączenie , i niewyrobienie sie we wskazanym terminie i tak oto państwo na koszt suwerena podbuduje sobie ilość mocy w systemie , ale to i tak nie pozwoli im dobić do zakładanego planu 15% OZE  w miksie , a kary już blisko .

----------


## jajmar

> Z wcześniejszych warunków skorzystania z tej formy dofinansowania zapisanych na stronie  NFOŚiGW była informacja że przyłączenie do OSD musi nastąpić po ogłoszeniu naboru czyli po 30.08. obecnie nic takiego już  nie znalazłem, jak Wy to rozumiecie, czy jeżeli licznik dwukierunkowy był zamontowany przed tym dniem ogłoszenia to czy taki beneficjent po spełnieniu obecnie podanych  warunków może liczyć na dotację


Z informacji podanych do prasy wynika że można (bylo) wcześniej wymienić licznik na 2 kierunkowy. Ale w pp_moj pra_30.08 w punkcie 7.3 podpunkt 2 piszą "dofinansowaniu podlegają instalacje niezakończone przed dniem złożenia wniosku o dofinansowanie". Gdzieś czytałem że zakończenie to wymiana licznika , czyli z tego wynika że kto ma licznik dwukierunkowy po 23 lipca a przed 30.08 nie łapie się na Mój prąd. Sam czekam z gotową instalacją na zgloszenie do PGE od końca lipca.

----------


## miecio 301

Jakos tego nie mogłem znależć

Punkt 7.3  PP podpunkt 2 i 3 rozwiał moje wątpliwości, montaż licznika przed 30.08 odpada

----------


## elcow

Zapis z strony NFOŚiGW:
"Beneficjentem programu jest osoba fizyczna, która jest stroną umowy przyłączeniowej"

Czy osoba zatrudniona na etat, która dodatkowo prowadzi jednoosobową działalność gospodarczą, na ktora aktualnie jest licznik energii może starać się o dotacje w ramach tego programu?

----------


## d7d

> Czy osoba zatrudniona na etat, która dodatkowo prowadzi jednoosobową działalność gospodarczą, na ktora aktualnie jest licznik energii może starać się o dotacje w ramach tego programu?


TAK - licznik jest na osobę fizyczną 
NIE - licznik jest na działalność gospodarczą.

----------


## elcow

Dzięki za info

----------


## rumburak

Czy ktoś może mi wyjaśnić jak rozumieć zapis: kopia faktury za dostawę i montaż instalacji fotowoltaicznej opatrzona adnotacją “Zgłoszono do Programu priorytetowego Mój Prąd”,
Czy to wystawca faktury ma na niej dokonać jakichś zapisów, czy chodzi o to żeby na kopiach faktur własnoręcznie podopisywać takie teksty ? Nie za bardzo rozumiem ten zapis a doradcy regionalni nfośigw odpowiadają że nie znają założeń programu "Mój Prąd".

----------


## CityMatic

> Czy ktoś może mi wyjaśnić jak rozumieć zapis: kopia faktury za dostawę i montaż instalacji fotowoltaicznej opatrzona adnotacją “Zgłoszono do Programu priorytetowego Mój Prąd”,
> Czy to wystawca faktury ma na niej dokonać jakichś zapisów, czy chodzi o to żeby na kopiach faktur własnoręcznie podopisywać takie teksty ? Nie za bardzo rozumiem ten zapis a doradcy regionalni nfośigw odpowiadają że nie znają założeń programu "Mój Prąd".


Na fakturze ma być dopisana adnotacja przez wystawiającego fakturę.

----------


## mitch

> Czy ktoś może mi wyjaśnić jak rozumieć zapis: kopia faktury za dostawę i montaż instalacji fotowoltaicznej opatrzona adnotacją “Zgłoszono do Programu priorytetowego Mój Prąd”,
> Czy to wystawca faktury ma na niej dokonać jakichś zapisów, czy chodzi o to żeby na kopiach faktur własnoręcznie podopisywać takie teksty ? Nie za bardzo rozumiem ten zapis a doradcy regionalni nfośigw odpowiadają że nie znają założeń programu "Mój Prąd".


Wykonujesz kopię faktury (xero), a następnie na niej wykonujesz dowolną techniką adnotację "Zgłoszono do Programu priorytetowego Mój Prąd". Wystawca faktury nie powinien umieszczać takich zapisów na fakturze. Zresztą, przecież zapis jednoznacznie określa, co należy zrobić. Dlaczego wszyscy się zachowują, jakby nigdy w życiu nie mieli do czynienia z urzędami?  :ohmy: 



> Na fakturze ma być dopisana adnotacja przez wystawiającego fakturę.


A wystawiający fakturę ma szklaną kulę i wie, że faktura już w momencie wystawienia została zgłoszona. No nie róbcie sobie jaj.

----------


## CityMatic

I tu pojawiły sie dwie różne odpowiedzi -  :sad: 
Napiszę tak, jak ktoś kupuje poszczególne elementy instalacji (wszystko oddzielnie) to uwierz mi nie trzeba wiele zachodu jak wystawca faktury umieści ten zapis podczas jej wykonywania.
Zapewne gdy firma wykonuje całą instalację pod klucz wraz z odbiorami można tego nie pisać

----------


## mitch

> I tu pojawiły sie dwie różne odpowiedzi - 
> Napiszę tak, jak ktoś kupuje poszczególne elementy instalacji (wszystko oddzielnie) to uwierz mi nie trzeba wiele zachodu jak wystawca faktury umieści ten zapis podczas jej wykonywania.
> Zapewne gdy firma wykonuje całą instalację pod klucz wraz z odbiorami można tego nie pisać


Rozumiem. Niemniej słowo adnotacja mówi samo za siebie. Adnotacja jest to (domyślnie ręczna) informacja dopisana przez przekładającego lub odbierającego kopię faktury, zazwyczaj wykonana już na kopii. Ale zawsze można być świętszym od papieża, why not?  :big grin:

----------


## kubek86

> Na fakturze ma być dopisana adnotacja przez wystawiającego fakturę.


Bzdura. Ty sobie  opisujesz fakturę, tak jak napisał @mitch.




> Tylko weź pod uwagę że do tego programu można zaliczyć wydatki poniesione po 27.08.2019 a program wszedł w życie 30.08.
> Faktury wystawione pomiędzy 27 a 30 nie mogą mieć tej adnotacji bo program nie został jeszcze ogłoszony.


W regulaminie jest



> 1) *okres kwalifikowalności kosztów od 23.07.2019 r. do 31.12.2025* r., przy czym:
> a) rozpoczęcie przedsięwzięcia rozumiane jest jako poniesienie pierwszego kosztu kwalifikowanego
> (data opłacenia pierwszej faktury lub równoważnego dokumentu księgowego);
> b) zakończenie przedsięwzięcia rozumiane jest jako przyłączenia mikroinstalacji do sieci;
> c) koszty kwalifikowane: zakup, montaż oraz odbiór i uruchomienie instalacji objętych
> przedsięwzięciem (panele fotowoltaiczne z niezbędnym oprzyrządowaniem) - wymaganym
> elementem instalacji są liczniki dwukierunkowe (koszt licznika nie jest kosztem kwalifikowanym).


No a co z fakturami po 23.07 a przed 27.08?

----------


## CityMatic

> Tylko weź pod uwagę że do tego programu można zaliczyć wydatki poniesione po 27.08.2019 a program wszedł w życie 30.08.
> Faktury wystawione pomiędzy 27 a 30 nie mogą mieć tej adnotacji bo program nie został jeszcze ogłoszony.


 :yes:

----------


## kubek86

> Masz rację datą początkową dla kosztów jest 23.08.


To nie chodzi o to czy mam rację czy nie. Mało kto czyta warunki programu. Po prostu szkoda, żeby komuś 3200 przepadło.

----------


## kubek86

> Jeżeli ktoś chce skorzystać z tego programu i nie czyta jego warunków, sam sobie szkodzi.
> No i jeśli jego jedynym źródłem informacji o tym programie jest to forum to, delikatnie mówiąc, jest osobą nierozsądną.


 :yes:

----------


## miecio 301

> Jakos tego nie mogłem znależć
> 
> Punkt 7.3  PP podpunkt 2 i 3 rozwiał moje wątpliwości, montaż licznika przed 30.08 odpada


Pojawiła się poprawka  "PROGRAM PRIORYTETOWY" jest szansa na dotacje  dla tych którzy nie zakończyli projektu przed 23.07

7.3 Warunki dofinansowania
1) kwota dotacji: do 5 tys. zł, nie więcej niż 50% kosztów kwalifikowanych;
2) dofinansowaniu podlegają instalacje niezakończone przed dniem 23.07.2019 r.;
3) dofinansowanie udziela się na projekty zakończone przed dniem złożenia wniosku
o dofinansowanie;

----------


## jajmar

> Pojawiła się poprawka  "PROGRAM PRIORYTETOWY" jest szansa na dotacje  dla tych którzy nie zakończyli projektu przed 23.07
> 
> 7.3 Warunki dofinansowania
> 1) kwota dotacji: do 5 tys. zł, nie więcej niż 50% kosztów kwalifikowanych;
> 2) dofinansowaniu podlegają instalacje niezakończone przed dniem 23.07.2019 r.;
> 3) dofinansowanie udziela się na projekty zakończone przed dniem złożenia wniosku
> o dofinansowanie;


Przecież to wszystko jest od początku , co tu się zmieniło?

----------


## miecio 301

Raczej nie to samo, wcześniej: dzień ogłoszenia naboru to 30.09

7.3 Warunki dofinansowania
1) kwota dotacji: do 5 tys. zł, nie więcej niż 50% kosztów kwalifikowanych;
2) dofinansowaniu podlegają instalacje niezakończone przed dniem ogłoszenia naboru wniosków;
3) dofinansowanie udziela się na projekty zakończone przed dniem złożenia wniosku
o dofinansowanie;

----------


## miecio 301

> raczej 30.08


Mój błąd, oczywiście 30.08

----------


## jajmar

Teraz widzę faktycznie dopisali datę w punkcie 2. 

Ja mam taka sytuacje że mam Fv częściową z 10.07.2019 i końcową z września 2019 (9900zł ) czekam na wymianę licznika , ciekawe czy sie załapie.  na 4950 dofinansowania.

----------


## Maciej Loret

Witam,

nie bardzo rozumiem (sprzeczne informacje na różnych portalach).  Zamierzam skorzystać z dofinansowania "Czystego Powietrza" - ale nie z fotowoltaiki. Czy mogę wówczas skorzystać z dofinansowania do fotowoltaiki w "Moim Prądzie"?

----------


## jajmar

> Witam,
> 
> nie bardzo rozumiem (sprzeczne informacje na różnych portalach).  Zamierzam skorzystać z dofinansowania "Czystego Powietrza" - ale nie z fotowoltaiki. Czy mogę wówczas skorzystać z dofinansowania do fotowoltaiki w "Moim Prądzie"?


Czytałeś  ino o tym programie? Wg mnie masz szanse się złapać. pp_moj_prad  itd......... 
7.3 podpunkt 9

----------


## niktspecjalny

Witam.

Mam rozumieć ,że idąc z ciekawości na zebranie w mojej miejscowości o fotowoltaice jestem z automatu wciągnięty w w/w program z dotacją włącznie?

----------


## jajmar

> Witam.
> 
> Mam rozumieć ,że idąc z ciekawości na zebranie w mojej miejscowości o fotowoltaice jestem z automatu wciągnięty w w/w program z dotacją włącznie?


Nikt w nic nikogo nie wciąga z automatu.

----------


## Maciej Loret

> Czytałeś  ino o tym programie? Wg mnie masz szanse się złapać. pp_moj_prad  itd......... 
> 7.3 podpunkt 9


Witam,

dziękuję bardzo. Tego nie zauważyłem.  :sad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nikt w nic nikogo nie wciąga z automatu.


Prowadzisz takie spotkania? Zapisałem się z ciekawości na rozmowę indywidualną . Jaki jest faktyczny koszt tej inwestycji? Czy np. 20000 zł - 5000 + ?

----------


## mitch

> Prowadzisz takie spotkania? Zapisałem się z ciekawości na rozmowę indywidualną . Jaki jest faktyczny koszt tej inwestycji? Czy np. 20000 zł - 5000 + ?


Koszt instalacji - Mój Prąd (na tę chwilę 5000) - ulga termomodernizacyjna (w uproszczeniu, przy założeniu że jesteś w I progu podatkowym: po rozliczeniu PITa za 2019 otrzymasz zwrot 17,75% od kwoty instalacji pomniejszonej o 5000 zł za Mój Prąd).

Oczywiście założyłem, że spotkanie dotyczy instalacji zakładanych na komercyjnych zasadach, bez dofinansowań, a Prezydentowi nie wypisze się długopis.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Koszt instalacji - Mój Prąd (na tę chwilę 5000) - ulga termomodernizacyjna (w uproszczeniu, przy założeniu że jesteś w I progu podatkowym: po rozliczeniu PITa za 2019 otrzymasz zwrot 17,75% od kwoty instalacji pomniejszonej o 5000 zł za Mój Prąd).
> 
> Oczywiście założyłem, że spotkanie dotyczy instalacji zakładanych na komercyjnych zasadach, bez dofinansowań, a Prezydentowi nie wypisze się długopis.


Dzięki za wytłumaczenie.Jak dojdzie do spotkania po wcześniejszej rozmowie tel.zapytam o te niuanse finansowe.Bo co z tego jak coś mi zaproponują , a ja i tak nie spełnię w/w warunków.

----------


## jajmar

> Prowadzisz takie spotkania? Zapisałem się z ciekawości na rozmowę indywidualną . Jaki jest faktyczny koszt tej inwestycji? Czy np. 20000 zł - 5000 + ?


Nie wiem o jakie spotkania pytasz. Jeżeli chodzi o Mój prąd to tylko jestem jednym którzy chcą z tego skorzystać. Nie zajmuje się ani dotacjami ani montażem fotowoltaiki.

----------


## cuuube

http://nfosigw.gov.pl/moj-prad/ licznik

----------


## mitch

Istotna informacja dla zamierzających skorzystać z programu Mój Prąd:

https://www.podatki.gov.pl/media/526...nizacyjnej.pdf

W skrócie: nie ma podatku PIT od dotacji udzielonych w ramach programu Mój Prąd. Czyli np. dla tych co mają budynki nowe (oddane do użytku w 2019 r) przy maksymalnym wykorzystaniu dotacji zostanie w kieszeni 887,50 zł więcej, niż do tej pory myśleliśmy - całe 5 000 zł.

----------


## Hanss

Mam takie zapytanie... czy instalacja na gruncie (VAT 23 % - osoba prywatna) wykonana przez firmę z branży kwalifikuje się pod program "Mój prąd" i pod ulgę termomodernizacyjną czy wyłącznie instalacje zamontowane na dachu ( VAT 8% ) ?

----------


## mitch

> Mam takie zapytanie... czy instalacja na gruncie (VAT 23 % - osoba prywatna) wykonana przez firmę z branży kwalifikuje się pod program "Mój prąd" i pod ulgę termomodernizacyjną czy wyłącznie instalacje zamontowane na dachu ( VAT 8% ) ?


Jak trochę poczekasz, to instalacja na gruncie będzie opodatkowana VAT 8%. Taka instalacja kwalifikuje się do programu "Mój Prąd" (także teraz, z VAT 23%). Natomiast chyba warto poczekać na podpisanie Ustawy wprowadzającej 8% VAT, bo nawet jeśli teraz wybudujesz instalację, to zysk z produkcji za ten rok prawie na pewno będzie niższy niż różnica między stawkami 23% i 8%.
Co do ulgi termomodernizacyjnej, jednak nie jestem pewien czy instalacja na gruncie podpada pod nią. Teoretycznie, jeśli instalacja służy budynkowi mieszkalnemu, to powinna się kwalifikować, ale 100% pewności nie mam.

----------


## Hanss

Dziękuję za odpowiedź, a orientujesz się może kiedy w ogóle ta ustawa ma wejść w życie ?

----------


## mitch

Zapewne koło pażdziernika/listopada.

----------


## axel83

U mnie dotacja za instalacje 2.24 kWh już na koncie. Papiery wysłane poleconym 10 września  :smile:

----------


## miecio 301

To program działa
Licznik dwukierunkowy miałeś montowany przed 30.09 czy po

----------


## axel83

> To program działa
> Licznik dwukierunkowy miałeś montowany przed 30.09 czy po


Licznik założony 4 września, specjalnie zwlekałem co nie było konieczne

----------


## miecio 301

A przy takiej mocy to cała kwota dotacji czy jakaś proporcja

----------


## axel83

> A przy takiej mocy to cała kwota dotacji czy jakaś proporcja


Fv na nieco ponad 10tys więc zwrot całych 5000

----------


## miecio 301

Dzięki za odp.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Szybko idzie z tym programem! 
Liczba wniosków rośnie błyskawicznie! Ministerstwo Energii już wydało pierwszy milion złotych! Zostało 999.
Wdrożenie programu jest silnym impulsem dla dalszego rozwoju energetyki prosumenckiej i prawdopodobnie znacząco przyczyni się do spełnienia międzynarodowych zobowiązań Polski w zakresie rozwoju energetyki odnawialnej, poprawy jakości powietrza oraz zwiększenia bezpieczeństwa energetycznego.

----------


## tkaczor123

> U mnie dotacja za instalacje 2.24 kWh już na koncie. Papiery wysłane poleconym 10 września


Na jakich podzespołach ta instalacja za 10 tys jeśli możesz napisać, bo zastanawiam się żeby w domu rodziców założyć zaplace 10 tys, zwrot 5 tys czyli instalacje 2.2 bez roboty własnej mam za 5 później ja rozbuduje o dodatkowe panele chyba że inwenter 2 kW.

----------


## axel83

> Na jakich podzespołach ta instalacja za 10 tys jeśli możesz napisać, bo zastanawiam się żeby w domu rodziców założyć zaplace 10 tys, zwrot 5 tys czyli instalacje 2.2 bez roboty własnej mam za 5 później ja rozbuduje o dodatkowe panele chyba że inwenter 2 kW.


Panele 7x longi lr6-60PE 320W
Inwerter Sofar Solar 2200 TL 
Instalacja na blachodachówce 
Całość śmiga super  - wyniki w przeliczeniu na 1 kwp instalacji mam najwyższe w porównaniu do okolicy na pvmonitor.
Dodatkowo od pozostałych 5000 masz jeszcze zwrot 18% w rozliczeniu pita

----------


## tkaczor123

> Panele 7x longi lr6-60PE 320W
> Inwerter Sofar Solar 2200 TL 
> Instalacja na blachodachówce 
> Całość śmiga super  - wyniki w przeliczeniu na 1 kwp instalacji mam najwyższe w porównaniu do okolicy na pvmonitor.
> Dodatkowo od pozostałych 5000 masz jeszcze zwrot 18% w rozliczeniu pita


Dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź. Zacna oferta kWp wychodzi wtedy coś ok. 2.5 tys  bez własnej pracy. Szkoda tylko że inwerter 2.2. zastanawiam się czy nie sprzedac quada i nie sfinalizować transakcji.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Witajcie! To ja dzisiaj  z nowymi informacjami odnośnie programu. Nie wiem, czy czytaliście portale branżowe dzisiaj rano, ale pojawiła się ciekawa informacja o zmianach wniosków. 
według pierwotnego regulaminu programu instalacje, które są wykonane przez właścicieli, którzy mają do tego odpowiednie kwalifikacje nie mogą zostać zakwalifikowane do dopłaty w ramach tego programu. Taką oficjalną informacje w pytaniach i odpowiedział czytamy na stronie NFOŚiGW.

Jedna z redakcji podała, że Urząd postanowił jednak zmienić regulamin i po analizie przedstawionego pytania w kontekście celów realizacji programu „Mój Prąd”, Departament merytoryczny wdrażający program Moj Prąd w NFOSiGW postanowił dokonać modyfikacji zasad udzielania dotacji poprzez dopuszczenie montażu instalacji fotowoltaicznej samodzielnie przez osoby posiadające stosowne uprawnienia – na budynku będącym ich własnością.
Wprowadzenie tej modyfikacji zasad udzielania dotacji wymaga dostosowania wzoru wniosku. Zmiana wzoru wniosku umożliwiająca złożenie wniosku przez osoby samodzielnie montujące instalację PV zostanie opublikowana do 14.10.2019 r.

----------


## bzado

> Dziękuję za odpowiedź, a orientujesz się może kiedy w ogóle ta ustawa ma wejść w życie ?


Podobno już uchwalili 
https://biznes.interia.pl/nieruchomo...e,2630345,4206

Tylko nie bardzo rozumiem tego zdania:

"Kolejne ułatwienia dla prosumentów energii mogą wejść w życie na początku roku - powiedziała w czwartek w Poznaniu minister przedsiębiorczości i technologii Jadwiga Emilewicz"

Mogą - przecież uchwalili czyli wejdzie
na początku roku - 2 tygodnie wakacjo legis później miesiąc na podpis prezydenta to przecież wcześniej niż początek roku 2020 

Może ktoś mądrzejszy w nowomowie urzedniczej wyjaśni o co tu chodzi ?

----------


## mitch

> "*Kolejne* ułatwienia dla prosumentów energii mogą wejść w życie na początku roku - powiedziała w czwartek w Poznaniu minister przedsiębiorczości i technologii Jadwiga Emilewicz"
> [...]
> Może ktoś mądrzejszy w nowomowie urzedniczej wyjaśni o co tu chodzi ?


Słowo "kolejne" jest kluczem. Nie chodzi o VAT 8%. Zresztą, w linku który wkleiłeś jest to wyjaśnione pogrubioną czcionką, żeby nikt nie miał wątpliwości o co chodzi.

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

> A przeczytałeś linkowany przez Ciebie tekst?
> Tam jest m.in. że mogą zlikwidować opusty i zastosować rozliczanie 1:1.


I wprowadzić opłatę 4,5 zł/mies za każdy kW falownika ☹️
http://gramwzielone.pl/energia-slone...CRu1IoXQ-EPO8o

----------


## fotohobby

> I wprowadzić opłatę 4,5 zł/mies za każdy kW falownika ☹️
> http://gramwzielone.pl/energia-slone...CRu1IoXQ-EPO8o


Ciekawe, czy spółki energetyczne tak łatwo opust oddadzą

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

> A to 4.5 to skąd wziąłeś? 
> W tekście tego nie ma.


W raporcie jest

----------


## vvvv

> I wprowadzić opłatę 4,5 zł/mies za każdy kW falownika ☹️
> http://gramwzielone.pl/energia-slone...CRu1IoXQ-EPO8o


Pozwolę  zacytować




> Przewidziano przy tym *dwie możliwości dla prosumentów*. Pierwsza ma być dedykowana prosumentom z wysokim współczynnikiem autokonsumpcji. W tym przypadku przewidziano opust 1:1 na opłacie za energię czynną, ale brak opustu na opłatach dystrybucyjnych oraz brak zaproponowanej tzw. prosumenckiej opłaty stałej za moc.
> 
> W drugim przypadku, dla prosumentów wprowadzających do sieci spore ilości energii w stosunku do swojego zapotrzebowania, przewidziano opust 1:1 na energii i dystrybucji, ale dodatkowo opłatę stałą za moc.





> 43,3% (nie przewymiarowana instalacja–proponowany system)


Po co to wszystko? No trzeba zmodernizować sieć, a szczególnie stacje trafo, na których współczynnik jednoczesności jest przekroczony. Kasa na to wszystko była już pobierana od dawana, ale  się rozeszło. No a teraz, żeby nie było afery i żeby nie obciążać tych co nie są prosumentami to się wprowadza takie rzeczy.  Tylko to nie koniec a dopiero pewnie początek "dobrych zmian", które są oczywiście w interesie ZE.  :yes:

----------


## vvvv

> Masz link do tego raportu?


Nie do mnie ale odpiszę.

https://www.gov.pl/attachment/c15444...9-2bf69933e43f

Zwróć uwagę na porównanie rozliczeń prosumenta po wprowadzeniu zmian.

No i jeszcze coś takiego.




> ... wskazano, że prosumenci będą pobierać mniejszą ilość energii z sieci – docelowo
> na poziomie ponad 7 TWh. Ta wielkość energii nie zostanie dostarczona przez sprzedawców energii tym prosumentom i tym samym sprzedawcy nie wygenerują na tej niedostarczonej energii marży


...



> masa marży rocznej w sektorze sprzedaży energii ulegnie zmniejszeniu o ponad 31 mln złotych


Ciekawe  jaką nową pozycję wymyślną na rachunku.

----------


## vvvv

> Opłata marżowa. 
> 
> P.S.
> Dziękuje za link.
> Już zaczynam prace na systemem hybrydowym żeby zdążyć przed wprowadzeniem tych "udogodnień"


Nie ma za co.  Ciekawy dokument.   :big grin:  
Dokładnie trzeba coś ruszyć.

----------


## cuuube

Wróble ćwierkają o mocowej i atomowej .

----------


## vvvv

> Wróble ćwierkają o mocowej i atomowej .


Mocowa to już chyba jest zatwierdzona. Z tą atomową to pewnie też niedługo. Tylko czekać pewnie jeszcze na jakąś od likwidacji węglówek.  :mad:

----------


## cuuube

Tak . 1X 2020r 
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7837878

----------


## cuuube

> https://www.gov.pl/attachment/c15444...9-2bf69933e43f
> 
> 
> wskazano, że prosumenci będą pobierać mniejszą ilość energii z sieci – docelowo
> na poziomie ponad 7 TWh. Ta wielkość energii nie zostanie dostarczona przez sprzedawców energii tym prosumentom i tym samym sprzedawcy nie wygenerują na tej niedostarczonej energii marży


to jest w tej koncepcji zapisane ?

----------


## adam_mk

Prosument i fotowoltaika to wrzód na dupie energetyki!
Energetyka ma ZARABIAĆ na produkcji i dostarczaniu prądu a nie robić ludziom dobrze.
Ktoś tu miał jakieś złudzenia?
Kombinują jak mogą. Obciążają za moc bierną, kombinują opłaty stałe i co się da.
I tak jak brali stówę co miesiac tak będą ją brali dalej.
NAWET WTEDY jak CAŁY PRĄD sobie sami "zrobicie".
Chcielibyście, aby Wam  dopłacali?
Za to, że robicie im same problemy?

Adam M.

----------


## vvvv

> to jest w tej koncepcji zapisane ?


Tak w tej koncepcji.

----------


## cuuube

Jeszcze nie przebrnąłem przez to coś.
To rocznie sobie liczą ? Gdzie o tym napisali (str) ?

Ładne kilka mld zł im brakuje

----------


## vvvv

> Jeszcze nie przebrnąłem przez to coś.
> To rocznie sobie liczą ? Gdzie o tym napisali (str) ?
> 
> Ładne kilka mld zł im brakuje


To jest całość, po "nasyceniu rynku", str 69. No będzie im brakowało z każdym rokiem coraz więcej, bo prosumenci nie kupują energii to mają dołek i trzeba to jakoś zasypać. No a to tylko ich "strata". Gdzie reszta, jak modernizacja sieci? Może zrobią za free. No nic zobaczymy. Ja tak czy siak miałem kupować jakiś magazyn,  Zresztą moim celem jest pobieranie najmniejszej ilość z sieci. Mam cel wyznaczony, zobaczymy co wyjdzie.

----------


## cuuube

Dzięki za podpowiedz




> ...Gdzie reszta, jak modernizacja sieci? Może zrobią za free...


 co masz na myśli ?

----------


## vvvv

> Dzięki za podpowiedz
> 
>  co masz na myśli ?


Np. stacje trafo. Współczynnik jednoczesnosci  jest na wielu zapewne przekroczony. Widzę to po swojej okolicy. Domów masę a stare trafo jakie było takie jest. Będzie potrzebne kiedyś nowe. Najlepiej z odczepami i automatyka. Nie wiem ile to kosztuje ale to chyba  nie sa tanie rzeczy. Lepszym rozwiązaniem chyba byłoby sprzedawać prąd np. bezpośrednio sąsiadowi. Jak masz kogoś w miarę blisko co nie ma PV i jest możliwość to kabel oraz podlicznik. Nie obciażasz  sieci tylko na  to to nikt nie pozwoli ale ja osobiście uważam ze to dobra opcja. .

----------


## adam_mk

Dobra - dla kogo?
WOLNOŚCI I NIEZALEŻNOŚCI OD PAŃSTWA CI SIĘ ZACHCIEWA?!!!

Adam M.

----------


## tkaczor123

Dofinansowanie może być udzielone jedynie na nowe urządzenia (wyprodukowane nie później niż 24 miesiące przed instalacją ) jak się ten zapis ma, chyba nie wychodzą na dach sprawdzić datę produkcji? :wink: . Pewnie jakieś oświadczenie firmy montującej bo nie spełnienie tego zapisu - brak 5 tys na koncie.

----------


## vvvv

> Dofinansowanie może być udzielone jedynie na nowe urządzenia (wyprodukowane nie później niż 24 miesiące przed instalacją ) jak się ten zapis ma, chyba nie wychodzą na dach sprawdzić datę produkcji?. Pewnie jakieś oświadczenie firmy montującej bo nie spełnienie tego zapisu - brak 5 tys na koncie.


Twoje oświadczenie. Jest we wniosku.



> Oświadczenie o zgodności mikroinstalacji z Programem Priorytetowym
> Oświadczam, że mikroinstalacja fotowoltaiczna objęta niniejszym wnioskiem o dofinansowanie:
> a) dotyczy montażu nowych urządzeń, wyprodukowanych nie wcześniej niż 24 miesiące przed dniem jej
> montażu

----------


## mpalys

https://www.gov.pl/attachment/c15444...9-2bf69933e43f

Tak sobie pobieżnie przestudiowałem ten raport i nie wiem jak to wszystko rozumieć
Piszą że przy obecnym systemie opustu 0,8 te 20% to mało na utrzymanie "systemu" i energetyka dopłaca...
Wg ich kalkulacji opust powinien być 0,6 by energetyka nie dopłacała do prosumentów

Przeliczyłem więc na własnym przykładzie wg proponowanego wariantu 2

Oczywiście rozumiem że przy obecnie dobrze przewymiarowanej instalacji nic nie zapłacę(nie licząc obecnych opłat), a w nowej wersji tak czy owak wyrwią ode mnie dodatkową kasę  :sad: 

ale:

Falownik mam 6kW - opłaty rocznej wyszło by 6kW*4,5PLN*12mies=324PLN/rok
obecnie po obliczeniu poborów itd koszt 20% magazynowania kosztował mnie ok 1MWh
Gdyby mi zabrakło powiedzmy te 1000 kWh w magazynie i musiał bym dokupić prądu o cenie średniej powiedzmy 0,45 PLN/kWh kosztowało by mnie to 450PLN. 
Wychodzi więc w tej wersji że ja zyskam na tym 126PLN, a energetyka jest na plusie zamiast na minusie  :smile: 

Jak więc to 1000kWh jak oni sprzedają to tracą dopłacają, a jak mi oddają na 1:1 to ja jestem na + i oni są na +???
Wychodzi na to że nie umieją sprzedać energii po cenie 45gr/kWh z przesyłami by na tym zarobić?

----------


## adam_mk

Co liczysz
DODAJ planowane 150% podwyżki...
Od razu czas zwrotu Ci się zmniejszy!!!
Ale też od razu Cię skubną.
No, i mała korekta tak od 1:0,5 do 1:0,7
Oczywiście 1:0,7 jak masz 1kWp.

Adam M.

----------


## jajmar

~1/3-1/4 wniosków odrzucona,

----------


## fotohobby

Ciekawe, z jakich przyczyn

----------


## jajmar

> Ciekawe, z jakich przyczyn


Przyczyn nie podają, tzn ja nie znalazłem aby ktoś podawał.

----------


## cuuube

Dane jakoś z przed tygodnia

----------


## fotohobby

Czyli większość to instalacje oddane przed wejsciem programu. Teraz takich wniosków bedzie już coraz mniej.

----------


## Stafik73

Czy może ktoś z osób które już dostało dofinansowanie wrzucić spis wszystkich potrzebnych dokumentów,certyfikatów, uprawnień itp. żeby uniknąć odrzucenia wniosku.

----------


## mojave

jak długo czekaliście na oświadczenie osd z Tauronu?

----------


## homeboy

> jak długo czekaliście na oświadczenie osd z Tauronu?


Ja czekam już dwa tygodnie. Zawsze do tej pory, gdy coś załatwiałem w Tauronie, to "gubili papiery" i trzeba było składać ponownie. Ciekawe, czy i tym razem  :bash:

----------


## jajmar

> Ja czekam już dwa tygodnie. Zawsze do tej pory, gdy coś załatwiałem w Tauronie, to "gubili papiery" i trzeba było składać ponownie. Ciekawe, czy i tym razem


Ja czekam na oświadczenie z PGE. PGE też mi już raz zgubiło złożone papiery.........widać to powszechna praktyka.

----------


## Wujor

Jakie dokumenty trzeba im dostarczyć , tzn. Tauronowi czy PGE?

----------


## jajmar

> Jakie dokumenty trzeba im dostarczyć , tzn. Tauronowi czy PGE?


Zależy co chcesz od nich uzyskać.

----------


## Wujor

> Zależy co chcesz od nich uzyskać.


Mam juz instalacje PV no i pasuje zamontowac ten licznik dwukierunkowy.

----------


## jajmar

idzie jak burza

----------


## jajmar

> Mam juz instalacje PV no i pasuje zamontowac ten licznik dwukierunkowy.


To składasz dokumenty, deklaracje zgodności zamontowanych urządzeń, wniosek o przyłączenie jako postument, (na druku ZE) schemat instalacji, i oświadczenie wykonawcy. I czekasz na odp ZE. Z tym co przyjdzie idziesz do biura obslugi i podpisujesz nową umowę i znowu czekasz na wymianę licznika. Jak Ci wymienią licznik składasz wniosek o potwierdzenie przyłączenie i czekasz.............. ogólnie to podłączanie się jako postument to czekanie.

----------


## Wujor

Wogóle , to ma kto jaki link do informacji, jakie dokumenty należy dołączać na poszczególnych etapach ?

----------


## mibas

> To składasz dokumenty, deklaracje zgodności zamontowanych urządzeń, wniosek o przyłączenie jako postument, (na druku ZE) schemat instalacji, i oświadczenie wykonawcy. I czekasz na odp ZE. Z tym co przyjdzie idziesz do biura obslugi i podpisujesz nową umowę i znowu czekasz na wymianę licznika. Jak Ci wymienią licznik składasz wniosek o potwierdzenie przyłączenie i czekasz.............. ogólnie to podłączanie się jako postument to czekanie.


najwyraźniej wszystko zależy od ZE.
W Tauronie żona złożyła przygotowane i podpisane przeze mnie dokumenty w biurze Tauronu, tam przy niej zostały pobieżnie przejrzane, czy wszystko jest, po czym usłyszała, że mają 30 dni na rozpatrzenie i że będą się kontaktować. Po dwóch tygodniach zadzwoniła ekipa z Tauronu aby dopytać szczegóły umiejscowienia licznika, ale jak usłyszeli, że skrzynka licznikowa jest w ogrodzeniu to stwierdzili że przyjadą takiego i takiego dnia wymienić licznik. I wymienili. Trwało to 2 i pół tygodnia w sumie, potem pocztą przyszedł aneks do umowy.  I tyle.

----------


## Wujor

> najwyraźniej wszystko zależy od ZE.
> W Tauronie żona złożyła przygotowane i podpisane przeze mnie dokumenty w biurze Tauronu, tam przy niej zostały pobieżnie przejrzane, czy wszystko jest, po czym usłyszała, że mają 30 dni na rozpatrzenie i że będą się kontaktować. Po dwóch tygodniach zadzwoniła ekipa z Tauronu aby dopytać szczegóły umiejscowienia licznika, ale jak usłyszeli, że skrzynka licznikowa jest w ogrodzeniu to stwierdzili że przyjadą takiego i takiego dnia wymienić licznik. I wymienili. Trwało to 2 i pół tygodnia w sumie, potem pocztą przyszedł aneks do umowy.  I tyle.


Rozumiem, że ten aneks wysłasz do NFOŚ wraz z tym wnioskiem ze strony www, co trzeba jeszcze dołączyć ?

----------


## jajmar

> Rozumiem, że ten aneks wysłasz do NFOŚ wraz z tym wnioskiem ze strony www, co trzeba jeszcze dołączyć ?


Nigdzie nie pisze że aneks do umowy wysyłasz do NFOŚ, skąd to info?

Edit:
Tu masz wszystko opisane co trzeba składać

https://nfosigw.gov.pl/moj-prad/

----------


## jajmar

> najwyraźniej wszystko zależy od ZE.
> W Tauronie żona złożyła przygotowane i podpisane przeze mnie dokumenty w biurze Tauronu, tam przy niej zostały pobieżnie przejrzane, czy wszystko jest, po czym usłyszała, że mają 30 dni na rozpatrzenie i że będą się kontaktować. Po dwóch tygodniach zadzwoniła ekipa z Tauronu aby dopytać szczegóły umiejscowienia licznika, ale jak usłyszeli, że skrzynka licznikowa jest w ogrodzeniu to stwierdzili że przyjadą takiego i takiego dnia wymienić licznik. I wymienili. Trwało to 2 i pół tygodnia w sumie, potem pocztą przyszedł aneks do umowy.  I tyle.


To PGE podaje że ma 30 dni na rozpatrzenie "tych" dokumentów, kolejne 30 na licznik i nie wiem ile na to zaświadczenie czekam już tydzień.

----------


## Zwibel

Powiedzcie mi bo nie znalazłem ...czy dotacje można uzyskać tylko na oddany do użytku budynek??
Czy to musi być jedna faktura na całość, czy może być faktura osobno na części i osobno usługa?

----------


## mibas

> To PGE podaje że ma 30 dni na rozpatrzenie "tych" dokumentów, kolejne 30 na licznik i nie wiem ile na to zaświadczenie czekam już tydzień.


a sprawdź w ustawie, czy aby przypadkiem oni nie mają 30 dni od zgłoszenia (czyli złożenia dokumentów) do podłączenia instalacji do sieci (wymiany licznika)..

----------


## Wujor

> Powiedzcie mi bo nie znalazłem ...czy dotacje można uzyskać tylko na oddany do użytku budynek??
> Czy to musi być jedna faktura na całość, czy może być faktura osobno na części i osobno usługa?


Może nie być oddany. Ważna jest podpisana umowa z Tauronem lub innym dostawcą na dostawe energii.

----------


## jajmar

> a sprawdź w ustawie, czy aby przypadkiem oni nie mają 30 dni od zgłoszenia (czyli złożenia dokumentów) do podłączenia instalacji do sieci (wymiany licznika)..


Nie che mi się tego szukać już mam licznik ale trwało to dłużej niż 30 dni.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

A słyszeliście że po 20 grudnia nabór wniosków ma być wznowiony i ma być prowadzony w trybie ciągłym? Informacje podał sam prezes NFOŚiGW. To chyba dobra informacja  :smile:

----------


## vvvv

> A słyszeliście że po 20 grudnia nabór wniosków ma być wznowiony i ma być prowadzony w trybie ciągłym? Informacje podał sam prezes NFOŚiGW. To chyba dobra informacja


Bardzo możliwe, że tak będzie jak nie ma PIT-ów. Oni się chyba bali. Była już raz taka sytuacja, że NFOŚiGW został sparaliżowany, bo urzędnicy wystawiali PIT-y i przyjmowali wnioski.

----------


## adam_mk

A słyszeliscie, ze będzie 500+, 1000+ i 4000+ ?
No, jak tylko ktoś te wybory wygra to wtedy to SFINANSUJEMY!
No i obowiązkowo po 5000 zł dla kazdego...

Cholera... z czego ja im na to dam?
Jeść przestanę czy auto na rower zamienię?

Adam M.

----------


## mitch

> Cholera... z czego ja im na to dam?
> Jeść przestanę czy auto na rower zamienię?


No mógłbyś zamienić auto na rower. Zrobiłbyś coś dobrego dla zdrowia swojego i innych mieszkańców  :wink: 

Nie dramatyzuj już tak i się nie spinaj.

A wracając do tematu: już 8 mln zł wypłaconych dotacji w ramach Mój Prąd.

----------


## homeboy

> Ja czekam już dwa tygodnie. Zawsze do tej pory, gdy coś załatwiałem w Tauronie, to "gubili papiery" i trzeba było składać ponownie. Ciekawe, czy i tym razem


Udało się. Wczoraj dostałem potwierdzenie przyłączenia. Mogę składać wniosek o dotację.

----------


## Maciej Loret

> No mógłbyś zamienić auto na rower.


Tylko nie to. Jak będzie jeździł rowerem, to zwiększy emisję CO2.
Powinien zmienić pracę na leżącą w łóżku...

----------


## vvvv

> A słyszeliscie, ze będzie 500+, 1000+ i 4000+ ?
> No, jak tylko ktoś te wybory wygra to wtedy to SFINANSUJEMY!
> No i obowiązkowo po 5000 zł dla kazdego...
> 
> Cholera... z czego ja im na to dam?
> Jeść przestanę czy auto na rower zamienię?
> 
> Adam M.


Yoda uprawnienia do CO2 sprzedają, to jest kasa,

----------


## adam_mk

Nie mam uprawnień do sprzedania.
CO2 mogę produkować. Uprawnień - nie.
Czyli ta kasa nie dla mnie a odemnie.
Wy, w większości, też tak macie.

8 milionów wypłacono.
Oblicz i napis ile milionów z tego wróciło z tytułu podatków i opłat.
Napisz też - do kogo wróciło.
Podpowiem...
"Dostajesz" 5000zł. Realnie zostaje Ci 3200zł.
Reszta im "wraca"
Tylko... kto to są ci ONI do których wraca?

Adam M.

----------


## kulibob

I co w tym złego że wraca? liczy się "moje koryto" jak można chapnąć to trzeba łapać no ale i tak wyszło że się nie opłaca bo instalatorzy to złodzieje a latanie po dachu to nie dla mnie.

No cóż idą wybory trzeba głosować przeciw tym co prowadzą kraj do upadku, przeciwko złodziejom i tęczowym chłopakom.. czyli wybórnie niwielki zagłosuję na konfederacje bo już nie mogę patrzeć na eko fanatyzm. A wystarczyło by iść w kierunku taniego prądu i modernizacji energetyki + tanich rozwiązań energooszczędnych  dotego obniżmy vat. ale nie 500+ i rozdawnictwo

----------


## mitch

> "Dostajesz" 5000zł. Realnie zostaje Ci 3200zł.
> Reszta im "wraca"
> Tylko... kto to są ci ONI do których wraca?


Jak policzyłeś te 3200? Na mój gust: instalacja kosztuje 25000, "dostaje" 5000, to oznacza, że instalacja zamiast 25000 kosztuje mnie 20000. Gdzie zginęło w takim razie 1800 zł, bo jak dla mnie 25-5=20, a nie 25-5=21,8.
Ps. oczywiście na potrzeby dyskusji ignorujemy ulgę termomodernizacyjną, która dodatkowo pomniejsza koszt inwestycji.

----------


## adam_mk

Popieram
Istotne dla mnie jest nie to do kogo wraca, ale to - od kogo na to doją!
A doją odemnie...

Adam M.

----------


## jajmar

> Popieram
> Istotne dla mnie jest nie to do kogo wraca, ale to - od kogo na to doją!
> A doją odemnie...
> 
> Adam M.


Od każdego kto płaci podatki, płacę wiec ode mnie też doją. Dlaczego mam nie skorzystać? Czy lepiej będzie jak polska będzie płaciła kary ? Przecież ten program ma cel w zwiększeniu produkcji z odnawialnych źródeł. 

Sam jestem mocno przeciwny rozdawnictwu, ale uważam że to ma sens w dalszej perspektywie.

----------


## marcinbbb

Adam ma rację pieniądze na ten program pochodzą z naszych podatków. 
A ściema że instalacja kosztuje 25000 PLN - 5000 PLN = 20000 to trochę wygląda inaczej. Firma instalująca wie że kupujący dostanie 3200 PLN do łapy więc trzeba cenę zawyżyć aby kasa się zgadzała.
Przecież sami oglądamy wyceny różnych instalacji jedna kosztuje 4000 PLN/kWp inna 5000 PLN/kWp tym samym sama instalacja 5kWp która kosztuje 20000 PLN nagle kosztuje 25000 - 3200 = 21800 a to chora i poroniona cena ponieważ nie sięgając specjalnie daleko w przeszłość oglądaliśmy wycenę 18900PLN/5kWp czyli poniżej 4kPLN/kWp. A tu wskazujemy że 5000 dostajemy za nic, 500+ też dostajemy za nic, górmicy 13, 14 i 15 pensję też dostają za nic, emeryci 13 emeryturę też dostają za nic... za nasze podatki. Golą nasz z każdej strony ale widzimy tylko że dają.

----------


## mitch

A co to ma za znaczenie? Jak gubisz gdzieś 1800 zł, to już tak nie marudź, że musisz płacić podatki. Bo podatki płacić trzeba i teraz i trzeba było płacić 5 czy 10 lat temu. To, że zmienił się sposób redystrybucji dochodów państwa, to normalna rzecz i ma miejsce w każdym kraju. Chcesz to zmienić, to idź na Wiejską, bo Twoje marudzenie na forum nic nie ma szansy zmienić. Tylko nie wiem czemu, ale mam wrażenie, że Tobie chodzi o to, ze Ty podatków płacić w ogóle nie chcesz  :bash:  Tak czy owak, dyskusje na temat tego, że Tobie zabierają pieniądze (w tym 1800 zł, które gdzieś zgubiłeś) w tym temacie są bez sensu. Kompletnie nic swoimi wypowiedziami nie wnosisz. Nie dziw się więc, że musisz płacić na 5000+. Potraktuj to jako karę za spamowanie wątku  :offtopic:

----------


## mitch

> A ściema że instalacja kosztuje 25000 PLN - 5000 PLN = 20000 to trochę wygląda inaczej. Firma instalująca wie że kupujący dostanie 3200 PLN do łapy więc trzeba cenę zawyżyć aby kasa się zgadzała.


W takim razie zmień instalatora na uczciwego. Mój instalator w tej chwili bierze tyle samo ile brał przed wprowadzeniem programu "Mój prąd". To nie ściema, a fakt. Pretensje, że są cwaniacy na rynku są głupie, bo cwaniacy są wszędzie, nie tylko na rynku PV.

Poza tym, skąd wy bierzecie kwotę 3200, skoro dotacja jest 5 kpln i było to już wielokrotnie tłumaczone. Jak grochem o ścianę. Ja rozumiem, że nie każdy wie, jak rozliczyć PIT, ale na litość boską, dotacja jest 5000 zł a nie 3200. Zakodujcie to sobie raz na zawsze.

----------


## marcinbbb

Aaaa spamowanie wątku... faktycznie 9 stron tylko w temacie "mój prąd"  :wink:  Kliknij sobie w przycisk "zgłoś do moderacji lub usunięcia".
Aha z tych 5000 nic Ci nie ubywa nie musisz nic płacić? 5000 dają i koniec?

----------


## jajmar

> Adam ma rację pieniądze na ten program pochodzą z naszych podatków. 
> A ściema że instalacja kosztuje 25000 PLN - 5000 PLN = 20000 to trochę wygląda inaczej. Firma instalująca wie że kupujący dostanie 3200 PLN do łapy więc trzeba cenę zawyżyć aby kasa się zgadzała.


Skoro dają dotacji 5 tyś dlaczego liczycie 3200 ?  Te 5 tyś ma być nieopodatkowane. 

Zamówiłem instalacje PV dokładnie 10.07.2019 wpłacając zaliczkę, 23 ogłoszono program Mój Prąd cena została ustalona wcześniej kto niby mnie tak goli?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Zamówiłem instalacje PV dokładnie 10.07.2019 wpłacając zaliczkę, 23 ogłoszono program Mój Prąd cena została ustalona wcześniej kto niby mnie tak goli?


A ile zapłaciłeś i za jaką instalację i na jakim sprzęcie?

----------


## jajmar

> A ile zapłaciłeś i za jaką instalację i na jakim sprzęcie?


SolarEdge 7kW, do tego 20 paneli Qcells 310W,  optymizery P300, 4825/ kW

----------


## marcinbbb

To po co się pytasz kto Cię goli? Przecież to jest jasne.

----------


## jajmar

> To po co się pytasz kto Cię goli? Przecież to jest jasne.


??? Nie napisałeś jak wyliczywszy 3200 .Napisałeś że sprzedawcy podnieśli ceny jak wszedł Mój prąd oczekuje ze mi wyjaśnisz do końca kto mnie tak goli i na czym.

----------


## adam_mk

To nie ja tylko forumowicze policzyli TU, W TYM WĄTKU, dokładnie każdą złotówkę tej "dotacji".
Przekręt jest oczywisty!
"DAJĄ" 5000 z których MUSISZ oddać daniną tyle, ze bierzesz 3200 do łapy, ale MUSISZ spełnić kilka warunków.
A jak do łapy wpadnie cokolwiek (dają - to brać a jak biją - uciekać!) to reszta nikogo już nie obchodzi!
A ta reszta to 1800zł a jednej instalacji.
Pożyteczni idioci piszą, ze podatki płacić trzeba...
A ja pytam - ZAWSZE I NA KAŻDY KAPRYS RZADU?
Urban już zauważył, że rząd się wyżywi!
Dawno było, ale aktualnosci nie straciło.
Są cele, na które JA NIE CHCĘ DAWAĆ SIĘ OKRADAĆ!!!!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

> ??? Nie napisałeś jak wyliczywszy 3200 .Napisałeś że sprzedawcy podnieśli ceny jak wszedł Mój prąd oczekuje ze mi wyjaśnisz do końca *kto mnie tak goli i na czym*.


Biedna sierotka umysłowa...
JESZCZE nie wie...
- TO NIECH PŁACI... aż się dowie.

Adam M.

----------


## fotohobby

> To nie ja tylko forumowicze policzyli TU, W TYM WĄTKU, dokładnie każdą złotówkę tej "dotacji".
> Przekręt jest oczywisty!
> "DAJĄ" 5000 z których MUSISZ oddać daniną tyle, ze bierzesz 3200 do łapy, ale MUSISZ spełnić kilka warunków.


A nie doczytałeś, że te 5000zł nie jest opodatkowane ?

----------


## adam_mk

To dla czego zostaje w łapie tylko 3200 ?
Nazwij to co zabieraja "kosztami operacyjnymi".
Dla mnie - danina.

Znasz kogoś komu dali 5000 i dostał 5000 i mu zostało 5000 po całej operacji?

Adam M.

----------


## kudlaty69

NI bijcie piany. we wrzesniu rząd ogłosił że mój prąd jest zwolniony z podatku.

----------


## Kaizen

> To dla czego zostaje w łapie tylko 3200 ?


Dlatego, że nie umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## fotohobby

> To dla czego zostaje w łapie tylko 3200 ?


Nie wierz we wszystko, co wyczytasz w necie...

----------


## jajmar

> To nie ja tylko forumowicze policzyli TU, W TYM WĄTKU, dokładnie każdą złotówkę tej "dotacji".
> Przekręt jest oczywisty!
> "DAJĄ" 5000 z których MUSISZ oddać daniną tyle, ze bierzesz 3200 do łapy, ale MUSISZ spełnić kilka warunków.
> A jak do łapy wpadnie cokolwiek (dają - to brać a jak biją - uciekać!) to reszta nikogo już nie obchodzi!
> A ta reszta to 1800zł a jednej instalacji.
> .


Podaj te wyliczenia lub link do nich z chęcią poczytam. Skąd macie te 3200 ?  




> Biedna sierotka umysłowa...
> JESZCZE nie wie...
> - TO NIECH PŁACI... aż się dowie.
> 
> Adam M.


Próbujesz mnie obrazić? 
Zadam po raz kolejny to samo pytanie, o inwestycji w panele zdecydowałem zanim pojawiły się info o Moim Prądzie, uzgodniłem cenę wpłaciłem zaliczkę, w czasie jak "czekałem" na moja instalację pojawił się Mój prąd............  ponieważ finisz instalacji był zgodny z programem próbuje skorzystać. Uda się OK, nie nie będę się ciął. 

Ale jesteś 2 osoba która mi wypisuje jak to mnie na tym programie "rżną" proszę o szczegóły konkrety a nie pisanie "wszyscy wiedzą". Kawa na ławę.

----------


## axel83

> To dla czego zostaje w łapie tylko 3200 ?
> Nazwij to co zabieraja "kosztami operacyjnymi".
> Dla mnie - danina.
> 
> Znasz kogoś komu dali 5000 i dostał 5000 i mu zostało 5000 po całej operacji?
> 
> Adam M.


Ja otrzymałem dotację całe okrągłe 5000zl i nie trzeba od tego nic odejmować  :Smile:

----------


## adam_mk

https://globenergia.pl/moj-prad-jaka...okosc-dotacji/

Takie coś było dyskutowane dość długo.
Także tutaj.
Piszecie - zwolnili z podatku...
No to tylko się cieszyć i głosować na jedynie słuszną partię!
Dają, zwalniają, uszczęśliwiają...
Jednak...
"Nie ma takiego okrucieństwa ani takiej niegodziwości, której nie popełniłby skądinąd łagodny i liberalny rząd, kiedy zabraknie mu pieniędzy."
Alexis de Tocqueville

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

https://swiatoze.pl/dotacje-moj-prad...one-z-podatku/

O tym czy ktoś dostanie dotację ma decydować kolejność składania wniosków.
Wniosek jest taki, że budżet przedsięwzięca z gumy nie jest i jest ściśle określony.
Odpadną te podatki = mniejsza ilość instalacji.
Ale o tym, przed wyborami, nikt głośno nie mówi.
Są nawet tacy co już DOSTALI te 5000 zł.
No i oni chwalą.
Sam bym cwali, jakbym dostał.
Ale podobać mi się takie rozdawnictwo nie musi.

Adam M.

----------


## sruba014

Pewnie głosujesz na SLD lub PO? Adamie?  :smile:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Pewnie głosujesz na SLD lub PO? Adamie?


A ja myślałem że mamy ciszę wyborczą.

----------


## sruba014

Nie agituję - życzliwie zaczepiam  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> https://swiatoze.pl/dotacje-moj-prad...one-z-podatku/
> 
> O tym czy ktoś dostanie dotację ma decydować kolejność składania wniosków.
> Wniosek jest taki, że budżet przedsięwzięca z gumy nie jest i jest ściśle określony.


No przecieź na początku, jak tylko program wystartował, podany był jego budżet...
Może zacznij od początku wątku i później tu wróć...?

----------


## adam_mk

> Pewnie głosujesz na SLD lub PO? Adamie?


No, chyba żartujesz...
Całe forum i okolice wiedzą, ze jestem KORWINISTĄ.
Tak jak Korwin uważam, że Hitler był dobrym wodzem dla swijego narodu.
Wprawdzie grabił go na 36% podatku ale za to wojnę zrobił - i to jaką!
Tu i teraz grabią nas na ponad 80% wliczjąc podatki VATy ZUSy srusy i inne daniny a nawet dróg wyremontować nie umieją.
To gdzie idzie ta kasa?
Miłościwie nas opodatkowujący nawet na socjal obiecany długi u naszych dzieci i wnuków robią...
Szkoły niczego sensownego nie uczą.
Państwa własnego nie mamy tylko region Brukselski... (w związku z tym i prawa nie mamy swojego)
Ślimak jest rybą a marchewka - owocem...
W słusznie minionym systemie, gdzie pobierałem nauki, inaczej mi to przedstawiano.
Tu nawet murzynów już nie ma...
Jacyś Afroamerykanie sa... (z Marsa?)
II wojnę podobno NAZIŚCI zrobili. Do spółki z Polakami.
Tak nam się tłumaczy...
DLATEGO mamy płacić każdemu kto zarząda.
Amerykanie, nasz sojusznik i opiekun już tego dopilnuje!

Zauważ, że we wszystkim co napisałem (a nie o wszystkim napisałem, co mi się nie podoba) nie ma ani kropli agitacji!

Jutro wybory.
Każdy powinien pójść i zagłosować jak mu sumienie każe. Albo rozum... (jak coś takiego ma).
Jak będzie?
No, będzie tak jak wybierzemy., chyba ze ktoś "cud nad urną" odprawi.
Oby - nie!
Ja na głosowanie idę!

Adam M.

----------


## mitch

@adam_mk Jezu, chłopie, wyluzuj. To tylko program "Mój prąd". Najważniejsze, żebyś zapamiętał, że 5000 zł w ramach tego programu dostajesz w całości. I nie wprowadzał innych w błąd. Masz doświadczenie w różnych sprawach, tego Ci nie ujmuję. Ale w tym wątku masz mało do powiedzenia na temat i - niczego Ci nie ujmując - jesteś marnym autorytetem w tej akurat materii. Fakt, masz rację, ze budżet z gumy nie jest, a dokładna kwota to 1 mld zł i zostało jeszcze 991 milionów. Te 8 mln, ktore już wypłacono oznacza, że ponad 1700 osób już dostało kasę i liczba ta rośnie z każdym dniem (roboczym). Moim zdaniem dyskusje na temat czy komuś podoba się polityka fiskalna państwa oraz sposób redystrybucji dochodów państwa ma się naprawdę nijak do tytułu wątku. Takie gadanie starych pierników przy ognisku, z którego zupełnie nic nie wynika. Niby nieszkodliwe, ale dlaczego akurat w tym wątku? Po co mieszać w to politykę? Tak jak pisałem wcześniej, pisanie na forum nie zmieni polityki państwa.

@marcinbbb Do Ciebie mam prośbę - nie rozpowszechniaj nieprawdziwych informacji. Pieniądze otrzymane w ramach programu Mój prąd nie są opodatkowane. A to, czy instalator sobie "weźmie" do kieszeni tę dopłatę, zależy od inwestora. Hint: jak ktoś kupuje samochód czy materiały budowlane po cenach katalogowych, to jest wina sprzedawcy, czy inwestora? Znam uczciwych instalatorów, których ceny nie zmieniły się z powodu tego programu.

----------


## adam_mk

Przyznaję - myliłem się!
Wydawało mi się , że i tu ukrecą swoje lody, ale wybory wazniejsze...
Nadal nie podoba mi się, ze mam ten 1 miliard zł w jakiejś części sfinansować.
Cieszę się radością tych 1700 osób co tę kasę, co ze mnie ( i z Was) zedrą - juz dostali.
Ale patrzę jakby się tu wymigać ze sfinansowania tego...
To zle?
Piszesz "Po co mieszać w to politykę?"
A po co polityka miesza w to MOJĄ KASĘ?!!!
Wydaje Ci się, że rząd (taki dobry bo daje) MA jakąś swoją kasę?
Ma tylko to co z nas wydoi!!!!
Usiądz i zastanów się kto znas ma rację.

Adam M.

----------


## vvvv

> Przyznaję - myliłem się!
> Wydawało mi się , że i tu ukrecą swoje lody, ale wybory wazniejsze...
> Nadal nie podoba mi się, ze mam ten 1 miliard zł w jakiejś części sfinansować.
> Cieszę się radością tych 1700 osób co tę kasę, co ze mnie ( i z Was) zedrą - juz dostali.
> Ale patrzę jakby się tu wymigać ze sfinansowania tego...
> To zle?
> Piszesz "Po co mieszać w to politykę?"
> A po co polityka miesza w to MOJĄ KASĘ?!!!
> Wydaje Ci się, że rząd (taki dobry bo daje) MA jakąś swoją kasę?
> ...


Możesz skorzystać. Nikt Ci nie broni. Też dostaniesz.

----------


## adam_mk

Słabo czytasz...
Planuję OFF-GRID.
Nie dostanę.

Adam M.

----------


## marcinbbb

Jak to dobrze że te 5000 dają i nie będą w żaden sposób opodatkowane -kraj mlekiem i miodem płynący. A w PIT to nie trzeba wpisać co państwo dało że 5k się dostało? Cuda Panie cuda ogłaszają!!! Nic tylko brać jak kredyty we frankach - wzięli kazali im, pistolet do głowy przykładali i mówili bierz jak nie kula w łeb!
A dziś ile to oni by chcieli, jakie oni mają problemy... psychiczne od dawien dawna mają.

----------


## fotohobby

> Jak to dobrze że te 5000 dają i nie będą w żaden sposób opodatkowane -kraj mlekiem i miodem płynący. A w PIT to nie trzeba wpisać co państwo dało że 5k się dostało?


Nie trzeba. W PIT wpisujesz wydaną na PV kwotę (pomniejszona o 5 tys dotacji), zeby dostać zwrot wg swojej stawki podatkowej.

Pozwala to obnizyc koszt instalacji z 4550zł/kWp do 2730zł/kWp (to akurat mój przypadek)

----------


## mitch

> Jak to dobrze że te 5000 dają i nie będą w żaden sposób opodatkowane -kraj mlekiem i miodem płynący. A w PIT to nie trzeba wpisać co państwo dało że 5k się dostało? Cuda Panie cuda ogłaszają!!!


Tak jak już wcześniej ja Ci pisałem i tak jak @fotohobby napisał - *NIE!* Nikt nic potrącać z tych 5 kpln nie będzie. Jeśli jest inaczej, podaj proszę źródło, na którym opierasz swoje rewelacje, bo w tej chwili dalej tylko brniesz i wprowadzasz w błąd. W ten sposób tworzysz miejskie legendy, zastanawiam się po co?

@adam_mk Akurat mnie nie musisz uczyć, skąd państwa (wszystkie, nie tylko Polska) mają pieniądze. Ale... to nie jest miejsce ani czas po temu, żeby wchodzić w bezsensowne dyskusje o polityce. Chcesz coś zmienić? Idź na Wiejską, obojętnie czy w charakterze posła czy obywatela, spotkaj się z posłem czy senatorem, załóż własną partię, stań się medialny - wszystko to będzie miało większy wpływ niż gadanie o tym tutaj.

 Zawiązałeś umowę społeczną, to masz obowiązki, czy się to Ci podoba, czy nie. Jeśli się wypisujesz z tej umowy, to nie ma problemu, możesz nawet zniknąć z systemu. Nikt Ci tego (jeszcze  :smile:  ) nie zabrania. Ale to też nie jest miejsce na ten temat. Odpuścmy temat polityki w tym wątku i tyle.

----------


## jajmar

> Jak to dobrze że te 5000 dają i nie będą w żaden sposób opodatkowane -kraj mlekiem i miodem płynący. A w PIT to nie trzeba wpisać co państwo dało że 5k się dostało? Cuda Panie cuda ogłaszają!!! Nic tylko brać jak kredyty we frankach - wzięli kazali im, pistolet do głowy przykładali i mówili bierz jak nie kula w łeb!
> A dziś ile to oni by chcieli, jakie oni mają problemy... psychiczne od dawien dawna mają.


Zdaje mi się że nie masz zielonego pojęcia ani o obecnych przepisach ani o historycznych już w tej chwili kredytach frankowych.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Zdaje mi się że nie masz zielonego pojęcia ani o obecnych przepisach ani o historycznych już w tej chwili kredytach frankowych.


Nie miałem, nie mam i kredytów mieć nie będę. Chałupę rozbudowuję za swoje

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Ja otrzymałem dotację całe okrągłe 5000zl i nie trzeba od tego nic odejmować


Super!
Dla wyjasnienia dodam, że instalacji PV nie można wspierać innymi środkami publicznymi, wyjątek stanowi możliwość skorzystania z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej.  (przysługuje wyłącznie w podatku dochodowym od osób fizycznych)

----------


## mojave

wczoraj wysłałam wniosek, zakładając, że wzystko będzie ok i zostnie rozpatrzony pozytywnie, ile czasu czeka sie na wypłatę dotacji?

----------


## Wujor

> wczoraj wysłałam wniosek, zakładając, że wzystko będzie ok i zostnie rozpatrzony pozytywnie, ile czasu czeka sie na wypłatę dotacji?


Oprócz samego wniosku, jakie dokumenty dołączyłeś?

----------


## axel83

> wczoraj wysłałam wniosek, zakładając, że wzystko będzie ok i zostnie rozpatrzony pozytywnie, ile czasu czeka sie na wypłatę dotacji?


Od wysłania dokumentów do pieniędzy na koncie czekałem ok. tygodnia więc expresowo.

----------


## gawel

To fajnie ale zanim dobrniesz do tego wniosku to dopiero jest gehenna  :jaw drop:

----------


## Wujor

> Od wysłania dokumentów do pieniędzy na koncie czekałem ok. tygodnia więc expresowo.


Jakie dokumenty oprócz wniosku wysłałeś?

----------


## jajmar

> Jakie dokumenty oprócz wniosku wysłałeś?


Ja piernicze, ile razy można o to samo pytać?  Na stronie http://nfosigw.gov.pl/moj-prad/  masz aktualne potrzebne dokumenty. To się już chyba drugi raz zmieniło więc co Ci da że ktoś poda co wysłał? Kilka dni temu doszły np dodatkowe dokumenty jeżeli ktoś sam wykonuje instalację.

----------


## jajmar

Od dziś można on-line składać wnioski o "Mój prąd " 

http://nfosigw.gov.pl/o-nfosigw/aktu...-moj-prad.html

----------


## mojave

jakby nie mozna było wprowadzić takiej formy od początku :sad:

----------


## Wujor

Tymczasem 2 tygodnie juz czekam na wizytę z Tauron'a i zmianę licznika. No ileż można czekać???

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> jakby nie mozna było wprowadzić takiej formy od początku


Lepiej późno niż wcale! Choć w sumie nie tak późno bo minęły dopiero niecałe 2 miesiące od uruchomienia programu. A ewnioski trwają dopiero dzień, a wpadło ich już 56. Ciekawe czy program jeszcze przyspieszy

----------


## jajmar

> jakby nie mozna było wprowadzić takiej formy od początku


Program ogłosili na 5 lat lub do wyczerpania środków, na chwile obecną wydali coś koło 12 mln więc to raczej początek.

----------


## jajmar

> Tymczasem 2 tygodnie juz czekam na wizytę z Tauron'a i zmianę licznika. No ileż można czekać???


Potem będziesz czekał na potwierdzenie przyłączenie do OSD, ja w PGE czekałem 8 dni na ten kwitek, na licznik kolo 3 tygodni.

----------


## jacekw80

Witam, zrobiłem rozeznanie w kilku firmach (woj. śląskie) i ceny oscylowały w okolicach od 5500 zł za kW na materiałach firm CSUN, MAYSUN i SOFAR do 6000 zł za kW za panele firmy LONGI i falownik HUAWEI.
Jak to się ma do ofert które były przedstawiane na tym forum jeszcze kilka miesięcy temu, gdzie ceny były w okolicach 4000 zł za kW lub nawet mniej?
Jakie elementy składowe zestawu podrożały? Panele przecież mają coraz większą moc i potrzeba ich mniej dla określonych zestawów, czyżby to przez program "Mój prąd"?
Co jeszcze ciekawe to firmy nie chcą montować zestawów 2-2.5kW tylko co najmniej 3kW 

Jeżeli ktoś posiada wyceny zestawów w okolicach 4000 zł za kW to poproszę.

----------


## mitch

> jakby nie mozna było wprowadzić takiej formy od początku


No już weź nie marudź. W ciągu ostatnich lat zmieniło się wiele na plus. Naprawdę sporo spraw można obecnie załatwić on-line, co było nie do pomyślenia jeszcze 5 lat temu. A na samą myśl o tym, żeby o jakiekolwiek dofiansowanie czy w ogóle pieniądze można było on-line wystąpić, to wszyscy urzędnicy śmiali się do rozpuku. I tak jak już przedpiścy wspomnieli, program tak naprawdę dopiero ruszył, nie ma co narzekać. Narzekać powinniśmy jedynie na ludzi składających wnioski, które później są odrzucane z powodu braku spełnienia wymagań programu  :bash:

----------


## mitch

> Witam, zrobiłem rozeznanie w kilku firmach (woj. śląskie) i ceny oscylowały w okolicach od 5500 zł za kW na materiałach firm CSUN, MAYSUN i SOFAR do 6000 zł za kW za panele firmy LONGI i falownik HUAWEI.
> Jak to się ma do ofert które były przedstawiane na tym forum jeszcze kilka miesięcy temu, gdzie ceny były w okolicach 4000 zł za kW lub nawet mniej?
> Jakie elementy składowe zestawu podrożały? Panele przecież mają coraz większą moc i potrzeba ich mniej dla określonych zestawów, czyżby to przez program "Mój prąd"?
> Co jeszcze ciekawe to firmy nie chcą montować zestawów 2-2.5kW tylko co najmniej 3kW 
> Jeżeli ktoś posiada wyceny zestawów w okolicach 4000 zł za kW to poproszę.


Takie oferty nadal są, tylko raczej nie dla instalacji o mocy 2-2.5 kW. W takich instalacjach falownik znacząco podnosi cenę za 1 kW. A nie chcą montować takich instalacji, bo im się to nie kalkuluje, więc cena idzie w górę, etc. Przy takiej instalacji trzeba się zastanowić, czy to ma w ogóle sens, a jeśli tak, to można samemu wykonać instalację. Wtedy cena będzie pewnie duuuużo niższa niż 4 kpln/1 kWp.

----------


## jajmar

W 13 dniu od wysłania pocztą papierów kasa na koncie. Najszybszy etap

----------


## jacekw80

Dzięki mitch za odpowiedź. Trzeba w takim razie samemu wykonać taką instalację. Ciekawe jak jest później z papierami w Tauronie, pewnie trzeba kogoś znaleźć żeby kwity podpisał. 
Dobór i zakup elementów to raczej nie problem, montaż paneli również. Optymalizacją bym się nie przejmował i tak mam połacie wschód-zachód. Bardziej mnie martwi okablowanie i zabezpieczenia.
Szkoda, że w necie mało jest informacji dotyczących "fotowaltaiki DIY".

----------


## mitch

> Dzięki mitch za odpowiedź. Trzeba w takim razie samemu wykonać taką instalację. Ciekawe jak jest później z papierami w Tauronie, pewnie trzeba kogoś znaleźć żeby kwity podpisał. 
> Dobór i zakup elementów to raczej nie problem, montaż paneli również. Optymalizacją bym się nie przejmował i tak mam połacie wschód-zachód. Bardziej mnie martwi okablowanie i zabezpieczenia.
> Szkoda, że w necie mało jest informacji dotyczących "fotowaltaiki DIY".


W wątku obok kolega @bobrow opisuje jak właśnie uruchomił swoją instalację, którą wykonał sam od A do Z, włącznie z wiatą na której są panele. Jak przejrzysz wątek wstecz, to naprawdę pisał o każdej najmniejszej kwestii.
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...C4%99-o-opinie
Więc materiały do czytania są  :smile: 
Jeśli chodzi o papiery, wymagany jest podpis osoby z uprawnieniami. Szczegółów musisz poszukać, niektóre ZE wymagają żeby elektryk miał firmę, nie wiem jak w Tauronie.

----------


## bobrow

Witam,
gratuluję koledze kasy z dotacji- jak tylko mi zaktualizują w eboku dane , składam papiery.

Odnośnie mojego Tauronu- poszło jak z ręki...
Złożyłem tylko wniosek w biurze obsługi i w nie całe trzy tyg miałem już zamontowany dwukierunkowy licznik-a po tygodniu przyszedł aneks do umowy.
Żadnych odbiorów i podpisów.
Odnośnie instalatora , wpisałem mojego kolegę z uprawnieniami SEP.
Pzdr

----------


## miecio 301

> Witam,
> gratuluję koledze kasy z dotacji- jak tylko mi zaktualizują w eboku dane , składam papiery.
> 
> Pzdr


Złóż już wniosek o poświadczenie montażu licznika, możesz  telef.

----------


## bobrow

> Złóż już wniosek o poświadczenie montażu licznika, możesz  telef.


Racja-tak zrobię.
Dzięki

----------


## gawel

> Witam,
> gratuluję koledze kasy z dotacji- jak tylko mi zaktualizują w eboku dane , składam papiery.
> 
> Odnośnie mojego Tauronu- poszło jak z ręki...
> Złożyłem tylko wniosek w biurze obsługi i w nie całe trzy tyg miałem już zamontowany dwukierunkowy licznik-a po tygodniu przyszedł aneks do umowy.
> Żadnych odbiorów i podpisów.
> Odnośnie instalatora , wpisałem mojego kolegę z uprawnieniami SEP.
> Pzdr


U mnie odwrotnie najpierw zaświadczenie o możliwościach tech przyłączenia mojej instalacji do sieci od OSD potem aneks do umowy lub nowa i to juz mam teraz czekam na licznik. Potem z protokołem ze z miany licznika i wnioskiem o dofinansowanie jadę do RE po potwierdzenie przyłączenia. składam wniosek w NFOŚ I czekanie na wypłatę środków.  Jeszcze jedna uwaga prosumenci nie mogą mieć EBOK tak ze nie masz na co czekać.

----------


## bobrow

> Jeszcze jedna uwaga prosumenci nie mogą mieć EBOK tak ze nie masz na co czekać.


O kurczaki- a konsultant mi powiedział ,żebym czekał.Mają dołożyć drugie konto...

----------


## miecio 301

W tauronie jak najbardziej będziesz miał ebok tak do miesiąca

----------


## gawel

> W tauronie jak najbardziej będziesz miał ebok tak do miesiąca


Ja mam konto EBOK od 15 lat w PGE, ale wczoraj ponformowano mnie że będzie niaktywne i tyle

----------


## gawel

> O kurczaki- a konsultant mi powiedział ,żebym czekał.Mają dołożyć drugie konto...


spokojnie ty masz chyba Tauron może jest tam normalnie

----------


## miecio 301

> Ja mam konto EBOK od 15 lat w PGE, ale wczoraj ponformowano mnie że będzie niaktywne i tyle


Dziwne podejście, co im przeszkadza prosument,może osoba informująca nie zrozumiała o co chodzi

----------


## gawel

> Dziwne podejście, co im przeszkadza prosument,może osoba informująca nie zrozumiała o co chodzi


Na pewno nie pokazała mi stosowny dokument. To jest kwestia systemu może kiedyś to naprawią. Rozmawiałem z moim wykonawcą zakładającym PV w wielu rejonach i mówi że procedury sa najprzeróżniejsze.

----------


## cuuube

Ebok'a dla prosumentów ma tylko Tauron . Tylko PGE robi bilansowanie miedzyfazowe wektorowe(prawidłowe) . Enea niby rozlicza poprawnie prosumentów z 2T . Energa to prywatny folwark PiSu (w dwa lata 7 prezesów ) tu kolejni     https://trojmiasto.wyborcza.pl/trojm...l-decyzji.html


 Te zakłady to państwa w państwie .

----------


## jajmar

> Dziwne podejście, co im przeszkadza prosument,może osoba informująca nie zrozumiała o co chodzi


Co im przeszkadza nie wiem, ale PGE nie ma BOK w necie dla prosumenta, też sie od tego odbiłem.

----------


## pierwek

> Tymczasem 2 tygodnie juz czekam na wizytę z Tauron'a i zmianę licznika. No ileż można czekać???


Czekałem w Tauronie prawie 2 mce na wymianę licznika na dwukierunkowy. Oni uważają że powinni zmieścić się w 30dniach od zgłoszenia z naciskiem na POWINNI.

Mam pytanie czy ktoś to przerabiał. czy rozbudowa instalacji też kwalifikuje do programu i zwrotu kosztów poniesionych np teraz? Sytuacja jest taka że licznik miałem wyminiony pod koniec maja i gdybym teraz rozbudował instalacje FV i dołożył kolejny falownik oraz panele to mogę ubiegać się o udział w programie w związku z tą rozbudowa?

----------


## cuuube

Na ten program się nie łapiesz , ja również ( tylko nowe liczniki dwukierunkowe ). Może w przyszłym roku coś zmienią , jak siądzie ruch w budowie nowych instalacji . Do ministerstwa idą sygnały , że prosumenci też mają chęć ugryźć coś z tego tortu .

----------


## mitch

> Dziwne podejście, co im przeszkadza prosument,może osoba informująca nie zrozumiała o co chodzi


Powiedz to Enerdze. W Enerdze żaden prosument nie ma dostępu do EBOK. Faktury są wyłącznie w formie papierowej. Ci, co załapali się na liczniki ze zdalnym odczytem, przynajmniej mają dostęp do zużycia on-line, ale te liczniki skończyły im się daaaaawno temu. Głęboki PRL  :bash: 



> Na ten program się nie łapiesz , ja również (  tylko nowe liczniki dwukierunkowe ). Może w przyszłym roku coś zmienią ,  jak siądzie ruch w budowie nowych instalacji .


Wierzysz w to? Jak na razie nie zanosi się na zmniejszenie inwestycji. A jak nie daj boże taryfy dla konsumentów w przyszłym roku pójdą w górę, to będzie kolejna fala. Ja już tracę nadzieję  :wink:

----------


## cuuube

Jakieś sugestie przyjmują w ME , niedawno umożliwili udział w programie tym którzy sami sobie montują i mają uprawnienia oraz wprowadzili mozl6 składania wniosku online (  :big lol:  )

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Jakieś sugestie przyjmują w ME , niedawno umożliwili udział w programie tym którzy sami sobie montują i mają uprawnienia oraz wprowadzili mozl6 składania wniosku online (  )


To prawda, jeszcze tylko zwolnienie z podatku  w Moim Prądzie czeka na podpis prezydenta!  No i oczywiście ujednolicenie stawki VAT do 8 % na PV, ale ponoć już tylko niecałe 4 tygodnie do tych rewelacji

----------


## bobrow

> To prawda, jeszcze tylko zwolnienie z podatku  w Moim Prądzie czeka na podpis prezydenta!  No i oczywiście ujednolicenie stawki VAT do 8 % na PV, ale ponoć już tylko niecałe 4 tygodnie do tych rewelacji


Jakie zwolnienie z podatku ?
Dotacja przecież nie jest opodatkowana...

----------


## cuuube

https://www.gramwzielone.pl/energia-...stwo-wyjasnilo

----------


## cuuube

> Jakie zwolnienie z podatku ?
> Dotacja przecież nie jest opodatkowana...


O tym decydują jak im się podoba 

https://portal.zaraszow.pl/vat-od-dotacji-solary-kotly/


http://gramwzielone.pl/gminy-maja-pr...tacjach-na-oze

----------


## jajmar

> Mam pytanie czy ktoś to przerabiał. czy rozbudowa instalacji też kwalifikuje do programu i zwrotu kosztów poniesionych np teraz? Sytuacja jest taka że licznik miałem wyminiony pod koniec maja i gdybym teraz rozbudował instalacje FV i dołożył kolejny falownik oraz panele to mogę ubiegać się o udział w programie w związku z tą rozbudowa?


W programie mój prąd jest zapis że rozbudowy instalacji nie dotują. Dla nich najbardziej istotny jest czas wymiany licznika.

----------


## mojave

ja na tauron nie narzekam, licznik przyszli wymienić w ciągu 8 dni, po kolejnych 7 przyszło oświadczenie osd, wniosek złozyłam w zeszłą srodę, wczoraj dostałam maila o przyznanej dotacji, pewnie pieniądze wpłyną w przyszłym tygodniu.

----------


## Wujor

> ja na tauron nie narzekam, licznik przyszli wymienić w ciągu 8 dni, po kolejnych 7 przyszło oświadczenie osd, wniosek złozyłam w zeszłą srodę, wczoraj dostałam maila o przyznanej dotacji, pewnie pieniądze wpłyną w przyszłym tygodniu.


Jaki region?  W Krakowie czekam juz ponad 17 dni od zlozenia w Tauronie wniosku, ani widu ani slychu....

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Jakie zwolnienie z podatku ?
> Dotacja przecież nie jest opodatkowana...


Mój błąd, roztargnienie! Oczywiście, jest już zwolniona. Na podpis prezydenta czeka ujednolicenie do 8% Vat na PV bez względu na lokalizację.

----------


## mojave

Bielsko-Biała

----------


## Akrimka

CZy to prawda ze wnioski są przyjmowane tylko do 20 grudnia  ze trzeba się spieszyć ? 
Mam w planach założenie i firma instalacyjna po moim kontakcie bardzo  mocno naciska ze trzeba to robić już bo każdy tydz ma znaczenie.

----------


## jajmar

> CZy to prawda ze wnioski są przyjmowane tylko do 20 grudnia  ze trzeba się spieszyć ? 
> Mam w planach założenie i firma instalacyjna po moim kontakcie bardzo  mocno naciska ze trzeba to robić już bo każdy tydz ma znaczenie.


Ten nabór trwa do 20 grudnia, podobno w nowym roku ma być ogłoszony nowy. 
Nie wiem czy jak teraz zaczynasz masz szanse się do 20 grudnia załapać. Bo do 20 musisz mieć wymieniony licznik i potwierdzenie podloączenia do OZE - na to wszystko sie długo czeka , ale to zależy od ZE i regionu.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> CZy to prawda ze wnioski są przyjmowane tylko do 20 grudnia  ze trzeba się spieszyć ? 
> Mam w planach założenie i firma instalacyjna po moim kontakcie bardzo  mocno naciska ze trzeba to robić już bo każdy tydz ma znaczenie.


Z tego co mówił prezes NFOŚiGW na jednej z konferencji, nabór ma być w trybie ciągłym, a nawet jeśli nie to pewnie zostanie uruchomiony kolejny nabór zaraz po nowym roku. Akurat 20 grudnia to piątek i praktycznie zaraz przed świętami, więc może poczekają z nowym do nowego roku. Ale na pewno będzie

----------


## mitch

> CZy to prawda ze wnioski są przyjmowane tylko do 20 grudnia  ze trzeba się spieszyć ? 
> Mam w planach założenie i firma instalacyjna po moim kontakcie bardzo  mocno naciska ze trzeba to robić już bo każdy tydz ma znaczenie.


I tak i nie. NFOŚiGW twierdzi, że w 2020 roku zostanie uruchomiony nabór w trybie ciągłym. Oczywiście, jeśli NFOŚiGW wycofa się z tej deklaracji to data 20 grudnia będzie ostateczną. W takim przypadku faktycznie czas zaczyna być problemem, bo w przypadku złej pogody firma nie wejdzie na dach, a bez tego nie wystawi FV. Potem jeszcze kwestia zalożenia licznika - w Enerdze trwa to od tygodnia do miesiąca. Inne ZE z góry dają sobie 30 dni i wtedy może być bardzo blisko terminu. Ale przynajmniej można teraz on-line składać wnioski  :smile:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> I tak i nie. NFOŚiGW twierdzi, że w 2020 roku zostanie uruchomiony nabór w trybie ciągłym. Oczywiście, jeśli NFOŚiGW wycofa się z tej deklaracji to data 20 grudnia będzie ostateczną. W takim przypadku faktycznie czas zaczyna być problemem, bo w przypadku złej pogody firma nie wejdzie na dach, a bez tego nie wystawi FV. Potem jeszcze kwestia zalożenia licznika - w Enerdze trwa to od tygodnia do miesiąca. Inne ZE z góry dają sobie 30 dni i wtedy może być bardzo blisko terminu. Ale przynajmniej można teraz on-line składać wnioski


Hmm z tego co się orientuję, to NFOŚiGW twierdzi że przedstawiony termin jest wymogiem formalnym i jest bo być musi ze względu na sprawy administracyjne, ale w sumie może lepiej chuchać na zimne i złożyć ten wniosek w pierwszym naborze niż później się stresować że naboru nie uruchomią

----------


## jajmar

> Hmm z tego co się orientuję, to NFOŚiGW twierdzi że przedstawiony termin jest wymogiem formalnym i jest bo być musi ze względu na sprawy administracyjne, ale w sumie może lepiej chuchać na zimne i złożyć ten wniosek w pierwszym naborze niż później się stresować że naboru nie uruchomią


Ja bym był ostrożny np aby w końcówce grudnia nie wymieniać licznika. Bo czasem może się okazać ze pierwszy nabór się skończył drugi nie zaczął i ktoś zostanie bez dotacji. To trochę jak ogłosili że koszty kwalifikowane od 23 lipca ale licznik po 30 sierpnia.

----------


## gawel

Dokładnie tak powiedziano w NFOŚiGW

----------


## fistach85

spokojnie spokojnie  :smile:  
na dzien 28 pazdziernika zuzylismy 18,5 mil PLN. 
Budzet preznaczony na program "Moj Prad" to 1 mld PLN. 

takze jeszcze dalekoooooo wyczerpania zapasow  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

> spokojnie spokojnie  
> na dzien 28 pazdziernika zuzylismy 18,5 mil PLN. 
> Budzet preznaczony na program "Moj Prad" to 1 mld PLN. 
> 
> takze jeszcze dalekoooooo wyczerpania zapasow


Pamiętaj że już jest po wyborach.

----------


## fotohobby

Będaąw przypadku idiotycznych i szkodliwych ustaw. 
Ta co takich nie należy, zważywszy, że cały czas musimy zwiększać udział OZE w produkcji energii

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Ja bym się nie obawiał, że w razie zmian podczas wyborów dotacje znikną. Fotohobby ma rację, musimy zwiększać udziały i realizować cele. Prędzej w takim wypadku spodziewałbym się jakichś zmian niż likwidacji

----------


## Akrimka

I tak narazie czekam na konkretną ofertę. Firmy które sprzedaja kredyt na fotovltaikę mnie nie intersują. 

Pewnie i tak poczekam do nowego roku.

----------


## bestb

Czy ktoś składał wniosek przez profil zaufany? Składałem 24.10 ale zero odzewu nie wiem czy wszystko jest ok czy nie.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Mój błąd, roztargnienie! Oczywiście, jest już zwolniona. Na podpis prezydenta czeka ujednolicenie do 8% Vat na PV bez względu na lokalizację.


A jednak  :big grin:  W ustawie antykopciuchowej zawarte jest zwolnienie z podatku w Moim Prądzie, Prezydent wczoraj podpisał, więc jeszcze nie obowiązuje. Coś czułem, że to jeszcze nie weszło tak do końca w życie  :wink:

----------


## bobrow

Witam , 
wcześniej znalazłem pełno informacji o zwolnieniu z PITu dotacji Mój Prąd (gminnych też ), poniżej najprostszy przykład z 13.09.2019 :


I jeszcze taki cytat :

"Zwolnienie z opodatkowania dotacji Mój Prąd
W miniony piątek (6.09) Ministerstwo Finansów dla portalu WysokieNapiecie.pl ostatecznie potwierdziło zwolnienie z opodatkowania beneficjentów programu “Mój Prąd”. Odwołując się do przytoczonego wyżej przepisu, MF odpowiada:

“Jest to jedna z preferencji podatkowych, wprowadzonych od 1 stycznia 2019 r., której celem jest zachęcenie podatników do zaangażowania się w walkę ze smogiem. Zwolnienie obejmuje świadczenia przekazane na realizację ww. programów w budynku mieszkalnym jednorodzinnym już istniejącym oraz nowo budowanym. Ustawa PIT definiując budynek mieszkalny jednorodzinny odsyła do postanowień art. 3 pkt 2a ustawy – Prawo budowlane. Zwolnienie to obejmuje dotacje wypłacane przez Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej w ramach programu „Mój Prąd” na instalację paneli fotowoltaicznych, które mają służyć budynkom mieszkalnym jednorodzinnym”.

Może teraz po prostu rządzący podparli swoje wcześniejsze informacje/decyzje odpowiednim zapisem w ustawie ?
Pzdr

----------


## q-bis

W dzisiejszej GW taki tekst:
http://wyborcza.pl/7,155287,25370143...C-B.1-L.2.duzy
Bardzo ładnie sobie Niemcy poradzili - mamy kilkanaście lat opóźnienia ...
I taki wniosek - to się będzie rozwijać i tanieć, zapewne w przyszłości i u nas będą coraz bardziej korzystne propozycje jak np. dopłaty do aku.
I nie będzie ważne kto akurat rządzi ...

----------


## anatema

> Czy ktoś składał wniosek przez profil zaufany? Składałem 24.10 ale zero odzewu nie wiem czy wszystko jest ok czy nie.


Napisz jak już będzie jakiś odzew. Na dniach mam dostać certyfikat odbioru instalacji (bo licznik mi wymienili w poniedziałek) i będę miał komplet papierów. O dziwo, nigdzie w regulaminie"Mój prąd" nie znalazłem żeby konieczny był aneks do umowy kompleksowej tylko faktura, dowód wpłaty lub oświadczenie oraz zaświadczenie potwierdzające przyłączenie.
Ponadto, czytałem, nie pamiętam czy w regulaminie czy gdzieś indziej, że warunkiem otrzymania dotacji jest to żeby komponenty (panele, falownik) nie były starsze (data produkcji) niż 2 lata. Hmm, ale w zgłoszeniu nie ma wymaganych żadnych certyfikatów urządzeń z potwierdzeniem daty produkcji etc., a z faktury to nie wynika....

----------


## vvvv

> Ponadto, czytałem, nie pamiętam czy w regulaminie czy gdzieś indziej, że warunkiem otrzymania dotacji jest to żeby komponenty (panele, falownik) nie były starsze (data produkcji) niż 2 lata. Hmm, ale w zgłoszeniu nie ma wymaganych żadnych certyfikatów urządzeń z potwierdzeniem daty produkcji etc., a z faktury to nie wynika....


W oświadczeniach z tego co pamiętam to gdzieś jest.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Witam , 
> wcześniej znalazłem pełno informacji o zwolnieniu z PITu dotacji Mój Prąd (gminnych też ), poniżej najprostszy przykład z 13.09.2019 :
> Załącznik 436713
> 
> I jeszcze taki cytat :
> 
> "Zwolnienie z opodatkowania dotacji Mój Prąd
> W miniony piątek (6.09) Ministerstwo Finansów dla portalu WysokieNapiecie.pl ostatecznie potwierdziło zwolnienie z opodatkowania beneficjentów programu “Mój Prąd”. Odwołując się do przytoczonego wyżej przepisu, MF odpowiada:
> 
> ...


No tak, podparli, ale to znaczy że jeszcze to do tej pory nie obowiązywało, gdyby Duda nie podpisał, to przepis by nie obowiązywał

Cytat z wczorajszej informacji MPiT:

"Nowelizacja wprowadzi też zmiany, które mają na celu ograniczanie emisji zanieczyszczeń i promowania energetyki z OZE.

Pierwsza z nich - w ustawie o podatku dochodowym od osób fizycznych - rozszerza zwolnienie z PIT dla dotacji ze środków Narodowego Funduszu Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej lub wojewódzkich funduszy ochrony środowiska i gospodarki wodnej. Dotąd zwolnione z PIT było tylko dofinansowanie w programie „Czyste Powietrze”. Teraz będzie obejmować także inne programy skierowane do osób fizycznych, w tym program rozwoju fotowoltaiki „Mój Prąd”. Będzie to dodatkowy impuls dla rozwoju inwestycji w przydomowe instalacje fotowoltaiczne"

----------


## bestb

> Napisz jak już będzie jakiś odzew. Na dniach mam dostać certyfikat odbioru instalacji (bo licznik mi wymienili w poniedziałek) i będę miał komplet papierów. O dziwo, nigdzie w regulaminie"Mój prąd" nie znalazłem żeby konieczny był aneks do umowy kompleksowej tylko faktura, dowód wpłaty lub oświadczenie oraz zaświadczenie potwierdzające przyłączenie.
> Ponadto, czytałem, nie pamiętam czy w regulaminie czy gdzieś indziej, że warunkiem otrzymania dotacji jest to żeby komponenty (panele, falownik) nie były starsze (data produkcji) niż 2 lata. Hmm, ale w zgłoszeniu nie ma wymaganych żadnych certyfikatów urządzeń z potwierdzeniem daty produkcji etc., a z faktury to nie wynika....


Na tą chwile cisza,nie mam nic oprócz emaila z automatu że przyjęli wniosek.
Nawet nie wiem gdzie mam zadzwonić.

----------


## q-bis

Chyba brakuje chętnych na ten program... Do mnie - mieszkam pod Szczecinem - trafiło pismo z NFOŚ zapraszające go uczestnictwa w programie z opisem co i jak. Proponują też darmowy audyt zerowy. A wcześniej przyszedł gościu z ulotką z Columbus Energy - firma notowana na giełdzie, chcą za 1KW 6 tys złotych, całość jak dla mnie ok 22-24 tys pln ...

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Chyba brakuje chętnych na ten program... Do mnie - mieszkam pod Szczecinem - trafiło pismo z NFOŚ zapraszające go uczestnictwa w programie z opisem co i jak. Proponują też darmowy audyt zerowy. A wcześniej przyszedł gościu z ulotką z Columbus Energy - firma notowana na giełdzie, chcą za 1KW 6 tys złotych, całość jak dla mnie ok 22-24 tys pln ...


No takie są ceny, faktycznie. W dotacji niby jest zapis że do 50% ale tak naprawdę realnie to jest koło 25%-30%. Czy nie ma chętnych? Wydaje mi się że są. NFOŚ ma nawet licznik  :wink:  aktualizuje go z dnia na dzień i można sobie sprawdzić ile dotacji już wypłacili  :big tongue:

----------


## jajmar

Brakować na razie chętnych chyba nie brakuje, ale ludzie nie wiedzą o tym programie.  Sam jak rozmawiam ze znajomymi to większość nie słyszała o tym. A jak ktoś slyszał to nie do końca wie o co lata itd.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Może się dowiedzą więcej, bo coś już w telewizji nawet widziałem, jakaś reklama była o programie

----------


## jajmar

A teraz do paneli można dokupić auto na prąd, rząd dokłada 30 tyś  do każdego elektryka, oczywiście ładujmy go z paneli  :wink:  

Autko o wartość maks 125 tyś , na osobę fizyczną, można otrzymać 30 tyś dotacji. 

Sam nie wiem co myśleć,  mi się te auta za drogie wyjściowo wydają.

----------


## adam_mk

A panele PV nie?

Chcesz być eko i oszczędny = bierz kredyt i dotację, załóż panele i kup elektryka!
Proste?
A tu cała banda ludzi liczy - opłaci sie czy nie?

Adam M.

----------


## anatema

Czy ktoś się orientuje na ile sprawdzany jest numer umowy kompleksowej z ZE?
Mam już wszystkie papiery, fakturę, zaświadczenie OSD o podpięciu instalacji i mógłbym wypełniać wniosek ale.. Umowę z ZE mam z 2006 r. i nie pamiętam czy w międzyczasie nie było jakiś zmian (teoretycznie mogła być zmiana umowy, nie pamiętam tego). Teraz, w związku z podpięciem FV, konieczny jest aneks do umowy; wysłałem zgłoszenie internetowe do Energa, ale realizacja potrwa pewnie kolejny miesiąc. 
Zastanawiam się czy nie wpisać do wniosku "Mój prąd" tego właśnie numeru umowy z 2006 r. bo wydaje się to formalnością, pytanie tylko czy ktoś te numery umów weryfikuje...

----------


## cuuube

Minister Tchórzewski , mający zatwierdzać osobiście wnioski stracił stanowisko i ministerstwo zostało zlikwidowane . Tak do wiadomości , zainteresowanych .

----------


## bestb

ktoś składał wniosek on-line, po jakim czasie dostaliście decyzje ?

----------


## jajmar

> Minister Tchórzewski , mający zatwierdzać osobiście wnioski stracił stanowisko i ministerstwo zostało zlikwidowane . Tak do wiadomości , zainteresowanych .


Chyba ktoś jednak podpisuje bo licznik wypłat się kręci.

----------


## Wujor

Formalności trochę jednak trwają. Instalacje założyłem 1.10, papiery w Tauronie złożone niezwłocznie, jednak do dzisiaj tj. 13.11 brak tego niezbędnego dokumentu z Tauron'a potwierdzającego montaż licznika. Czekam...

----------


## mathiasso

u mnie (Tauron) licznik o dziwo wymienili dość szybko (ok 2tyg), ale nie mogę się od nich doprosić o ten dokument potwierdzający montaż licznika.

----------


## Maciej Loret

> u mnie (Tauron) licznik o dziwo wymienili dość szybko (ok 2tyg), ale nie mogę się od nich doprosić o ten dokument potwierdzający montaż licznika.


U mnie mają czas do piątku (prawda li to, że mają 30 dni na wymianę?). 
Dwa dni temu dzwonił gościu, że powinien mi podłączyć licznik, ale pada deszcz, więc raczej nie będzie podłączał.
Dziś ja do niego zadzwoniłem, ale też pada deszcz  :wink:

----------


## Maciej Loret

Witam,

dziś nie padało i mam dwukierunkowy licznik, ale...
1. zamontowany tak, że ciężko dostrzec co pokazuje prez okienko.
2. oczywiście jest 65 minut "do przodu", a nie chce  mi się korygować harmonogramu użyci energii elektr. w domu - pytanie: przestawi się sam? A jak tak to kiedy? Można to gdzieś przyspieszyć ?

----------


## cuuube

> ktoś składał wniosek on-line, po jakim czasie dostaliście decyzje ?


w pazdzierniku ludziska piszą ,że 7 maks 14 dni . Są tacy co czekają miesiąc . 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/grup...5869435111535/

pojawiło się też takie info



> Nr 224595990 uzyskałam info ze póki co wszystko jest wstrzymane i jeżeli nie trafiło na listę do 5.11 to póki co nie trafi. Czekamy na nowego ministra. Oni też nie mają póki co wytycznych co dalej. Nie mają określonego czasu na realizację wniosku. Nie wiem czemu ich kpa nie obowiązuje? Ale cóż, trzeba czekać

----------


## cuuube

> Chyba ktoś jednak podpisuje bo licznik wypłat się kręci.


 rzeczywiście , jakiś ruch jest , to ciekawe , skoro ministerstwo nie istnieje . Desygnacja nowego rządu była dziś , stary rząd rozwiązał się dwa dni temu . 
Było zatwierdzonych (w dniu w którym pisałem posta) 4859 , a dziś 5128 .

----------


## Maciej Loret

> Witam,
> 
> 2. oczywiście jest 65 minut "do przodu", a nie chce  mi się korygować harmonogramu użyci energii elektr. w domu - pytanie: przestawi się sam? A jak tak to kiedy? Można to gdzieś przyspieszyć ?


Zabawy ciąg dalszy. 65 minut to pikuś. Chwilowo przez 2 tygodnie będę miał G11 zamiast G12W...   :smile: )))
Enea i długo, długo nic....  :wink: 
Ciekawe w jaki sposób mi to zrekompensują...

EDIT: 2.8.X - tyle energii oddam za 80% ?

----------


## cuuube

Chyba jednak stanęło , liczba złożonych wzrosła o około 300 , a liczba zatwierdzonych i wypłaconych się nie zmieniła.

----------


## gawel

> Chyba jednak stanęło , liczba złożonych wzrosła o około 300 , a liczba zatwierdzonych i wypłaconych się nie zmieniła.


Ostatnio drążyłem temat w Funduszu skąd taka rosnąca liczba wniosków odrzuconych, 
pierwszym powodem jest brak załącznika dot, RODO lub jego niepodpisanie;
brak podpisów w wymaganych miejscach.

----------


## gawel

> u mnie (Tauron) licznik o dziwo wymienili dość szybko (ok 2tyg), ale nie mogę się od nich doprosić o ten dokument potwierdzający montaż licznika.


No co ty przecież protokół musi podpisać strona umowy możesz skserować protokół i pojechać z załącznikiem do wniosku  do RE do podstemplowania.

----------


## kedlaw0

Jeszcze w tym roku mam zamiar zamontować u siebie instalację PV. Będzie to koniec listopada lub początek grudnia. Jak ugryźć temat programu Mój prąd? Złapię się jeszcze na ten rok?

----------


## zuku1786

> Jeszcze w tym roku mam zamiar zamontować u siebie instalację PV. Będzie to koniec listopada lub początek grudnia. Jak ugryźć temat programu Mój prąd? Złapię się jeszcze na ten rok?


Nie masz szans na załapanie się w tej rundzie, gdyż wniosek trzeba złożyć do 20 grudnia.
Od momentu zainstalowania paneli energetyka ma 30 dni na wymianę licznika, potem 14 dni na przysłanie aneksu umowy.
Kumpel założył instalację 2 września i dopiero tydzień temu wysłał papiery po dotację z "Mój Prąd"
Licznik Tauron zamontował po 32 dniach i jednej skardze na opieszałość. Natomiast aneks do umowy zamiast po 14 dniach, przysłali po 34 dniach i 4 skargach.
I nic im nie zrobisz, nic nie przyśpieszysz, nigdzie nie zadzwonisz niż tylko infolinie aby złożyć kolejną skargę, nigdzie nie załatwisz osobiście.
Jak w filmie Bareji - a my nie mamy Pana płaszcza i co nam Pan zrobi.
Ja miałem mieć montaż koniec października i liczyłem, że zdążę, ale nastąpił poślizg w terminach montażu i dopiero w tym tygodniu chyba przyjdą, więc już wiem że nie zdążę
i nerwowo szukam oficjalnych informacji na temat kontynuacji programu "Mój Prąd", jednak na razie wszędzie tylko piszą, że będzie i żadnych konkretów.

----------


## kedlaw0

Tak myślałem. Co teraz robić? Czekać z zakupem i montażem do stycznia? Czy ryzykować i kupować teraz i spróbować wierzyć politykom?

----------


## adam_mk

"...spróbować wierzyć politykom..."

Ryzykowne...
Zwłaszcza gdy dowodzi krzywousty pinokio...
Wiesz, ze ostro brakuje im teraz kasy?

Adam M.

----------


## arczi_krk

Witam, jestem nowy więc pozdrawiam wszystkich. U mnie to wyglądało tak że czekałem miesiąc na wymianę licznika(moja siostra miała wymieniony po 2 tyg) na nic się zdało tłumaczenie na infolini że inni mają krócej, pani twierdziła że mają 30 dni i koniec kropka i napewno nikt krócej nie miał.

Wniosek wysłałem elektronicznie 25.10 przez profil zaufany i nadal czekam bo nic nie wiem i nic nie dostałem. Miałem nadzieję że tu będzie odpowiedź na moje pytania ale widzę że każdy tez czeka na to co ja :smile: .

Zatem zostaje czekać ciekawe tylko jak długo

----------


## oloksyk

Co region to inny obyczaj  :smile:  U mnie wymiana licznika po 2 tyg. Aneks przyszedł 2 dni po wymianie licznika. Pismo o przyłączeniu do sieci po tygodniu. Także u mnie ekspres. Operator Tauron

----------


## jajmar

> Tak myślałem. Co teraz robić? Czekać z zakupem i montażem do stycznia? Czy ryzykować i kupować teraz i spróbować wierzyć politykom?


Ja bym doradzał wstrzymanie się aż oficjalnie ogłoszą  nowy nabór. Jedno co tracisz to odsuwa się w czasie o rok zwrot z ulgi podatkowej, bo w grudniu styczniu malo energii uzyskasz z paneli.

Edit, lub montuj ale nie uruchamiaj z wymianą licznika poczeka na nowy nabór

----------


## arczi_krk

Dziś powjaily się nowe listy na NFOŚiGW pojawilem się na jednej z nich więc pewnie coś ruszyło dla większości osób które składały jak ja przez internet.

----------


## cuuube

Liczba zatwierdzonych stoi w miejscu , wypłaconych przybyło rzeczywiście.

----------


## duke-R

Czy jeśli biorę kredyt na PV to nie jest to przeszkoda do wzięcia dotacji z  "Mojego Prądu" ?

----------


## gawel

> Czy jeśli biorę kredyt na PV to nie jest to przeszkoda do wzięcia dotacji z  "Mojego Prądu" ?


Nie bo załącznikiem nr 2 jest potwierdzenie zapłacenia faktury czyli kopia przelewu

----------


## duke-R

> Nie bo załącznikiem nr 2 jest potwierdzenie zapłacenia faktury czyli kopia przelewu


Dzięki!!

----------


## fotohobby

> Czy jeśli biorę kredyt na PV to nie jest to przeszkoda do wzięcia dotacji z  "Mojego Prądu" ?


Nie.
Chyba, że to kredyt  z programu "Czyste Powietrze"

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> rzeczywiście , jakiś ruch jest , to ciekawe , skoro ministerstwo nie istnieje . Desygnacja nowego rządu była dziś , stary rząd rozwiązał się dwa dni temu . 
> Było zatwierdzonych (w dniu w którym pisałem posta) 4859 , a dziś 5128 .


Faktycznie ciekawe, jak to teraz będzie funkcjonowało, skoro ME nie istnieje a minister energii zatwierdzał i wypłacał wnioski. Chyba nowe ministerstwo klimatu ma przejąć czyste powietrze i mój prąd 




> Tak myślałem. Co teraz robić? Czekać z zakupem i montażem do stycznia? Czy ryzykować i kupować teraz i spróbować wierzyć politykom?


Nabór ma być w trybie ciągłym, czy tam od początku 2020 roku, więc chyba możesz instalować. Jak Ci się uda załapać, to się uda, a jak nie to złożysz w kolejnym naborze.

----------


## bobrow

Witam,
Tauron wreszcie mi przysłał potwierdzenie podłączenia instalacji-składam więc wniosek online.
Mam techniczne pytanko :

czy trzeba wysyłać im faktury razem z proformami ?

Wszystkie płatności miałem na proformy i w tytule moich przelewów są właśnie  nr tych proform.

Pzdr

----------


## bobrow

I jeszcze pytanie pomocnicze -czy to jest wymagane :

 kopia faktury powinna być opatrzona adnotacją „Zgłoszono do Programu priorytetowego Mój Prąd”

Mam wszytko w pdfach i teraz tam bazgrać ,to trochę kulawo...

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> I jeszcze pytanie pomocnicze -czy to jest wymagane :
> 
>  kopia faktury powinna być opatrzona adnotacją „Zgłoszono do Programu priorytetowego Mój Prąd”
> 
> Mam wszytko w pdfach i teraz tam bazgrać ,to trochę kulawo...


W przypadku faktury elektronicznej, wnioskodawca na wydruku musi odręcznie dopisać taką adnotację i przesłać taki wydruk w oryginale.

Także trzeba wydrukować, podpisać, zeskanować i wtedy wysłać

----------


## bobrow

> W przypadku faktury elektronicznej, wnioskodawca na wydruku musi odręcznie dopisać taką adnotację i przesłać taki wydruk w oryginale.
> 
> Także trzeba wydrukować, podpisać, zeskanować i wtedy wysłać


Dzięki-trudno...tak zrobię.
A co z tymi proformami ?

----------


## Wujor

> Witam,
> Tauron wreszcie mi przysłał potwierdzenie podłączenia instalacji-składam więc wniosek online.
> Mam techniczne pytanko :
> 
> czy trzeba wysyłać im faktury razem z proformami ?
> 
> Wszystkie płatności miałem na proformy i w tytule moich przelewów są właśnie  nr tych proform.
> 
> Pzdr


No to gratuluję. Mnie zwodzą (tauron) co chwilę inną wersją, obecna wygląda tak : instalacje z września i pazdziernika,zaświadczenie do 22.11. Instalacje z listopada dokoment z automatu do 2 tygodni oczekiwania.

----------


## gawel

> Dzięki-trudno...tak zrobię.
> A co z tymi proformami ?


A po cholerę ci te proformy? Zgodnie z prawem udokumentowaniem jest faktura vat nie żadna proforma to jest zwykły smieć i nie jest to podstawa do przelewu

"Czym jest faktura pro forma?
Przede wszystkim należy sobie uświadomić, że zgodnie z polskim prawem, faktura pro forma nie jest dokumentem księgowym, nie stanowi podstawy do uiszczenia opłaty, nie jest też dowodem zrealizowanej transakcji. Wysyła się ją jako element oferty, informujący o tym, jak rzeczywista faktura będzie wyglądać, z czego się będzie składać i jakie będą koszty zawartej transakcji. Można ją wysłać jako formę wezwania do zapłaty, formę informacji o kosztach czy też zapowiedź wystawienia faktury właściwej w niedalekiej przyszłości. Co za tym idzie, pro forma nie generuje obowiązku podatkowego i nie może zostać zaksięgowana w ewidencji. Nie może być brana pod uwagę podczas rozliczeń oraz nie stanowi podstawy do roszczeń wobec jej odbiorcy."

----------


## bobrow

Gaweł- jeszcze raz :
na potwierdzeniu zapłaty mam inne nr faktur ...
Czyli dam im fakt vat z danym nr i potwierdzenie przelewu , ale z innym nr faktury (proforma).
Pytanie :czy urzędasy nie będą buczeć , że nie ma powiązania w treści przelewu ?

----------


## gawel

Nie ma pojęcia co zrobić opłaciłeś niewłaściwy dokument będący ofertą a nie dokumentem księgowym trzeba dodzwonić się do funduszu do działu dotacji i dopytać

----------


## miecio 301

> Dzięki-trudno...tak zrobię.
> A co z tymi proformami ?


Jeżeli przelew był na f. pro-forma czy też na kilka to je też dołącz

----------


## miecio 301

gawel- masz już uruchomiony podgląd na sofarku?, czy  moc jaką generuje PV masz na P1,P2, P3 czy tylko P1

----------


## gawel

yes :big grin:  a co?

----------


## gawel

> gawel- masz już uruchomiony podgląd na sofarku?, czy  moc jaką generuje PV masz na P1,P2, P3 czy tylko P1


 mam rozbicie na fazy moc i ampery i volty

----------


## miecio 301

To wrzuć scren z ekranu

----------


## bobrow

Wszyscy tu płaciliście za faktury vat -nikt Wam nie dawał proform ?
Zeskanuję proformy z opisem i tyle...

----------


## miecio 301

> mam rozbicie na fazy moc i ampery i volty


Mam dwie instalacje, ampery i wolty to też mam dla każdej fazy ale tylko P1  jako całość

----------


## gawel

Kurde wkleiłbym ci screen ale nie wiem jak  :no:

----------


## gawel

Energia naładowana
DC Napięcie Prąd Moc
PV1 216.70V 0.00A 0.0W
PV2 66.50V 0.00A 0.0W

DC/AC

AC Napięcie Prąd Częstotliwość
R 238.40V 1.00A 50.00Hz
S 239.80V 0.90A 50.00Hz
T 238.50V 1.00A 50.00Hz

----------


## gawel

> Wszyscy tu płaciliście za faktury vat -nikt Wam nie dawał proform ?
> Zeskanuję proformy z opisem i tyle...


Poproś o fakturę vat a proforma nie jest dowodem księgowym tylko materiałem reklamowym

----------


## miecio 301

> Poproś o fakturę vat a proforma nie jest dowodem księgowym tylko materiałem reklamowym


Podejrzewam że fakturę vat ma ale jeżeli dow. zapłaty jest na pro-forma to i te f. pro-forma powinien dołączyć

----------


## miecio 301

> Energia naładowana
> DC Napięcie Prąd Moc
> PV1 216.70V 0.00A 0.0W
> PV2 66.50V 0.00A 0.0W
> 
> DC/AC
> 
> AC Napięcie Prąd Częstotliwość
> R 238.40V 1.00A 50.00Hz
> ...


Odczytujesz to z podglądu na solarmanpv czy bezpośrednio z falownika? 
w zał. zrzut z podglądu, gdzie mam tylko P1

----------


## gawel

> Podejrzewam że fakturę vat ma ale jeżeli dow. zapłaty jest na pro-forma to i te f. pro-forma powinien dołączyć


Ma być dowód zakupu wraz z potwierdzeniem zapłaty, to  że ktoś wysłał przelew na ładne oczy to nie jest uzasadnienie. dotacja to jedno ale do ulgi termomodernizacyjnej musi być faktura vat dla urzędu skarbowego do ewentualnego wglądu. 

W tej sytuacji trzeba wziąć od wykonawcy fakturę vat wraz z zaświadczeniem jej opłacenia od wykonawcy i to będzie ok , potwierdzenie przelewu wysłane bezpodstawnie na podstawie materiału reklamowego=faktury proforma nie bezie miało znaczenia.

----------


## gawel

> Odczytujesz to z podglądu na solarmanpv czy bezpośrednio z falownika? 
> w zał. zrzut z podglądu, gdzie mam tylko P1


z solarmana

----------


## miecio 301

> Ma być dowód zakupu wraz z potwierdzeniem zapłaty, to  że ktoś wysłał przelew na ładne oczy to nie jest uzasadnienie. dotacja to jedno ale do ulgi termomodernizacyjnej musi być faktura vat dla urzędu skarbowego do ewentualnego wglądu. 
> 
> W tej sytuacji trzeba wziąć od wykonawcy fakturę vat wraz z zaświadczeniem jej opłacenia od wykonawcy i to będzie ok , potwierdzenie przelewu wysłane bezpodstawnie na podstawie materiału reklamowego=faktury proforma nie bezie miało znaczenia.


Nie do końca tak jest
pro-forma jest traktowana jako zaliczka i jest księgowana
Podobnie miałem przy dotacji na wymianę pieca co, płaciłem zaliczkowo, na koniec dostałem f. i  proformę też musiałem doączyć

----------


## adam_mk

> Gaweł- jeszcze raz :
> na potwierdzeniu zapłaty mam inne nr faktur ...
> Czyli dam im fakt vat z danym nr i potwierdzenie przelewu , ale z innym nr faktury (proforma).
> Pytanie :czy urzędasy nie będą buczeć , że nie ma powiązania w treści przelewu ?


Wpisz ręcznie - przedpłacono w/g proformy nr...
I wyślij OBIE.

Adam M.

----------


## miecio 301

> z solarmana


Masz ten podgląd upubliczniony? to podaj nazwę instalacji

----------


## gawel

> Nie do końca tak jest
> pro-forma jest traktowana jako zaliczka i jest księgowana
> Podobnie miałem przy dotacji na wymianę pieca co, płaciłem zaliczkowo, na koniec dostałem f. i  proformę też musiałem doączyć


Jest traktowana ? Na pewno nie bo brak jest na to podstaw prawnych . Jakby to powiedzieć od wielu lat jestem głównym księgowym i uwierz mi że na pewno nie jest jak piszesz.

----------


## gawel

> Masz ten podgląd upubliczniony? to podaj nazwę instalacji


nie ma upublicznionego ale też nie wiem co chcesz konkretnie sprawdzić?

----------


## gawel

> Wpisz ręcznie - przedpłacono w/g proformy nr...
> I wyślij OBIE.
> 
> Adam M.


To jest niezgodne z regulaminem tego programu , aj bym nie ryzykował i nie wysyłał stworków potworków tylko konkretne dokumenty. A nie dopiski w formie oświadczenia

----------


## gawel

powtórzę:
"Czym jest faktura pro forma?
Przede wszystkim należy sobie uświadomić, że *zgodnie z polskim prawem, faktura pro forma nie jest dokumentem księgowym, nie stanowi podstawy do uiszczenia opłaty, nie jest też dowodem zrealizowanej transakcji.* Wysyła się ją jako element oferty, informujący o tym, jak rzeczywista faktura będzie wyglądać, z czego się będzie składać i jakie będą koszty zawartej transakcji. Można ją wysłać jako formę wezwania do zapłaty, formę informacji o kosztach czy też zapowiedź wystawienia faktury właściwej w niedalekiej przyszłości. Co za tym idzie, pro forma nie generuje obowiązku podatkowego i *nie może zostać zaksięgowana w ewidencji*. Nie może być brana pod uwagę podczas rozliczeń oraz nie stanowi podstawy do roszczeń wobec jej odbiorcy."

----------


## miecio 301

> nie ma upublicznionego ale też nie wiem co chcesz konkretnie sprawdzić?


Ta moc na DC w/g tego co podałeś, u mnie DC to tylko napięcie i prąd, moc jest tylko na AC

cyt.
Energia naładowana
DC Napięcie Prąd Moc
PV1 216.70V 0.00A 0.0W
PV2 66.50V 0.00A 0.0W

----------


## mitch

> Gaweł- jeszcze raz :
> na potwierdzeniu zapłaty mam inne nr faktur ...
> Czyli dam im fakt vat z danym nr i potwierdzenie przelewu , ale z innym nr faktury (proforma).
> Pytanie :czy urzędasy nie będą buczeć , że nie ma powiązania w treści przelewu ?


W teorii mogą się czepiać, taka natura urzędników  :wink:  A w normalnym przypadku załączasz wszystkie dowody wpłat (przelewów) na daną firmę, które to dają sumę faktury. Ja często płacę na podstawie faktury proforma - wbrew temu co pisze gaweł, jest to powszechnie przyjęta czynność - z tym, że zazwyczaj w takich przypadkach w opisie umieszczam np. nr umowy i opis za co płacę. Tutaj raczej nikt problemów nie będzie robił.

----------


## gawel

> Ta moc na DC w/g tego co podałeś, u mnie DC to tylko napięcie i prąd, moc jest tylko na AC
> 
> cyt.
> Energia naładowana
> DC Napięcie Prąd Moc
> PV1 216.70V 0.00A 0.0W
> PV2 66.50V 0.00A 0.0W


Ja mam jeden string pv1 ale  ja mam odczyt teraz a jest ciemno na dc mam 0 a na ac to nie wiem takie napiecie jakie siec podaje teraz chyba. A w czym jest pomiedzy nami roznica?

----------


## gawel

> W teorii mogą się czepiać, taka natura urzędników  A w normalnym przypadku załączasz wszystkie dowody wpłat (przelewów) na daną firmę, które to dają sumę faktury. Ja często płacę na podstawie faktury proforma - wbrew temu co pisze gaweł, jest to powszechnie przyjęta czynność - z tym, że zazwyczaj w takich przypadkach w opisie umieszczam np. nr umowy i opis za co płacę. Tutaj raczej nikt problemów nie będzie robił.


Ja podaję jak jest zgodnie z prawem i zasadami no akurat Fundusz Ochrony Srodowiska to państwowa firma nie sklepik pani Buby i może być problem ilośc wniosków odrzuconych nie spada i sa pewno powody 

Załącznik 437218

----------


## mitch

> Ja podaję jak jest zgodnie z prawem i zasadami no akurat Fundusz Ochrony Srodowiska to państwowa firma nie sklepik pani Buby i może być problem ilośc wniosków odrzuconych nie spada i sa pewno powody 
> 
> Załącznik 437218


A bierzesz pod uwagę, że cały czas piszemy o konsumencie, który przepisy i zasady UoR obowiązujące firmy ma głęboko w poważaniu?
Są powody odrzucanych wniosków ale nie jest nim opis w przelewie "za fakturę proforma". Nie dajmy się zwariować, tak samo niektórzy trzęśli portkami przed odręcznym pisaniem na fakturze dopisku. Serio?

----------


## bobrow

Gaweł -to jeszcze raz :

1.otrzymałem fakturę proforma na dany sprzęt z indywidualnym nr (tej proformy)
2.na podstawie w/w proformy dokonałem wpłaty w treści podając jej nr
3.po zapłacie otrzymałem fakturę Vat od dostawcy z innym nr niż proforma 

Co tu masz nie zgodnego z prawem "księgowym" ?

----------


## mitch

> Gaweł -to jeszcze raz :
> 
> 1.otrzymałem fakturę proforma na dany sprzęt z indywidualnym nr (tej proformy)
> 2.na podstawie w/w proformy dokonałem wpłaty w treści podając jej nr
> 3.po zapłacie otrzymałem fakturę Vat od dostawcy z innym nr niż proforma 
> 
> Co tu masz nie zgodnego z prawem "księgowym" ?


Łomatkoboska. Daj spokój, wszystko jest ok. Załącz dowody wpłat oraz fakturę VAT z dopiskiem. Jak chcesz być świętszy od papieża, to możesz dołączyć również proformy (z jakimś dopiskiem, że na ich podstawie dokonałeś wpłat). Ja osobiście bym napisał w opisie przelewu nr umowy i olałbym to - ważny jest dowód wpłaty i faktura VAT, w programie nie ma nic napisane o tym, co ma być w opisie przelewu.

----------


## miecio 301

> Gaweł -to jeszcze raz :
> 
> 1.otrzymałem fakturę proforma na dany sprzęt z indywidualnym nr (tej proformy)
> 2.na podstawie w/w proformy dokonałem wpłaty w treści podając jej nr
> 3.po zapłacie otrzymałem fakturę Vat od dostawcy z innym nr niż proforma 
> 
> Co tu masz nie zgodnego z prawem "księgowym" ?


Tak samo było u mnie a i też u znajomych, mało która firma będzie zaczynała montaż czy to PV , PC czy pieca CO bez zaliczki, więc wystawia pro-formę i płaci się przeważnie przelewem aby był dokument potwierdzenia wpłaty
na koniec otrzymałem fakturę ale zapłaciłem wcześniej za  f. pro-forma i musiałem ją dostarczyć bo zapłata nie była na ten nr f. końcowej

----------


## gawel

Ja zaliczkę opłaciłem na fakturę cząstkową i pozostałość na na drugą finalną

----------


## gawel

> Łomatkoboska. Daj spokój, wszystko jest ok. Załącz dowody wpłat oraz fakturę VAT z dopiskiem. Jak chcesz być świętszy od papieża, to możesz dołączyć również proformy (z jakimś dopiskiem, że na ich podstawie dokonałeś wpłat). Ja osobiście bym napisał w opisie przelewu nr umowy i olałbym to - ważny jest dowód wpłaty i faktura VAT, w programie nie ma nic napisane o tym, co ma być w opisie przelewu.


To nawet nie musi być potwierdzenie przelewu , może być KP w przypadku gotówki lub oświadczenie wykonawcy o otzrymaniu zapłąty i to proponuję uzyskać i dołączyć do faktury wtedy proformy przelewy nie będą istotne.

----------


## gawel

> Gaweł -to jeszcze raz :
> 
> 1.otrzymałem fakturę proforma na dany sprzęt z indywidualnym nr (tej proformy)
> 2.na podstawie w/w proformy dokonałem wpłaty w treści podając jej nr
> 3.po zapłacie otrzymałem fakturę Vat od dostawcy z innym nr niż proforma 
> 
> Co tu masz nie zgodnego z prawem "księgowym" ?


wszystko

----------


## gawel

Kazdy ma prawo złożyć wniosek jaki chce, Ryzyk Fizyk zobaczymy czy przejdzie?

Nie chodzi o adnotację że fakturę zgłoszono do programu twój prąd tylko o potwierdzenie zapłaty faktury jeżeli ktoś nie ma przelewu lub opłacił inny dokument

----------


## jajmar

> I jeszcze pytanie pomocnicze -czy to jest wymagane :
> 
>  kopia faktury powinna być opatrzona adnotacją „Zgłoszono do Programu priorytetowego Mój Prąd”
> 
> Mam wszytko w pdfach i teraz tam bazgrać ,to trochę kulawo...





> W przypadku faktury elektronicznej, wnioskodawca na wydruku musi odręcznie dopisać taką adnotację i przesłać taki wydruk w oryginale.
> 
> Także trzeba wydrukować, podpisać, zeskanować i wtedy wysłać


Adnotację "Moj prad" na fakturze jaka wysłałem napisała mi osoba która wystawiała FV to było wydrukowane, kolega kupował u innego sprzedawcy też miał taką adnotację na FV. Jesteście pewni że wystarczy napis dlługopisem?

----------


## mitch

> To nawet nie musi być potwierdzenie przelewu , może być KP w przypadku gotówki lub oświadczenie wykonawcy o otzrymaniu zapłąty i to proponuję uzyskać i dołączyć do faktury wtedy proformy przelewy nie będą istotne.


Widzę, że masz już skrzywienie zawodowe. Pytanie, po co chcesz sobie (a właściwie komuś) tak bezsensownie komplikować życie? Czytałeś warunki programu? Jesteś w stanie zacytować konkretny fragment programu, który zmuszałby do uzyskiwania takiego oświadczenia?



> Adnotację "Moj prad" na fakturze jaka wysłałem napisała mi osoba która wystawiała FV to było wydrukowane, kolega kupował u innego sprzedawcy też miał taką adnotację na FV. Jesteście pewni że wystarczy napis dlługopisem?


Tak. Jest to bardzo wyraźnie i jednoznacznie opisane w warunkach programu. Co z Wami jest nie tak?

----------


## gawel

Jest w instrukcji wypełniania wniosku an stronie 8

Nie chodzi o adnotację o zgłoszeniu faktury do programu mój prąd tylko o potwierdzenie przez wystawcę faktury opłacenia faktury w tym przypadku przelew nie jest zgodny z danymi faktury i nie stawi potwierdzenia dokonania takiej czynności.

Ja bym nie zaryzykował bo to żaden problem poprosić o dokument natomiast każdy może zrobić jak chce.

----------


## mitch

> Jest w instrukcji wypełniania wniosku an stronie 8
> 
> Nie chodzi o adnotację o zgłoszeniu faktury do programu mój prąd tylko o potwierdzenie przez wystawcę faktury opłacenia faktury w tym przypadku przelew nie jest zgodny z danymi faktury i nie stawi potwierdzenia dokonania takiej czynności.
> 
> Ja bym nie zaryzykował bo to żaden problem poprosić o dokument natomiast każdy może zrobić jak chce.


O ile dobrze zrozumiałem problem, dane wystawcy i odbiorcy faktury VAT są tożsame z danymi faktury proforma. Pomijając to, wystarczy przeczytać instrukcję, na którą się powołujesz, by zobaczyć, że wymagany jest dowód zapłaty za fakturę lub *instalację*. Tak jak pisałem, masz skrzywienie zawodowe i widać że kontakt z US mocno Ci wypaczył postrzeganie rzeczywistości. Rozumiem to acz nie pochwalam. Jak dla mnie problemy tworzą sobie sami ludzie. Tak samo jak w przypadku wątpliwości dotyczących dopisku długopisem. Ale masz racje, każdy może zrobić jak chce.

----------


## gawel

Po prostu mam doświadczenie,  28 lat w finansach i księgowości coś znaczy.

Faktura proforma w świetle prawa nie stanowi udokumentowania operacji gospodarczej zakupu i już to 2 razy pisałem ja bym tego nie uznał bo nie chciałbym za to odpowiada. Niech zaryzykuje zobaczymy czy się uda

----------


## mitch

> Po prostu mam doświadczenie,  28 lat w finansach i księgowości coś znaczy.
> 
> Faktura proforma w świetle prawa nie stanowi udokumentowania operacji gospodarczej zakupu i już to 2 razy pisałem ja bym tego nie uznał bo nie chciałbym za to odpowiada. Niech zaryzykuje zobaczymy czy się uda


Ale zdajesz sobie sprawę, że nie piszemy o podstawie zaliczenia wydatku w koszty uzyskania przychodu firmy czy odliczenia VAT? To nie Ty ani US ma to uznawać. Piszemy o konsumencie i programie Mój Prąd, w zasadach którego jest zapis o udokumentowaniu zapłaty za fakturę lub instalację i dostarczenie potwierdzenia przelewu w całości wyczerpuje temat.

 Faktura proforma nie ma nic tutaj do rzeczy, niezależnie czy napiszesz to jeszcze trzeci i kolejny raz, bo tu nie chodzi o żadne udokumentowanie operacji gospodarczej zakupu. Program Mój Prąd na razie wyklucza w ogóle możliwość uczestnictwa firmy, więc jaki ma sens mieszanie do tego UoR i US? Wg mnie nie ma żadnego sensu. Twoje doświadczenie w księgowości i finansach ma się nijak do tego zagadnienia. W szkole była taka formułka: "praca nie na temat".

----------


## cuuube

Wy tu sobie pitu , pitu... a strona dziś nie działa . Także , ten , tego...

A ludzie montują i montują te Pv  :big lol:

----------


## gawel

> Ale zdajesz sobie sprawę, że nie piszemy o podstawie zaliczenia wydatku w koszty uzyskania przychodu firmy czy odliczenia VAT? To nie Ty ani US ma to uznawać. Piszemy o konsumencie i programie Mój Prąd, w zasadach którego jest zapis o udokumentowaniu zapłaty za fakturę lub instalację i dostarczenie potwierdzenia przelewu w całości wyczerpuje temat.
> 
>  Faktura proforma nie ma nic tutaj do rzeczy, niezależnie czy napiszesz to jeszcze trzeci i kolejny raz, bo tu nie chodzi o żadne udokumentowanie operacji gospodarczej zakupu. Program Mój Prąd na razie wyklucza w ogóle możliwość uczestnictwa firmy, więc jaki ma sens mieszanie do tego UoR i US? Wg mnie nie ma żadnego sensu. Twoje doświadczenie w księgowości i finansach ma się nijak do tego zagadnienia. W szkole była taka formułka: "praca nie na temat".


Nie znasz się to nie wypowiadaj się, dalsza dyskusja z tobą to strata czasu . wszeteczniejsza tez.

----------


## mitch

> Wy tu sobie pitu , pitu... a strona dziś nie działa . Także , ten , tego...
> 
> A ludzie montują i montują te Pv


Stronka nie działa co najmniej od wczoraj.




> Nie znasz się to nie wypowiadaj się, dalsza dyskusja z tobą to strata czasu . wszeteczniejsza tez.


Jak dotąd, to wychodzi, że kiepskie masz pojęcie o PV oraz o zasadach programu "Mój Prąd", a jednak się wypowiadasz. To może mi również pozwolisz się wypowiedzieć, bo może czegoś nowego się dowiesz? Peace&love  :bye:

----------


## Wujor

Czy jeśli komuś odrzucą wniosek, można go poprawić i jeszcze raz wysłać?  Pytam na wszelki wypadek....

----------


## cuuube

> Stronka nie działa co najmniej od wczoraj.
> 
> 
> Jak dotąd, to wychodzi, że kiepskie masz pojęcie o PV ...... Peace&love


 oj tak ...przy dotacji 85% Pv zwracać mu się miało 20 lat , a przy połowę mniejszej dużo krócej  :big lol:  ciekawe ile osób puścił z torbami w tych finansach przez 28 lat ?

----------


## mitch

> Czy jeśli komuś odrzucą wniosek, można go poprawić i jeszcze raz wysłać?  Pytam na wszelki wypadek....


Tak.

----------


## arro77

Nie ma limitu prób przy składaniu wniosku,zastanawia mnie jednak fakt nadal braku możliwości ściągnięcia wniosku  zgłoszenia do programu mój prąd

----------


## pierwek

Jest jakiś trik żeby załapać się na dotację w przypadku rozbudowy instalacji fv? 
Mam obecnie 2kW jednofazowe i będę to jeszcze w tym roku rozbudowywał o dodatkowe 4kW trójfazowe. Licznik mam już wymieniony w maju tego roku.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie ma triku. I nie ma szans.

----------


## gawel

> Jest jakiś trik żeby załapać się na dotację w przypadku rozbudowy instalacji fv? 
> Mam obecnie 2kW jednofazowe i będę to jeszcze w tym roku rozbudowywał o dodatkowe 4kW trójfazowe. Licznik mam już wymieniony w maju tego roku.


Dowiedz sie dokałdnie bo nie ma tam dyskwalifikacji z tego pwoodu a jezeli nie kozrystałeś z dotacji to czemu nie?

----------


## pierwek

czytałem że odrzucają wniosku gdy jest rozbudowa ale myślałem że może jest jakiś sposób albo nowa interpretacja

----------


## mitch

> Jest jakiś trik żeby załapać się na dotację w przypadku rozbudowy instalacji fv? 
> Mam obecnie 2kW jednofazowe i będę to jeszcze w tym roku rozbudowywał o dodatkowe 4kW trójfazowe. Licznik mam już wymieniony w maju tego roku.


Nie ma takiej możliwości.




> Dowiedz sie dokałdnie bo nie ma tam dyskwalifikacji z tego pwoodu a jezeli nie kozrystałeś z dotacji to czemu nie?


Serio? Czemu wprowadzasz go w błąd? Możesz mieć lata doświadczeń w księgowości, ale masz marną wiedzę o tym programie.

----------


## gawel

> czytałem że odrzucają wniosku gdy jest rozbudowa ale myślałem że może jest jakiś sposób albo nowa interpretacja


Przy rozbudowie tak ale przy budowie drugiej instalacji i jeżeli  nie korzystałeś z dotacji to czemu nie we wniosku nie ma miejsca na oświadczenie że nie korzystałeś dotychczas z dopłat do PV spytaj sie na privie aaa bo wydaje mie się że on miał sytuacje budowy drugiej instalacji , ma 2 falowniki i 2 oddzielne instalacje.

Post 141
https://forum.budujemydom.pl/topic/3...comment-620836

----------


## fotohobby

gaweł, człowieku...

Nie myl programu "Mój Prąd" z innymi formami dofinansowania - na przykład w ramach Subregionu Zachodniego.
W dofinansowaniu z Subregionu finansowano w 100% pierwsze 3kWp, a liczyła się instalacja FALOWNIKA,  więc można było odpalić nową instalację, obok już istniejącej, ewentualnie wymienić falowniki na nowy,  większy.
W programie Mój Prąd trzeba za to okazać zaświadczenie o wymianie licznika w momencie uruchamiania instalacji-jak to przejdziesz, majac licznik wymieniony pol roku temu?
Czytaj te fora że zrozumieniem i nie wprowadzaj użytkowników w błąd..

----------


## mitch

> Dlaczego sam wprowadzasz Forumowiczów w błąd ?


W którym miejscu wprowadziłem go w błąd? Mając wieloletnie doświadczenie, sam najlepiej powinieneś wiedzieć, że powinieneś się opierać na danych źródłowych. W pracy korzystasz z UoR, Ustawy o podatku od towarów i usług, UoPD czy bierzesz wiedzę z internetu? A w którym miejscu wyczytałeś, że program "Mój Prąd" umożliwia dofinansowanie rozbudowy instalacji? Pytam serio, bo to byłaby informacja, za którą ozłociłoby Cię masę ludzi - uwierz mi. Ze mną na czele.

A póki co, przestań wprowadzać ludzi w błąd - *program "Mój Prąd" do tej pory nie umożliwiał i nie umożliwia dofinansowania rozbudowy instalacji.
*
Jest tylko jedna możliwość, żeby mając już instalację otrzymać dofnansowanie, ale wiąże się to z podpisaniem kolejnej umowy z ZE na nowy licznik, a to w 99,9% przypadków nie wchodzi w grę.

----------


## abes99

> Nie myl programu "Mój Prąd" z innymi formami dofinansowania - na przykład w ramach Subregionu Zachodniego.
> W dofinansowaniu z Subregionu finansowano w 100% pierwsze 3kWp, a liczyła się instalacja FALOWNIKA,  więc można było odpalić nową instalację, obok już istniejącej, ewentualnie wymienić falowniki na nowy,  większy.


Wtrącę tylko, bo akurat jestem na etapie robienia instalacji dofinansowanej z tego programu. Niestety, ale ten program od początku nie dopuszczał rozbudowy istniejącej ani nawet wykonanie drugiej mikroinstalacji PV w ramach dofinansowania. Wiem, bo akurat od początku celujemy w 10kWp. W pierwszych wersjach program dopuszczał takie rozwiązanie, iż należało najpierw wykonać instalację 3kWp z dofinansowania, a dopiero po jej odbiorze i rozliczeniu można było wykonać drugą niezależną instalację na więcej kWp. Aktualnie na etapie realizacji dopuścili możliwość wykonania od razu większej instalacji, rozdzielając tylko finalnie fakturowanie na koszty kwalifikowane (w tym może być m.in. falowniki o większej mocy dla całości instalacji) oraz niekwalifikowane (reszta paneli ponad 10szt., ich montaż i konstrukcja). Cytat z regulaminu:
_"Nie dopuszcza się możliwości ubiegania się o typ instalacji, który jest już zainstalowany w budynku mieszkalnym, np. jeżeli mieszkaniec korzysta już_
_z fotowoltaiki, nie może ubiegać się w ramach niniejszego naboru o zakup kolejnej instalacji fotowoltaicznej. Może natomiast ubiegać się o pozostałe typy instalacji OZE dopuszczone w naborze."
_W innym programie, do którego startowaliśmy, był analogiczny zapis...

----------


## fotohobby

Być może, ja czytałem wersje regulaminu w której była jeszcze możliwość dofinansowana rozbudowy .

----------


## abes99

> Być może, ja czytałem wersje regulaminu w której była jeszcze możliwość dofinansowana rozbudowy .


Widocznie brałeś udział w pracach przygotowawczych tego regulaminu, bo w żadnej jego oficjalnej wersji (były 4) nie było takiej opcji jak rozbudowa istniejącej lub montaż kolejnej. Śledziłem program od początku, bo startowaliśmy do niego, od początku planowaliśmy montaż 10kWp i finalnie udało się zakwalifikować...

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Włączę się i potwierdzę- nie ma możliwości rozbudowy instalacji. Na wielu stronach o tym pisali, NFOŚ potwierdził to 25 lipca. Co warto dodać - instalację można rozbudować w przyszłości nawet jeżeli skorzystało się z programu. I tak by the way, wiele wątpliwości można rozwiać korzstając zakładki Pytania i Odpowiedzi na stronie NFOŚiu.

Co do faktur, pozwolę sobie zacytować:
1. Do wniosku należy dołączyć kopie faktury za dostawę i montaż instalacji. Nie przewidziano innego dokumentu
2.Wnioskodawca umieszcza na fakturze adnotację "Zgłoszono do Programu priorytetowego Mój Prąd", jej kopię załącza do Wniosku o dofinansowanie. Jeżeli mamy do czynienia z fakturą elektroniczną to uznajemy sytuacje w której Wnioskodawca na wydruku odręcznie dopiszę adnotację i prześle taki wydruk w oryginale.

----------


## bobrow

Jeszcze odnośnie potwierdzenia płatności za faktury , jest taki zapis na stronie gov :

dowód zapłaty faktury/oświadczenie o dokonanej wpłacie

Czyli mogę zrobić tak w moim przypadku tj przy proformach na potwierdzeniach przelewów (i fakturach vat za sprzęty ) :

1.poproszę dostawców o potwierdzenie zapłaty za fakt vat 
Lub 
2.opiszę sytuację , czyli zrobię oświadczenie o mojej zapłacie

W każdym przypadku powinienem spełnić wymogi programu...

----------


## gawel

> Jeszcze odnośnie potwierdzenia płatności za faktury , jest taki zapis na stronie gov :
> 
> dowód zapłaty faktury/oświadczenie o dokonanej wpłacie
> 
> Czyli mogę zrobić tak w moim przypadku tj przy proformach na potwierdzeniach przelewów (i fakturach vat za sprzęty ) :
> 
> 1.poproszę dostawców o potwierdzenie zapłaty za fakt vat 
> Lub 
> 2.opiszę sytuację , czyli zrobię oświadczenie o mojej zapłacie
> ...


Dokładnie choć zapis jest dość ogólny możesz oświadczyć że zapąlciłeś lub zaświadczyć poprzez oświadczenie wykonawcy o otrzymaniu wpłaty. Jeżeli to nie kłopot to spróbuj to uzyskać wtedy będzie na 100% pewne.

----------


## cuuube

Który z modów broni Gawła i tych bzdur , które wypisuje ? Usuwa moje posty krytykujące jego niewiedzę i wprowadzanie innych w błąd , w żaden sposób go nie obrażam  . krytykę trzeba umieć przyjąć na klatę , a nie biegać do mamy i taty na skargi . 

Usuńcie jego posty bo ktoś na tych wypowiedziach jego się przejedzie


Znowu będzie ' zgłaszam '

----------


## Tomaszs131

To ja usunąłem posty zarówno Twoje jak i kolegi gawła.
 Jeszcze raz przypominamy, że naszym zadaniem jest pilnowanie porządku na FM a nie ocena wartości postów pod względem merytorycznym.

----------


## mitch

> To ja usunąłem posty zarówno Twoje jak i kolegi gawła.
>  Jeszcze raz przypominamy, że naszym zadaniem jest pilnowanie porządku na FM a nie ocena wartości postów pod względem merytorycznym.


A szkoda. Zamiast trzymać poziom forum, promujecie bylejakość serwowaną przez ludzi, którzy nie mają nic sensownego do powiedzenia, a wręcz wprowadzają innych w błąd. Powtórzę to, co wykasowałeś - żenada.

----------


## cuuube

Oceną zawartości zajęli się forumowicze . 

Usunięcie postów było bezcelowe wręcz szkodliwe dla czytających użytkowników nie będących. W temacie ponieważ wprowadzają w błąd ( nie pierwszy raz w przypadku gawla) niestety nie potrafi przyjąć krytyki na klatę . Potwierdziło jego błędną opinie kilku użytkowników , nikt go nie obrażał. Jest nadwrażliwy. Nieraz toczą się na FM ostre wojenki i nikt nie płacze z tego powodu.

Możesz to usunąć , po przyjęciu do wiadomosci

----------


## JTKirk

> Widocznie brałeś udział w pracach przygotowawczych tego regulaminu, bo w żadnej jego oficjalnej wersji (były 4) nie było takiej opcji jak rozbudowa istniejącej lub montaż kolejnej. Śledziłem program od początku, bo startowaliśmy do niego, od początku planowaliśmy montaż 10kWp i finalnie udało się zakwalifikować...


tak tylko tytułem uzupełnienia i zakończenia tego wątku
https://bip.subregion.pl/wp-content/...R-100-2019.pdf

wcześniejszy regulamin/regulaminy nie uwzględniały w ogóle takiej sytuacji, jak montaż instalacji PV w trakcie oczekiwania na rozstrzygnięcie/przyznanie grantu - a trzeba dodać, że ostateczna decyzja zapadła z półrocznym opóźnieniem w stosunku do planowanego, ponad rok po rozpoczęci naboru. Linkowana wyżej uchwała zarządu, sprawę tę wyjaśnia.

----------


## cuuube

Wątku nie ma co kończyć , bo program mój prąd oficjalnie działa dalej( w rzeczywistośc nie działa) , kwestia dotacji subregionu nie ma tu nic do rzeczy i tylko wprowadza zamieszanie .


moderowano Tomaszs 131



ehhh , to zamiatanie pod dywan cuuube

----------


## arczi_krk

Witam, jak pisałem wcześniej wniosek wysłany 25.10, na liście byłem 13. 11 a wczoraj po 22 dostałem meila że zakwalifikowalem się do dotacji. Z tego co widzę na stronie liczniki też trochu ruszyły do przodu.

----------


## cuuube

Pojawiły się listy do 13.11( w tym terminie zniknęło ministerstwo)  , co dalej ? Mamy 23.11 
https://www.gov.pl/web/aktywa-panstw...ZYc_OA0-FDXYTk

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

A co z licznikiem na NFOSiGW, ktoś sprawdzał czy działa ? tam ostatnia aktualizacja jest 20.11 i według stanu na ten dzień wypłacono w sumie 4976 dotacji
Może ktoś sprawdzał czy wartości się zmieniają od 13.11?

----------


## gawel

> Pojawiły się listy do 13.11( w tym terminie zniknęło ministerstwo)  , co dalej ? Mamy 23.11 
> https://www.gov.pl/web/aktywa-panstw...ZYc_OA0-FDXYTk


To że ministerstwo się zmieniło, ogólnie mówiąc to jeszcze nie zatrzymuje programu, z tego co się orientuję to po wpłynięciu wniosku do NFOŚiGW , wnioskodawca otrzymuje majla z informacjami co dalej. Obecnie trzeba na to czekać 3 tyg do niedawna było 2 tyg. Może ktoś z forumowiczów się wypowie. Ja skałdam wniosek w poniedziałek osobiście dam znać jak to przebiegnie na bieżąco.

----------


## gawel

> A co z licznikiem na NFOSiGW, ktoś sprawdzał czy działa ? tam ostatnia aktualizacja jest 20.11 i według stanu na ten dzień wypłacono w sumie 4976 dotacji
> Może ktoś sprawdzał czy wartości się zmieniają od 13.11?


No mam wrażenie że go chyba olano i nie jest chyba uzupełniany.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> No mam wrażenie że go chyba olano i nie jest chyba uzupełniany.


Czyli myślisz, że zmieniają datę aktualizacji a nie aktualizują wartości? Ja szczerze mówiąc jakoś tak sprawdzałem wcześniej na bieżąco z ciekawości, a teraz kiedy ministry się zmieniły to jakoś nie, a teraz jestem ciekawy  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## cuuube

> A co z licznikiem na NFOSiGW, ktoś sprawdzał czy działa ? tam ostatnia aktualizacja jest 20.11 i według stanu na ten dzień wypłacono w sumie 4976 dotacji
> Może ktoś sprawdzał czy wartości się zmieniają od 13.11?


Między 14 a 20 listopada , nie był aktualizowany , któryś dzień strona wręcz była wyłączona . Dziś widzę ,że przybyło tam(od 14) około 650 złożonych , 500 zatwierdzonych , 250 wypłaconych , 180 odrzuconych .

----------


## cuuube

> To że ministerstwo się zmieniło, ogólnie mówiąc to jeszcze nie zatrzymuje programu,....


 to nie jest takie oczywiste , ale tutaj akurat przenieśli obowiązki




> W regulaminie jest mowa o ministrze właściwym do spraw energii, a wydane w tym tygodniu rozporządzenie uwzględnia dział administracji rządowej "energia" wśród obowiązków nowego resortu – Ministerstwa Aktywów Państwowych, którym kieruje Jacek Sasin.
> 
> Okazuje się, że to do jego kompetencji obecnie należy zatwierdzanie list beneficjentów Mojego Prądu, które przygotowuje Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej.
> 
> Informację potwierdziła portalowi Gramwzielone.pl Donata Bieniecka-Popardowska z Departamentu Promocji i Komunikacji Społecznej NFOŚiGW.



http://gramwzielone.pl/energia-slone...erstwa-energii

----------


## Wujor

A ja od połowy października czekam na papier z Taurona odnośnie wymiany licznika....Jak ta firma potrafi kłamać i konfabulować to chyba tylko oni wiedzą. Ile moich telefonów do nich tyle wersji wydarzeń odnośnie tego niezbędnego dokumentu....czekamy dalej.

----------


## gawel

No ja mam nadzieję że zdążę  :bash:

----------


## gawel

> A ja od połowy października czekam na papier z Taurona odnośnie wymiany licznika....Jak ta firma potrafi kłamać i konfabulować to chyba tylko oni wiedzą. Ile moich telefonów do nich tyle wersji wydarzeń odnośnie tego niezbędnego dokumentu....czekamy dalej.


Nie żebym się mądrzył , jednak z doświadczenia powiem że słowo pisane jest lepsze niż mówione i więcej znaczy , zadzwonić to można po pizzę.

----------


## bobrow

> A ja od połowy października czekam na papier z Taurona odnośnie wymiany licznika....Jak ta firma potrafi kłamać i konfabulować to chyba tylko oni wiedzą. Ile moich telefonów do nich tyle wersji wydarzeń odnośnie tego niezbędnego dokumentu....czekamy dalej.


 W tym tyg dzwoniłem do Taurona na info linię i ich "katarynka" mówiła ,że do 14 dni wysyłają dokument o przyłączeniu pod Mój Prąd...

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Między 14 a 20 listopada , nie był aktualizowany , któryś dzień strona wręcz była wyłączona . Dziś widzę ,że przybyło tam(od 14) około 650 złożonych , 500 zatwierdzonych , 250 wypłaconych , 180 odrzuconych .


o fajnie że sprawdzałeś :smile:  hmm czyli faktycznie na chwilę program zamarł.

to skoro działa i zaktualizowali, to może faktycznie już min aktywów przejęło obowiązki

----------


## gawel

> W tym tyg dzwoniłem do Taurona na info linię i ich "katarynka" mówiła ,że do 14 dni wysyłają dokument o przyłączeniu pod Mój Prąd...


i to jest słowo klucz niestety u mnie poczta została z XIX wieku a wizyta  dyliżansu pocztowego jest jak erekcja staruszka rzadka i krótka. Dlatego wszelkie wnioski wysiedziałem i odebrałem osobiście z RE. W sumie i tak od zgłoszenia PV do zmiany licznika minęło 30 dni w międzyczasie podpisałem umowę prosumencka.

----------


## gawel

> o fajnie że sprawdzałeś hmm czyli faktycznie na chwilę program zamarł.
> 
> to skoro działa i zaktualizowali, to może faktycznie już min aktywów przejęło obowiązki


Martwią mnie te odrzucone :sad:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Martwią mnie te odrzucone


Ale tak naprawdę wnioski można składać do skutku. Pewnie odrzucają przez papierologię, bo ktoś zapomniał faktury, ktoś podpisać, jakiegoś odrzucenia, a dla administracji wszystko musi się zgadzać

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Chyba mam newsa dotyczącego programu  :big grin:  21.11 NFOŚ podpisał porozumienie z branżą pv i zgodnie z ustalonymi zasadami współpracy instalatorzy PV mają możliwość pakietowego przekazywania do NFOŚiGW – jednorazowo więcej niż 20 – wniosków o dofinansowanie dla swoich klientów. Brzmi spoko  :big grin: 

edit: porozumienie dotyczy 5 większych firm

----------


## kedlaw0

A mnke ciekawi jeden z komentarzy z gramwzielone:



> Wychodzi, że wniosków wpłynęło 9tyś, a wypłacono 5,5tyś" - znaczy, że 5500*5000=śmieszne 27,5mln zł. Co to za afykański w swym charakterze kraj w Europie Środkowej, gdzie do rozdysponowania 28mln zł potrzeba atencji: Premiera, kilku Ministrów mianowanych, ministrów NIE mianowanych, ale z rozporządzenia do jakiego Premier uprawniony nie był - Ministrów otrzymujących,, kompetencje" (cha, cha Sasin kompetentny do oceny czy udzielić komu wsparcia 5tys. na PV czy nie- farsa na 102 bo ten spaślak nie odróżnia prądu od napięcia o jakim wie tyle, że mu się udziela jak wszystkim gdy wezwie go Król Kaczyński na Nowogrodzką), tabunu pracowników NFOŚiGW, stert papierów i..... morza, rozległego morza łaski Pańskiej jaką rozdający w/w K O S M I C Z E G O rozmiaru pieniądze (tutaj przypomnijmy może:,, do 1 października 2018 r. łączna wartość wpływów z tytułu opłaty OZE wyniosła 627,6 mln zł. Tymczasem łączna wysokość wypłaconych do tego dnia środków z tytułu rozliczenia tzw. ujemnego salda wyniosła 57,7 mln zł."), kosmicznego rozmiaru 28 mln wobec przetrzymywania pozbieranych od Odbiorców na OZE ponad 620 mln z których od 2016 roku same odsetki to w procencie składanym podobna suma. Co zatem jest,, rozdawane" pod szyldem Mój Prąd? Otóż rozdawane są Wasze pieniądze, które już rządowi jako Podatek wypłaciliście. Rząd zatem nie daje na OZE złotówki.... To Odbiorcy g sfinansowali Mój Prąd...

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> A mnke ciekawi jeden z komentarzy z gramwzielone:


Cóż, zawsze, ale to zawsze można wytoczyć argument: rząd nie ma własnych pieniędzy - daje mam wasze własne. To argument, który nie zależy od partii, rządzących, ludzi itd, bo to jest prawda - rząd nie ma własnych pieniędzy. Ale jest pytanie - na co i jak je przeznaczy.

W przypadku fotowoltaiki technologia tanieje, więc przynajmniej to jest plus, że nie ma takiej sytuacji że oddadzą ci coś za co więcej zapłacisz w wyniku wzrostu cen

----------


## cuuube

> A mnke ciekawi jeden z komentarzy z gramwzielone:


czego nie rozumiesz ? 
PieniądzE na Mój prąd pochodzą ze sprzedaży praw do emisji CO2 . Płaci go energetyka ... kupujesz od nich prąd ? dokładasz się im do zrzutki na program , bo oni również nie maja swoich pieniędzy. Kupujesz bułki w piekarni znowu płacisz , bo piekarz kupił prąd od energetyki , a on nie będzie dokładał do interesu... 

Dokładasz się też energetyce do kar za zaprzestanie zakupu zielonych certyfikatów .

----------


## gawel

> czego nie rozumiesz ? 
> PieniądzE na Mój prąd pochodzą ze sprzedaży praw do emisji CO2 . Płaci go energetyka ... kupujesz od nich prąd ? dokładasz się im do zrzutki na program , bo oni również nie maja swoich pieniędzy. Kupujesz bułki w piekarni znowu płacisz , bo piekarz kupił prąd od energetyki , a on nie będzie dokładał do interesu... 
> 
> Dokładasz się też energetyce do kar za zaprzestanie zakupu zielonych certyfikatów .


To ciekawe że środki pochodzą z wydzielonego funduszu i nie mówię ze niemożliwe. Myślałem ze to z jakiejś dotacji UE :cool:

----------


## tkaczor123

No niestety tak jest i to normalne w PL.  Nie ma nic za darmo. Każdy chce zarobic/ zejść z kosztów. W tym programie warto dają   5 tys zwrotu (11-5=6) za to samemu 3 kWp postawisz.

----------


## cuuube

> To ciekawe że środki pochodzą z wydzielonego funduszu i nie mówię ze niemożliwe. Myślałem ze to z jakiejś dotacji UE


z UE pochodziły pieniądze na Czyste powietrze . 103 miliardy zł , ale po co się przykładać do programu , z większą pulą , lepszy program z budżetem 1 mld  :big lol: 

podpisali jakoś 45 tys umów w rok , a UE zakładało 450 tyś  :WTF:

----------


## Kaizen

> z UE pochodziły pieniądze na Czyste powietrze . 103 miliardy zł ,


Finansowanie z UE to było marzenie rządzących dyplomatycznie przewidziane jako "środki EU w następnej perspektywie budżetowej". UE powiedziała, że eurocenta nie da na wymianę kotłów na węglowe. A że nasi się uparli na te kotły, to sami finansujemy Czyste Powietrze.

----------


## bobrow

Witam Towarzystwo,
wniosek online popłynął ...
Przy pierwszej próbie system nie chciał przekierować mnie na mój epuap -ale za drugim razem zatrybił...
Teraz czekam na info (mam nadzieję ,że nic nie sknociłem w tym wniosku...) 
Pzdr

----------


## gawel

Mój został złżony w Warszawie w papierze 22 listopada , teraz czekam na potwierdzenie majlowe jego rozpatrzenia lub nie

----------


## robert26

Witam . Ja złóżyłem 24.11 elektronicznie i w ubiegłym tygodniu (piatek) dostałem maile ,że sie zakwalilifowałem...Teraz czekam na przelew.   
edit oczywiscie mialo byc 24.10

----------


## fotohobby

Mamy środę 27.11, Ty wysłałeś 24.11, czyli w ostatnià niedzielę, a w ubiegłym tygodniu miales maile, ze sie zakwalifikowałeś ?

Widzę, że program działa nad wyraz sprawnie  :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> Witam . Ja złóżyłem 24.11 elektronicznie i w ubiegłym tygodniu (piatek) dostałem maile ,że sie zakwalilifowałem...Teraz czekam na przelew.


 :Confused:

----------


## mitch

> 


Najpierw dostał decyzję, a potem złożył wiosek, żeby była podkładka. Czego nie rozumiesz?  :big lol:

----------


## gawel

> Najpierw dostał decyzję, a potem złożył wiosek, żeby była podkładka. Czego nie rozumiesz?


a jasne a przelew we wrześniu przed montażem  :yes:

----------


## robert26

oczywiscie mialo byc 24.10 , podroz w czasie  :wink: 
 W Polsce mozna dostac samochody od bezdomnego o kamienicy nie wspomne do moze decyzja przed złozeniem wniosku tez mozliwa.

----------


## arczi_krk

> Witam . Ja złóżyłem 24.11 elektronicznie i w ubiegłym tygodniu (piatek) dostałem maile ,że sie zakwalilifowałem...Teraz czekam na przelew.   
> edit oczywiscie mialo byc 24.10


Ja składałem 25.10, w sobotę był maile i też narazie czekam na przelew. Nie wiem ile to trwa,ale widzę że na stronie NFOSIGW ciągle przybywa że dotacje wypłacone.

----------


## fotohobby

Miesiąc rozpatrują wniosek ?

----------


## robert26

Super wiadomosc własnie dostalem przelew czyli miesiac i 3 dni

----------


## gawel

> Super wiadomosc własnie dostalem przelew czyli miesiac i 3 dni


Gratulacje :wave:

----------


## pierwek

A tak z ciekawości jak to jest? Jeżeli ktoś złoży faktury w programie Mój prąd na instalację za 30k pln to rozumiem że dostanie zwrotu 5k pln. A czy może te 30k pln następnie odpisać sobie od dochodu przy rozliczaniu PIT? Intuicja podpowiada mi że nie może bo to byłaby podwójna ulga.  Ale może chociaż można odpisać od dochodu 20k pln z tych 30k ?

----------


## abes99

Z tego co gdzieś wyczytałem (ale źródła nie znajdę), to pozostałą część mikroinstalacji (w tym przypadku 30k-5k=25k) można odliczyć od dochodu w ramach ulgi termomodernizacyjnej (o ile się na nią łapiesz, sprawdź szczegóły, m.in. dotyczy tylko właścicieli domków jednorodzinnych więc instalacje na bloku odpadają)...

----------


## fotohobby

Osoba fizyczna może odpisać sobie odpowiedni %* wydanej* kwoty (wg stawki płaconego podatku).
Po to jest dopisek na fakturze "Zgłoszono do programu mój Prąd" żeby US wiedział, czy instalacja była budowana z wykorzystaniem dotacji, czy bez (wtedy odliczyć można od całości kwoty na fakturze)

----------


## anpi

Ile czekaliście na kasę z "Mój prąd"? Mój wniosek trafił pocztą do MFOŚiGW 12 listopada, a kasy na koncie nadal nie ma...  :sad:

----------


## fotohobby

Może przeczytaj choć 10 ostatnich postów ?

----------


## anpi

Czytałem ale co z tego? Większość piszących tu składała wnioski elektronicznie, ja - pocztą. Więc chyba nie ma co porównywać? Maila żadnego też nie dostałem.

----------


## fotohobby

> Czytałem ale co z tego? Większość piszących tu składała wnioski elektronicznie, ja - pocztą. Więc chyba nie ma co porównywać? Maila żadnego też nie dostałem.


No szybciej, niż w przypadku elektronicznych wniosków, Twojego raczej nie rozpatrzą. Więc mozesz spokojne jeszcze dwa tygodnie poczekać.
Nie ma sensu po dwóch tygodniach pisać, że "nadal nie nie ma", skoro widzisz, że trwa to miesiàc...

----------


## gawel

> Ile czekaliście na kasę z "Mój prąd"? Mój wniosek trafił pocztą do MFOŚiGW 12 listopada, a kasy na koncie nadal nie ma...


Skąd wiesz kiedy dotarł wniosek?

----------


## gawel

> No szybciej, niż w przypadku elektronicznych wniosków, Twojego raczej nie rozpatrzą. Więc mozesz spokojne jeszcze dwa tygodnie poczekać.
> Nie ma sensu po dwóch tygodniach pisać, że "nadal nie nie ma", skoro widzisz, że trwa to miesiàc...


Dokładnie, mój był dostarczony do siedziby za pokwitowaniem na kopii 22 listopada. Porównamy jak to mniej więcej idzie mamy 3 kanały dostępu i podobne daty złożenia.

----------


## anpi

> Skąd wiesz kiedy dotarł wniosek?


Dostałem potwierdzenie odbioru z datą 12.11.2019

----------


## gawel

> Dostałem potwierdzenie odbioru z datą 12.11.2019


Ok ponoć majl przychodzi ok 3 tygodnia, do niedawna 2 . zobaczymy u Ciebie to już niedługo.

----------


## jajmar

> Czytałem ale co z tego? Większość piszących tu składała wnioski elektronicznie, ja - pocztą. Więc chyba nie ma co porównywać? Maila żadnego też nie dostałem.


Wysysałem pocztą , kasa na koncie po 10-11 dniach. Jakoś tak.

----------


## anpi

> Wysysałem pocztą , kasa na koncie po 10-11 dniach. Jakoś tak.


Kiedy?

----------


## jajmar

> Kiedy?


Było w tym wątku, w połowie października dokładnie po 13 dniach .

----------


## gawel

Załącznik 437586 Załącznik 437586 Załącznik 437586 Załącznik 437586

7 dni po złożeniu wniosku zerkam na majl i .......

_"Szanowna Pani / Szanowny Panie,



Z przyjemnością informuję, że złożony przez Panią/Pana wniosek o dofinansowanie został zakwalifikowany do dofinansowania na warunkach Programu priorytetowego „Mój prąd”. Zgodnie z Pani/Pana oświadczeniem woli zawartym we wniosku o udzielenie dofinansowania, wyraziła Pani/ wyraził Pan zgodę na poświadczenie zawarcia umowy drogą mailową.

Jednocześnie informuję, że zgodnie z par. 8 ust. 4 „Regulaminu Konkursu o dofinansowanie przedsięwzięć ze środków Narodowego Funduszu Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej w ramach programu priorytetowego Mój Prąd”:



„4. Zobowiązanie NFOŚiGW nie powstaje jeśli NFOŚiGW otrzymał wiadomość e-mail o braku możliwości dostarczenia informacji o podpisaniu umowy lub beneficjent wycofał się z ubiegania

o dofinansowanie. Za wycofanie się beneficjenta z ubiegania o dofinansowanie uważa się przesłanie informacji mailowej w ciągu 24 godzin od wysłania informacji o podpisaniu umowy przez

NFOŚiGW.”



Zgodnie z przyjętymi zasadami wysokość dofinansowania w formie dotacji wynosi do 50 % kosztów kwalifikowalnych mikroinstalacji wchodzącej w skład przedsięwzięcia nie więcej niż 5 tys. zł na jedno przedsięwzięcie.

Z przedstawionych przez Panią/Pana dokumentów wynika, że kwota dotacji wyniesie:  5000,00 zł.



W przypadku dostarczenia wiadomości do Pani/Pana i braku informacji o wycofaniu się z ubiegania się o dofinansowanie umowa uważana jest za zawartą i wypłata przyznanej kwoty dofinansowania zostanie dokonana na rachunek bankowy wskazany przez Panią/Pana w złożonym wniosku.



Jeżeli Pani/Pan zgadza się na otrzymanie dotacji i tym samym zawarcie umowy z NFOŚiGW proszę nie odpisywać na tego maila.



Z poważaniem



Sylwia_ "

decyzja była z 25 wow co za speed :big grin:

----------


## bobrow

Piknie- Gratulacje !

----------


## gawel

> Piknie- Gratulacje !


Dzięki cieszę się że przeszło pozytywnie i szybko, może się ruszyło :cool:

----------


## netcom

Nie wiem czy to jest dobry wątek na to pytanie:
Czy jest gdzieś zapisane, jak długo dostawca energii będzie zobowiązany do odbioru i przechowywania prądu z fotowoltaiki na obecnych zasadach?
(czy na przykład za 3 lata nie będą pobierać 90% za odbiór i przechowanie).

----------


## jajmar

> Nie wiem czy to jest dobry wątek na to pytanie:
> Czy jest gdzieś zapisane, jak długo dostawca energii będzie zobowiązany do odbioru i przechowywania prądu z fotowoltaiki na obecnych zasadach?
> (czy na przykład za 3 lata nie będą pobierać 90% za odbiór i przechowanie).


To kwestia dobrej nocki w sejmie i masz nowe prawo..........
Bylo już w jakimś wątku o przymiarkach do wprowadzenia opłaty za posiadany KW paneli, -ma to pokryć opląty dystrybucyjne

----------


## gawel

> To kwestia dobrej nocki w sejmie i masz nowe prawo..........
> Bylo już w jakimś wątku o przymiarkach do wprowadzenia opłaty za posiadany KW paneli, -ma to pokryć opląty dystrybucyjne


mam do Ciebie pytanie bo masz już duze doświadczenie i jesteś zaprawiony w boju. Chodzi mi o rozliczanie nadprodukcji oddanej do sieci w kontekście okresów rozliczeniowych. Mianowicie jak ma się okres krótszy niż półroczny odczytu licznika do rozliczania ww. nadprodukcji mając na uwadze że ważność nadprodukcji wynosi 365 dni.

Sam się zastanawiam bo zapewniono  mnie BOK że nie ma zaliczek na poczet zużycia w umowach prokonsumenckich , nawet zostałem za to zjebany tutaj na forum że zaliczek nie ma . ale ja dostałem prognozy do kwietnia , złożyłem reklamacje powołując się na nowa umowę prokonsumencką i na razie mam do kwietnia włącznie zaliczki po 140 zł co mi pasuje bo mam instalacje pod wymiarową.

Reasumując jak to jest z tymi zaliczkami ?
Ps mam PGE

----------


## anpi

Przejrzałem listy wstępne na NFOŚiGW i znalazłem na jednej swoje nazwisko. Problem w tym, że w polu kwota dotacji nie jest 5000 tylko połowę mniej  :sad:  Wnioskowałem o 5000.

----------


## mitch

> Przejrzałem listy wstępne na NFOŚiGW i znalazłem na jednej swoje nazwisko. Problem w tym, że w polu kwota dotacji nie jest 5000 tylko połowę mniej  Wnioskowałem o 5000.


Musi być jakiś powód. Ile kosztowała Cię instalacja?

----------


## anpi

> Musi być jakiś powód. Ile kosztowała Cię instalacja?


Ponad 30 tysięcy brutto.

----------


## oloksyk

Do mnie też dziś przyszedł mail o przyznaniu dotacji. Wniosek składałem online 17 listopada. Czyli niecałe 2 tyg rozpatrywali.

----------


## gawel

> Ponad 30 tysięcy brutto.


Czy była faktura na 30 tys? I z aile to KWp bo w regulaminie jest limit za 1kwp

----------


## mima

> Czy była faktura na 30 tys? I z aile to KWp bo w regulaminie jest limit za 1kwp


Prawdopodobnie to, 7,56kWp.; albo błąd, albo zakwestionowano większość faktur z powodu braku dopisku, lub niekwalifikowalności. Trzeba wyjaśniać przyczynę w Funduszu.

----------


## gawel

> Prawdopodobnie to, 7,56kWp.; albo błąd, albo zakwestionowano większość faktur z powodu braku dopisku, lub niekwalifikowalności. Trzeba wyjaśniać przyczynę w Funduszu.


Skąd wiesz jaką anpi mam moc instalacji? ja miałem jedną fakturę "instalacja PV sztuk 1"

----------


## mima

> Skąd wiesz jaką anpi mam moc instalacji? ja miałem jedną fakturę "instalacja PV sztuk 1"


Na ostatniej liście są 3 dotacje 2500 zł i 1 Andrzej Paszkowski.

----------


## gawel

> Na ostatniej liście są 3 dotacje 2500 zł i 1 Andrzej Paszkowski.


A skąd wiesz że Andrzej Paszkowski to on Załącznik 437615

----------


## plamiak

> Czy była faktura na 30 tys? I z aile to KWp bo w regulaminie jest limit za 1kwp


Nie znalazłem żadnego limitu... Gdzie tego szukać, bo regulamin już przeczytałem?

----------


## mima

> A skąd wiesz że Andrzej Paszkowski to on Załącznik 437615


dedukcji? nick: anpi = An..... P........i
Listy dotacji są publiczne i przeszukiwalne. Ciekawe ile kosztował sam montaż - może 5000 zł i przyznano 50%.

----------


## gawel

> Nie znalazłem żadnego limitu... Gdzie tego szukać, bo regulamin już przeczytałem?


No też nie moge znaleźć, ale tam chodziło o jakieś punkty i maksymalnie za 1kwp było chyba bruttonie więcej niż 7 tys ale nie mogę tego znaleźć za cholerę.

----------


## gawel

> dedukcji? nick: anpi = An..... P........i
> Listy dotacji są publiczne i przeszukiwalne. Ciekawe ile kosztował sam montaż - może 5000 zł i przyznano 50%.


Montaz nie jest konieczny mozna to zrobić samodzielnie i dołaczyc w tym pzrypadku zal nr 5 . Same panele i falownik to lekko 10 k zł i starczyłoby

----------


## gawel

Znalazłem chyba 

KRYTERIUM JAKOŚCIOWE PUNKTOWE
9. Postanowienia dodatkowe
1) NFOŚiGW przeprowadzi okresowe oceny efektów i uwarunkowań programu. Wyniki oceny
mogą być podstawą do zmiany zapisów programu.
EFEKTYWNOŚĆ KOSZTOWA
1. Ocena nakładów inwestycyjnych na 1 kW mocy zainstalowanej max 4 pkt
Zasady oceny:
Ocenie podlega stosunek nakładów inwestycyjnych przypadający na 1 kW mocy zainstalowanej
(K):
 7 000,00 < K 1 pkt
 7 000,00 ≥ K ≥ 6 500,00 2 pkt
 6 500,00 > K ≥ 6 000,00 3 pkt
 6 000,00 > K 4 pkt 

całość

http://nfosigw.gov.pl/download/gfx/n...02.09.2019.pdf

----------


## mima

> Montaz nie jest konieczny mozna to zrobić samodzielnie i dołaczyc w tym pzrypadku zal nr 5 . Same panele i falownik to lekko 10 k zł i starczyłoby


Tak, ale udało się to wywalczyć po wielu protestach słanych do Funduszu; i obyło się bez zmiany Regulaminu; co dla większości Beneficjentów programu było oczywiste od początku. 
Weryfikujący papiery jest tylko człowiekiem.

----------


## anpi

> Na ostatniej liście są 3 dotacje 2500 zł i 1 Andrzej Paszkowski.


Niezłe śledztwo  :smile:  

Co do pozostałych pytań - tak, moc instalacji mam 7,56 kW. Na całość była jedna faktura, na ponad 30 tys. Na fakturze nie była wyszczególniona cena za montaż i za sprzęt, wszystko razem z 8% vat.

----------


## gawel

> Niezłe śledztwo  
> 
> Co do pozostałych pytań - tak, moc instalacji mam 7,56 kW. Na całość była jedna faktura, na ponad 30 tys. Na fakturze nie była wyszczególniona cena za montaż i za sprzęt, wszystko razem z 8% vat.


Kurde to musisz mieć we wniosku jakiś błąd, trzeba wnieść reklamację . Ja do siedziby funduszu mam z 20 km to bym pojechał i to wyjaśnił , powód jest taki że albo koszty według nich to 5000 zl stąd dofinansowanie 2500. Może ktoś to po prostu wbił do systemu z błędem. Z tego co piszesz to wszystko jest OK

----------


## anpi

> Kurde to musisz mieć we wniosku jakiś błąd, trzeba wnieść reklamację . Ja do siedziby funduszu mam z 20 km to bym pojechał i to wyjaśnił , powód jest taki że albo koszty według nich to 5000 zl stąd dofinansowanie 2500. Może ktoś to po prostu wbił do systemu z błędem. Z tego co piszesz to wszystko jest OK


Mam co prawda 180 km do Funduszu ale chyba pojadę to wyjaśnić.

----------


## anpi

> Prawdopodobnie to, 7,56kWp.; albo błąd, albo zakwestionowano większość faktur z powodu braku dopisku, lub niekwalifikowalności. Trzeba wyjaśniać przyczynę w Funduszu.


Była tylko jedna faktura i jedno potwierdzenie przelewu. Gdyby została zakwestionowana, to nic bym nie dostał  :wink:

----------


## gawel

> Była tylko jedna faktura i jedno potwierdzenie przelewu. Gdyby została zakwestionowana, to nic bym nie dostał


No dokładnie. Wygląda to na za przeproszeniem palcówkę  :cool:

----------


## anpi

> No dokładnie. Wygląda to na za przeproszeniem palcówkę


Też mi tak wygląda ale próby kontaktu z NFOŚiGW to katorga. Na infolinię Mój Prąd dzwoniłem wczoraj cały dzień, udało się po kilku godzinach. Konsultant powiedział, że nie ma wglądu w mój wniosek i żebym napisał maila. Napisałem. Do dziś zero odzewu, za to dostałem maila o przyznaniu dofinansowania 2500, tak jak było na liście. Znowu cały dzień dzwoniłem na infolinię i gdy się w końcu udało dowiedziałem się, że mam napisać maila powtórnie i czekać minimum tydzień na odpowiedź. Ręce opadają...

----------


## tkaczor123

Ja się dodzwoniłem w 13 min widocznie miałem szczęście :smile: .

----------


## anpi

> Ja się dodzwoniłem w 13 min widocznie miałem szczęście.


Ja dopiero za ...dziestym razem i po kilkunastu minutach słuchania muzyki. Te ...dziesiąt prób to momentalne odrzucanie połączenia po wybraniu dwójki.

----------


## gawel

> Ja dopiero za ...dziestym razem i po kilkunastu minutach słuchania muzyki. Te ...dziesiąt prób to momentalne odrzucanie połączenia po wybraniu dwójki.


Ja po 50 razie mam ochotę zgłosić że jest boba żeby ruszyli tyłki  :mad:

----------


## anpi

> Ja po 50 razie mam ochotę zgłosić że jest boba żeby ruszyli tyłki


Gdyby nie to, że po prostu siedziałem w pracy i klikałem co chwilę na telefonie kolejne połączenie, jednocześnie pracując to chyba by mnie szlag trafił. Próbowałem się dodzwonić przez kilka godzin.

----------


## karmelowa

U nas w temacie dotacji sporo nam wytłumaczył pan z  :spam:  . Firmy montażowe mają chyba najwięcej z tym do czynienia (pośrednio oczywiście), a już na pewno więcej niż inwestor. W przyszłym roku, mam nadzieję, uda się zamontować panele słoneczne.

----------


## anpi

> U nas w temacie dotacji sporo nam wytłumaczył pan z  . Firmy montażowe mają chyba najwięcej z tym do czynienia (pośrednio oczywiście), a już na pewno więcej niż inwestor. W przyszłym roku, mam nadzieję, uda się zamontować panele słoneczne.


Dlatego zaufałem mojemu wykonawcy, dużej, renomowanej firmie i to oni mi przygotowali i wysłali wniosek do NFOŚiGW. Sami są w szoku, że mam taką przygodę, mówią że na kilkadziesiąt wniosków, które złożyli,wszyscy dostali po 5 tysięcy.

----------


## anpi

Okazało się jednak, że we wniosku był błąd. Wypełniała go firma, która montowała mi instalację. W polu "koszty kwalifikowalne" wpisali 5000 zamiast pełnej kwoty z faktury (kwota z faktury jest w polu wyżej). 

Co radzicie dalej z tym zrobić?

----------


## Wujor

Wysłać ponownie prawidłowo wypełniony wniosek.

----------


## anpi

> Wysłać ponownie prawidłowo wypełniony wniosek.


Problem w tym, że dostałem już decyzję o przyznaniu dotacji, więc czy mam podstawę, żeby składać wniosek powtórnie?

----------


## Wujor

Raczej nie masz nic do stracenia. Ja bym wysłał ponownie poprawnie wypełniony wniosek + opisał sytuację/jak doszło do pomyłki z jakimś potweirdzeniem od tej firmy co sknociła.

----------


## oloksyk

Ja bym napisał maila do nich ze rezygnujesz z podpisania umowy (z bieżącego wniosku) i jeszcze raz wysłał wniosek

----------


## meczesiu

Dzisiaj złożyłem przez internet wniosek. Zobaczymy jaki czas realizacji.

----------


## anpi

> Ja bym napisał maila do nich ze rezygnujesz z podpisania umowy (z bieżącego wniosku) i jeszcze raz wysłał wniosek


Na rezygnację miałem 24 godziny od otrzymania maila z decyzją. Czas minął w sobotę :/

----------


## tkaczor123

> Dzisiaj złożyłem przez internet wniosek. Zobaczymy jaki czas realizacji.


Tak z czystej ciekawości ile wydałeś za tą instalację, nie chciałeś jej w późniejszym czasie rozbudowywać ?

----------


## filipek

Cześć
Dla pytających o czas czekania na rozpatrzenie wniosków z programu Mój Prąd. 6 listopada 2019 złożyłem elektronicznie wniosek a 29 listopada otrzymałem informację mailową o pozytywnym rozpatrzeniu wniosku. Na kasę jeszcze czekam.

----------


## meczesiu

> Tak z czystej ciekawości ile wydałeś za tą instalację, nie chciałeś jej w późniejszym czasie rozbudowywać ?


10 000 zł. (montowałem z sąsiadem) 
Będą chciał, ale nie teraz. Na razie instalacja jest przewymiarowana bo myślę o montażu split. 
 Poczekam jak zamortyzuje mi się gaz.

----------


## tkaczor123

> 10 000 zł. (montowałem z sąsiadem) 
> Będą chciał, ale nie teraz. Na razie instalacja jest przewymiarowana bo myślę o montażu split. 
>  Poczekam jak zamortyzuje mi się gaz.


Też myślę nad grzaniem grzałką CWU przez okres letni wtedy zapłacę sam abonament, spilitem 3,5kW dogrzewam w okresach przejściowych.
Łazienki mogę grzać prądem bo mam grzałki 300W. Tylko nie mogę dołożyć kolejnego stringa bo mi drzewo robi cień. 
Na samym montażu własnym zostało Tobie dobre 3 tyś w kieszeni :smile: .

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

A Mój Prąd znowu przystanął. Dzisiaj sprawdzałem i ostatnia aktualizacja na NFOŚ z 26 listopada 2019. No i wciąż jest, że liczba wniosków zatwierdzonych przez ME  :wink:

----------


## gawel

No ladys and gentelman po 21 na konto dotarła dotacja +5000 (12 dni od złożenia wniosku)  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:

----------


## bobrow

Gratuluję !
A u mnie dopiero tydzień od złożenia wniosku upłynął...

----------


## gawel

> Gratuluję !
> A u mnie dopiero tydzień od złożenia wniosku upłynął...


Dziękuję. Dostaniesz jeszcze w tym roku spokojnie, a jesteś już na liście rankingowej?

----------


## bobrow

> Dziękuję. Dostaniesz jeszcze w tym roku spokojnie, a jesteś już na liście rankingowej?


Nie potwierdzam i nie zaprzeczam...
Nie chciałbym , aby mnie jakiś „Sherlock” z imienia i nazwiska tu wymieniał...

----------


## tkaczor123

Będziemy Cię szukać wśród zwycięzców :wink:

----------


## bobrow

Kurara- KGB i CIA to przy Was , to małe Pikusie...

----------


## Maciej Loret

Witam,

jest kolejna porcja zakwalifikowanych ale znów się nie załapałem...  :sad:

----------


## bobrow

Hellouł, helloułł
to możecie mi gratulować !
 :cool:

----------


## Adam73x

> Witam,
> 
> jest kolejna porcja zakwalifikowanych ale znów się nie załapałem...


ja dzisiaj pojawiłem się na liście z 02.12.19. Dokumenty wysłałem pocztą 19.11.19

----------


## Maciej Loret

> ja dzisiaj pojawiłem się na liście z 02.12.19. Dokumenty wysłałem pocztą 19.11.19


Ja 26.11 online.

----------


## mir1

https://globenergia.pl/zasady-ii-nab...ad-wazne-daty/

----------


## tkaczor123

> https://globenergia.pl/zasady-ii-nab...ad-wazne-daty/


Wystarczyło się dodzwonić na infolinię i to samo by Tobie powiedzieli. Sam dzwoniłem tydzień temu bo wiedziałem że się nie wyrobie w pierwszym terminie.  Bo wiem ile to trwa, w sobotę "instaluje 3 kWp na dachu raz jeszcze.

----------


## tkaczor123

Jak ja lubię docinki sąsiadów " wychodzę na dach bo coś mi cieknie..." Stelaż położony, przegonił mnie deszcz z rana a potem dym sąsiadów.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Już wiadomo, kiedy rozpocznie się drugi nabór do programu. Miał być początek, będzie środek, ale już przynajmniej wiadomo kiedy  :big grin:  13 stycznia 
 :yes:  https://www.money.pl/gielda/nfosigw-...13a.html?amp=1

----------


## mitch

> Już wiadomo, kiedy rozpocznie się drugi nabór do programu. Miał być początek, będzie środek, ale już przynajmniej wiadomo kiedy  13 stycznia 
>  https://www.money.pl/gielda/nfosigw-rozpocznie-13-stycznia-drugi-nabor-w-programie-moj-prad-6453847588010113a.html?amp=1


Czyli malkontenci zawiedzeni. Program miał już upadać, już nawet mieli nie wypłacać srodków, a tu taka klapa. I środki wypłacają i program przedłużają. Jak żyć premierze, jak żyć?  :wink:

----------


## dwiemuchy

A jak to wygląda w kwestiach podatkowych, tzn. ulgi termomodernizacyjnej - orientował się ktoś? W sytuacji, kiedy instalacja (a właściwie faktura) jest z 2019, natomiast dotacja wypłacona jest dopiero w 2020? Z tego co rozumiem, jeśli obydwa zdarzenia zaszły w 2019 - nie ma problemu; do ulgi termomodernizacyjnej bierzemy kwotę z faktury pomniejszoną o te 5000 zł. W przypadku wypłaty dotacji w 2020 wpisujemy całość kwoty, a "Mój Prąd" zostanie jako przychód?

----------


## gawel

> A jak to wygląda w kwestiach podatkowych, tzn. ulgi termomodernizacyjnej - orientował się ktoś? W sytuacji, kiedy instalacja (a właściwie faktura) jest z 2019, natomiast dotacja wypłacona jest dopiero w 2020? Z tego co rozumiem, jeśli obydwa zdarzenia zaszły w 2019 - nie ma problemu; do ulgi termomodernizacyjnej bierzemy kwotę z faktury pomniejszoną o te 5000 zł. W przypadku wypłaty dotacji w 2020 wpisujemy całość kwoty, a "Mój Prąd" zostanie jako przychód?


Nie na fakturze jest adnotacja o objęciu dotacją, oraz adres urzędu skarbowego. W każdym przypadku odliczeniu podlega kwota pomniejszona o kwotę dotacji.

Dotacja nie jest przychodem , gdyby była to podlegała by opodatkowaniu a tak nie jest i to jest zapisane w regulaminie programu.

----------


## mitch

> A jak to wygląda w kwestiach podatkowych, tzn. ulgi termomodernizacyjnej - orientował się ktoś? W sytuacji, kiedy instalacja (a właściwie faktura) jest z 2019, natomiast dotacja wypłacona jest dopiero w 2020? Z tego co rozumiem, jeśli obydwa zdarzenia zaszły w 2019 - nie ma problemu; do ulgi termomodernizacyjnej bierzemy kwotę z faktury pomniejszoną o te 5000 zł. W przypadku wypłaty dotacji w 2020 wpisujemy całość kwoty, a "Mój Prąd" zostanie jako przychód?


Postępujesz zgodnie z linią czasową wydarzeń. W rozliczeniu za 2019 r. wpiszesz całą kwotę w ramach ulgi termomodernizacyjnej. Następnie po otrzymaniu w 2020 r. dotacji w ramach "Mój Prąd", w rozliczeniu za rok 2020 r. doliczasz kwotę 5000 (zakładam, że taką kwotę otrzymasz) jako dochód.




> Nie na fakturze jest adnotacja o objęciu dotacją,  oraz adres urzędu skarbowego. W każdym przypadku odliczeniu podlega  kwota pomniejszona o kwotę dotacji.


Zgadza się, jednak liczy się data otrzymania środków z programu "Mój Prąd".

----------


## fotohobby

O właśnie, bo mnie też pewnie taka sytuacja dotknie - otrzymałem w piątek z Taurona zaświadczenie o wymianie licznika z błędem w adresie - zamiast 13 jest 15 :-/

Z nowym się pewnie do 20 nie wyrobią...

----------


## gawel

> O właśnie, bo mnie też pewnie taka sytuacja dotknie - otrzymałem w piątek z Taurona zaświadczenie o wymianie licznika z błędem w adresie - zamiast 13 jest 15 :-/
> 
> Z nowym się pewnie do 20 nie wyrobią...


Niekoniecznie w liczniku jest numer klienta i oby był poprawny adres na protokole poprawicie i parafujecie przy zmianie licznika i będzie OK .

----------


## fotohobby

Przecież licznik dawno wymieniony.... najp8erw wymiana, później zaświadczenie...

----------


## gawel

> Przecież licznik dawno wymieniony.... najp8erw wymiana, później zaświadczenie...


To znaczy że w zaświadczeniu jest pomyłka?

----------


## Wujor

> O właśnie, bo mnie też pewnie taka sytuacja dotknie - otrzymałem w piątek z Taurona zaświadczenie o wymianie licznika z błędem w adresie - zamiast 13 jest 15 :-/
> 
> Z nowym się pewnie do 20 nie wyrobią...


NIe wiem kto tam pracuje w tej śmiesznej firmie, ale to jest po prostu żenada.. ten Tauron :

1. na zaświadczenie czekałem około 6 tygodni
2. wysłali na  niepoprawny adres korespond.
3. wysłali z błędnym kodem pocztowym (na poprawny adres)
4 . finalnie po mailach, telefonach otrzymałem poprawne zaświadczenie na poprawny adres

----------


## gawel

> NIe wiem kto tam pracuje w tej śmiesznej firmie, ale to jest po prostu żenada.. ten Tauron :
> 
> 1. na zaświadczenie czekałem około 6 tygodni
> 2. wysłali na  niepoprawny adres korespond.
> 3. wysłali z błędnym kodem pocztowym (na poprawny adres)
> 4 . finalnie po mailach, telefonach otrzymałem poprawne zaświadczenie na poprawny adres


Dlatego ja osobiście 2 dni zmianie licznika pojechałem do RE z gotowym zaświadczeniem i poprosiłem o podpis i pieczątkę. Samoobsługa dźwignia handlu.

----------


## fotohobby

> To znaczy że w zaświadczeniu jest pomyłka?


Tak

----------


## gawel

> Tak


No to niestety dla pewności trzeba przedrukować.

----------


## meczesiu

Tydzień temu składany wniosek online, dzisiaj informacja o otrzymanej dotacji.  :big grin:

----------


## Wujor

> Tydzień temu składany wniosek online, dzisiaj informacja o otrzymanej dotacji.


Jak oni to powiadamiają?  Email? czy jak?

----------


## gawel

> Jak oni to powiadamiają?  Email? czy jak?


tak

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Postępujesz zgodnie z linią czasową wydarzeń. W rozliczeniu za 2019 r. wpiszesz całą kwotę w ramach ulgi termomodernizacyjnej. Następnie po otrzymaniu w 2020 r. dotacji w ramach "Mój Prąd", w rozliczeniu za rok 2020 r. doliczasz kwotę 5000 (zakładam, że taką kwotę otrzymasz) jako dochód.


Właśnie tak myślałem. Opcja B to jeszcze rozliczenie ulgi termomodernizacyjnej za 2020, bo niby można przez kilka lat - ale nie wiem, czy to nie dotyczy tylko przypadku, gdzie "nie wystarczy" nam dochodu na rozliczenie w roku poniesienia wydatku. 

A jeszcze jedno pytanie, bo oprócz zaświadczenia potrzebna jest de facto nowa umowa/aneks, który jak rozumiem Tauron wysyła osobno?

----------


## mitch

> Właśnie tak myślałem. Opcja B to jeszcze rozliczenie ulgi termomodernizacyjnej za 2020, bo niby można przez kilka lat - ale nie wiem, czy to nie dotyczy tylko przypadku, gdzie "nie wystarczy" nam dochodu na rozliczenie w roku poniesienia wydatku.


Co do zasady ulgę rozliczasz w roku, w którym poniosłeś wydatek. Nie możesz sobie przesunąć roku rozliczenia "bo tak". Jedynie, jeśli Twój dochód w danym roku jest mniejszy niż wydatki na ulgę, to kwotę przypadającą ponad Twój roczny dochód przenosisz na kolejne lata - w takim wypadku ograniczeniem jest okres 6 lat.




> A jeszcze jedno pytanie, bo oprócz zaświadczenia potrzebna jest de facto nowa umowa/aneks, który jak rozumiem Tauron wysyła osobno?


Nie, nie jest. 
EDIT: Nie jest potrzebna kopia jako załącznik, natomiast zgodnie z wnioskiem, trzeba wypełnić nr i datę  zawarcia umowy kompleksowej (np. w przypadku Energi nie otrzymujemy nowej umowy/aneksu, więc trzeba wpisać tą sprzed kilku lat).

----------


## fotohobby

Ale jest potrzebny jej numer i data zawarcia ? Bo to jest w formularzu.

----------


## mitch

> Ale jest potrzebny jej numer i data zawarcia ? Bo to jest w formularzu.


Skrót myślowy  :wink:  Nie wiem czemu skojarzyło mi się to z załącznikami, które należy dołączyć.

----------


## fotohobby

No OK, a jeśli Tauron przysłał aneks do umowy, to co należy wpisać ?
Datę zawarcia umowy kompleksowej z 2016 (w moim przypadku) roku ?

----------


## mitch

> No OK, a jeśli Tauron przysłał aneks do umowy, to co należy wpisać ?
> Datę zawarcia umowy kompleksowej z 2016 (w moim przypadku) roku ?


Datę umowy kompleksowej. Pytanie, czy umowa kompleksowa powstała w wyniku aneksu, czy była już wcześniej. W Twoim przypadku jest to stara umowa, z 2016 r.

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Ale jest potrzebny jej numer i data zawarcia ? Bo to jest w formularzu.





> EDIT: Nie jest potrzebna kopia jako załącznik, natomiast zgodnie z wnioskiem, trzeba wypełnić nr i datę zawarcia umowy kompleksowej (np. w przypadku Energi nie otrzymujemy nowej umowy/aneksu, więc trzeba wpisać tą sprzed kilku lat).


Dokładnie o to mi chodziło - nie trzeba skanować, ale potrzebny jest numer. Czyli w takim razie blokerem i tak jest zaświadczenie o wymianie licznika, teoretycznie 2 tygodnie mijają mi jutro, ale jak czytam, w Tauronie bajzel. W sumie gdyby dało się to załatwić w biurze obsługi osobiście - próbował ktoś z Krakowa/okolicy?

----------


## Wujor

> Dokładnie o to mi chodziło - nie trzeba skanować, ale potrzebny jest numer. Czyli w takim razie blokerem i tak jest zaświadczenie o wymianie licznika, teoretycznie 2 tygodnie mijają mi jutro, ale jak czytam, w Tauronie bajzel. W sumie gdyby dało się to załatwić w biurze obsługi osobiście - próbował ktoś z Krakowa/okolicy?


Tak. To jest bloker istotny. Ja jestem z Kraka ale niestety nie byłem w stanie tego załatwic osobiście. Wogóle, to nie wiem czy tak się da. Na tym zaświadczeniu mam jakieś miasta jak Częstochowa czy Katwice. Tam mają chyba cały ten cyrk biurwowy.

----------


## meczesiu

> No OK, a jeśli Tauron przysłał aneks do umowy, to co należy wpisać ?
> Datę zawarcia umowy kompleksowej z 2016 (w moim przypadku) roku ?


Jak składałem wniosek  dotację to też miałem wątpliwość. We wniosku wpisałem nr  umowy kompelsowej z 2016 rok. Dzowniłem na  infolinie i podali, bo na eboku nie ma. Wniosek przeszedł wiec chyba dobrze wpisałem.

----------


## anatema

Gratuluję kolegom. Ja wniosek złożyłem blisko miesiąc temu i dotąd zero odzewu. Jak nie będzie do końca tygodnia to będę dzwonił na infolinie do skutku.
Jeśli wniosek odrzucony z jakiś braków formalnych czy innych to kurdę też powinni dać znać  :bash:

----------


## oloksyk

Składałeś elektronicznie? Miałem decyzję o przyznaniu po 13 dniach.
Ogólnie to pewno nie ogarniają -> https://www.gramwzielone.pl/energia-...rugiego-naboru
"Natomiast liczba wniosków, w przypadku których dokonano już wypłaty, wraz z wnioskami zatwierdzonymi do dofinansowania, po 100 dniach sięga 13,5 tys., a ich łączna wartość wynosi 65 mln zł."

----------


## Maciej Loret

Witam,

kolejne 3 listy i znów mi się nie udało załapać...  :sad: 
Składałem 26.10 (2 tygodnie temu) online...

----------


## anatema

Składałem online 12.11 i jak tylko zobaczyłem dziś kolejne listy i że mnie na nich nie ma, od razu telefon na infolinię. Wbrew pozorom długo się nie czeka na połączenie. Co z tego, Pan poinformował mnie, że mam uzbroić się w cierpliwość i czekać na mail-a. Żadnej innej informacji nie uzyskałem.

----------


## oloksyk

Pojawiła się nowa grafika na stronie "Mój Prąd" - ruszyli z kopyta przez te 2 tyg.

----------


## dwiemuchy

O, na stronie MF potwierdzenie tego, o czym pisał @mitch - czyli z podatkowego punktu widzenia, jeśli nie dostaniemy kasy w 2019, jest nawet korzystniej (bo podatek od tych 5000 zł zapłacimy dopiero w 2021).




> Obowiązek doliczenia zrefinansowanych wydatków uwzględnionych w uldze (odliczonych
> w zeznaniu podatkowym)
> Podatnik, który po roku, w którym dokonał odliczeń, otrzymał zwrot odliczonych wydatków
> na realizację przedsięwzięcia termomodernizacyjnego, jest obowiązany doliczyć odpowiednio
> kwoty poprzednio odliczone do dochodu za rok podatkowy, w którym otrzymał ten zwrot
> 
> Przykład 21.
> Podatnik przeprowadził przedsięwzięcie termomodernizacyjne ze swoich środków w 2019 r.
> i dokonał za ten rok ich odliczenia w pełnej wysokości. W roku 2020 otrzymał dotację
> ...


Wincyj tutej

----------


## gawel

> Pojawiła się nowa grafika na stronie "Mój Prąd" - ruszyli z kopyta przez te 2 tyg.


Ale ilość łosi wzrosła było ok 1750 a jest 2578. Ludzie to sie nie nauczą. :sad:

----------


## fotohobby

> Pojawiła się nowa grafika na stronie "Mój Prąd" - ruszyli z kopyta przez te 2 tyg.


Wczoraj, na 4osoby, które przede mną czekały BOK Tauron w Rybniku dwie miały wypełnione formularze zgłoszenia mikroinstalacji.
Kiedy się jeździ po dzielnicy, to praktycznie co tydzień mozna wypatrzyć jedną, dwie nowe instalacje.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Wczoraj, na 4osoby, które przede mną czekały BOK Tauron w Rybniku dwie miały wypełnione formularze zgłoszenia mikroinstalacji.
> Kiedy się jeździ po dzielnicy, to praktycznie co tydzień mozna wypatrzyć jedną, dwie nowe instalacje.


Widocznie włączył się Tobie "filtr" wcześniej tego nie dostrzegałeś.

----------


## fotohobby

> Widocznie włączył się Tobie "filtr" wcześniej tego nie dostrzegałeś.


Nie, wcześniej  nie bywałem w BOK  :smile: 
Natomiast przyrost instalacji na dachach w ostatnich 2 miesiącach jest faktem, a na to zwracałem uwagę już wcześniej

----------


## anpi

> Składałem online 12.11 i jak tylko zobaczyłem dziś kolejne listy i że mnie na nich nie ma, od razu telefon na infolinię. Wbrew pozorom długo się nie czeka na połączenie. Co z tego, Pan poinformował mnie, że mam uzbroić się w cierpliwość i czekać na mail-a. Żadnej innej informacji nie uzyskałem.


Pracownicy infolinii nie mają dostępu do złożonych wniosków, tam się można w zasadzie dowiedzieć tylko na temat programu (dla tych, którzy jeszcze się nie zdecydowali) lub czy wniosek jest na liście rankingowej czy nie, a to samo można sprawdzić na stronie www.

----------


## Kazimierzowski

Taaa, rośnie instalacji jak na drożdżach

----------


## fotohobby

Mam pytanie do  tych z Was, którzy składali e-wniosek za pomocą ePUAP. 
Czy po złożeniu wniosku w skrzynce w zakładce "wysłane" znajduje się jakaś informacja o wysłanym wniosku ?
Pytam, bo wysyłając  korzystałem z autoryzacji poprzez bankowość internetową PKO BP, ale na ostatnim etapie coś poszło nie tak, stronka nie potrafiłą się odświeżyć, i nie wiem - czy wniosek poszedł, czy nie.

----------


## andrzejh33

Po wysłaniu na wskazaną skrzynkę pocztową przychodzi informacja z [email protected]:
"
Dziękujemy!
 Twój wniosek został wysłany
Wniosek rozpatrzy: 
NARODOWY FUNDUSZ OCHRONY ŚRODOWISKA I GOSPODARKI WODNEJ (NFOŚiGW)
Elektroniczny identyfikator wniosku:
"
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## anatema

> Po wysłaniu na wskazaną skrzynkę pocztową przychodzi informacja z [email protected]:
> "
> Dziękujemy!
>  Twój wniosek został wysłany
> Wniosek rozpatrzy: 
> NARODOWY FUNDUSZ OCHRONY ŚRODOWISKA I GOSPODARKI WODNEJ (NFOŚiGW)
> Elektroniczny identyfikator wniosku:
> "
> Pozdrawiam.


Potwierdzam. Dodatkowo w skrzynce odbiorczej epuap generuje się UPP - Urzędowe Poświadczenie Przekazania.

----------


## fotohobby

> Po wysłaniu na wskazaną skrzynkę pocztową przychodzi informacja z [email protected]:
> "
> Dziękujemy!
>  Twój wniosek został wysłany
> Wniosek rozpatrzy: 
> NARODOWY FUNDUSZ OCHRONY ŚRODOWISKA I GOSPODARKI WODNEJ (NFOŚiGW)
> Elektroniczny identyfikator wniosku:
> "
> Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję. Czyli jednak nie przeszły, coś się pod koniec zblokowało.

----------


## bobrow

Witam Towarzystwo,
właśnie zobaczyłem na moim koncie 5kPLN z dotacji.
Wniosek złożyłem elektronicznie w dn 27.11.
Polecam 
Pzdr

----------


## gawel

> Witam Towarzystwo,
> właśnie zobaczyłem na moim koncie 5kPLN z dotacji.
> Wniosek złożyłem elektronicznie w dn 27.11.
> Polecam 
> Pzdr


Gratulacje! barwo MY!!!  :wave:

----------


## bobrow

> Gratulacje! barwo MY!!!


Dzięki,dzięki
Pzdr

PS
Jestem otwarty na kolejne gratulacje :big lol:

----------


## oloksyk

Dostał ktoś jeszcze ostatnio przelew? Złożyłem wniosek elektronicznie 18.11, decyzja pozytywna 29.11, ale do dziś nie mam przelewu.

----------


## Adam73x

> Dostał ktoś jeszcze ostatnio przelew? Złożyłem wniosek elektronicznie 18.11, decyzja pozytywna 29.11, ale do dziś nie mam przelewu.


wniosek wysłany 19.11.2019 na liście 02.12.2019 i 12.12.2019 kasa na koncie

----------


## Maciej Loret

> wniosek wysłany 19.11.2019 na liście 02.12.2019 i 12.12.2019 kasa na koncie


Witam,

ale na której liście? Rankingowej:  http://nfosigw.gov.pl/moj-prad/listy-rankingowe/ ?

----------


## meczesiu

11 dni od złożenia wniosku online  do przelewu na konto  :smile:  Polecam

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Jak składałem wniosek  dotację to też miałem wątpliwość. We wniosku wpisałem nr  umowy kompelsowej z 2016 rok. Dzowniłem na  infolinie i podali, bo na eboku nie ma. Wniosek przeszedł wiec chyba dobrze wpisałem.


Ale przeszedł i zaakceptowali czy przeszedł bo dał*się wysłać? Bo na stronie NFOŚ w sekcji "jak wypełnić" jest informacja, że trzeba podać właśnie nr i datę aneksu, a nie starej umowy. Którego nie widzą w eboku taurona, przynajmniej u mnie.

----------


## fotohobby

Ale aneks nie ma żadnego numeru.
Ja podałem numer i datę pierwszej umowy z Tauronem, która obowiązuje mnie cały czas - choć w eBoku mam adaptację "umowa nieaktywna"

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Ale aneks nie ma żadnego numeru.
> Ja podałem numer i datę pierwszej umowy z Tauronem, która obowiązuje mnie cały czas - choć w eBoku mam adaptację "umowa nieaktywna"


Wg instrukcji na stronie programu:

"Punkt 33 i 34 Dane dotyczące umowy kompleksowej z Operatorem Sieci Dystrybucyjnej (zakładem
energetycznym) W przypadku:
• Jeżeli jest to nowa umowa podać należy dane tej nowej umowy.
• Jeżeli jest to aneks do umowy już istniejącej – podać należy dane aneksu, data – data zawarcia
aneksu; numer - jeżeli jest nadany to nr aneksu, jeżeli aneks nie ma numeru to nr umowy już
istniejącej"

http://nfosigw.gov.pl/gfx/nfosigw/us...k_moj_prad.pdf

----------


## Maciej Loret

Witam,

dostałem właśnie do podpisania z Enei Umowę kompleksową.
I od razu kilka wątpliwości.
1. Moc umowna skoczyła z 11kW do 16kW. Dlaczego? Z czym to się wiąże? Będzie droższy abonament? Zabezpieczenia nie zmieniły się i zostały 25A.
2. Zaproponowano mi 12 miesięczny okres rozliczeniowy. Czy to dla mnie korzystne czy lepiej wybrać krótsze okres, np. 6-miesięczny? W domu wszystko zasilane energią elektr. + instalacja PV 4,62kWp (na wiosnę dojdzie jeszcze 1,5-2kWp. No i jak to wygląda (zawsze płaciłem za rzeczywiste zużycie), co np. 2 miesiące płacę przedpłatę wyliczoną ze średniego dotychczasowego zużycia a w momencie rozliczenia po 6 czy 12 miesiącach mam nadpłatę/dopłatę i odpowiednią fakturę kończącą dany 6- lub 12-miesięczny okres?
3. W piśmie przewodnim napisano, że wystarczy "zaparafować każdą stronę, podpisać we wskazanych miejscach. Tymczasem nie chciałbym zostawiać wielu niewypełnionych pól (choć nie podejrzewam, że Enea chciałaby to jakoś wykorzystać). Sama Umowa jest tu: https://www.enea.pl/dladomu/29.10.20...f?t=1574440498 , a chodzi mi o:
a)  par.4 pt.5 - chyba trzeba wykreślić "od...do....." ?
b)  par.6 pt.1 - chyba trzeba wykreślić , bo nie dotyczy przejęcia od poprzedniego użytkownika

----------


## gawel

> Witam,
> 
> dostałem właśnie do podpisania z Enei Umowę kompleksową.
> I od razu kilka wątpliwości.
> 1. Moc umowna skoczyła z 11kW do 16kW. Dlaczego? Z czym to się wiąże? Będzie droższy abonament? Zabezpieczenia nie zmieniły się i zostały 25A.
> 
> Tak będzie droższy abonament ja mam przy 15 kw 3x25A
> 2. Zaproponowano mi 12 miesięczny okres rozliczeniowy. Czy to dla mnie korzystne czy lepiej wybrać krótsze okres, np. 6-miesięczny? W domu wszystko zasilane energią elektr. + instalacja PV 4,62kWp (na wiosnę dojdzie jeszcze 1,5-2kWp. No i jak to wygląda (zawsze płaciłem za rzeczywiste zużycie), co np. 2 miesiące płacę przedpłatę wyliczoną ze średniego dotychczasowego zużycia a w momencie rozliczenia po 6 czy 12 miesiącach mam nadpłatę/dopłatę i odpowiednią fakturę kończącą dany 6- lub 12-miesięczny okres?
> W umowach prosumenckich nie ma zaliczek i przedpłat, weź 6 miesieczny okres rozliczeniowy jest elastyczniejszy i masz 2 faktury za okresy 1 st do 30 cz i 1 lip do 31 gr.
> ...


dopisałem na czerwono

----------


## Maciej Loret

@gawel & @stos

Pytanie kto i po co podwyższył mi moc umowną? Jeśli chodzi o ewentualną zależność wysokości abonamentu od mocy umownej, to możemy sprawdzić, ja
 mam ze stałych opłat przy G12W i 2-miesięcznym okresie rozliczeniowym (wszystko netto):
a) sieciową za 3-faz - 13,66 PLN/mies.
b) przejściową za >1200kWh 0,33PLN/mies.
c) abonament 1,92PLN/mies.

więcej szczegółów: https://www.operator.enea.pl/operato...ach-brutto.pdf 

Na żonglowaniu długością okresu rozliczeniowego chyba nic finansowo nie zyskam (za wyjątkiem niewielkiej opłaty abonamentowej)?
Ale czy na bilansowaniu PV coś mogę zyskać przy różnym długościach okresu rozliczeniowego?


Na prawdę nie ma żadnych przedpłat? Tylko faktura co 6- lub 12- miesięcy?

----------


## Kaizen

> Pytanie kto i po co podwyższył mi moc umowną?


Zapytaj tego, co przysłał papiery. Powinna być osoba kontaktowa. I czy to jest za darmo? Bo przy taryfach G płacisz opłatę jednorazową pewnie w okolicach 80zł/kW. W comiesięcznych opłatach nie ma to znaczenia (w przeciwieństwie do taryf z grupy C).

----------


## Maciej Loret

Witam,

jeszcze raz przejrzałem papiery i w piśmie przewodnim znalazłem adnotację: "Informujemy, że w związku z dokonanymi przez OSD zmianami w określaniu mocy umownej, dla załączonej umowy przyjęliśmy najwyższą jej wartość, wynikającą z zabezpieczenia przedlicznikowego, która nie wpływa na zmianę wysokości rozliczeń".

I pytanie o co temu misi biega? Tzn. będę musiał zapłacić za podwyższenie mocy umownej czy nie (tzn. czy " [...] nie wpływa na zmianę wysokości rozliczeń" dotyczy opłaty jednorazowej czy rozliczeń związanych z samą energią)? Oczywiście zadzwonię na 6(1) ale dopiero w poniedziałek rano...


@stos

A co ma moc instalacji PV do ewentualnych przedpłat?

----------


## gawel

> @gawel & @stos
> 
> Pytanie kto i po co podwyższył mi moc umowną? Jeśli chodzi o ewentualną zależność wysokości abonamentu od mocy umownej, to możemy sprawdzić, ja
>  mam ze stałych opłat przy G12W i 2-miesięcznym okresie rozliczeniowym (wszystko netto):
> a) sieciową za 3-faz - 13,66 PLN/mies.
> b) przejściową za >1200kWh 0,33PLN/mies.
> c) abonament 1,92PLN/mies.
> 
> więcej szczegółów: https://www.operator.enea.pl/operato...ach-brutto.pdf 
> ...


Tak , jestem świeżo po przejściu z umowy kompleksowej na prosumenta 18 listopada i mam nowy numer klienta i anulowano mi prognozy do kwietnia włącznie czyli nic teraz nie płace.

----------


## gawel

> To dziwne że Ci podnieśli moc zamówioną bez Twojego wniosku.
> W PGE za zwiększenie mocy zamówionej jest jednorazowa opłata zależna od tego o ile zwiększasz.
> Co do Taurona to nie wiem.
> Może ktoś się pomylił i wpisał zła moc zamówioną.
> W PGE nie płacę żadnych przedpłat.
> Mam rozliczenie 2 razy w roku.
> Nie wiem czy to niepłacenie przedpłat nie zależy od mocy instalacji PV.
> Moja pokrywa zapotrzebowanie domu, ale gdyby mi pokrywała np. 1/3 to myślę że byłyby przedpłaty.


Nie byłoby żadnych przedpłat ja zużywam 7 MWh a Pv mają 4KWp i nie mam żadnych przedpłat.

----------


## Maciej Loret

> Wpisali Ci 16kW bo mając zabezpieczenie 25A masz praktycznie taką moc.
> Wielkość zabezpieczeń zależy od mocy zamówionej.
> Z jakiegoś powodu Twoje zabezpieczenie (25A) jest wyższe od odpowiedniego dla 11kW mocy zamówionej które powinno być 20A.


Tzn. ja mogę pobrać te 16kW. Pytanie czy pobieram? Bo jeśli nie to, ja się zgadzam na podniesienie mocy umownej ale nie chcę za to płacić, bo z jakiej racji?




> Przedpłaty są po to aby ZE nie był stratny tylko Ty.


Jasna sprawa. Instalacja w chwili obecnej (szacunek spod grubego placa) pokrywa około połowę pobieranej rocznie energii. Docelowo będzie około 70%.

P.S. I jestem w Enei, nie w Tauronie...  :wink:

----------


## gawel

> Nie byłbym taki pewny.
> Ty i ja jesteśmy w PGE.
> @Maciej Loret jest w Tauronie.


Tauron chyba nie bilansuje międzyfazowo i międzystrefowo tylko liczy po średniej czyli z dupy.

----------


## JTKirk

> 1. Moc umowna skoczyła z 11kW do 16kW. Dlaczego? Z czym to się wiąże? Będzie droższy abonament? Zabezpieczenia nie zmieniły się i zostały 25A.


wydaje mi sie, że 16kw to minimalna moc dla zabezpieczenia 25A.
Ja miałem niedawno trochę inną sytuację - chchiałem zwiększyć zabezpieczenie, ale okazało się, że dla mojej mocy, nie muszę nic zmieniać, bo w międzyczasie zmieniła tabelka zależności moc/zabezpieczenie - i musialem wypisać tylko wniosek o dostosowanie zabezpieczenia do mocy posiadanego przyłącza. I zostanie to zrobione, bez żadnych dodatkowych kosztów i opłat.
 Prawdopodobnie twój operator robi to sam od siebie....

----------


## Maciej Loret

> wydaje mi sie, że 16kw to minimalna moc dla zabezpieczenia 25A.


Pewnie tak jak piszesz, na przestrzeni wieków ktoś zmienił tabelkę, ale zapomniał o użytkownikach.  :wink: 
No nic, dziękuję za podpowiedzi, jutro dzwonię na (dez)infolinię, zobaczymy czego się dowiem...

----------


## anpi

> wydaje mi sie, że 16kw to minimalna moc dla zabezpieczenia 25A.


Chyba nie. Mam od początku 12 kW przy 25A (PGE)

----------


## gawel

> Chyba nie. Mam od początku 12 kW przy 25A (PGE)


Ja w PGE mam przyłącze od 2003 roku i miałem 15kW z zabezpieczeniem 3x25A ale opłaty stałe są od 15 kW

----------


## gawel

> O jakich opłatach stałych, zależnych od mocy zamówionej, piszesz?


Na jednej z faktur w moim PGE jak jeszcze miałem innego dostawcę to osd pge wyszczegolniło mi 15xzlotowka z groszami i wychodziło ok 17 złotych teraz jak wrócilem do kompleksówki to juz nie mam jest jedna kwota.

rozbita w skali miesiąca na:

opłata przejściowa 01/07/2019 m-c 1 0,3300 
opł. stała za przesył 01/07/2019 m-c 1 8,7000 
opłata abonamentowa 01/07/2019 m-c 1 0,7500 
opłata handlowa 01/07/2019 m-c 1 *4,0600

----------


## meczesiu

> Ale przeszedł i zaakceptowali czy przeszedł bo dał*się wysłać? Bo na stronie NFOŚ w sekcji "jak wypełnić" jest informacja, że trzeba podać właśnie nr i datę aneksu, a nie starej umowy. Którego nie widzą w eboku taurona, przynajmniej u mnie.


Przeszedł = kasa na koncie 
Wpisałem tak jak fotohobby nr umowy kompleksowej z 2016 roku, bo aneks nie miał numeru..

----------


## Maciej Loret

Witam,

rozmawiałem z ENEĄ w sprawach formalnych oraz ENEA Operatorem w sprawach technicznych i tak:
- w taryfach G - zmiana mocy umownej jest bezkosztowa
- okres rozliczeniowy - faktura jest wystawiana na koniec okresu, nie ma pośrednich przedpłat

----------


## gawel

Musiałbym gdzieś to odszukać bo to faktury z 2018 roku

----------


## tomekp0

Czy rozliczał ktoś ulgę termomodernizacyjną i mój prąd przy dochodach na ryczałcie ? 

Jaką kwotę odpisujemy od podatku ? 18% z kosztu instalacji (max 53k)  ? 

Googlowałem trochę i znalazłem tylko informacje że odliczamy koszt instalacji od przychodów, ale nie jest już napisane z jaką stawką %

----------


## JTKirk

> Chyba nie. Mam od początku 12 kW przy 25A (PGE)


mam 17kw i miałem cały czas 25A.(przed budową to było w okolicy górnej granicy dla 25A) Po wizycie w OSD okazało się, że wg aktualnej tabelki dla 17kw dają już zabezpieczenie 32A. Pamiętaj tylko, że różnie to wygląda u różnych operatorów - ja gdybym się o to nie upomniał, to pewnie nikt by palcem nie kiwnął...
Całkiem możliwe, że nie mam racji, ale nie potrafię znaleźć innego wytłumaczenia tej sytuacji kolegi  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

> Googlowałem trochę i znalazłem tylko informacje że odliczamy koszt instalacji od przychodów, ale nie jest już napisane z jaką stawką %


Z tego co ja zrozumiałem odliczając od przychodu wstawiasz kwotę która wydałeś minus Mój prąd. Jak wydałeś 20 tyś z mojego pradu masz 5 tyś to wstawiasz do rozliczenia 15 tyś a nie %. To 15 tyś ma obniżyć przychód.

----------


## gawel

> Z tego co ja zrozumiałem odliczając od przychodu wstawiasz kwotę która wydałeś minus Mój prąd. Jak wydałeś 20 tyś z mojego pradu masz 5 tyś to wstawiasz do rozliczenia 15 tyś a nie %. To 15 tyś ma obniżyć przychód.


dokładnie i zmniejszy podstawę opodatkowania o 17% ,32% lub 19% w przypadku liniówki oraz ryczałtu od przychodów ewidencjonowanych

----------


## tomekp0

> dokładnie i zmniejszy podstawę opodatkowania o 17% ,32% lub 19% w przypadku liniówki oraz ryczałtu od przychodów ewidencjonowanych


Dzięki za informacje. Napisz jeszcze proszę gdzie znalazłeś informacje że to jest 19% w przypadku liniówki i ryczałtu.

----------


## miecio 301

W przypadku ryczałtu spadnie o tyle % ile aktualnie płacisz czy też proporcjonalnie w przypadku różnych stawek

----------


## gawel

> W przypadku ryczałtu spadnie o tyle % ile aktualnie płacisz czy też proporcjonalnie w przypadku różnych stawek


no dokładnie ta liniówka jest 19%, a ryczałt jak ponizej:
 Stawka ryczałtu 20% przeznaczona jest dla podatników wykonujących wolne zawody, a w szczególności:

nauczycieli udzielających korepetycji,
tłumaczy,
położne i pielęgniarki,
techników dentystycznych,
lekarzy stomatologów,
lekarzy,
lekarzy weterynarii.
Stawka ryczałtu 17%
17-procentowa stawka ryczałtu przeznaczona jest dla podatników, którzy świadczą usługi z zakresu:

reprodukcji komputerowych nośników informacji,

obsługi centrali radio-taxi,

pośrednictwa w:

organizacji wyjazdów turystycznych,

sprzedaży hurtowej pojazdów mechanicznych oraz części i akcesoriów do nich zarówno w sklepach internetowych jak i stacjonarnych,

sprzedaży motocykli oraz akcesoriów i części do nich zarówno w sklepach stacjonarnych jak i internetowych,

handlu hurtowym,

świadczących usługi:

fotograficzne,

hotelarskie,

parkingowe,

wydawania:

pakietów gier,

pakietów oprogramowania systemowego oraz użytkowego,

oprogramowania komputerowego pobieranego z internetu,

pomocy społecznej bez zakwaterowania w zakresie:

odwiedzania i pomocy domowej dla osób w podeszłym wieku,

opieki dziennej dla osób w podeszłym wieku,

przystosowania zawodowego osób niepełnosprawnych i bezrobotnych,

porad dla dzieci.

Stawka ryczałtu 8,5%
Stawka ta przeznaczona jest dla działalności:

świadczących usługi gastronomiczne w zakresie sprzedaży napojów o zawartości powyżej 1,5% alkoholu,

zajmujących się wytwarzaniem towarów z materiałów zamawiającego,

prowadzenia przedszkoli,

zapobiegania oraz zwalczania pożarów,

związanych z prowadzeniem ogrodów botanicznych i zoologicznych oraz innych obiektów i obszarów ochrony przyrody,

przychodów osiągniętych z:

prowizji uzyskanych w ramach sprzedaży na podstawie umowy komisu,

prowizji uzyskanych w ramach sprzedaży na podstawie umowy o kolportaż,

dzierżawa, poddzierżawa, najem i podnajem składników, które są związane z działalnością gospodarczą,

otrzymane odszkodowania za szkody związane ze składnikami majątku firmowego,

wypożyczenie artykułów użytku domowego i osobistego.

Od 2018 stawka ryczałtowego podatku od przychodów z czynszu najmu po przekroczeniu kwoty 100 000 zł wzrosła do 12,5%.

Stawka ryczałtu 5,5%
Stawką ryczałtu 5,5% objęte są przychody:

osiągnięte przy prowadzeniu działalności wytwórczej,

z robót budowlanych,

osiągnięte dzięki przewozowi ładunków taborem samochodowym o ładowności powyżej 2 ton.

Stawką tą objęte są także prowizje osiągnięte przy sprzedaży:

żetonów oraz kart magnetycznych do automatów,

jednorazowych biletów komunikacji miejskiej,

znaczków do biletów miesięcznych,
znaczków pocztowych.

Stawka ryczałtu 3%
3-procentową stawką ryczałtu objęty jest przychód:

z działalności gastronomicznej, za wyjątkiem sprzedaży napoi o zawartości alkoholu powyżej 1,5%,

z usług w zakresie produkcji zwierzęcej,

z usług w zakresie handlu,

z działalności rybaków zalewowych oraz morskich w zakresie sprzedaży ryb oraz innych surowców pochodzących z własnych połowów,

z odpłatnego zbycia ruchomych składników majątku, które są wykorzystywane w ramach pozarolniczej działalności gospodarczej (poza nieruchomościami, które są opodatkowane podatkiem 10%).


Idealna dla ryczałtowców księgowość online!
Wypróbuj za darmo dowolny pakiet.
Zacznij bezpłatny 30 dniowy okres próbny bez żadnych zobowiązań!


 akceptuję regulamin serwisu
ZAŁÓŻ DARMOWE KONTO 
Ryczałt od przychodów ewidencjonowanych - rzadko stosowane stawki
Poza pięcioma podstawowymi stawkami ryczałtu, które zostały wcześniej omówione, wyodrębnia się również 2 stawki, które stosowane są bardzo rzadko. Mowa tutaj o 10-procentowej oraz 2-procentowej stawce ryczałtu.

10-procentowa stawka ryczałtu
Stawka ta stosowana jest w przypadku odpłatnego zbywania praw majątkowych lub nieruchomości, które:

są wartościami niematerialnymi lub prawnymi*lub kwalifikują się jako środki trwałe i podlegają ujęciu w rejestrze środków trwałych lub wartości niematerialnych i prawnych,

ze względu na okres użytkowania krótszy lub równy rok nie zostały zakwalifikowane do środków trwałych ani wartości niematerialnych i prawnych,

są składnikami majątku, które stanowią spółdzielcze prawo do lokalu użytkowego lub udział w takim prawie, które nie podlegają ujęciu w ewidencji środków trwałych ani wartości niematerialnych i prawnych.

Stawka ryczałtu 2%
Stawka ryczałtu opodatkowuje przychód uzyskany ze sprzedaży wyrobów przetworzonych w inny sposób niż przemysłowy produktów pochodzenia roślinnego i zwierzęcego z własnej uprawy i hodowli lub chowu.

Zobacz więcej: https://poradnikprzedsiebiorcy.pl/-r...tawki-ryczaltu

----------


## tomekp0

> W przypadku ryczałtu spadnie o tyle % ile aktualnie płacisz czy też proporcjonalnie w przypadku różnych stawek


Czyli jeżeli większość dochodów mam na 8,5% to korzystniej będzie rozliczyć ta ulgę na żonę, która ma umowę o pracę. 
W takim wypadku umowa montażu paneli musi byc na nią  ? Czy nie ma to znaczenia ?

----------


## jajmar

> Czyli jeżeli większość dochodów mam na 8,5% to korzystniej będzie rozliczyć ta ulgę na żonę, która ma umowę o pracę. 
> W takim wypadku umowa montażu paneli musi byc na nią  ? Czy nie ma to znaczenia ?


Tak na chłopski rozum korzystniej rozliczać od większego podatku. Myślę ze tu maja znaczenie takie sprawy jak wspólne rozliczenie lub nie. Jak razem to chyba faktura obojętnie na "kogo" jak osobno to wg mnie na żonę. Ale to na chłopski rozum  :wink:

----------


## miecio 301

> Czyli jeżeli większość dochodów mam na 8,5% to korzystniej będzie rozliczyć ta ulgę na żonę, która ma umowę o pracę. 
> W takim wypadku umowa montażu paneli musi byc na nią  ? Czy nie ma to znaczenia ?


W tym przypadku chyba wspólnie rozliczyć się nie możecie,więc  faktura montażu pewnie na żonę ???

----------


## KUBAS777

> Mam pytanie do  tych z Was, którzy składali e-wniosek za pomocą ePUAP. 
> Czy po złożeniu wniosku w skrzynce w zakładce "wysłane" znajduje się jakaś informacja o wysłanym wniosku ?
> Pytam, bo wysyłając  korzystałem z autoryzacji poprzez bankowość internetową PKO BP, ale na ostatnim etapie coś poszło nie tak, stronka nie potrafiłą się odświeżyć, i nie wiem - czy wniosek poszedł, czy nie.


 Mówisz o skrzynce wysłanych w profilu zaufanym tak ? Pytam ponieważ mam podobny problem składałem wniosek wypełniłem potwierdziłem przez bank wszystko ładnie pięknie a wg moich aktywności i skrzynki w profilu zaufanym nic takiego nie miało miejsca. Pewnie będę musiał wypełnić raz jeszcze. ;/

----------


## fotohobby

Pewnie tak. U mnie za drugim razem wszystko poszło OK, na mailu i w skrzynce ePUAP mam potwierdzenia

----------


## anatema

> Pewnie tak. U mnie za drugim razem wszystko poszło OK, na mailu i w skrzynce ePUAP mam potwierdzenia


U mnie też tak było - dostałem UPP i potwierdzenie złożenia wraz z numerem wniosku - tylko że do dziś (składałem 12.11) żadnej informacji !
Na infolinię nie ma sensu dzwonić bo nic nie powiedzą.
Napisałem email, że nie mam żadnej informacji czy wniosek został przyjęty/odrzucony, podałem dane otrzymane w trakcie składania wniosku i dzisiaj dopiero napisali, że wniosek do nich nie dotarł i mam się uzbroić w cierpliwość bo ustalają przyczynę... Można się pociąć, nie napisali, że mam złożyć ponownie albo że na pewno go znajdą tylko bzdety o cierpliwości i wyrozumiałości....

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

W kontekście ulgi termomodernizacyjnej, teraz do rady ministrów trafiły do konsultacji zmiany w ustawie o wspieraniu termomodernizacji i remontów 

Ma zostać zmieniony sposób naliczania premii termomodernizacyjnej i kompleksowa termomodernizacja będzie premiowana.

W informacji prasowej Min Rozwoju piszą, że:

_Zmiana przewiduje uproszczenie sposobu obliczania premii termomodernizacyjnej i jej efektywne podniesienie (w każdym przypadku premia wyniesie 16% kosztów inwestycji, obecnie jest to ok. 12,5%). Rezygnacja z warunku ograniczającego wysokość premii do 2-krotności rocznych oszczędności ma na celu zachęcenie beneficjentów do realizacji kompleksowych przedsięwzięć termomodernizacyjnych, nawet jeżeli w takim przypadku okres zwrotu z inwestycji będzie dłuższy._

I jeszcze ma być dodatkowe wsparcie na montaż mikroinstalacji OZE

W informacji prasowej Min Rozwoju piszą, że:

_Gdy inwestor realizujący przedsięwzięcie termomodernizacyjne, zdecyduje się na montaż mikroinstalacji OZE do produkcji energii elektrycznej, może biegać się o podwyższoną premię termomodernizacyjną – z 16% na 21% kosztów przedsięwzięcia termomodernizacyjnego. W mieszkalnych budynkach wielorodzinnych energia elektryczna wytworzona w mikroinstalacji może zostać wykorzystana w częściach wspólnych budynku, a nie do zasilania poszczególnych lokali._

To na razie konsultacje. Ciekawe co z tgeo wyniknie  :wink:

----------


## kedlaw0

A co to ma wspólnego z programem "Mój prąd"?

----------


## tkaczor123

> A co to ma wspólnego z programem "Mój prąd"?


Tyle że możesz sobie odliczyć resztę kosztów i zapłacić w sumarycznym rachunku mniej.  Może ktoś nie wie że prócz 5 tyś można zrobić odliczenie.
Mnie koszt po odliczeniach wyjdzie 1200zł/ kWp przy falowniku 3f i troszkę mniej przy 1f.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Ulga termomodernizacyjna to chyba w ogóle jedyna ulga, którą z moim prądem można łączyć. Żadnych agro dotacji, czystego powietrza itd, a ulga termomodernizacyjna działa

----------


## Chris Zielonka

W  każdym kraju chcąc rozwinąć jakąś gałąź gospodarki rządy  zachęcają  poprzez dotacje.  I to  nawet nieźle działa np u Niemców. Kupują ich prąd za pieniądze i wtedy to moze być dla każdego opłacalne. A polaki ?
Polaki mają  milion razy prostszy pomysł  na wszystkie problemy. 
Smog ?   zakaz palenia.
Brak fotowoltaiki  ?   cena prądu  w kosmos i z rozpaczy sami se pozakładają a my weźmiemy  milionowe premie. 
Pierwszy w Polsce  mandat 5000 zł  za palenie węglem mamy już za sobą.
Teraz to już z górki -zakaz palenia czymkolwiek i cena prądu  po 2 zeta za kilowatogodzinę już za chwilę. 
Polska to stan umysłu i to nieciekawy.

A te niby to ulgi to raczej tylko podnoszą ceny. Muszą się nachapać audytorzy bankowcy i doradcy cena sprzętu też jest wysoka bo jest ULGA.
W poprzednim programie 6kwp  było wycenione na 52 k bo to była górna granica dla dotacji 50 proc.
26 k udzielono pożyczki a 26 wzięli  szpenie od zycia za cudze. Skończyła się ULGA i cena 6 kwp spadła do 20 k.
Rząd karmi naszymi podatkami   kombinatorów róznej maści a sprzęt i tak kupujemy za swoje. Taka jest prawda .

----------


## gawel

> W  każdym kraju chcąc rozwinąć jakąś gałąź gospodarki rządy  zachęcają  poprzez dotacje.  I to  nawet nieźle działa np u Niemców. Kupują ich prąd za pieniądze i wtedy to moze być dla każdego opłacalne. A polaki ?
> Polaki mają  milion razy prostszy pomysł  na wszystkie problemy. 
> Smog ?   zakaz palenia.
> Brak fotowoltaiki  ?   cena prądu  w kosmos i z rozpaczy sami se pozakładają a my weźmiemy  milionowe premie. 
> Pierwszy w Polsce  mandat 5000 zł  za palenie węglem mamy już za sobą.
> Teraz to już z górki -zakaz palenia czymkolwiek i cena prądu  po 2 zeta za kilowatogodzinę już za chwilę. 
> Polska to stan umysłu i to nieciekawy.
> 
> A te niby to ulgi to raczej tylko podnoszą ceny. Muszą się nachapać audytorzy bankowcy i doradcy cena sprzętu też jest wysoka bo jest ULGA.
> ...


Wypróżniłeś się emocjonalnie i co to ma wspólnego z niniejszym wątkiem ?

----------


## KUBAS777

No to ja dodam teraz od siebie. Wniosek złożony elektronicznie 18 a dzisiaj przyszła decyzja o przyznaniu dotacji. Myślę żę jeszcze w tym roku dostanę przelew ale zobaczymy.  :wink:   :wink:

----------


## Rec

Czy mogę skorzystać z programu "Mój Prąd" mając od 3 lat zamontowane PV i licznik dwukierunkowy a rozszerzając instalację o kolejne 4 kWp jako
drugą instalację? Niestety infolinia w NFOŚ nieczynna do 7.01.2020 a umowę na montaż mogę podpisywać po świętach więc może ktoś to już przerabiał.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie możesz.

----------


## cuuube

Sugestie do nadzorujących program były zgłaszane przez kilka branżowych portali , sam tez wysłałem maila we wrześniu...



> Wniosek został przekazany do Departamentu Programowego natomiast na dzień dzisiejszy zgodnie z regulaminem programu Mój Prąd do dofinansowania nie kwalifikują się instalacje, które mają na celu rozbudowę już istniejących.
> 
> 
> 
> Z poważaniem,
> 
> Zespół Doradców Energetycznych
> 
> 
> ...


może jak przystopują trochę nowi chętni na fotowoltaikę , to wtedy rozszerzą program o juz posiadających .


Możesz odliczać od podatku

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Z tego co ostatnio czytałem w kontekście podsumowania I naboru, który skończył się 20 grudnia, nie są planowane w przyszłym roku praktycznie żadne zmiany w programie. Argumenty były takie, że nie ma sensu poprawiać czegoś co dobrze działa. Także na dofinansowanie rozbudowy bym nie liczył tak samo jak na dołożenie magazynów energii - a takie plotki chodziły.

Z postulatów które mają zostać zrealizowane, to chyba tylko poszerzenie składania wniosków przez banki

----------


## rubi16

> No to ja dodam teraz od siebie. Wniosek złożony elektronicznie 18 a dzisiaj przyszła decyzja o przyznaniu dotacji. Myślę żę jeszcze w tym roku dostanę przelew ale zobaczymy.


i jak otrzymałeś już przelew?  który masz numer listy do zatwierdzenia przez ministerstwo ?

----------


## karoka65

Panowie szybkie pytanie?
Jako że nie korzystałem nigdy z jakiejkolwiek dotacji a tutaj niektórzy już prawie się z tego doktoryzowali  :smile:  to zapytam?
Jedną instalację robiłem w 2018-tym, drugą w marcu 2019 roku czyli jeszcze przed ogłoszeniem Mój Prąd.
Czy jest jakaś szansa na dopłatę? ta z 2018 to już chyba musztarda po obiedzie, nie wiem co z tą z marca ubiegłego roku czy idzie coś wydębić czy tylko pozostaje odliczenie z podatku?
Proszę prosto i na temat?  :smile:

----------


## gawel

> Panowie szybkie pytanie?
> Jako że nie korzystałem nigdy z jakiejkolwiek dotacji a tutaj niektórzy już prawie się z tego doktoryzowali  to zapytam?
> Jedną instalację robiłem w 2018-tym, drugą w marcu 2019 roku czyli jeszcze przed ogłoszeniem Mój Prąd.
> Czy jest jakaś szansa na dopłatę? ta z 2018 to już chyba musztarda po obiedzie, nie wiem co z tą z marca ubiegłego roku czy idzie coś wydębić czy tylko pozostaje odliczenie z podatku?
> Proszę prosto i na temat?


Proszę bardzo : NIE

----------


## kedlaw0

Nie ma szans na Mój prąd.

----------


## gawel

> Nie ma szans na Mój prąd.


Na mój też nie  :no:

----------


## karoka65

Dzięki

----------


## kedlaw0

Graniczna data to bodajże 23 lipca 2019.

----------


## gawel

> Graniczna data to bodajże 23 lipca 2019.


dokładnie :yes:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Dobrze, że przynajmniej w kolejnym naborze też zostanie ta data, a nie zmienią jej na jakąś inną - późniejszą. Szczerze mówiąc przypuszczałem, że właśnie tak zrobią, a tu niespodzianka. Drugi nabór już za niecały tydzień.

----------


## dwiemuchy

Do mnie dziś*przyszła informacja o przyznaniu dotacji - składałem rzutem na taśmie, 20.12 i załapałem się na listę z 23 grudnia. Trochę*nie rozumiem, czemu wysyłają potwierdzenia mailem zamiast "oficjalnym" kanałem tj. przez ePUAP (w ePUAP nie zginie w spamie).

----------


## oloksyk

Miał ktoś może taki "Cirkus" jak ja? 
Składałem wniosek 17 listopada elektronicznie, mail z decyzją pozytywną 29.11 - lista nr 59
Czekałem cierpliwie na kasę, aż tu kolejny mail z 23.12 - decyzja pozytywna - lista nr 75.
Dziś kolejny mail - decyzja pozytywna - lista nr 76.
W sumie jestem na 3 listach. Kasy brak.

----------


## fotohobby

Przecież lista 59 była pod koniec listopada,  a 76 w ogóle jeszcze nie ma...
Pomieszsni z poplątaniem  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

A kto jest nadawcą maila z potwierdzeniem ?

----------


## oloksyk

Nadawca - Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej. Maila może nie będę podawać.
Do tego w pierwszej decyzji mam w temacie wiadomości lista nr 59 a w rzeczywistości byłem na liście nr 60.
Może kasę 3x mi też wypłacą  :bash:

----------


## fotohobby

Zastanawiam się, dlaczego ostatnia, zamieszczona na stronie, lista rankingowa ma datę 18.12, skoro jeszcze dwa dni po niej wpływały wnioski

----------


## oloksyk

Bo to nie jest ostatnia lista. Jak pisałem wyżej jestem także na liście nr 76 z 19.12, której jeszcze nie ma na stronie. Pewno trochę tych list jeszcze będzie

----------


## vvvv

Program trwa do końca roku 2020,bez względu czy wyczerpią się wszystkie środki czy nie. No sugerowałem kiedyś, że ten program to wiadomo po co, Jak zwykle miałem rację. Ciekawe ile instalatorki będą wołać za kWp w tym roku? 7K PLN. 
 :popcorn:

----------


## jajmar

> Może kasę 3x mi też wypłacą


Albo wsadzą za próbę wyłudzenia ; :wave: )

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

A już od jutra nowy, drugi nabór do programu Mój Prąd. Ciekawe czy zainteresowanie będzie jeszcze większe

----------


## gawel

> Program trwa do końca roku 2020,bez względu czy wyczerpią się wszystkie środki czy nie. No sugerowałem kiedyś, że ten program to wiadomo po co, Jak zwykle miałem rację. Ciekawe ile instalatorki będą wołać za kWp w tym roku? 7K PLN.


No prawie juz sie zaczyna

----------


## dwiemuchy

A tymczasem mój prąd ma nową stronę - zaktualizowane statystyki to jedno, ale wreszcie można sprawdzić status dotacji inaczej, niż grzebiąc po tych listach (można po numerze PPE/adresie mailowym)

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Wszystkie dotacje z pierwszego naboru mają zostać wypłacone w przeciągu najbliższych dwóch tygodni. A dziś wpłynęło już minimum 140 elektronicznych wniosków od rana

----------


## oloksyk

Oby. Czekam już od 17 listopada. Niektórzy dostali po 2 tyg a ja po 2 mc jak dobrze pójdzie.

----------


## arro77

A ja mam status negatywny 
Powód brak daty przyłączenia
Wie ktoś może o jaką datę chodzi,na info linii nic nie wiedzą
Podałem w pkt.33 datę zawarcia umowy kompl. Tak jak chyba miało być i taką podał mi Tauron ale niestety coś nie pasuje

----------


## tkaczor123

> Oby. Czekam już od 17 listopada. Niektórzy dostali po 2 tyg a ja po 2 mc jak dobrze pójdzie.


Może masz coś nie tak w wniosku? Lepiej zadzwoń wiem że ciężko się tam dodzwonić ale może się uda

----------


## fotohobby

> A ja mam status negatywny 
> Powód brak daty przyłączenia
> Wie ktoś może o jaką datę chodzi,na info linii nic nie wiedzą
> Podałem w pkt.33 datę zawarcia umowy kompl. Tak jak chyba miało być i taką podał mi Tauron ale niestety coś nie pasuje


Masz nowa umowę kompl., czy aneks ?

----------


## gawel

> A ja mam status negatywny 
> Powód brak daty przyłączenia
> Wie ktoś może o jaką datę chodzi,na info linii nic nie wiedzą
> Podałem w pkt.33 datę zawarcia umowy kompl. Tak jak chyba miało być i taką podał mi Tauron ale niestety coś nie pasuje


Data wymiany licznika na dwubiegunowy zgodna z protokołem.

----------


## gawel

> Masz nowa umowę kompl., czy aneks ?


Co za różnica umowę miałem prosumencką 3 tygodnie przed przyłączeniem to nie przeszkadza.

----------


## arro77

Mam aneks do umowy,wiec pewnie tak jak piszesz chodzi o datę aneksu po wymianie licznika a nr.umowy kompleksowej pewnie zostawić w pkcie34,dzięki ,oby to było to...

----------


## fotohobby

> Co za różnica umowę miałem prosumencką 3 tygodnie przed przyłączeniem to nie przeszkadza.


Ano taka różnica, że nie wszyscy wiedzę, że kiedy przychodzi aneks, to w polu "data zawarcia umowy kompleksowej" wpisuję się datę wystawienia aneksu

----------


## fotohobby

> Data wymiany licznika na dwubiegunowy zgodna z protokołem.


Serio ?  :smile: 
we wniosku jedyna data o jaką pytają, to "Data zawarcia umowy kompleksowej"

----------


## arro77

> Ano taka różnica, że nie wszyscy wiedzę, że kiedy przychodzi aneks, to w polu "data zawarcia umowy kompleksowej" wpisuję się datę wystawienia aneksu


Masz chyba rację foto...na infol.dowiedziałem się że bardzo dużo błedôw jest z tego właśnie powodu ,ale nic więcej nie są w stanie pomòc,od wczoraj troszkę się pozmieniało,status wniosku można łatwo sprawdzić wpisując e-maili na danej stronie, a od lutego ma zmienić się trochę formularz elektroniczny wypełniania wniosku.

----------


## olszan

Witam. Pytanie do osób które składały wnioski.  Czy długo czekaliście na zaświadczenie od OSD? Czekam już  2 tygodnie a PGE Dystrybucja nic ne wystawia. Czy konieczne jest  zaświadczenie? Czy można zastosować protokół z wymiany licznika? Pozdrawiam

----------


## fotohobby

Tauron, 10 dni.
Protokół nie jest akceptowanym dokumentem

----------


## sankarz

Witam, mam problem z NFOŚiGW, fotowoltanika założona, dokumenty złożone ale otrzymałem dzisiaj wiadomość mailową:
*"1. brak potwierdzenia dokonania zapłaty całej kwoty za instalację – należy przedstawić poświadczenia płatności potwierdzające kwotę i datę zapłaty lub przedstawić oświadczenie wnioskodawcy o dokonaniu zapłaty, z podaniem dat i kwot zapłaty - do pisma z Banku Santander powinno być dołączone potwierdzenie przelewu"
Prosimy o przekazanie ww. dokumentów w terminie 14 dni.
Dokumenty wymagane w oryginale (o ile dotyczy) należy przekazać pocztą na adres biura NFOŚiGW. Pozostałe dokumenty można przekazać mailem, w odpowiedzi na niniejszego maila (adres: [email protected]).*

Pytanie moje brzmi czy muszę przesłać brakujący dokument pocztą, czy wystarczy skan i mailem wysłać czy da pewności złożyć nowy wniosek??

----------


## @ltom

Ja wniosek złożyłem w listopadzie. Instalacje wykonałem sam. Do tej pory czekam na jakieś info ale na infolini tragedia na maila nikt nie odpisał od tygodnia. 
W grudniu odpisali mi że coś do wniosku będzie do uzupełnienia - nie odrzucili a odłożyli na później i że wszystko ma być już do 13 wyjaśnione. Że pewnie trzeba jakieś oświadczenie albo coś jest mało czytelne. 
Troszkę to wszystko kpina bo rozpoczęli nowy nabór a nie zakończyli starego. Obecnie mam status WNIOSEK "nr wniosku" W PROCESIE UZUPEŁNIANIA. Miał ktoś taką sytuację?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Tak jak pisałem wcześniej, do dwóch tygodni ma być "załatwiony" pierwszy nabór, a drugi normalnie trwa. Teraz jest tylko jakiś okres przejściowy między starym a nowym formularzem we wnioskach elektronicznych i potrwa do końca stycznia

----------


## @ltom

> Witam, mam problem z NFOŚiGW, fotowoltanika założona, dokumenty złożone ale otrzymałem dzisiaj wiadomość mailową:
> *"1. brak potwierdzenia dokonania zapłaty całej kwoty za instalację – należy przedstawić poświadczenia płatności potwierdzające kwotę i datę zapłaty lub przedstawić oświadczenie wnioskodawcy o dokonaniu zapłaty, z podaniem dat i kwot zapłaty - do pisma z Banku Santander powinno być dołączone potwierdzenie przelewu"
> Prosimy o przekazanie ww. dokumentów w terminie 14 dni.
> Dokumenty wymagane w oryginale (o ile dotyczy) należy przekazać pocztą na adres biura NFOŚiGW. Pozostałe dokumenty można przekazać mailem, w odpowiedzi na niniejszego maila (adres: [email protected]).*
> 
> Pytanie moje brzmi czy muszę przesłać brakujący dokument pocztą, czy wystarczy skan i mailem wysłać czy da pewności złożyć nowy wniosek??


Witam
Kiedy kolego składaleś wniosek? Udało Ci się skontaktować z nfosigw? Myślę że będziesz mógł wysłać skana na maila bo tak mi mówili jak udało mi się tam dodzwonić w grudniu. Ale przy takim bałaganie jaki tam teraz panuje to nic nie jest pewne.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## oloksyk

Po 2 miesiącach oczekiwania, bycia na 3 zatwierdzonych listach - dziś dotarł do mnie przelew na 5k zł.

----------


## gawel

> Po 2 miesiącach oczekiwania, bycia na 3 zatwierdzonych listach - dziś dotarł do mnie przelew na 5k zł.


gratulacje

----------


## anatema

Ja też dostałem nareszcie swoje 5 tys. po ponad 2 m-cach oczekiwania. Chyba wczoraj jakiś zbiorowy przelew poszedł  :wink: 

Z tego co mogę się podzielić to:
- jeśli po 2-3 tygodniach nie ma odzewu  - piszcie maila i domagajcie się wyjaśnień na [email protected]; odpowiadają z dużym opóźnieniem ale w moim przypadku konkretnie; otóż okazało się, że wniosek (mimo że elektroniczny) zapodział się gdzieś w ich systemie i nie wiem czy gdybym nie napisał to by się w ogóle odnalazł (!)
- uwaga, nie składajcie go drugi raz dopóki nie otrzymacie odpowiedzi na tak lub nie, przy czym dowodem złożenia elektronicznego jest wygenerowane poświadczenie UPP (dodatkowo przychodzi email z informacją zwrotną)
- dzwonienie na infolinię to kompletna strata czasu - nic wam praktycznego nie powiedzą odnośnie statusu złożonego wniosku.
- odnośnie wpisywania numeru umowy kompleksowej - to ja nie wiem co to jest ale wpisałem po prostu nr umowy z Energa (z 2006 r.) i takie coś przeszło; Energa nie zawarła ze mną żadnego dodatkowego aneksu; na mocy prawa stałem się prosumentem i na fakturze doszły dodatkowe pozycje i rozliczenia.
- w zeznaniu PIT za 2019, przy okazji korzystania z ulgi term. można wykazać całą kwotę z faktury za FV, jeśli otrzymaliście wypłatę z "Mój Prąd" w styczniu; w takim przypadku, dotacje przyznaną rozliczycie dopiero w zeznaniu za 2020 - czyli za rok.

----------


## @ltom

Jak dla mnie ten program to organizacyjne dno. Infolinia nie działa, nikt nie odpisuje na maile z przed 10 dni. Wniosek złożony 20 listopada i do tej pory zero odzewu. Jak udało mi się dodzwonić w grudniu to nikt nic nie wie. "wniosek nie został odrzucony jedynie trzeba będzie coś dosłać bo może być np. nieczytelne do 13 stycznia muszą być wszystkie wnioski rozpatrzone". Rozpoczynają kolejny nabór a nie zakończyli poprzedniego - bałagan jeszcze większy. Dobrze widzieli jaki mają budżet i ile będzie wniosków więc trzeba by się było na to przygotować.

----------


## oloksyk

> - w zeznaniu PIT za 2019, przy okazji korzystania z ulgi term. można wykazać całą kwotę z faktury za FV, jeśli otrzymaliście wypłatę z "Mój Prąd" w styczniu; w takim przypadku, dotacje przyznaną rozliczycie dopiero w zeznaniu za 2020 - czyli za rok.


Nie rozumiem tego, przecież dotacja nie jest opodatkowania i nie trzeba jej rozliczać.

----------


## anatema

Chodzi o skorzystanie z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej m.in. na instalacje FV - możesz dodatkowo odliczyć koszt w PIT, przy czym jeśli otrzymałeś dotacje z mojprad to ten koszt musisz pomniejszyć o wartość dotacji; tak jak napisałem nie musisz pomniejszyć w zeznaniu za 2019 r. jeśli otrzymałeś wypłatę w styczniu 2020r.

----------


## oloksyk

Rozumiem jak działa ulga termomodernizacyjna, nie rozumiem natomiast jak by to miało być rozliczane w zeznaniu PIT za 2020 rok. 
Wtedy co, wpisujesz dotację do zeznania i płacisz od niej podatek?

----------


## abes99

> ...nie musisz pomniejszyć w zeznaniu za 2019 r. jeśli otrzymałeś wypłatę w styczniu 2020r.


Mam analogiczną sytuację u siostry i teścia - fotowoltaika założona i zafakturowana w grudniu 2019, ale dopiero teraz będą składać wniosek o 5k z programu Mój Prąd. Można rozliczając ulgę termomodernizacyjną za 2019r. od razu odjąć te 5k od faktury za PV? Czy jeśli wypłacona w 2020r. to w PIT 2019 cała FV obniża dochód, a w PIT 2020 doliczyć do dochodu te 5k?

----------


## fotohobby

Druga opcja.

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Nie rozumiem tego, przecież dotacja nie jest opodatkowania i nie trzeba jej rozliczać.


Nie jest opodatkowana, ale nie przysługuje do niej ulga termomodernizacyjna. Czyli jeśli instalowałeś w 2019, a pieniądze z "Mój prąd" dostałeś w 2019 - to odliczasz od podstawy opodatkowania koszt instalalcji - 5000 zł.

Jeśli instalowałeś w '19, dostałeś przelew w '20 - to za 2019 odliczasz cały koszt instalacji, a za 2020 masz 5000 przychodu. Jest to opisane gdzieś tam w przykładach czy pytaniach na stronie projektu.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

POBE zrobiło cały poradnik jak krok po kroku skorzystać z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej. Jest normalnie dostępny w internecie, bezpłatny i fajnie napisany

----------


## fotohobby

Cóż dzieje się z programem ? Nowe listy rankingowe się nie ukazują, nie są nawet rozliczone wnioski z 2019 roku.
Ja, po zapytaniu mailowym, otrzymałem odpowiedź, że mój wniosek został rozpatrzony pozytywnie i znajduje się na liście nr 80, tyle, że lista nr 80 jeszcze nie została opublikowana.

----------


## anatema

> Cóż dzieje się z programem ? Nowe listy rankingowe się nie ukazują, nie są nawet rozliczone wnioski z 2019 roku.
> Ja, po zapytaniu mailowym, otrzymałem odpowiedź, że mój wniosek został rozpatrzony pozytywnie i znajduje się na liście nr 80, tyle, że lista nr 80 jeszcze nie została opublikowana.


No, ja po wiadomości że jestem na liście rankingowej czekałem jeszcze ponad miesiąc za przelewem. Uzbroić się w cierpliwość i czekać.

----------


## lesiu681

> Cóż dzieje się z programem ? Nowe listy rankingowe się nie ukazują, nie są nawet rozliczone wnioski z 2019 roku.
> Ja, po zapytaniu mailowym, otrzymałem odpowiedź, że mój wniosek został rozpatrzony pozytywnie i znajduje się na liście nr 80, tyle, że lista nr 80 jeszcze nie została opublikowana.


Ja jestem na liście nr 79, kilka dni temu dostałem maila, że mój wniosek został rozpatrzony pozytywnie i czeka na podpis w ministerstwie. Czas na przelew to około miesiąc po podpisaniu więc trzeba się uzbroić w cierpliwość.  :smile:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

To w sumie ciekawe, że jest tak różny czas oczekiwania. Niektórzy z was piszą o 10 dniach, niektórzy o ponad dwóch miesiącach.. Rozumiem jeszcze że jak likwidowano ME, to czas oczekiwania mógł się przeciągnąć, ale teraz teoretycznie wszystko powinno iść sprawniej, drugi nabór niby hula

----------


## tkaczor123

> To w sumie ciekawe, że jest tak różny czas oczekiwania. Niektórzy z was piszą o 10 dniach, niektórzy o ponad dwóch miesiącach.. Rozumiem jeszcze że jak likwidowano ME, to czas oczekiwania mógł się przeciągnąć, ale teraz teoretycznie wszystko powinno iść sprawniej, drugi nabór niby hula


Hula czy jeszcze "trawią" wnioski z pierwszego naboru???
Jest ktoś kto składał wniosek w 2 turze i dostał odpowiedź o rozpatrzeniu wniosku?
Ciekawe co zmieni się w wniosku na 2 nabór.

----------


## dwiemuchy

Wniosek wygląda tak samo. A listy... wiszą - zarówno moja 78 jak i wcześniejsza znajomego 76 jeszcze nie wypłaciły kasy.

----------


## fotohobby

Ja jestem na liście z 20.01, ale maila z automatu nie dostałem - dopiero, jak napisałem do BOK.
Dlaczego w 2019 roku wszystko pięknie hulało, od tego roku taki dramat ?
Ktoś się wziął za "poprawianie" ?

----------


## kulibob

> Ja jestem na liście z 20.01, ale maila z automatu nie dostałem - dopiero, jak napisałem do BOK.
> Dlaczego w 2019 roku wszystko pięknie hulało, od tego roku taki dramat ?
> Ktoś się wziął za "poprawianie" ?


Panele zakładałeś 100lat temu i jeszcze pieniędzy nie dostałeś??

----------


## Pytajnick

> Ja jestem na liście z 20.01, ale maila z automatu nie dostałem - dopiero, jak napisałem do BOK.
> Dlaczego w 2019 roku wszystko pięknie hulało, od tego roku taki dramat ?
> Ktoś się wziął za "poprawianie" ?


Ferie są przecież a urzędnik odpocząć musi  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> Panele zakładałeś 100lat temu i jeszcze pieniędzy nie dostałeś??


20.01
Dwudziesty styczeń dla niekumatych...

----------


## Klebek

Witam. Wysłałem wniosek 10.12.2019 i do dzisiaj cisza. Maila wysłałem 31.12.2019 i też cisza. Dodzwonienie się jest niemożliwe do tego bajzlu. Co dalej robić? Chyba pozostaje jechać na wycieczkę do warszawki!

----------


## olszan

Złożyłem wniosek 14.01.20. W statusie na stronie Mój Prąd : WNIOSEK NIE ZOSTAŁ JESZCZE ZAREJESTROWANY LUB WPROWADZONO NIEPOPRAWNE DANE.    Pisać?    Czekać?  Co robić??   pozdrawiam

----------


## Klebek

Ja mam taki sam napis czyli WNIOSEK NIE ZOSTAŁ JESZCZE ZAREJESTROWANY LUB WPROWADZONO NIEPOPRAWNE DANE. Nie mam pewności czy to ich zapytanie w ogóle działa. Czemu ostatnia lista jest z 20.12.2019?

----------


## ayo007

Kolega się dodzwonił po kilkudziesięciu minutach czekania na infolinię i Pani łaskawie mu oznajmiła, że wnioski z nowego naboru będą rozpatrywane w lutym...złożyłem wniosek elektronicznie 14.01 i cisza...

----------


## lesiu681

> Złożyłem wniosek 14.01.20. W statusie na stronie Mój Prąd : WNIOSEK NIE ZOSTAŁ JESZCZE ZAREJESTROWANY LUB WPROWADZONO NIEPOPRAWNE DANE.    Pisać?    Czekać?  Co robić??   pozdrawiam


Czekać, na stronie "Mój Prąd" pisze, żeby nie dzwonić szybciej niż po 3 tygodniach. Ja swój wniosek wysłałem 17.12.2019r, dzwoniłem coś koło 20-tego stycznia, pani na infolinii powiedziała mi tylko, że wniosek został poprawnie zweryfikowany. Po prawie tygodniu dostałem oficjalnego maila, że wniosek został skierowany do podpisania i po tym jest miesiąc na przelanie pieniędzy.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja mam taki sam napis czyli WNIOSEK NIE ZOSTAŁ JESZCZE ZAREJESTROWANY LUB WPROWADZONO NIEPOPRAWNE DANE. Nie mam pewności czy to ich zapytanie w ogóle działa. Czemu ostatnia lista jest z 20.12.2019?


tu są nowsze:
https://www.gov.pl/web/aktywa-panstw...nych-projektow

to zapytanie nie działa - ja, chociaż jestem na ostatniej liście otrzymuję taką samą odpowiedź

----------


## @ltom

Ja dostałem maila wczoraj że wniosek jest pozytywnie rozpatrzony. I żebym czekał cierpliwie na pieniądze. Bardzo ciekawe bo wniosek złożony w listopadzie i dwa miesiące otrzymywałem odpowiedź że coś jest do poprawy albo uzupełnienia. Pogubić się można. Straszny bałagan. Odpowiedzi na maile po kilka tygodni, infolinia po 50 oczekujących a jak po godzinie wiszenia na linii nawiązuje połączenie to i tak nic nie potrafią pomóc. Zobaczymy czy przeleją pieniądze bo przecież w systemie nadal mój wniosek czeka na uzupełnienie a list rankingowych próżno szukać.

----------


## @ltom

Jak wpisujecie email to tylko dużymi literami wszystko inaczej nie przyjmie.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Hula czy jeszcze "trawią" wnioski z pierwszego naboru???
> Jest ktoś kto składał wniosek w 2 turze i dostał odpowiedź o rozpatrzeniu wniosku?
> Ciekawe co zmieni się w wniosku na 2 nabór.


Bardzo możliwe, że jeszcze rozpatrują. W połowie stycznia mówili że się uporają z pierwszym naborem w ciągu następnych dwóch tygodni. One właśnie mijają, więc możliwe że jeszcze się nie wyrobili.
Właśnie dlatego napisałem, że niby hula

----------


## fotohobby

> Jak wpisujecie email to tylko dużymi literami wszystko inaczej nie przyjmie.


Nie ma znaczenia. Nawet po PPE nie zwraca prawidłowej odpowiedzi.

----------


## @ltom

To że wszystko nie aktualne to fakt. Ja jestem cały czas z statusem w trakcie uzupełniania.

----------


## dwiemuchy

^^^^
I cyk, właśnie przyszedł przelew - wniosek składany 20.12.

----------


## fotohobby

A na której liście byłeś ?

EDIT - Doczytałem, 78.
A znajomy z 76  też już dostał ?

----------


## dwiemuchy

A nie wiem, jest akurat na nartach.

Edit: w sumie sprawdziłem dziś (bo wczoraj nie działało) - mój wniosek dalej jest jako "ocena pozytywna - do zatwierdzenia".

----------


## @ltom

Mega organizacja. Kolega złożył wniosek 20 grudnia otrzymał pieniądze, ja złożyłem wniosek 25 listopada i przedwczoraj dostałem dopiero informacje o pozytywnym rozpatrzeniu po dwóch miesiącach zapewnień że z wnioskiem jest coś nie tak  :wink:  takie rzeczy tylko w Polsce  :wink:  zamiast iść za koleją to robią mega bałagan i wszyscy muszą być wpienieni. W moim przypadku ktoś po prostu pierdzielnął wniosek na półkę i leżał miesiąc potem drugi. Teraz to już w ogóle organizacyjne dno system nie aktualizowany, infolinia zapchana i list niema.

----------


## fotohobby

System za dobrze działał, więc zaczęli to "naprawiać"  :smile: 

Prędzej chyba zwrot z PITu dostanę, niż przelew z Mój Prąd  :smile:

----------


## tkaczor123

> System za dobrze działał, więc zaczęli to "naprawiać" 
> 
> Prędzej chyba zwrot z PITu dostanę, niż przelew z Mój Prąd


 Nie jest tak źle kumpel po 2 miesiącach dostał 5 tysi za to kupił sobie zmywarkę indukcję i lodówkę :smile: .

----------


## @ltom

Orientuje się ktoś czy ekipa z mój prąd zamierza opublikować jeszcze listy rankingowe? Bo niby maila dostałem ale jakoś widok na liście bardziej człowieka uspokaja  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Ja jestem na liście, a maila nie dostałem  :smile: 
Totalna ruletka.

Zastanawiam się, jak można w ciągu dwóch tygodni spieprzyć dobrze działąjący od paru miesięcy system.

----------


## adam_mk

"Zastanawiam się, jak można w ciągu dwóch tygodni spieprzyć dobrze działąjący od paru miesięcy system. "

No jak to - jak?
SZYBKO!!!

Adam M.

----------


## kulibob

> System za dobrze działał, więc zaczęli to "naprawiać" 
> 
> Prędzej chyba zwrot z PITu dostanę, niż przelew z Mój Prąd


Nie dadzą Ci bo wiedzą że grzejesz gazem   :smile: 

To gówno dopiero przedemną

----------


## bobrow

Nie nerwujsja...
program musi jeszcze działać co najmniej do wyborów prezydenckich...
U mnie poszło jak z płatka :
-Tauron wymienił mi licznik po niecałych trzech tyg
-kasę z dotacji dostałem po niecałych 4 tyg od złożenia wniosku (elektronicznie)
Powodzenia

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie nerwujsja...
> program musi jeszcze działać co najmniej do wyborów prezydenckich...
> U mnie poszło jak z płatka :
> -Tauron wymienił mi licznik po niecałych trzech tyg
> -kasę z dotacji dostałem po niecałych 4 tyg od złożenia wniosku (elektronicznie)
> Powodzenia


Ja tam się nie denerwuję, raczej zżymam,  że nawet, jak jakieś rządowy program zaczyna dobrze działać, to ten piekny stan nie trwa długo.
Tu pewnie w przerwie między jednym, a drugim naborem obsadzili znów władze programu jakimiś "krewnymi i znajomymi Królika" (czy też Kaczora) i wszystko poszło w p....
Bo - pieniądze są, dobrze dotychczas działający schemat jest, chętnych coraz więcej, a NIC się w temacie nie rusza

----------


## bobrow

> Ja tam się nie denerwuję, raczej zżymam,  że nawet, jak jakieś rządowy program zaczyna dobrze działać, to ten piekny stan nie trwa długo.
> Tu pewnie w przerwie między jednym, a drugim naborem obsadzili znów władze programu jakimiś "krewnymi i znajomymi Królika" (czy też Kaczora) i wszystko poszło w p....
> Bo - pieniądze są, dobrze dotychczas działający schemat jest, chętnych coraz więcej, a NIC się w temacie nie rusza


Dajmy im szansę-karnawał jeszcze trwa , a po ostatkach jeszcze trzeba wrócić do formy...więc do marca powinno pyknąć...

----------


## tobiasz86

Mam pytanie odnośnie "Mój Prąd" 
Chcielibyśmy skorzystać z dopłaty ale też nie leży nam by przepłacić za samą instalację już na początku. Dlatego zestaw chcemy kupić samodzielnie, kuzyn pracuje w hurtowni więc mamy przyzwoite ceny- niestety w takim przypadku musimy zapłacić 23% VAT ale i tak się opłaca chociaż gdyby się dało ugryźć to na 8% to było by pięknie. 
Drugi kuzyn pracuje w dużej firmie i jest monterem instalacji więc dałby radę mi to wszystko ogarnąć, koszt to dobra przysłowiowa flaszka. 
Tylko jak to się ma do dokumentów starając się o pieniądze z programu.
Jest tam zapis, że trzeba przedstawić dowód zakupu i montażu a kolejny punkt mówi o złożeniu oświadczenia o samodzielnym montażu.

I tu pytanie 1, jeśli złoże oświadczenie o samodzielnym montaży to analogicznie wystarczy tylko faktura za instalacje?
i pytanie 2: z oświadczenia wynika że montuję sam- ale przecież nie posiadam do tego uprawnień- czy to jest przeszkodą?
pozdrawiam

----------


## @ltom

> Mam pytanie odnośnie "Mój Prąd" 
> Chcielibyśmy skorzystać z dopłaty ale też nie leży nam by przepłacić za samą instalację już na początku. Dlatego zestaw chcemy kupić samodzielnie, kuzyn pracuje w hurtowni więc mamy przyzwoite ceny- niestety w takim przypadku musimy zapłacić 23% VAT ale i tak się opłaca chociaż gdyby się dało ugryźć to na 8% to było by pięknie. 
> Drugi kuzyn pracuje w dużej firmie i jest monterem instalacji więc dałby radę mi to wszystko ogarnąć, koszt to dobra przysłowiowa flaszka. 
> Tylko jak to się ma do dokumentów starając się o pieniądze z programu.
> Jest tam zapis, że trzeba przedstawić dowód zakupu i montażu a kolejny punkt mówi o złożeniu oświadczenia o samodzielnym montażu.
> 
> I tu pytanie 1, jeśli złoże oświadczenie o samodzielnym montaży to analogicznie wystarczy tylko faktura za instalacje?
> i pytanie 2: z oświadczenia wynika że montuję sam- ale przecież nie posiadam do tego uprawnień- czy to jest przeszkodą?
> pozdrawiam


Składasz oświadczenie że posiadasz uprawnienia do montażu. Jeśli nie posiadasz trzeba mieć fakturę za ten montaż. Nikt tego nie sprawdza przy wniosku ale musisz mieć świadomość że składasz oświadczenie niezgodne z prawdą co jest karane. Kiedyś przeczytałem że przy wnioskach nie weryfikują oświadczeń ale kontrolę mają to już weryfikować. Poza tym żeby złożyć wniosek o przyłączenie mikroinstalacji potrzebujesz podpis osoby z uprawnieniami.

----------


## @ltom

> Ja jestem na liście, a maila nie dostałem 
> Totalna ruletka.
> 
> Zastanawiam się, jak można w ciągu dwóch tygodni spieprzyć dobrze działąjący od paru miesięcy system.


Bycie na liście moim zdanie wygląda lepiej niż jakiś email  :smile:  jak już dostanę przelew to wypadałoby napisać o tym książkę  :wink:

----------


## tobiasz86

Wykonywanie pełnej instalacji samodzielnie jest dosyć trudne, do pomocy posłuży mi kuzyn (nieodpłatnie) z uprawnieniami- czy jest w stanie taki przykład obejść system? No wykonujemy sami, jest przy tym podoba z uprawnieniami. Czy myślicie że to jest ok? Nie mam zamiaru robić czegoś niezgodnie z prawem ale też nie mam ochoty wydać niepotrzebnie pieniędzy.

----------


## Xesxpox

Witam 
Koledzy kto może starać się o dofinansowanie w tym programie? Chodzi mianowicie o taką kwestię. Dom jest własnością X, dom wynajmuje Y. Na Y jest licznik i rachunki. Y chce założyć panele i skorzystać z dofinansowania-czy je dostanie skoro nie jest właścićelem nieruchomości? Kto zarządza tym programem-starostwa czy gminy?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Według założeń programu beneficjentem jest zawsze osoba fizyczna wytwarzająca energię elektryczną na własne potrzeby, która ma zawartą umowę kompleksową regulującą kwestie związane z wprowadzaniem do sieci energii elektrycznej wytworzonej w mikroinstalacji. 

Ważna jest umowa z OSD. Jeśli jest zawarta przez Y to Y powinien być wnioskodawcą. A jeśli chodzi o fakturę VAT i nie ma możliwości by ona była wystawiona na beneficjenta, czyli Y, to konieczne jest by dane na fakturze wskazywały że dotyczą tej konkretnej instalacji - adres, nazwa towaru/usługi.

Programem zarządza Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej. Tam kierujesz wniosek albo drogą papierową albo elektroniczną.

----------


## bobrow

> Wykonywanie pełnej instalacji samodzielnie jest dosyć trudne, do pomocy posłuży mi kuzyn (nieodpłatnie) z uprawnieniami- czy jest w stanie taki przykład obejść system? No wykonujemy sami, jest przy tym podoba z uprawnieniami. Czy myślicie że to jest ok? Nie mam zamiaru robić czegoś niezgodnie z prawem ale też nie mam ochoty wydać niepotrzebnie pieniędzy.


Sam zamontowałem sobie całą instalację-do odbiorów w ZE jest potrzebne min uprawnienie SEP osoby montującej ( u mnie to był mój kolega tj imię i nazwisko +nr uprawnienia ).
Przy dotacji Mój Prąd zaznaczasz tylko ,że sam montujesz.
Zresztą -jeśli ktoś by chciał sprawdzać "uprawnienia" do montażu instalacji PV , to tylko ZE -a nie ludzie z dotacji...A skoro ZE pisze ,że wystarcza SEP-to czym Wy ludzie się gryziecie ?
Tymczasem

----------


## tobiasz86

> Sam zamontowałem sobie całą instalację-do odbiorów w ZE jest potrzebne min uprawnienie SEP osoby montującej ( u mnie to był mój kolega tj imię i nazwisko +nr uprawnienia ).
> Przy dotacji Mój Prąd zaznaczasz tylko ,że sam montujesz.
> Zresztą -jeśli ktoś by chciał sprawdzać "uprawnienia" do montażu instalacji PV , to tylko ZE -a nie ludzie z dotacji...A skoro ZE pisze ,że wystarcza SEP-to czym Wy ludzie się gryziecie ?
> Tymczasem


Tak też podejrzewałem, dziękuję

A tak dla podsumowania: do ZE wypełnia instalator podając swoje uprawnienia, natomiast na Mój Prąd przedstawiam fakturę zakupu + oświadczenie o samodzielnym montażu + wniosek- i to wszystko po zakończeniu instalacji i odbiorze jej przez ZE?

----------


## enermos

> ...A skoro ZE pisze ,że wystarcza SEP-to czym Wy ludzie się gryziecie ?
> Tymczasem


Może gryzą się dlatego, że jakieś ludki z forum powtarzają, że wystarczy SEP... nie ma czegoś takiego jak uprawnienia SEP!

Bądź dobrym kolegą i napisz (sprecyzuj) jakie uprawnienia są potrzebne do odebrania mikroinstalacji.

----------


## bobrow

> Może gryzą się dlatego, że jakieś ludki z forum powtarzają, że wystarczy SEP... nie ma czegoś takiego jak uprawnienia SEP!
> 
> Bądź dobrym kolegą i napisz (sprecyzuj) jakie uprawnienia są potrzebne do odebrania mikroinstalacji.


Ok--SEP ,to potocznie...
Wystarczy ,że osoba instalująca posiada np Świadectwo Kwalifikacyjne GR 1 E  wydane przez NOT
Dodam tylko ,że każda osoba pracująca zawodowo z instalacjami do 1kV musi mieć takie uprawnienia..
Żadne czary...

----------


## bobrow

> Tak też podejrzewałem, dziękuję
> 
> A tak dla podsumowania: do ZE wypełnia instalator podając swoje uprawnienia, natomiast na Mój Prąd przedstawiam fakturę zakupu + oświadczenie o samodzielnym montażu + wniosek- i to wszystko po zakończeniu instalacji i odbiorze jej przez ZE?


 Dokładnie TAK

----------


## enermos

> Ok--SEP ,to potocznie...
> Wystarczy ,że osoba instalująca posiada np Świadectwo Kwalifikacyjne GR 1 E  wydane przez NOT


Sęk w tym przyjacielu, że to też nie jest do końca prawda  :wink:  i nie mam namyśli pomyłki z URE.

Mogę cie dalej pociągnąć za język? :yes:

----------


## bobrow

> Sęk w tym przyjacielu, że to też nie jest do końca prawda  i nie mam namyśli pomyłki z URE.
> 
> Mogę cie dalej pociągnąć za język?


Dawaj  :wink:

----------


## enermos

> Dawaj


To cię wyręczę i podpowiem, że jak sobie wygoglujesz taką przykładową legitymację E1 to w środku niej, na prawej stronie, na dole będą takie pozycje:




> montażu, remontów, konserwacji, kontrolno-pomiarowym


 - jak się domyślasz nie każdy elektryk posiada legitymację w której takowe wpisy widnieją a powinny. 


A to dopiero początek  :wink:

----------


## dwiemuchy

To jest program centralny, więc wnioski rozpatruje NFOŚiGW w Warszawie. Co do wymagań - masz być stroną umowy przyłączeniowej, skoro licznik i rachunki jest na Y, powinno to być możliwe (tak jak kiedyś ulga remontowa - wystarczył tytuł prawny do lokalu, czyli w zasadzie umowa najmu).

----------


## bobrow

> To cię wyręczę i podpowiem, że jak sobie wygoglujesz taką przykładową legitymację E1 to w środku niej, na prawej stronie, na dole będą takie pozycje:
> 
>  - jak się domyślasz nie każdy elektryk posiada legitymację w której takowe wpisy widnieją a powinny. 
> 
> 
> A to dopiero początek


W Tauronie takowe uprawnienie jest honorowane ...I mnie to odpowiada...
No , ale niestety -bardzo dobrze mi z tym i nie mam zamiaru się biczować z tego powodu ,że z w/w uprawnieniami mam odebraną instalację PV...

----------


## bobrow

Dodam jeszcze fotkę z wniosku Tauronowego o przyłącze mikroinstalacji


Zaznaczyłem czerwonym kolorem o czym pisałem...

----------


## enermos

> W Tauronie takowe uprawnienie jest honorowane ...I mnie to odpowiada...
> No , ale niestety -bardzo dobrze mi z tym i nie mam zamiaru się biczować z tego powodu ,że z w/w uprawnieniami mam odebraną instalację PV...


Honorowane? Jeśli to prawda to będziesz pierwszym znanym mi przypadkiem, gdzie mikroinstalacja narobiła szkód w krajowej sieci elektroenergetycznej i właściciel jechał z papierami do rejonu.
Zakładam, że tak nie jest i się zwyczajnie mylisz. 

ZE ma takie wymagania nie dlatego żeby kontrolować jaką kowalski ma instalację za licznikiem  :wink: . Weź to na chłopski rozum. 

Powiem wprost: W razie jakiegokolwiek 


> W


 te wszystkie 


> uprawnienia


będą weryfikowane i ewentualnie honorowane! A teraz dobra wiadomość - raczej tylko wtedy  :wink:

----------


## enermos

> Dodam jeszcze fotkę z wniosku Tauronowego o przyłącze mikroinstalacji
> 
> 
> Zaznaczyłem czerwonym kolorem o czym pisałem...


Tauron to nie jedyny dostawca energii elektrycznej ale trzeba przyznać wymagania ma małe (przynajmniej początkowe).

----------


## bobrow

> Honorowane? Jeśli to prawda to będziesz pierwszym znanym mi przypadkiem, gdzie mikroinstalacja narobiła szkód w krajowej sieci elektroenergetycznej i właściciel jechał z papierami do rejonu.
> Zakładam, że tak nie jest i się zwyczajnie mylisz. 
> 
> ZE ma takie wymagania nie dlatego żeby kontrolować jaką kowalski ma instalację za licznikiem . Weź to na chłopski rozum. 
> 
> Powiem wprost: W razie jakiegokolwiek  te wszystkie będą weryfikowane! A teraz dobra wiadomość - raczej tylko wtedy


Oj-chyba zaczynamy się kręcić w kwadratowe kółeczko...
Dla mnie sprawa wygląda jasno :
-ZE odebrał moją PV z uprawnieniem "SEP"
-sprzęt ma odpowiednie certyfikaty
A jak będzie coś nie halo , to zobaczymy -tylko nasuwa mi się pytanie :
czy ZE odłączy mi PV ,czy będzie drążyło zagadnienie...
Tymczasem

PS
Chyba wszyscy obeznani z tematem zasilania elektrycznego,wiedzą jakie piki/sriki wprowadzają maszyny i nawet "normalne" urządzenia do sieci i jakoś się kręci kabarecik...

----------


## bobrow

> Tauron to nie jedyny dostawca energii elektrycznej ale trzeba przyznać wymagania ma małe (przynajmniej początkowe).


Ok-nie wiem jak jest w innych ZE (choć nie przypominam sobie ,żeby było to nie możliwe)

----------


## @ltom

Mi w doradztwie energetycznym powiedzieli że na etapie wnioskowania nie ma weryfikacji uprawnień. Ale przy kontrolach owszem. I jak się wytłumaczyć z oświadczenia że się wykonało instalacje samodzielnie zgodnie z posiadanymi uprawnieniami skoro się ich nie posiada?

----------


## bobrow

> Mi w doradztwie energetycznym powiedzieli że na etapie wnioskowania nie ma weryfikacji uprawnień. Ale przy kontrolach owszem. I jak się wytłumaczyć z oświadczenia że się wykonało instalacje samodzielnie zgodnie z posiadanymi uprawnieniami skoro się ich nie posiada?


Jeszcze raz (odnośnie Taurona)-wg fotki ,którą wrzuciłem nie wpisujesz siebie jako instalator , tylko kogoś kto Ci to podpisze...
Więc przy kontroli nie musisz mieć żadnych uprawnień.
Jeśli nie znasz się na elektryce , to nadal możesz wykonać instalację systemem gospodarczym i zlecić komuś z (odpowiednimi) uprawnieniami wykonanie elektryki.
Jeśli jesteś "elektryczny" , a nie masz uprawnień -to bierzesz flaszkę i prosisz kolegę...

----------


## enermos

> Ok-nie wiem jak jest w innych ZE (choć nie przypominam sobie ,żeby było to nie możliwe)


Energa podobnie do taurona ale już*PGE wymaga zostawienia protokołów z pomiarów... 
Zaryzykuje stwierdzenie, że gdybyś w ich wniosku w polu nr kwalifikacji napisał losowe liczby to też by to przeszło  :wink:  

Oni będą się czepiać jak tylko coś się stanie po ich stronie z powodu mikroinstalacji (lub domniemanego powodu).
Zacznie nie się od niepełnych kwalifikacji a skończy na normie PN-EN która to reguluje. 

Tfu oby nic takiego nie miało miejsca  :wink:  

*Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany wymogami i szeroko pojętymi papierami to służę pomocą, informacją.*

----------


## tobiasz86

Mam przed sobą wniosek z PGE, u nich pkt7- Oświadczenie instalatora mikroinstalacji - nikt nie pyta czy monterem jest właściciel czy osoba trzecia. Osoba podpisująca się powinna mieć ważne certyfikaty/uprawnienia i tyle. :wink:

----------


## enermos

> Mam przed sobą wniosek z PGE, u nich pkt7- Oświadczenie instalatora mikroinstalacji - nikt nie pyta czy monterem jest właściciel czy osoba trzecia. Osoba podpisująca się powinna mieć ważne certyfikaty/uprawnienia i tyle.


Dokładnie tak - ale to już wszyscy wiemy  :wink:

----------


## @ltom

> Jeszcze raz (odnośnie Taurona)-wg fotki ,którą wrzuciłem nie wpisujesz siebie jako instalator , tylko kogoś kto Ci to podpisze...
> Więc przy kontroli nie musisz mieć żadnych uprawnień.
> Jeśli nie znasz się na elektryce , to nadal możesz wykonać instalację systemem gospodarczym i zlecić komuś z (odpowiednimi) uprawnieniami wykonanie elektryki.
> Jeśli jesteś "elektryczny" , a nie masz uprawnień -to bierzesz flaszkę i prosisz kolegę...


No właśnie instalacji fotowoltaicznej nie powinno się robić systemem gospodarczym tak samo jak nie robi się rozdzielni elektrycznej systemem gospodarczym. Dlaczego - bo ta instalacja może kogoś zabić - dlatego potrzebne są uprawnienia i taką instalację osoba która podpisuje powinna nadzorować. Jeśli ktoś bierze na siebie taką odpowiedzialność za flaszkę - gratuluję głupoty. W razie W jak to było wcześniej napisane operator wszystkie papiery z pieczątkami znajdzie. 
Co do kontroli jak już pisałem wcześniej informacja z doradztwa energetycznego które obsługuje informację dla programu mój prąd - będą kontrole przez 3 lata - sprawdzane będzie czy instalacja działa, deklarowana moc sprzętu, numery seryjne - czy sprzęt nie jest stary i certyfikaty, uprawnienia. Jak mi powiedzieli montaż samodzielny jest ustępstwem dla instalatorów z uprawnieniami a nie dla ludzi z sąsiadem instalatorem. Jeśli sam wnioskodawca nie ma uprawnień nie może złożyć oświadczenia o samodzielnym wykonaniu instalacji bo sam jej nie wykonał. Powinien mieć fakturę za uruchomienie.

----------


## @ltom

> *Wnioskodawcy którzy posiadają niezbędne kwalifikacje* mogą dokonać samodzielnego montażu zakupionej mikroinstalacji PV. W takiej sytuacji należy zaznaczyć to we wniosku (punkt 21) oraz przedstawić stosowny załącznik nr 5 (zaświadczenia o samodzielnym wykonaniu montażu mikroinstalacji fotowoltaicznej).


cytat z NFOŚiGW tak jak mówiłem wszystko wyjdzie przy kontrolach.

----------


## enermos

> Jak mi powiedzieli montaż samodzielny jest ustępstwem dla instalatorów z uprawnieniami a nie dla ludzi z sąsiadem instalatorem. Jeśli sam wnioskodawca nie ma uprawnień nie może złożyć oświadczenia o samodzielnym wykonaniu instalacji bo sam jej nie wykonał. Powinien mieć fakturę za uruchomienie.


Kto tak powiedział? 

Nie rozumiem. Niby w jaki sposób miałby to być ustępstwem dla instalatora? Postawi sam sobie jako firma (faktura na żonę z 8% vat), postawi jako osoba fizyczna  - 23% vat... gdzie to ustępstwo skoro będzie w plecy 15%? No chyba, że coś pokręciłem.




> Powinien mieć fakturę za uruchomienie


 Nie ma w wymaganiach czegoś takiego, jest faktura za montaż i faktury za klamoty. 

Zobacz jak wygląda deklaracja samoróbki... tam nawet nie ma wspomnienia o uprawnieniach elektrycznych.

----------


## enermos

> cytat z NFOŚiGW tak jak mówiłem wszystko wyjdzie przy kontrolach.


A teraz rozumiem co miałeś na myśli pisząc o ułatwieniu dla instalatorów. Dla ciebie instalator to elektryk.

----------


## bobrow

> No właśnie instalacji fotowoltaicznej nie powinno się robić systemem gospodarczym tak samo jak nie robi się rozdzielni elektrycznej systemem gospodarczym. Dlaczego - bo ta instalacja może kogoś zabić - dlatego potrzebne są uprawnienia i taką instalację osoba która podpisuje powinna nadzorować. Jeśli ktoś bierze na siebie taką odpowiedzialność za flaszkę - gratuluję głupoty. W razie W jak to było wcześniej napisane operator wszystkie papiery z pieczątkami znajdzie. 
> Co do kontroli jak już pisałem wcześniej informacja z doradztwa energetycznego które obsługuje informację dla programu mój prąd - będą kontrole przez 3 lata - sprawdzane będzie czy instalacja działa, deklarowana moc sprzętu, numery seryjne - czy sprzęt nie jest stary i certyfikaty, uprawnienia. Jak mi powiedzieli montaż samodzielny jest ustępstwem dla instalatorów z uprawnieniami a nie dla ludzi z sąsiadem instalatorem. Jeśli sam wnioskodawca nie ma uprawnień nie może złożyć oświadczenia o samodzielnym wykonaniu instalacji bo sam jej nie wykonał. Powinien mieć fakturę za uruchomienie.


Nikt tu nie pisał ,żeby bezmyślnie podbijać papiery-tak jak pisałem :
 jeśli ktoś nie zna się na elektryce , to niech sobie znajdzie kogoś z uprawnieniami -ten ktoś może nawet wystawić rachunek za montaż np o równowartości flaszki...
Kontrola ma na celu sprawdzić czy sprzęt był fizycznie nowy i czy działa  , a nie czy ktoś ma fakturę za montaż PV...
Celem programu jest produkcja "Zielonej energii" , dlatego widać ukłony ustawodawcy w tę stronę  kiedy zmieniali przepisy np  :
-o Vacie 8%
-o możliwości samodzielnego montażu przy dotacji
Ludzie-takim myśleniem można się nakręcać dosłownie wszystkim...
Chyba pozostaniemy przy swoim ....
Każdy ma swój rozum i niech decyduje...
A róbta se co chceta !
Adyjos

PS
Kiedyś miałem SEP , może przy okazji sobie odświeżę papiórek i jakby co , to przy " super kontroli z NFOŚ" okażę się aktualną legitymacją (w programie  Mój Prąd nie musiałem takich danych podawać , a NFOŚ nie będzie widzieć co wpisałem do mojego ZE...)

----------


## @ltom

Ustępstwem takim że jak jesteś instalatorem i wnioskodawcą to mimo tego że kupujesz sprzęt 23% to nie musisz płacić za montaż instalacji bo zrobisz to sobie sam. Nawiązywałem do wątku podpis instalacji za flaszkę.

----------


## @ltom

> Nikt tu nie pisał ,żeby bezmyślnie podbijać papiery-tak jak pisałem :
>  jeśli ktoś nie zna się na elektryce , to niech sobie znajdzie kogoś z uprawnieniami -ten ktoś może nawet wystawić rachunek za montaż np o równowartości flaszki...
> Kontrola ma na celu sprawdzić czy sprzęt był fizycznie nowy , a nie czy ktoś ma fakturę za montaż PV...
> Celem programu jest produkcja "Zielonej energii" , dlatego widać ukłony ustawodawcy w tę stronę  kiedy zmieniali przepisy np  :
> -o Vacie 8%
> -o możliwości samodzielnego montażu przy dotacji
> Ludzie-takim myśleniem można się nakręcać dosłownie wszystkim...
> Chyba pozostaniemy przy swoim ....
> Każdy ma swój rozum i niech decyduje...
> ...


Ja tam nie wiem jak do końca będzie z tymi kontrolami - ale myślę że muszą choć wyrywkowo to wszystko zweryfikować bo na dobrą sprawę papier przyjmie wszystko i to nie tylko o uprawnienia chodzi.

----------


## @ltom

> A teraz rozumiem co miałeś na myśli pisząc o ułatwieniu dla instalatorów. Dla ciebie instalator to elektryk.


Osoba która instaluje PV i ma stosowne uprawniania czy certyfikaty.

----------


## bobrow

Jeszcze jedno-jeśli mówimy tu o samodzielnym montażu , to najczęściej chodzi o realny fizyczny montaż -a nie system gospodarczy.
System gospodarczy chyba nie wpadł mi nawet w ucho-przyjmuję to za teoretyczną możliwość.
Dyskusja dotyczy głównie osób "technicznych" w dwóch opcjach :
-z SEP
-i bez SEP
Nie ma co tego gmatwać...

Ach -kolega Tobias właśnie taki system zaproponował ,więc już będzie wiedział co i z czym to się wiąże

----------


## @ltom

> System za dobrze działał, więc zaczęli to "naprawiać" 
> 
> Prędzej chyba zwrot z PITu dostanę, niż przelew z Mój Prąd


Dzisiaj pani na infolinii powiedziała że obecnie wypłacane są dotacje z listy 78 ale już dużo nie zostało więc od jutra pewnie 79. :smile:

----------


## @ltom

> Jeszcze jedno-jeśli mówimy tu o samodzielnym montażu , to najczęściej chodzi o realny fizyczny montaż -a nie system gospodarczy.
> System gospodarczy chyba nie wpadł mi nawet w ucho-przyjmuję to za teoretyczną możliwość.
> Dyskusja dotyczy głównie osób "technicznych" w dwóch opcjach :
> -z SEP
> -i bez SEP
> Nie ma co tego gmatwać...


Ja swoją instalację zrobiłem sobie sam. Bratu wystawiłem fakturę na montaż bo mi powiedzieli że tylko wnioskodawca mający uprawnienia może zrobić sobie sam. Że jeśli on napisze oświadczenie o samodzielnym montażu to mogą przy kontroli dotację cofnąć - bo nie może takiego oświadczenia wystawić bo jest niezgodne z prawdą. Nie wiem czy w ogóle coś takiego będą weryfikować ale wolałem dla świętego spokoju tak zrobić.

----------


## bobrow

> Ja swoją instalację zrobiłem sobie sam. Bratu wystawiłem fakturę na montaż bo mi powiedzieli że tylko wnioskodawca mający uprawnienia może zrobić sobie sam. Że jeśli on napisze oświadczenie o samodzielnym montażu to mogą przy kontroli dotację cofnąć - bo nie może takiego oświadczenia wystawić bo jest niezgodne z prawdą. Nie wiem czy w ogóle coś takiego będą weryfikować ale wolałem dla świętego spokoju tak zrobić.


No i git-a osoby nie prowadzące DG napiszą sobie umowę.

----------


## @ltom

> No i git-a osoby nie prowadzące DG napiszą sobie umowę.


I tu kolejny szkopuł tylko faktury są przez nich przyjmowane  :big grin:  zastanawiam się czy w jakiś sposób to w ogóle będzie weryfikowane wszystko. Przy kontroli u sąsiada z czystego powietrza sprawdzili wszystko - musiał zwrócić dotacje na piec bo okna miały nieodpowiedni współczynnik. Co jak ktoś zgłosi do OSD instalację PV a w rzeczywistości jej nie założy tylko sprzeda? Dotacje otrzyma bo będzie miał faktury i OSD zmieni mu licznik. Kontrole mają niby to weryfikować ale przecież wszystkich nie sprawdzą?

----------


## bobrow

> I tu kolejny szkopuł tylko faktury są przez nich przyjmowane  zastanawiam się czy w jakiś sposób to w ogóle będzie weryfikowane wszystko. Przy kontroli u sąsiada z czystego powietrza sprawdzili wszystko - musiał zwrócić dotacje na piec bo okna miały nieodpowiedni współczynnik. Co jak ktoś zgłosi do OSD instalację PV a w rzeczywistości jej nie założy tylko sprzeda? Dotacje otrzyma bo będzie miał faktury i OSD zmieni mu licznik. Kontrole mają niby to weryfikować ale przecież wszystkich nie sprawdzą?


To jest na to jedno wyjście -podszkolić się i zrobić SEP...
To jest naprawdę baaardzooo prooosty temat...
U nas w firmie nawet zwykli mechanicy musieli zrobić SEP , bo czasem żaróweczkę wymieniają...

Dodam tylko ,że sam przegapiłem to szkolenie i po prostu nie zdążył bym ...

----------


## @ltom

> To jest na to jedno wyjście -podszkolić się i zrobić SEP...
> To jest naprawdę baaardzooo prooosty temat...
> U nas w firmie nawet zwykli mechanicy musieli zrobić SEP , bo czasem żaróweczkę wymieniają...


Najważniejsze żeby osoba montująca miała świadomość co robi i jakie mogą być konsekwencje. Wiem że nie zawsze to idzie w parze z uprawnieniami ale zawsze jest szansa że na takim kursie coś ktoś zasłyszy  :smile:

----------


## enermos

> To jest na to jedno wyjście -podszkolić się i zrobić SEP...
> To jest naprawdę baaardzooo prooosty temat...
> U nas w firmie nawet zwykli mechanicy musieli zrobić SEP , bo czasem żaróweczkę wymieniają...
> 
> Dodam tylko ,że sam przegapiłem to szkolenie i po prostu nie zdążył bym ...


Inaczej wygląda kurs "SEP"  grupowy dla firm a inaczej dla ludzi z ulicy  :wink: 
Ale niestety masz rację - prostota zdobycia tych papierów jest niedorzeczna.

Oczywiście mam tu na myśli dysproporcje miedzy teoretycznie wymaganą wiedzą a tą praktycznie sprawdzaną.

----------


## Stafik73

Kilka dni temu złożyłem wniosek elektronicznie.Jak wygląda dalsza procedura gdy wniosek jest OK lub gdy trzeba coś uzupełnić.Dostaję jakieś powiadomienie na mejla czy muszę na stronie sprawdzać?

----------


## enermos

> Kilka dni temu złożyłem wniosek elektronicznie.Jak wygląda dalsza procedura gdy wniosek jest OK lub gdy trzeba coś uzupełnić.Dostaję jakieś powiadomienie na mejla czy muszę na stronie sprawdzać?


Najpierw dostaniesz powiadomienie na maila, a po kilku tygodniach dostaniesz pieniądze i będziesz na liście, jeśli wniosek pozytywnie "przejdzie" przez dział księgowy.

----------


## fotohobby

Powiadomienie ma maila przyjdzie, albo nie przyjdzie.
Ja się znalazłem na liście, mail z powiadomieniem o tym fakcie nie dotarł

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Co do samodzielnego montażu. Na początku wydawało się, że to będzie właśnie takie duże ułatwienie dla instalatorów, ale w grę wchodzi wspomniany VAT. No i dużo osób do wychwyciło, bo opcja nie za bardzo cieszyła się zainteresowaniem. Mniej niż 1% wniosków złożonych w pierwszym naborze dotyczył instalatorów.

----------


## tobiasz86

Myślę że to i tak dużo, w końcu ile tych instalatorów może być! Nie każdy z nich ma też zapotrzebowanie na własny prąd, bo przy niewielkim rocznym zużyciu to nie jest najlepszy interes bo przecież im instalacja jest mniejsza to droższy jest kWp jej budowy. A jeśli chodzi o samo dofinansowanie- czy czasem nie jest ono przewidziane tylko dla osób fizycznych? W takim przypadku instalator prowadzony działalność musi wybrać albo 8% albo 23% i 5k.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Myślę że to i tak dużo, w końcu ile tych instalatorów może być! Nie każdy z nich ma też zapotrzebowanie na własny prąd, bo przy niewielkim rocznym zużyciu to nie jest najlepszy interes bo przecież im instalacja jest mniejsza to droższy jest kWp jej budowy. A jeśli chodzi o samo dofinansowanie- czy czasem nie jest ono przewidziane tylko dla osób fizycznych? W takim przypadku instalator prowadzony działalność musi wybrać albo 8% albo 23% i 5k.


To może doprecyzuję, bo znalazłem tę informację. 11 października 2019 wprowadzono możliwość składania wniosków przez instalatorów, czyli prawie 1,5 miesiąca po uruchomieniu programu. Od tego czasu do końca naboru instalatorzy złożyli 0,69% wniosków. Stąd mówię że naprawdę mało.

Dofinansowanie jest dla osób fizycznych, dlatego właśnie instalatorom się nie do końca opłaca - przez VAT

----------


## enermos

> Myślę że to i tak dużo, w końcu ile tych instalatorów może być! Nie każdy z nich ma też zapotrzebowanie na własny prąd, bo przy niewielkim rocznym zużyciu to nie jest najlepszy interes bo przecież im instalacja jest mniejsza to droższy jest kWp jej budowy. A jeśli chodzi o samo dofinansowanie- czy czasem nie jest ono przewidziane tylko dla osób fizycznych? W takim przypadku instalator prowadzony działalność musi wybrać albo 8% albo 23% i 5k.


Trochę wyobraźni... co zrobi człowiek zajmujący się*montażem żeby dostać dotacje i jednocześnie kupić bez marży a potem odzyskać 15%?
Dokładnie to samo zrobi co by zrobił kiedy jeszcze nie dodali tej opcji w programie.


Pan konsultant dobrze pisze. Miało być zgodnie z regulaminem ale wyszło, że ten pierwszy sposób jest bardziej intratny.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Efektem jest właśnie mała liczba instalacji robionych na własną rękę. Polak sprytny to sobie poradzi  :big grin:

----------


## Xesxpox

> Według założeń programu beneficjentem jest zawsze osoba fizyczna wytwarzająca energię elektryczną na własne potrzeby, która ma zawartą umowę kompleksową regulującą kwestie związane z wprowadzaniem do sieci energii elektrycznej wytworzonej w mikroinstalacji. 
> 
> Ważna jest umowa z OSD. Jeśli jest zawarta przez Y to Y powinien być wnioskodawcą. A jeśli chodzi o fakturę VAT i nie ma możliwości by ona była wystawiona na beneficjenta, czyli Y, to konieczne jest by dane na fakturze wskazywały że dotyczą tej konkretnej instalacji - adres, nazwa towaru/usługi.
> 
> Programem zarządza Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej. Tam kierujesz wniosek albo drogą papierową albo elektroniczną.


Nie do końca rozumiem to co podkreśliłem, wnioskodawcą ma być Y bo na niego będzie umowa a faktura przecież też musi być na niego skoro Y składa wniosek-dobrze rozumuje czy źle? Właścicielem nieruchomości jest Z ,ale to Y chce wszystko zrobić, czyli kupić i założyć panele, podpisać umowę z OSD i złożyć wniosek na tą inwestycję.

----------


## tkaczor123

Tak sobie czytam i czytam i na portalu WN.pl pisze "Według przekazanych nam 9 grudnia informacji z biura prasowego NFOŚiGW, średni czas od złożenia kompletnego wniosku do momentu wypłaty pieniędzy na rachunek beneficjenta wynosi około tygodnia."
Jakie są Wasze czasy oczekiwań - może jakaś sonda?? :big tongue: 
PS średni czas dla poprawnie wypełnionego wniosku to 6 tygodni.

----------


## fotohobby

7 tygodni i oprócz zasłużonego miejsca na liście - nic.

----------


## enermos

> 7 tygodni i oprócz zasłużonego miejsca na liście - nic.


Nie martw się, dojdą. 

W moim przypadku było to 3 tyg. Wniosek składany w grudniu.

----------


## fotohobby

Ja się nie martwię, mam co jeść  :smile: 

Po prostu kiedy widzę, jak zaczyna działać ten program, czuję lekki niesmak.
Ciekawe, kiedy będą płacić tym, który dołączają instalację teraz

----------


## enermos

> Ja się nie martwię, mam co jeść 
> 
> Po prostu kiedy widzę, jak zaczyna działać ten program, czuję lekki niesmak.
> Ciekawe, kiedy będą płacić tym, który dołączają instalację teraz


Pociesz się faktem, że jak tylko dojdzie kasa to zapomnisz o programie  :smile: . No chyba, że jakieś kontrole faktycznie będą robić...


Ludzie się rzucili to system nie wytrzymał. Jak sobie po liście kiedyś spojrzysz to zobacz - niektórzy robili instalacje 10kWp poniżej 10k PLN, a niektórzy robili instalacje 3kWp powyżej 10k PLN...

----------


## fotohobby

Nie wiem, gdzie Ty widzisz na liście kto po ile zrobił...

----------


## enermos

> Nie wiem, gdzie Ty widzisz na liście kto po ile zrobił...


https://mojprad.gov.pl/wyniki-1-naboru-2019/?id=77 nie wiedziałeś, że są takie listy? 

Na tej w PDF też podana moc... W takim razie na jakie ty liście jesteś?

----------


## fotohobby

Ja jestem na 80.

No na tej liście nie  widzę instalacji 10kWp poniżeej 10kzł...

----------


## enermos

> Ja jestem na 80.
> 
> No na tej liście nie  widzę instalacji 10kWp poniżeej 10kzł...


Ale już widzisz gdzie jest podana moc instalacji? Lista np. 75 - bardziej nie podpowiem bo to temat na osobną dyskusję.

Swoją drogą dodali do list osoby, które nie otrzymały dotacji... nie wiem jakiego.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Ale już widzisz gdzie jest podana moc instalacji? Lista np. 75 - bardziej nie podpowiem bo to temat na osobną dyskusję.
> 
> Swoją drogą dodali do list osoby, które nie otrzymały dotacji... nie wiem jakiego.


Ktoś we wniosku napisał 5000zl to mu przelali 50% czyli 2500zl. Nie ważne czy zrobił instalację 2 czy 10 kWp.

----------


## enermos

> Ktoś we wniosku napisał 5000zl to mu przelali 50% czyli 2500zl. Nie ważne czy zrobił instalację 2 czy 10 kWp.


Pomyłka to jedno ale nie sądzę, że tyle osób się pomyliło - 10kWp to dość ekstremalny przykład. Generalnie otrzymanie dotacji poniżej 5k zł za instalację powyżej 8kWp (bez pomyłki we wniosku) jest "trudne".





> Nie wiem, gdzie Ty widzisz na liście kto po ile zrobił...


Ile dał? To chyba logiczne...Nie zrozumiałem cie.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ale już widzisz gdzie jest podana moc instalacji? Lista np. 75 - bardziej nie podpowiem bo to temat na osobną dyskusję.
> 
> Swoją drogą dodali do list osoby, które nie otrzymały dotacji... nie wiem jakiego.


Przecież zawsze wiedziałem, gdzie jest podana moc   :Lol: 
Natomiast Ty nie bardzo wiesz, co jest przyczyną zaniżonych kwot
Nawet na tym Forum były pytania zrobić, jak ktoś błędnie wpisał wnioskowaną kwotę dotacji.

----------


## tkaczor123

Jednego nawet po nicku z fm "wyczaili" bo się dziwił dlaczego tak mało dostał.

----------


## fotohobby

:yes:

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Jakie są Wasze czasy oczekiwań - może jakaś sonda??
> PS średni czas dla poprawnie wypełnionego wniosku to 6 tygodni.


U mnie coś*koło tego, składane ostatniego dnia w zeszłym roku, pieniądze przyszły końcem stycznia (no to biorąc pod uwagę święta byłoby bliżej miesiąca).

----------


## lesiu681

I cyk, przelew na koncie  :roll eyes:  !!! Wniosek wysłany 17.12.2019r. 
20.01.2020 otrzymałem maila potwierdzającego pozytywne rozpatrzenie wniosku a wczoraj przyszedł przelew.

----------


## enermos

> I cyk, przelew na koncie  !!! Wniosek wysłany 17.12.2019r. 
> 20.01.2020 otrzymałem maila potwierdzającego pozytywne rozpatrzenie wniosku a wczoraj przyszedł przelew.


Jaką metodą składany wniosek?

----------


## lesiu681

> Jaką metodą składany wniosek?


Listownie.

----------


## fotohobby

> I cyk, przelew na koncie  !!! Wniosek wysłany 17.12.2019r. 
> 20.01.2020 otrzymałem maila potwierdzającego pozytywne rozpatrzenie wniosku a wczoraj przyszedł przelew.


Na której liście byłeś ?

----------


## @ltom

> U mnie coś*koło tego, składane ostatniego dnia w zeszłym roku, pieniądze przyszły końcem stycznia (no to biorąc pod uwagę święta byłoby bliżej miesiąca).


Ja jestem chyba fenomenem  :wink:  Wniosek złożony 25 listopada a na kasę dalej czekam  :wink:  więc napewno nie jest to kwestia tygodnia  :wink:  ważne że mam decyzję to mogę sobie poczekać.

----------


## anatema

Ja składałem 12.11.2019. Pieniądze na koncie 15.01.2020. Ponad 2 miesiące.

----------


## tomekp0

Mój wniosek został odrzucony wraz z takim opisem:
 OCENA NEGATYWNA – POWÓD: BRAK DATY OSTATNIEJ PŁATNOŚCI;

Ktoś podpowie o co chodzi ? Do wniosku załączone były 2 potwierdzenia przelewów na całą kwotę faktury za instalacje

----------


## Matahari89

> Mój wniosek został odrzucony wraz z takim opisem:
>  OCENA NEGATYWNA – POWÓD: BRAK DATY OSTATNIEJ PŁATNOŚCI;
> 
> Ktoś podpowie o co chodzi ? Do wniosku załączone były 2 potwierdzenia przelewów na całą kwotę faktury za instalacje


Może tu dowiesz się czegoś więcej ? https://globenergia.pl/moj-prad-wiem...rzuca-wnioski/
Ale najlepiej zadzwonić i się zapytać o co chodzi  :Confused:

----------


## zenon wiertara

Ja wniosek złożyłem 5 grudnia. Wpierw dostałem meila z potwierdzeniem że mój wniosek został rozpatrzy pozytywnie i że mam sprawdzać listy rankingowe, Przy sprawdzeniu statusu wniosku na ich stronie widnieje informacje że mam być na liście nr 78 (niestety mnie tam nie ma). Zadzwoniłem do nich (60 min oczekiwania) i dowiedziałem się że jestem jednak na liście nr 81. Moim zdaniem to oni tam mają jeden wielki bałagan i jeszcze bezczelnie coś opowiadają o średnim tygodniu oczekiwania

----------


## Matahari89

> Ja wniosek złożyłem 5 grudnia. Wpierw dostałem meila z potwierdzeniem że mój wniosek został rozpatrzy pozytywnie i że mam sprawdzać listy rankingowe, Przy sprawdzeniu statusu wniosku na ich stronie widnieje informacje że mam być na liście nr 78 (niestety mnie tam nie ma). Zadzwoniłem do nich (60 min oczekiwania) i dowiedziałem się że jestem jednak na liście nr 81. Moim zdaniem to oni tam mają jeden wielki bałagan i jeszcze bezczelnie coś opowiadają o średnim tygodniu oczekiwania


Tych instalacji powstaje bardzo dużo i myślę że mają po prostu dużo pracy ze sprawdzaniem tych wszystkich wniosków.

----------


## danSO

> I cyk, przelew na koncie  !!! Wniosek wysłany 17.12.2019r. 
> 20.01.2020 otrzymałem maila potwierdzającego pozytywne rozpatrzenie wniosku a wczoraj przyszedł przelew.


WOOOOW , gratulacje. Patrząc na inne komentarze na prawdę ci się poszczęściło  :smile:

----------


## gawel

u mnie wniosek złożyłem 22 listopada po 7 dniach był majl na tak a po kolejnych 5 dniach przelew w sumie 12 dni czekałem

----------


## rafal2

> Ja się nie martwię, mam co jeść 
> 
> Po prostu kiedy widzę, jak zaczyna działać ten program, czuję lekki niesmak.
> Ciekawe, kiedy będą płacić tym, który dołączają instalację teraz



Mam podobne odczucia. 
W grudniu złożony wniosek. 13 grudnia odpisali mi na maila ze widzę że jest ok i faktycznie również 13 grudnia pojawiłem się na liście 72.
I na tym koniec żadnego maila o zatwierdzeniu tak jak inni dostają nie dostałem.
Na moje maile już nikt nie odpowiada
No i oczywiście żadnych pieniędzy na koncie nie mam. Zastanawiam się gdzie uderzyć ale nie mam pomyslu

----------


## rafal2

Możecie zdradzić czy osoba które mają wypłacone. I sprawdzają się na liście zmienił się status. Bo u mnie tylko jest takie info. Pozytywnie rozpatrzony do zatwierdzenia

----------


## fotohobby

ha,  ja jestem na liście, a wniosek ma nadal status:



> WNIOSEK NIE ZOSTAŁ JESZCZE ZAREJESTROWANY LUB WPROWADZONO NIEPOPRAWNE DANE.

----------


## rafal2

> ha,  ja jestem na liście, a wniosek ma nadal status:


Ja tak miałem jak źle wprowadzałem maila lub prod... Musi być z dużych liter czyli PROD_I NUMER

----------


## fotohobby

Nie ma znaczenia

----------


## lesiu681

> Na której liście byłeś ?


Lista nr 79.

----------


## lesiu681

> Możecie zdradzić czy osoba które mają wypłacone. I sprawdzają się na liście zmienił się status. Bo u mnie tylko jest takie info. Pozytywnie rozpatrzony do zatwierdzenia


Gdzie taką listę znaleźć bo ja sprawdzałem tylko listę zaakceptowanych wniosków ale na niej nie ma informacji o statusie wniosku.

----------


## mir1

Dostał ktoś już informację z drugiego naboru? złożyłem wniosek 13 stycznia i echo....

----------


## fotohobby

Nie myśl o tym, tak  do maja..   :smile:

----------


## kedlaw0

To jak ja złożę wniosek w marcu to pewnie kasy zabraknie.

----------


## fotohobby

Spokojnie, aż taka fala nie ruszyła...

----------


## kedlaw0

Ludzie, którzy dodzwonili się po godzinie czekania do tego betonu dowiedzieli się, że II tura będzie rozpatrywana i wypłacana od końca lutego.

----------


## gawel

> To jak ja złożę wniosek w marcu to pewnie kasy zabraknie.


Spokojnie Waldek dzieciaku tam jeszcze jest z 700mln jak nie więcej

----------


## kedlaw0

Wirtualne 700 mln zł.
 :big tongue:

----------


## adam_mk

Spoko...
Na moją kasę nie licz!
Ja nie mam kasy...
Kogoś innego musisz oskubać.
ILE trezeba Ci DAĆ abyś był szczęśliwy?
Inaczej... ILE komuś trzeba zabrać, abyś czół się szczęśliwy?

Adam M.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Ludzie, którzy dodzwonili się po godzinie czekania do tego betonu dowiedzieli się, że II tura będzie rozpatrywana i wypłacana od końca lutego.


Przecież są ferie zimowe to sobie poczekacie :big tongue: 
Termin ferii zimowych 2019/2020 od 13 stycznia do 23 lutego :smile:  hehe

----------


## gawel

> Wirtualne 700 mln zł.


A na rachunku w banku jakie masz? Przecież nie siedzi tam elf, czy krasnolud i nie trzyma twoich pieniędzy w skarbcu w podziemnej jaskini w złocie. Też są wirtualne  :big tongue:

----------


## rafal2

Udało mi się dodzwonić. I tak patrząc na listy jestem na 72 z 13 grudnia ale pan na infolinię powiedział że jestem na 89 i on nie wie czemu ale tak już jest. Coś się tam przesuwa itd
Natomiast teraz wypłaca listę 80
Podobno średnio robią 1 listę w tydzień tak więc mam się uzbroić w cierpliwość na 2 miesiace

----------


## fotohobby

Jest tak:
Tutaj jest 80 list:
https://www.gov.pl/web/aktywa-panstw...nych-projektow

A tu teoretycznie 77:
https://mojprad.gov.pl/wyniki-1-naboru-2019/?id=77

Ale jeśli w adresie tego drugiego linka zamienimy 77 na 80, zobaczymy nazwiska z listy 80 z pierwszego linka
Ale  nie wszystkie. Bo jeśli zamienimy w adresie 80 na 81 to zobaczymy kolejne osoby z listy 80 z pierwszego linka  :smile: 
po zamianie na 82 jeszcze inne  :smile: 
Sam nie wiem, ile list stworzyli z tej jednej nr 80  :smile:

----------


## s max

Wniosek złożony 19 listopada 2019 na ten moment jedynie co się dowiedziałem telefonicznie że wniosek zatwierdzony pozytywnie lista nr 63. Oczywiście na wielokrotne wysłane e-maile z prośbą o podanie na jakim etapie rozpatrywania jest mój wniosek  - zero odpowiedzi (infolinia - czas oczekiwania godzina). Tak na marginesie nie rozumiem po co na stronach programu podaje się adresy poczty do korespondencji jak nikt na nie odpowiada ? Reasumując czekam ale jak słyszę w mediach jaki to sukces to szczerze pierwszy i ostatni raz biorę w tym udział.

----------


## gawel

BTW dziś zrobiłem pit ulga termo jest w załączniku PIT O

----------


## lesiu681

> To jak ja złożę wniosek w marcu to pewnie kasy zabraknie.


Spokojnie, dopiero lekko ponad 130 baniek z miliarda poszło. Wystarczy dla każdego. Chyba... :Confused:  :wink:  :smile:

----------


## Stanowska

Ale to co? Źle że są te dopłaty? Bo adam_mk pisze, że z jego kieszeni zabiorą  :Confused: 
To nie są unijne dopłaty?

----------


## fotohobby

To są pieniądze z naszych podatków. Przecież nie rządowe  :smile:

----------


## Stanowska

Ja wiem, że rząd nie ma pieniędzy swoich. Pytam tylko, czy to jest z dopłat unijnych?

----------


## kedlaw0

Stanowska, te 5k to są grosze w porównaniu z tym jaki podatek na cele OZE pobiera złodziejski rząd.
Tzw. waciki dostajemy.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja wiem, że rząd nie ma pieniędzy swoich. Pytam tylko, czy to jest z dopłat unijnych?


O ile wiem ten program nie

----------


## cristoteles

> Stanowska, te 5k to są grosze w porównaniu z tym jaki podatek na cele OZE pobiera złodziejski rząd.
> Tzw. waciki dostajemy.


To po co Ci te waciki? Może nie warto się po nie schylać.

----------


## kedlaw0

A wiesz ile w podatkach na ten cel Nam zabrano? Chociaż te 5k odzyskać.

----------


## danSO

> Ja wiem, że rząd nie ma pieniędzy swoich. Pytam tylko, czy to jest z dopłat unijnych?


Nie sądzę by to było z dopłat unijnych, ponieważ pod projektem nie ma znaczka Uni Europejskiej.

----------


## cuuube

> O ile wiem ten program nie


To jest z pieniędzy za emisję CO2, już gdzieś pisałem.




> 1 mld zł, które będzie przeznaczone na program dofinansowania zakupu instalacji fotowoltaicznych, pochodzić będzie ze sprzedaży niewykorzystanych uprawnień do emisji CO2 za lata 2011-2014. -


https://tvn24bis.pl/z-kraju,74/progr...ch,965449.html

----------


## cuuube

> .  
> 
> Krzysztof Tchórzewski akcentował jednocześnie podczas swojego wystąpienia konieczność przeznaczenia odpowiednich środków na modernizację sieci niskich i średnich napięć.
> 
> – Przy połowie tego programu wystąpią problemy, które zostały zasygnalizowane przez spółki dystrybucyjne, ponieważ nasze sieci średnich i niskich napięć praktycznie nie były modernizowane – mówił b. minister energii.
> 
> – Jeśli nie pójdą duże pieniądze na inwestycje, a bez wsparcia spółki dystrybucyjne nie są w stanie tego zrobić, to będziemy mieć olbrzymie połacie kraju wyłączone z możliwości budowy fotowoltaiki. Musimy środki wsparcia odpowiednio dzielić. Jeśli ma się budować energetyka odnawialna, to musimy prowadzić modernizację sieci – stwierdził


https://www.gramwzielone.pl/trendy/1...a-sie-problemy


Tragedii nie mają, ale przekaz jest, jacy to oni biedni. Poniżej tylko dwa przykłady...

https://mapadotacji.gov.pl/projekty/719061/


https://mapadotacji.gov.pl/projekty/782655/


Bida, aż piszczy

----------


## cuuube

> Stanowska, te 5k to są grosze w porównaniu z tym jaki podatek na cele OZE pobiera złodziejski rząd.
> Tzw. waciki dostajemy.


Opłata OZE w rachunku za prąd = 0zł obecnie

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Tak wracając do poprzednich tematów, kiedy wkroczyła tu ulga termomodernizacyjna, bo może ktoś będzie zainteresowany. Ustawa, która zwiększy premię termomodernizacyjną bodajże do 21% czeka na podpis prezydenta.


PS Mój Prąd nie jest z pieniędzy unijnych.

----------


## kedlaw0

Kolego sympatyczny, ale te 21% z tego co się orientuję to nie dotyczy nas zwykłych śmiertelników.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Kolego sympatyczny, ale te 21% z tego co się orientuję to nie dotyczy nas zwykłych śmiertelników.


Ulga dotyczy wszystkich którzy posiadają "dom", no chyba że masz w budowie to nie przysługuje.

----------


## gawel

> Kolego sympatyczny, ale te 21% z tego co się orientuję to nie dotyczy nas zwykłych śmiertelników.


Ulga termomodernizacyjna umożliwia odliczenie kwoty poniesionych wydatków termomodernizacyjnych w tym PV w kwocie pomniejszej o dopłaty z innych programów od podatku od 17% do 32% zależy ile zarobisz.

----------


## kedlaw0

> Ulga termomodernizacyjna umożliwia odliczenie kwoty poniesionych wydatków termomodernizacyjnych w tym PV w kwocie pomniejszej o dopłaty z innych programów od podatku od 17% do 32% zależy ile zarobisz.


To wiemy tu wszyscy ale co to za wyskok gościa z firmy od piecyków o tym 21%?

----------


## Stanowska

> Ulga termomodernizacyjna umożliwia odliczenie kwoty poniesionych wydatków termomodernizacyjnych w tym PV w kwocie pomniejszej o dopłaty z innych programów od podatku od 17% do 32% zależy ile zarobisz.


Jeżeli jestem zatrudniona na najniższą krajową, nie mam innych ulg termomodernizacyjnych, zainwestowałam w PV 28 tys, zł. - 5 tys. zł. zwrotu = 23 tys., to czy odliczę tę całą kwotę w ciągu 6 lat?? 
Bo już mi mózg paruje, a na księgową mnie nie stać. Czy ktoś to może pi razy drzwi wyliczyć? Zmieszczę się w tych 6 latach?

----------


## gawel

> Jeżeli jestem zatrudniona na najniższą krajową, nie mam innych ulg termomodernizacyjnych, zainwestowałam w PV 28 tys, zł. - 5 tys. zł. zwrotu = 23 tys., to czy odliczę tę całą kwotę w ciągu 6 lat?? 
> Bo już mi mózg paruje, a na księgową mnie nie stać. Czy ktoś to może pi razy drzwi wyliczyć? Zmieszczę się w tych 6 latach?


masz do odliczenia od dochodu 23000. 
Przy najniższej krajowej roczny dochód to ok 28142 . Teoretycznie odliczysz całość w 1 roku

Będziesz miała cały podatek do zwrotu.

----------


## Stanowska

UPS!
Jeżeli tak, to SUPER! Nawet gdyby to były dwa lata, to i tak super!
Dzięki za informację. Teraz to już mi się ta fotowoltaika zaczyna podobać  :Smile: 
U mnie jutro montują stelaż, stąd dzisiaj jestem taka nadaktywna w temacie  :wink:

----------


## G69

> Ulga termomodernizacyjna umożliwia odliczenie kwoty poniesionych wydatków termomodernizacyjnych w tym PV w kwocie pomniejszej o dopłaty z innych programów od podatku od 17% do 32% zależy ile zarobisz.


A faktura za zestaw PV z inwerterem hybrydowym off-grid może być odliczona od podatku?
Np.Coś takiego:https://www.polskieprzetwornice.pl/s...roducts_id/214

----------


## gawel

> A faktura za zestaw PV z inwerterem hybrydowym off-grid może być odliczona od podatku?
> Np.Coś takiego:https://www.polskieprzetwornice.pl/s...roducts_id/214


W rozporządzeniu nie ma określonego typu instalacji jest "montaż instalacji fotowoltaicznej;" oraz  " 13) ogniwo fotowoltaiczne wraz z osprzętem"   więc z tego wynika że tak. Tutaj link do rozporządzenia https://cdn.files.smcloud.net/t/medi...rnizacyjna.pdf

----------


## cuuube

> Jeżeli jestem zatrudniona na najniższą krajową, nie mam innych ulg termomodernizacyjnych, zainwestowałam w PV 28 tys, zł. - 5 tys. zł. zwrotu = 23 tys., to czy odliczę tę całą kwotę w ciągu 6 lat?? 
> Bo już mi mózg paruje, a na księgową mnie nie stać. Czy ktoś to może pi razy drzwi wyliczyć? Zmieszczę się w tych 6 latach?


co to za bajki że nie stać Cię na księgową  :Confused: 
Nie zatrudniasz jej na etat, tylko zlecasz wykonanie pracy .
 Rozliczenie PITa to 20/30zł , jak rozliczałem x lat temu ulgę budowlaną to płaciłem nie więcej niż 40/50zł za górę faktur ! Zwroty były po kilka tysięcy i nie liczyła % od zwrotu, jśli ktoś by chciał tak zrobić to pytaj w innym miejscu .

Zorientuj się  .

----------


## cuuube

> UPS!
> Jeżeli tak, to SUPER! Nawet gdyby to były dwa lata, to i tak super!
> Dzięki za informację. Teraz to już mi się ta fotowoltaika zaczyna podobać 
> U mnie jutro montują stelaż, stąd dzisiaj jestem taka nadaktywna w temacie


.



> Podatnicy będą ograniczeni limitem czasowym na realizację przedsięwzięcia termomodernizacyjnego. Musi ono zostać zakończone w okresie 3 kolejnych lat, licząc od końca roku, w którym poniesiono pierwszy wydatek. Co więcej, ograniczona będzie również kwota dopuszczalnego odliczenia, która wynosi maksymalnie 53 tys. zł (wraz z VAT, o ile podatek ten nie został odliczony na podstawie ustawy o VAT) i dotyczy wszystkich realizowanych przedsięwzięć termomodernizacyjnych w poszczególnych budynkach, których podatnik jest właścicielem.
> 
> W tym miejscu warto podkreślić także, że jeżeli kwota odliczenia nie znajdzie pokrycia w rocznym dochodzie podatnika, to będzie on mógł odliczać ją w kolejnych latach, jednak nie dłużej niż przez 6 lat, licząc od końca roku podatkowego, w którym poniesiono pierwszy wydatek.





> Jeżeli podatnik nie ma tytułu prawnego, z którego wynikałoby jego prawo własności do nieruchomości, a jedynie jest jej posiadaczem, wówczas nie może skorzystać z omawianego odliczenia.


edit. gdzieś jeszcze obiło mi się o uszy,że jeśli jest 2 współwłaścicieli to każdy może odliczyć te kwotę .

Naprawdę trudno by było nie wyrobić się w 6 lat .

----------


## fotohobby

No i przelew dotarł. Wniosek wysłany elektronicznie  12/12/19. 
Przy okazji na stronie programu pojawiło się wreszcie sporo nowych list

----------


## tkaczor123

> No i przelew dotarł. Wniosek wysłany elektronicznie  12/12/19. 
> Przy okazji na stronie programu pojawiło się wreszcie sporo nowych list


Możesz postawić pączka :big tongue:

----------


## Wujor

U,  i ja również na liscie....wniosek wysłany 9.12....ale musiałem dosyłać jakiś papir. No to trzeba teraz oblać pączkami tą dobrą nowinę.

----------


## zenon wiertara

Ja też wreszcie jestem na liście. Tylko że na liście zaakceptowanych wniosków mam wpisane złe województwo.

----------


## @ltom

> Ja też wreszcie jestem na liście. Tylko że na liście zaakceptowanych wniosków mam wpisane złe województwo.


A moc się zgadza z Twoją bo może to być zbieżność imion i nazwisk  :wink:

----------


## zenon wiertara

Jak już wcześniej pisałem błąd jest tylko na liście zaakceptowanych wniosków i dotyczy tylko województwa, reszta się zgadza. O mnie za mnie może być i błąd w nazwisku byle by mi kasę wypłacili na właściwe konto :smile:

----------


## ayo007

Coś się wreszcie ruszyło, dostałem dziś maila, że przyznano mi dotację...wniosek składałem elektronicznie 14.01 i niczego wcześniej nie dostałem, żadnego potwierdzenia zgłoszenia, ani nie ma mnie na żadnej liście...najważniejsze że wniosek klepnięty.... :roll eyes:

----------


## rafal2

A u mnie jakieś czary. Byłem na liście 72 ale zniknąłem. I nie potrafię siebie znaleźć. Co prawda jak w wyszukiwanie wpisuje swój mail to mam info ze numer mojego wniosku to 19tys coś tam listę podaje mi błędna bo minus 1 ale zmieniła się informacja o dotacji wcześniej miałem info do zatwierdzenia a teraz jest info zatwierdzono... Ale tak czy siak dziwnie to wszystko wygląda najgorzej że nie potrafię się na liście znalezc

----------


## Stafik73

U mnie lipa. Wniosek złożony 01.02.2020, niestety na stronie https://mojprad.gov.pl/ cały czas info że wniosek niezarejestrowany lub wprowadzono niepoprawne dane. Skąd mam wiedzieć czy nie zarejestrowali czy coś nie tak wypełniłem.

----------


## tkaczor123

> U mnie lipa. Wniosek złożony 01.02.2020, niestety na stronie https://mojprad.gov.pl/ cały czas info że wniosek niezarejestrowany lub wprowadzono niepoprawne dane. Skąd mam wiedzieć czy nie zarejestrowali czy coś nie tak wypełniłem.


Tam są tylko wnioski do 20.12.2019 czyli pierwszy nabór. Za drugi dopiero się zabrali.

----------


## @ltom

> A u mnie jakieś czary. Byłem na liście 72 ale zniknąłem. I nie potrafię siebie znaleźć. Co prawda jak w wyszukiwanie wpisuje swój mail to mam info ze numer mojego wniosku to 19tys coś tam listę podaje mi błędna bo minus 1 ale zmieniła się informacja o dotacji wcześniej miałem info do zatwierdzenia a teraz jest info zatwierdzono... Ale tak czy siak dziwnie to wszystko wygląda najgorzej że nie potrafię się na liście znalezc


To może do nich zadzwoń lub napisz maila bo z tego co mówiła babka na infolinii jakieś dwa tygodnie temu to byli na etapie wyplacania listy 78 a teraz powinni być już gdzieś przy 81 lub 82. Bo mówiła że jedna lista 3-5 dni. Więc dziwne że ty z 72 nie dostałeś.

----------


## kedlaw0

Pytanie dla ludzi, którzy kopali się z PGE.  W styczniu zamontowana instalacja, 4.02 pismo z PGE o możliwości uruchomienia instalacji, 17.02 przeprogramowany licznik. Wniosku na Mój prąd nie mogę składać bo nie mam zaświadczenia OSD i nowej umowy kompleksowej?

----------


## gawel

> Pytanie dla ludzi, którzy kopali się z PGE.  W styczniu zamontowana instalacja, 4.02 pismo z PGE o możliwości uruchomienia instalacji, 17.02 przeprogramowany licznik. Wniosku na Mój prąd nie mogę składać bo nie mam zaświadczenia OSD i nowej umowy kompleksowej?


tak

----------


## lesiu681

> Pytanie dla ludzi, którzy kopali się z PGE.  W styczniu zamontowana instalacja, 4.02 pismo z PGE o możliwości uruchomienia instalacji, 17.02 przeprogramowany licznik. Wniosku na Mój prąd nie mogę składać bo nie mam zaświadczenia OSD i nowej umowy kompleksowej?


Hmm, co zakład energetyczny to inne  praktyki. Strasznie to niespójne. Ja zaświadczenie OSD od Taurona dostałem jakieś 2-3 tygodnie od zgłoszenia przez firme montującą PV. To było koniec listopada, początek października. Montaż 10.12 2019. Aneks do umowy kompleksowej dotarł do mnie już po montażu, jakoś na początku stycznia 2020 .

----------


## tkaczor123

> tak


I tak i nie .Wniosek zawsze może złożyć tylko go cofną ze względu na brak zaświadczenia lub poproszą o dosłanie brakujących dokumentów. Złóż papier o wydanie zaświadczenia i po ok dwóch tygodniach otrzymasz papierek. Wtedy dopiero wniosek do mój prąd. Dopiero zaczynają wprowadzac wnioski z 2 naboru czyli te po 13.01.2020. Później to ok 2 miesiące czekania na kasę, nie bój się do wakacji otrzymasz $$.

----------


## kulibob

Co znaczy zapis "kopię faktury za dostawę i montaż instalacji fotowoltaicznej. Kopia faktury powinna być opatrzona adnotacją Zgłoszono do Programu priorytetowego Mój Prąd”,
w tresci faktury niema tego

----------


## tkaczor123

> Co znaczy zapis "kopię faktury za dostawę i montaż instalacji fotowoltaicznej. Kopia faktury powinna być opatrzona adnotacją Zgłoszono do Programu priorytetowego Mój Prąd”,
> w tresci faktury niema tego


Kiedyś należało na fakturze która dołączyłeś do wniosku zrobić taki zapis odręcznie. Jak go nie było to wniosek do ponownej weryfikacji.

----------


## fotohobby

@kulibob
To dopisz. To Ty zgłaszasz fakturę do programu.

----------


## kulibob

Próbowałem złożyć i potrzebuję numer umowy. 
Więc trzeba czekać za umową? Wcześniej nie widziąłem aby to chcieli.  Świstek z enei też nie ma  PPE i niema daty wymiany licznika tylko oświadczenie że do 11.03 wymienią licznik i zabezpieczenia.

----------


## kedlaw0

Kulibob, to jesteś w takiej samej sytuacji jak ja. Tylko licznik przeprogramowany i dokument o możliwości uruchomienia instalacji.

----------


## tkaczor123

> @kulibob
> To dopisz. To Ty zgłaszasz fakturę do programu.


W drugim naborze dopisek nie jest wymagany. Wystarczy wejść na stronę poświęcić 15 min. Chyba że ktoś chce na tacy.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Kulibob, to jesteś w takiej samej sytuacji jak ja. Tylko licznik przeprogramowany i dokument o możliwości uruchomienia instalacji.


To jeszcze daleka droga do uzyskania 5000+.

----------


## kulibob

> W drugim naborze dopisek nie jest wymagany. Wystarczy wejść na stronę poświęcić 15 min. Chyba że ktoś chce na tacy.


Z tego co widizłąm to jest chyba ze to jakieś ino z pierwszego naboru było

Edit
Do wniosku na starym formularzu, stosowanym do dnia 31 stycznia 2020 r.: 
.
.kopię faktury za dostawę i montaż instalacji fotowoltaicznej. Kopia faktury powinna być opatrzona adnotacją Zgłoszono do Programu priorytetowego Mój Prąd”,
.

----------


## kedlaw0

Na mojej fakturze wykonawca umieścił w uwagach ten dopisek, więc u mnie z bani ten problem.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Z tego co widizłąm to jest chyba ze to jakieś ino z pierwszego naboru było
> 
> Edit
> Do wniosku na starym formularzu, stosowanym do dnia 31 stycznia 2020 r.: 
> .
> .kopię faktury za dostawę i montaż instalacji fotowoltaicznej. Kopia faktury powinna być opatrzona adnotacją Zgłoszono do Programu priorytetowego Mój Prąd”,
> .


 skladales/składasz teraz czy w 1 naborze lub okresie przejsciowym.? Jeżeli masz jakieś pytania to dzwoń na infolinię to poczekasz swoje potrzeba być cierpliwym :wink: . Większość info masz na stronie programu.

----------


## ayo007

A więc dzisiaj wpadło na konto 5k... :roll eyes: ...wniosek złożony 14.01, dotacja przyznana 24.02...nie dostałem żadnych informacji oprócz maila z info o przyznaniu kasy..nie było mnie też na żadnej liście...

----------


## danSO

> A więc dzisiaj wpadło na konto 5k......wniosek złożony 14.01, dotacja przyznana 24.02...nie dostałem żadnych informacji oprócz maila z info o przyznaniu kasy..nie było mnie też na żadnej liście...


Jutro sobota więc jestem ciekaw jak to się zakończy w poniedziałek. Może wtedy zadzwoń na nr telefonu w stopce hmmm

----------


## zenon wiertara

Luty się skończył, 3 miesiące minęły a kasy jak nie było tak nie ma. Banda nieudaczników

----------


## tkaczor123

> Luty się skończył, 3 miesiące minęły a kasy jak nie było tak nie ma. Banda nieudaczników


Dzwoniłeś, czy czekasz na cud? Być może wniosek" się gdzieś zapodział" lub czeka na uzupełnienie. Jak mówią trzeba mieć rękę na pulsie dla zasady :smile:

----------


## zenon wiertara

A co niby to dzwonienie da? Dzwoniłem początkiem lutego to zapewniali że do trzech tygodni wypłacą. To może tam trzeba osobiście zajechać?

----------


## marcinbbb

Zapłaciłeś? To dzień w dzień telefon w dłoń i NĘKAĆ - to oni Ci łachę zrobią że zainstalują to za co zapłaciłeś? Zainstalują odpadną im Twoje telefony.
5 lat temu nie było takich akcji - przyjechali zamontowali, obiad zjedli i było zapłacone nawet zaliczki nie chcieli.

----------


## kedlaw0

Informacje z NFOŚiGW na temat realizacji programu Mój Prąd.
http://gramwzielone.pl/energia-slone...ow-na-papierze

----------


## zenon wiertara

No i dodzwoniłem się, tym razem po 90min. Oczywiście zapewnili mnie że w tym tygodniu to już na pewno dostane kasę. Na liście 81 były błędy i musiała po korekcie na nowo iść do zatwierdzenia. Wychodzi na to że mam wyjątkowego pecha

----------


## kedlaw0

Minął miesiąc od otrzymania decyzji o możliwości uruchomienia instalacji fotowoltaicznej a tu cisza z umową. Wczoraj byłem w BOK i każą dalej czekać. Podobno ogarnia to PGE Rzeszów. Bez umowy nie ma zaświadczenia do Mojego Prądu.

----------


## Wujor

Fajny dzień, 5K zaksięgowano dziś na koncie  :smile:

----------


## Stafik73

> Fajny dzień, 5K zaksięgowano dziś na koncie


Kiedy składałeś wniosek i w jakiej wersji?

----------


## tkaczor123

> Kiedy składałeś wniosek i w jakiej wersji?


Wujor złożył  wniosek  9.12.2019 r w I naborze i po dosłaniu dokumentów dostał " piniążki" na konto.

----------


## _Grisza_

Witam, 
złożyłem wniosek o dotację "Mój Prąd" tydzień temu za pomocą profilu zaufanego ePUAP. Przy sprawdzaniu statusu na stronie mojprad.gov.pl otrzymuję informację: "WNIOSEK OCZEKUJE NA REJESTRACJE LUB WPROWADZONO NIEPRAWIDŁOWE DANE."
Wiecie może ile zajmuje im sama rejestracja wniosku?

----------


## fotohobby

Mnie prędzej przelali pieniądze, niż tam zarejestrowali...

----------


## kedlaw0

Ja dalej czekam za aneksem do umowy. Ludzie na grupie piszą, że czekają za aneksem od prawie 3 miesięcy. Na infolinii gość tłumaczył, że mają ponad 8000 umów do aneksowania i trzeba uzbroić się w cierpliwość.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Mnie prędzej przelali pieniądze, niż tam zarejestrowali...


Trzeba być cierpliwym :smile:

----------


## _Grisza_

> Mnie prędzej przelali pieniądze, niż tam zarejestrowali...


Hehe, no to nieźle. 
Najważniejsze, że cel osiągnięty.

----------


## Stanowska

Gorzej będzie, jak zmodyfikują budżet w imię wyższych celów i gówno dostaniemy, bo pieniądze te pochodzą z budżetu państwa, a nie z UE.
Tak też może być. Szczęściarze ci, którzy już dostali. Ja liczę się z tym, że dotacja ta może zostać zawieszona w związku z zaistniałą sytuacją.

----------


## tkaczor123

Co mają powiedzieć Ci którzy wcześniej mieli PV i nic nie dostali, nawet na rozbudowę:/

----------


## _Grisza_

> Co mają powiedzieć Ci którzy wcześniej mieli PV i nic nie dostali, nawet na rozbudowę:/


Przynajmniej znali warunki gry. 
Teraz część przystąpiła do gry na konkretnych warunkach, jeśli je teraz zmienią, to będzie to słabo wyglądać, ale wiadomo życie ludzkie jest najważniejsze, wiec żali wielkich nie będzie.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

A infolinia do programu Mój Prąd została na razie zawieszona. Kontakt tylko mailowy.

----------


## Stanowska

Minęło 18 dni od zgłoszenia do PGE. Mają niby miesiąc na zainstalowanie licznika, ale mam takie pytanie:
- Czy oni muszą się kontaktować telefonicznie przed montażem licznika dwukierunkowego? Moje drzwiczki skrzynki nie są zabezpieczone kłódką, więc panowie z PGE mogą się tam dostać bez problemu.
Pytam, bo się bardzo niecierpliwię, a jak mam jakieś nieodebrane połączenia, to nie wiem, czy to czasem nie monterzy licznika dzwonili  :wink:

----------


## cuuube

> Z powodu zagrożenia epidemią koronawirusa, Energa – Operator SA wstrzymuje prace związane z parametryzacją i instalacją liczników dwukierunkowych do odwołania. Sytuacja dotyczy tych, którzy mają już mikroinstalację OZE, ale jeszcze nie podłączyli ich do sieci.
> 
> Energa – Operator SA jako pierwsza spółka odpowiedzialna za dystrybucję energii elektrycznej zakomunikowała o podjęciu takiej decyzji. Obecnie nie wiadomo, czy pozostali dostawcy prądu zrobią tak samo. Problem zatem dotyczy tylko klientów Energi.


https://swiatoze.pl/energa-wstrzymuj...Fw72vL2U-GCAS8


zaraz kolejni przestana wymieniać

----------


## Stanowska

Same dobre wieści.
Ponowię pytanie, czy ktoś kontaktował się z wami telefonicznie przed wymianą licznika, czy też może wymienili i przysłali tę informację pocztą?
EDIT: 
Jak rozumieć ten zapis?
*Sytuacja dotyczy tych, którzy mają już mikroinstalację OZE, ale jeszcze nie podłączyli ich do sieci.*
Bo ja mam do sieci podłączoną instalację i złożone pismo, tylko nie mam licznika dwukierunkowego.
Z drugiej strony sytuacja nie może dotyczyć tych, którzy jeszcze nie są podłączeni do sieci, bo DE FACTO wiadomo, ŻE NIE SĄ, skoro nie mają icznika dwukierunkowego, nieprawdaż?
Nie można, kuźwa, jasno i przejrzyście tego napisać? Kto tam odpowiada za te banialuki pisane?

----------


## cuuube

Dla operatora oficjalne podłączenie do sieci następuje w dniu wymiany licznika na dwukierunkowy.

----------


## Stanowska

Tak się domyślam, ale:
Z powodu zagrożenia epidemią koronawirusa, Energa – Operator SA *wstrzymuje prace związane z parametryzacją i instalacją liczników dwukierunkowych* do odwołania. _Sytuacja dotyczy tych_, którzy *mają już mikroinstalację OZE, ale jeszcze nie podłączyli ich do sieci.
*
Skoro oficjalne podłączenie do sieci następuje po zainstalowaniu licznika dwukierunkowego, to po kiego wymyślają takie bzdurne oświadczenia, gdzie jedno przeczy drugiemu. To kogo, kuźwa, za przeproszeniem,* nie dotyczy* ta sytuacja, skoro dotyczy.... wszystkich?
Ech... do czego ten świat zmierza... sami debile...

EDIT:
Ktoś kontaktował się z wami tel. z PGE przed istalacją licznika? Napiszcie, bo dla mnie w zasadzie to jest tylko ważne, czy mam czekac na telefon i musze odbierac wszystkie nieznajome połączenia?

----------


## tkaczor123

> Same dobre wieści.
> Ponowię pytanie, czy ktoś kontaktował się z wami telefonicznie przed wymianą licznika, czy też może wymienili i przysłali tę informację pocztą?
> EDIT: 
> Jak rozumieć ten zapis?
> *Sytuacja dotyczy tych, którzy mają już mikroinstalację OZE, ale jeszcze nie podłączyli ich do sieci.*
> Bo ja mam do sieci podłączoną instalację i złożone pismo, tylko nie mam licznika dwukierunkowego.
> Z drugiej strony sytuacja nie może dotyczyć tych, którzy jeszcze nie są podłączeni do sieci, bo DE FACTO wiadomo, ŻE NIE SĄ, skoro nie mają icznika dwukierunkowego, nieprawdaż?
> Nie można, kuźwa, jasno i przejrzyście tego napisać? Kto tam odpowiada za te banialuki pisane?


Jak nowe budownictwo to licznik w granicy i nie ma problemu z wymianą. Gorzej jak stary dom i licznik w domu. W Tauron zawsze dzwonili. Wszystko przez wirusa, w Chinach rozpoczęli produkcję od 2 tygodni, w połowie kwietnia pierwsze dostawy. Gorzej bo PLN stracił na wartości jeszcze przed pandemią.

----------


## Stanowska

U mnie licznik w granicy. Jest szansa, że wymienią bez kontaktowania się? A może już wymienili? (w co wątpię). Tyle fajnych dni słonecznych ucieka...

----------


## kedlaw0

Ja PGE, rejon Mińsk Mazowiecki - zero kontaktu telefonicznego. Przyjechali, żona przyjęła panów, przeprogramowali mojego Noroxa 3, poprosili żonę o uruchomienie instalacji, znów coś pogrzebali w liczniku bo nie było ok i na odejście powiedzieli żonie, że może uruchomić instalację i cieszyć się darmowym prądem.
Niestety od początku lutego czekam na aneks do umowy. Bez niego nie mam zaświadczenia OSD, a bez nich nie mogę złożyć wniosku "Mój prąd".

----------


## cuuube

Nie masz co się spieszyć tam też sie wydłuży bo pracują zdalnie...
https://www.gramwzielone.pl/trendy/1...aktu-z-nfosigw

----------


## Stanowska

> Ja PGE, rejon Mińsk Mazowiecki - zero kontaktu telefonicznego. Przyjechali, żona przyjęła panów, przeprogramowali mojego Noroxa 3, poprosili żonę o uruchomienie instalacji, znów coś pogrzebali w liczniku bo nie było ok i na odejście powiedzieli żonie, że może uruchomić instalację i cieszyć się darmowym prądem.
> Niestety od początku lutego czekam na aneks do umowy. Bez niego nie mam zaświadczenia OSD, a bez nich nie mogę złożyć wniosku "Mój prąd".


Ale przynajmniej masz już prąd za darmo. 
Po ilu dniach od złożenia papierów zamontowali/przeprogramowali ci licznik?

----------


## cuuube

Ja dwa lata temu miałem skończona instalację 28-04(piatek o 18tej) , a 02-05(wtorek po 9 tej) był gościu z licznikiem  :cool:  enea, ale firma montująca ma wtyki...

----------


## kedlaw0

> Ale przynajmniej masz już prąd za darmo. 
> Po ilu dniach od złożenia papierów zamontowali/przeprogramowali ci licznik?


To fakt, cieszy że już instalacja pracuje.
Dokumenty złożone 23 stycznia, 4 lutego była decyzja o możliwości przyłączenia, a 18 lutego przyjechali przeprogramować licznik.

----------


## tkaczor123

> U mnie licznik w granicy. Jest szansa, że wymienią bez kontaktowania się? A może już wymienili? (w co wątpię). Tyle fajnych dni słonecznych ucieka...


Nie wiem bo mam kolegów w Tauron bo ja małopolskie. Nie wiem jak u innych operatorów nie interesuje mnie to.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Nie wiem bo mam kolegów w Tauron bo ja małopolskie. Nie wiem jak u innych operatorów nie interesuje mnie to.


K...a, co za teksty, słoma w butów wystaje po sam pas, ręce opadają.

----------


## gawel

> U mnie licznik w granicy. Jest szansa, że wymienią bez kontaktowania się? A może już wymienili? (w co wątpię). Tyle fajnych dni słonecznych ucieka...


a protokół z wymiany kto podpisze?

----------


## _Grisza_

> a protokół z wymiany kto podpisze?


Tauron nie potrzebuje zatwierdzenia protokołu przez wnioskodawcę.

----------


## kedlaw0

PGE potrzebuje.

----------


## _Grisza_

> PGE potrzebuje.


i słusznie, w myśl zasady "nic o mnie beze mnie". 
Odnoszę wrażenia że PGE jest obecnie najbardziej ludzkim ZE dla finalnego odbiorcy.

----------


## marcinbbb

Skoro jego akcje spadła poniżej 2,9 PLN/akcja to coś znaczy... kiedy kilka lat temu kosztowała 20 PLn za akcję 90% wartości wyparowało... a czemu? Bo Wungiel, wungiel, wungiel. 


Od 2015r równia pochyła a minimum to 2,5 PLN za akcję.

----------


## tobiasz86

We wtorek dostałem pismo o możliwości przyłączenia instalacji, wczoraj pan z pge dzwonił i umówił ekipę na wymianę na dziś lub jutro w zależności jak się wyrobią bo dużo zleceń mają, pierwszym pytaniem było czy licznik na zewnątrz czy wewnątrz

----------


## tobiasz86

Sorki ze pod sobą ale zjadło mi pół wiadomości...
Pytałem jeszcze o aneks do umowy, z tego co mi wiadomo to przyjdzie pocztą, i czy jego podpisanie uprawnia do uruchomienia elektrowni? I drugie pytanie, czy w pge zawsze nadprodukcję możemy odebrać w ciągu 12 miesięcy?

----------


## _Grisza_

> Sorki ze pod sobą ale zjadło mi pół wiadomości...
> Pytałem jeszcze o aneks do umowy, z tego co mi wiadomo to przyjdzie pocztą, i czy jego podpisanie uprawnia do uruchomienia elektrowni? I drugie pytanie, czy w pge zawsze nadprodukcję możemy odebrać w ciągu 12 miesięcy?


Instalację PV możesz uruchomić z chwilą montażu licznika dwukierunkowego, na bazie jego wskazań będziesz rozliczany, umowa która przyjdzie to tylko formalność, nie będzie wymagała Twoje podpisu (odesłania).
Na odebranie nadprodukcji masz 12 miesięcy od momentu rozliczenia, które będzie następowało na koniec każdego roku kalendarzowego.

----------


## kedlaw0

Potwierdzam słowa Grisza - LGE Mińsk Mazowiecki tak działa, tylko czekam drugi miesiąc za umową.

----------


## gawel

> Potwierdzam słowa Grisza - LGE Mińsk Mazowiecki tak działa, tylko czekam drugi miesiąc za umową.


do czerwca zdążą licznik już liczy poprawnie. Czy masz już zaświadczenie o podłączeniu PV do sieci? BO to jest najważniejsze do dotacji.

----------


## kedlaw0

> do czerwca zdążą licznik już liczy poprawnie. Czy masz już zaświadczenie o podłączeniu PV do sieci? BO to jest najważniejsze do dotacji.


Wydają zaświadczenia jeśli ma się aneks.

----------


## gawel

> Wydają zaświadczenia jeśli ma się aneks.


o kurde to ode mnie tego nie żadali ale miałem , może to było jakoś w systemie sprawdzone.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Instalację PV możesz uruchomić z chwilą montażu licznika dwukierunkowego, na bazie jego wskazań będziesz rozliczany, umowa która przyjdzie to tylko formalność, nie będzie wymagała Twoje podpisu (odesłania).
> Na odebranie nadprodukcji masz 12 miesięcy od momentu rozliczenia, które będzie następowało na koniec każdego roku kalendarzowego.


Licznik wymieniony na norax3 pod moją nieobecność, panowie nawet uruchomili instalacje więc startujemy z produkcją

----------


## Stanowska

Panowie, a teraz pytanie za 100 pkt.!
Dzisiaj poszłam do skrzynki i mam zainstalowany od ponad 2 lat licznik CORAX 3. W internetach piszą, że jest to licznik dwukierunkowy. Czy możliwe jest, że u mnie już kiedyś zamontowali licznik dwukierunkowy i nowego nie będą montować, a ja jak głupia czekam na wymianę licznika? Mam uruchamiać elektrownię, czy nie? Bo już głupieję...
Jak byłam w zakładzie energetycznym podpisać jakieś papiery i chciałam złożyć wniosek o potwierdzenie zainstalowania instalacji, to facet powiedział mi, że taki wniosek mogę złożyć dopiero po zainstalowaniu licznika. Może nie wiedział jaki mam licznik. A może są jakieś liczniki CORAX 3, które są jednokierunkowe?
Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## marcinbbb

Sprawdź cz na liczniku widoczny jest indeks 2.8.0 a po włączeniu instalacji poiwiedzmy na 1h czy ten indeks będzie zliczał produkcję. Oczywiście nie włączaj najbardziej prądożernych urządzeń w domu bo chodzi o to aby prąd miał szansę wypłynąć do sieci.

----------


## cuuube

Licznik dwukierunkowy ma takie oznaczenie https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic3233810.html
Będą instalować nowy, nawet jesli obecny jest dwukierunkowy, chodzi o zerowe stany licznika( lub bliskie zeru, pomijają to co z testu zostało, czyli pojedyńcze kWh )

Liczniki moga byc różnie zaprogramowane.

----------


## Stanowska

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Niestety nie ma 2.8.0 - jest chyba 2.2.0 i pozostaje mi czekać dalej.  :sick:

----------


## kedlaw0

> Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Niestety nie ma 2.8.0 - jest chyba 2.2.0 i pozostaje mi czekać dalej.


No to Ci przyjadą przeprogramować. Tak zrobili z moim NORAX 3.

----------


## gawel

> Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Niestety nie ma 2.8.0 - jest chyba 2.2.0 i pozostaje mi czekać dalej.


Dokładnie i mnie też była taka sytuacja ale ustawienia były jednokierunkowe. Natomiast ktoś niedawno pisał że licznik działał od razu ale nie było protokołu więc jedynie autkonsumcja mogła zmniejszyć fizycznie zużycie.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Dokładnie i mnie też była taka sytuacja ale ustawienia były jednokierunkowe. Natomiast ktoś niedawno pisał że licznik działał od razu ale nie było protokołu więc jedynie autkonsumcja mogła zmniejszyć fizycznie zużycie.


Ano ja pisałem, tutaj bardziej dokładnie.

https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vi...33452#18533452

----------


## tobiasz86

> Panowie, a teraz pytanie za 100 pkt.!
> Dzisiaj poszłam do skrzynki i mam zainstalowany od ponad 2 lat licznik CORAX 3. W internetach piszą, że jest to licznik dwukierunkowy. Czy możliwe jest, że u mnie już kiedyś zamontowali licznik dwukierunkowy i nowego nie będą montować, a ja jak głupia czekam na wymianę licznika? Mam uruchamiać elektrownię, czy nie? Bo już głupieję...
> Jak byłam w zakładzie energetycznym podpisać jakieś papiery i chciałam złożyć wniosek o potwierdzenie zainstalowania instalacji, to facet powiedział mi, że taki wniosek mogę złożyć dopiero po zainstalowaniu licznika. Może nie wiedział jaki mam licznik. A może są jakieś liczniki CORAX 3, które są jednokierunkowe?
> Co o tym myślicie?


Nie wiem czy dobrze rozumie więc pewien jak to w pge wygląda. Ad1 montaż instalacji, ad 2 złożenie dokumentów o przyłącza, później czekamy na dokumenty zwrotne_przychodzą poczta, ja otrzymałem je po ośmiu dniach, dziewiątego dnia telefon z pge i informacja ze przyjadą kolejnego dnia licznik zmienić. 10 dni wszystko.

----------


## Stanowska

U mnie trochę inaczej.
1. Montaż instalacji
2. "Pójscie" do zakładu rejonowego i złożenie dokumentów.
3. Telefon z centrali, że trzeba jeszcze raz udać się do rejonu celem podpisania, że przyznali instalację PV.
4. Oczekiwanie na montaż licznika - JESTEM TERAZ NA TYM ETAPIE.
5. Po zamontowaniu licznika można DOPIERO złożyć wniosek do programu Mój Prąd o poświadczenie, że tę instalację zamontowali, bo jak chciałam złożyc wcześniej, to się nie dało. DEBILE! 
6. Trzeba się TRZECI raz udać, żeby złożyć ten wniosek, bo im kuźwa za mało petentów chyba jest i muszą mieć kontakt z zarażonymi koronawirusem.
7. Czekać grzecznie na aneks do umowy, który przyjdzie do skrzynki, albo i nie przyjdzie, bo może mają nieprawidłowy adres do korespondencji.
Wiecie co? Mam już powoli dosyć tego całego gówna!

----------


## cuuube

> Trzeba się TRZECI raz udać, żeby złożyć ten wniosek, bo im kuźwa za mało petentów chyba jest i muszą mieć kontakt z zarażonymi koronawirusem.


 pisałem o tym wczoraj podając linka do artykułu z 17-03-2020
https://www.gramwzielone.pl/trendy/1...aktu-z-nfosigw




> * Od wczoraj do odwołania Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej pracuje zdalnie, a kontakt z pracownikami NFOŚiGW jest możliwy wyłącznie drogą mailową:*
> 
> [email protected] – sprawy ogólne;
> [email protected] – pytania dot. programu Czyste Powietrze;
> [email protected] – pytania dot. programu Mój Prąd;
> [email protected] – pytania dot. wniosków w programie Mój Prąd;
> [email protected] – dla podmiotów świadczące usługi montażu systemów fotowoltaicznych, które chcą zawrzeć z NFOŚiGW porozumienie o współpracy w zakresie realizacji programu Mój Prąd
> [email protected] – pytania do programu finansującego fotowoltaiki dla rolników Agroenergia;
> [email protected] – pytania do programu finansującego działania przedsiębiorców Energia Plus;
> ...


także jak pójdziesz, to pewnie 'pocałujesz klamkę'

----------


## cuuube

Są kolejne oficjalne komunikaty
https://swiatoze.pl/spolki-energetyc...vPFe9ZOQ89PoZw

----------


## tobiasz86

Instalatorzy o wymianie licznika u mnie zostawili kopie zlecenia wymiany licznika i protokół przeprowadzenia sprawdzenia mikroinstalacji. Ale to chyba nie zastąpi mi to "zaświadczenie Operatora Sieci Dystrybucyjnej (OSD)" pytanie skąd ciąć teraz takie zaświadczenie. Przy składaniu dokumentów pamiętam że zaznaczyłem ze będę brał udział w mój prąd. Może przyjdzie to z aneksem umowy?

----------


## kedlaw0

Tobiasz86 w PGE to zaświadczenie otrzymasz jak dostaniesz aneks umowy.

----------


## tobiasz86

Super, dziękuję

----------


## tkaczor123

> Super, dziękuję


Pozniej jeszcze droga o 5k+.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Pozniej jeszcze droga o 5k+.


no taki jest cel tego

----------


## Stanowska

PGE. Telefonicznie dowiedziałam się, że w moim rejonie energetycznym nie mają już dwukierunkowych liczników. Także się nacieszyłam.

----------


## kedlaw0

Przypomnij jaki masz w tej chwili?

----------


## cuuube

> Przypomnij jaki masz w tej chwili?


aleś leniwy  :roll eyes: , wystarczy przewinąć kilka postów wyżej

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7921501

----------


## kedlaw0

No to jak nie mają Otus 3 to przyjadą i przeprogramują jak u mnie. Dobrze gdyby był w płocie a nie gdzieś w budynku.

----------


## Omega_WS

Witam, mam pytanie bo się trochę wkopałem. Chciałem sam zamontować fotowoltaike ale firma gdzie kupowałem moduły i inwerter wystawiła mi fakturę na montaż. I teraz trochę lipa bo do Tauronu mogę złożyć że sam montowałem ale już do programu Mój Prąd nie bardzo bo mam fakturę na montaż. I teraz pytanie jak to ugryźć bo moim zdaniem najlepiej do Tauronu też niech się podpisze ta firma. No chyba że w tym programie nie sprawdzają wniosku do Tauronu tylko czy jest  po prostu instalacja odebrana.

----------


## kedlaw0

A nie mogą Ci poprawić faktury? Chyba, że to wałek żeby wyhaczyć różnicę VAT 8-23%.

Dziś w końcu przyszedł aneks do umowy. Teraz trzeba jakoś zdobyć zaświadczenie OSD, tylko jak bo BOK-i pozamykane? Idzie jak ku.wie w deszcz.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Witam, mam pytanie bo się trochę wkopałem. Chciałem sam zamontować fotowoltaike ale firma gdzie kupowałem moduły i inwerter wystawiła mi fakturę na montaż. I teraz trochę lipa bo do Tauronu mogę złożyć że sam montowałem ale już do programu Mój Prąd nie bardzo bo mam fakturę na montaż. I teraz pytanie jak to ugryźć bo moim zdaniem najlepiej do Tauronu też niech się podpisze ta firma. No chyba że w tym programie nie sprawdzają wniosku do Tauronu tylko czy jest  po prostu instalacja odebrana.


To idź do nich niech ci teraz wystawią zaświadczenie z montażu lub poprawią fakturę. Wałek z WATem raczej nie- było by chyba w drugą stronę, chociaż nie znam się  :bash: . 
Niestety faktura bez montażu będzie na 23%- a to się wiąże z dopłatą.

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam, mam pytanie bo się trochę wkopałem. Chciałem sam zamontować fotowoltaike ale firma gdzie kupowałem moduły i inwerter wystawiła mi fakturę na montaż. I teraz trochę lipa bo do Tauronu mogę złożyć że sam montowałem ale już do programu Mój Prąd nie bardzo bo mam fakturę na montaż. I teraz pytanie jak to ugryźć bo moim zdaniem najlepiej do Tauronu też niech się podpisze ta firma. No chyba że w tym programie nie sprawdzają wniosku do Tauronu tylko czy jest  po prostu instalacja odebrana.


A sądzisz, ze ktoś to weryfikuje? Ja, żeby nie tracić czasu złożyłem papiery do PGE, we własnym imieniu jako instalacja we własnym zakresie. A montaż będzie mi robiła firma z FV. Nie sądzę, żeby to miało jakiś wpływ na dotację.

----------


## tobiasz86

> A sądzisz, ze ktoś to weryfikuje? Ja, żeby nie tracić czasu złożyłem papiery do PGE, we własnym imieniu jako instalacja we własnym zakresie. A montaż będzie mi robiła firma z FV. Nie sądzę, żeby to miało jakiś wpływ na dotację.


Zakładając, że jesteś elektrykiem i posiadasz odpowiednie kwalifikacje to rozwiązanie oczywiście to jest- natomiast bez uprawnień nie odważyłbym się tego robić.

----------


## Stanowska

> No to jak nie mają Otus 3 to przyjadą i przeprogramują jak u mnie. Dobrze gdyby był w płocie a nie gdzieś w budynku.


Przeprogramowali ci CORAX 3? Możesz napisać jak to się mniej więcej odbyło? Nalegałeś, czy sami przyszli? 
Dzwoniłam do mojego rejonu i powiedzieli, że nie przeprogramowują tylko wymieniają na nowe. A że nowych nie ma, to...

----------


## [email protected]

> Zakładając, że jesteś elektrykiem i posiadasz odpowiednie kwalifikacje to rozwiązanie oczywiście to jest- natomiast bez uprawnień nie odważyłbym się tego robić.


Nie no jasne, że mam uprawnienia. Inaczej nie widzę sensu...

----------


## kedlaw0

> Przeprogramowali ci CORAX 3? Możesz napisać jak to się mniej więcej odbyło? Nalegałeś, czy sami przyszli? 
> Dzwoniłam do mojego rejonu i powiedzieli, że nie przeprogramowują tylko wymieniają na nowe. A że nowych nie ma, to...


Mi przeprogramowali Norax3. 
Najpierw mi przyszła pocztą decyzja o możliwości uruchomienia instalacji fotowoltaicznej. Potem po niecałych 2 tygodniach sami, bez informacji przyjechali do licznika. Powiedzieli, że nie mają nowych, zdalnych i za miesiąc lub dwa przyjadą wymienić ale ja już teraz mogę uruchomić instalację.

----------


## tkaczor123

Z uwagi na złożone ponad 50 000 wniosków w I i II naborze procedowanie prawidłowo złożonego wniosku wynosi ok. 3 miesiące, natomiast jeśli zachodzi konieczność jego uzupełnienia procedowanie może wydłużyć się do ok. 6 miesięcy.

----------


## plamiak

Dzisiaj wymienili mi Norax3 z aktywnymi rejestrami energii pobranej i oddane,j na OTUS z GSM. Instalacja pracowała od miesiąca i wyprodukowała 450 kWh z czego w rejestrze 2.8.0 zapisało się 150 kWh. Nikogo to nie interesowało.
Od uznania przez PGE zgłoszenia minął dokładnie miesiąc.

----------


## kedlaw0

> Dzisiaj wymienili mi Norax3 z aktywnymi rejestrami energii pobranej i oddane,j na OTUS z GSM. Instalacja pracowała od miesiąca i wyprodukowała 450 kWh z czego w rejestrze 2.8.0 zapisało się 150 kWh. Nikogo to nie interesowało.
> Od uznania przez PGE zgłoszenia minął dokładnie miesiąc.


U mnie jak programowali licznik Norax 3 to włączyli instalację a potem coś im nie zagrało i jeszcze poprawili.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Od 31.03.2020 roku zostanie wycofana możliwość składania wniosków do programu w formie papierowej. Pozostanie tylko forma e-wniosków. Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Stanowska

A co tu niby myśleć? Przecież chyba każdy ma internet i sobie z tym poradzi.
Byleby nie zabrali tych dotacji. Ja wciąż czekam na założenie licznika, których ponoć nie mają. PGE.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

No właśnie może niekoniecznie każdy. Już odzywają się głosy, co z osobami które nie mają profilu zaufanego czy e-dowodu.

----------


## tkaczor123

> No właśnie może niekoniecznie każdy. Już odzywają się głosy, co z osobami które nie mają profilu zaufanego czy e-dowodu.


Większość posiada konto w banku ing, pekao,alior, milenenium itp. więc w czym problem?? 
Większość instaluje przez firmy PV więc nie widzę problemu nie posiadanie/ brak możliwości kreacji takiego profilu.
PS do jutra można jeszcze wysyłać w wersji papierowej czego nie polecam.
Ale każdy robi jak uważa,

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Dla mnie w niczym, moim zdaniem osoby, które chcą inwestować w PV raczej nie mają problemu z technologią. Ale jestem ciekawy opinii, bo takie że to problem już do mnie doszły

----------


## tobiasz86

> Większość posiada konto w banku ing, pekao,alior, milenenium itp. więc w czym problem?? 
> Większość instaluje przez firmy PV więc nie widzę problemu nie posiadanie/ brak możliwości kreacji takiego profilu.
> PS do jutra można jeszcze wysyłać w wersji papierowej czego nie polecam.
> Ale każdy robi jak uważa,


Cholera, nie mam ani profilu zaufanego, ani nowego dowodu ani konta w ww. bankach

----------


## tobiasz86

Znowu zjadło mi pół wiadomości

----------


## tkaczor123

[QUOTE=tobiasz86;7925063]Cholera, nie mam ani profilu zaufanego, ani nowego dowodu ani konta w ww. bankach[/QUOTE\]
To zostaje Tobie opcja żeby instalacja zrobiła firma ,oni się zajmą resztą za odpowiednie wynagrodzenie.
Zawsze jest wyjście z sytuacji.

----------


## tobiasz86

Instalacje mam na dachu już przyłączoną do sieci, czekam na aneks i zaświadczenie

----------


## tkaczor123

Kto składał w II naborze szukać się na listach(aktualizacja).

----------


## Koris

> A co tu niby myśleć? Przecież chyba każdy ma internet i sobie z tym poradzi.
> Byleby nie zabrali tych dotacji. Ja wciąż czekam na założenie licznika, których ponoć nie mają. PGE.


Dziś mi PGE założyło liczniczek.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Dziś mi PGE założyło liczniczek.


Złącze kablowe pewnie w granicy.

----------


## TINEK

> Dziś mi PGE założyło liczniczek.


PGE jaki region, z ciekawości (bo czekam na wymianę)

----------


## cuuube

'Eneła' się tłumaczy, czyli pewnie mają coś za uszami 
http://www.gramwzielone.pl/energia-s...wowym-terminie

----------


## jajmar

> A co tu niby myśleć? Przecież chyba każdy ma internet i sobie z tym poradzi.
> Byleby nie zabrali tych dotacji. Ja wciąż czekam na założenie licznika, których ponoć nie mają. PGE.





> Dla mnie w niczym, moim zdaniem osoby, które chcą inwestować w PV raczej nie mają problemu z technologią. Ale jestem ciekawy opinii, bo takie że to problem już do mnie doszły


To wytnie część ludzi z programu. Znam osobiście ludzi którzy założyli panele ale nie ogarniają "zaufanych profili". To ludzie którzy od lat prowadzą swoje działalności. A co zrobi zwykły Kowalski?  Swoją drogą logika w tym zaufanym podpisie jest mega zakręcona - sam mam z tym spore problemy.

----------


## plamiak

> PGE jaki region, z ciekawości (bo czekam na wymianę)


Mnie też wymienili - w piątek - dokładnie 30 dni po uznaniu zgłoszenia mikroinstalacjii. Rejon kielecki, licznik w skrzynce w płocie, założyli OTUS z GSM. Nawet nikt nie zadzwonił żeby się umówić...

----------


## Stealth

> Mnie też wymienili - w piątek - dokładnie 30 dni po uznaniu zgłoszenia mikroinstalacjii. Rejon kielecki, licznik w skrzynce w płocie, założyli OTUS z GSM. Nawet nikt nie zadzwonił żeby się umówić...


Nie muszą się umawiać. Do mojego sąsiada i koleżanki, którzy też zakładali instalację PV równo w obu przypadkach liczniki wymienili po 30 dniach (PGE Rzeszów O/Mielec). 
Ja na razie czekam na montaż falownika i zabezpieczeń bo panele już na dachu. Więc w maju pewnie start będzie.

----------


## plamiak

> Nie muszą się umawiać. Do mojego sąsiada i koleżanki, którzy też zakładali instalację PV równo w obu przypadkach liczniki wymienili po 30 dniach (PGE Rzeszów O/Mielec). 
> Ja na razie czekam na montaż falownika i zabezpieczeń bo panele już na dachu. Więc w maju pewnie start będzie.


Protokół wymiany licznika jednak trzeba podpisać.... czy wrzucili in blanco do skrzynki na listy...

----------


## tobiasz86

Tragiczne te terminy u Was, u mnie od złożenia wniosku do otrzymania decyzji minęło 8 dni, kolejnego dnia telefon z pge i czy mogą następnego dnia przyjechać wymienić. Łącznie 10 dni, licznik na elewacji, u mojego taty podobnie trwało z tym że licznik wewnątrz budynku. Mam nadzieję że z aneksem będzie podobnie. Rzeszów o sanok

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> To wytnie część ludzi z programu. Znam osobiście ludzi którzy założyli panele ale nie ogarniają "zaufanych profili". To ludzie którzy od lat prowadzą swoje działalności. A co zrobi zwykły Kowalski?  Swoją drogą logika w tym zaufanym podpisie jest mega zakręcona - sam mam z tym spore problemy.


Pewnie zostanie jeszcze opcja składania przez firmę - tak jak do tej pory że firma będzie mogła złożyć 20 wniosków hurtowo jeśli ma podpisane porozumienie, choć na razie nie ma oficjalnie nigdzie takiej informacji

----------


## Koris

> Złącze kablowe pewnie w granicy.


Dokładnie

----------


## Koris

> Protokół wymiany licznika jednak trzeba podpisać.... czy wrzucili in blanco do skrzynki na listy...


U mnie nie wymagali podpisu. Miał być wysłany pocztą, ale ze względu na to, że się pofatygowałem "do płota", po uprzednim zapytaniu czy można, otrzymałem papiur do łapki. Umowa przyjdzie pocztą.

----------


## Koris

> PGE jaki region, z ciekawości (bo czekam na wymianę)


Łódź-Górna

----------


## tkaczor123

Ci co są na liście z drugiego naboru powinni dostać prezent na Święta :smile: .

----------


## Stafik73

Wniosek złożony 1 lutego,niestety na razie cisza.Może jestem na liście nr 8 której nie ma  :smile:

----------


## TINEK

> Łódź-Górna


dzięki za info
ja, Łódź teren
czekam z niecierpliwością, słońce świeci a produkcji nie ma

----------


## tkaczor123

> Wniosek złożony 1 lutego,niestety na razie cisza.Może jestem na liście nr 8 której nie ma


Szukali, szukali i znaleźli. Kto szuka nie błądzi list z 2 naboru jest 10 na dzień 30.03.2020r.
Wiem że niektórzy chcą na tacy, ja w tym Ci nie pomogę jedynie coś podpowiem.

----------


## Koris

> dzięki za info
> ja, Łódź teren
> czekam z niecierpliwością, słońce świeci a produkcji nie ma


To muszę się do Ciebie wprosić i zobaczyć pracę PC "na żywo"  :wink:

----------


## TINEK

> To muszę się do Ciebie wprosić i zobaczyć pracę PC "na żywo"


Jak najbardziej zapraszam, niech tylko się ta pandemia skończy, 
pisz na priv, podam kontakt, daleko nie masz

pozdrawiam

----------


## Stafik73

> Szukali, szukali i znaleźli. Kto szuka nie błądzi list z 2 naboru jest 10 na dzień 30.03.2020r.
> Wiem że niektórzy chcą na tacy, ja w tym Ci nie pomogę jedynie coś podpowiem.


Wiem że jest 10.Napisałem tak ponieważ jest 7...9 i 10.  :big grin:

----------


## Stafik73

Pojawiła się kolejna lista na stronie mój prąd. Teraz po nr 10 jest od razu nr 13.

----------


## kedlaw0

Po wielu telefonach, prośbach (obyło się bez gróźb) wszystkie dokumenty do Mojego Prądu są już w domu.
Sam wniosek prosty, złożony w dosłownie 10 minut. Teraz czekać żeby gospodarka się nie zawaliła i program nie anulowany.

----------


## mir1

Złożyłem wniosek 13 stycznia i echo, po wpisaniu maila w status wniosku od miesiąca wyświetla " w procesie weryfikacji". Rozumiem, że trochę mają wniosków do obrobienia, ale żeby 4 miesiące... czeka już ktoś tak długo? Chyba,że brakuje czegoś we wniosku, ale myślę, że dostałbym wiadomość...?

----------


## kedlaw0

mir1 wniosek elektroniczny czy papierowy?

----------


## [email protected]

> Tragiczne te terminy u Was, u mnie od złożenia wniosku do otrzymania decyzji minęło 8 dni, kolejnego dnia telefon z pge i czy mogą następnego dnia przyjechać wymienić. Łącznie 10 dni, licznik na elewacji, u mojego taty podobnie trwało z tym że licznik wewnątrz budynku. Mam nadzieję że z aneksem będzie podobnie. Rzeszów o sanok


Masz już aneks czy nadal czekasz? Bo zastanawiam się ile to u mnie potrwa, bo dziś wymienili mi licznik.

----------


## Stanowska

> [...] bo dziś wymienili mi licznik.


Możesz napisać jaki zakład energetyczny i ile dni po terminie?
Ja wciąż czekam  :sad:

----------


## tkaczor123

> Złożyłem wniosek 13 stycznia i echo, po wpisaniu maila w status wniosku od miesiąca wyświetla " w procesie weryfikacji". Rozumiem, że trochę mają wniosków do obrobienia, ale żeby 4 miesiące... czeka już ktoś tak długo? Chyba,że brakuje czegoś we wniosku, ale myślę, że dostałbym wiadomość...?


Nie 4 a 3 niecałe miesiące. Nie umiesz liczyć. P.S sprawdź się na liście. Pewnie papierowy

----------


## [email protected]

> Możesz napisać jaki zakład energetyczny i ile dni po terminie?
> Ja wciąż czekam


 PGE RE Kozienice. Co ciekawe wniosek złożyłem 27 marca, warunki dostałem 3 kwietnia a licznik wymieniony dziś.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Masz już aneks czy nadal czekasz? Bo zastanawiam się ile to u mnie potrwa, bo dziś wymienili mi licznik.


Czekam, dzwoniłem do Łodzi bo tam zajmują się umowami, pan stwierdził że zgłoszenie widzi ale ciągle oczekuje, nie potrafił powiedzieć jak długo jeszcze...
Natomiast zaświadczenie podobno ma wysłać ZE który zajmował się wymianą licznika. Do "mój prąd" potrzebny jest też  aneks umowy czy samo zaświadczenie od ZE?

----------


## [email protected]

> Czekam, dzwoniłem do Łodzi bo tam zajmują się umowami, pan stwierdził że zgłoszenie widzi ale ciągle oczekuje, nie potrafił powiedzieć jak długo jeszcze...
> Natomiast zaświadczenie podobno ma wysłać ZE który zajmował się wymianą licznika. Do "mój prąd" potrzebny jest też  aneks umowy czy samo zaświadczenie od ZE?


Niestety sam już nie wiem, ale wydaje mi się, że samo zaświadczenie z ZE od licznika, bo tam na wniosku zaznaczało się rubrykę biorę udział w programie Mój Prąd.
Ze strony programu: "Zaświadczenie Operatora Sieci Dystrybucyjnej potwierdzające montaż licznika wraz z numerem Punktu Poboru Mocy, w którym go zainstalowano,"

----------


## fotohobby

A we wniosku nie wypisuje się już numeru (daty) umowy kompleksowej/aneksu do niej ?

----------


## [email protected]

> A we wniosku nie wypisuje się już numeru (daty) umowy kompleksowej/aneksu do niej ?


Z tego co widzę to chyba trzeba podać numer umowy kompleksowej i datę zawarcia, więc niestety trzeba czekać... ;/
Chociaż nie jest nigdzie napisane, że to musi być nowa umowa, więc na upartego można by aktualną wpisać. Sam już nie wiem.

----------


## mir1

Wniosek elektroniczny, faktycznie literówka zamiast 3 napisałem 4 miesiące,  to i tak długo...

----------


## kedlaw0

Jako, że jestem świeżo po wypełnieniu wniosku (dziś zmienił status na W WERYFIKACJI) to napiszę co potrzeba dla instalacji montowanej przez firmę 

Potrzeba nr aneksu do umowy kompleksowej, datę przyłączenia instalacji, nr PPE (no i parę oczywistych danych jak adres, nr konta itp). 
W wersji elektronicznej potrzebne są skany zaświadczenia OSD, faktur, a także potwierdzenia dokonania przelewów za faktury.

----------


## Maria.Strzelecka

> Dzisiaj został ogłoszony program rządowy dopłat do instalacji fotowoltaicznych "Mój prąd".
> https://www.money.pl/gospodarka/moj-...62559361a.html
> Zgodnie z nim będzie można otrzymać jednorazową dopłatę do 50% kosztów instalacji, maksymalnie 5000 zł.
> Warunkiem wypłaty jest podpisanie umowy z ZE.
> 
> Czy ktoś ma informacje na temat łączenia tego programu z np."Czyste powietrze" ?



W większych miastach tzn w Warszawie jest większa dotacja, może trzeba dowiedzieć się w urzędzie?

----------


## tobiasz86

> W większych miastach tzn w Warszawie jest większa dotacja, może trzeba dowiedzieć się w urzędzie?


Może jakieś gminne dopłaty, na pewno nie jest to z  programu "mój prąd" który to jest dla wszystkich na tych samych warunkach- nie ma w nim podziału na szlachtę z warszawki i resztę.

----------


## Koris

> Po wielu telefonach, prośbach (obyło się bez gróźb) wszystkie dokumenty do Mojego Prądu są już w domu.
> Sam wniosek prosty, złożony w dosłownie 10 minut. Teraz czekać żeby gospodarka się nie zawaliła i program nie anulowany.


A dostałeś również to: Zaświadczenie potwierdzające przyłączenie mikroinstalacji – dla prosumenta?

----------


## Stafik73

Pojawiły się kolejne listy na stronie Mój Prąd. Szukajcie się na listach,bo na stronie, mój wniosek jest cały czas jako weryfikowany,a na liście się szczęśliwie znalazłem.

----------


## kedlaw0

> A dostałeś również to: Zaświadczenie potwierdzające przyłączenie mikroinstalacji – dla prosumenta?


Tak, jest to zaświadczenie OSD, o którym pisałem i jest jednym z wymaganych załączników. Dostaje się od swojego regionu energetycznego - w moim przypadku Mińsk Mazowiecki. Oczywiście kilka razy telefon i prośby, żeby wysłali. Kolega dzwonił wczoraj to nic nje załatwił, opryskliwa pani skierowała go na infolinię do Warszawy. A tam skierowali go... do Mińska Mazowieckiego do tej pani.

----------


## gawel

> Tak, jest to zaświadczenie OSD, o którym pisałem i jest jednym z wymaganych załączników. Dostaje się od swojego regionu energetycznego - w moim przypadku Mińsk Mazowiecki. Oczywiście kilka razy telefon i prośby, żeby wysłali. Kolega dzwonił wczoraj to nic nje załatwił, opryskliwa pani skierowała go na infolinię do Warszawy. A tam skierowali go... do Mińska Mazowieckiego do tej pani.


ja zaświadczenie miałem w 1 dzień z Konstancina, ale pojechałem po nie osobiście.

----------


## bobrow

Śpieszcie się ludzie z wnioskami , bo niebawem będą inne (niestety) priorytety...
Obym się grubo mylił !

----------


## gawel

> Śpieszcie się ludzie z wnioskami , bo niebawem będą inne (niestety) priorytety...
> Obym się grubo mylił !


No to też, jednak Polska może mieć za karę potrącane środki finansowe z dotacji a przecież program twój prąd posiada harmonogram nikt gotówką nie da miliarda zlotych ani nawet jednym przelewem.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Śpieszcie się ludzie z wnioskami , bo niebawem będą inne (niestety) priorytety...
> Obym się grubo mylił !


Co mają powiedzieć Ci co chcieliby zrobić PV i dostać 5 tysi "rekompensaty" za instalację.
Czekać czy robić? :big tongue:

----------


## bobrow

> Co mają powiedzieć Ci co chcieliby zrobić PV i dostać 5 tysi "rekompensaty" za instalację.
> Czekać czy robić?


Czasy mamy niespokojne , widzicie i czytacie co się dzieje...
Ja bym teraz miał duży zgryz czy instalować PV jeśli istnieje realne ryzyko utraty pracy czy zmniejszenie dochodów...
Raczej bym już w nic nie inwestował tylko czekał na „pewniejsze” czasy-no, ale to ja bym tak prawdopodobnie zrobił...

----------


## kedlaw0

> ja zaświadczenie miałem w 1 dzień z Konstancina, ale pojechałem po nie osobiście.


Teraz trochę inne realia. Pojechać to sobie można... Jak ten facet z Wielkiej Brytanii co przebiegł maraton w swoim pokoju.

----------


## gawel

> Teraz trochę inne realia. Pojechać to sobie można... Jak ten facet z Wielkiej Brytanii co przebiegł maraton w swoim pokoju.


To racja, ale nie demonizujmy ile jest chomików co dogoniło własna dupkę w bębenku?? Niejeden maraton maja za sobą.

----------


## kedlaw0

Oczywiście, ale też trochę można zrozumieć ludzi, którzy zainwestowali w PV 30-40k zł a instalacja milczy. Do tego pogoda każdego dnia działa im na nerwy.

----------


## [email protected]

> Co mają powiedzieć Ci co chcieliby zrobić PV i dostać 5 tysi "rekompensaty" za instalację.
> Czekać czy robić?


 Ja tam robię najwyżej się będzie z rok dłużej zwracać.  :wink:  Licznik mam wymieniony, więc teraz muszę ja jak najszybciej uruchomić, zawsze to parę kWh do przodu...

----------


## tobiasz86

Nie chce Ci nic sugerować ale u mnie po wymianie licznika panowie z pge sami uruchomili instalacje i powiedzieli że  już można oszczędzać.

----------


## [email protected]

> Nie chce Ci nic sugerować ale u mnie po wymianie licznika panowie z pge sami uruchomili instalacje i powiedzieli że  już można oszczędzać.


 Wiem, dlatego się streszczam.  :wink:

----------


## andrzeb

> Z tego co widzę to chyba trzeba podać numer umowy kompleksowej i datę zawarcia, więc niestety trzeba czekać... ;/
> Chociaż nie jest nigdzie napisane, że to musi być nowa umowa, więc na upartego można by aktualną wpisać. Sam już nie wiem.


Ja podałem nr starej umowy a jak dwa tyg po złożeniu wniosku o dotację dostałem nową umowę PGE to jej numer przesłałem e-mailem i mieli już sami zmienić to we wniosku. Jestem na liście nr 13 i czekam na kaskę.

----------


## tobiasz86

andrzeb a jak długo czekałeś na aneks i zaświadczenie, próbowałeś coś przyspieszać czy cierpliwie czekałeś?

----------


## andrzeb

> andrzeb a jak długo czekałeś na aneks i zaświadczenie, próbowałeś coś przyspieszać czy cierpliwie czekałeś?


Zadzwoniłem na infolinię PGE i powiedziałem, że potrzebuję nową umowę do wniosku o dotację -gość mnie zarejestrował i powiedział iż do 2 tyg dostanę,
przyszła listownie, nowy numer dostałem i odesłałem podpisaną, napisałem do [email protected] 
Poniżej email jaki dostałem przed
"W nawiązaniu do poniższej korespondencji proszę o przesłanie wiadomości e-mail z informacją, że informuje nas Pan o zmianie umowy kompleksowej (z nr …. na nr …. Dotyczy wniosku nr 64425/E/2020 przesłanego w dniu 22.02.2020 r.). Na podstawie Pana e-maila w systemie dokonam stosownych zmian."
i po
"Dziękuje za informację. Aktualizacja zostanie wprowadzona do systemu."

----------


## tobiasz86

Dzięki, we wtorek wezmę się zich pogonienie

----------


## kulibob

Mam pewien problem. Ma m wszystko downiosku poza numerem umowy. 1,5mc temu odesłałem im podpisaną   umowę kompleksową dostarczona do enei 5 marca. Dotej pory nie odesłali. 
Numer umowy kompleksowej jest inny niż ten który pojawił się w eboku  i ta z eboka to umowa sprzedażowa?
Przez info linie nic się nie dowiesz a co do nich napiszę  to odpowiadają dwa tygodnie raz przyjęli do  wiadomości i cisza a na ostatnie pismo mają czas odpowiedzieć do jutra.

A mam trochę srakę że zawieszą przyjmowanie wniosków na mój prąd.

Który numer umowy przyjąć do wniosku mój prąd? kompleksową którą podpisałem i nie odesłali czy ta która sie pojawiła w eboku i to umowa sprzedażowa. 
Kur... z tymi sprzedawcami energi nigdy nie może być dobrze.

----------


## gawel

Mnie w PGE poinformowano, że EBOK nie działa w umowach prosumenckich i ja jedyny nr jaki mam to papierowy i ten wpisałem do wniosku o dotację. BTW zmienił mi się również numer klienta.

----------


## kedlaw0

Ja też wpisałem nr umowy kompleksowej, która mi przyszła niedawno z Rzeszowa.
Mam tylko zagwozdkę bo w piśmie napisali, że mam odesłać załącznik nr 2,który był w kopercie. Ktoś wie po co to cudo?

----------


## gawel

> Ja też wpisałem nr umowy kompleksowej, która mi przyszła niedawno z Rzeszowa.
> Mam tylko zagwozdkę bo w piśmie napisali, że mam odesłać załącznik nr 2,który był w kopercie. Ktoś wie po co to cudo?


Kto napisał?

----------


## kedlaw0

PGE Rzeszów. Nie mam teraz pod ręką tego załącznika.

----------


## gawel

> PGE Rzeszów. Nie mam teraz pod ręką tego załącznika.


A to normalne też tak miałem tylko w stacjonarnym BOK też 2 egzemplarze.

----------


## bobrow

> Mam pewien problem. Ma m wszystko downiosku poza numerem umowy. 1,5mc temu odesłałem im podpisaną   umowę kompleksową dostarczona do enei 5 marca. Dotej pory nie odesłali. 
> Numer umowy kompleksowej jest inny niż ten który pojawił się w eboku  i ta z eboka to umowa sprzedażowa?
> Przez info linie nic się nie dowiesz a co do nich napiszę  to odpowiadają dwa tygodnie raz przyjęli do  wiadomości i cisza a na ostatnie pismo mają czas odpowiedzieć do jutra.
> 
> A mam trochę srakę że zawieszą przyjmowanie wniosków na mój prąd.
> 
> Który numer umowy przyjąć do wniosku mój prąd? kompleksową którą podpisałem i nie odesłali czy ta która sie pojawiła w eboku i to umowa sprzedażowa. 
> Kur... z tymi sprzedawcami energi nigdy nie może być dobrze.


Hej,
chyba poprawię Ci humor-do dotacji meilem wysłałem wszystko i co najlepsze wpisałem stary nr umowy kompleksowej.Tauron przysłał mi wtedy tylko aneks do starej umowy i myślałem ,że to wszystko więc po prostu złożyłem wniosek ze starym nr umowy...A za tydzień przysłali mi nową umowę ...
W między czasie od wysłania wniosku online :
-po dwóch tyg miałem pozytywną decyzję
-po 1.5 tyg miałem kasę na koncie
Pzdr

----------


## kedlaw0

Bobrow, ale to dawno i nieprawda.

----------


## tedi79

Witam forumowiczy
Mam pytanko orientujecie się może koledzy z jakiej listy aktualnie są wypłacane pieniądze? Załapałem się w końcu po 3 miesiącach czekania (wniosek złożony 16-01-2020 i jestem na liście nr 13. Wiecie może którą listę aktualnie płacą?

----------


## gawel

> Witam forumowiczy
> Mam pytanko orientujecie się może koledzy z jakiej listy aktualnie są wypłacane pieniądze? Załapałem się w końcu po 3 miesiącach czekania (wniosek złożony 16-01-2020 i jestem na liście nr 13. Wiecie może którą listę aktualnie płacą?


naucz się odmianów :smile:

----------


## Xesxpox

Witam, może ktoś robił podobnie lub ma jakąs wiedzę i mi coś podpowie. Zakładam instalację i liczę na dofinansowanie. Chcę kupić stelaża na 16 paneli(z wkrętami, mocowaniami itp) 2300zł, z 6 paneli 330w ok 3700zl, inwerter 4500w około 5000zł razem trochę ponad 10k. Inwerter przewymiarowany bo dołożę w przyszłym roku 10szt. Czy mogę moeć problem z takim wnioskiem?

----------


## mitch

> Witam, może ktoś robił podobnie lub ma jakąs wiedzę i mi coś podpowie. [...]  Czy mogę moeć problem z takim wnioskiem?


Robili. Ich historie masz opisane (niekiedy bardzo wyczerpująco) w wątku "Ma ktoś panele fotowoltaiczne? Proszę o opinie.". Jeśli masz odpowiednie uprawienia lub możesz sobie "załatwić pieczątkę" to problemów nie będziesz miał. Oczywiście zakładając, że wiesz co robisz, krzywdy sobie sam nie zrobisz (DC i AC) oraz kupisz sprzęt spełniający wymagania programu Mój Prąd. Szczegóły znajdziesz w wątku.

----------


## gawel

> Witam, może ktoś robił podobnie lub ma jakąs wiedzę i mi coś podpowie. Zakładam instalację i liczę na dofinansowanie. Chcę kupić stelaża na 16 paneli(z wkrętami, mocowaniami itp) 2300zł, z 6 paneli 330w ok 3700zl, inwerter 4500w około 5000zł razem trochę ponad 10k. Inwerter przewymiarowany bo dołożę w przyszłym roku 10szt. Czy mogę moeć problem z takim wnioskiem?


Ja nie będziesz odmieniał rzeczowników to na pewno tak.

----------


## andrzeb

> Mam pewien problem. Ma m wszystko downiosku poza numerem umowy. 1,5mc temu odesłałem im podpisaną   umowę kompleksową dostarczona do enei 5 marca. Dotej pory nie odesłali. 
> Numer umowy kompleksowej jest inny niż ten który pojawił się w eboku  i ta z eboka to umowa sprzedażowa?
> Przez info linie nic się nie dowiesz a co do nich napiszę  to odpowiadają dwa tygodnie raz przyjęli do  wiadomości i cisza a na ostatnie pismo mają czas odpowiedzieć do jutra.
> 
> A mam trochę srakę że zawieszą przyjmowanie wniosków na mój prąd.
> 
> Który numer umowy przyjąć do wniosku mój prąd? kompleksową którą podpisałem i nie odesłali czy ta która sie pojawiła w eboku i to umowa sprzedażowa. 
> Kur... z tymi sprzedawcami energi nigdy nie może być dobrze.


Cześć
jak widać powyżej ja do NFOŚiGW wysłałem dotację ze starym numerem PGE, a gdy otrzymałem nową umowę z licznikiem dwukierunkowym to emailowo im to wysłałem i oni zamienili ten numer umowy w systemie.

----------


## andrzeb

> Ja też wpisałem nr umowy kompleksowej, która mi przyszła niedawno z Rzeszowa.
> Mam tylko zagwozdkę bo w piśmie napisali, że mam odesłać załącznik nr 2,który był w kopercie. Ktoś wie po co to cudo?


Teź takie coś dostałem, podpisałem załącznik nr2 i odesłałem poleconym. Już nawet nie pamiętam co w tym załaczniku było :smile:

----------


## andrzeb

> Witam forumowiczy
> Mam pytanko orientujecie się może koledzy z jakiej listy aktualnie są wypłacane pieniądze? Załapałem się w końcu po 3 miesiącach czekania (wniosek złożony 16-01-2020 i jestem na liście nr 13. Wiecie może którą listę aktualnie płacą?


Ja jestem na liście 12 która się pojawiła chyba tydzień temu i też czekam na kasę

----------


## Xesxpox

> Robili. Ich historie masz opisane (niekiedy bardzo wyczerpująco) w wątku "Ma ktoś panele fotowoltaiczne? Proszę o opinie.". Jeśli masz odpowiednie uprawienia lub możesz sobie "załatwić pieczątkę" to problemów nie będziesz miał. Oczywiście zakładając, że wiesz co robisz, krzywdy sobie sam nie zrobisz (DC i AC) oraz kupisz sprzęt spełniający wymagania programu Mój Prąd. Szczegóły znajdziesz w wątku.


Witam, dzięki za odzew. Przewaliłem tam 50 stron i nic nie znajduję. Czy pamiętasz mniej więcej kiedy było to poruszane?-lub który użytkownik o tym pisał? 
Ja kupuje sprzęt, pospinam skrzynkę ale podłączenie, sprawdzenie zrobi osoba z uprawnieniami i doświadczeniem.
Sprzęt zgodny z programem to chyba taki który nie jest starszy niż dwa lata-czy są jakieś inne wymagania? Pozdrawiam
Gawel czuwaj czuwaj :smile:

----------


## markrzy

Witam.  Instalacja założona   końcem marca. Licznik  w budynku wymieniony po 10 dniach od zgłoszenia. Tauron Żywiec. Domek na końcu świata. Teraz czekam na umowę.Montażysta meldował , że są braki liczników  dwukierunkowych.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Witam.  Instalacja założona   końcem marca. Licznik  w budynku wymieniony po 10 dniach od zgłoszenia. Tauron Żywiec. Domek na końcu świata. Teraz czekam na umowę.Montażysta meldował , że są braki liczników  dwukierunkowych.


O, nie za ciekawa informacja. Nawet Energa już wznowiła wymianę liczników, nie słyszałem, by w Tauronie był problem z licznikami, klientom wymieniają raczej na bieżąco i w terminach. 

PGE informowało, że ma ich nieco mniej, dlatego czas oczekiwania może być nieco dłuższy. 
Daj znać, jak będziesz coś wiedział.

----------


## kysztof_2

Mają jeszcze trochę czasu na wymianę licznika, więc wyluzuj

----------


## andrzeb

> Ja jestem na liście 12 która się pojawiła chyba tydzień temu i też czekam na kasę


Wpłynęla dziś kasa!!, niecałe 2 tygodnie od umieszczenia na liście nr 12.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Wpłynęla dziś kasa!!, niecałe 2 tygodnie od umieszczenia na liście nr 12.


A jak długo czekałeś aby pojawić się na liście? U mnie wniosek oczekuje na rejestracje- czy ten status utrzymuje się do czasu pojawienia się na listach?

----------


## kedlaw0

U mnie następnego dnia po wysłaniu wniosku zmienił się status na W WERYFIKACJI. Wielu ludzi dostaje kasę a nje zmienia się status wniosku. Trzeba przeglądać listy. Dziś pojawiła się nr 16. Niestety mnie nie ma na niej. Czekam dalej.

----------


## tkaczor123

> U mnie następnego dnia po wysłaniu wniosku zmienił się status na W WERYFIKACJI. Wielu ludzi dostaje kasę a nje zmienia się status wniosku. Trzeba przeglądać listy. Dziś pojawiła się nr 16. Niestety mnie nie ma na niej. Czekam dalej.


Jak się pojawisz na liście to "pieniążki"  od 2-3 tygodni na koncie. Na dniach powinna być wypłacana lista 10.

----------


## tkaczor123

> A jak długo czekałeś aby pojawić się na liście? U mnie wniosek oczekuje na rejestracje- czy ten status utrzymuje się do czasu pojawienia się na listach?


Widocznie wysłałeś w wersji papierowej.

----------


## Oskar 0909

Wypłacona została lista numer 12 a Ty piszesz że na dniach będą wypłacać listę numer 10 ?

----------


## kedlaw0

Te nowe wnioski online to taka prostota - parę danych, do tego klika (5-6) załączników, że zastanawiam się nad czym tam urzędnik może móżdżyć tyle tygodni?

----------


## tkaczor123

Każda prace należy szanować. Pokaż że możesz więcej, podnieś normę a później podniosą poprzeczkę i będą wymagać :smile: .

----------


## Stafik73

Byłem na liście nr 11. W piątek przyszedł przelew.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Widocznie wysłałeś w wersji papierowej.


No co ty, gdybym wysłał papierowy to zapewne żaden status by się nie pojawił- no bo niby gdzie?
Tak czy siak, zmienił mi się na "w weryfikacji"

----------


## tkaczor123

> Byłem na liście nr 11. W piątek przyszedł przelew.


Nic tylko się cieszyć. Widocznie księgowość wypłaca od tyłu. Bo przed 30.03.20 były listy 1-10. Parę dni później 11 i 12. Co nie zmienia faktu że od pojawienia się na liście mija 2-3 tyg. Do wypłaty środków.

----------


## mir1

> Byłem na liście nr 11. W piątek przyszedł przelew.


 Stafik, a możesz odpisać kiedy złożyłeś wniosek?, Ja już czekam 13.01... i z tego co widzę, to ludzie którzy złożyli później wnioski mają już pieniądze, a mnie nie ma nawet na liście...

----------


## tedi79

> Ja jestem na liście 12 która się pojawiła chyba tydzień temu i też czekam na kasę


dziękuję za info.
Daj znać proszę jakby coś się ruszyło.
Ja też ze swojej strony dam znać jakby wypłacono listę numer 13  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## tedi79

> Wpłynęla dziś kasa!!, niecałe 2 tygodnie od umieszczenia na liście nr 12.


to super tylko się cieszyć. Gratulacje! Twoja misja została zakończona  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Dzisiaj przeczytałem, że już prawie 60 tys. osób złożyło wnioski o dotacje do instalacji fotowoltaicznej z programu Mój Prąd. Połowa z nich otrzymała już dopłaty na swoje konta. Jeśli tempo sięgania po dotacje zostanie utrzymane, narodowy fundusz rozdysponuje do końca roku połowę budżetu programu.  Do 17 kwietnia w ramach Mojego Prądu wydano prawie 153 mln zł. To kwota wypłacona już na konta 30795 rodzin, co oznacza, że pieniądze dostało jak ok. 53 proc. osób, które złożyły wnioski.

----------


## Stafik73

> Stafik, a możesz odpisać kiedy złożyłeś wniosek?, Ja już czekam 13.01... i z tego co widzę, to ludzie którzy złożyli później wnioski mają już pieniądze, a mnie nie ma nawet na liście...


Wniosek złożony elektronicznie 01.02.
Sprawdzaj się na listach, bo ja np. nie dostałem żadnej informacji że wniosek rozpatrzony,albo że pieniądze wypłacone.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Wniosek złożony elektronicznie 01.02.
> Sprawdzaj się na listach, bo ja np. nie dostałem żadnej informacji że wniosek rozpatrzony,albo że pieniądze wypłacone.


Mogłeś się sprawdzić/poszukać na liście bo informacja nie przyjdzie że się pojawiłeś. Jak jesteś to do 3 tygodni kasa powinna być.  Możesz sprawdzić status wniosku jak w weryfikacji to pomału szukaj się na listach.
Otrzymałem informację z Departamentu Księgowości że
"Wypłata środków odbywa się na bieżąco ale ze względu na ilość wypłacanych dotacji każdego dnia oraz obecną sytuację na świecie związana z COVID-19 czas oczekiwania na wypłatę może się wydłużyć do miesiąca" 
Powinni "lecieć" za kolejnością ale...

----------


## kedlaw0

Jakaś nowa polityka z listami rankingowymi Mój Prąd? Najnowsza lista nie zawiera imienia i nazwiska, więc wyłuskać się na niej będzie niezwykle ciężko.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Jakaś nowa polityka z listami rankingowymi Mój Prąd? Najnowsza lista nie zawiera imienia i nazwiska, więc wyłuskać się na niej będzie niezwykle ciężko.


Ochrona danych osobowych :wink: . Po imieniu i nazwisku mogłeś "wylukać"  sąsiada teraz to będzie trudne. Sprawdzaj się po mocy i lokalizacji.

----------


## Stanowska

> to super tylko się cieszyć. Gratulacje! Twoja misja została zakończona


Jeszcze nie zakończona, jeszcze zwrot z podatku za termomodernizację... kto wie, co będzie w przyszłym roku.

----------


## TINEK

Witam
Mam małe pytanie ,dziś mi wymienili licznik, dostałem od panów wymieniaczy zaświadczenie potwierdzające przyłączenie mikroinstalacji - dla prosumenta
rozumiem, że do złożenia wniosku "mój prąd" muszę mieć nową umowę kompleksową, czy tę umowę przysyłają pocztą "z automatu" czy trzeba się w jakiś sposób o nią starać?
PGE Łódź teren

----------


## gawel

W moim przypadku umowa była podpisana niezależnie od licznika w BOK 2 tygodnie wcześniej, natomiast protokół ze zmiany licznika jest konieczny do zaświadczenia o przyłączeniu do sieci ktore jest konieczne jako załacznik do wniosku o dotację. Więc proponuję się przejechać do BOK i załatwić 2 dokumenty za jednym zamachem. Ja PGE konstancin.

----------


## TINEK

zaświadczenie już mam, dziś otrzymałem od panów wymieniaczy licznika, 
a przejechać to ja się mogę do lasu, bo już otworzyli, a BOK są "okopane" pracują zdalnie
Wiem, że tak zrobiłeś, ale to były normalne czasy, chcę wiedzieć jak jest teraz
jako ciekawostka, protokołu z wymiany licznika nie podpisywałem, w miejscu podpisu odbiorcy mam wpisane COVID-19 (a nazywam się inaczej, serio)

----------


## gawel

> zaświadczenie już mam, dziś otrzymałem od panów wymieniaczy licznika, 
> a przejechać to ja się mogę do lasu, bo już otworzyli, a BOK są "okopane" pracują zdalnie
> Wiem, że tak zrobiłeś, ale to były normalne czasy, chcę wiedzieć jak jest teraz
> jako ciekawostka, protokołu z wymiany licznika nie podpisywałem, w miejscu podpisu odbiorcy mam wpisane COVID-19 (a nazywam się inaczej, serio)


To nie jest ten dokument któy ma iść do dotacji na 100% zawiera on o wiele więcej danych i podpisuje go szef RE, czekałem 2h na podpis.

----------


## gawel

Z resztą wyślij co uważasz i masz zobaczymy jaki będzie efekt.

----------


## TINEK

jest pieczątka i podpis kierownika RE

w tym jest właśnie problem, że nie mozna pojechać i załatwić na miejscu, jutro będę próbował dzwonić na "party line"

----------


## [email protected]

> jest pieczątka i podpis kierownika RE
> w tym jest właśnie problem, że nie mozna pojechać i załatwić na miejscu, jutro będę próbował dzwonić na "party line"


Ogolnie przy wymianie licznika dostaje się standardowy dokument z informacją o wymianie wraz z informacją na temat starego licznika itd. Drugi dokument z informacją o przyłączeniu pv zazwyczaj wysyłają pocztą. Jak dostałeś 2 dokumenty to pewnie masz też ten właściwy. Co do aneksu to ja już czekam 3 tydzień od wymiany. Ale dziś coś drgnęło, bo w ebok widzę, że wystawili mi fakturę pewnie za zuzycie do wymiany czyli może umowa już w drodze...

----------


## plamiak

> zaświadczenie już mam, dziś otrzymałem od panów wymieniaczy licznika, 
> a przejechać to ja się mogę do lasu, bo już otworzyli, a BOK są "okopane" pracują zdalnie
> Wiem, że tak zrobiłeś, ale to były normalne czasy, chcę wiedzieć jak jest teraz
> jako ciekawostka, protokołu z wymiany licznika nie podpisywałem, w miejscu podpisu odbiorcy mam wpisane COVID-19 (a nazywam się inaczej, serio)


Myślałem że Tinek.... ok. na poważnie - jeszcze przed COVID PGE Skarżysko wprowadziło "ułatwienie", czyli zamiast podpisywać umowę kompleksową w najbliższym BOKu, (powiedzmy 20 minut stania w kolejce i gotowe), trzeba czekać aż przygotują ją gdzieś w kraju i przyślą pocztą....

----------


## TINEK

Witam
Dziękuję koledzy za pomoc, jest tak jak piszecie
Dodzwoniłem się dziś na infolinię, pani powiedziała, że teraz czekam na umowę kompleksową, która przyjdzie pocztą, nic nie muszę podpisywać i odsyłać, niestety może trwać i 3 miesiące, ale mogę zadzwonić na infolinię za około 3 tygodnie i podadzą mi numer umowy, wtedy będę mógł złożyć wniosek do "mój prąd"
Ten dokument co wczoraj dostałem, kiedyś wysyłali pocztą, tak jak pisze Stanley

pozdrawiam 
Tinek

----------


## kedlaw0

> Ochrona danych osobowych. Po imieniu i nazwisku mogłeś "wylukać"  sąsiada teraz to będzie trudne. Sprawdzaj się po mocy i lokalizacji.


To był chyba jednak babol. Lista 17 już poprawiona i z nazwiskami.

----------


## kulibob

Wniosek złożony wczoraj ma status w trakcie weryfikacji. Kiedy można przeszukiwać listy rankingowe?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Witajcie, znalazłem ciekawe statystyki nt, programu Mój Prąd. 
Np. wiecie, że w ciągu 95 dni trwania II naboru złożono 28 363 wniosków. To oznacza, że średnio Polacy składali dziennie prawie 300 wniosków do Programu Mój Prąd.
Do tej pory budżet programu zmniejszył się co najmniej o 170 845 376‬ zł, ale wciąż pozostało około 829 154 624 zł.

W I naborze do Programu Mój Prąd do Narodowego Funduszu Ochrony Środowiska wpłynęło ponad 30 000 wniosków. Według stanu na 17 kwietnia 2020 roku, 879 zostało rozpatrzonych negatywnie, ale to nie jest ostateczna liczba odrzuconych, ponieważ jeszcze ok. 1 500 wniosków jest w uzupełnieniu.

----------


## Stanowska

Hejka. Czy do złożenia wniosku online wystarczy tylko numer nowej umowy, czy też potrzebne jest jeszcze oddzielne zaświadczenie o przyłączeniu do mikroinstalacji?

----------


## kedlaw0

A jak myślisz? Ile razy tu już w wątku podawaliśmy, że potrzebny jest skan zaświadczenia OSD?

----------


## Stanowska

Upewniam się, czy nic się nie zmieniło. Dzięki za info.

----------


## kedlaw0

To jeszcze raz napiszemy co potrzeba:
Numer umowy kompleksowej (aneks jeśli była wcześniej) 
Skan faktur (dopisek "Zgłoszono do Programu Priorytetowego Mój Prąd" w II naborze niepotrzebny) 
Skan zaświadczenia o opłaceniu faktur 
Skan zaświadczenia OSD.

----------


## Stanowska

OK, dzięki  :smile:

----------


## tobiasz86

> To jeszcze raz napiszemy co potrzeba:
> Numer umowy kompleksowej (aneks jeśli była wcześniej) 
> Skan faktur (dopisek "Zgłoszono do Programu Priorytetowego Mój Prąd" w II naborze niepotrzebny) 
> Skan zaświadczenia o opłaceniu faktur 
> Skan zaświadczenia OSD.


A kiedy potrzebne jest potwierdzenie opłacenia faktur? Logika podpowiada, że tylko wtedy gdy mamy faktury z odroczonym terminem zapłaty. W fakturach opłaconych gotówką lub gdy na rachunku mamy informacje zapłacono przelew to chyba potwierdzenie jest zbędne? No chyba, że działa to wbrew prawom logiki, co z resztą też jest możliwe.

----------


## gawel

> A kiedy potrzebne jest potwierdzenie opłacenia faktur? Logika podpowiada, że tylko wtedy gdy mamy faktury z odroczonym terminem zapłaty. W fakturach opłaconych gotówką lub gdy na rachunku mamy informacje zapłacono przelew to chyba potwierdzenie jest zbędne? No chyba, że działa to wbrew prawom logiki, co z resztą też jest możliwe.


Nie bo na fakturze możesz sobie przystawić pieczątke za 5 zł opłacono przelewem. Natomiast w potwierdzeniu przelewu lub zaświadczeniu od wykonawcy jest informacja czy ubiegający się o dotację faktycznie poniósł wydatek za fakturę.

----------


## tobiasz86

Bardziej chodziło mi o faktury online, i np u mnie jest tak :metoda płatności - przelew, termin płatności - zapłacone. I to dane wpisane w dokument, nie chodzi mi o wstawianie pieczątek z dopiskiem zapłacone, bo takie powinny mieć dodatkowo przyłożoną pieczęć sklepu.

----------


## gawel

> Bardziej chodziło mi o faktury online, i np u mnie jest tak :metoda płatności - przelew, termin płatności - zapłacone. I to dane wpisane w dokument, nie chodzi mi o wstawianie pieczątek z dopiskiem zapłacone, bo takie powinny mieć dodatkowo przyłożoną pieczęć sklepu.


No ministerstwo jest jeszcze w 20 wieku ewentualnie u schyłku 19

----------


## tom.pk

Mam problem z wysłaniem wniosku online .Po podpisaniu wniosku za pomocą profilu zaufanego, wyświetla się komunikat TWOJE PISMO NIE ZOSTAŁO WYSŁANE.W skrzynce ePUAP nie ma żadnych dokumentów.Ktoś może pomóc?

----------


## Oskar 0909

Właśnie dzisiaj została wypłacona lista numer 13

----------


## tkaczor123

W tamtym tygodniu lista nr 10,11,12.

----------


## tedi79

> Jeszcze nie zakończona, jeszcze zwrot z podatku za termomodernizację... kto wie, co będzie w przyszłym roku.


Zgodnie z obietnicą melduję
przelew w dniu wczorajszym z listy numer 13 pieniądze na koncie. 
Przygoda z programem p.t. mój prąd zakończona.
Pozostałym forumowiczom życzę dużo cierpliwości  :wink:

----------


## kulibob

Ale lista  13 z drugiego naboru rozumiem  :smile: 

U mnie zmieniło się tyle że w statusie pojawił się numer i ciągle w weryfikacji

----------


## wojtek64

ile teraz srednio czeka sie na pieniądze?

----------


## MariuszPol

ja mialem po miesiacu

----------


## tkaczor123

> ile teraz srednio czeka sie na pieniądze?


Od złożenia wniosku, pojawienia się na liście? Bo to dwie różne rzeczy.
Od złożenia ok 3 miesiące czasem szybciej czasem wolniej.
Teraz w związku z Covid19 szybciej wszystko się załatwia.

----------


## Stanowska

Mam takie pytanie:
Przy nowej umowie z PGE jest taki załącznik nr 2, który ponoć należy wypełnić i odesłać do Zakładu Energetycznego. Tyczy się on *oświadczenia odbiorcy końcowego o wyborze sprzedawcy rezerwowego.*
Wypełnialiście takie coś i odsyłaliście?

----------


## gawel

> Mam takie pytanie:
> Przy nowej umowie z PGE jest taki załącznik nr 2, który ponoć należy wypełnić i odesłać do Zakładu Energetycznego. Tyczy się on *oświadczenia odbiorcy końcowego o wyborze sprzedawcy rezerwowego.*
> Wypełnialiście takie coś i odsyłaliście?


nie

----------


## Stanowska

"Nie" w sensie, że nie miałeś takiego załącznika, czy też może lepiej go nie odsyłać?

----------


## kedlaw0

Stanowska, dzwoniłem na infolinię PGE i pewna Pani mi powiedziała, że jak nie chcę dostawcy rezerwowego to mam wpisać "Nie wybieram sprzedawcy rezerwowego". Tak zrobiłem i odesłałem ten załącznik na adres PGE Rzeszów. Od tamtej pory cisza, więc chyba załatwione.

----------


## TINEK

mnie na infolinii pani powiedziała, że jak przyjdzie umowa (pocztą) to nic nie podpisuję i nic nie odsyłam.
Ale może to trwać do 2 miesięcy, podpowiedziała też, żeby zadzwonić po 4 tyg, to podadzą mi nr umowy, żeby już złożyć wniosek do mój prąd

----------


## tobiasz86

Ja umowę otrzymałem po ok 6ciu tygodniach. Ale wcześnie złożyłem wniosek do mój prąd wpisując numer poprzedniej umowy (z lutego br.). Zastanawiam się czy poprawiać wniosek, w sensie edytować go - czy ktokolwiek to weryfikuje? Trochę się obawiam korekty, dając edycję wniosku wszystkie dane i załączniki trzeba dać od początku- nie spowoduje to tym samym przeskoczenie na koniec listy. Pytanie zasadnicze: edytować czy poczekać aż  ktoś się odezwie że numer jest nie taki?

----------


## kedlaw0

Ja miałem obawy, że wpisując starą umowę obsunę się na koniec listy wezwany do poprawy wniosku. Dlatego też wolałem poczekać 2-3 tygodnie więcej na aneks i wysłać już poprawnie.
Szczególnie ten zapis ze strony Mój Prąd mnie zachęcił:



> Z uwagi na złożone ponad 65 000 wniosków w I i II naborze procedowanie prawidłowo złożonego wniosku wynosi ok. 3 miesiące, natomiast jeśli zachodzi konieczność jego uzupełnienia procedowanie może wydłużyć się do ok. 6 miesięcy.


Mój wniosek został wysłany 6 kwietnia i dalej cisza. Na żadnej liście się nie pojawiłem, a status wniosku to cały czas w weryfikacji.

----------


## mir1

Ja złoźyłem wniosek online 13 STYCZNIA i dalej nie ma mnie na liście.... Już mnie to wk.....

----------


## Stanowska

A jaką podałeś datę pierwszej płatności za montaż paneli? Bo drugi nabór ruszył właśnie od 13 stycznia. Jeżeli masz fakturę wystawioną przed 13 stycznia, to być może kwalifikujesz się jeszcze do pierwszego naboru? Albo się nie kwalifikujesz do żadnego, bo była przerwa między pierwszym a drugim naborem.
Nie wiem, tak tylko gdybam, pewnie nie mam racji i wszystko będzie dobrze!

----------


## kedlaw0

Gdybasz.

----------


## mir1

Montaż w grudniu, a wniosek na 2-gi nabór ( zaczęli przyjmować właśnie od 13.01)... Jak wpisuję nr pp. to status w trakcie weryfikacji. Z mojego przykładu wynika, że nie rozpatrują wniosków wg kolejności zgłoszeń tylko z .... Przeglądając forum, to niektórzy złożyli później, a już mają pieniądze na koncie.

----------


## kedlaw0

Mir1, a kontaktował się z Tobą ktoś żeby dosłać /poprawić wniosek?

----------


## mir1

Nie, pisałem mail, dostałem odpowiedz podobną do komunikatu na stronie, dużo wniosków do rozpatrzenia itp....

----------


## markrzy

"procedowanie prawidłowo złożonego wniosku wynosi ok. 3 miesiące" To jest kompletna porażka biurokracji. Wszystko ich zaskakuje. Co można zrobić z poprawnie złożonym wnioskiem--- zaakceptować go  i po temacie.  Co można robić z wnioskiem przez trzy miesiące  , który liczy raptem 3 załączniki? Ktoś konstruował  procedury , obieg dokumentów i wiedział , że  muszą w tym programie przerobić do 200.000  wniosków. Czy to ma zrobić jedna pani Hania  czy  zaprojektowany do tego algorytm informatyczny? Ręce i nogi opadają  :sad: .

----------


## tkaczor123

> A jaką podałeś datę pierwszej płatności za montaż paneli? Bo drugi nabór ruszył właśnie od 13 stycznia. Jeżeli masz fakturę wystawioną przed 13 stycznia, to być może kwalifikujesz się jeszcze do pierwszego naboru? Albo się nie kwalifikujesz do żadnego, bo była przerwa między pierwszym a drugim naborem.
> Nie wiem, tak tylko gdybam, pewnie nie mam racji i wszystko będzie dobrze!


Jak najbardziej się kwalifikuje do drugiego, nie jest ważne  instalacja mogła być wykonana końcem roku. Przerwa techniczna 20-12-19 a 13.01.20 nie ma nic do tego. Jak to mówią potrzeba uzbroić się w cierpliwość.
markrzy każdą pracę trzeba szanować pokaż że możesz więcej to później stanie się to normą a wypłata ta sama.

----------


## tera

> Nie, pisałem mail, dostałem odpowiedz podobną do komunikatu na stronie, dużo wniosków do rozpatrzenia itp....


Cześć, pisz, dzwoń do nich! pewnie gdzieś zawieruszyli Twój wniosek! Dokumenty złożyłeś w prawidłowym terminie. Patrz zrzut.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Cześć, pisz, dzwoń do nich! pewnie gdzieś zawieruszyli Twój wniosek! Dokumenty złożyłeś w prawidłowym terminie. Patrz zrzut.


Co najwyżej można napisać maila, dzwonić to sobie może jak infolinia do poniedziałku 25.05 zawieszona.
Już wypłacili kolejne listy.

----------


## _Grisza_

Mój wniosek złożony elektronicznie już trzeci miesiąc znajduje się w weryfikacji. 
Kumpel czekał 3 tygodnie na wypłatę w grudniu od momentu złożenia wniosku, widać "usprawnili" procesy.

--- 
edit 

a nie przepraszam, drugi miesiąc jest weryfikowany, wcześniej miesiąc czekał na rejestrację.
 :bash:

----------


## kulibob

Ja złożyłem 22 kwietnia i jak narazie też dupa

----------


## [email protected]

Panowie i Panie nie denerwujcie się. Niektórzy czekają jeszcze na zaświadczenie OSD :big grin:

----------


## gawel

> Panowie i Panie nie denerwujcie się. Niektórzy czekają jeszcze na zaświadczenie OSD


Ja na pierwszą półroczną fakturę rozliczeniową.

----------


## [email protected]

To można mniej wiecej wyliczyć ze wskazań licznika

----------


## gawel

> To można mniej wiecej wyliczyć ze wskazań licznika


To ja mam excelik na tę okoliczność urządzony, ale nie wie ile będzie słońca do 30 czerwca.

----------


## supaplex

Witam.
Wniosek złożony przez epuap 18 marca
Otrzymałem później mailowe potwierdzenie złożenia wniosku 4 kwietnia.
Status wniosku od tego czasu "w procesie weryfikacji" 
Dzisiaj wyszła lista 23/MP2 i nadal mnie nie widać.

Pozostaje czekać  :Smile:

----------


## tobiasz86

Edytował ktoś z was wniosek do Mój Prąd? Czy edycja nie powoduje przeskoku na koniec listy? Dziwne jest to, że chcąc edytować wniosek tak naprawdę musimy go całego wypełnić od początku, łącznie z dodaniem załączników dlatego obawiam się że może się to skończyć przeskokiem na koniec listy. 
W lutym br. podpisałem umowę z PGE, w marcu uruchomiłem PV, do programu mój prąd użyłem numeru z umowy z lutego- która też jest nazwana umową kompleksową. I teraz nie wiem czy ryzykować i edytować wniosek czy ryzykować i zostawić tak jak jest. Wniosek mam złożony w połowie kwietnia- jest w procesie weryfikacji.

----------


## Stanowska

Tzn. że podałeś we wniosku nieprawidłowy nr umowy. Gdyby tego nie sprawdzali w porozumieniu z dostawcą prądu, to taka weryfikacja nie miałaby sensu i można by wpisać jakikolwiek numer.
Ja bym edytowała - im wcześniej, tym lepiej. Co najwyżej dostaniesz zwrot później, a tak to cholera wie, co oni z tym zrobią..

----------


## Robert14-83

Witam
Wraz z małżonką zakupiliśmy panele fotowoltaiczne wraz z montażem. Wszystko już działa. Umowa OSD oraz wszystkie faktury wystawione są na moją żonę. Wniosek złożyłem przez swój profil zaufany(żona nie ma profilu zaufanego) na siebie. Dzisiaj otrzymałem odpowiedź na maila: "OSD wystawione jest na inną osobę niż beneficjent".Zgodnie z regulaminem programu, wnioskodawcą jest osoba mająca podpisaną umowę kompleksową.
Prosimy o przesłanie umowy kompleksowej w celu potwierdzenia czy osoba na OSD oraz beneficjent są osobami,
które taką umowę podpisały.
Proszę o poradę co w takiej sytuacji muszę teraz zrobić skoro OSD jest na moją żonę a wniosek złożyłem na siebie?

----------


## tobiasz86

> Tzn. że podałeś we wniosku nieprawidłowy nr umowy. Gdyby tego nie sprawdzali w porozumieniu z dostawcą prądu, to taka weryfikacja nie miałaby sensu i można by wpisać jakikolwiek numer.
> Ja bym edytowała - im wcześniej, tym lepiej. Co najwyżej dostaniesz zwrot później, a tak to cholera wie, co oni z tym zrobią..


We wniosku jeden z punktów to " numer umowy kompleksowej" - wpisałem taki jaki miałem, nie jest wymyślony ani sfałszowany i tylko tu na forum dowiedzialem się że będę miał inny - ale nie ważne. Mam zaświadczenie z OSD o przyłączeniu, więc ten numer umowy to kpina. Inna sprawa to czy osoba weryfikująca wnioski ma dostęp do bazy klientów zakładów energetycznych żeby zweryfikować dane.? Wątpię. A  wracając do pytania, czy po edycji wniosku przeskakuje się na koniec listy?

----------


## mariuszcop

Witam. Wniosek złożony 16.01.2020r do chwili obecnej w procesie weryfikacji. Nie ma mnie na żadnej z list. Wszystko wypełnione książkowo ( numer umowy, OSD itd)  Żadnej informacji zwrotnej do dnia dzisiejszego. Kpina . Czy tu jest jakaś kolejność czy maszyna losująca wybiera ?

----------


## mitch

> Witam
> Wraz z małżonką zakupiliśmy panele fotowoltaiczne wraz z montażem. Wszystko już działa. Umowa OSD oraz wszystkie faktury wystawione są na moją żonę. Wniosek złożyłem przez swój profil zaufany(żona nie ma profilu zaufanego) na siebie. Dzisiaj otrzymałem odpowiedź na maila: "OSD wystawione jest na inną osobę niż beneficjent".Zgodnie z regulaminem programu, wnioskodawcą jest osoba mająca podpisaną umowę kompleksową.
> Prosimy o przesłanie umowy kompleksowej w celu potwierdzenia czy osoba na OSD oraz beneficjent są osobami,
> które taką umowę podpisały.
> Proszę o poradę co w takiej sytuacji muszę teraz zrobić skoro OSD jest na moją żonę a wniosek złożyłem na siebie?


Rady na przyszłość:
1) nie utrudniać sobie życia
2) założyć profil zaufany żonie (jak widać, to się coraz częściej przydaje)
3) jak jest jasno i wyraźnie napisane, że wniosek składa osoba z podpisaną umową kompleksową, to nie składać z premedytacją wniosku, który zostanie odrzucony

Rady na teraz: 
1) założyć profil zaufany żonie
2) złożyć wniosek przez profil zaufany żony

----------


## Stanowska

> We wniosku jeden z punktów to " numer umowy kompleksowej" - wpisałem taki jaki miałem, nie jest wymyślony ani sfałszowany


Jest nieprawidłowy.




> i tylko tu na forum dowiedzialem się że będę miał inny - ale nie ważne.


To się dopiero okaże...




> Mam zaświadczenie z OSD o przyłączeniu, więc ten numer umowy to kpina.


Takie zaświadczenie można sobie na komputerze zrobić i wysłać. Widocznie potrzebują dodatkowo się zabezpieczyć, żeby nie było wyłudzeń na nieistniejące instalacje, albo na inne samoróbki, czy też rozszerzenia już przedtem istniejących Czyli musi być nr umowy + zaświadczenie.




> Inna sprawa to czy osoba weryfikująca wnioski ma dostęp do bazy klientów zakładów energetycznych żeby zweryfikować dane.? Wątpię.


Jak wyżej. Samo zaświadczenie o przyłączeniu nie wystarcza. Nie muszą mieć dostępu do bazy ZE - wystarczy, że wyślą do ZE takie zapytanie i dostaną nr umowy kompleksowej wraz z danymi o podłączeniu mikroinstalacji. Porównają ten numer z otrzymanymi danymi we wniosku i albo się zgadza, albo nie.




> A  wracając do pytania, czy po edycji wniosku przeskakuje się na koniec listy?


Nie wiem. Ja cię nie chcę absolutnie straszyć, tylko patrzę na to z logicznego punktu widzenia. Napisałam, co bym na twoim miejscu zrobiła i tyle. Natomiast ty ewidentnie idziesz w zaparte i tłumaczysz sam przed sobą, że zrobiłeś dobrze, a cała reszta jest kpiną.
Oby się udało, czego ci życzę. Sama złożyłam wniosek dopiero w maju i też czekam na rejestrację, no ale czekanie od stycznia jest trochę zastanawiające.
Wychodzę z założenia, że jeżeli mogą się do czegoś doczepić, to się doczepią, więc lepiej złożyć korektę i uzbroić się w cierpliwość, aniżeli codziennie myśleć: a co będzie jak się dopieprzą i nie zakwalifikują twojego wniosku? No ale sam zdecydujesz co lepsze. Po co komplikować sprawę, jak można zrobić to tak, jak być powinno?

To samo może (z naciskiem na *może*) tyczyć się osób, które wykonały instalację po PIERWSZYM, ale przed DRUGIM naborem. Skoro jeszcze nie było informacji o drugim naborze, to oznacza tyle, że nie było drugiego naboru i te wnioski również mogą zostać odrzucone. Pierwszy skończył się w grudniu 2019, a drugi nabór zaczął się od 13 stycznia 2020 i to co pomiędzy może nie kwalifikować się do programu mój prąd, ponieważ w tym czasie ten program był zawieszony. Dlatego wymagają we wniosku wpisania daty faktury oraz płatności za wykonaną instalację.
Obym nie miała racji.

----------


## anpi

Parę miesięcy temu pisałem o mojej "przygodzie" związanej z przyznaniem dotacji 2500 zamiast 5000 przez błąd we wniosku. Sprawa już rozwiązana - dostałem 5000 chociaż czekałem na nie chyba ze 4 miesiące. Chcecie znać szczegóły?

----------


## kulibob

> Parę miesięcy temu pisałem o mojej "przygodzie" związanej z przyznaniem dotacji 2500 zamiast 5000 przez błąd we wniosku. Sprawa już rozwiązana - dostałem 5000 chociaż czekałem na nie chyba ze 4 miesiące. Chcecie znać szczegóły?


dawaj

----------


## Stanowska

> Chcecie znać szczegóły?


Oczywiście, że nie.



Dawaj!

----------


## anpi

No więc w skrócie - firma, która robiła mi instalację "w cenie" wypełniła wniosek. Dali mi tylko do podpisania. Oczywiście był z błędem. W polu "koszty kwalifikowalne" wpisali 5000. Po niecałym miesiącu dostałem maila o przyznaniu 2500 dotacji i się zapieniłem. Firma oczywiście nie poczuwała się do winy. Na infolinii NFOŚiGW nie byli w stanie powiedzieć jak rozwiązać ten problem. Do pani, która podpisała się pod wnioskiem nie dało się dodzwonić.Wsiadłem więc w pociąg i pojechałem do Warszawy, pogadałem z tą panią osobiście (bardzo sympatyczna obsługa jest w Funduszu) i obiecała poprawić wniosek. 

Ważne - nie musiałem składać wniosku ponownie ani pisać żadnych odwołań. Po około 2 miesiącach została opublikowana poprawiona lista rankingowa z moim nazwiskiem i kwotą 5000. W marcu dostałem przelew.

----------


## mariuszcop

Anpi swój wniosek składałes w II naborze?

----------


## anpi

> Anpi swój wniosek składałes w II naborze?


W pierwszym - na początku listopada

----------


## hzoofvrn

> Witam. Wniosek złożony 16.01.2020r do chwili obecnej w procesie weryfikacji. Nie ma mnie na żadnej z list. Wszystko wypełnione książkowo ( numer umowy, OSD itd)  Żadnej informacji zwrotnej do dnia dzisiejszego. Kpina . Czy tu jest jakaś kolejność czy maszyna losująca wybiera ?


Pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć/wyżalić się. Wniosek złożyłem w wersji elektronicznej 13. stycznia 2020 (czyli 1. dnia drugiego naboru). Wniosek uzyskał numer <1000. Do tej pory jest "w procesie weryfikacji". Wysłałem kilka maili, w odpowiedzi dostając jakieś frazesy o dużej liczbie wniosków, procesie weryfikacji itp. brednie. Pytanie o kolejność rozpatrywania wniosków jest faktycznie bardzo zasadne, bo gdyby to była kolejność składania, to już dawno miałbym kasę lub decyzję odmowną. Tak, to jest kpina.

----------


## mariuszcop

Mój wniosek z 16.01 jest <2000. Na wysłane maile odpowiada automat ze standardowymi zwrotami. Dziś ukazała się lista nr 25 na której również mnie nie ma. To tak w kwestii wyżaleń. Mam za co żyć ale nie róbmy z ludzi idiotów.

----------


## tkaczor123

Wnioski ze stycznia zostały już wypłacone widocznie macie błędy lub pecha.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mariuszcop

Skoro mamy błędy to wniosek powinien zostać odrzucony lub wezwany do uzupełnienia. tkaczor skąd ta wiedza że wnioski ze stycznia zostały wypłacone?

----------


## tkaczor123

> Skoro mamy błędy to wniosek powinien zostać odrzucony lub wezwany do uzupełnienia. tkaczor skąd ta wiedza że wnioski ze stycznia zostały wypłacone?


Kilka wniosków zostało złożonych w styczniu dokładnie pierwszy 13.01.20 i kasa już jest więc na tej podstawie.
W jednym było dosyłane oświadczenie bo brakowało( nie przyszedł oficjalny mail ze proszą o uzupełnienie).

----------


## Stanowska

A kolega @tobiasz86 sugeruje, że ja jakieś niestworzone rzeczy piszę i jego wniosek powinien był przejść...

----------


## tobiasz86

> A kolega @tobiasz86 sugeruje, że ja jakieś niestworzone rzeczy piszę i jego wniosek powinien był przejść...


 Co ty mi zarzucasz? Zacytuj mi proszę gdzie ja Ci coś takiego napisałem? 
A to, że ktoś ma wniosek złożony w styczniu i gdzieś utknął to o niczym nie znaczy. Czas na rozpatrzenie wniosku to 3mce, może się wydłużyć do 6ciu mcy jeśli potrzebne jest uzupełnienie dokumentów. Cztery miesiące bez odzewu to jest raczej sprawa niestandardowa.

----------


## Stanowska

> We wniosku jeden z punktów to " numer umowy kompleksowej" - wpisałem taki jaki miałem, nie jest wymyślony ani sfałszowany i tylko tu na forum dowiedzialem się że będę miał inny - ale nie ważne. Mam zaświadczenie z OSD o przyłączeniu, więc ten numer umowy *to kpina.*
> [...]
> Inna sprawa to czy osoba weryfikująca wnioski ma dostęp do bazy klientów zakładów energetycznych żeby zweryfikować dane.? *Wątpię.*.


Ja ci nic nie zarzucam, ja tylko poradziłam, żebyś złożył korektę. A to ty sam kpisz i wątpisz z... chyba sam nie wiesz czego...
... chyba ze swojej "mundrości", że podałeś inny nr umowy, żeby przyspieszyć dopłatę.
PS.
Pewnie zaraz napiszesz, że już doszła, bo przyznać się do cebulactwa będzie ci trudno.

----------


## tobiasz86

> A kolega @tobiasz86 sugeruje, że ja jakieś niestworzone rzeczy piszę i jego wniosek powinien był przejść...


 no jak mi nic nie zarzucasz, a co to jest? I nie dopłaty nie dostałem, minął miesiąc od złożenia wniosku- aż takich znajomości w ministerstwie to nie mam. 
I wcale nie chodzi o moje mądrości, *we wniosku do programu Mój Prąd jest pozycja "Numer umowy kompleksowej z OSD"*, ja tuż przed złożeniem dokumentów o przyłącz PV  do ZE podpisałem z nimi umowę, która zatytułowana jest * UMOWY KOMPLEKSOWA...*  - i albo ja nie potrafię czytać albo pozycja we wniosku jest niesprecyzowana. dziękuję, nie dyskutuje dalej bo to bez sensu.

Jeśli ktoś wie, czy edycja wniosku zmienia jej pozycje na liście lub w kolejce oczekujących będę wdzięczny.

----------


## [email protected]

> no jak mi nic nie zarzucasz, a co to jest? I nie dopłaty nie dostałem, minął miesiąc od złożenia wniosku- aż takich znajomości w ministerstwie to nie mam. 
> I wcale nie chodzi o moje mądrości, *we wniosku do programu Mój Prąd jest pozycja "Numer umowy kompleksowej z OSD"*, ja tuż przed złożeniem dokumentów o przyłącz PV  do ZE podpisałem z nimi umowę, która zatytułowana jest * UMOWY KOMPLEKSOWA...*  - i albo ja nie potrafię czytać albo pozycja we wniosku jest niesprecyzowana. dziękuję, nie dyskutuje dalej bo to bez sensu.
> 
> Jeśli ktoś wie, czy edycja wniosku zmienia jej pozycje na liście lub w kolejce oczekujących będę wdzięczny.


Ktoś kilka stron wcześniej pisał, że podał tak jak Ty a później dosłał właściwy numer mailem. Podobno przeszło bez problemu. Poszukaj, bo to nie tak dawno było.

----------


## arkadiuszkalinowski7

obecnie z dofinansowań jest moj prad i ulga podatkowa

----------


## tobiasz86

> obecnie z dofinansowań jest moj prad i ulga podatkowa


To pytanie, czy stwierdzenie?

----------


## Stanowska

Domyśl się  :wink: 




> [...] ja tuż przed złożeniem dokumentów o przyłącz PV  do ZE podpisałem z nimi umowę, która zatytułowana jest * UMOWY KOMPLEKSOWA...*  - i albo ja nie potrafię czytać albo pozycja we wniosku jest niesprecyzowana. dziękuję, nie dyskutuje dalej bo to bez sensu.
> 
> Jeśli ktoś wie, czy edycja wniosku zmienia jej pozycje na liście lub w kolejce oczekujących będę wdzięczny.


Ale po co piąty raz pytasz o kolejkę, skoro uważasz, że złożyłeś wniosek poprawnie? Masz jakieś kompleksy?
Każda umowa, która zawiera jakiekolwiek warunki, jest kompleksowa.Jeżeli podpisujesz umowę na daną taryfę, to jest ona KOMPLEKSOWA. No inna nie będzie, nawet wtedy, kiedy bardzo byś chciał, żeby była inna.
Ja ci piszę, żebyś edytował wniosek z numerem nowej umowy, a ty wciąż upierasz się jak osioł, że ta twoja stara umowa jest KOMPLEKSOWA i zawiera warunki o przyłączeniu mikroinstalacji.
NIE, NIE ZAWIERA.
A zresztą... szkoda klawiatury... tylko żebyś się nie przejechał ze swoimi mądrościami.

----------


## mir1

Złożyłem wniosek 13.01 i dziś znalazłem się na liście 26, więc czekanie ponad 4 miesiące... ciekawe ile jeszcze do wypłaty. całe szczęście, że nie pożyczyłem tych 5 tysi  do instalacji PV w "Chwilówkach"... :no:

----------


## tkaczor123

> Złożyłem wniosek 13.01 i dziś znalazłem się na liście 26, więc czekanie ponad 4 miesiące... ciekawe ile jeszcze do wypłaty. całe szczęście, że nie pożyczyłem tych 5 tysi  do instalacji PV w "Chwilówkach"...


Do 3 tygodni i masz na koncie 5000. :smile:  Akurat na wakacje w Polsce...

----------


## gawel

> Do 3 tygodni i masz na koncie 5000. Akurat na wakacje w Polsce...


ja czekałem 12 dni na przelew

----------


## mitch

> [...]twoja stara umowa jest KOMPLEKSOWA i zawiera warunki o przyłączeniu mikroinstalacji.
> NIE, NIE ZAWIERA.


To tylko dla zaciemnienia obrazu sytuacji dodam, że nie u każdego operatora tak jest. W przypadku Energi musimy wpisać nr starej umowy (kompleksowej) zawartej być może nawet kilka lat temu, gdyż Energa nie przewiduje zawierania nowej umowy kompleksowej w celu uzyskania statusu prosumenta. Otrzymujemy wyłącznie coś w rodzaju oświadczenia, że "niniejszym stał się Pan prosumentem". W takim przypadku wpisujemy numer ostatniej zawartej przez nas umowy kompleksowej.

----------


## Stanowska

No i OK. Ja się nie upieram, że w Energi tak jest. To kolega Tobiasz86 się upiera, że numer umowy nie ma znaczenia. Być może to przejdzie, ale ani ja, ani on tego nie wie. Dlatego ma stracha i wciąż dopytuje, czy wpisać prawidłowy nr umowy. A rozwiązanie jest proste: wpisać i spać spokojnie. No chyba, ze te 5 tys. wypłacone trzy miesiące wcześniej, to dla niego być albo nie być. Nie wiem, nie siedzę mu w portfelu.

----------


## tobiasz86

> No i OK. Ja się nie upieram, że w Energi tak jest. To kolega Tobiasz86 się upiera, że numer umowy nie ma znaczenia. Być może to przejdzie, ale ani ja, ani on tego nie wie. Dlatego ma stracha i wciąż dopytuje, czy wpisać prawidłowy nr umowy. A rozwiązanie jest proste: wpisać i spać spokojnie. No chyba, ze te 5 tys. wypłacone trzy miesiące wcześniej, to dla niego być albo nie być. Nie wiem, nie siedzę mu w portfelu.


Czy ty próbujesz mnie zezłościć? Odpieprz się ode mnie, wyraziłaś lub wyraziłeś (sory bo nie znam Twojej płci, jesteś obojniakiem, nie przepraszam dziś dżender na to mówią) swoje zdanie, nikt nie wchodzi z Tobą w dyskusje to milcz!
Anie razu nie zapytałem czy wpisałem prawidłowy numer umowy- czytaj ze zrozumieniem, pytałem czy edycja wniosku powoduje przesunięcie w liście oczekujących. tyle dziękuję i odpie***** się ode mnie.
Włącz se disko polo, załóż dresy i daj na wstrzymanie- po co prowokujesz ?

----------


## Stanowska

Uuuu... koledze nerwy puszczają...
Sam się wpędził w kozi róg, bo zamiast poczekać na nową umowę, to wpisał nr starej umowy, a teraz ma zagwozdkę. Zagwozdkę czy jeżeli zrobi tak jak należy, czyli edytuje wniosek i wpisze nowy, prawidłowy nr umowy, to czasem kolejka po pięć tysięcy+ go nie ominie...
Chłopie sam sobie produkujesz problemy. Ja ci w pierwszej odpowiedzi napisałam/napisałem/napisaliśmy co należy zrobić, ale stwierdziłeś, ze się z tym nie zgadzasz, bo powinno być po twojemu, bo tak ci się wydaje.
Niech już przeleją ci te pieniądze, bo masz sraczkę i pieprzysz w kółko to samo:
- A plosem pani, pójdem na koniec kolejki, cy nie pójdem?

CZEKAJ! To się dowiesz.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Uuuu... koledze nerwy puszczają...
> Sam się wpędził w kozi róg, bo zamiast poczekać na nową umowę, to wpisał nr starej umowy, a teraz ma zagwozdkę. Zagwozdkę czy jeżeli zrobi tak jak należy, czyli edytuje wniosek i wpisze nowy, prawidłowy nr umowy, to czasem kolejka po pięć tysięcy+ go nie ominie...
> Chłopie sam sobie produkujesz problemy. Ja ci w pierwszej odpowiedzi napisałam/napisałem/napisaliśmy co należy zrobić, ale stwierdziłeś, ze się z tym nie zgadzasz, bo powinno być po twojemu, bo tak ci się wydaje.
> Niech już przeleją ci te pieniądze, bo masz sraczkę i pieprzysz w kółko to samo:
> - A plosem pani, pójdem na koniec kolejki, cy nie pójdem?
> 
> CZEKAJ! To się dowiesz.


Zastosuj się do prośby z mojego poprzedniego postu.

----------


## hzoofvrn

> Pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć/wyżalić się. Wniosek złożyłem w wersji elektronicznej 13. stycznia 2020 (czyli 1. dnia drugiego naboru). Wniosek uzyskał numer <1000. Do tej pory jest "w procesie weryfikacji". Wysłałem kilka maili, w odpowiedzi dostając jakieś frazesy o dużej liczbie wniosków, procesie weryfikacji itp. brednie. Pytanie o kolejność rozpatrywania wniosków jest faktycznie bardzo zasadne, bo gdyby to była kolejność składania, to już dawno miałbym kasę lub decyzję odmowną. Tak, to jest kpina.


Odpowiem sam sobie. Parę dni temu narzekałem, a tymczasem pojawiłem się na liście nr 26. Także, wbrew temu co twierdzi oficjalna propaganda, po prostu tyle to trwa...

----------


## tkaczor123

> ja czekałem 12 dni na przelew


Dlatego napisałem do 3 tygodni. To jak z internetem do 100Mb/s to że masz 30 no cóż mieścisz się... Każdy przypadek jest inny

----------


## tkaczor123

Nowość w rządowym programie „Mój prąd” - pełnomocnik może złożyć wniosek online. 5 tys. zł dofinansowania na mikroinstalację fotowoltaiczną dostępne jest również dla osób nieposiadających profilu zaufanego oraz e-dowodu

----------


## _Grisza_

Ja czekałem na kasę 2.5 miesiąca. Wniosek złożony elektronicznie na początku marca.

----------


## hzoofvrn

> Ja czekałem na kasę 2.5 miesiąca. Wniosek złożony elektronicznie na początku marca.


Widocznie siedzi tam jakaś tresowana małpka z cyrku i wyciąga z kupki wnioski do rozpatrzenia. To chyba najbardziej racjonalne wytłumaczenie tego, że Ty już dostałeś kasę, a ja (wniosek z 13. stycznia, błędów brak) nadal czekam (na szczęście już od kilku dni będąc na liście laureatów).  Wnioski przecież siedzą w bazie danych, kolejno ponumerowane. Grube błędy wyłapie automat. Weryfikacja załączników też nie wydaje się dużym problemem. Więc o co chodzi?

----------


## markrzy

Złożyłem wniosek ze starym numerem umowy kompleksowej , po jakimś czasie dostałem aneks z Tauronu / ten sam nr umowy/ , a kilka dni póżniej  nową umowę kompleksową z nowym numerem. Zadałem pytanie   na Moj Prąd  czy  jest konieczność ponownego wysyłania wniosku z korektą nr umowy. Oto odpowiedź otrzymana dziś:  "Szanowny Panie.

Dziękujemy za przesłane uzupełnienie - numer został przekazany do komórki weryfikującej wnioski. Nie ma konieczności składania nowego wniosku.
Ponadto informujemy, że Pana wniosek nr xxxxx/2020 jest obecnie w trakcie weryfikacji."

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Program cały czas jest modyfikowany i udoskonalany....
Do programu Mój Prąd zostało wprowadzone kolejne ułatwienie, które dotyczy tych osób, które nie mają profilu zaufanego czy e-dowodu, a chcą skorzystać z dotacji. Została uruchomiona możliwość składnia elektronicznych wniosków na gov.pl przez pełnomocnika! To bardzo pomocne, wiele jest klientów, którzy nie mają profilu zaufanego... Teraz będzie jeszcze łatwiej o dotację  :smile:

----------


## Omega_WS

To ja muszę napisać do Tauronu bo jestem święcie przekonany że nowego numeru czy tam umowy nie dostałem. Tylko aneks i zaświadczenie i liczniku.

----------


## Stanowska

Widocznie w Tauronie, tak samo jak w Energa, masz ten sam nr umowy. W PGE dostajesz nową umowę.

----------


## Stanowska

> Zastosuj się do prośby z mojego poprzedniego postu.





> Odpieprz się ode mnie





> jesteś obojniakiem, nie przepraszam dziś dżender na to mówią





> odpie***** się ode mnie





> Włącz se disko polo, załóż dresy


Ty się, chamie, najpierw zastosuj do zasad kultury na tym forum, ok?
Czy ktoś może z moderatorów to czytał? Czy ktoś może odpowiednio zareagować na chamskie odzywki tego użytkownika wobec mnie? Bo jeżeli nie, to ja mogę mu odpisać w trzech osobach na raz.  :mad:

----------


## tobiasz86

> Ty się, chamie, najpierw zastosuj do zasad kultury na tym forum, ok?
> Czy ktoś może z moderatorów to czytał? Czy ktoś może odpowiednio zareagować na chamskie odzywki tego użytkownika wobec mnie? Bo jeżeli nie, to ja mogę mu odpisać w trzech osobach na raz.


Gdzie ty widzisz chamskie odzywki, całkowicie kulturalnie proszę cię abyś się odpiepszył/odpiepszyła, nie reagujesz i dodatkowo wyzywasz mnie od chamów. Zdradź może tajemnice czy jesteś on czy ona, będzie mi łatwiej obrażać...

----------


## fotohobby

Jeśli u Ciebie odzywka "odpiepRZ się"  jest kulturalną prośbą, to nie chcę znać tych mniej kulturalnych...
Wstawka o obojnakach (nie "obojniakach")  też szczytem kultury nie była...

----------


## tobiasz86

> Jeśli u Ciebie odzywka "odpiepRZ się"  jest kulturalną prośbą, to nie chcę znać tych mniej kulturalnych...
> Wstawka o obojnakach (nie "obojniakach")  też szczytem kultury nie była...


Przeczytaj kontekst zdań, zauważ kiedy i dlaczego to się zaczęło- albo właściwie kto zaczął albo po prostu nie odzywaj się jeśli rozmowa nie dotyczy Ciebie.  :no:

----------


## fotohobby

Spokojnie, jestem w temacie, zwracam tylko uwagę. 
Zawsze lepiej Tobie, niż moderatorowi...

----------


## Omega_WS

> Widocznie w Tauronie, tak samo jak w Energa, masz ten sam nr umowy. W PGE dostajesz nową umowę.


Dokładnie takie dostałem info z Tauronu. Numer umowy jest ten co wcześniej.

----------


## zyznos321

Posiadam działalność gospodarczą i chciałbym zakupić hurtowo zestaw paneli fotowoltaicznych. Czy mogę je później zamontować na domu u rodziców i wystawić FV aby mogli skorzystać z dotacji mój prąd? Czy nie może być żadnych powiązań rodzinnych?

----------


## tobiasz86

> Posiadam działalność gospodarczą i chciałbym zakupić hurtowo zestaw paneli fotowoltaicznych. Czy mogę je później zamontować na domu u rodziców i wystawić FV aby mogli skorzystać z dotacji mój prąd? Czy nie może być żadnych powiązań rodzinnych?


 Dane na fakturze muszą być zgodne z danymi osoby zgłaszającej - czyli "właściciela " licznika. Do programu mój prąd można zgłosić faktury za falownik, elementy montażowe, montaż. I na dobrą sprawę wystarczy kosztów na 10k żeby zgarnąć 5k dopłaty.

----------


## Stermaj

> Dane na fakturze muszą być zgodne z danymi osoby zgłaszającej - czyli "właściciela " licznika. Do programu mój prąd można zgłosić faktury za falownik, elementy montażowe, montaż. I na dobrą sprawę wystarczy kosztów na 10k żeby zgarnąć 5k dopłaty.


Mówisz, że wystarczy na 10k a jak się ma kwota odpisu od dochodu. Czy nie musi się zgadzać z kwotą na zgłoszeniu minus dotacja. Im więcej faktur dostarczę za wbudowane elementy to mam większą kwotę odpisu od dochodu.

----------


## zyznos321

> Dane na fakturze muszą być zgodne z danymi osoby zgłaszającej - czyli "właściciela " licznika. Do programu mój prąd można zgłosić faktury za falownik, elementy montażowe, montaż. I na dobrą sprawę wystarczy kosztów na 10k żeby zgarnąć 5k dopłaty.


Rozumiem. Chodzi mi o to, czy nie będzie problemu jeśli wystawię fakturę z własnej działalności np. dla rodziców.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Rozumiem. Chodzi mi o to, czy nie będzie problemu jeśli wystawię fakturę z własnej działalności np. dla rodziców.


Jeśli kupisz na działalność to rodzice nie mogą skorzystać z tej faktury, ale jeśli to ty wystawisz fakturę (Twoja firma) to jak najbardziej tak- dwuznacznie można zrozumieć Twój wpis. Rodzice mogą użyć faktur, na których są ich dane. Inne nie będą brane pod uwagę.

----------


## zyznos321

Ok, dzięki  :wink:

----------


## kalkulatorek

Został wstrzymany odbiór Mój Prąd drogą pocztową. Wyłącznie obecnie wnioski przez internet.

----------


## gawel

> Został wstrzymany odbiór Mój Prąd drogą pocztową. Wyłącznie obecnie wnioski przez internet.


tak 2 miesiące temu brawo TY! I złota lampa żarowa za refleks.

----------


## kalkulatorek

To dziwne, bo Pani z infolinii mówiła o 1 czerwca.

----------


## Stanowska

Infolinia nie działa  :no:

----------


## kalkulatorek

Nie była to infolinia z Mój Prąd, inna rządowa. Myślę, że nie jest to już aż takie istotne  :wink:  Miłego dnia

----------


## Stanowska

Dziękuję  :Smile:

----------


## Stanowska

Wniosek złożony w maju. Dzisiaj przyszła taka oto informacja:



> Szanowni Państwo,
> 
> Dziękujemy za zainteresowanie programem „Mój Prąd”. Państwa wniosek został zarejestrowany w naszym systemie pod numerem xxxx/2020 i przekazany do weryfikacji.
> 
> O dalszym postępowaniu będziemy informowali Państwa w kolejnych wiadomościach e-mail.
> 
> Jeśli będą Państwo chcieli uzyskać informację na temat aktualnego statusu wniosku, istnieje możliwość sprawdzenia go na stronie https://mojprad.gov.pl/ po podaniu adresu e-mail lub numeru PPE.


NIE SZUKAJCIE WŁASNEGO WNIOSKU PO PRZYDZIELONYM NUMERZE, bo to nie działa.
Szukajcie, wpisując adres e-mail, na który dostaliście potwierdzenie - TO DZIAŁA.
Mam nadzieję, że komuś pomogłam.

----------


## kulibob

Teraz Gendery są w modzie.

Ta obsługa mojego prądu jest żałosna chyba dwóch ludzi te wnioski weryfikuje.

----------


## kedlaw0

Dziś dowiedziałem się, że kolega złożył wniosek w lutym i dalej wniosek w weryfikacji.
Ktoś nie ogarnia kuwety w tym funduszu.

----------


## kulibob

Idzie gdzieś sprawdzić który numer wniosku teraz jadą?

----------


## kedlaw0

Ja cały czas czekam - wniosek z 6 kwietnia.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Ja cały czas czekam - wniosek z 6 kwietnia.


To dopiero dwa miesiące jeszcze prawie drugie tyle czekania, na wakacje będziesz miał.

----------


## kedlaw0

> To dopiero dwa miesiące jeszcze prawie drugie tyle czekania, na wakacje będziesz miał.


Oby nie na wakacje tak jak od Adriana talon na 1000 zł.

----------


## gawel

> Oby nie na wakacje tak jak od Adriana talon na 1000 zł.


To się nazywa talon na balon :big tongue:

----------


## supaplex

Wniosek 124xx/2020 złożony 18 marca, ale zarejestrowany z tym numerem 4 kwietnia. Do listy numer 37MP2 włącznie mnie nie ma.
A jak to u was wygląda ?

----------


## Stanowska

Sprawdźcie spam i inne zakładki w skrzynce typu "powiadomienia". Wysłałam/wysłałem wniosek w maju i przyszedł do mnie mail o tytule: "*Potwierdzenie płatności*". Nic więcej w tytule, tylko to.
Nadawcą też nie była jakaś strona typu .gov, tylko imię i nazwisko pani, która mój wniosek rozpatrywała.Doczepili się do pierdoły o potwierdzenie płatności zaliczki, chociaż końcowa faktura widniała jako zapłacona. Gdybym nie odpowiedziała/odpowiedział w przeciągu 14 dni, to cholera wie, co mogliby zrobić z moim wnioskiem  :wink: 
Także być może tak, że wasza skrzynka pocztowa odfiltrowała podobną wiadomość jako spam!

No i jak widać na załączonym obrazku, zwrócili się do mnie *per Pani*. Gdzie są ci dżenderzy, którzy nie mają jaj i sugerowali, że jestem facetem?  :roll eyes:

----------


## gawel

Uwaga nfośigw jest jak najbardziej zasadna, miałem 2 przelewy na zaliczkę i drugi do pełnej kwoty umowy. Nie wyobrażam sobie aby mogło być inaczej, z reszta ja dostałem przelew po 9 dniach od złożenia wniosku.

----------


## Stanowska

OK. Ja nie piszę o zasadności żądania takich potwierdzeń, tylko zwracam uwagę, że ktoś mógł przeoczyć maila napisanego przez jakiegoś pracownika zajmującego się naszym wnioskiem, np. *Jana Kowalskiego* o tytule *Potwierdzenie Płatności*.
Trochę to niepoważne tak tytułować wiadomość i mieć ustawione jako nadawcę tejże: *Jan Kowalski*  i nic poza tym.
Nigdzie nie jest zaznaczone, że to zapytanie dotyczy programu Mój Prąd, ani że jest napisane przez pracownika urzędowego obsługującego nasz wniosek!
Po to wkleiłam screen, żebyście zobaczyli, jak wygląda żądanie potwierdzenia płatności! Do spamu to się nadaje...
Wygląda to na celowe działanie, żeby część wnioskodawców potraktowała taki mail jako zwykły spam. A 14 dni na odpowiedź obowiązuje...

----------


## kedlaw0

U mnie były 2 faktury - zaliczkowa i końcowa. Skanu obu dołączyłem, do tego skany obu potwierdzeń opłacenia tych faktur.

----------


## tkaczor123

> U mnie były 2 faktury - zaliczkowa i końcowa. Skanu obu dołączyłem, do tego skany obu potwierdzeń opłacenia tych faktur.


To dobrze zrobiłeś :smile:

----------


## Stermaj

Panie i Panowie
Chce odliczyć sobie od dochodu koszt instalacji paneli pomniejszony oczywiście o dotację, ale w tej chwili nie mam dochodów. Będę je miał za dwa lata, jak dożyję do emerytury. 
Czy wtedy będę mógł sobie odliczyć koszt instalacji z tego roku?

----------


## Stanowska

NIE. Jak nie masz dochodów, to się ogarnij i wymyśl coś, żebyś miał dochody, mędrcze.

----------


## TINEK

Witam
Pytanie do forowiczów będących klientami PGE
Dziś w końcu otrzymałem umowę kompleksową, wszyscy tu oraz znajomi co mają już FV mówią, że mają półroczny okres rozliczeniowy, a u mnie w umowie jest wpisany dwumiesięczny. Ktoś wie o co chodzi?

----------


## gawel

Masz chyba to co wpisałeś we wniosku ja mogłem wybierać ale wziąłem 6 mcy

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam
> Pytanie do forowiczów będących klientami PGE
> Dziś w końcu otrzymałem umowę kompleksową, wszyscy tu oraz znajomi co mają już FV mówią, że mają półroczny okres rozliczeniowy, a u mnie w umowie jest wpisany dwumiesięczny. Ktoś wie o co chodzi?


Zadzwoń na infolinię o zmianę okresu rozliczeniowego na maksymalny - 6 miesięcy bo więcej prosument w PGE nie może póki co.  Przy 6 miesięcznym oni rozliczają koniec czerwca i koniec grudnia. Pytanie z innej beczki: otrzymałes od PGE zaswiadczenie, które wymagają do dotacji? ja czekam już ponad miesiąc na ten kwit od momentu uruchomienia instalacji  :mad:

----------


## mitch

> Panie i Panowie
> Chce odliczyć sobie od dochodu koszt instalacji paneli pomniejszony oczywiście o dotację, ale w tej chwili nie mam dochodów. Będę je miał za dwa lata, jak dożyję do emerytury. 
> Czy wtedy będę mógł sobie odliczyć koszt instalacji z tego roku?


Pytasz o Mój Prąd, czy o ulgę termomodernizacyjną? W pierwszym przypadku dochody nie mają znaczenia. W drugim - tak, będziesz mógł. Masz na to 6 lat od daty poniesienia pierwszego wydatku (zakładając, że np. będziesz rozbudowywał instalację, albo coś jeszcze termomodernizował).

----------


## gawel

> Pytasz o Mój Prąd, czy o ulgę termomodernizacyjną? W pierwszym przypadku dochody nie mają znaczenia. W drugim - tak, będziesz mógł. Masz na to 6 lat od daty poniesienia pierwszego wydatku (zakładając, że np. będziesz rozbudowywał instalację, albo coś jeszcze termomodernizował).


Tak ale wydatki trzeba zgłosić z roku podatkowym ich poniesienia w załączniku O i jeżeli nie znajdą one pokrycia w dochodzie to przejdą na lata następne, można również odliczyć wyd termo od dochodu współmałżonka jeżeli właściciel domu nie ma dochodu i rozlicza się z nim wspólnie.

Jest jeden przypadek że faktycznie nie wiem co zrobić, mianowicie jeżeli ktoś jest rolnikiem to nie ma PIT, ale jako emeryt już tak i co w tej sutuacji?  :Confused:

----------


## tobiasz86

> Zadzwoń na infolinię o zmianę okresu rozliczeniowego na maksymalny - 6 miesięcy bo więcej prosument w PGE nie może póki co.  Przy 6 miesięcznym oni rozliczają koniec czerwca i koniec grudnia. Pytanie z innej beczki: otrzymałes od PGE zaswiadczenie, które wymagają do dotacji? ja czekam już ponad miesiąc na ten kwit od momentu uruchomienia instalacji


Zadzwoń to Twojego oddziału PGE, ten miałem podobnie i Pan z obsługi w kilka chwil wysłał mi kopie na meila.

----------


## Stermaj

> NIE. Jak nie masz dochodów, to się ogarnij i wymyśl coś, żebyś miał dochody, mędrcze.


No właśnie próbuję mędrkować i stąd moje pytanie. W programie Mój Prąd jest "napisane", że jeżeli nie można odpisać całej kwoty w roku w którym poniosło się koszty to można odpisywać przez kolejne chyba 6 lat. Brak dochodu jest według mnie specyficznym przypadkiem kiedy nie mogę odpisać całej kwoty w roku, w którym były poniesione koszty. Stąd moje pytanie. Jak znasz podstawę prawną na jakiej mówisz NIE to podaj.  
Mogę się ogarnąć i mieć dochody np 100 PLN, wystarczy taką kwotę wpisać w PIT i jest, no i odpisać sobie te 100 PLNów w tym roku w następnym tak samo i tak w skrócie doczekać emerytury.

----------


## Stermaj

> Pytasz o Mój Prąd, czy o ulgę termomodernizacyjną? W pierwszym przypadku dochody nie mają znaczenia. W drugim - tak, będziesz mógł. Masz na to 6 lat od daty poniesienia pierwszego wydatku (zakładając, że np. będziesz rozbudowywał instalację, albo coś jeszcze termomodernizował).


Pytam o ulgę termomodernizacyjną bo tam mogę odliczyć od dochodu wydatki na fotowoltaikę. Czy muszę w kolejnych latach jeszcze coś termomodernizować czyli  np dokładać po jednym panelu?

----------


## Stermaj

> Tak ale wydatki trzeba zgłosić z roku podatkowym ich poniesienia w załączniku O i jeżeli nie znajdą one pokrycia w dochodzie to przejdą na lata następne, można również odliczyć wyd termo od dochodu współmałżonka jeżeli właściciel domu nie ma dochodu i rozlicza się z nim wspólnie.
> 
> Jest jeden przypadek że faktycznie nie wiem co zrobić, mianowicie jeżeli ktoś jest rolnikiem to nie ma PIT, ale jako emeryt już tak i co w tej sutuacji?


Symuluję w PIT, załącznik O i nie da się wpisać większej kwoty niż są dochody. Wychodzi, że trzeba robić sobie rachunek odpisów w kolejnych latach na boku, poza PIT. Jak wpiszę większą kwotę niż dochód to obcina do kwoty dochodu.

----------


## mitch

> Tak ale wydatki trzeba zgłosić z roku podatkowym ich poniesienia w załączniku O i jeżeli nie znajdą one pokrycia w dochodzie to przejdą na lata następne,


Jesteś pewien tego co napisałeś? Ale tak na 100%?  :smile: 



> No właśnie próbuję mędrkować i stąd moje pytanie. W programie Mój Prąd jest "napisane", że jeżeli nie można odpisać całej kwoty w roku w którym poniosło się koszty to można odpisywać przez kolejne chyba 6 lat. Brak dochodu jest według mnie specyficznym przypadkiem kiedy nie mogę odpisać całej kwoty w roku, w którym były poniesione koszty.


Mylisz program Mój Prąd z ulgą termomodernizacyjną. W programie Mój Prąd nie ma takiego kryterium jak wymagany dochód.



> Pytam o ulgę termomodernizacyjną bo tam mogę odliczyć od dochodu wydatki na fotowoltaikę. Czy muszę w kolejnych latach jeszcze coś termomodernizować czyli  np dokładać po jednym panelu?


Możesz jak chcesz, nie musisz.



> Symuluję w PIT, załącznik O i nie da się wpisać większej kwoty niż są dochody. Wychodzi, że trzeba robić sobie rachunek odpisów w kolejnych latach na boku, poza PIT. Jak wpiszę większą kwotę niż dochód to obcina do kwoty dochodu.


Zgadza się.

----------


## gawel

Warunkiem skorzystania z ulgi jest przeprowadzenie przedsięwzięcia termo w ciągu 3 lat od 2019 do 2021 roku. Odliczyć możemy jak poniesiemy wydatek od 2019 do 2024. Ale jest jeden haczyk możemy kontynuować odliczenie 3 lata od 2021 roku nawet jeżeli w nim zaczniemy, ale musimy rozpocząć to odliczenie w 2022 od dochodu 2021 aby móc kontynuować odliczenie. Zgłosić wydatek tzreba najpóźniej w 2022 roku w picie za 2021.

----------


## mitch

> Warunkiem skorzystania z ulgi jest przeprowadzenie przedsięwzięcia termo w ciągu 3 lat od 2019 do 2021 roku. Odliczyć możemy jak poniesiemy wydatek od 2019 do 2024. Ale jest jeden haczyk możemy kontynuować odliczenie 3 lata od 2021 roku nawet jeżeli w nim zaczniemy, ale musimy rozpocząć to odliczenie w 2022 od dochodu 2021 aby móc kontynuować odliczenie. Zgłosić wydatek tzreba najpóźniej w 2022 roku w picie za 2021.


O ile dobrze pamiętam, żaden przepis nie stanowi, że musisz koniecznie w 2021 umieścić pozycję w PIT. Przepisy jedynie mówią, że masz 3 lata na zakończenie modernizacji i 6 lat na rozliczenie, licząc od końca roku pierwszego wydatku. Możesz przez 5 lat nic nie odliczać w PIT (z powodu braku dochodu) i dopiero w ostatnim roku rozliczyć wszystko. 
EDIT: sprawdziłem: przynajmniej tak mówi art. 26h ust 7 Ustawy o PIT.

----------


## TINEK

> Zadzwoń na infolinię o zmianę okresu rozliczeniowego na maksymalny - 6 miesięcy bo więcej prosument w PGE nie może póki co.  Przy 6 miesięcznym oni rozliczają koniec czerwca i koniec grudnia. Pytanie z innej beczki: otrzymałes od PGE zaswiadczenie, które wymagają do dotacji? ja czekam już ponad miesiąc na ten kwit od momentu uruchomienia instalacji


Cześć
To zaświadczenie to ja otrzymałem od panów co mi licznik wymieniali, oprócz protokołu wymiany licznika dostałem zaświadczenie o przyłączeniu mikroinstalacji

----------


## kedlaw0

Program Mój Prąd chyba coraz bardziej jest w czarnej du.ie.
Na ich stronie już licznik urósł do 80000 złożonych wniosków.
Wniosek jedna strona plus 5 załączników. Żenada.

----------


## mitch

> Program Mój Prąd chyba coraz bardziej jest w czarnej du.ie.
> Na ich stronie już licznik urósł do 80000 złożonych wniosków.
> Wniosek jedna strona plus 5 załączników. Żenada.


Trochę nie ogarniam. Mógłbyś wytłumaczyć o co chodzi? Bo chyba nie o to, że masz pretensję, że w zamian za 5 kpln musisz wypełnić aż jeden świstek papieru i oddać aż 5 załączników? No to może chodzi o to, że pracuje tam ograniczona liczba osób, która musi sobie poradzić z powodzią (bo inaczej nie można nazwać takiej masy dokumentów) wniosków, z których każdy musi zostać przejrzany i sprawdzony, zaaprobowany i wreszcie przekazany do płatności. Tak hipotetycznie, sprawdzenie, dekretacja i przekazanie do płatności to jakieś 10 minut na wniosek. Rzecz jasna przy założeniu, że wszystko jest od A do Z w porządku, a dobrze wiemy, że tak nie jest, bo ludzie to kretyni i nie potrafią wypełnić poprawnie jednej strony. No ale na potrzeby dyskusji załóżmy, że ludzie nie są jednak idiotami i każdy wypełnia prawidłowo wniosek. No idziemy dalej, mamy pracownika robota, który zapier...a prze 8 h dziennie jak rasowy niewolnik, bez przerwy na śniadanie/lunch czy herbatę i załatwia się w pampersa. Następnie zaakceptowany wniosek przekazywany jest do księgowości, gdzie obsługa jednego przelewu to jakieś 2-3 minuty (przy naiwnym założeniu, że nikt tego nie weryfikuje). To mamy jakieś 12-13 minut na wniosek, co daje nam 880 do 1056 wniosków na miesiąc na osobę. 

I to cały czas przy założeniu, że tam pracują niewolnicy nie mający prawa do przerwy na toaletę, herbatę czy jedzenie, a ludzie nie są kretynami i zawsze składają prawidłowe papiery. A realia są zapewne jeszcze inne i obsługa jednego wniosku zapewne trwa sporo dłużej, a jak tylko trafią na źle wypełniony wniosek lub załączniki są złe to zamiast obsłużyć 3 wnioski, ktoś musi się w tym grzebać, czasem napisać maila, etc. No ale spoko, to program jest w czarnej dupie. Myśl chłopie, myśl. To nie boli. Żenada to są właśnie takie bezmyślne komentarze ludzi, którzy nigdy nie widzieli w jaki sposób w korporacji czy budżetówce ogląda się każdą wydaną złotówkę. Bo takie są procedury, żeby później ktoś inny nie pociągnął ich do odpowiedzialności za niefrasobliwe wydawanie kasy.

----------


## Stanowska

Pewnie dosłownie chodzi o to, że program jest w dupie i duża część wnioskodawców, która nie dostarczyła kompletu wymaganych dokumentów, również jest w dupie.
Także powodzenia życzę w dalszym urządzaniu się w dupie i czekaniu na przelew.

----------


## kedlaw0

Mitch, kiedy dotarło do Ciebie, że czytanie ze zrozumieniem to Twoja słaba strona?

----------


## mitch

> Mitch, kiedy dotarło do Ciebie, że czytanie ze zrozumieniem to Twoja słaba strona?


Serio? A napiszesz w takim razie, co konkretnie miałeś na myśli pisząc "żenada" i do czego się odnosiłeś? Bo może faktycznie źle zrozumiałem Twoją wypowiedź.

----------


## Marko112

Buduję właśnie dom i chciałbym od razu założyć instalację fotowoltaiczną gdyż będę miał ogrzewania kablami grzewczymi i chciałbym żeby instalacja już produkowała mi prąd na zimę  :wink: . Z tym że doczytałem że z programu Mój prąd oraz ulgi podatkowej można skorzystać tylko dla budynków istniejących. Czy jeśli teraz założę PV a o dotację i ulgę wystąpię dopiero po odbiorze budynku to to przejdzie? Czy jednak instalacja też musi być już wykonana po odbiorze?

----------


## mitch

> Buduję właśnie dom i chciałbym od razu założyć instalację fotowoltaiczną gdyż będę miał ogrzewania kablami grzewczymi i chciałbym żeby instalacja już produkowała mi prąd na zimę . Z tym że doczytałem że z programu Mój prąd oraz ulgi podatkowej można skorzystać tylko dla budynków istniejących. Czy jeśli teraz założę PV a o dotację i ulgę wystąpię dopiero po odbiorze budynku to to przejdzie? Czy jednak instalacja też musi być już wykonana po odbiorze?


Wystarczy, jeśli data faktury oraz zaświadczenie z ZE będzie po dacie odbioru.

----------


## Marko112

> Wystarczy, jeśli data faktury oraz zaświadczenie z ZE będzie po dacie odbioru.


A nie potrzebują potwierdzenia płatności faktury? Pewnie jakąś proformę musiałbym wcześniej opłacić bo wykonawca na pewno nie pójdzie na rękę żeby płatność była dopiero po wystawieniu faktury  :smile:  

Swoją drogą w ogóle tego nie rozumiem dlaczego te dotacje dotyczą tylko istniejących budynków. Nie zależy im na tym żeby ludzie którzy budują od razu inwestowali w takie ekologiczne działania?

----------


## Stermaj

Tak przy okazji zapytam czysto teoretycznie.
Mam dom w którym mieszkam i będę mieszkał, jest on moją własnością. Posiadam inną własną działkę, na której chcę zamontować zestaw fotowoltaiczny. Mogę doprowadzić do niej "prąd" bo jest taka możliwość. 
Czy mogę być rozliczany przez ZE na podstawie dwóch liczników. Czyli produkuję w jednym miejscu a odbieram (80%) w innym.
Przy okazji czy można by było skorzystać z programu Mój Prąd w takim przypadku.

----------


## mitch

> A nie potrzebują potwierdzenia płatności faktury? Pewnie jakąś proformę musiałbym wcześniej opłacić bo wykonawca na pewno nie pójdzie na rękę żeby płatność była dopiero po wystawieniu faktury


Masz dostarczyć m.in. fakturę. Jeśli faktura będzie z tego miesiąca, a odbiór za miesiąc, to jesteś w kropce.




> Swoją drogą w ogóle tego nie rozumiem dlaczego te dotacje dotyczą tylko istniejących budynków. Nie zależy im na tym żeby ludzie którzy budują od razu inwestowali w takie ekologiczne działania?


To wynika z tego, że ulga termomodernizacyjna służy jak sama nazwa wskazuje, modernizacji (w domyśle - już istniejącego budynku). Trochę ciężko modernizować coś, co jest budowane.




> Tak przy okazji zapytam czysto teoretycznie.
> Mam dom w którym mieszkam i będę mieszkał, jest on moją własnością. Posiadam inną własną działkę, na której chcę zamontować zestaw fotowoltaiczny. Mogę doprowadzić do niej "prąd" bo jest taka możliwość. 
> Czy mogę być rozliczany przez ZE na podstawie dwóch liczników. Czyli produkuję w jednym miejscu a odbieram (80%) w innym.


W obecnym stanie prawnym nie. Coś jest robione w tym kierunku, jednak nie znam szczegółowych zapisów, więc nie wiem, czy objęło by także Twój przypadek.



> Przy okazji czy można by było skorzystać z programu Mój Prąd w takim przypadku.


Możesz występować dowolną ilość razy o dotację pod warunkiem nie przekroczenia warunków brzegowych (53 kpln, własność, etc.).

----------


## oloksyk

Z tego co wiem to Mój Prąd a ulga termomodernizacyjna to są 2 osobne rzeczy. Możesz przecież skorzystać z jednego a z drugiego nie i odwrotnie.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Z tego co wiem to Mój Prąd a ulga termomodernizacyjna to są 2 osobne rzeczy. Możesz przecież skorzystać z jednego a z drugiego nie i odwrotnie.


Tu się mylisz możesz skorzystać z programu "Mój Prąd" i ulgi termomodernizacyjnej na rozliczeniu PIT.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Tu się mylisz możesz skorzystać z programu "Mój Prąd" i ulgi termomodernizacyjnej na rozliczeniu PIT.


Raczej oloksyk miał na myśli, że programy są niezależne od siebie. Można oczywiście skorzystać z jednego z nich lub z obu - pamiętając że kwota kwalifikowana to jest kwota inwestycji minus dotacja z jednego z programów.

----------


## Marko112

Chyba jednak można skorzystać z dotacji Mój prąd dla nowobudowanych domów

https://mojprad.gov.pl/pytania-i-odpowiedzi/
Czy program Mój Prąd dotyczy również budynków nowobudowanych? Budynek nie ma jeszcze nadanego adresu, nie został odebrany, jednak jest na takim etapie budowy (ukończeniu), że istnieje możliwość zamontowania instalacji oraz korzystania z niej. 

Jeżeli budynek jest w budowie i posiada przyłącze tymczasowe podłączone na okres wykonywania robót to nie można ubiegać się o dofinansowanie w programie Mój Prąd. Natomiast jeśli jest wykonane przyłącze docelowe i OSD ma możliwość montażu licznika dwukierunkowego (podpisana umowa kompleksowa) to można wnioskować o dofinansowanie.

Nie można tylko skorzystać z ulgi termomodermnizacyjnej.

----------


## mitch

> Chyba jednak można skorzystać z dotacji Mój prąd dla nowobudowanych domów
> 
> https://mojprad.gov.pl/pytania-i-odpowiedzi/
> Czy program Mój Prąd dotyczy również budynków nowobudowanych? Budynek nie ma jeszcze nadanego adresu, nie został odebrany, jednak jest na takim etapie budowy (ukończeniu), że istnieje możliwość zamontowania instalacji oraz korzystania z niej. 
> 
> Jeżeli budynek jest w budowie i posiada przyłącze tymczasowe podłączone na okres wykonywania robót to nie można ubiegać się o dofinansowanie w programie Mój Prąd. Natomiast jeśli jest wykonane przyłącze docelowe i OSD ma możliwość montażu licznika dwukierunkowego (podpisana umowa kompleksowa) to można wnioskować o dofinansowanie.
> 
> Nie można tylko skorzystać z ulgi termomodermnizacyjnej.


Niektóre ZE robią problemy i nie chcą zmienić taryfy na G11/G12 przed dokonaniem odbioru. A bez zmiany taryfy na G11/G12 nie zostaniesz prosumentem. Jeśli Twój ZE bez odbioru budynku zmieni Ci taryfę i licznik - to tak, będziesz mógł skorzystać z programu Mój Prąd. Natomiast co do ulgi termomodernizacyjnej - jeśli z własnej nieprzymuszonej woli chcesz się pozbawić 17/32% rabatu (oczywiście podstawa pomniejszona o 5 kpln) na instalację, to jasne, można. Zastanów się tylko, czy warto.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Ciekawe informacje się dzisiaj pojawiły w mediach branżowych: Choć I nabór do Programu Mój Prąd zakończył się 20 grudnia 2019 roku, Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska wciąż boryka się z niekompletnymi lub nieczytelnymi wnioskami papierowymi z I naboru do Programu Mój Prąd, które wymagają uzupełnień. Według informacji, które uzyskaliśmy od rzecznika NFOŚiGW, takich wniosków jest około 900!

Łączna liczba wniosków złożonych w ramach I naboru wyniosła ponad 30 000. Wszystkie wnioski zostały rozpatrzone, ale nie wszystkie dotacje wypłacone. Około 900 wniosków wymaga dodatkowego uzupełniania/wyjaśnienia przez wnioskodawców – wtedy będzie możliwe zakończenie procesu ich weryfikacji.

Dotychczas w ramach I i II naboru wypłacono ponad 44 000 dofinansowań na łączną kwotę ponad 220 000 000 zł. Średnia moc instalacji to 5,58 kW.

Na chwilę obecną, w ramach I i II naboru w ramach programu Mój Prąd wpłynęło ponad 80 000 wniosków o dofinansowanie.

Oznacza to, że w II naborze, w ciągu 5 miesięcy wpłynęło około 50 tysięcy wniosków, ale tylko 15 tysięcy dotacji (około 30%) już wypłacono.

----------


## mitch

> Ciekawe informacje się dzisiaj pojawiły w mediach branżowych:


Dobrze by było przy wklejaniu podawać źródło tych informacji. Ja sobie znalazłem, jednak warto uszanować czyjąś pracę.
https://globenergia.pl/moj-prad-900-...-uzupelnienia/

----------


## Omega_WS

A to pewnie dlatego pojawiła się jednoosobowa lista 15606/2019  :smile:

----------


## kalalosz

W artykule o tych 900 wnioskach Fundusz trochę się wybielił, opowiem o swoich doświadczeniach z Funduszem.
Sam złożyłem wiosek w Listopadzie 2019, był w nim błąd który uzupełniłem w na początku stycznia.
30 Marca dostałem informację o akceptacji wniosku i wypłacie w terminie ok 30 dni. Jestem na liście 98 z I naboru.
Od tamtej pory kontakt się urwał a wniosek cały czas ma status "W Weryfikacji" Minął już 3 miesiąc od tego maila. Co 2 tygodnie wysyłam mail z pytaniem o status wniosku. Na pierwsze 2 odpowiedział mi automat że sprawa została przekierowana do odpowiedniej komórki i dostane informację w osobnym mailu. Na kolejne maile już nawet automat przestał odpisywać. Z kolei jako instalator zakładałem 3 instalacje swoim klientom. 3 identyczne instalacje te same faktury sprzęt itp. Wnioski składali klienci w swoim imieniu ale ja dostarczałem wszystkie papiery.
Zakładałem je w styczni tego roku i każda była zgłaszana w odstępach co 2 tygodnie. I teraz co najlepsze. Ta ostatnia nie miała żadnych błędów (Wszystkie wnioski identyczne) i została wypłacona miesiąc temu. Te dwie wcześniejsze nie są jeszcze na żadnej liście rankingowej i do jednej (tej ostatniej) przyszła prośba o oświadczenie że dowody zapłaty przelewem były zapłatą za faktury złożone z wnioskiem.
Wnioski na temat działania Funduszu i obsługi dotacji wyciągnijcie sobie sami. Mam wrażenie że już nikt nie wie co się tam dzieje i po wyborach zaczną wychodzić różne kwiatki typu CBA NIK itp. Na razie towarzystwo się wzajemnie kryje, wiele da się wytłumaczyć covidem i  tym że ludzie składają błędne wnioski. Zawsze można też na siłę wyszukać jakiś błąd we wniosku. Ale taki stan rzeczy na dłuższą metę jest nie do utrzymania.
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## mitch

> Wnioski na temat działania Funduszu i obsługi dotacji wyciągnijcie sobie sami. Mam wrażenie że już nikt nie wie co się tam dzieje i po wyborach zaczną wychodzić różne kwiatki typu CBA NIK itp. Na razie towarzystwo się wzajemnie kryje, wiele da się wytłumaczyć covidem i  tym że ludzie składają błędne wnioski. Zawsze można też na siłę wyszukać jakiś błąd we wniosku. Ale taki stan rzeczy na dłuższą metę jest nie do utrzymania.


Wiesz, kwiatki typu CBA, NIK mogłyby wychodzić, pod warunkiem, że ktoś Twoją kasę by sobie przywłaszczył (wypłacił), a nie dlatego, że kasy nie ma jeszcze na koncie. Jeśli natomiast piszesz, że "towarzystwo się wzajmnie kryje" i sugerujesz, że nastąpił skok na kasę, to chyba trochę za daleko się posuwasz.

Faktem jest, że jest to jeden z największych (o ile nie największy) programów dotacyjnych, z których masowo korzystali ludzie i program padł ofiarą własnego sukcesu. Jest zbyt mało ludzi do obsługi tego programu i to jest cała tajemnica. Ale jakby zatrudnili dodatkowych specjalistów, przeszkolili ich, etc i zapłacili za to grubą kasę, to gwarantuję Ci, że podniósłby się raban, że znowu przerost zatrudnienia, etc. Co nie zrobisz, dupa z tyłu.

Z drugiej strony mamy ulgę termomodernizacyjną i zwroty podatku z US. W trzech znanych mi przypadkach US wypłacił kasę w ciągu 2 tyg, w drugim i trzecim odpowiednio w ciągu 3 tygodni i 1,5 miesiąca od złożenia PIT. Bez jakiegokolwiek telefonu, pisma - po prostu w PIT wyszedł zwrot, to zadysponowano kasę. Czyli w US, gdzie pracuje o wiele więcej ludzi zajmujących się tym tematem, rozłożonych po całej Polsce, bez weryfikacji jakichkolwiek dokumentów przelew zajął aż 2, 4 i 6 tygodni. Kumasz? Bez żadnej weryfikacji papierów, na słowo. Ciekawe, za jaki czas zaczną wysyłać pisma w sprawie udokumentowania wydatków. 

Dygresja: Bo ostatni kontakt z ich strony miałem 2 lata temu, w listopadzie, praktycznie w ostatnim możliwym momencie (31 grudnia mijał 5 rok licząc od końca roku w którym miała miejsce transakcja), na niecałe 1,5 miesiąca przed "przedawnieniem". Rozumiesz, czekali przez prawie 5 lat i 7 m-cy na kontrolę i na moje wprost wyrażone, "chyba was pojeb..o", pan mi odpowiedział, że przykro mu, ale takie właśnie mają zaległości do obrobienia - a chodziło o brak aktu notarialnego w ich papierach.

 Nie zdziwi mnie, jak US w sprawie ulgi termomodernizacyjnej odezwie się za 2-4 lata. 

A tutaj masz jedną komórkę na całą Polskę, która musi ogarnąć to wszystko od razu, bo nie może sobie tego zostawić na później jak US. Ale spoko, można też sobie gadać "Andrzej, to jeb..e", nie mając porównania, jak to wygląda u innych. Warunki programu są uproszczone do granic możliwości, brakuje tylko osób do obrabiania materiału. Nikt nikomu kasy nie ukradł, co najwyżej niektórzy próbowali wyłudzić nienależną im kasę. No ale fakt, tak jak piszesz - kasy na koncie nie ma, to jest problem. I tak się dziwię, że Woźny tyle wytrzymał.

----------


## kalalosz

Hej

Nie chcę zmieniać tematu tego wątku na politykę ale jestem sfrustrowany tą sytuacją i tak to widzę ze swojej perspektywy. Podejrzewam że takich jak ja jest więcej i dzięki mojemu wpisowi nie będą się przejmować czy ich wniosek zaginął skoro mija 7 miesięcy od złożenia a sąsiedzi już dawno dostali dotację (musimy wiedzieć że to normalka ale itak powinniśmy się cieszyć że "dają", bo przecież nie musieli). To nie ja wprowadzam ustawy których podległe instytucje nie są w stanie realizować, ale udają że wszystko jest ok i realizacja programu idzie świetnie. Mało tego programów będzie więcej i będą realizowane jeszcze sprawniej. Zastanówmy się czy trudno było przewodzić że będzie tyle wniosków i Fundusz będzie miał kłopoty z ich przyjmowaniem ? Ale zawsze można bohatersko rozwiązywać problemy które się stworzyło.

----------


## mitch

> Nie chcę zmieniać tematu tego wątku na politykę ale jestem sfrustrowany tą sytuacją i tak to widzę ze swojej perspektywy.


Rozumiem, łączę się w bólu.




> Zastanówmy się czy trudno było przewodzić że będzie tyle wniosków i Fundusz będzie miał kłopoty z ich przyjmowaniem ? Ale zawsze można bohatersko rozwiązywać problemy które się stworzyło.


Wiesz, gdyby życie zawsze było takie proste, to budując dom nie musiałbyś się doktoryzować. Wszystko jest proste na papierze. Taki budowlaniec potrafi spieprzyć zwykłe wymurowanie ścian czy hydraulikę i trzeba ich na każdym kroku pilnować, a tu masz dużo poważniejsze sprawy. I teraz sobie to ekstrapoluj. To i tak cud, że ten program tak dobrze działa. A budżet z gumy nie jest i nie będzie. Bo gdyby był, to Warszawa już dawno temu pozbyłaby się kopciuchów, a jak jest, każdy zainteresowany wie. I tak samo zatrudnienie nowych ludzi nie wchodzi w rachubę. Czemu? Polityka, panie, polityka  :smile: 

Poza tym, teraz to teraz, pomyśl co się zacznie, jak środki zaczną się kończyć i będzie decydować kolejność zgłoszeń. Wtedy, jak wniosek gdzieś wsiąknie, to dopiero będą awantury  :wink:

----------


## kalalosz

Mith chyba mnie przekonałeś, faktycznie patrząc na to szerzej to ten program po 500+ to jedne z lepszych rzeczy jakie można było zrobić, i mimo trudności i tak nieźle idzie jego realizacja. Jest mi aż wstyd bo wyszła moja Janoszowa natura - dają coś za darmo a ten jeszcze narzeka i jest nie zadowolony. W sumie chciał bym żeby takich programów było więcej, i jak sobie pomyśle to chyba nawet zgodził bym się na podniesienie jeszcze troszkę podatków aby takie programy mogły być realizowane. Bo przecież rząd nie ma swoich pieniędzy.  Wycofuje swoje wcześniejsze słowa, Jestem już zadowolony i wdzięczny.

----------


## kulibob

> Mith chyba mnie przekonałeś, faktycznie patrząc na to szerzej to ten program po 500+ to jedne z lepszych rzeczy jakie można było zrobić, i mimo trudności i tak nieźle idzie jego realizacja. Jest mi aż wstyd bo wyszła moja Janoszowa natura - dają coś za darmo a ten jeszcze narzeka i jest nie zadowolony. W sumie chciał bym żeby takich programów było więcej, i jak sobie pomyśle to chyba nawet zgodził bym się na podniesienie jeszcze troszkę podatków aby takie programy mogły być realizowane. Bo przecież rząd nie ma swoich pieniędzy.  Wycofuje swoje wcześniejsze słowa, Jestem już zadowolony i wdzięczny.


500+ ty sobie jaja robisz to jest jedna z najgorszych rzeczy jaka została wprowadzona.

----------


## mitch

> Mith chyba mnie przekonałeś, faktycznie patrząc na to szerzej to ten program po 500+ to jedne z lepszych rzeczy jakie można było zrobić, i mimo trudności i tak nieźle idzie jego realizacja. Jest mi aż wstyd bo wyszła moja Janoszowa natura - dają coś za darmo a ten jeszcze narzeka i jest nie zadowolony. W sumie chciał bym żeby takich programów było więcej, i jak sobie pomyśle to chyba nawet zgodził bym się na podniesienie jeszcze troszkę podatków aby takie programy mogły być realizowane. Bo przecież rząd nie ma swoich pieniędzy.  Wycofuje swoje wcześniejsze słowa, Jestem już zadowolony i wdzięczny.


Ech, co za ironia. Popracowałbyś tydzień w ministerstwie, albo na małą skalę w takiej spółdzielni, a potem tydzień przy obsłudze ludzi, od razu byś zrozumiał w czym problem. Ale z drugiej strony rozumiem, znacznie lepiej klapki na oczy i ogień  :wink:  Zawsze łatwiej i przyjemniej się żyje, jak się o pewnych sprawach nie wie. Ileż ja bym dał, żeby cofnąć czas i pewnych rzeczy nigdy się nie dowiedzieć. 

A całkowicie na poważnie, życzę, żebyś jak najszybciej dostał swoją kasę, należy się jak psu buda.

----------


## fotohobby

> 500+ ty sobie jaja robisz to jest jedna z najgorszych rzeczy jaka została wprowadzona.


Nie czujesz ironii ?

----------


## Stanowska

Dla niektórych 500+ jest BE, ale już 5000+ z fotowoltaiki jest CACY. I na odwrót.
Nie dogodzisz...
Ja tam korzystam z jednego i drugiego, i jeszcze oczko wodne sobie zrobię, a co!  :big grin:

----------


## Tom1000k

Wniosek MójPrąd złożony online 7 kwietnia, pieniądze pojawiły się na koncie 19 czerwca.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Wniosek MójPrąd złożony online 7 kwietnia, pieniądze pojawiły się na koncie 19 czerwca.
> Pozdrawiam.


O! i to jest konkret! Dobrze, że przerwano tę dyskusję o poglądach  :smile: 
Jak widać, da się uzyskać dotację i załatwić wszystko w miarę rozsądnym czasie. 
Pozostaje i tylko życzyć prosumentowi słonca :smile:

----------


## zuku1786

Wniosek nr 89XX/2020 złożony listownie w drugiej połowie stycznia - znalazłem się na liście do wypłaty.
Teraz tylko czekać na pieniążki na koncie.

----------


## _Grisza_

Wolne tempo rozpatrywania wniosków wynika z archaicznego sposobu pracy urzędów.
Cóż z tego, że obecnie możemy zrobić wszystko elektroniczne, ale potem i tak te wszystkie dokumenty są drukowane fizycznie i ich obieg pomiędzy poszczególnymi komórkami urzędowymi jest w formie papierowej. 
Ja się pytam gdzie ta ekologia? ochrona środowiska? gdzie ochrona drzew?

----------


## kulibob

Złożone chyba .22 kwietnia Dzisiaj info o przyznaniu i że pieniądze będą w przeciągu miesiąca.

----------


## supaplex

Wniosek 124xx/2020 złożony 18 marca, ale zarejestrowany z tym numerem 4 kwietnia. Aktualnie na stronie wisi już lista 48.MP2
Dostałam dzisiaj (2 lipiec) maila, że "_Nie można otworzyć wszystkich załączników przesłanych wnioskiem elektronicznym_"

?!

Okazało się, że pdf'y z obrazami faktur oraz wpłat spakowałem zip'em i tam nie mają chyba procedury która mówi o tym, że taki plik można rozpakować i podejrzeć jego zawartość  ::-(: 
Dodatkowo w mailu klauzura "... procedowanie prawidłowo złożonego wniosku wynosi ok. 3 miesiące, natomiast jeśli zachodzi konieczność jego uzupełnienia procedowanie może wydłużyć się do ok. 6 miesięcy."

Czyli dlatego, że ktoś nie potrafi, albo nie może otworzyć pliku zip, proces się wydłuża, oni muszą pisać dodatkowe maile, czekać, odpisywać procedować itd. itd.
Nie ma co się dziwić, że to tak długo trwa

W odpowiedzi podesłałem już rozpakowane pliki jako załącznik mailem. Dostałem w ciągu kilku godzin odpowiedź (o 21:40), że
"._..Dziękuję za przesłanie uzupełnień
Sprawa zostaje przekazana do odpowiedniej komórki w związku z przesłanym e-mail. _ "

I znów będę czekać 3 miesiące...  ::-(:

----------


## kedlaw0

> Złożone chyba .22 kwietnia Dzisiaj info o przyznaniu i że pieniądze będą w przeciągu miesiąca.


Szczęściarz, ja złożyłem elektronicznie 6 kwietnia i dalej cisza.

----------


## gawel

> Wniosek 124xx/2020 złożony 18 marca, ale zarejestrowany z tym numerem 4 kwietnia. Aktualnie na stronie wisi już lista 48.MP2
> Dostałam dzisiaj (2 lipiec) maila, że "_Nie można otworzyć wszystkich załączników przesłanych wnioskiem elektronicznym_"
> 
> ?!
> 
> Okazało się, że pdf'y z obrazami faktur oraz wpłat spakowałem zip'em i tam nie mają chyba procedury która mówi o tym, że taki plik można rozpakować i podejrzeć jego zawartość 
> Dodatkowo w mailu klauzura "... procedowanie prawidłowo złożonego wniosku wynosi ok. 3 miesiące, natomiast jeśli zachodzi konieczność jego uzupełnienia procedowanie może wydłużyć się do ok. 6 miesięcy."
> 
> Czyli dlatego, że ktoś nie potrafi, albo nie może otworzyć pliku zip, proces się wydłuża, oni muszą pisać dodatkowe maile, czekać, odpisywać procedować itd. itd.
> ...


A było napisane o pakowaniu programami jakimikolwiek? Sam komplikujesz to czekaj nie zależy na pieniądzach to o co to halo. Czytanie ze zrozumieniem zawsze było wysoko cenione i ułatwiało życie.

Proponowałym nie używać wyrazów ktorych znaczenia nie rozumiesz będzie mniejszy obciach "kaluzura" to raczej słowo związane z zakonem https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klauzura  no chyba zakładasz PV w zakonie to może być.

----------


## _Grisza_

> A było napisane o pakowaniu programami jakimikolwiek? Sam komplikujesz to czekaj nie zależy na pieniądzach to o co to halo. Czytanie ze zrozumieniem zawsze było wysoko cenione i ułatwiało życie.
> 
> Proponowałym nie używać wyrazów ktorych znaczenia nie rozumiesz będzie mniejszy obciach "kaluzura" to raczej słowo związane z zakonem https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klauzura  no chyba zakładasz PV w zakonie to może być.


Kolejny nic nie wnoszący wpis w Twoim wykonaniu.

Tak, urzędy działają nieudolnie, skoro w programie Czyste Powietrze można dokumenty pakować do archiwum, i nie stanowi to problemu, a to ten sam Fundusz.

----------


## supaplex

> A było napisane o pakowaniu programami jakimikolwiek? Sam komplikujesz to czekaj nie zależy na pieniądzach to o co to halo. Czytanie ze zrozumieniem zawsze było wysoko cenione i ułatwiało życie.
> 
> Proponowałym nie używać wyrazów ktorych znaczenia nie rozumiesz będzie mniejszy obciach "kaluzura" to raczej słowo związane z zakonem https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klauzura  no chyba zakładasz PV w zakonie to może być.


Nie karmy trolla

----------


## Mati072000

Cześć, mam pytanie. Złożyłem wniosek o dotację 29 maja, wczoraj tj. 2 lipca dostałem maila, że wniosek został zarejestrowany pod takim i takim numerem. Po jakim czasie od takiego maila dostaliście pieniądze?

----------


## _Grisza_

> Cześć, mam pytanie. Złożyłem wniosek o dotację 29 maja, wczoraj tj. 2 lipca dostałem maila, że wniosek został zarejestrowany pod takim i takim numerem. Po jakim czasie od takiego maila dostaliście pieniądze?


U mnie od tego momentu trwało to ok. 1,5 miesiąca.

----------


## gawel

> Kolejny nic nie wnoszący wpis w Twoim wykonaniu.
> 
> Tak, urzędy działają nieudolnie, skoro w programie Czyste Powietrze można dokumenty pakować do archiwum, i nie stanowi to problemu, a to ten sam Fundusz.


Ja czekałem na przelew 11 dni , dlatego nie rozumiem tych opóźnień i współczuję czekającym od kwietnia. Podejrzewam że wnioski zawierają błędy i stad ta obsuwa.

----------


## gawel

> Nie karmy trolla


sam trolujesz i do tego nie znasz języka polskiego.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Ja czekałem na przelew 11 dni , dlatego nie rozumiem tych opóźnień i współczuję czekającym od kwietnia. Podejrzewam że wnioski zawierają błędy i stad ta obsuwa.


Taa, dostałeś po 11 dniach bo zajedwabiście wypełniłeś wniosek bez błędów. 
Słyszysz Ty jak to brzmi?

----------


## gawel

> Taa, dostałeś po 11 dniach bo zajedwabiście wypełniłeś wniosek bez błędów. 
> Słyszysz Ty jak to brzmi?


tak słyszę i co dalej?

----------


## fotohobby

Ja też miałem wniosek wypełniony bez błędów.
Na przelew czekałem niemal 3 miesiące

----------


## gawel

> Ja też miałem wniosek wypełniony bez błędów.
> Na przelew czekałem niemal 3 miesiące


kiedy dokładnie dostałeś przelew?

----------


## _Grisza_

gaweł, pewnie wypełnił wniosek kolorową czcionką typu BOLD stąd dostał szybciej.

----------


## fotohobby

> kiedy dokładnie dostałeś przelew?


Pod koniec lutego

----------


## gawel

> Pod koniec lutego


To możliwe bo grudzień i zamknięcie roku budżetowego nie sprzyjają niestety szybkości wypłat czegokolwiek. Dziwią mnie te wnioski z kwietnia tutaj to nie ma powodu żeby czegoś nie wypłacic

----------


## Omega_WS

Mój wniosek zarejestrowali 27 kwietnia. Na razie cisza.

----------


## kulibob

> gaweł, pewnie wypełnił wniosek kolorową czcionką typu BOLD stąd dostał szybciej.


Czcionka była LGBT+

----------


## Stanowska

Gaweł po prostu zna się na wnioskach, bo sam taki wysłał, także...ten...

----------


## gawel

Raczej miałem szczęście i wyczucie chwili.

----------


## kedlaw0

Po 3 miesiącach od złożenia wniosku postanowiłem napisać mail co się dzieje z moim wnioskiem.
Taką odpowiedź dostałem jeszcze tego samego dnia:



> Szanowny Panie,
> 
> 
> 
> Pana wniosek wpłynął do nas. Dziękujemy za złożenie wniosku.
> 
> 
> 
> Uprzejmie informujemy po sprawdzeniu, że zgodnie z bazą danych Pana wniosek o dofinansowanie w programie priorytetowym „Mój Prąd” nabór II został zaimportowany do  bazy danych i do weryfikacji, która jest wieloetapowa i a jej część to rejestracja wniosku.
> ...


Czy dobrze rozumiem, że przez 3 miesiące to "wieloetapowe narzędzie" jeszcze nie zdążyło pozytywnie zweryfikować i zarejestrować mojego wniosku? Do tej pory nie dostałem maila z numerem wniosku.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Czy dobrze rozumiem, że przez 3 miesiące to "wieloetapowe narzędzie" jeszcze nie zdążyło pozytywnie zweryfikować i zarejestrować mojego wniosku? Do tej pory nie dostałem maila z numerem wniosku.


Niestety wq... ta cała sytuacja, sposób rozpatrywania wniosków to kiła i mogiła. 
Wszystko od początku wiedzieli, ile jest kasy, ile będzie wniosków do rozpatrzenia i zero przygotowania. 
Ta sama sytuacja jest w programie "czyste powietrze", ludzie czekają nawet rok i więcej na podpisanie umowy i wypłatę dofinansowania. 

W mojej opinii to dofinansowanie w takiej formie w ogóle nie powinno zaistnieć, wszystko powinno być rozliczane na zasadzie ulgi podatkowej, bez angażowania dodatkowej armii urzędasów.

----------


## kulibob

Wniosek 22 kwiecień
Decyzja wydana 26 czerwiec
Powiadomienie mejlowe o decyzji 2 lipiec
Przelew wszedł 3 lipiec

I tera kurła jestem bogaty i mom elektrooltanike

----------


## kedlaw0

No widzisz jaki wzorcowy, urzędniczy bajzel. Mój wniosek z 6 kwietnia i od tamtej pory nic, nawet maila o zarejestrowaniu wniosku.
Wniosek elektroniczny to jedna strona plus 5 załączników, a urzędnicy tak to widzą:



> nabór II został zaimportowany do bazy danych i do weryfikacji, która jest wieloetapowa i a jej część to rejestracja wniosku.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Po 3 miesiącach od złożenia wniosku postanowiłem napisać mail co się dzieje z moim wnioskiem.
> Taką odpowiedź dostałem jeszcze tego samego dnia:
> 
> Czy dobrze rozumiem, że przez 3 miesiące to "wieloetapowe narzędzie" jeszcze nie zdążyło pozytywnie zweryfikować i zarejestrować mojego wniosku? Do tej pory nie dostałem maila z numerem wniosku.


Numer wniosku nadawany jest przy rejestracji, wejdź na https://mojprad.gov.pl/ wpisz meila i sprawdź status, prócz statusu wyświetli Ci się numer.

----------


## kedlaw0

> Numer wniosku nadawany jest przy rejestracji, wejdź na https://mojprad.gov.pl/ wpisz meila i sprawdź status, prócz statusu wyświetli Ci się numer.


Wyświetla się tylko: Wniosek w procesie weryfikacji.



Ktoś coś spierdzielił i tym kimś na pewno nie jestem ja.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Wyświetla się tylko: Wniosek w procesie weryfikacji.
> 
> Ktoś coś spierdzielił i tym kimś na pewno nie jestem ja.


U mnie taki komunikat widniał przez ponad miesiąc, wniosek składałem elektronicznie przez GOV.PL

----------


## kedlaw0

U mnie ten komunikat jest już 3 miesiące. Też składałem przez gov. Jutro piszę kolejny mail bo to jakaś kpina.
A i w odpowiedzi dostałem gorzkie żale, że bidni urzędnicy mają 750 maili codziennie. Teraz domyślcie się dlaczego niby przez koronawirusa zamknęli infolinię.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Wyświetla się tylko: Wniosek w procesie weryfikacji.
> 
> 
> 
> Ktoś coś spierdzielił i tym kimś na pewno nie jestem ja.


Faktycznie, ja od samego początku mam nadany numer wniosku.

----------


## mitch

> W mojej opinii to dofinansowanie w takiej formie w ogóle nie powinno zaistnieć, wszystko powinno być rozliczane na zasadzie ulgi podatkowej, bez angażowania dodatkowej armii urzędasów.


Masz trochę racji. Z PIT zwrot był w 2-6 tygodni, bez żadnych pytań i kasa na koncie. Ale... będzie gorzej, jak za 5 lat, tak jak to US lubi, odezwą się z uprzejmą prośbą o udokumentowanie wydatków, a nagle się okaże, że faktura wsiąkła, firma od instalacji wsiąkła i będzie płacz i zgrzytanie zębów bo trzeba oddać kasę z odsetkami. Przesadzam? Patrząc co się dzieje na rynku PV i nasze umiejętności gubienia "niepotrzebnych" papierów - praktycznie pewne, że będą takie przypadki. Tak to przynajmniej kasy z tego programu nie trzeba będzie zwracać  :wink:

----------


## _Grisza_

> Masz trochę racji. Z PIT zwrot był w 2-6 tygodni, bez żadnych pytań i kasa na koncie. Ale... będzie gorzej, jak za 5 lat, tak jak to US lubi, odezwą się z uprzejmą prośbą o udokumentowanie wydatków, a nagle się okaże, że faktura wsiąkła, firma od instalacji wsiąkła i będzie płacz i zgrzytanie zębów bo trzeba oddać kasę z odsetkami. Przesadzam? Patrząc co się dzieje na rynku PV i nasze umiejętności gubienia "niepotrzebnych" papierów - praktycznie pewne, że będą takie przypadki. Tak to przynajmniej kasy z tego programu nie trzeba będzie zwracać


Tak czy śmiak kwity będzie trzeba trzymać, chociażby z powodu skorzystania z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej.

----------


## kulibob

Tak dla jaj wklepałem mejla . Pieniądze na koncie . A wg nich wniosek w procesie weryfikacji :smile:

----------


## zuku1786

> Wniosek nr 89XX/2020 złożony listownie w drugiej połowie stycznia - znalazłem się na liście do wypłaty.
> Teraz tylko czekać na pieniążki na koncie.


Pieniążki już na koncie.
A na stronie programu nadal komunikat, że wniosek jest w procesie weryfikacji.

----------


## kalalosz

W regulaminie programu mój prąd, wyraźnie napisane jest ile lat instalacja musi funkcjonować i że będą prowadzone kontrole. Tak że stwierdzenie że pieniędzy nie trzeba będzie oddawać jest bardzo śmiałą tezą. Wystarczy że kontroler zakwestionuje fakt że falownik albo jeden z paneli nie został wyprodukowany później niż 2 lata przed zakupem. Może teraz producenci już wydają takie zaświadczenia. Ale jak badałem sprawę u dystrybutorów falowników w 2019r. Żaden z dystrybutorów nie był wstanie pozyskać od producenta zaświadczenia że sprzedany nowy falownik zjechał z taśmy produkcyjnej nie później niż 2 lata przed zakupem. To samo tyczy się też kabli, bezpieczników, szpilek uziomowych i innych elementów jakie zostały użyte do budowy instalacji. Oczywiście nie twierdzę że takie kontrole będą powszechne i że o takie dokumenty kontrolerzy będą pytać. Pragnę jedynie zwrócić uwagę że w regulaminie są takie zapisy, że sprawny i dobrze zmotywowany kontroler będzie w stanie uznać niemal każdą instalację za nie spełniającą warunków do dofinansowania. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mitch

> Wystarczy że kontroler zakwestionuje fakt że falownik albo jeden z paneli nie został wyprodukowany później niż 2 lata przed zakupem. Może teraz producenci już wydają takie zaświadczenia. Ale jak badałem sprawę u dystrybutorów falowników w 2019r. Żaden z dystrybutorów nie był wstanie pozyskać od producenta zaświadczenia że sprzedany nowy falownik zjechał z taśmy produkcyjnej nie później niż 2 lata przed zakupem. To samo tyczy się też kabli, bezpieczników, szpilek uziomowych i innych elementów jakie zostały użyte do budowy instalacji. Oczywiście nie twierdzę że takie kontrole będą powszechne i że o takie dokumenty kontrolerzy będą pytać. Pragnę jedynie zwrócić uwagę że w regulaminie są takie zapisy, że sprawny i dobrze zmotywowany kontroler będzie w stanie uznać niemal każdą instalację za nie spełniającą warunków do dofinansowania.


Przepraszam, ale... "chyba Ty"  :wink:  Kiepsko szukałeś falowników, znam co najmniej jeden przypadek producenta falowników (a pewnie jest ich więcej), gdzie zwyczajnie nie da się udowodnić, że falownik został wyprodukowany ponad 2 lata temu. To samo dotyczy paneli.

Poza tym, w programie jest mowa o urządzeniach, a nie kablach, szpilkach i konstrukcji montażowych. Mógłbym się zastanawiać nad kwalifikacją zabezpieczeń do urządzeń, ale sam regulamin wyraźnie stwierdza, że:
_instalacja fotowoltaiczna – zespół połączonych urządzeń służących przetwarzaniu energii promieniowania słonecznego w energię elektryczną. W skład instalacji wchodzą między innymi: ogniwa fotowoltaiczne, falownik;
_
Tak więc nie, nie odrobiłeś pracy domowej i nie masz racji. Nie musisz mieć zaświadczenia producenta, regulamin nie pisze nic o szpilkach, nikt nie będzie kontrolował tych instalacji i nie ma zmotywowanych kontrolerów, którzy będą coś kwestionować.

----------


## _Grisza_

Jak żarcia w korytach im zabraknie to każdy scenariusz jest możliwy.

----------


## mitch

> Jak żarcia w korytach im zabraknie to każdy scenariusz jest możliwy.


No ale my poważnie rozmawiamy, czy chodzi o rozmowy przy ognisku/wódce? Mam nieodparte wrażenie, że raczej nie to pierwsze. To ja się wypisuję z tego steku bzdur.

----------


## _Grisza_

> No ale my poważnie rozmawiamy, czy chodzi o rozmowy przy ognisku/wódce? Mam nieodparte wrażenie, że raczej nie to pierwsze. To ja się wypisuję z tego steku bzdur.


Ja piszę poważanie, póki co jeszcze coś w korycie jest.

----------


## kalalosz

Hej

źródło: https://www.gov.pl/web/aktywa-panstw...ia-szczegolowe
"Beneficjent zobowiązany jest do zgody na ewentualne przeprowadzenie kontroli instalacji w okresie 3 lat od dnia wypłaty dofinansowania."
Nie oznacza to że ktoś będzie kontrolowany. ale mówienie że US daje kasę szybko ale może się upomnieć o papiery za parę lat, a fundusz jest ok bo kasę daje z dużym opóźnieniem ale na pewno o nic się nie upomni za prę lat jest nie zgodne z prawdą.

----------


## mitch

> Hej
> 
> źródło: https://www.gov.pl/web/aktywa-panstw...ia-szczegolowe
> "Beneficjent zobowiązany jest do zgody na ewentualne przeprowadzenie kontroli instalacji w okresie 3 lat od dnia wypłaty dofinansowania."
> Nie oznacza to że ktoś będzie kontrolowany. ale mówienie że US daje kasę szybko ale może się upomnieć o papiery za parę lat, a fundusz jest ok bo kasę daje z dużym opóźnieniem ale na pewno o nic się nie upomni za prę lat jest nie zgodne z prawdą.


Z moich (i nie tylko) doświadczeń z dotacjami oraz US jasno wynika, że _każdy_ przypadek odliczania od podatku (skrót myślowy i mocno ogólny) wiązał się z kontrolą, natomiast na 5 znanych mi przypadków dotacji, nikt nie został skontrolowany. Ma to związek z tym, że przy PIT odliczasz na słowo honoru, podczas gdy do dotacji dostarczasz zwykle "tonę papieru", która całkowicie zaspokaja potrzebę biurokracji oraz dupochronu.

Zgadza się jedynie to, że możesz zostać skontrolowany, ale nie musisz i spokojnie można założyć, że w 99,9999% nie będziesz kontrolowany. Jednak pisanie o zmotywowanych kontrolerach czepiających się daty produkcji falownika czy szpilki jest wytworem bujnej wyobraźni.

----------


## [email protected]

Tak czysto informacyjnie dla niecierpliwych.
Wniosek złożony 05.05.2020, mail o rejestracji wniosku 28.05.2020.
A dziś widzę, że jetem na liście 50, więc wychodzi trochę ponad 2 miesiące + pewnie z tydzień na przelew.

----------


## kedlaw0

Fajny burdel. Ja wniosek złożony elektronicznie 6 kwietnia. Do tej pory brak maila o zarejestrowaniu wniosku.
Gdzie tu próbować coś wyjaśnić?

----------


## [email protected]

> Fajny burdel. Ja wniosek złożony elektronicznie 6 kwietnia. Do tej pory brak maila o zarejestrowaniu wniosku.
> Gdzie tu próbować coś wyjaśnić?


A jest sens? Nie lepiej cierpliwie poczekać przecież to i tak nic nie przyspieszy.

----------


## kedlaw0

Cóż, 4 miesiąc leci a mój wniosek nawet nie ma numeru nadanego.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Cóż, 4 miesiąc leci a mój wniosek nawet nie ma numeru nadanego.


Zdarzają się takie przypadki rekordziści czekają nawet 5 miesięcy. Normalnie trwa to 3 miesiące.  Jakby płacili minimalną krajową plus od wniosku powiedzmy 5zl to byloby innaczej - większą motywacja, niż stała pensja. Robiłbyś wiecej wtedy prawda?.

----------


## plamiak

A ja dzisiaj dostałem maila o przyznaniu dotacji i wpisaniu na listę. Wniosek złożony 5 maja.

----------


## brusss_2008

U mnie też mail o przyznaniu dotacji wniosek złożony 10 maja pozostało czekać na kasę do miesiąca czasu

----------


## kedlaw0

Fajnie, leci już maj a ja bidny z 6 kwietnia zostałem. Kolega z końca lutego też zapomniany. Żadnych maili o uzupełnienie wniosku.

----------


## [email protected]

A na listach już jesteście? Ja nie mam żadnego maila a na liście jestem.

----------


## brusss_2008

Jestem na 49

----------


## kalalosz

do  tkaczor123
Ja jestem rekordzistą, wniosek złożony w Listopadzie 2019, uzupełnione braki w Styczniu 2020, w kwietniu mail o przyznaniu dotacji.
Od tamtej pory ani kasy ani kontaktu. Maile pozostają bez odpowiedzi, infolinii nie ma. Wysłałem już poleconym skargę do prezesa funduszu. Na chwilę obecną jest to jedyna forma komunikacji na którą zgodnie z prawem powinni w ciągu 3 miesięcy odpowiedzieć. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## brusss_2008

Wczoraj mailowe potwierdzenie przyznania dotacji i własnie przed momentem pieniądze wpłynęły na konto.
10.05.2020 złożenie wniosku 
10.07.2020 kasa na koncie

----------


## plamiak

Dostałem kasę. Wniosek złożony 2 maja, dwa dni temu mail o przyznaniu dotacji. Byłem na liście 49MP.

----------


## kedlaw0

> do  tkaczor123
> Ja jestem rekordzistą, wniosek złożony w Listopadzie 2019, uzupełnione braki w Styczniu 2020, w kwietniu mail o przyznaniu dotacji.
> Od tamtej pory ani kasy ani kontaktu. Maile pozostają bez odpowiedzi, infolinii nie ma. Wysłałem już poleconym skargę do prezesa funduszu. Na chwilę obecną jest to jedyna forma komunikacji na którą zgodnie z prawem powinni w ciągu 3 miesięcy odpowiedzieć. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Obawiam się, że ze mną może być podobnie. Niby wniosek w weryfikacji a bez nadanego numeru. To łatwa droga, żeby w tym burdelu wniosek wsiąkł. 
Możesz na priv podać szczegóły tej skargi?

----------


## Stanowska

Wnioski Nabór 2 [email protected]
Temat: 2_Zawiadomienie o przyznaniu dotacji w programie "Mój Prąd" Lista nr 48/MP2 z dnia 01.07.2020

UFFF... w końcu...

Tym, co piszą powyżej i czekają od kwietnia, starałam się wytłumaczyć, żeby sprawdzili skrzynkę spamową, bo na odwołanie jest tylko 2 tygodnie.Potem wniosek przepada.
No ale co tam ja wiem - ja głupia jestem i naiwna...

----------


## kedlaw0

U mnie w spamie nic nie ma. Przeglądałem od początku kwietnia. No chyba, że wysłali jakiegoś maila w stylu "Gorące laski w twojej okolicy czekają" lub Grześ odkrył jak zarabiać w domu 5k dziennie".

----------


## kalalosz

Trzeba wyjaśnić pewną kwestię. W mailach z funduszu jest zapis o oczekiwaniu na odpowiedź przez 14 dni. Zapis ten pełni jedynie funkcję motywującą lub jest to obietnica że jeśli się w ciągu 14 dni odpowie to wniosek nie będzie odłożony na półkę. Żaden wniosek nie przepada z tego powodu. Jest tak dlatego że termin 14 dni liczony jest od skutecznego doręczenia pisma. Natomiast protokół SMTP jakim wysyłane są mejle jest protokołem zawodnym  i wręcz w jego specyfikacji jest zapis że wysłanie maila nie gwarantuje  jego dostarczenia do odbiorcy. Dlatego fundusz nie wie i nie dowie się czy mail został skutecznie doręczony (chyba że potwierdzimy odebranie takiego maila osobiście). Dlatego najprawdopodobniej wnioski do których ktoś nie udzielił odpowiedzi są parkowane w jakiejś szufladzie. Na logikę po wysłaniu maila o status wniosku powinni ponowić prośbę o uzupełnienie. Ale osobiście nie doszukiwał bym się logiki w działaniach Funduszu.

----------


## plamiak

> Trzeba wyjaśnić pewną kwestię. W mailach z funduszu jest zapis o oczekiwaniu na odpowiedź przez 14 dni. Zapis ten pełni jedynie funkcję motywującą lub jest to obietnica że jeśli się w ciągu 14 dni odpowie to wniosek nie będzie odłożony na półkę. Żaden wniosek nie przepada z tego powodu. Jest tak dlatego że termin 14 dni liczony jest od skutecznego doręczenia pisma. Natomiast protokół SMTP jakim wysyłane są mejle jest protokołem zawodnym  i wręcz w jego specyfikacji jest zapis że wysłanie maila nie gwarantuje  jego dostarczenia do odbiorcy. Dlatego fundusz nie wie i nie dowie się czy mail został skutecznie doręczony (chyba że potwierdzimy odebranie takiego maila osobiście). Dlatego najprawdopodobniej wnioski do których ktoś nie udzielił odpowiedzi są parkowane w jakiejś szufladzie. Na logikę po wysłaniu maila o status wniosku powinni ponowić prośbę o uzupełnienie. Ale osobiście nie doszukiwał bym się logiki w działaniach Funduszu.


Nie wiem jakie maile Ty dostawałeś, ale ja na żaden nie odpisywałem, a z ich treści wynika że odpowiedź jest wymagana jedynie w przypadku sprzeciwu/braku zgody.....
*cytuję:    Jeżeli Pani/Pan zgadza się na otrzymanie dotacji i tym samym zawarcie umowy z NFOŚiGW proszę NIE ODPISYWAĆ na tego maila.*

----------


## kalalosz

Pisałem o mailach jakie dostawali moi klienci z prośbą o dodatkowe oświadczenie że zapłacona faktura gotówkowa za sprzęt faktycznie była zapłacona.
Wszyscy moi klienci mieli takie same faktury gotówkowe, ale kilku z nich musiało pisać oświadczenie że zapłacili kwotę jaka jest na faktorze dnia który był zapisany na fakturze i że była to zapłata za sprzęt który jest na fakturze. W skrócie musieli oświadczyć że faktura nie jest sfałszowana  i wszystkie dane na niej zawarte są prawdą. Lub był to tylko wybieg aby opóźnić procesowanie wniosku o kolejne 3 miesiące. W mailach tych było mowa o konieczności przesłania oświadczenia w ciągu 14 dni. Natomiast na maile typu "Zawiadomienie o przyznaniu dotacji w programie "Mój Prąd" ........" faktycznie nie powinno się odpisywać.
Co ciekawe moi klienci z 2 naboru nie dostali takiego maila a kasę dostali. Ja (I nabór) dostałem takiego maila 3 miesiące temu a kasy nadal nie mam.
Ale tak jak pisałem wcześniej szukanie w tym logiki prowadzi tylko do frustracji.

----------


## supaplex

Wniosek 124xx/2020 złożony 18 marca, ale zarejestrowany z tym numerem 4 kwietnia.
Po problemach z niemożnością otworzenia załączników zip (wyjaśnione wysyłając korespondencję na mail [email protected]), znalazłem się na liście 55/MP2 (która pojawiła się gdzieś 15 lipca). 

Nie otrzymałem żadnego maila. 
Na tą chwilę nie otrzymałem też przelewu.

----------


## Marco36

Sam złożyłem wniosek 28 czerwca 2020r. i się zastanawiam ile to potrwa. Na razie nie drgnęło z miejsca. PV 26-04-2020r.; licznik 25-05-2020r.; dokumenty z Tauronu ok. 17-06-2020r.; kolejne 2 tyg. walka z profilem zaufanym. Straciłem czas na aplikację mObywatel - tu się nie przydaje, trzeba profil założyć przez komputer na gov.pl, również ten z potwierdzeniem przez konto bankowe.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Przestoje widać nawet w danych NFOSiU o wpłaconych dotacjach. Celem programu było 200 tysięcy domów. 14 lipca NFOŚiGW informował, że złożono 100 tysięcy wniosków, przy czym wypłacono około połowę z tego bo 53 tysiące.  Dla porównania, do wniosków z pierwszego naboru wypłacono 30 000 dotacji, więc raptem 23 tysiące wniosków z II naboru zostało wypłacone od 13 stycznia. To zwiastuje spore opóźnienia.

----------


## kedlaw0

6 kwietnia elektronicznie złożyłem wniosek. Po paru mailach 2 tygodnie temu wniosek w końcu zmienił status na w weryfikacji z przydzielonym numerem wniosku.
Wczoraj wreszcie moje nazwisko pojawiło się na liście. Jakieś światełko się pojawiło, że przed końcem wakacji dotacja wpłynie na konto.

----------


## gawel

> 6 kwietnia elektronicznie złożyłem wniosek. Po paru mailach 2 tygodnie temu wniosek w końcu zmienił status na w weryfikacji z przydzielonym numerem wniosku.
> Wczoraj wreszcie moje nazwisko pojawiło się na liście. Jakieś światełko się pojawiło, że przed końcem wakacji dotacja wpłynie na konto.


Waldek uważaj bo światełko w tunelu to może być metro  :yes:

----------


## kedlaw0

Tia, ewentualnie latarka w oczy skarbówki lub CBA o 6 rano.
 :big tongue:

----------


## Stermaj

Mi to nie wiem czy licznik założą do końca wakacji. Taki mają zapieprz w ZE, że nie mają czasu rozpatrywać zgłoszeń. Dotacja to pewnie w przyszłym roku jak jeszcze coś zostanie do podziału.

----------


## Mati072000

Wniosek złożony 29 maja
Zarejestrowany z numerem *****/2020 2 lipca
Dzisiaj tj. 28 lipca moje nazwisko pojawiło się na liście 60
Teraz tylko czekać na przelew  :smile:

----------


## Omega_WS

Ja czekam od 28 kwietnia  :smile:

----------


## _Grisza_

> Ja czekam od 28 kwietnia


U mnie wyglądało to tak, że dzień po informacji o umieszczeniu na liście dostałem przelew na konto.
Jak widać nie ma reguły.

----------


## kedlaw0

Ja od prawie tygodnia jestem na liście 59 i cisza. Żadnego maila, tym bardziej pieniędzy.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Wniosek złożony 29 maja
> Zarejestrowany z numerem *****/2020 2 lipca
> Dzisiaj tj. 28 lipca moje nazwisko pojawiło się na liście 60
> Teraz tylko czekać na przelew


Jakie jest początek Twojego numeru, ja składałem ponad miesiąc wcześniej i cisza- brak na liście, mój numer 20***/2020 W PROCESIE WERYFIKACJI

----------


## Mati072000

> U mnie wyglądało to tak, że dzień po informacji o umieszczeniu na liście dostałem przelew na konto.
> Jak widać nie ma reguły.


Ja znalazłem się na liście a żadnego maila nie dostałem.




> Jakie jest początek Twojego numeru, ja składałem ponad miesiąc wcześniej i cisza- brak na liście, mój numer 20***/2020 W PROCESIE WERYFIKACJI


43***/2020 też w procesie weryfikacji chociaż jestem już na liście.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Ja znalazłem się na liście a żadnego maila nie dostałem.


05.03.2020 wniosek złożony przez portal GOV.PL
02.04.2020 dostałem e-mail,  że mój wniosek został zarejestrowany i przekazany do weryfikacji. 
17.05.2020 dostałem e-mail jak poniżej, następnego dnia kasa była na koncie (byłem na liście 22/MP2)

----------


## Mati072000

> 17.05.2020 dostałem e-mail jak poniżej, następnego dnia kasa była na koncie (byłem na liście 22/MP2)


Tego maila dostałeś od razu jak pojawiłeś się na liście?

----------


## _Grisza_

> Tego maila dostałeś od razu jak pojawiłeś się na liście?


Nie monitorowałem tego, ale jak sprawdziłem na stronie po otrzymaniu maila to lista 22/MP2 była jako ostatnia - nie wiem kiedy się pojawiła.

----------


## markrzy

Wniosek złożony 22 kwietnia.  . Nadany numer 22xxx/20. i cisza. .Na maile nie odpowiadają

----------


## Omega_WS

Dzisiaj znalazłem się na liście 61. Wniosek zarejestrowany 27 kwietnia.

----------


## Mati072000

> Dzisiaj znalazłem się na liście 61. Wniosek zarejestrowany 27 kwietnia.


Dostałeś maila o wpisaniu na listę?

----------


## kedlaw0

Ja maila nie dostałem, że jestem na liście. 2 tygodnie a pieniędzy nie ma.
Chyba minister na urlopie:
https://www.gov.pl/web/klimat/lista-...mach-ii-naboru

Od 14.07 żadna nowa lista nie została podpisana.

----------


## Mati072000

Mail potwierdzający przyznanie dotacji jednak przyszedł. Dwa dni po umieszczeniu na liście  :wink:

----------


## supaplex

30 lipca otrzymałem zawiadomienie o przyznaniu dotacji z listy 55MP2 która pojawiła się 15 lipca

_...nastąpi wypłata przyznanej kwoty dofinansowania na rachunek bankowy wskazany przez Panią/Pana w złożonym wniosku.  Wypłata środków odbywa się na bieżąco ale ze względu na ilość wypłacanych dotacji każdego dnia oraz obecną sytuację na świecie związana z COVID-19 czas oczekiwania na wypłatę może się wydłużyć do miesiąca._

----------


## kedlaw0

Również i ja otrzymałem maila o podobnej treści.
Chyba minister " klepnął" od razu po dwóch tygodniach przerwy kilka list. Teraz wyczekiwać przelewu.
https://www.gov.pl/web/klimat/lista-...mach-ii-naboru

----------


## tobiasz86

> Również i ja otrzymałem maila o podobnej treści.
> Chyba minister " klepnął" od razu po dwóch tygodniach przerwy kilka list. Teraz wyczekiwać przelewu.
> https://www.gov.pl/web/klimat/lista-...mach-ii-naboru


A kiedy składałeś?

----------


## kedlaw0

6 kwietnia, ale musiałem do NFOŚiGW kilka maili napisać bo przez 3 miesiące mój wniosek nie był nawet zarejestrowany.

----------


## Mati072000

Wiadomo może, która lista jest teraz wypłacana?

----------


## Omega_WS

No ja jestem na liście 61 ale żadnego maila nie dostałem, a status wniosku cały czas w weryfikacji  :wink:

----------


## Mati072000

Zawsze jak zadaję pytanie na forum odnośnie wniosku to zaraz coś się dzieje  :big grin: .
Właśnie przed chwilą wleciał przelew. Przypominam, że byłem na liście 60  :wink:

----------


## kedlaw0

> Wiadomo może, która lista jest teraz wypłacana?


Prawdopodobnie dziś wypłacili kilka list - 55-60, czyli te zatwierdzone przez ministra 30.07.2020.
Ja byłem na 59 i dziś pieniądze wpłynęły na konto - po 4 miesiącach od złożenia wniosku.

----------


## gawel

> Prawdopodobnie dziś wypłacili kilka list - 55-60, czyli te zatwierdzone przez ministra 30.07.2020.
> Ja byłem na 59 i dziś pieniądze wpłynęły na konto - po 4 miesiącach od złożenia wniosku.


Gratulacje Waldek, nie ma celówek w tym roku to chociaż to  :wink:

----------


## Omega_WS

Ok jest kasa. Wczoraj wieczorem email a dzisiaj kasa na koncie z listy 61

----------


## kalalosz

Wniosek złożony  12.2019 Po pisemnej skardze do prezesa funduszu, dostałem maila że wysłali błędną kwotę do ministra i minister to klepnął. Teraz muszą to skorygować i minister musi to jeszcze raz klepnąć. Niestety od tego maila mija 2 tydzień i nadal nic się nie dzieje.

----------


## tobiasz86

Wniosek z 17.04, dziś meil z wstrzymaniem, powód brak dokumentów. A konkretnie zaświadczenie/oświadczenie o zapłaceniu faktury, która była opłacona gotówką. Kur** co za idiotyzm, jest faktura na której widnieje wpis "zapłacone gotówką" to o **** im jeszcze chodzi, czy to nie może być wystarczające. Co to ma ne celu, skoro owe oświadczenie w każdej chwili mogę napisać, czy to jest zabezpieczenie przed oszustami- w cholerę niesprawne a utrudnia i robi z ludzi debili. 
Dodam tylko, że druga faktura z przelewem miała załączone potwierdzenie z banku.

----------


## kedlaw0

Tobiasz86 a czasem nie było gdzieś napisane na ich stronie, że ma być to oświadczenie? Coś mi się wydaje, że tak i sam sobie w stopę strzeliłeś.
Ja za obie części przelewałem pieniądze internetowo i do obu transz dołączyłem zaświadczenie z banku.


No i patrz pytanie nr 19 z https://mojprad.gov.pl/pytania-i-odpowiedzi/




> Kogo dotyczy Oświadczenie o dokonanej zapłacie, w jakim przypadku jest wymagane i kto je wydaje?
> 
> Oświadczenie o dokonanej zapłacie dotyczy przypadku, gdy zapłata nie nastąpiła za pomocą przelewu z konta tylko płatność była dokonana gotówką. Wnioskodawca wraz z wnioskiem przekazuje oświadczenie,  że za fakturę nr …. z dnia … dokonał zapłaty gotówką, wraz z informacją kiedy została dokonana zapłata.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Tobiasz86 a czasem nie było gdzieś napisane na ich stronie, że ma być to oświadczenie? Coś mi się wydaje, że tak i sam sobie w stopę strzeliłeś.
> Ja za obie części przelewałem pieniądze internetowo i do obu transz dołączyłem zaświadczenie z banku.
> 
> 
> No i patrz pytanie nr 19 z https://mojprad.gov.pl/pytania-i-odpowiedzi/


Widziałem, że wymagają potwierdzenia płatności, ale bądźmy logiczni: zapłacone gotówką czy nie jest równoznaczne z wpłatą w dniu wystawienia dokumentu?

----------


## kedlaw0

Ty się logiki u urzędników doszukujesz? Ja zanim wysłałem wniosek to tę stronę z pytaniami przeczytałem.

----------


## Stermaj

Dzisiaj pracownicy PGE zamontowali mi licznik dwukierunkowy.
W zgłoszeniu do programu Mój Prąd potrzeba jeszcze numeru umowy kompleksowej. Czy taką umowę przysyłają czy trzeba do nich się pofatygować. Jak tak to do kogo, do dystrybucji, tam gdzie zrobiłem zgłoszenie czy do sprzedaży.

----------


## TINEK

Licznik miałem wymieniony 22 kwietnia, zaraz zadzwoniłem na partyline PGE i pani powiedziała, że biura obsługi nie przyjmują interesantów (pandemia) i umowę przyślą mi pocztą, ale to potrwa, bo covid. Podpowiedziała, żeby po 3 tygodniach dzwonić to mi poda nr umowy kompleksowej, bym mógł złożyć wniosek (mój proą). Tak dzwoniłem raz w tygodniu, żeby się dowiedzieć, że umowa jeszcze nie przygotowana, Przyszła pocztą 12 czerwca, zadzwoń i zapytaj, może już BOKi otwarty.

złożyłem wniosek 12 czerwca i wczoraj znalazłem się na 69 liście

----------


## _Grisza_

Wiadomo ile jeszcze kasy zostało na dotacje ?

----------


## mitch

> Widziałem, że wymagają potwierdzenia płatności, ale bądźmy logiczni: zapłacone gotówką czy nie jest równoznaczne z wpłatą w dniu wystawienia dokumentu?


W teorii wydawałoby się, że tak. Praktyka jednak jak zwykle ma odmienne zdanie. Odpowiedź na tak zadane pytanie brzmi: nie, nie jest.



> Wiadomo ile jeszcze kasy zostało na dotacje ?


Jeśli szukasz konkretnej odpowiedzi, a nie circa about, to nie. Jeszcze jest  :smile:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Wiadomo ile jeszcze kasy zostało na dotacje ?


Jakoś miesiąc temu stuknęła połowa - 100 tys. złożonych wniosków, więc budżetu pewnie już zostało mniej niż 0,5 mld. Jest jeszcze szansa, że program zostanie rozszerzony, bo takie zapowiedzi ze strony ministerstwa rozwoju już się pojawiły.

----------


## gawel

> Jakoś miesiąc temu stuknęła połowa - 100 tys. złożonych wniosków, więc budżetu pewnie już zostało mniej niż 0,5 mld. Jest jeszcze szansa, że program zostanie rozszerzony, bo takie zapowiedzi ze strony ministerstwa rozwoju już się pojawiły.


 :big lol:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Co to za śmieszki heheszki?

----------


## gawel

zapowiedzi ze strony ministerstwa rozwoju już się pojawiły :bash:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> zapowiedzi ze strony ministerstwa rozwoju już się pojawiły


A to nieprawda? Zachęcam do poczytania portali branżowych  :big grin:  Nie napisałem: "program zostanie rozszerzony". Jedynie, że są takie zapowiedzi.
Dotyczą one też pomp ciepła, bo po wycofaniu nowych budynków z czystego powietrza, dla pomp ciepła w nowych budynkach nie ma w tym momencie żadnego wsparcia

----------


## gawel

:popcorn:  :roll eyes:  :wink:  :bash:

----------


## kalalosz

Po ponad 9 miesiącach od złożenia wniosku i 8 od złożenia korekty moja dotacja została wypłacona w piątek.
Tak więc ci co czekają dłużej niż 6 miesięcy niech nie tracą nadziei.
Nie wiem czy pisemna skarga do prezesa coś tu pomogła, mam nadzieje że nie. 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## tobiasz86

Ktoś wie, która lista jest wpłacana?

----------


## TINEK

24 sierpnia przelew z listy 69 (wniosek złożony 12 czerwca)

----------


## gawel

> 24 sierpnia przelew z listy 69 (wniosek złożony 12 czerwca)


To gratulacje nie chwalisz się nie majlujesz nie smsujesz  :sad:

----------


## TINEK

> To gratulacje nie chwalisz się nie majlujesz nie smsujesz


bo jutro zadzwonię  :smile:

----------


## daro.s

> 24 sierpnia przelew z listy 69 (wniosek złożony 12 czerwca)


A pod którym numerem miałeś zarejestrowny wniosek? Kolega miał numer 41 tysięcy z małym groszem i został opublikowany na liście 75, oraz dostał mailem informację, że będzie miał wypłacone. Wniosek złożył pod koniec kwietnia. 
Ja złożyłem 2 lipca i mam numer wniosku 63700,, Na numer czekałem dwa miesiące, wygląda, że coraz bardziej wydłuża się kolejka.  :cry:

----------


## TINEK

numer wniosku 50 8XX

----------


## TINEK

też na numer czekałem prawie dwa miesiące (dokładnie to dostałem go 28 lipca)

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Wypłacili dopiero jakąś połowę ze wszystkich wniosków, które zostały złożone do programu

----------


## jacek22

Nie wiem czy była już tutaj ta informacja , że dotacja Mój prąd dotyczy tylko nowych instalacji... Nie obejmuje on rozbudowy już istniejących . W takim przypadku zostaje tylko dotacja do fotowoltaiki z Urzędu miasta , mających program dofinansowania..30% faktury max 5000 zł.

----------


## Stermaj

> Nie wiem czy była już tutaj ta informacja , że dotacja Mój prąd dotyczy tylko nowych instalacji... Nie obejmuje on rozbudowy już istniejących . W takim przypadku zostaje tylko dotacja do fotowoltaiki z Urzędu miasta , mających program dofinansowania..30% faktury max 5000 zł.


A czy koszty rozbudowy nie można odliczyć sobie od dochodu?

----------


## mitch

> A czy koszty rozbudowy nie można odliczyć sobie od dochodu?


Na tą chwilę można. Nawet jeśli ktoś już w 2019 skorzystał z ulgi, ponieważ wtedy w razie pytań ze strony US traktujemy to jako kontynuację przedsięwzięcia (bo mamy na to 3 lata) - problemy w takich przypadkach zaczną się w 2023.

----------


## Marco36

_"Sam złożyłem wniosek 28 czerwca 2020r. i się zastanawiam ile to potrwa. Na razie nie drgnęło z miejsca. PV 26-04-2020r.; licznik 25-05-2020r.; dokumenty z Tauronu ok. 17-06-2020r.; kolejne 2 tyg. walka z profilem zaufanym. Straciłem czas na aplikację mObywatel - tu się nie przydaje, trzeba profil założyć przez komputer na gov.pl, również ten z potwierdzeniem przez konto bankowe."_

Po dwóch miesiącach 23 sierpnia otrzymałem maila z informacją, że wniosek został zarejestrowany z nr 60***/2020.
i znowu cisza, dzisiaj przejrzałem listy: https://www.gov.pl/web/klimat/lista-...mach-ii-naboru
od 20 sierpnia i nic, na razie.
Ciekawe ile potrwa weryfikacja (czy kolejny miesiąc?). Maili nie pisałem, ponaglanie nie pomoże, a zabiera dodatkowy czas na czytanie maili. Czas - który mógłby być spożytkowany na weryfikację wniosków.

W ubiegłym tygodniu czytałem gdzieś, że zatwierdzonych wniosków (od początku) jest na powyżej 600'000 zł, z tego chyba ok. 360'000 zł zostało wypłacone. Gdyby przyjąć, że kolejne 100'000 czeka na wpisanie wniosku na listę - to zostałoby jeszcze ok. 300'000 zł na nowe instalacje.

----------


## orkan73

Witam,
ja złożyłem wniosek 24 czerwca 2020, dotacja została wypłacona 11 września.
Więc jakoś powoli wypłacają.

Pozdrawiam oczekujących

----------


## [email protected]

Odnalazłem się na liście 81/ MP2. Wniosek złożony 1 lipca. Czekamy na pieniążki

----------


## marcinbbb

Na te które już wcześniej wyjęli Ci z kieszeni?  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Nie bardzo rozumiem co autor miał na myśli...

----------


## marcinbbb

Czekasz na pieniążki które wcześniej nieRząd wyjął Ci już z kieszeni.

----------


## fotohobby

Każdemu wyjmuje, nie każdemu zwraca...

----------


## [email protected]

To jest temat o fotowoltaice a nie polityce. Jak forumowicz chcę sobie ponarzekać jak jest źle w kraju i wszyscy go okradają to zrobić taki wątek.

----------


## kulibob

> Na te które już wcześniej wyjęli Ci z kieszeni?


Grunt że innym wyjęli więcej a ja na tym skorzystałem  :smile:

----------


## kulibob

> To jest temat o fotowoltaice a nie polityce. Jak forumowicz chcę sobie ponarzekać jak jest źle w kraju i wszyscy go okradają to zrobić taki wątek.


To wątek o pieniądzach

----------


## tobiasz86

> To wątek o pieniądzach


Raczej o programie Mój Prąd - każdy zainteresowany wie *ile* może dostać więc mimo wszystko raczej chodzi o sprawy techniczne/organizacyjne.

----------


## marcinbbb

Sprawy techniczne organizacyjne zmieszczą się w 1 zdaniu. Składasz papiery czekasz aż kasa wpadnie na konto, prędzej czy później.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Sprawy techniczne organizacyjne zmieszczą się w 1 zdaniu. Składasz papiery czekasz aż kasa wpadnie na konto, prędzej czy później.


No popatrzy ty... 65 stron spamu - teraz po Twojej wiadomości można już zamknąć ten temat, wszystko wyjaśniłeś.. Brawo ty!

----------


## mitch

> No popatrzy ty... 65 stron spamu - teraz po Twojej wiadomości można już zamknąć ten temat, wszystko wyjaśniłeś.. Brawo ty!


No ale co? Źle napisał?  :jaw drop:

----------


## tobiasz86

Nie, no dobrze - zastanawiam się tylko skąd te wszystkie wpisy. Tym tokiem rozumowania podważacie sens istnienia  for tematycznych bo wiele spraw da się w skrócie wyjaśnić jednym zdaniem, ale czy to wystarczy? A z resztą kończę z wpisami bo dyskusje tutaj schodzą na coraz niższy poziom. Bawcie się dobrze

----------


## mitch

> Tym tokiem rozumowania podważacie sens istnienia  for tematycznych bo wiele spraw da się w skrócie wyjaśnić jednym zdaniem, ale czy to wystarczy?


Niestety nie wystarczy, a czemu, to już wyjaśniałem we wpisach, które były usuwane przez moderatorów. A wielokrotnie też starałem się prostować bzdury pisane przez niektórych.




> A z resztą kończę z wpisami bo dyskusje tutaj schodzą na coraz niższy poziom.


Jeden nie lubi elektrody, drugi muratora. Nie dogodzisz każdemu. A w ten sposób patrząc, dla mnie bicie piany, że kasy nie ma na koncie, jest już na dosyć niskim poziomie. Nie ma, to nie ma, na c... drążyć temat?  :wink: 

A tak na marginesie, ciekawe ile firm się zwinie z rynku razem z tym programem. Będzie ciekawie/wesoło, zwłaszcza przy realizowaniu ewentualnych gwarancji.

----------


## gawel

> Niestety nie wystarczy, a czemu, to już wyjaśniałem we wpisach, które były usuwane przez moderatorów. A wielokrotnie też starałem się prostować bzdury pisane przez niektórych.
> 
> 
> Jeden nie lubi elektrody, drugi muratora. Nie dogodzisz każdemu. A w ten sposób patrząc, dla mnie bicie piany, że kasy nie ma na koncie, jest już na dosyć niskim poziomie. Nie ma, to nie ma, na c... drążyć temat? 
> 
> A tak na marginesie, ciekawe ile firm się zwinie z rynku razem z tym programem. Będzie ciekawie/wesoło, zwłaszcza przy realizowaniu ewentualnych gwarancji.


i ciekawie i nie, jak komuś instalował Pan Kazio pod egidą Pani Buby bo akurat przepuściła fakturę przez swoją DG, to zawsze można ścigać i to skutecznie bo działalność może być zlikwidowana ale jak osoba fizyczna żyje to ponosi odpowiedzialność, natomiast wszelkie ....... szpileczki to faktycznie masz racje można szukać wiatru w polu.

----------


## mitch

> i ciekawie i nie, jak komuś instalował Pan Kazio pod egidą Pani Buby bo akurat przepuściła fakturę przez swoją DG, to zawsze można ścigać i to skutecznie bo działalność może być zlikwidowana ale jak osoba fizyczna żyje to ponosi odpowiedzialność, natomiast wszelkie hujowe szpileczki to faktycznie masz racje można szukać wiatru w polu.


Po pierwsze przypadków, gdy ktoś robi za słupa dla kolegi w biznesie PV pewnie można policzyć na palcach jednej ręki. Większość ma swoje DG/spółki. Po drugie, możesz sobie ścigać do upadłego (prędzej upadniesz Ty, niż ta druga strona). Powinieneś zaktualizować swoje informacje na temat możliwości jakie ma wierzyciel w stosunku do dłużnika. Tak czy owak, falownik zepsuty, gość nie odpowiada - co robisz? Czekasz 2-3 lata, aż ktoś go znajdzie (albo i nie, jak gościu wyjedzie poza kraj) i potem jeszcze zmusi do zaspokojenia roszczeń (hehe)? Czy może zwracasz się do innej firmy, żeby zdjęła falownik i wysłała do serwisu, żeby jak najszybciej wznowić produkcję? A kto za to zapłaci? Bo ta druga firma za darmo tego nie zrobi. Rozmawiałem z instalatorami o takich przypadkach, nikt nie jest chętny do takich operacji, bo klient oczywiście płacić nie chce, bo ma przecież gwarancję, a serwisy robią czasem pod górkę. To jest cholernie kłopotliwy temat, jak już dojdzie do awarii. A jak się okaże, że np. montaż był wadliwy/niezgodny z wytycznymi producenta falownika/paneli/konstrukcji, to robi się ciepło inwestorowi. A Ty mi o odpowiedzialności osoby fizycznej piszesz? W momencie gdy część instalatorów nawet polisy OC nie posiada. Dobry żart. Teraz jest dobrze, bo Mój Prąd działa, klienci sami walą drzwiami i oknami i kasa instalatorom się zgadza, nawet jak robią za pół darmo. Skończy się program, to się połowa firm zwinie, nieważne czy DG czy spółka, a inwestorzy zostaną na lodzie w razie "W". Wiadomo, 99,99% instalacji będzie działać, czy dobrze czy źle zamontowanych. Tylko dla tej jednej setnej procenta inwestorów to będzie koszmar, zamiast inwestycji. Tylko nikt o tym nie myśli, bo po co? Ważne, że było tanio  :smile:  A w instalacji chińskie podróbki zabezpieczeń za 200 zł czy mniej  :smile:  

Żeby była jasność - nieco przejaskrawiam i ja sobie poradzę w razie "W". Co nie zmienia faktu, że nie chciałbym się znaleźć w sytuacji, gdy instalator znika, a instalacja nawala. Bo wiem, jak to się potem kończy, włącznie z drogą sądową. I jak trafisz na cwaniaka, a nie honorowego gościa, to stoisz na przegranej pozycji. A jak Ty mi piszesz o ponoszeniu odpowiedzialności, to mnie śmiech ogarnia. Od razu widać, że idealista  :smile:  Trochę zazdroszczę optymizmu  :smile:  

Reasumując, niech program trwa jak najdłużej, każdy będzie zadowolony i inwestor i instalator.

----------


## gawel

> Po pierwsze przypadków, gdy ktoś robi za słupa dla kolegi w biznesie PV pewnie można policzyć na palcach jednej ręki. Większość ma swoje DG/spółki. Po drugie, możesz sobie ścigać do upadłego (prędzej upadniesz Ty, niż ta druga strona). Powinieneś zaktualizować swoje informacje na temat możliwości jakie ma wierzyciel w stosunku do dłużnika. Tak czy owak, falownik zepsuty, gość nie odpowiada - co robisz? Czekasz 2-3 lata, aż ktoś go znajdzie (albo i nie, jak gościu wyjedzie poza kraj) i potem jeszcze zmusi do zaspokojenia roszczeń (hehe)? Czy może zwracasz się do innej firmy, żeby zdjęła falownik i wysłała do serwisu, żeby jak najszybciej wznowić produkcję? A kto za to zapłaci? Bo ta druga firma za darmo tego nie zrobi. Rozmawiałem z instalatorami o takich przypadkach, nikt nie jest chętny do takich operacji, bo klient oczywiście płacić nie chce, bo ma przecież gwarancję, a serwisy robią czasem pod górkę. To jest cholernie kłopotliwy temat, jak już dojdzie do awarii. A jak się okaże, że np. montaż był wadliwy/niezgodny z wytycznymi producenta falownika/paneli/konstrukcji, to robi się ciepło inwestorowi. A Ty mi o odpowiedzialności osoby fizycznej piszesz? W momencie gdy część instalatorów nawet polisy OC nie posiada. Dobry żart. Teraz jest dobrze, bo Mój Prąd działa, klienci sami walą drzwiami i oknami i kasa instalatorom się zgadza, nawet jak robią za pół darmo. Skończy się program, to się połowa firm zwinie, nieważne czy DG czy spółka, a inwestorzy zostaną na lodzie w razie "W". Wiadomo, 99,99% instalacji będzie działać, czy dobrze czy źle zamontowanych. Tylko dla tej jednej setnej procenta inwestorów to będzie koszmar, zamiast inwestycji. Tylko nikt o tym nie myśli, bo po co? Ważne, że było tanio  A w instalacji chińskie podróbki zabezpieczeń za 200 zł czy mniej  
> 
> Żeby była jasność - nieco przejaskrawiam i ja sobie poradzę w razie "W". Co nie zmienia faktu, że nie chciałbym się znaleźć w sytuacji, gdy instalator znika, a instalacja nawala. Bo wiem, jak to się potem kończy, włącznie z drogą sądową. I jak trafisz na cwaniaka, a nie honorowego gościa, to stoisz na przegranej pozycji. A jak Ty mi piszesz o ponoszeniu odpowiedzialności, to mnie śmiech ogarnia. Od razu widać, że idealista  Trochę zazdroszczę optymizmu  
> 
> Reasumując, niech program trwa jak najdłużej, każdy będzie zadowolony i inwestor i instalator.


Miałem z tym do czynienia w pracy i jakoś niczego nie przegraliśmy, wręcz przeciwnie, na takich założeniach jak twoje "bo się nie uda" bazują krętacze. Ja tam zawsze lubiłem korespondencję sądową i posiedzenia sądu. Podstawą do wygranej jest dobra umowa, jak ktoś w ciemno podpisuje bzdury to potem nie ma z czym iść do sądu to też prawda.

Mamy różne doświadczenia, w tym temacie zamiast się modlić aby się nic nie zepsuło lepiej trochę pomyśleć za wczasu.

----------


## autorus

rozumiem, ze wniosek można złożyć dopiero po wymianie licznika?

----------


## kedlaw0

Autorus, niektórzy pisali, że składali wniosek wcześniej o wymianę licznika. U mnie w PGE najpierw instalacja, kwity, dopiero po tym przeprogramowali licznik.

----------


## autorus

dzięki za info   :smile:

----------


## SuchyX

Dokładnie jeśli chodzi o PGE to najpierw instalacja + kwity i dopiero można iść do nich po wymianę licznika.

----------


## daro.s

Odnalazłem się na liście 84, wniosek złożyłem 3 lipca.

----------


## [email protected]

Lista 82 kasa wpłynęła dzisiaj :smile:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

No i kolejne zapowiedzi  :big grin:  W przyszłym naborze, który planowany jest na początek przyszłego roku, do programu mają zostać dołączone pompy ciepła. Jeszcze nie wiadomo do końca na jakich zasadach, ale pewnie będzie to dobry impuls dla nowych budynków

----------


## marcinbbb

Na początek wybierając ogrzewanie za pomocą ciepłej pompy inwestor musi być świadomy że ma stawiać dom bez komina spalinowego. Tym samym projekty domów które kupujemy powinny być pozbawione tego elementu - a sami wiemy jak to jest. Komin był, jest, i będzie. Więc murarze go postawią, a później zaczyna się skamlanie ciepła pompa 30k PLN ale mam już komin, kotłownie, to se kupię ekogroszek lub pellet za 1/3 ceny pompy ciepła.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Być może program będzie przeznaczony dla świadomych inwestorów  :wink:  Zresztą nabór w 2021 roku oznacza też inne - nowe warunki techniczne, które wcale nie tak łatwo spełnić. W takim wypadku warto wiedzieć, że jest możliwość otrzymania wsparcia połączenie PC + PV. No ale... na szczegóły trzeba poczekać, bo teraz to tylko zapowiedzi

----------


## marcinbbb

Chcesz powiedzieć że 70 letni beton z ul. Wiejskiej, który o wunglu mówi Polskie złoto a nie widzi konsekwencji tego węgla przygotuje jakiś program dla świadomych. Skoro nawet oni nie są świadomi, oni nawet nie widzą problemu w tym co robią.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Chcę powiedzieć, że tam było oczko  :wink: 

Nigdy się wszystkim nie dogodzi. Zawsze się znajdą tacy, co nie rozumieją, albo nie mają ochoty, itp. To nie znaczy jednak, że program nie powinien powstać. Aktualnie pompy ciepła w nowych budynkach nie mają żadnego wsparcia, a jest ono potrzebne. Dlatego taki ukłon w stronę prosumentów jest moim zdaniem bardzo dobry. Czy skorzystają z niego świadomie? Tego się nie dowiemy dopóki program nie wejdzie w życie. Niemniej jednak, nie od dziś wiadomo, że edukacja ekologiczna jest potrzebna.

----------


## marcinbbb

Ukłonem w stronę prosumentów było by dodanie starych prosumentów aby mogli skorzystać z 5000+ a nie tylko dla nowych. W czym my jesteśmy gorsi, Ci którzy 100% kasy za PV zapłacili z własnej kieszeni? Pompa ciepła fajna sprawa ale nie w cenach po 35k można kupić jakąś LG Therma V za połowę tych pieniędzy, można jakiegoś Chińczyka monobloka. Bo płacić za takiego Viessmana czy Panasonica T-Capa 35k PLN nawet z dotacją 5000+ to poroniony pomysł.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Nie wiadomo jeszcze na jakiej zasadzie będą dołączone pompy ciepła i w jakiej kwocie będzie dofinansowanie.

W czym są gorsi? Proszę.... Tak można mówić do dosłownie każdego programu wsparcia. Przecież zawsze musi być data początkowa.

----------


## marcinbbb

Ale bezkarność ma działać wstecz więc mamy podwójne standardy  :wink:

----------


## gawel

> Ukłonem w stronę prosumentów było by dodanie starych prosumentów aby mogli skorzystać z 5000+ a nie tylko dla nowych. W czym my jesteśmy gorsi, Ci którzy 100% kasy za PV zapłacili z własnej kieszeni? Pompa ciepła fajna sprawa ale nie w cenach po 35k można kupić jakąś LG Therma V za połowę tych pieniędzy, można jakiegoś Chińczyka monobloka. Bo płacić za takiego Viessmana czy Panasonica T-Capa 35k PLN nawet z dotacją 5000+ to poroniony pomysł.


masz 100% racji jestem identycznego zdania

----------


## gawel

> Nie wiadomo jeszcze na jakiej zasadzie będą dołączone pompy ciepła i w jakiej kwocie będzie dofinansowanie.
> 
> W czym są gorsi? Proszę.... Tak można mówić do dosłownie każdego programu wsparcia. Przecież zawsze musi być data początkowa.


W sumie to nawet jak ktoś ma PV bez dotacji może założyć nowa instalację za 10 k i po odliczeniach wyjdzie ok 3 tys (5000+podatek) a jak ten program się skończy to założy kolejną ja mam jeszcze 2 duże połacie wsch zachód.

----------


## marcinbbb

Gaweł powiem Ci że nawet gdyby nam dali 5000+ to i tak wolę chyba kupić w VAT23%. I samemu montować i tak wyjdzie taniej niż z montażem przez firmę

----------


## gawel

> Gaweł powiem Ci że nawet gdyby nam dali 5000+ to i tak wolę chyba kupić w VAT23%. I samemu montować i tak wyjdzie taniej niż z montażem przez firmę


a to na pewno ale nie każdy umie zrobić to bezpiecznie.

----------


## [email protected]

> Gaweł powiem Ci że nawet gdyby nam dali 5000+ to i tak wolę chyba kupić w VAT23%. I samemu montować i tak wyjdzie taniej niż z montażem przez firmę


Przecież można zamontować samemu i wziąć 5000+ i PIT, w czym problem?

----------


## marcinbbb

Powiedz to w Energa, z pewnością Cię posłuchają

----------


## [email protected]

> Powiedz to w Energa, z pewnością Cię posłuchają


A to jakieś problemy robią jak chce się samemu podłączyć? U nich jakieś inne przepisy obowiązują, bo nie kumam?

----------


## marcinbbb

Papiery od elektryka z uprawnieniami SEP D+E+OZE wraz z kserem uprawnień i legitymacją

----------


## [email protected]

> Papiery od elektryka z uprawnieniami SEP D+E+OZE wraz z kserem uprawnień i legitymacją


Ciekawe jak w ich wniosku potrzebne są tylko uprawnienia E. Więc na jakiej zasadzie wymagają nie wiadomo czego?

----------


## marcinbbb

Teraz zobaczyłem zmienili kartę wymaganą do zgłoszenia, za czasów kiedy ja zgłaszałem te papiery były wymagane.

----------


## daro.s

> Odnalazłem się na liście 84, wniosek złożyłem 3 lipca.


A dziś wypłata  :wiggle:

----------


## bogdan7

Witam,  a ja dostałem odmowę z programu Mój Prąd

instalacja zamontowana dokładnie w czerwcu 2019  ,licznik dwukierunkowy zamontowany przez Tauron dokładnie 19, lipca 2019, i co  i odmowa
mimo tego że faktury za instalacje płaciłem w dwóch ratach zaliczkowo w czerwcu i drugą w sierpniu 2019 
i po kilku miesiącach prób dodzwonienia się do nfośigw Pani  odmówiła dofinasowania z bo program obowiązuje od 23 lipca 2019 i 
niestety ale niedostane dopłaty 

dodam ze tego roku powiększyłem moc paneii z 5kW do 9,9kW i  niestety też nie dostane bo do rozpoczętych inwestycji tez nie ma dopłat
brakło mi kilka dni by dostać dopłate

qwa do kitu z taki przepisami skąd data 23 lipca a nie np 1 styczen .......   równie dobrze mogło być Mój Prąd dopłaty  z datą 31 luty 

pozdrawiam wszystkich którzy  dostali

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam,  a ja dostałem odmowę z programu Mój Prąd
> 
> instalacja zamontowana dokładnie w czerwcu 2019  ,licznik dwukierunkowy zamontowany przez Tauron dokładnie 19, lipca 2019, i co  i odmowa
> mimo tego że faktury za instalacje płaciłem w dwóch ratach zaliczkowo w czerwcu i drugą w sierpniu 2019 
> i po kilku miesiącach prób dodzwonienia się do nfośigw Pani  odmówiła dofinasowania z bo program obowiązuje od 23 lipca 2019 i 
> niestety ale niedostane dopłaty 
> 
> dodam ze tego roku powiększyłem moc paneii z 5kW do 9,9kW i  niestety też nie dostane bo do rozpoczętych inwestycji tez nie ma dopłat
> brakło mi kilka dni by dostać dopłate
> ...


Nie kumam, jest regulamin, który jasno określa daty i warunki. A Ty masz pretensje do NFOŚIGW, że się do niego nie zastosowałeś?

----------


## bogdan7

> Nie kumam, jest regulamin, który jasno określa daty i warunki. A Ty masz pretensje do NFOŚIGW, że się do niego nie zastosowałeś?


No czepiam bo instalacje zrobiłem w czerwcu a o dopłatach do fotowoltaiki trombili we wszystkich w mediach ze gmina bedzie dopłacać , państwo będzie dopłacać, tak jak to było dawniej z dopłatami do solarów, dla mnie to było oczywiste wtedy 
tym bardziej że
 ustawa weszła w 2019 o możliwości odliczania od dochodu zródeł odnawialnych, i działa od stycznia 2019

co do Mój Prąd
nabór ruszył w sierpniu 2019r  i w regulaminie wyraznie napisane ze instalacje nie zakończone bedą uznane a ja napisałem ze płatności końcowe dokonałem we wrzesniu 2019
ale to nie pomogło

to teraz dodam od siebie że będą dopłaty do montażu pomp ciepła i teraz już o tym wiadomo i co 
jak kupie pompe ciepła teraz i zamomtuje a program  dopłat ruszy 1,01,2021 to już się nie załapie? 
 mam czekać ,uważam jest to nierówne traktowanie i interpretowanie regulaminu 


ciekawe ilu takich osób jest które zamontowało fotowoltaikę w 2019 r przed data 23 lipca

----------


## fotohobby

> co do Mój Prąd
> nabór ruszył w sierpniu 2019r  i w regulaminie wyraznie napisane ze instalacje nie zakończone bedą uznane a ja napisałem ze płatności końcowe dokonałem we wrzesniu 2019
> ale to nie pomogło


A gdybyś kupił instalację na raty, np 24, to oznaczałoby to, że przez 2 lata byłaby ona "niedokończona" ?  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Każdy program ma jakieś warunki. W przypadku pomp, to jak chcesz się załapać to musisz niestety poczekać aż będzie regulamin.
Albo montować bez dotacji. Do tego może się okazać, że dopłata będzie do domów w budowie np.

----------


## bogdan7

Zgadzam się że jest regulamin, i ktoś go ustala, dopłata Mój prąd to program rządowy, czyli Ci wszyscy co skorzystali to reszta podatników się dołożyła i on kończy się 18 grudnia jak dobrze pamiętam , lobby działa 
 Ci co chcą skorzystać muszą łaskawie liczyć że będzie kolejny nabór i dobrze napisałeś ŁASKAWIE  ,czekać ..liczyć....itd

bo może zaraz braknąć kasy na dopłaty,
 bo intepretacja urzędnika,
bo regulamin , które mógł ustalać lobbysta od fotowoltaiki ?
bo za pózno  dowiedziałem się o dopłatach 
bo trzeba mieć  szczęście 

jedynie dobrze by było gdyby większość ludzi mogła skorzystać ,gość w bloku nie skorzysta ani z pomp ciepła ani fotowoltaiki  ,solarów  czy dopłaty za gromadzenie wody,
takie moje dywagania 

pozdrawiam

----------


## fotohobby

Ojej, ja przegapiłem montaż PV w cenie VAT. Twój Prąd przy tym to małe piwo...

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Zgadzam się że jest regulamin, i ktoś go ustala, dopłata Mój prąd to program rządowy, czyli Ci wszyscy co skorzystali to reszta podatników się dołożyła i on kończy się 18 grudnia jak dobrze pamiętam , lobby działa 
>  Ci co chcą skorzystać muszą łaskawie liczyć że będzie kolejny nabór i dobrze napisałeś ŁASKAWIE  ,czekać ..liczyć....itd
> 
> bo może zaraz braknąć kasy na dopłaty,
>  bo intepretacja urzędnika,
> bo regulamin , które mógł ustalać lobbysta od fotowoltaiki ?
> bo za pózno  dowiedziałem się o dopłatach 
> bo trzeba mieć  szczęście 
> 
> ...


II nabór się kończy 18 grudnia, ale będzie kolejny na początku 2021 roku. Chyba że skończą się środki i stwierdzą, że jednak nie będą kontynuować programu, w co jednak wątpię

----------


## kedlaw0

Ot taka ciekawostka:



> Program "Mój Prąd" sprawił, że dachy domów Polska pokrywają się panelami fotowoltaicznymi. Dofinansowania w wysokości do 5 tysięcy złotych do instalacji dla indywidualnych odbiorców energii elektrycznej zapewnia Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska. Dodatkowe dofinansowania oferują niektóre samorządy. Teraz jest możliwe dodatkowe obniżenie kosztów instalacji o rabat do 2 000 złotych dla żołnierzy i funkcjonariuszy (w tym będących już na emeryturze) i czytelników Defence24.pl. Jak wziąć udział w programie? Przedstawiamy proces krok po kroku.


https://www.defence24.pl/tanszy-prad...L8Yfs.facebook

----------


## jgrolik

> Odnalazłem się na liście 84, wniosek złożyłem 3 lipca.
> 
> A dziś wypłata


Hmm ciekawe w jaki sposób oni robią tą weryfikacje?
Ja złożyłem wniosek 10 czerwca 2020 ale zarejestrowali go dopiero 8 sierpnia pod numerem ok 53000 i dopiero dziś uzyskałem status pozytywnej weryfikacji. 
Natomiast widziałem że pozytywną weryfikację już 20 września przeszedł wniosek o numerze ponad 70000

----------


## jgrolik

> 24 sierpnia przelew z listy 69 (wniosek złożony 12 czerwca)



Toć to niezły bajzel mają
Chyba że najpierw wypłacają tym co przez duże firmy wniosek składali a dopiero potem reszta ?

----------


## TINEK

> Toć to niezły bajzel mają
> Chyba że najpierw wypłacają tym co przez duże firmy wniosek składali a dopiero potem reszta ?


wydaję mi się, że cytowałeś mój przypadek, bo daty się zgadzają, powiem, że instalowała mi mała, dwuosobowa firma, a wniosek składałem sam
także, trudno uchwycić tu jakąś prawidłowość, raczej coś w stylu - cytując "niezły burdel tu macie siostrzyczki... "

----------


## jgrolik

> - cytując "niezły burdel tu macie siostrzyczki... "


Uwielbiam ten cytat

----------


## Xesxpox

Witam,
2.07 mój wniosek został wysłany 306xxx, 2
22.09 meil z wpisaniem na listę i zakwalifikowaniem,
23.09 kasa na koncie
Pozdrawiam wytrwałych

----------


## tkaczor123

Jeżeli poprawnie złożony wniosek to ok 3 miesiące i kasa jest, jeżeli ma błędy/ niezgodność to nawet 6 miesięcy.
Po 3 miesiącach jeżeli nie ma odpowiedzi należy napisać maila, w przeciwnym razie będziecie czekać na zbawienie...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

Mogliby się ruszyć żeby było płynne przechodzę nie z jednego programu do następnej edycji. 
Ale u nas to niemożliwe, teraz PV stanie do wiosny nie wiadomo po co. Cały czas idą informacje, że kasa się kończy.

----------


## gawel

> Mogliby się ruszyć żeby było płynne przechodzę nie z jednego programu do następnej edycji. 
> Ale u nas to niemożliwe, teraz PV stanie do wiosny nie wiadomo po co. Cały czas idą informacje, że kasa się kończy.


Jeszcze nie do lipca poszło 500 mln a jest jeszcze drugie tyle

----------


## sebastek09

> Jeżeli poprawnie złożony wniosek to ok 3 miesiące i kasa jest, jeżeli ma błędy/ niezgodność to nawet 6 miesięcy.
> Po 3 miesiącach jeżeli nie ma odpowiedzi należy napisać maila, w przeciwnym razie będziecie czekać na zbawienie...
> Pozdrawiam


No nie wiem jak to jest. Ja złożyłem 19 maja,  zarejestrowali 20 czerwca i do dzisiaj czekam. Status w procesie weryfikacji.  Na mejle nie odpowiadają.
Zadzwonić nie ma gdzie.  :/

----------


## raxon

Ja zlozylem wniosek ponad 2 mc temu i narazie bez odpowiedzi. Troche mi sie juz to czekanie dluzy.

----------


## autorus

Zeby złożyć wniosek trzeba mieć umowę kompleksowa. 

Zagadka,  ile czeka się teraz po zmianie licznika na umowę kompleksową? 

MIESIĄC!!!

----------


## Stermaj

> Zeby złożyć wniosek trzeba mieć umowę kompleksowa. 
> 
> Zagadka,  ile czeka się teraz po zmianie licznika na umowę kompleksową? 
> 
> MIESIĄC!!!


W PGE licznik założyli mi prawie po dwóch miesiącach a umową kompleksową dostałem do miesiąca czasu od założenia licznika. Papier z PGE dystrybucja zgodny ze wzorem z programu mój prąd o wymianie licznika, otrzymałem już po otrzymaniu umowy kompleksowej. Pośpieszyłem się i wniosek wysłałem zaraz po otrzymaniu umowy kompleksowej, dołączając skan protokołu wymiany licznika. Zobaczymy co z tego będzie. Czekam już 2 miesiąc na odzew z programu Mój Prąd.

----------


## autorus

> W PGE licznik założyli mi prawie po dwóch miesiącach a umową kompleksową dostałem do miesiąca czasu od założenia licznika. Papier z PGE dystrybucja zgodny ze wzorem z programu mój prąd o wymianie licznika, otrzymałem już po otrzymaniu umowy kompleksowej. Pośpieszyłem się i wniosek wysłałem zaraz po otrzymaniu umowy kompleksowej, dołączając skan protokołu wymiany licznika. Zobaczymy co z tego będzie. Czekam już 2 miesiąc na odzew z programu Mój Prąd.


Ty masz szansę, ja to ruletka. Ot i państwo z kartonu i i sznurka.

----------


## Stermaj

> Ty masz szansę, ja to ruletka. Ot i państwo z kartonu i i sznurka.


He he ja to mam takie szczęście. Jak zrobiłem sobie kolektory to za chwilę była dotacja z gminy no ale ja już miałem kolektory więc w plecy. Jak wymieniłem sobie kocioł na kondensujący to powstał program czyste powietrze, no ale ja już się nie łapałem, więc w plecy. Teraz panele zamontowałem. Może do trzech razy sztuka i od razu dodam anegdotę. Kolega z pracy tak zmienił to przysłowie : do trzech razy sztuka a za czwartym bliźniaki no i ma piątkę dzieci.

Teraz zapytam, gdzie zamontowałeś panele?

----------


## autorus

Dach. Ale nie w iglo.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Wczoraj było kolejne potwierdzenie kontynuacji programu Mój Prąd. Na III Trendach Energetycznych, w których jako Viessmann braliśmy udział, Ireneusz Zyska - pełnomocnik do spraw OZE zapowiedział przedłużenie programu. Jeszcze nie do końca wiadomo na jakich zasadach, ale prawdopodobnie zostaną włączone do programu ładowarki do samochodów elektrycznych i pompy ciepła.

 Na ten moment zostało złożonych około 173 tys. wniosków. Do końca naboru do 18 grudnia cel jakim było 200 tys. wniosków prawdopodobnie zostanie zrealizowany.

----------


## autorus

Dopóki nie będzie to na papierze zgodnie z moim doświadczeniem tego nie ma. 

Niby chcą aby branża nie wpadła w lockdown, ale nic ku temu nie robią bo już teraz ludzie nie zamawiają instalacji bo nie ma szans na dotację.

----------


## skystar

> Wczoraj było kolejne potwierdzenie kontynuacji programu Mój Prąd. Na III Trendach Energetycznych, w których jako Viessmann braliśmy udział, Ireneusz Zyska - pełnomocnik do spraw OZE zapowiedział przedłużenie programu. Jeszcze nie do końca wiadomo na jakich zasadach, ale prawdopodobnie zostaną włączone do programu ładowarki do samochodów elektrycznych i pompy ciepła.
> 
>  Na ten moment zostało złożonych około 173 tys. wniosków. Do końca naboru do 18 grudnia cel jakim było 200 tys. wniosków prawdopodobnie zostanie zrealizowany.


Witam, no ta sa jakieś rozbieżności w podawaniu ile wniosków już zostało złożonych, cytuje wypowiedź sprzed ok. tygodnia na gramwzielone
"
Z informacji uzyskanych przez portal Gramwzielone.pl od Narodowego Funduszu Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej wynika, że na dzień 21 października w Moim Prądzie wpłynęło już w sumie ponad 178,48 tys. wniosków o dotacje na łączną kwotę 892,41 mln zł, a obecnie liczba składanych codziennie wniosków przekracza 1000.
"
Sam czekam na licznik 2 kierunkowy i zastanawiam sie nad:
1. Czy składając wniosek do 18.12.2020 w razie wyczerpania dotacji  - takowy wniosek z datą przed 18.12.2020 byłby brany pod uwagę przy powiedzmy nastepnej edycji Mój prąd.
2. czy Zaświadczenie Operatora Sieci Dystrybucyjnej potwierdzające datę przyłączenia instalacji PV do sieci wraz z numerem Punktu Poboru Mocy, w którym go zainstalowano , Tauron konkretnie - po założeniu licznika 2 kierunkowego trzeba znowu czekać na wydanie takiego zaswiadczenia , czy trzeba składać kolejny wniosek o wydanie?

----------


## Marco36

> _"Sam złożyłem wniosek 28 czerwca 2020r. i się zastanawiam ile to potrwa. Na razie nie drgnęło z miejsca. PV 26-04-2020r.; licznik 25-05-2020r.; dokumenty z Tauronu ok. 17-06-2020r.; kolejne 2 tyg. walka z profilem zaufanym. Straciłem czas na aplikację mObywatel - tu się nie przydaje, trzeba profil założyć przez komputer na gov.pl, również ten z potwierdzeniem przez konto bankowe."_
> 
> Po dwóch miesiącach 23 sierpnia otrzymałem maila z informacją, że wniosek został zarejestrowany z nr 60***/2020.
> i znowu cisza, ...
> Ciekawe ile potrwa weryfikacja (czy kolejny miesiąc?). Maili nie pisałem, ponaglanie nie pomoże, a zabiera dodatkowy czas na czytanie maili. Czas - który mógłby być spożytkowany na weryfikację wniosków.
> ....



Przez dobry tydzień, może dwa. Nie sprawdzałem wyniku na https://mojprad.gov.pl/
A dziś patrzę "...sprawdzono merytorycznie - wymaga dodatkowych ustaleń ...", że cooo  :bash: 



Nie wiem od kiedy to jest zmienione, ale pracownik się ze mną nie kontaktował. Wniosek składałem On-Line i wszystko co w nim było wymagane podałem w formie załączników. Jedyne nad czym się wtedy zastanawiałem, to czy podać tylko zaświadczenie z firmy o opłaceniu Faktury w całości, czy dodać potwierdzenia przelewów.
W formularzu pisało to lub to - to podałem tylko zaświadczenie opłacenia całości.

Zastanawiam się czy celowo mieszają by opóźnić wypłaty świadczeń  :stir the pot: 
Dziś 29-10-2020 naskrobałem maila i dodałem potwierdzenia przelewów - ciekawe czy to starczy  :mad: 

*skystar* - u Taurona to długo trwa - ogólnie biurokracja pracuje opieszale.  Trzy tygodnie czekałem na montaż licznika, wcześniej dzwoniłem na infolinię by potwierdzić i upewnić się co do skutecznego złożenia wniosku (składała go firma od PV). Samą zmianę w umowie kopleksowej otrzymałem wcześniej, ale do wniosku potrzebujesz dokument potwierdzający instalację licznika - i na ten dokument czekałem kolejne 3 tygodnie po montażu licznika.

Taka ciekawostka od szefa firmy PV dowiedziałem się, że dom po mnie na którym montowali PV w sąsiedniej miejscowości, montowali PV 2 dni po mnie, a tydzień wcześniej - przede mną otrzymał nowy licznik - więc nie tylko od Tauronu ale i od podwykonawcy obsługującego dany rewir by to zależało.

Mój montaż PV przypadł na pierwszą falę pandemii, teraz mamy drugą falę - to też miesza w dostępie do firm.

----------


## autorus

> Witam, no ta sa jakieś rozbieżności w podawaniu ile wniosków już zostało złożonych, cytuje wypowiedź sprzed ok. tygodnia na gramwzielone
> "
> Z informacji uzyskanych przez portal Gramwzielone.pl od Narodowego Funduszu Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej wynika, że na dzień 21 października w Moim Prądzie wpłynęło już w sumie ponad 178,48 tys. wniosków o dotacje na łączną kwotę 892,41 mln zł, a obecnie liczba składanych codziennie wniosków przekracza 1000.
> "
> Sam czekam na licznik 2 kierunkowy i zastanawiam sie nad:
> 1. Czy składając wniosek do 18.12.2020 w razie wyczerpania dotacji  - takowy wniosek z datą przed 18.12.2020 byłby brany pod uwagę przy powiedzmy nastepnej edycji Mój prąd.
> 2. czy Zaświadczenie Operatora Sieci Dystrybucyjnej potwierdzające datę przyłączenia instalacji PV do sieci wraz z numerem Punktu Poboru Mocy, w którym go zainstalowano , Tauron konkretnie - po założeniu licznika 2 kierunkowego trzeba znowu czekać na wydanie takiego zaswiadczenia , czy trzeba składać kolejny wniosek o wydanie?



Nie chce cie wkurzać ale jak się nie zmieni to nie masz szans na dotacje. 

1) składając wniosek jeżeli Ci się w ogóle uda skompletować dokumenty  zabraknąć kasy. bo zgodnie z tym co napisałeś kasy w tym tempie starczy na 20 dni!!!
2) W PGE dostaje się takie zaświadczenie podczas montowania licznika. Od razu. Od montera. 
3) ale nadal musisz mieć umowę kompleksową na którą może czekać jak pisałem i miesiąc. Wiadomość z BOK PGE w Pruszkowie. 

Ogólnie jak patrze na ten cały bałagan to myślę sobie  ***** ***

----------


## skystar

Dziękuję za słowa otuchy.  :smile: .
Jak nie wyjdzie, trudno jakoś to przełknę, sam robiłem 5,1kW i wyszło mnie wszystko, w tym wykonanie uziomu i podłączenie przez elektryka z uprawnieniami 11.100 PLN brutto, panele 340 9BB, falownik na 10 letniej gwarancji 5kW) (Umowę kompleksowa mam już od sierpnia z Tauronem - przejście z Orange trwało ok. 2 miesiące.
Teraz kwestia na ile obowiązuje 30 dni wymiana licznika od momentu poprawnie złożonego wniosku.
I czy jak kasy zabraknie a wniosek o dotację zostanie złożony przed 18-tym grudnia. Z tym zaświadczeniem to mnie pocieszyłeś, może Tauron też ma taka politykę.

----------


## Stermaj

Marco36 sprawdzałeś email w spamie itp miejscach. Może tam leży.

----------


## Adam 1976

Witam wszystkich . Na jaki adres e-mail wysyłacie zapytania w sprawie programu mój prąd, (dotacja 5000tyś ).

----------


## Adam 1976

Witam wszystkich . Na jaki adres e-mail wysyłacie zapytania w sprawie programu mój prąd, (dotacja 5000tyś ).

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Witam, no ta sa jakieś rozbieżności w podawaniu ile wniosków już zostało złożonych, cytuje wypowiedź sprzed ok. tygodnia na gramwzielone
> "
> Z informacji uzyskanych przez portal Gramwzielone.pl od Narodowego Funduszu Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej wynika, że na dzień 21 października w Moim Prądzie wpłynęło już w sumie ponad 178,48 tys. wniosków o dotacje na łączną kwotę 892,41 mln zł, a obecnie liczba składanych codziennie wniosków przekracza 1000.


Tego niestety nie jestem w stanie zweryfikować, niemniej jednak pewnie do końca tego roku nabór się wyczerpie albo prawie całkowicie wyczerpie.




> Witam wszystkich . Na jaki adres e-mail wysyłacie zapytania w sprawie programu mój prąd, (dotacja 5000tyś ).


Jeśli chcesz sprawdzić status to możesz to zrobić na oficjalnej stronie programu mój prąd. W stopce na stronie są też podane maila na jakie należy pisać jak się chce uzyskać informacje o programie albo o wnioskach.

----------


## skystar

może to potraktować jako cień nadziei...
https://wysokienapiecie.pl/33094-fot...-bedzie-bonus/

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Już chyba wszystkie media branżowe zapowiadały kontynuację programu, więc myślę że jak najbardziej jest na to szansa. Moim zdaniem fotowoltaika jeszcze nie jest w takim momencie, że nie potrzebuje żadnego wsparcia

----------


## autorus

Pytanie odnośnie umowy kompleksowej. Czy przy wymianie licznika na dwukierunkowy w PGE jest tez zmieniany numer całej umowy czy tylko dostajemy aneks do tej umowy?

We wniosku nie ma czegoś takiego jak numer aneksu za to jest numer umowy kompleksowej. 

Chodzi o to czy czekać na PGE żeby się dowiedzieć za miesiąc, że nic nie zmienili? 

Jak to było u was?

----------


## [email protected]

> Pytanie odnośnie umowy kompleksowej. Czy przy wymianie licznika na dwukierunkowy w PGE jest tez zmieniany numer całej umowy czy tylko dostajemy aneks do tej umowy?
> 
> We wniosku nie ma czegoś takiego jak numer aneksu za to jest numer umowy kompleksowej. 
> 
> Chodzi o to czy czekać na PGE żeby się dowiedzieć za miesiąc, że nic nie zmienili? 
> 
> Jak to było u was?


Numer się zmienia, bo to nowa umowa. Ogólnie czeka się na nią krócej ale po jakichś 2 tygodniach od wymiany licznika możesz zadzwonić do pge i podadzą Ci nr zanim dotrze w wersji papierowej.

----------


## autorus

dzieki za informację. 
A byłe już na końcu składania wniosku i puściłbym ze złym numerem.

----------


## gawel

> Pytanie odnośnie umowy kompleksowej. Czy przy wymianie licznika na dwukierunkowy w PGE jest tez zmieniany numer całej umowy czy tylko dostajemy aneks do tej umowy?
> 
> We wniosku nie ma czegoś takiego jak numer aneksu za to jest numer umowy kompleksowej. 
> 
> Chodzi o to czy czekać na PGE żeby się dowiedzieć za miesiąc, że nic nie zmienili? 
> 
> Jak to było u was?


Ja najpierw zawarłęm nową umowe w bok w konstancinie i dopiero po tygodniu miałem nowy licznik.

----------


## autorus

spryciarz. Poczekam do 15stego i będę wydzwaniał.

----------


## [email protected]

> dzieki za informację. 
> A byłe już na końcu składania wniosku i puściłbym ze złym numerem.


Podobno i tak się dało, później tylko uzupełniali nr umowy mailowo.
Ale kontakt NFOŚiGW jest nie za ciekawy, więc lepiej mieć wszystko skompletowane.

----------


## mart15

> Podobno i tak się dało, później tylko uzupełniali nr umowy mailowo.
> Ale kontakt NFOŚiGW jest nie za ciekawy, więc lepiej mieć wszystko skompletowane.


a jak wygląda sytuacja w przypadku ENERGA?
Energa (Obrót) jako chyba jedyny sprzedawca nie wystawia nowej umowy ani aneksu do umowy kompleksowej a jedynie wysyła pismo, w którym podana jest data od kiedy klient jest rozliczany jako Prosument.
Dostałem zaświadczenie od Energa - Operator o przyłączeniu mikroinstalacji do sieci zatem brakuje mi tylko tego pisma od Energa Obrót, ale nie chcę czekać na to pismo skoro nr umowy kompleksowej się nie zmienia. Nie wiem natomiast jaką datę podaje Energa w tym piśmie? Czy to jest data założenia licznika dwukierunkowego (podłączenia mikroinstalacji) czy to jest jakaś inna data? Czy ma w ogóle znaczenie jaką datę wpiszę we wniosku?

----------


## marcinbbb

Energa często programuje liczniki przed samą zmianą. Jeśli w liczniku masz indeks 2.8.0 i po włączeniu instalacji pojawiają się wartości znaczy że licznik jest przeklepany, ale często produkcja nie będzie z niego spisana. Reasumując masz indeks 2.8.0 i zwiększające się wartości włączasz PV i konsumujesz całą nadwyżkę do czasu aż Energa przyjedzie wymienić licznik.

----------


## mart15

> Energa często programuje liczniki przed samą zmianą. Jeśli w liczniku masz indeks 2.8.0 i po włączeniu instalacji pojawiają się wartości znaczy że licznik jest przeklepany, ale często produkcja nie będzie z niego spisana. Reasumując masz indeks 2.8.0 i zwiększające się wartości włączasz PV i konsumujesz całą nadwyżkę do czasu aż Energa przyjedzie wymienić licznik.


dzięki, ale nie o to pytałem. Licznik mam wymieniony, PV włączoną. Ja pytam w kontekście złożenia wniosku o dotację. Trzeba podać nr umowy kompleksowej i datę. Tak jak napisałem w ENERGA nie ma nowej umowy ani aneksu więc podaję nr umowy kompleksowej ale nie wiem jaką date podać. Mogę czekać oczywiście na pismo z ENERGA, ale nie chcę, bo dotacja się kończy a ja już mam wszystkie dokumenty do dotacji oprócz tej daty...

----------


## mackoofpl

Ja podałem datę zawarcia umowy kompleksowej (w moim przypadku 12lat temu-dokładną datę otrzymałem na infolinii) i została przyjęta - dostałem dofinansowanie

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Mocny news od Narodowego Funduszu. Budżet w Moim Prądzie się wyczerpał, ale do puli w tym naborze zostało dołożone dodatkowe 100 milionów zł, czyli środki dla 20 tysięcy instalacji. NFOŚ potwierdził też kontynuację programu w 2021 roku, z rozszerzonym wachlarzem możliwości.

----------


## gawel

> Mocny news od Narodowego Funduszu. Budżet w Moim Prądzie się wyczerpał, ale do puli w tym naborze zostało dołożone dodatkowe 100 milionów zł, czyli środki dla 20 tysięcy instalacji. NFOŚ potwierdził też kontynuację programu w 2021 roku, z rozszerzonym wachlarzem możliwości.


To się akurat dobrze składa , że będą rozdawać wachlarze bo na nic droższego nie będzie ich już stać :big lol:

----------


## autorus

To akurat dobra informacja, ale ta kontynuacja powinna już mieć znane szczególny żeby  firmy mogły pracować cały czas.

----------


## daro.s

> spryciarz. Poczekam do 15stego i będę wydzwaniał.


Nie musisz dzwonić, jeśli założyłeś PGE eBOK to tam jest zakładka sprawy, Tworzysz zgłoszenie dotyczące numeru umowy. W ten sposób numer dostałem dwa tygodnie wcześniej niż umowa przyszła pocztą.

----------


## autorus

już działam, dzięki. Wysłane.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> To akurat dobra informacja, ale ta kontynuacja powinna już mieć znane szczególny żeby  firmy mogły pracować cały czas.


To faktycznie może być problem, szczególnie że nie wiadomo co stanie się z osobami, które złożą wniosek, ale nie załapią się do puli. Najkorzystniej by było jakby przeszły automatycznie do nowego naboru, jeśli jednak będzie on prowadzony na innych warunkach, pewnie może się okazać w najgorszym przypadku, że wnioski "przepadną".

----------


## codix

No i jest info że :
W przypadku wyczerpania budżetu programu wnioskodawcy z dolnych pozycji listy rankingowej mogą nie otrzymać dofinansowania. Należy także wziąć pod uwagę fakt, że część ze złożonych wniosków wymaga uzupełnienia lub będzie odrzucona ze względu na błędy formalne. – odpowiada Rzecznik NFOŚiGW
i
Jeśli ktoś wykona instalację pomiędzy naborami, to spełnia wymagania programu i będzie mógł składać wniosek o dofinansowanie w kolejnym naborze. – potwierdza Rzecznik NFOŚiGW
Z tego wychodzi ze jak ktoś założył instalacje przed 18 grudnia a nie zalapie sie na dofinansowanie bo wyczerpie sie te dodatkowe 100 baniek to nie bedzie mógł złożyć już wniosku w 2021r

----------


## jaroWy

Zgodnie z regulaminem programu Mój Prąd, okres kwalifikowalności wydatków to: 23.07.2019 r. – 31.12.2025 r., a data przyłączenia instalacji do sieci nie może być wcześniejsza niż 23.07.2019 r.
W III naborze do programu Mój Prąd, który został zapowiedziany na pierwszą połowę 2021 roku, ta data nie ulegnie zmianie, więc osoby, które wykonają instalację pomiędzy naborami, będą (również) spełniały wymagania określone w regulaminie.

----------


## codix

> Zgodnie z regulaminem programu Mój Prąd, okres kwalifikowalności wydatków to: 23.07.2019 r. – 31.12.2025 r., a data przyłączenia instalacji do sieci nie może być wcześniejsza niż 23.07.2019 r.
> W III naborze do programu Mój Prąd, który został zapowiedziany na pierwszą połowę 2021 roku, ta data nie ulegnie zmianie, więc osoby, które wykonają instalację pomiędzy naborami, będą (również) spełniały wymagania określone w regulaminie.


Kluczowe jest slowo pomiedzy naborami czyli miedzy 18grudnia a data rozpoczecia nowego naboru.
Jakby nie bylo cos na rzeczy to rzecznik by powiedzial odrazu bez pieprzenia tak wzzyscy ci co zdarza czy nie zdarza czy odpadli z powodu błedów itp bedą mogli zlozyc nowy wniosek

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Kluczowe jest slowo pomiedzy naborami czyli miedzy 18grudnia a data rozpoczecia nowego naboru.
> Jakby nie bylo cos na rzeczy to rzecznik by powiedzial odrazu bez pieprzenia tak wzzyscy ci co zdarza czy nie zdarza czy odpadli z powodu błedów itp bedą mogli złozyc nowy wniosek


Nie do końca, bo nabór kończy się też wraz z wyczerpaniem budżetu, a 20 tysięcy tych dodatkowych instalacji i 100 milionów zł to wbrew pozorom nie tak dużo. Więc "między naborami" może też oznaczać po prostu "po wyczerpaniu się budżetu a rozpoczęciem nowego naboru". Skoro wnioski nie zostaną przekazane automatycznie, a data kwalifikowalności wydatków się nie zmienia, to pewnie będzie można złożyć nowy wniosek.

----------


## autorus

Ja to marze o takim państwie gdzie jak raz przeczytam to nie będę tego interpretował w na forum z innymi tylko będzie to jasne od razu.

----------


## gawel

> Ja to marze o takim państwie gdzie jak raz przeczytam to nie będę tego interpretował w na forum z innymi tylko będzie to jasne od razu.


Prawo tworzone jest przez ekspertów (a przynajmniej powinno), i z jednej strony obowiązuje wszystkich bezwarunkowo z drugiej strony jełopy go nie rozumieją i muszą płacić za ich nieprzetłumaczenie na  język dostosowany do ich własnego niewygórowanego poziomu intelektualnego, specjalistom i za to zapłacić a to już ich boli i jest zamachem na wolność. Cóż prawda boli. 

Nie ma takiej opcji aby każdy znał się na wszystkim , na prawie budowlanym, medycznym czy finansowym owszem były takie  :ohmy: mnibusy" w XV w. kiedy poziom wiedzy z tych branż był na poziomie III klasy szkoły podstawowej i wtedy też to nie było zrozumiałe dla wszystkich bo nie wszyscy mieli jakiekolwiek prawa.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Ja to marze o takim państwie gdzie jak raz przeczytam to nie będę tego interpretował w na forum z innymi tylko będzie to jasne od razu.


Już wiadomo. Ta sama redakcja dopytała Funduszu i doprecyzowała, że dodatkowy budżet 100 mln został dołożony w oparciu o średnią liczbę składanych wniosków i że powinien wystarczyć do końca naboru, a jeśli nie wystarczy, to będzie możliwość ponownego złożenia wniosku

----------


## autorus

I nie mogli od razu tak napisać? Wszystko jest tak nieprzewidywalne ze głowa mała.Weź coś zaplanuj.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Pewnie nie wiedzieli  :wink: . Tak jak już ktoś tam wcześniej napisał, dopóki nie zostanie ogłoszony III nabór nic nie będzie wiadome na 100%.

----------


## autorus

Nie chce kolegi urazić ale oni kuźwa za to biorą pieniądze żeby wiedzieli.  Wniosek zgłoszony. Plany na następna inwestycje niewiadome bo nie wiadomo kiedy będzie następny nabór.

----------


## brusss_2008

Czy po 18 grudnia będą jeszcze przyjmowac wnioski na dofinansowanie jeżeli będą jeszcze niewykorzyatane fundusze czy lepiej sie narazie wstrzymać z inwestycją az do momentu ogloszenia 3 naboru

----------


## autorus

Nie wiadomo. Ja bym się wstrzymał. Dla bezpieczeństwa. Tzn ja się wstrzymuję.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Czy po 18 grudnia będą jeszcze przyjmowac wnioski na dofinansowanie jeżeli będą jeszcze niewykorzyatane fundusze czy lepiej sie narazie wstrzymać z inwestycją az do momentu ogloszenia 3 naboru


Nie będą. Nabór kończy się 18 grudnia i do tego czasu przyjmują wnioski. Kolejne będą przyjmowane dopiero po ogłoszeniu III naboru. Zresztą bardzo bym się zdziwił jakby zostały im fundusze po 18.12.

----------


## elcrack

Witam
Głupia sprawa  :smile:  poszedł wniosek elektronicznie. Faktura niepodpisana. Czeka mnie odrzucenie i uzupełnienie?  :smile:

----------


## mart15

W świetle obecnie obowiązujących przepisów faktura bez podpisu jest ważna (nie dotyczy faktury korygującej)

https://poradnikprzedsiebiorcy.pl/-c...isywac-faktury

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

A jednak... NFOŚiGW poinformował, że dodatkowy budżet się wyczerpał. Wnioski będą przyjmować nie do 18.12 ale do 7.12

----------


## kryzys

Zrobią nowy za jakiś czas to pewne .

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

No Narodowy Fundusz i Ministerstwo Klimatu potwierdzają. Oby tylko nie zrobili tak, że będzie dotacja jak ktoś zainwestuje równocześnie w magazyn energii  :wink:  bo tak naprawdę żadne szczegóły nie są jeszcze znane

----------


## Stermaj

> No Narodowy Fundusz i Ministerstwo Klimatu potwierdzają. Oby tylko nie zrobili tak, że będzie dotacja jak ktoś zainwestuje równocześnie w magazyn energii  bo tak naprawdę żadne szczegóły nie są jeszcze znane


A masz jakieś namiary na taki magazyn. 
Kiedyś to elektrycy wysyłali nowicjusza z wiadrem po fazę lub prąd do kierownika, magazyniera itp.

----------


## DITMAG

Ciekawe co zrobią dla tych co nie zdążyli na II nabór (często przez opieszałość z wymianą licznika, czy długim oczekiwaniem na umowę) i mają już na dachu instalacje. Pożyczki nijak nie są im potrzebne... Sam czekam na papiery z odebraniem instalacji i umową a że do wczoraj nie doszły to nie mam szans złożyć wniosku do II naboru.

----------


## Stermaj

Czy ktoś wie ile się jeszcze trzeba czekać na 5000+ lub na info o uzupełnienie wniosku od momentu nadania numeru. Właśnie otrzymałem niedawno info o nadaniu numeru i że wniosek jest w procesie weryfikacji.

----------


## gawel

I w pisdu cały plan z gitarrą  :mad: "Rząd pracuje nad nową wersją programu, który może okazać się mniej korzystny, ponieważ nie będzie w nim 5 tys. zł dofinansowania - mówi w rozmowie z MarketNews24 Bartłomiej Derski, ekspert WysokieNapieicie.pl. - Być może będzie to mniejsza kwota, albo wprowadzona zostanie częściowo umarzana pożyczka.

Czytaj więcej na https://biznes.interia.pl/gospodarka...ampaign=chrome

----------


## DITMAG

> I w pisdu cały plan z gitarrą "Rząd pracuje nad nową wersją programu, który może okazać się mniej korzystny, ponieważ nie będzie w nim 5 tys. zł dofinansowania - mówi w rozmowie z MarketNews24 Bartłomiej Derski, ekspert WysokieNapieicie.pl. - Być może będzie to mniejsza kwota, albo wprowadzona zostanie częściowo umarzana pożyczka.
> 
> Czytaj więcej na https://biznes.interia.pl/gospodarka...ampaign=chrome


Taki z niego ekspert jak z kaczej dupy trąbka  :wink: 

Trzeba poczekać za oficjalną informacją z NFOŚiGW i zobaczyć co zaproponują. Pytanie zasadnicze, czy rozliczać teraz całą kwotę od podatku, czy czekać aż może jakimś groszem sypną  :wink:

----------


## gawel

> Taki z niego ekspert jak z kaczej dupy trąbka 
> 
> Trzeba poczekać za oficjalną informacją z NFOŚiGW i zobaczyć co zaproponują. Pytanie zasadnicze, czy rozliczać teraz całą kwotę od podatku, czy czekać aż może jakimś groszem sypną


Raczej nadmiaru pieniędzy w budżecie nie ma rozlicz teraz całość na wszelki wypadek a jak skorzystasz z programu to najwyżej zrobisz korektę masz na to 5 lat. To się robi online i nie ma problemu od z kwoty jaką może otrzymasz odliczysz te 17-32% od kwoty otrzymanej i odeślesz do US/ Zawsze najlepiej odnosić się do stanu faktycznego

----------


## jackcyl

Pytanie. Złożony wniosek 10.2020, czeka na weryfikacje, czy w między czasie mogę zwiększyć moc przyłączeniową w budynku? Czy to na etapie weryfikacji jest jeszcze weryfikowane z dostawcą energii? Jeśli ktoś kojarzy będę wdzięczny za podpowiedź.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Takie konkretne pytanie, chyba najlepiej zadać bezpośrednio do Narodowego Funduszu. Jest na stronie programu mail dedykowany do zadawania pytań w sprawie programu.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Nie bardzo rozumiem. Są przecież cele na kolejne lata, które są wyższe niż obecne.

Zresztą dotacje w tym momencie stanowią tylko impuls. Teraz nawet bez tych 5 tys. zł ceny instalacji są na podobnym poziomie jak na początku uruchomienia programu razem z dotacją.

----------


## tom.pk

> dotacje do PV w obecnej formie to totalna bzdura. Nadwyżka wpychana do sieci rozwala energetykę zawodową. Jedyna dotacja jaka powinna być to tylko i wyłącznie do instalacji które nic nie oddadzą do sieci, czyli tylko instalacja PV z akumulacją energii która potem jest konsumowana na miejscu. Za oddawanie energii do sieci powinny być wręcz kary.


Mam pytanie ,Czy  byś założył instalację PV na takich warunkach jak piszesz?

----------


## Stermaj

> dotacje do PV w obecnej formie to totalna bzdura. Nadwyżka wpychana do sieci rozwala energetykę zawodową. Jedyna dotacja jaka powinna być to tylko i wyłącznie do instalacji które nic nie oddadzą do sieci, czyli tylko instalacja PV z akumulacją energii która potem jest konsumowana na miejscu. Za oddawanie energii do sieci powinny być wręcz kary.


Mam wrażenie, że zazdrościsz tym co mają instalacje PV. Może to tylko wrażenie i rzeczywiście masz rację, że dobrze by było konsumować na miejscu wyprodukowaną energię. Powiedz nam jednak jak to zrobić, aby energię wyprodukowaną w lecie zachować na zimę. Jak tego dokonasz to masz NOBLA w kieszeni. 
Piszesz, że PV rozwala energetykę zawodową, tylko zastanawia mnie fakt dlaczego ta energetyka zawodowa też inwestuje w PV. Niedaleko mam kilka takich klastrów energii PV. 
Dziwne podejście prawda robić sobie na złość.

----------


## mibas

> dotacje do PV w obecnej formie to totalna bzdura. Nadwyżka wpychana do sieci rozwala energetykę zawodową. Jedyna dotacja jaka powinna być to tylko i wyłącznie do instalacji które nic nie oddadzą do sieci, czyli tylko instalacja PV z akumulacją energii która potem jest konsumowana na miejscu. Za oddawanie energii do sieci powinny być wręcz kary.


tak, oczywiście, zabetonowana energetyka zawodowa najwyraźniej nie rozumie, że swiat się zmienia, że za chwilę będziemy przez ich niedawisizm przepłacać za prąd (co się odbije czkawką całej gospodarce, produkującej na tym drogim prądzie) i płacić kary za nadmierną emisję CO2 oraz niewypełnienie podpisanych zobowiązań dotyczących ilości energii pochodzących z OZE.
I każda próba zmiany tego, nawet nie za ich pieniądze jest zła.

----------


## Marco36

> dotacje do PV w obecnej formie to totalna bzdura. Nadwyżka wpychana do sieci rozwala energetykę zawodową. Jedyna dotacja jaka powinna być to tylko i wyłącznie do instalacji które nic nie oddadzą do sieci, czyli tylko instalacja PV z akumulacją energii która potem jest konsumowana na miejscu. Za oddawanie energii do sieci powinny być wręcz kary.


bo pegaziatko jest trolem opłacanym przez spółki energetyczne.

Już zapomnieli jak 3 lata temu ogłoszony był w lato któryś poziom energetyczny i zakazali firmom energochłonnym przekraczać określonego zużycia prądu, bo elektrownie pracowały na chyba 70% mocy i więcej nie mogły bo brakowało wody do chłodzenia reaktorów.
Fotowoltaika by sytuację podratowała i dodała energii nieobciążającej bloki energetyczne. 
Coś za coś, każdy kij ma dwa końce.

A nawet wtedy były zapowiedzi, że jak okres bezdeszczowy się utrzyma dłużej to nawet na domy jednorodzinne będzie trzeba nałożyć ograniczenia w poborze prądu.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Niewątpliwie wzrost zainteresowania fotowoltaiką może stanowić problem dla energetyki, ale po to oni też robią modernizacje i ulepszenia, żeby sobie z tym radzić. Druga sprawa, prawdopodobnie w najbliższej przyszłości domowe magazyny energii staną się zdecydowanie bardziej popularne. Na razie jednak dla inwestorów system prosumencki jest najkorzystniejszy. Trzeba jeszcze dodać, że w systemie prosumenckim nie opłaca się przewymiarowywać instalacji, a im mniej one są przewymiarowane tym mniejsze obciążenie stanowią.

Co do przedsiębiorstw energochłonnych, to teraz mogą bardziej zacząć stawiać na fotowoltaikę, bo dobije je opłata mocowa.

----------


## marcinbbb

Pracownicy Biedronki zamiast premii w tym roku otrzymają 10 stycznia koncert on line Martyniuka i Bajmu. W dokładnie taki sam sposób ZE modernizują swoje sieci, premiami dla urzędasów z ZE.

----------


## Xesxpox

Orientuje się ktoś może jak to jest -otrzymałem dofinansowanie mój prąd 5k i jakbym chciał wymienić teraz 10 paneli na mocniejsze -czy muszę po za zakładem energetycznym gdzieś to zgłosić? Czy nie zabiorą dofinansowania?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Jeżeli masz takie szczególne pytanie, to najlepiej skontaktować się bezpośrednio z NFOSiem. Niemniej jednak w zakładce Pytania i Odpowiedzi na oficjalnej stronie programu Mój Prąd znajduje się informacja, że można rozbudować instalację bezpośrednio po otrzymaniu dotacji pod warunkiem, że rozbudowa nie będzie wiązała się z demontażem elementów instalacji, które podlegały dotacji. 
Okres trwałości w programie wynosi 3 lata.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Dobra wiadomość! Dziś, podczas XII Forum Fotowoltaiki i Magazynowania Energii Solar +, którego byliśmy partnerem, Wiceminister Klimatu i Środowiska Ireneusz Zyska zapowiedział, że trzeci nabór do programu Mój Prąd ma szansę zostać uruchomiony jeszcze w  pierwszej połowie 2021 roku!

----------


## Pytajnick

> Dobra wiadomość! Dziś, podczas XII Forum Fotowoltaiki i Magazynowania Energii Solar +, którego byliśmy partnerem, Wiceminister Klimatu i Środowiska Ireneusz Zyska zapowiedział, że trzeci nabór do programu Mój Prąd ma szansę zostać uruchomiony jeszcze w  pierwszej połowie 2021 roku!


W jakiej wersji?  Same PV będą możliwe czy TYLKO PV + magazyn?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Niestety Minister nie podał szczegółów. Resort klimatu prosił o cierpliwość i wyrozumiałość, ale Minister zapewnił że program będzie kontynuowany. Na razie problemem jest  jeszcze budżet. Jeśli  zostanie przygotowany w ciągu 2-3 miesięcy, to wtedy jeszcze w pierwszej połowie 2021 r. będzie możliwość ogłoszenia naboru.

----------


## gawel

Ale z 2 strony PV staniały autorus ma mieć montowane koło warszawy peawie 10KWp za 33 tys wyjdzie po uldze 27 tys to jest taniej niż z programem twój prąd w zeszłym roku

----------


## autorus

> Niestety Minister nie podał szczegółów. Resort klimatu prosił o cierpliwość i wyrozumiałość, ale Minister zapewnił że program będzie kontynuowany. Na razie problemem jest  jeszcze budżet. Jeśli  zostanie przygotowany w ciągu 2-3 miesięcy, to wtedy jeszcze w pierwszej połowie 2021 r. będzie możliwość ogłoszenia naboru.


Cierpliwość i wyrozumiałość. jakaś %@!$#( wa kpina.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Niestety Minister nie podał szczegółów. Resort klimatu prosił o cierpliwość i wyrozumiałość, ale Minister zapewnił że program będzie kontynuowany. Na razie problemem jest  jeszcze budżet. Jeśli  zostanie przygotowany w ciągu 2-3 miesięcy, to wtedy jeszcze w pierwszej połowie 2021 r. będzie możliwość ogłoszenia naboru.


Niestety firma ta robi se jaja z gwarancji, i cen instalacji. Wiecie że tam można założyć 5kW za 32000 zł + grawaracja 60 zł/mc przez 10 lat?

----------


## mitch

> Cierpliwość i wyrozumiałość. jakaś %@!$#( wa kpina.


No ale dlaczego kpina? Te dotychczasowo wypłacane 5 kpln na instalację to więcej niż duża część polaków odprowadza rocznego PITu. Środki były dostępne naprawdę długo i dodatkowo została zwiększona pula, jak się wyczerpały. Masa ludzi z tego skorzystała, a teraz nagle kpina, bo program ruszy ponownie dopiero za pół roku? To żart, czy Ty tak na poważnie?  :smile:  To już sobie wyobrażam, jaka kpina będzie, jak się okaże, że 5 kpln się dostanie, ale tylko w połączeniu z magazynem energii albo PC. To dopiero lament będzie i wyzywanie od złodziei  :big lol:

----------


## mitch

> No a  nie jest to  kpina, że chcący iść za namową rządu i budować zielone elektrownie i zamiast konkretów jak to teraz miałoby wyglądać  aby skorzystać ze wsparcia to minister przekazuje prośbę o  cierpliwość i wyrozumiałość z odroczeniem  2-3 miesięcy tłumacząc się budżetem


Żebyśmy się dobrze zrozumieli: do tej pory nie było takiego programu i nie było możliwości skorzystania z niego, tak? I dlatego jest to kpina, że ludzie czekają i czekają, bo były obietnice, że program będzie, a tu wyszło jak zawsze w polityce, ani widu ani słychu? Że znowu nas robią w jajo? Tak? 

Oh, wait! Przecież ten program działał blisko półtora roku. Czyli ludzie mieli półtora roku na reakcję i teraz jak się środki skończyły, to czym się niby tłumaczą? Czyli obecny rząd (w odróżnieniu od PO & spółka, którzy jak wszyscy powinni pamiętać byli *przeciwko OZE*), dzięki któremu mamy ulgę termomodernizacyjną, program Mój Prąd, Czyste powietrze i w ogóle trójpak, od którego się te całe wsparcie zaczęło (a przeciwko któremu były ZE) jest teraz tym złym? No proszę Cię, nie kpij sobie w żywe oczy, bo większych bzdur już dawno nie czytałem. Takie rzeczy przeważnie tylko na forach branżuni czytam  :smile:  A tu popatrz, teraz ludzie poszkodowani, bo branżunia nie ma na czym przycinać  :wink:  Dobre, uśmiałem się, dzięki, jak to mówią w korpo, zrobiłeś mi dzień  :big lol:

----------


## autorus

Oczywiście ze jest to kpina. Program powinien być automatycznie przedłożony. Kpina dokładnie jest podejście ministerstwa , zamiast wspierać ma max ludzi , żeby instalacji powstawało jak najwięcej, żeby firmy w pandemii miały jak najwięcej zleceń oni się zastanawiają. Kuźwa nad czym?

----------


## [email protected]

> Oczywiście ze jest to kpina. Program powinien być automatycznie przedłożony. Kpina dokładnie jest podejście ministerstwa , zamiast wspierać ma max ludzi , żeby instalacji powstawało jak najwięcej, żeby firmy w pandemii miały jak najwięcej zleceń oni się zastanawiają. Kuźwa nad czym?


Może nad tym, że system energetyczny nie jest gotowy na taki przyrost ilości instalacji w tak krótkim czasie. Jestem niemal w pewien, że nie będzie ogłoszony na takich samych zasadach jak poprzedni i raczej wymuszą mini magazyny energii. Swoją drogą nie mogą się jeszcze uporać z pierwszym naborem, który nie wiem czy do półrocza obrobią. To jak mają działać z nowym?
A firmy tak czy inaczej będą miały co robić, bo ceny po prostu wrócą do normalnych poziomów, nie sztucznie zawyżonych przez 5000+.

----------


## mitch

> Oczywiście ze jest to kpina. Program powinien być automatycznie przedłożony. Kpina dokładnie jest podejście ministerstwa , zamiast wspierać ma max ludzi , żeby instalacji powstawało jak najwięcej, żeby firmy w pandemii miały jak najwięcej zleceń oni się zastanawiają. Kuźwa nad czym?


Ale firmy właśnie przez cały rok 2020 podczas pandemii miały doskonałe żniwa. Wsparcie było na max. Nie wiem, czy pamiętasz, ale na program były przeznaczone z góry określone środki. Mało tego, zostały dołożone dodatkowe pieniądze, jak pula się wyczerpała. Czego tu kuźwa nie rozumieć? Jak nie wiesz, jak działa budżetowanie i rozdział środków, to idź do pierwszej lepszej korpo, uświadomią Cię od ręki. Z tym, że w korpo jest tysiące razy łatwiej.

Kpiną za to jest brak edukacji już w szkole podstawowej dotyczącej finansów. Gdyby była, to byłoby może mniej pretensji, bo może ludzie zrozumieliby, jak działa państwo, skąd bierze pieniądze, na co idą podatki, jak oszczędzać i w efekcie świadomość społeczeństwa się zwiększała, a klasa średnia rosłaby w siłę.

Jak przez półtora roku czekałeś na zbawienie, to teraz jak poczekasz jeszcze pół roku, to chyba świat się nie zawali?

----------


## Jancia

> Czyli obecny rząd (w odróżnieniu od PO & spółka, którzy jak wszyscy powinni pamiętać byli *przeciwko OZE*), dzięki któremu mamy ulgę termomodernizacyjną, program Mój Prąd, Czyste powietrze i w ogóle trójpak,  :


Może warto poczytać kalendarium  http://odnawialnezrodlaenergii.pl/oz...ac8ba5c5d1b22b
ustawa o OZE została przyjęta za rządów właśnie PO & spółka, podpisana przez Komorowskiego w marcu 2015  którą to posłowie PiS chcieli w całości odrzucić a widząc że nie dadzą rady to poparli tzw. poprawkę Bramony a następnie po przejęciu władzy końcem 2015 odroczyli i w 2016 nowelizacja

----------


## mitch

> Może warto poczytać kalendarium  http://odnawialnezrodlaenergii.pl/oz...ac8ba5c5d1b22b
> ustawa o OZE została przyjęta za rządów właśnie PO & spółka, podpisana przez Komorowskiego w marcu 2015  którą to posłowie PiS chcieli w całości odrzucić a widząc że nie dadzą rady to poparli tzw. poprawkę Bramony a następnie po przejęciu władzy końcem 2015 odroczyli i w 2016 nowelizacja


Innymi słowy, dzięki PO mogliśmy mieć kompletnie nie przydatną dla prosumenta ustawę o OZE. Dokładnie pamiętam walkę o prosumenta i część forumowiczów również to pamięta, także walkę Marcina Mizgalskiego o to, żeby nie zaprzepaścić rękami posłów PO potencjału ustawy. I cytując:

". Sejm, głosami opozycji i podzielonego klubu PSLprzegłosował też poprawkę prosumencką zgłoszoną jako wniosek mniejszości przez posła ArturaBramorą."

Więc pomijając to, że to właśnie dzięki obecnemu rządowi a nie PO mamy dziś to co mamy (bo mogliśmy być głęboko w d... tam gdzie chcieli posłowie PO na spółkę z Big Energy żebyśmy byli), to może się odniesiesz do reszty, czyli krokodylich łez branżuni PV nad programem Mój Prąd?

 Pewnie nie chciałeś(-aś?), bo to stanowisko jest nie do obrony. Wiele przykładów na forum było, że duża część instalatorów/firm zajmujących się PV kroiła konsumentów wykorzystując program MP do dodatkowego zarobku i schowania do kieszeni tych 5 kpln. No i teraz nagle się problem zrobił, nie?  :big lol:

----------


## fotohobby

> Żebyśmy się dobrze zrozumieli: do tej pory nie było takiego programu i nie było możliwości skorzystania z niego, tak? I dlatego jest to kpina, że ludzie czekają i czekają, bo były obietnice, że program będzie, a tu wyszło jak zawsze w polityce, ani widu ani słychu? Że znowu nas robią w jajo? Tak? 
> 
> Oh, wait! Przecież ten program działał blisko półtora roku. Czyli ludzie mieli półtora roku na reakcję i teraz jak się środki skończyły, to czym się niby tłumaczą? Czyli obecny rząd (w odróżnieniu od PO & spółka, którzy jak wszyscy powinni pamiętać byli *przeciwko OZE*), dzięki któremu mamy ulgę termomodernizacyjną, program Mój Prąd, Czyste powietrze i w ogóle trójpak, od którego się te całe wsparcie zaczęło (a przeciwko któremu były ZE) jest teraz tym złym?


Akurat w moim mieście (rządzonym przez niezależnych,  później przez PO) dużo łatwiej było wziąć i rozliczyc dotację na termomodernizację i wymianę kotła wtedy, kiedy zajmował się tym samorząd, niż kiedy nastało "Czyste Powietrze"
A Mój Prąd powstał głównie po to, by spełnić warunek 15% z OZE, niejako pod przymusem UE, anie z miłości miłościwie nam panujących  do OZE

----------


## autorus

> Akurat w moim mieście (rządzonym przez niezależnych,  później przez PO) dużo łatwiej było wziąć i rozliczyc dotację na termomodernizację i wymianę kotła wtedy, kiedy zajmował się tym samorząd, niż kiedy nastało "Czyste Powietrze"
> A Mój Prąd powstał głównie po to, by spełnić warunek 15% z OZE, niejako pod przymusem UE, anie z miłości miłościwie nam panujących  do OZE


Dokładnie tak, jak robił to samorząd wszystko szło szybko. wiem bo sąsiad się załapał ale matka już nie. A ci panowie to za soc biorą pieniądze. To nie praca charytatywna.

----------


## mitch

> Akurat w moim mieście (rządzonym przez niezależnych,  później przez PO) dużo łatwiej było wziąć i rozliczyc dotację na termomodernizację i wymianę kotła wtedy, kiedy zajmował się tym samorząd, niż kiedy nastało "Czyste Powietrze"


Być może masz rację. Ja niestety zawsze pod górkę mam z dotacjami  :wink:  Na szczęście w większości przypadków MP polegał na wysłaniu papierów i czekania (fakt, że długiego) na pieniądze.




> A Mój Prąd powstał głównie po to, by spełnić warunek 15% z OZE, niejako pod przymusem UE, anie z miłości miłościwie nam panujących  do OZE


Widziałem gdzieś szacowane statystyki ile ten program przyniósł procentów. Niestety nie pamiętam liczb, ale nie było to coś znaczącego. Faktem jest, że firmy kwiczały ze szczęścia po odpaleniu programu. Jakiekolwiek by podbudki nimi nie kierowały, program był, ulga termo była i wylewanie teraz żali, że przez pół roku nie będzie, jest... zwyczajnie śmieszne. Tylko co poradzisz, że w niektórych rejonach lokalne firmy dają takie wyceny na Growacie czy Sofarze, że u innych zrobisz SolarEdga i jeszcze zostanie na skrzynkę wódki dla instalatorów  :wink:  Dlatego jest potrzebny MP... U mnie na wsi na znanych mi 6 instalacji, nikt nie wziął lokalnej firmy, tylko w promieniu 50-200 km. To jest chore. 

A swoją drogą, ludzie przed lipcem 2019 nie dostawali 5 kpln i jakoś żyją.

----------


## mitch

> Dokładnie tak, jak robił to samorząd wszystko szło szybko. wiem bo sąsiad się załapał ale matka już nie. A ci panowie to za soc biorą pieniądze. To nie praca charytatywna.


Autorus, powiedz mi, czemu wiedząc, że kończy się MP (a trąbili o tym wszem i wobec, jak nie w prasie, to na forum) nie założyłeś PV? Po co czekałeś, ryzykując, że MP może nie być kontynuowany? A co powiesz, jak się potwierdzą przecieki jeszcze z zeszłego roku, że na samo PV będzie mniej kasy, więcej tylko z magazynem energii? W takiej sytuacji ja bym wziął choćby mniejsza instalację, żeby tylko 5 kpln przytulić.

----------


## Tomkii

A na to to akurat ja odpowiem. Nie wiem jak inni ale mnie powstrzymywały trzy rzeczy:
- mam dach kryty papą i panele na dachu należy położyć po zrobieniu nowej papy,
- większość firm nie chciała się zabrać za małą instalację. Jak się w końcu udało taką znaleźć (i doczekać terminu) to został już rzut na taśmę...
- trzeba mieć też kasę aby akurat wyłożyć (lub brać kredyt).
 :smile:

----------


## autorus

> Autorus, powiedz mi, czemu wiedząc, że kończy się MP (a trąbili o tym wszem i wobec, jak nie w prasie, to na forum) nie założyłeś PV? Po co czekałeś, ryzykując, że MP może nie być kontynuowany? A co powiesz, jak się potwierdzą przecieki jeszcze z zeszłego roku, że na samo PV będzie mniej kasy, więcej tylko z magazynem energii? W takiej sytuacji ja bym wziął choćby mniejsza instalację, żeby tylko 5 kpln przytulić.


Założyłem  :smile:  
Program będzie kontynuowany. Pomiędzy jednym a drugim naborem instalacja będzie wliczona do drugiego naboru. 
Tyle, że te informacje powinny być ogólnodostępne. Wszystko na ostatnia chwilę, nic do końca nie wiadomo. Bardzo mnie to wkurza. 
We wtorek montaż następnej instalacji.  Potem następnej. I na tym skończę.

----------


## mitch

> Założyłem


No to co się awanturujesz?  :smile: 



> Program będzie kontynuowany. Pomiędzy jednym a drugim naborem instalacja będzie wliczona do drugiego naboru. 
> Tyle, że te informacje powinny być ogólnodostępne. Wszystko na ostatnia chwilę, nic do końca nie wiadomo. Bardzo mnie to wkurza. 
> We wtorek montaż następnej instalacji.  Potem następnej. I na tym skończę.


Jezu, hurtownik jakiś?  :wink: 
Informacje są ogólnodostępne. Tylko, że oficjalne źródła chcą się chwalić dopiero, gdy informacja jest potwierdzona na 100%. Gorzej, że w momencie, gdy jeszcze tego nie było wiadomo, instalatorzy zapewniali klientów, że na pewno będą przyznane dotacje. I to jest godne potępienia znacznie bardziej, niż ta półroczna przerwa. Bo w razie wpadki, instalator zazwyczaj rozkłada rączki i mówi "no co ja mogę, jak nic nie mogę...".

----------


## mitch

> A na to to akurat ja odpowiem. Nie wiem jak inni ale mnie powstrzymywały trzy rzeczy:
> - mam dach kryty papą i panele na dachu należy położyć po zrobieniu nowej papy,
> - większość firm nie chciała się zabrać za małą instalację. Jak się w końcu udało taką znaleźć (i doczekać terminu) to został już rzut na taśmę...
> - trzeba mieć też kasę aby akurat wyłożyć (lub brać kredyt).


Mam pewne - jednak niczym nieuzasadnione - podejrzenia, że nie wszyscy są w takiej sytuacji. Ba, akurat na podstawie jednego przypadku z mojej wsi, wiem, że ludzie to po prostu głupie są, jak but z lewej nogi. Człowiek po prostu zwlekał z podjęciem decyzji (odwiedzał, pytał jak się sprawuje, wysłał zapytania ofertowe w okolicach czerwca zeszłego roku), aż w końcu doszedł do wniosku na początku lutego, że teraz jest ten czas na założenie instalacji. No i teraz zdziwienie, że a) ceny inne b) dotację wcięło. I się mnie pyta, co z dotacją. I autentycznie miał pretensje, że ja mu nie chcę powiedzieć, jak to będzie dalej z MP. To się grzecznie spytałem, czy pamięta, że mu wtedy mówiłem, żeby nie odkładał decyzji do nowego roku. No a jakże, pamiętał, ale puścił mimo uszu "bo mu się wydawało". No to mu powiedziałem, żeby się teraz sam szukał informacji, skoro moje rady ma gdzieś, ja się produkować na darmo nie zamierzam.

Ty miałeś dobre wytłumaczenie. A cała reszta?  :smile:

----------


## stos

.

----------


## d7d

Tak właśnie może być.
Nie ma 5000+ to instalatorzy i hurtownicy odpuszczają z "dojenia".

----------


## Tomkii

Raczej prawo podaży i popytu. Pod koniec roku był problem nawet z zakupem paneli, brakowało. A wtedy wiadomo - winduje to ceny.
Mniejszy ruch to zaczyna się walka o klienta. W tym ceną również.

----------


## mitch

> Ja zauważyłem że dzisiaj ceny komponentów są ok 10% niższe od tych z czasu obowiązywania dotacji.
> Przy większych instalacjach dzisiaj może być taniej niż z dotacją kilka miesięcy temu.


Może tak być. Ale nie musi. I często nie jest. Zależy od umiejętności wyboru firmy i od umiejętności negocjacyjnych. I od tego, czy firma czasem nie jest "sztywna" w swoich widełkach.



> Tak właśnie może być.
> Nie ma 5000+ to instalatorzy i hurtownicy odpuszczają z "dojenia".


 :big lol:

----------


## supervisor

Cześć wszystkim. Mam na imię Piotr i  to mój pierwszy post na forum. 
Czy można zmienić falownik na większy po wysłaniu wniosku a przed otrzymaniem dotacji? Regulamin mówi, że 3 lata po otrzymaniu dotacji nie można demontować falownika.  Wiem że to nietypowe pytanie ale może się ktoś trafi co tak robił. 
A może skontaktować się z NFOŚiGW bo wniosek czeka dopiero na weryfikację i zgłosić inny falownik?
Powiększam instalację - będę pisał wniosek do ZE i pomyślałem że zmienię falownik bo stary/mniejszy będzie za dużo przewymiarowany.

----------


## Tomkii

Możesz do nich napisać. Ale z tego co pamiętam złożone wnioski są "nieedytowalne".
Pytanie ile stracisz produkcji na zbyt małym falowniku? Liczyłeś? Bo uzbierać przez 3 lata 5 koła to będzie trudno. Obetnie Ci tylko górkę.
Opcja druga, zostawić zamontowany falownik, ale obok powiesić nowy. Stary zdemontować po 3 latach. Chyba by przeszło. Instalacja pracuje - pracuje. Elementy na które przyszła dotacja są - są...

----------


## Kaizen

> Żebyśmy się dobrze zrozumieli: do tej pory nie było takiego programu i nie było możliwości skorzystania z niego, tak?


Wiesz, skąd biorą się pieniądze na ten program? Z certyfikatów CO2 które płacimy w cenie prądu i innych usługach i towarach powodujących emisję CO2. I to nie jest dobra wola rządu, tylko zobowiązanie, że minimum połowę muszą przeznaczyć na poprawę efektywności energetycznej. To nie są "ich" pieniądze, tylko nasze - a skoro teraz kasy na to nie oddają, to znaczy, że całość przebimpararabim, a nie tylko połowę.

Programy różne były, są i będą. Chyba, że zlikwidują certyfikaty CO2 - wtedy będzie tańszy prąd, stal, cement itd.

----------


## supervisor

> Możesz do nich napisać. Ale z tego co pamiętam złożone wnioski są "nieedytowalne".
> Pytanie ile stracisz produkcji na zbyt małym falowniku? Liczyłeś? Bo uzbierać przez 3 lata 5 koła to będzie trudno. Obetnie Ci tylko górkę.
> Opcja druga, zostawić zamontowany falownik, ale obok powiesić nowy. Stary zdemontować po 3 latach. Chyba by przeszło. Instalacja pracuje - pracuje. Elementy na które przyszła dotacja są - są...


Myślałem o sprzedaży starego Sofara dołożeniu trochę o i kupieniu oczko wyżej.  Inaczej to nie ma sensu.  Choć z drugiej strony nie słyszałem o kontroli z NFGOŚ i cofnięciu dotacji. Ale szkoda ryzykować.

----------


## Tomkii

Wykres produkcji prądu ma kształt paraboli. Wpisz parametry instalacji w jakiś symulator zysków i zobacz jaka będzie różnica przy zbyt małym inwerterze. On będzie ciął produkcję tylko czasami i tylko przez mały czas. Lepiej teraz dołożyć panele (bo za trzy lata takich już nie dostaniesz).
Jeśli inwertera nie wymieni Ci wykonawca tylko będziesz go sprzedawał jako używany, to równie dobrze możesz go wymienić za trzy lata.

----------


## mitch

> Wiesz, skąd biorą się pieniądze na ten program? Z certyfikatów CO2 które płacimy w cenie prądu i innych usługach i towarach powodujących emisję CO2. I to nie jest dobra wola rządu, tylko zobowiązanie, że minimum połowę muszą przeznaczyć na poprawę efektywności energetycznej. To nie są "ich" pieniądze, tylko nasze - a skoro teraz kasy na to nie oddają, to znaczy, że całość przebimpararabim, a nie tylko połowę.
> 
> Programy różne były, są i będą. Chyba, że zlikwidują certyfikaty CO2 - wtedy będzie tańszy prąd, stal, cement itd.


Nie rozumiem, co to ma do żalów, że program przez pół roku będzie niedostępny? Przy czym wszyscy trąbili o tym, że środki się kończą, więc to nie było żadne, ale to żadne zaskoczenie. W dodatku wszystkie znaki na niebie i ziemi wskazują (choć przyznam, że 100% pewności nie ma), że instalacje zamontowane w tym okresie będą uczestniczyły w naborze. Jak na razie nie słychać, żeby program był likwidowany, a nawet mówi się o jego rozbudowie o magazyny energii. 

Nie argumentuj, że kradną nam pieniądze, bo przecież sam twierdziłeś, że masz dobrą alternatywę - możesz sobie pieniądze wsadzić na lokatę i nie martwić się o to, że falownik szlag trafi albo panele piorun popieści. Oh wait... Chyba z lokatami nie wyszło (ale to już przecież dawno Ci pisałem)  :wink: 

A certyfikaty mogą zlikwidować, ale tylko jak wyjdziemy z UE. Tylko że wtedy, to będziemy mieli większe problemy, niż brak dofinansowania na PV.

----------


## supervisor

> Wykres produkcji prądu ma kształt paraboli. Wpisz parametry instalacji w jakiś symulator zysków i zobacz jaka będzie różnica przy zbyt małym inwerterze. On będzie ciął produkcję tylko czasami i tylko przez mały czas. Lepiej teraz dołożyć panele (bo za trzy lata takich już nie dostaniesz).
> Jeśli inwertera nie wymieni Ci wykonawca tylko będziesz go sprzedawał jako używany, to równie dobrze możesz go wymienić za trzy lata.


No ja idę takim tokiem myślenia dlatego dokupiłem paneli JA Solar 60S10 340W zanim one wyjdą ze sprzedaży. Obecnie mam 4,76kWp na Sofarze 4.4KTL-X który ma moc generatora DC 5860W a po AC 4000/4400W. Podobno z nowym softem Sofar daje 4400W ciągle. Po dodaniu paneli moc generatora wzrośnie do 6,4kWp i mi już nawet nie chodzi o obcinanie tylko o warunki gwarancji bo przewymiarowanie jest prawie 50% patrząc na AC. Instalacja jest na Podkarpaciu w Az -45st i kącie 16 stopni więc nie idealna ekspozycja. W tej chwili do dnia dzisiejszego (od listopada 2020) najwyższa moc ciągła zarejestrowana to 3,05kW a piku 3,7kW gdy słoneczko wyjrzy za chmur.

----------


## Tomkii

Inwertery to nie taczka  :smile: . Dopóki mieścisz się w widełkach napięciowych/prądowych inwertera to zbyt duża moc PV nie powinna być problemem. Soft nie powinien dopuścić do przekroczenia prądu/mocy. Jedynie napięcie jest krytyczne (bo niezbyt kontrolowalne). Zresztą zadzwoń/napisz do przedstawiciela lub nawet do producenta z pytaniem, czy takie przewymiarowanie (podaj parametry prądowo-napięciowe paneli) nie spowoduje utraty gwarancji.

----------


## supervisor

Oto odpowiedź od konsultanta programu Mój Prąd na moje pierwsze pytanie:
"Złożył już Pan wniosek i takie dokumenty będą oceniane. Instalacja zgłoszona do dofinansowania – musi być zakończona, opłacona i działająca. Może Pan ewentualnie podłączyć drugi falownik równolegle".

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Zastanawiam się czy montując teraz fotowoltaikę będzie się można starać o dofinansowanie (jeśli takie będzie) w nowym naborze. Z drugiej strony obserwując ceny fotowoltaiki w ubiegłym roku i tym zauważalny jest jej spadek o około 10 procent.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Zastanawiam się czy montując teraz fotowoltaikę będzie się można starać o dofinansowanie (jeśli takie będzie) w nowym naborze. Z drugiej strony obserwując ceny fotowoltaiki w ubiegłym roku i tym zauważalny jest jej spadek o około 10 procent.


Podobno jakiś minister rzucił hasło, że będzie kolejny nabór wniosków do MP, prawdopodobnie jeszcze w drugim kwartale. Tylko jeszcze kasy nie ma. Więc tak naprawdę ch** wie. Jeżeli wierzyć polityką to program będzie kontynuowany- ale kto by tej hołocie jeszcze wierzył.

----------


## autorus

> Cześć wszystkim. Mam na imię Piotr i  to mój pierwszy post na forum. 
> Czy można zmienić falownik na większy po wysłaniu wniosku a przed otrzymaniem dotacji? Regulamin mówi, że 3 lata po otrzymaniu dotacji nie można demontować falownika.  Wiem że to nietypowe pytanie ale może się ktoś trafi co tak robił. 
> A może skontaktować się z NFOŚiGW bo wniosek czeka dopiero na weryfikację i zgłosić inny falownik?
> Powiększam instalację - będę pisał wniosek do ZE i pomyślałem że zmienię falownik bo stary/mniejszy będzie za dużo przewymiarowany.


Ale po co to chcesz zrobić? Zwiększyć falownik.

----------


## autorus

> Zastanawiam się czy montując teraz fotowoltaikę będzie się można starać o dofinansowanie (jeśli takie będzie) w nowym naborze. Z drugiej strony obserwując ceny fotowoltaiki w ubiegłym roku i tym zauważalny jest jej spadek o około 10 procent.



Odpowiedz brzmi tak. W następnym tygodniu będzie u mnie montaż przy iglo. Dodatkowo teraz jest dobry czas bo ceny poszły w dół. BO... wiele osób się wstrzymuje.

----------


## niedowiarek

> ...Jeżeli wierzyć polityką to program będzie kontynuowany..


Jaką polityką? Tak z ciekawości pytam.

----------


## supervisor

> Ale po co to chcesz zrobić? Zwiększyć falownik.


Tak. Apetyt rośnie w miarę jedzenia. Napisałem do Sofara o tak duże przewymiarowanie. Odpisali, że jak tylko napięcia i prądy mieszczą się w zakresie falownika to nie ma problemu z tak dużym przewymiarowaniem w  kwestii gwarancji.
Napięcie stringu w zimie przy -25 nie powinno przekroczyć 880V a falownik ma limit do 1000V, a MPPT do 960V.

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Dokładnie dlatego też mam montaż w przyszłym tygodniu. 3 tysia taniej niż pod koniec ubiegłego roku.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Jaką polityką? Tak z ciekawości pytam.


Słownik przekręcił, miało być politykom.

----------


## d7d

> Odpowiedz brzmi tak. W następnym tygodniu będzie u mnie montaż przy iglo. Dodatkowo teraz jest dobry czas bo ceny poszły w dół. BO... wiele osób się wstrzymuje.


Masz jakieś solidne podstawy do takiego stwierdzenia?
Są oficjalne wytyczne?

----------


## Tomkii

> Tak. Apetyt rośnie w miarę jedzenia. Napisałem do Sofara o tak duże przewymiarowanie. Odpisali, że jak tylko napięcia i prądy mieszczą się w zakresie falownika to nie ma problemu z tak dużym przewymiarowaniem w  kwestii gwarancji.


Ano, czyli stresu nie ma. Zakładaj panele a za trzy lata sobie wymienisz falownik. Na podstawie tego, co będziesz wiedział o swojej sieci (jak pracuje, kiedy tnie itd) lepiej go dopasujesz do instalacji. A może w międzyczasie będzie potrzebny jeszcze większy  :big tongue:

----------


## supervisor

Nie mam już miejsca na dachu bo mam dużo kominów Musiałbym dzielić na stringi i dawać optymalizatory. A nie wiem jak Tigo dogaduje się z Sofarem. A na SE się nie przesiadam.

----------


## autorus

> Masz jakieś solidne podstawy do takiego stwierdzenia?
> Są oficjalne wytyczne?


Solidne podstawy przy tej władzy? Słowa, słowa słowa. Zobaczymy za 3 miesiące.

----------


## autorus

> Na razie według informacji NFOSIGW w mediach powiedziano że obecne instalacje po 6 grudnia będą mogły wziąć udział w III naborze programu. Będzie on rozszerzony o PC, akumulatory magazyny ale nie będzie miał gotówkowej formy tylko pożyczki 0%. Póki co to wnioski sierpniowe nie zostały jeszcze opłacone z II edycji.



Dokładnie. A teraz trzeba sobie odpowiedzieć czy to jest wiarygodne czy nie . Może tak, może nie . Zobaczymy.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Tak naprawdę wszystko się okaże dopiero po ogłoszeniu naboru. Te podawane informacje przez media, to propozycje, rozważania, rozmowy, itp., a nikt oficjalnie nic nie potwierdzi dopóki program nie zostanie faktycznie ogłoszony, albo nie pojawi się oficjalny komunikat od NFOŚiGW. Ale dobrze że media monitorują sprawę, bo nie dziwię się że ludzie spomiędzy naborów denerwują się tą niepewnością.

----------


## tomekp0

> Obecnie mam 4,76kWp na Sofarze 4.4KTL-X który ma moc generatora DC 5860W a po AC 4000/4400W. Podobno z nowym softem Sofar daje 4400W ciągle..


Napisz coś więcej, skąd to info odnośnie nowego softu? Robiłeś update?

----------


## krzys_i_aga

https://www.gramwzielone.pl/energia-...-nowym-naborem

W tym artykule napisali, że będzie dofinasowanie. Kluczowa data dla nowego naboru to 31.01.2020r. , tak napisali w artykule oczywiście.

----------


## tobiasz86

> https://www.gramwzielone.pl/energia-...-nowym-naborem
> 
> W tym artykule napisali, że będzie dofinasowanie. Kluczowa data dla nowego naboru to 31.01.2021r. , tak napisali w artykule oczywiście.


2020r nie 2021

----------


## pdw88

Im więcej artykułów, tym mniej rozumiem.
Fakturę za instalację mam z 25.01.2021r., czy będę mógł się ubiegać o dofinansowanie?

----------


## supervisor

> Napisz coś więcej, skąd to info odnośnie nowego softu? Robiłeś update?


Nie ja już miałem z nowym. Tak powinno byś od softu V2. 20 w górę. Mój jest V2.30.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Im więcej artykułów, tym mniej rozumiem.
> Fakturę za instalację mam z 25.01.2021r., czy będę mógł się ubiegać o dofinansowanie?


Jeżeli nie zmieni się zapis dotyczący kosztów kwalifikowanych i daty przyłączenia do sieci, którą do tej pory był 23.07.2019 r., to będziesz mógł skorzystać z dotacji. Na razie zarówno Narodowy Fundusz jak i Ministerstwo Klimatu informują, że NAJPRAWDOPODOBNIEJ ta data się nie zmieni i osoby, które wykonały instalacje między naborami będą mogły skorzystać z programu. Dopóki jednak regulamin nie zostanie ogłoszony, to nic nie wiadomo na 100%.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej potwierdził informację, że wnioski o dotację będą mogły być składane na instalacje zamontowane między naborami. Datą ponoszenia kosztów będzie *1.02.2020 r.* Planowana data uruchomienia naboru to 1.07.2021.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Myślę, że tego typu informacje będą dostępne dopiero po opublikowaniu regulaminu. Szczególnie, że wciąż NFOŚiGW nie potwierdził na 100%, że magazyny zostaną dołączone do programu. Wciąż informacją jest, że *trwają rozmowy*.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Informacja z dzisiejszej informacji prasowej NFOŚiGW: *"Trwają jeszcze prace koncepcyjne* Ministerstwa Klimatu i Środowiska oraz NFOŚiGW nad poziomem dofinansowania oraz *zakresem rzeczowym inwestycji dofinansowywanych* w ramach nowej odsłony programu wraz z uwzględnieniem możliwości rozszerzenia dotychczasowego zakresu programu o następujące elementy: punkty ładowania (ładowarki) do samochodów elektrycznych, inteligentne system zarządzania energią w domu oraz magazyny ciepła/chłodu."

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Tak do fotowoltaiki za ok 40 000 zł, dokupmy magazyny energii za pewnie też około 40 000 tyś i samochód elektryczny za 100 000 zł do tego ładowarkę a .... Ufff  .. coś pomiąłem ? A no tak i jeszcze np.: pompę ciepłą do ogrzewania za 30 tysia ........... Bogate społeczeństwo .... a no i jeszcze inteligentne systemy zarządzenia energią.

----------


## mitch

> Tak do fotowoltaiki za ok 40 000 zł, dokupmy magazyny energii za pewnie też około 40 000 tyś i samochód elektryczny za 100 000 zł do tego ładowarkę a .... Ufff  .. coś pomiąłem ? A no tak i jeszcze np.: pompę ciepłą do ogrzewania za 30 tysia ........... Bogate społeczeństwo .... a no i jeszcze inteligentne systemy zarządzenia energią.


No bogate, co zrobić, gdzieś kasę trzeba upchać. Jak jeszcze wprowadzą ujemne stopy, to na wyścigi będą ludzie kasę wydawać  :wink: 

Pewnie i tak znowu oleją dotychczasowych właścicieli PV, więc nawet jakby ktoś chciał magazyn energii, to i tak nie będzie miał dofinansowania. Tak więc - bogate społeczeństwo  :smile:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Wartość dofinansowania ma zależeć od zakresu inwestycji, ale jakie to będą kwoty i wartości procentowe jeszcze nie wiadomo. Pewnie im bardziej będzie wspierana autokonsumpcja, tym większą dotację będzie można dostać. Szczególnie, że ceny samych instalacji PV są już niższe niż przed uruchomieniem pierwszego naboru do Mojego Prądu, a dołączenie magazynu energii to już większy wydatek.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Wartość dofinansowania ma zależeć od zakresu inwestycji, ale jakie to będą kwoty i wartości procentowe jeszcze nie wiadomo.


To ViOCHAman już inwestują w magazyny? Aby puścić użytkowników w kredyty, ubezpieczenia, lewe "płatne" gwarancje... W sensie pytam bo mam wycenę sprzed 6 lat na magazyn energii 14kWh za 20k zł.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Powyższy post nie jest postem marketingowym, Panie SZARI

----------


## jbloo

Część
Mam pytanie zakładam instalacje fotowoltaiczną. Faktura będzie na mnie i na żonę, umowa na prąd jest na żonę. Przejdzie taki układ jak będę składał wniosek mój prąd?

----------


## CityMatic

> Część
> Mam pytanie zakładam instalacje fotowoltaiczną. Faktura będzie na mnie i na żonę, umowa na prąd jest na żonę. Przejdzie taki układ jak będę składał wniosek mój prąd?


Niech żona złoży wniosek, i tak zapewne rozliczacie się wspólnie.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Generalnie wnioskodawcą powinna być ta osoba, która ma podpisaną umowę kompleksową, przy czym trzeba pamiętać że program Mój Prąd teraz nie obowiązuje i nie ma do niego regulaminu. Tego punktu pewnie nie będą zmieniać, ale dopóki programu nie ogłoszą to na 100% nie wiadomo

----------


## marcinbbb

> Powyższy post nie jest postem marketingowym, Panie SZARI


Pewnie że nie jest też tak uważam... to po jaką choreę ma pan viemak w nicku? Gdyby to było z postu GUCIO: "Polecacie kocioł Voeśśman, napisał bym są lepsze firmy ale Vieśśnama należy gnębić bo to dno, i to dno Cię wciąga Cię za dodatkowe bezpodstawne opłaty, które viochaman ma w ofercie. Ofertę Vieśśmana nie należy oceniać w produktach ale w gwarancji za którą trza płacić.

----------


## Xesxpox

Witam, odliczał ktoś fotowoltaikę w picie? Normalnie pracuję z żoną na umowę i razem się rozliczamy. Jak to zrobić? PIT 0 wypełnić?-czy jakoś inaczej? Wpisywać kwotę z faktury czy kwota z faktury minus kwota dofinansowania? Dzięki

----------


## mitch

> Witam, odliczał ktoś fotowoltaikę w picie? Normalnie pracuję z żoną na umowę i razem się rozliczamy. Jak to zrobić? PIT 0 wypełnić?-czy jakoś inaczej? Wpisywać kwotę z faktury czy kwota z faktury minus kwota dofinansowania? Dzięki


W dużym skrócie - PIT-O, kwota pomniejszona o dofinansowanie. Wszystko masz w wątku opisane wielokrotnie. No i odlicza osoba, na którą jest FV i która jest właścicielem domu.

----------


## Xesxpox

Micht dzięki, ogólnie to znalazłem, może i jest opisane, ale nie mogłem na szybko zobaczyć. Tak jak piszesz pit 0, odliczenie od dochodu. Kwotę wpisujemy tą z faktury pomniejszoną o kwotę dofinansowania mój prąd. No i odlicza nie właściciel domu tylko osoba na którą jest licznik i dofinansowanie. Pozdro.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Hmmm... pewnie zwykle się to pokrywa i licznik jest na właściciela, ale przecież z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej można skorzystać tylko jak się jest właścicielem budynku

----------


## mitch

> No i odlicza nie właściciel domu tylko osoba na którą jest licznik i dofinansowanie. Pozdro.


Nie, nic podobnego. Jeśli cały czas piszemy o uldze termomodernizacyjnej, to zdecydowanie odliczyć może wyłącznie właściciel domu. Nikogo nie interesuje, na kogo jest licznik i dofinansowanie. Liczy się właściciel domu i osoba widniejąca na fakturze. To, że przypadkiem może to być ta sama osoba, to inna kwestia, ale akurat ustawa nic nie wspomina o liczniku i dofinansowaniu.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

To Xexpox już się tak rozliczyłeś, czy jeszcze się upewniasz?

----------


## jbloo

Nawiązując do rozliczeń pit. Mam instalacje na żonę. Tauron też na żonę. Pytanie czy możemy na koniec roku rozliczyć się wspólnie ponieważ zawsze tak robimy? Ktoś już może tak się rozliczał

----------


## Xesxpox

No wysłałem pit, ale właścićelem domu nie jestem. Wynajmuję dom i mam na siebie licznik i na siebie fakturę na fotowoltaikę. Właścićelem domu nie jestem to kto powinien złożyć pit o zwrot podatku? Przecież właścićel domu, żadnego wniosku nie złożył i nawet złotówki nie dostał z mój prąd.
Wynika z tego co piszecie, że źle zrobiłem i muszę korektę złożyć. Dzięki

----------


## mitch

> No wysłałem pit, ale właścićelem domu nie jestem. Wynajmuję dom i mam na siebie licznik i na siebie fakturę na fotowoltaikę. Właścićelem domu nie jestem to kto powinien złożyć pit o zwrot podatku? Przecież właścićel domu, żadnego wniosku nie złożył i nawet złotówki nie dostał z mój prąd.
> Wynika z tego co piszecie, że źle zrobiłem i muszę korektę złożyć. Dzięki


Tak, jeśli nie jesteś (współ)właścicielem nieruchomości, a jedynie najemcą, to nie wolno Ci odliczyć ulgi termomodernizacyjnej i powinieneś złożyć korektę. Powinien to zrobić (współ)właściciel domu, pod warunkiem, że faktura jest wystawiona na niego.

 Program Mój Prąd nie ma nic do tego, AFAIR tam jest mowa wyłącznie o liczniku/umowie, a nie o własności nieruchomości.

----------


## Xesxpox

Mitch dziękuje, że mi odpisujesz. Ja jestem najemcą i licznik oraz faktura za fotowoltaikę jest na mnie, ale właścicielem jest ktoś inny. 
Biorę się za korektę zaraz żeby jaj nie było.
Co do odliczenia podatku rozumiem, że mi przepadnie, bo umowa kompleksowa i faktura jest na mnie a właścicielem jest inna osoba. I właściciel też nie może złożyć odliczenia jeżeli nie jest to na niego?

----------


## mitch

> Mitch dziękuje, że mi odpisujesz. Ja jestem najemcą i licznik oraz faktura za fotowoltaikę jest na mnie, ale właścicielem jest ktoś inny. 
> Biorę się za korektę zaraz żeby jaj nie było.
> Co do odliczenia podatku rozumiem, że mi przepadnie, bo umowa kompleksowa i faktura jest na mnie a właścicielem jest inna osoba. I właściciel też nie może złożyć odliczenia jeżeli nie jest to na niego?


Zgadza się, w tym wypadku nikt nie może skorzystać z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej. Z tym, że w poprzednim poście lekko wprowadziłem w błąd, bo do ulgi termomodernizacyjnej nie trzeba mieć umowy kompleksowej, a jedynie trzeba być (współ)właścicielem nieruchomości oraz mieć FV na swoje nazwisko. Ale nie ma to znaczenia w Twoim przypadku - i tak nikt nie może skorzystać z ulgi, ani Ty, ani właściciel.

----------


## Xesxpox

Dzięki. Wiszę dobrą wódkę.

----------


## Tomkii

Zadzwoń do US, bo wydaje mi się, że dało by się temat ugryźć przez spisanie umowy (że wykonujesz instalację PV ale na zlecenie/upoważnienie właściciela) i wtedy właściciel prawdopodobnie mógłby skorzystać z ulgi.
Edit,
no i jest jeszcze opcja ewentualnej zmiany w wystawionej fakturze (osoby na którą jest wystawiona).

----------


## mitch

> Zadzwoń do US, bo wydaje mi się, że dało by się temat ugryźć przez spisanie umowy (że wykonujesz instalację PV ale na zlecenie/upoważnienie właściciela) i wtedy właściciel prawdopodobnie mógłby skorzystać z ulgi.


Czyli obejście prawa na poziomie urzędnika?  :smile: 




> no i jest jeszcze opcja ewentualnej zmiany w wystawionej fakturze (osoby na którą jest wystawiona).


A dane na przelewie (bo podejrzewam, że nie było obrotu gotówką) też zmienisz? Inaczej: jesteś świadomy wszystkich ewentualnych konsekwencji - to rób co chcesz. Ja osobiście bym nie zaryzykował dotykania opłaconej faktury z zeszłego roku, która była już w dodatku w programie Mój Prąd. Za dużo rzeczy może pójść nie tak. Chociaż, wszystko zależy od US.

----------


## Tomkii

Dobra, zbyt na gorąco pisałem. To nie był raczej dobry pomysł.
Jest jakaś opcja "rafakturowania" kosztów remontów za pomocą np. aneksu do umowy najmu. Ale w przypadku tej ulgi to raczej nie przejdzie w US. Więc nie polecam.

----------


## mitch

> Dobra, zbyt na gorąco pisałem. To nie był raczej dobry pomysł.
> Jest jakaś opcja "rafakturowania" kosztów remontów za pomocą np. aneksu do umowy najmu. Ale w przypadku tej ulgi to raczej nie przejdzie w US. Więc nie polecam.


Nawet nie raczej, a na 100% nie przejdzie. Do udokumentowania potrzebujesz FV od podatnika niekorzystającego ze zwolnienia z VAT.

----------


## Tomkii

> Do udokumentowania potrzebujesz FV od podatnika niekorzystającego ze zwolnienia z VAT.


W przypadku osób prywatnych umowa może być odpowiednikiem FV dla US. Nawet jeśli koszt obciąża firmę (to jedynie nie odliczy VAT).
W końcu jak kupujesz albo sprzedajesz auto, czy wynajmujesz dom/mieszkanie to od osoby prywatnej nie dostajesz FV ale masz umowę.
Jedyną wątpliwą dla mnie kwestią jest konstrukcja samej ulgi.

----------


## mitch

> W przypadku osób prywatnych umowa może być odpowiednikiem FV dla US. Nawet jeśli koszt obciąża firmę (to jedynie nie odliczy VAT).
> W końcu jak kupujesz albo sprzedajesz auto, czy wynajmujesz dom/mieszkanie to od osoby prywatnej nie dostajesz FV ale masz umowę.
> Jedyną wątpliwą dla mnie kwestią jest konstrukcja samej ulgi.


Nie zrozumiałeś. Tu nie ma miejsca na żadną interpretację, co jest odpowiednikiem, a co nie. Nikogo to nie interesuje. *Jedynym* dokumentem uprawniającym do odliczenia w ramach ulgi termomodernizacyjnej dopuszczonym przez ustawę i tym samym US, *jest faktura VAT*. Nie umowa cywilno-prawna, nie rachunek, tylko faktura VAT, w dodatku musi być ona wystawiona przez podatnika, który nie korzysta ze zwolnienia z VAT.

W teorii jeśli jesteś osobą fizyczną, która jest zarejestrowana w VAT to czysto teoretycznie mógłbyś się pokusić o taką interpretację zapisów ustawy, jednak szczerze wątpię w powodzenie, ponieważ US w bardzo prosty sposób utnie próbę takiego obejścia prawa. I oby bez żadnych konsekwencji  :bash: Nie brnijmy w to dalej, bo można komuś krzywdę zrobić.

----------


## Tomkii

Dlatego napisałem, że problemem jest konstrukcja samej ulgi.

----------


## map78

To jak już rozmawiacie o kwestiach prawnych to podpowiedzcie mi proszę żebym nie popełnił błędu zanim założę PV.

W tej chwili jestem w takiej sytuacji, że licznik jest na żonę, nie mamy żadnych rozdzielności majątkowych, ale tak było wygodniej ponieważ pływam i rzadko jestem w domu. Dom oczywiście jest wspólny, czyli jesteśmy z żoną współwłaścicielami, natomiast żona obecnie nie pracuje, więc to ja musiałbym skorzystać z ewentualnej ulgi termoizolacyjnej i dotacji (jeśli będą) z programu Mój Prąd 3.0
Czy zatem lepiej będzie przed rozpoczęciem inwestycji przepisać licznik na mnie, czy to nie będzie miało w tej sytuacji znaczenia?

----------


## Xesxpox

Pany i Panewki bo było kilka postów dot. mojego błędu. Nie ma co rozmyślać. Nie jestem właścicielem nieruchomości, ale na mnie jest licznik i umowa kompleksowa co za tym idzie ulga termomodernizacyjna mnie nie obejmuje. Ktoś gdzieś mnie wprowadził w błąd co do stanu faktycznego i 1000zł poszło koło nosa....nic, płakał nie będę, ale też za tysiaka nie ma co kombinować, już złożyłem korektę pit i wszystko cacy. Każda wtopa kosztuje mój czas, nerwy porady prawnicze lub inne, a to za moment przewyższy tysiaka. Nie można być pazernym. Trzeba czytać przepisy przed, a nie słuchać ludzi.
.
Tak na marginesie to pojebane jest, bo to ja fizycznie przyczyniłem się do termomodernizacji budynku, a ulgi odliczyć nie mogę...i właściciel też nie bo faktury są na mnie... . Właściciel spoko i by złożył pit 0, ale nie może bo faktura jest na mnie...POLSKA. Budynek ma poprawione parametry termo...a nikt odliczyć podatku nie może...chory kraj.
.
Druga sprawa jestem wdzięczny Wam, że mi podpowiedzieliście, bo prawda jest taka, że prawdopodobnie wypłacili by mi pewnie tysiaka, a na sprawdzenie pita mają chyba 5lat więc za 5 lat pewnie jakiś urzędnik by mnie wezwał i powiedział, że mam oddać tysiaka +ustawowe odsetki(pewnie z 15%/rok + jakaś kara) i wyszłoby do odsania z 4tysie. Masakra. A tak poprostu fotowoltaika spłaci się nie po 4latach a po 5. Pozdrawiam

----------


## mitch

> Druga sprawa jestem wdzięczny Wam, że mi podpowiedzieliście, bo prawda jest taka, że prawdopodobnie wypłacili by mi pewnie tysiaka, a na sprawdzenie pita mają chyba 5lat więc za 5 lat pewnie jakiś urzędnik by mnie wezwał i powiedział, że mam oddać tysiaka +ustawowe odsetki(pewnie z 15%/rok + jakaś kara) i wyszłoby do odsania z 4tysie. Masakra. A tak poprostu fotowoltaika spłaci się nie po 4latach a po 5.


No mówi się trudno, uczymy się na błędach. Powodzenia!




> W tej chwili jestem w takiej sytuacji, że licznik jest na żonę, nie mamy żadnych rozdzielności majątkowych, ale tak było wygodniej ponieważ pływam i rzadko jestem w domu. Dom oczywiście jest wspólny, czyli jesteśmy z żoną współwłaścicielami, natomiast żona obecnie nie pracuje, więc to ja musiałbym skorzystać z ewentualnej ulgi termoizolacyjnej i dotacji (jeśli będą) z programu Mój Prąd 3.0
> Czy zatem lepiej będzie przed rozpoczęciem inwestycji przepisać licznik na mnie, czy to nie będzie miało w tej sytuacji znaczenia?


1) Z punktu widzenia ulgi termo - nie ma znaczenia licznik. FV musi zostać wystawiona na Ciebie i Ty rozliczysz ulgę.
2) Wg dotychczasowych zasad programu Mój Prąd nie było to przeszkodą, żeby licznik był na jedną osobę, a FV na drugą. Cytując FAQ programu:

_Najwłaściwiej jeżeli faktura będzie wystawiona na dane Beneficjenta. Jednak jeżeli nie ma takiej możliwości dane na fakturze powinny wskazywać, że dotyczą instalacji, wskazanej do dofinansowania (np. nazwisko, adres, nazwa towaru/usługi), we wniosku o dofinansowanie należy w pkt 20 zaznaczyć, że Beneficjent jest współwłaścicielem instalacji.
_

_Dodatkowo na fakturze Beneficjent powinien dopisać odręczne wyjaśnienie, dlaczego faktura została wystawiona na inną osobę ( np. Wnioskodawcą jest - podać dane, faktura została wystawiona na żonę Wnioskodawcy - podać dane). Na fakturze należy również zamieścić dopisek, że faktura będzie przedstawiona tylko jednokrotnie do dofinansowania w ramach programu Mój prąd. Dopiski powinny być opatrzone podpisem Beneficjenta. W przypadku wątpliwości podczas oceny Beneficjent może zostać poproszony o dodatkowe wyjaśnienia/uzupełnienie wniosku.

_Pytanie 15 i 16 ze strony: https://mojprad.gov.pl/pytania-i-odpowiedzi/

----------


## autorus

*map78 * Ja jednak ten licznik przepisałbym na siebie jeśli chciałbym skorzystać z programu mój prąd. jeśli sobie ten program olejesz i od razu wejdziesz w termomodernizacje to nie ma to znaczenia. Tylko pamiętaj, że musisz mieć dochody poniżej 100tys.

----------


## mitch

> *map78 * Ja jednak ten licznik przepisałbym na siebie jeśli chciałbym skorzystać z programu mój prąd. jeśli sobie ten program olejesz i od razu wejdziesz w termomodernizacje to nie ma to znaczenia.


Tylko po co?



> Tylko pamiętaj, że musisz mieć dochody poniżej 100tys.


Po co i dlaczego? Przecież to nawet lepiej, jak jest w 2 grupie podatkowej, wychodzi większy zwrot  :smile:  Nie pomerdało Ci się coś z Czystym Powietrzem?  :wink:

----------


## autorus

W drugim przypadku faktycznie chodziło mi o czyste powietrze. No ale jak kolega nie chce dotacji to nie jest to konieczne.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Fotowoltaika w Czystym Powietrzu na takich zasadach jak kiedyś w Moim Prądzie jest tylko w przypadku wymiany kopciucha, bo w innym wypadku nie przysługuje

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Słyszeliście już najnowszą informację od NFOŚiGW? Od 1 lipca ma zostać uruchomiony Mój Prąd 3.0. na praktycznie niezmienionych zasadach co drugi nabór, czyli dotacja będzie na razie dotyczyła tylko fotowoltaiki i prawdopodobnie będzie nieco niższa. Nie będzie też dotacji do magazynów energii ani ładowarek do elektryków w tym naborze. Po zniesieniu opustów ma zostać uruchomiony Mój Prąd 4.0. i dopiero on być może zostanie rozszerzony o te technologie.

----------


## p.kocon88

Orientuje się ktoś może, czy już coś wiadomo w sprawie programu? W sumie zostały 3 dni do planowanego ogłoszenia...

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

W sumie to dosłownie przed chwilą się pojawiła informacja na stronie Mojego Prądu, że 1 lipca 2021 r. rusza kolejny nabór wniosków o dofinansowanie w programie i że szczegóły naboru zostaną zamieszczone w dniu 28.06.2021 r. czyli dzisiaj

----------


## p.kocon88

To czekamy... W sumie trochę słabo, że tak długo nic nie wiadomo. Ciekawe o ile obniżą dofinansowanie  :sad:  W sumie to czemu wgl mają je obniżyć?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Bo od czasu kiedy program był ogłoszony i dotacja wynosila 5 tys. instalacje potaniały, więc dotacja stanowi większy procent niż kiedyś. Pytanie o ile. W zapowiedziach dotacja miała być zależna od zakresu inwestycji, ale teraz chyba się z tego wycofali, ale trudno powiedzieć. Dziś się dowiemy

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

No i coś już się chyba pojawia, bo gdzieś mi mignęło, że 3 tys zł dotacji zamiast 5 tys, ale na stronie jeszcze nic nie ma

----------


## [email protected]

> No i coś już się chyba pojawia, bo gdzieś mi mignęło, że 3 tys zł dotacji zamiast 5 tys, ale na stronie jeszcze nic nie ma


Tak już jest oficjalnie 3000zł. Szału nie ma...

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

I zapis w regulaminie że instalacja nie może być przewymiarowana. To akurat całkiem dobry zapis moim zdaniem

----------


## kedlaw0

A jaka jest definicja przewymiarowania?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

"moc instalacji fotowoltaicznej powinna być dostosowana do rocznego zapotrzebowania na energię elektryczną. Instalacja fotowoltaiczna powinna być tak dobrana, aby całkowita ilość energii elektrycznej wyprodukowanej i odprowadzonej do sieci energetycznej przez instalację objętą grantem w rocznym okresie rozliczeniowym nie przekroczyła 120% całkowitej ilości energii elektrycznej pobranej z sieci energetycznej przez Wnioskodawcę (Grantobiorcę) w tym samym okresie rozliczeniowym"

----------


## d7d

> "moc instalacji fotowoltaicznej* powinna być dostosowana do rocznego zapotrzebowania na energię elektryczną*. Instalacja fotowoltaiczna powinna być tak dobrana, aby *całkowita ilość energii elektrycznej wyprodukowanej i odprowadzonej do sieci energetycznej przez instalację objętą grantem w rocznym okresie rozliczeniowym nie przekroczyła 120% całkowitej ilości energii elektrycznej pobranej z sieci energetycznej przez Wnioskodawcę (Grantobiorcę) w tym samym okresie rozliczeniowym*"


"wyprodukowanej i odprowadzonej" ? Jak należy to rozumieć? Co z autokonsumpcją?

I co znaczy "powinna" ?? - pożądane czy konieczne ?

----------


## [email protected]

> "moc instalacji fotowoltaicznej powinna być dostosowana do rocznego zapotrzebowania na energię elektryczną. Instalacja fotowoltaiczna powinna być tak dobrana, aby całkowita ilość energii elektrycznej wyprodukowanej i odprowadzonej do sieci energetycznej przez instalację objętą grantem w rocznym okresie rozliczeniowym nie przekroczyła 120% całkowitej ilości energii elektrycznej pobranej z sieci energetycznej przez Wnioskodawcę (Grantobiorcę) w tym samym okresie rozliczeniowym"


No i pytanie jak zamierzają to weryfikować?  :smile:

----------


## tomasziolkowski

I znowu ekologia po Polsku. Czy to są proekologiczne decyzje? Dopiero co wielki hałas o propozycję zmiany ustawy o rozliczeniach prosumentów, teraz obniżka dotacji z 5000 do 3000. O co tu kaman????!!! Czy to ma zachęcić Kowalskiego do inwestycji w proekologiczne inwestycje? Cały świat trąbi o obniżeniu CO2, i inwestycji w OZE.
W moim powiecie była jakiś czas temu dotacja z poszczególnych Gmin w wysokości 85%. I to rozumiem. Beneficjent dokładał tylko 15%. 
Ja wiem że to nie na temat fotowoltaiki - taki mały off top : " Według raportów z 2015 r. aż 99% szwedzkich odpadów wykorzystuje się do produkcji energii. Dla porównania, w Polsce ten współczynnik sięga około 6%. "

----------


## adam_mk

> I znowu ekologia po Polsku. Czy to są proekologiczne decyzje? Dopiero co wielki hałas o propozycję zmiany ustawy o rozliczeniach prosumentów, teraz obniżka dotacji z 5000 do 3000. O co tu kaman????!!! Czy to ma zachęcić Kowalskiego do inwestycji w proekologiczne inwestycje? Cały świat trąbi o obniżeniu CO2, i inwestycji w OZE.
> W moim powiecie była jakiś czas temu dotacja z poszczególnych Gmin w wysokości 85%. I to rozumiem. Beneficjent dokładał tylko 15%. 
> Ja wiem że to nie na temat fotowoltaiki - taki mały off top : " Według raportów z 2015 r. aż 99% szwedzkich odpadów wykorzystuje się do produkcji energii. Dla porównania, w Polsce ten współczynnik sięga około 6%. "


No tak...
Dotacji powinno być tak 99%
Tylko wtedy zwykła bułka kosztowałaby 10zł.
Rozumiesz?

PISdzielce działaja na zasadzie - oddaj mi wszystko co zarobisz a my ci damy dotację.
Drą skad się da i ciągle kasy im brakuje.

Adam M.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> PISdzielce działaja na zasadzie - oddaj mi wszystko co zarobisz a my ci damy dotację.
> Drą skad się da i ciągle kasy im brakuje.
> 
> Adam M.


Adam zgoda. 
Akurat "Mój Prąd" to chyba program finansowany ze środków unijnych. To też w jakoś tam nasze pieniądze.
Ale nie oto mi chodzi. Ten rząd, - jak i każdy poprzedni - jak i każdy następny który będzie w dupie ma ekologię, poprawę stanu powietrza, wody, itp. Najważniejsze jest kto z kim podpisze koalicję, kto z kim się dogada, kto wyjdzie z jakiegoś ugrupowania i dołączy do innego. I tak od lat. Rzygać się chce jak się na to patrzy. Bagno. 
Dotacje pojawią się znowu przed następnymi wyborami.
Najwyraźniej wielkim koncernom energetycznym gul w gardle stanął bo źródełko zaczyna wysychać. Sępy. Ile te gospodarstwa domowe zużywają w skali kraju? 20% 

A tak na marginesie, dużo jest bezsensownych dotacji. Wiesz ile dotacji mają rolnicy? Do hektara dopłata bezpośrednia, inwestycyjna na zakup sprzętu, na kostkę na podwórku, do siewu, do poplonu, dla młodego rolnika na założenie gospodarstwa, dla likwidującego gospodarstwo, zwrot akcyzy za paliwo,  i kilkadziesiąt innych.
Ta do fotowoltaiki może nie jest doskonała i sprawiedliwa ale może chociaż nasze dzieci coś by z niej miały.

----------


## d7d

> No tak...
> Dotacji powinno być tak 99%
> Tylko wtedy zwykła bułka kosztowałaby 10zł.
> Rozumiesz?
> 
> PISdzielce działaja na zasadzie - oddaj mi wszystko co zarobisz a my ci damy dotację.
> Drą skad się da i ciągle kasy im brakuje.
> 
> Adam M.


Zgadzam się!!
Może też dali by dotację na bułkę  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

No, przecież już dzieci mają!
Dług jak stąd do Ameryki!!!
Rząd jest hojny.

Adam M.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Zgadzam się!!
> Może też dali by dotację na bułkę


Dadzą dadzą jak każdy z nas będzie zarabiał 10000 zł. tylko chleb będzie kosztował 200 zł.

----------


## esselite

Jeszcze się okaże, że po roku, jak zbilansują i wyprodukowałeś 121% więcej niż odebrałeś, to każą zwrócić tą dotację do budżetu.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> Jeszcze się okaże, że po roku, jak zbilansują i wyprodukowałeś 121% więcej niż odebrałeś, to każą zwrócić tą dotację do budżetu.


Zawsze można żelazko zostawić włączone na cały dzień   :wink:

----------


## esselite

No właśnie i czy to nie powoduje patologii? Zużywanie niepotrzebnie energii, jej marnowanie, tylko dlatego , że stałem się bardziej oszczędny i nie zużywam tyle energii ile planowałem.
Z drugiej strony nowa ustawa, ma dawać możliwość sprzedaży energii po cenach rynkowych, wiec jaki jest sens ograniczać produkcje takimi zapisami. Chce sprzedawać więcej, niż w późniejszym czasie odbierać, więc przewymiaruje instalację, żeby produkowała więcej.

Ale to już rozumiem, będzie problem programu "Mój Prąd 4.0"

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> No i pytanie jak zamierzają to weryfikować?


Powiem szczerze że jeszcze tak się nie wgłębiałem, więc trudno mi odpowiedzieć, ale to faktycznie ciekawe pytanie




> No właśnie i czy to nie powoduje patologii? Zużywanie niepotrzebnie energii, jej marnowanie, tylko dlatego , że stałem się bardziej oszczędny i nie zużywam tyle energii ile planowałem.
> Z drugiej strony nowa ustawa, ma dawać możliwość sprzedaży energii po cenach rynkowych, wiec jaki jest sens ograniczać produkcje takimi zapisami. Chce sprzedawać więcej, niż w późniejszym czasie odbierać, więc przewymiaruje instalację, żeby produkowała więcej.
> 
> Ale to już rozumiem, będzie problem programu "Mój Prąd 4.0"


Ale zapis dotyczy wersji 3.0. programu. Nie ma jeszcze regulaminu 4. wersji. A jak dzisiaj wiceminister klimatu podobno zapowiedział na śniadaniu prasowym program 4.0. możliwe że będzie wspierać od 25% do 50% wartości magazynu energii, także regulamin może być całkowicie inny.

----------


## d7d

> Jeszcze się okaże, że po roku, jak zbilansują i wyprodukowałeś 121% więcej niż odebrałeś, to każą zwrócić tą dotację do budżetu.


Nie policzą (bo w jaki sposób?) ile wyprodukowałeś tylko ile oddałeś do sieci.

----------


## Marek2504

Orientuje się ktoś czy w Tauronie wysyłają " Zaświadczenie potwierdzające przyłączenie mikroinstalacji – dla prosumenta " przez eBOK, czy trzeba się pofatygować osobiście. A może wystarczy skan umowy we wniosku?

----------


## coachu13

Ten mój prąd jeszcze działa ?
To jest 5kPLN zwrotu po zainstalowaniu czy 5kPLN odpisania od podatku ?

----------


## Dorvex

> Orientuje się ktoś czy w Tauronie wysyłają " Zaświadczenie potwierdzające przyłączenie mikroinstalacji – dla prosumenta " przez eBOK, czy trzeba się pofatygować osobiście. A może wystarczy skan umowy we wniosku?


Dostaniesz listem do domu , ja tak miałem 4 miesiące temu

----------


## wojtyla

Mam fakturę za instalację PV wystawioną w lipcu. Stoję przed dylematem, bo planuje również instalację pompy ciepła, więc mam możliwość skorzystania z Czystego Powietrza i wziąć 5000 zł a nie 3000zł. Natomiast jest jeszcze kwestia dofinansowania na pompę i progów:
- moi rodzice prawdopodobnie w Picie za 2021 będą się kwalifikować do podwyższonego dofinansowania i chce wziąć pompę ciepła z tego dofinansowania 18000zł.
- panele PV założone w 2021 więc muszę się zapisać w ciągu 6 miesięcy

Czy ktoś się orientuje, czy jestem w stanie zarejestrować się do programu Czyste Powietrze w tym roku, zrobić pompę w przyszłym i wziąć wyższe dofinansowanie, czy po prostu darować sobie te 5000 zł na PV i wziąć te 3000 zł z Mój Prąd i w przyszłym roku, jak będzie Pit to wtedy się zarejestrować do programu Czyste Powietrze?

----------


## Misterhajt

Wyślij zapytanie do Ministerstwa.

----------


## anatema

Czy ktoś po skorzystaniu z dofinansowania "mój prąd" rozbudowywał swoją instalacje przez dołożenie np. kilku paneli? Czy takie coś jest formalnie możliwe?

PS. Znalazłem info na stronie mojprad - można rozbudować ale nie można nic dotowanego zdemontować.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Jakbyś miał coś zdemontować to też możesz, ale dopiero po zakończeniu okresu trwałości, który wynosi 3 lub 5 lat od otrzymania dotacji

----------


## coachu13

To prawda, że w Mój Prąd 3.0 maksymalna dopłata to już tylko 3kPLN, a nie 5kPLN jak było wcześniej ?

----------


## CityMatic

> To prawda, że w Mój Prąd 3.0 maksymalna dopłata to już tylko 3kPLN, a nie 5kPLN jak było wcześniej ?


To wiadomo już od dawna....tak dotacja obecnie to 3kPLN

----------


## bobrow

Ale chyba z Czystego powietrza jest 5k PLN za PV
Ale jest haczyk-trzeba to zgłosić z wymianą źródła ciepła...
Koło się zatoczyło...

----------


## bobrow

> Mam fakturę za instalację PV wystawioną w lipcu. Stoję przed dylematem, bo planuje również instalację pompy ciepła, więc mam możliwość skorzystania z Czystego Powietrza i wziąć 5000 zł a nie 3000zł. Natomiast jest jeszcze kwestia dofinansowania na pompę i progów:
> - moi rodzice prawdopodobnie w Picie za 2021 będą się kwalifikować do podwyższonego dofinansowania i chce wziąć pompę ciepła z tego dofinansowania 18000zł.
> - panele PV założone w 2021 więc muszę się zapisać w ciągu 6 miesięcy
> 
> Czy ktoś się orientuje, czy jestem w stanie zarejestrować się do programu Czyste Powietrze w tym roku, zrobić pompę w przyszłym i wziąć wyższe dofinansowanie, czy po prostu darować sobie te 5000 zł na PV i wziąć te 3000 zł z Mój Prąd i w przyszłym roku, jak będzie Pit to wtedy się zarejestrować do programu Czyste Powietrze?


Z tego co ostatnio wyczytałem (syn się przymierza do PC i PV) , to w Czystym Powietrzu możesz wykonać inwestycję i ją zgłosić do tego programu do 6 miesięcy od jej zakończenia. Ja bym jednak wolał te 2kPLN więcej przytrulić-czyli wykonałbym wszystko w ramach Czystego Powietrza.

----------


## coachu13

OK. Dzięki za informację. Coś nie wspiera się PV ostatnimi czasy.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Fotowoltaika jest chyba najbardziej wspieranym źródłem OZE, a efekty tego wsparcia są widoczne na liczbach. Mamy teraz już ponad 600 tysięcy prosumentów wytwarzających na swoje potrzeby energię z PV. Dla porównania prosumentów z innych źródeł jest około dwustu i to nie tysięcy  :wink: . Wsparcie dla PV to zresztą nie tylko dotacje, a głównie system rozliczeń gwarantowany na 15 lat. I tu prawda, że będzie się od tego odchodzić. To że wsparcie dotacyjne zmalało tez nie jest w sumie aż tak dziwne, bo przecież technologia znacząco staniała w ostatnich latach.

----------


## d7d

Kolejny SPAM !!

----------


## CityMatic

Podobno koniec z kasą z programu......nie ma nawet 3tyś☹️

----------


## d7d

To już nie będzie 3000+ ?  :big grin: 

Kasa państwa przebiła chyba trzecie dno.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

W półtora miesiąca od początku trzeciego nabory zostało złożonych ponad 100 tys. wniosków. To połowa z liczby wniosków przewidzianych na dwie poprzednie edycje... Wcale bym się nie zdziwił, jakby faktycznie budżet już się skończył. Kolejny nabór jest przewidziany dopiero po nowelizacji ustawy OZE

----------


## d7d

Na Mój Prąd 3.0 przeznaczono 534.000.000 zł co przy dotacji 3.000 zł wystarczy dla 178.000 prosumentów.
Złożono ok. 140 tysięcy wniosków.

----------


## map78

A ktoś z Was może już dostał te 3 koła? Bo złożyłem w pierwszym terminie, a tu ani widu ani słychu :roll eyes:

----------


## cob_ra

Składałem 1 lipca, dalej tylko data wpływu i numer wniosku. Pozostaje czekać.

----------


## DekorPlanet

U mnie to samo. Złożony na początku lipca i do tej pory nawet najmniejszego ruchu  :sad:

----------


## Michalmon

> Składałem 1 lipca, dalej tylko data wpływu i numer wniosku. Pozostaje czekać.


Tych pieniędzy długo nie zobaczymy.
Przecież oni jeszcze nie rozliczyli w pełni poprzedniej edycji. Co za tym idzie, raczej tę kasę można oczekiwać najprędzej na przełomie roku...

----------


## d7d

3.000 zł pojawi się pewnie w przyszłym roku.
Jeżeli się pojawi...  :big grin:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Tak, ale raczej już przy jakimś rozwiązaniu wspierającym autokonsumpcję np. z magazynami energii i nie wiadomo jaka kwota. Jak dołożą magazyny energii to może będzie wyższa

----------


## esselite

Skąd przypuszczenia , że się kasa skończyła, jak nawet wniosków z 1 lipca nie rozpatrzyli.
Ciekawe, czy będą je w ogóle rozpatrywać w kolejności zgłoszeń, bo może będzie kolejność przyłączenia do sieci i wtedy papa 3 tys.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Bo według stanu na 10 września 2021 roku złożono 145 772 wniosków, a zgodnie z budżetem powinno się udać dofinansować ok. 178 000 wniosków.  Biorąc pod uwagę tempo składania wniosków, nabór się skończy pewnie przed końcem września.

----------


## d7d

Nabór się nie skończy.
Skończy się pula środków przeznaczonych na Mój Prąd 3.0.
Może będzie zwiększona pula środków.

----------


## goguś

Jak by na to nie patrzeć to zapał następnych chętnych na foto będzie malał bo wygląda na to że rząd za kilka tysiaków wynajął sobie nasze dachy , śpiewają coś o odkupieniu 1kwh za ok 24 grosze a sprzedadzą nam ze wszystkimi opłatami po 65 groszy jaki to interes ?

----------


## marcinbbb

Taniej będzie podzielić się przedłużaczem z sąsiadem i niech wypowie umowę energetyce. A ja sąsiadowi oddam prąd za 40 gr. i zmodernizuję sieć w jego stronę. Znaczy kupię kabel 5 żyłowy.

----------


## d7d

Można wypowiedzieć umowę energetyce?

Chyba nikt nie chciałby być uzależniony od dobrej wioli sąsiada.

----------


## mitch

> Można wypowiedzieć umowę energetyce?
> 
> Chyba nikt nie chciałby być uzależniony od dobrej wioli sąsiada.


Wypowiedzieć można było zawsze, co było absurdem na miarę penalizowania posiadania narkotyków, ale już nie bycia pod wpływem  :wink:  W ostateczności można przestać płacić, wtedy sami odłączają  :smile:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Nabór się nie skończy.
> Skończy się pula środków przeznaczonych na Mój Prąd 3.0.
> Może będzie zwiększona pula środków.


Skończy się, bo nabór kończy data - 22.12.2021 r. lub wyczerpanie alokacji budżetu.

Jeśli chodzi o zwiększenie puli, to według wszelkich zapowiedzi nie zostanie ona zwiększona (chyba że nagle coś się zmieni). Kolejne pieniądze mają być dopiero w czwartym naborze już po nowelizacji ustawy OZE

----------


## d7d

Nie można zgłosić 250 lub 300 tysięcy wniosków do 21.12.2021 ?
Ostatni ze puli wygrywającej czyli z puli 178 tysięcy będzie rozpatrzony pewnie w połowie 2022 roku.
Początkowy gwałtowny wzrost liczby wniosków wynikał ze zgłaszania zeszłorocznych instalacji.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Może można, ale wtedy duża część z nich i tak nie zostanie rozpatrzona bo nie będzie budżetu. Ewentualnie trafią do kolejnego naboru, ale raczej nie automatycznie, tylko tak jak to było teraz - trzeba będzie zgłosić wniosek jeszcze raz. Poza tym, jeżeli będą wiedzieli, że budżet się skończył już we wrześniu, to nabór nie potrwa do 21 grudnia tylko skończy się wcześniej. Przecież II nabór też nie trwał do końca...

----------


## wykrot

> 3.000 zł pojawi się pewnie w przyszłym roku.
> Jeżeli się pojawi...


Przecież to ma być z pieniędzy unijnych, na walkę o po-covid-owe przeżycie. Z KPO. A Krajowy Plan Odbudowy wpadł w Brukseli do kosza, więc skąd się te piniądzory wezmą? W kasie ni ma. Som tylko obietnice, tych jest cała fura. Niektórym to wystarcza, więc wszystko jest ok.

----------


## wykrot

> Tak, ale raczej już przy jakimś rozwiązaniu wspierającym autokonsumpcję np. z magazynami energii i nie wiadomo jaka kwota. Jak dołożą magazyny energii to może będzie wyższa


Wykreśl z marzeń te magazyny energii, bo to byłyby pieniądze wyrzucone na wiatr. Już lepiej je przepić lub próbować zrobić jakiś następne kopertowe wybory. przynajmniej jakieś drukarnie zarobią.

----------


## d7d

Unia stwierdzi że najważniejszy jest szary człowiek i kasę jednak da  :smile: 
Magazyny energii to za duże koszty i poza sporadycznymi wyjątkami nie mają sensu.

Większy sens ma dopłata do domowych instalacji PV niż dopłaty do samochodów elektrycznych.

----------


## wykrot

> Unia stwierdzi że najważniejszy jest szary człowiek i kasę jednak da


No owszem, da. Tylko nie wiadomo kiedy. A ludzie wnioski złożyli w lipcu i.... cisza. Cisza stąd, że nic nie dźwięczy, ani nie szeleści w przekazach z Brukseli.



> Magazyny energii to za duże koszty i poza sporadycznymi wyjątkami nie mają sensu.


Zdecydowanie. Litu wystarczy może na telefony i częściowo na auta. Dlatego nie ma żadnego sensu pchanie się w eksperymenty z litowymi magazynami energii. Oczywiście, tak jak napisałeś, poza sporadycznymi wyjątkami.



> Większy sens ma dopłata do domowych instalacji PV niż dopłaty do samochodów elektrycznych.


Dopłata do aut elektrycznym to kolejne fundowanie zabawek dla bogatych z kieszeni biedoty.

----------


## goguś

Miast tych durnych dopłat do tych durnych paneli lepiej by tę kasę przeznaczali na elektrownie wiatrowe gdzie tylko się da i ile się da tzn ile środków na to przeznaczają a panele na dachu tylko prywatnie .

----------


## d7d

Kto ma budować te elektrownie wiatrowe i za czyje pieniądze?
To mają być państwowe wiatraki?
Co odległością 10 x h ?
Jakie będą zyski dla szarego obywatela?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Wykreśl z marzeń te magazyny energii, bo to byłyby pieniądze wyrzucone na wiatr. Już lepiej je przepić lub próbować zrobić jakiś następne kopertowe wybory. przynajmniej jakieś drukarnie zarobią.


Kolejna edycja programu ma mocno wspierać autokonsumpcje, a jednym ze sposobów na jej zwiększenie jest właśnie wykorzystanie magazynów energii, które były wielokrotnie wspominane w zapowiedziach kolejnej edycji programu. Co więcej, moim zdaniem magazyny energii są obecnie na takim etapie rozwoju, że bez wsparcia finansowego z zewnątrz, trudno im się będzie rozwinąć.  Jeżeli dotacja będzie np. tylko dla instalacji z magazynem , to pewnie zainteresowaniem programem nie będzie już tak duże i tyle.

----------


## goguś

> Kto ma budować te elektrownie wiatrowe i za czyje pieniądze?
> To mają być państwowe wiatraki?
> Co odległością 10 x h ?
> Jakie będą zyski dla szarego obywatela?


Nie muszą być państwowe przecież każdy kto by chciał stawiać to tylko on by dostał dotację , dotowanie w fotovoltaikę czkawką się objawi za chwilę , wiatrak ma zdecydowaną przewagę .

----------


## d7d

Do postawienia wiatraka potrzebne są hektary (10 H) .
Do postawienie instalacji PV wystarczy dach własnego domu lub działka/

Dotacje do wiatraków są zbędne.
Zwykły obywatel nic z tego nie będzie miał.

----------


## goguś

> Do postawienia wiatraka potrzebne są hektary (10 H) .
> Do postawienie instalacji PV wystarczy dach własnego domu lub działka/
> 
> Dotacje do wiatraków są zbędne.
> Zwykły obywatel nic z tego nie będzie miał.


Aha i mam to mieć za pewnik ?? ci Niemcy to jednak chyba barany skoro nic z tego nie maja a nastawiali już ich chyba z milion . :big grin:

----------


## Pytajnick

> Aha i mam to mieć za pewnik ?? ci Niemcy to jednak chyba barany skoro nic z tego nie maja a nastawiali już ich chyba z milion .


No cóż - Do 2024 roku na złom w Niemczech ma trafić 70 tysięcy ton materiałów pochodzących tylko z samych łopat wiatraków - alarmuje Federalna Agencja Środowiska. Urzędnicy ostrzegają, że Niemcy będą miały poważne problemy z utylizacją zużytych części turbin wiatrowych. Problem nagłośnił portal Clean Energy Wire.

https://www.polsatnews.pl/wiadomosc/...zaniepokojone/

Dostępne procesy utylizacji łopat jak piroliza czy mielenie są bardzo energochłonne, przez co także kosztowne, dlatego sporo właścicieli turbin najzwyczajniej przekazuje je na składowiska, co jest najgorszym z możliwych rozwiązań, ponieważ łopaty będą zalegać tam setki lat.
W USA je zakopują na pustynnych terenach. Kiedyś będą budzić zdziwienie archeologów  :wink:

----------


## d7d

Tak, będzie to problem ale nie jest jedyny śmieć który zalega i będzie zalegać.
Z wiatraków jest i będzie pożytek.
A z opakowań jednorazowych pakowanych w kolejne jednorazowe nie ma i nigdy nie będzie pożytku.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Tak, będzie to problem ale nie jest jedyny śmieć który zalega i będzie zalegać.
> Z wiatraków jest i będzie pożytek.
> A z opakowań jednorazowych pakowanych w kolejne jednorazowe nie ma i nigdy nie będzie pożytku.


Że niby nikt na tych opakowaniach nie zarabia? Jeśli jednak tak, to jest to dla niego pożytek.  :cool:

----------


## d7d

Producent opakowań i sprzedawca zarabia a klient musi za to płacić.
Wiatrak produkuje prąd OZE i jest z tego pożytek.
Opakowania zaśmiecają środowisko.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Producent opakowań i sprzedawca zarabia a klient musi za to płacić.
> Wiatrak produkuje prąd OZE i jest z tego pożytek.
> Opakowania zaśmiecają środowisko.


No ale chyba nie powiesz, że zakopywane w ziemi śmigła, czy tony żelbetu ziemię użyźniają?  Ja trochę żyję na tym świecie i pamiętam jaki pożyteczny był DDT (azotox) i co z tego wyszło. Pamiętam ekologów krzyczących stop z papierowymi opakowaniami,bo przez to lasy giną! Stop z hutami szkła, bo nieekologiczne! Przecież jest plastik i recycling!  No i efekt jest. A jak który ekolog się do błędu przyzna albo nie daj boże wspomni, że globalne ocieplenie nie jest takie jak je media opisuja, to dostaje bana na fejsach, twitach itp, mimo że był założycielem Greenpeace. Polecam film Climate Hustle2 z 2020r  :cool:

----------


## wykrot

> Miast tych durnych dopłat do tych durnych paneli lepiej by tę kasę przeznaczali na elektrownie wiatrowe gdzie tylko się da i ile się da tzn ile środków na to przeznaczają a panele na dachu tylko prywatnie .


Nie można, bo szum łopat zakłóca sen pani minister (byłej), a obecnej europosłanki PiS A. Zalewskiej. W związku z tym, miejsce dla naszych wiatraków jest najbliżej na Madagaskarze.

----------


## wykrot

> Kolejna edycja programu ma mocno wspierać autokonsumpcje, a jednym ze sposobów na jej zwiększenie jest właśnie wykorzystanie magazynów energii, które były wielokrotnie wspominane w zapowiedziach kolejnej edycji programu. Co więcej, moim zdaniem magazyny energii są obecnie na takim etapie rozwoju, że bez wsparcia finansowego z zewnątrz, trudno im się będzie rozwinąć.  Jeżeli dotacja będzie np. tylko dla instalacji z magazynem , to pewnie zainteresowaniem programem nie będzie już tak duże i tyle.


Już Ci tłumaczyłem, że na ziemskim globie nie ma tyle litu, żeby upowszechnić współczesne magazyny energii. Więc wprowadzenie dzisiaj dopłat do nich, byłoby kolejnym zabieraniem ostatnich groszy biedakom, żeby sfinansować zabawki  milionerom. Mam odruch wymiotny na samą myśl o takim rozwiązaniu.

----------


## wykrot

> Do postawienia wiatraka potrzebne są hektary (10 H) .
> Do postawienie instalacji PV wystarczy dach własnego domu lub działka/
> 
> Dotacje do wiatraków są zbędne.
> Zwykły obywatel nic z tego nie będzie miał.


Problemem ponadto jest zwyczajny brak kadry. Tak, tak! Mnóstwo farm fotowoltaicznych czeka miesiącami na odbiór techniczny przez operatorów sieci, bo nie ma kto tego robić. A jak jeszcze dojdą do tego wiatraki, to kilka, kilkanaście miesięcy, przemieni się w lata oczekiwania. Polecam opracowania publikowane na portalu https://wysokienapiecie.pl

----------


## wykrot

Konkretnie to opracowanie https://wysokienapiecie.pl/39827-far...knely-w-sieci/

----------


## d7d

> No ale chyba nie powiesz, że zakopywane w ziemi śmigła, czy tony żelbetu ziemię użyźniają?  Ja trochę żyję na tym świecie i pamiętam jaki pożyteczny był DDT (azotox) i co z tego wyszło. Pamiętam ekologów krzyczących stop z papierowymi opakowaniami,bo przez to lasy giną! Stop z hutami szkła, bo nieekologiczne! Przecież jest plastik i recycling!  No i efekt jest. A jak który ekolog się do błędu przyzna albo nie daj boże wspomni, że globalne ocieplenie nie jest takie jak je media opisuja, to dostaje bana na fejsach, twitach itp, mimo że był założycielem Greenpeace. Polecam film Climate Hustle2 z 2020r


Nie powiem i nie powiedziałem tego.
Z wiatraków jest pożytek - jest ee z OZE.
Tak, lasy giną. A lasy to nie tylko rosnące w nich drzewa.
Plastik nie jest w wiecznym recyclingu.Szkło też nie jest.
To chyba wiesz.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Nie powiem i nie powiedziałem tego.
> Z wiatraków jest pożytek - jest ee z OZE.
> Tak, lasy giną. A lasy to nie tylko rosnące w nich drzewa.
> Plastik nie jest w wiecznym recyclingu.Szkło też nie jest.
> To chyba wiesz.


A propos lasów - w moim rejonie, dla pożytku postawienia 2 turbin, na odcinku ponad 2km poszerzono drogę, by mogły przejechać nią TIRy ze śmigłami. Jest teraz nawet na google map. Tyle że to była wcześnie dróżka na ledwo dwa rowery obok siebie, biegnąca przez las i wycięto mnóstwo drzew, sosen jak i liściastych. No ale, to zapewne jednostkowy przypadek...mam nadzieję..i tylko w najbardziej zalesionym w PL województwie..hmm.

----------


## d7d

Pewnie niepotrzebnie wycięli a może nawet szkodliwie.. Ciekawe kto jest inwestorem.
Grunt pod wiatrakami jest prywatny i las i droga?
Ekolodzy nie protestowani? Były zgody na wycinkę drzew?

----------


## wykrot

A ja uważam, że w wielu przypadkach, argument szkodliwości wycinania drzew, jest nadużywany. Oczywiście, chodzi mi o wycinki drzew w lasach gospodarczych, a nie w puszczach czy leśnych matecznikach. I mówię to z pozycji osoby, która w życiu zasadziła tysiące drzew. Ale i wycięła niemało. W każdym razie, ja taką wycinką na pewno nie zaszkodziłem ani przyrodzie, ani klimatowi. Bo i tak jestem sporo "na plus". Dlatego spoglądajmy na wszystko raczej od strony bilansu, aby nie było, że za wycięcie drzewa jest wyższa kara niż za zabicie człowieka.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Pewnie niepotrzebnie wycięli a może nawet szkodliwie.. Ciekawe kto jest inwestorem.
> Grunt pod wiatrakami jest prywatny i las i droga?
> Ekolodzy nie protestowani? Były zgody na wycinkę drzew?


Te dwa wiatraki są prywatnego inwestora na jego gruncie, reszta państwowa. Ekolodzy w sprawie wiatraków?  :cool:  Akcja była taka, że ludzie jeszcze jesienią jeździli ścieżynką rowerami a na wiosnę zobaczyli drogę wysypaną kamolami jak na torach , po których rowerem nie dało rady jechać.
Wspomniałeś wcześniej o 10H. We wsi Drożków przy DK287 od niedawna stoją nowe turbiny. Na geoportalu (po lewej jadąc od strony Żar) są tylko ich podstawy, bo świerzynki. Odległość od domu najbliższego 540m do innych 650-700m. Na nic protesty mieszkańców. Da się? Da się! Wykonawcą jest polska spółka dla  Szwedów z OX2, którzy sprzedali farmę Niemcom  z Monachium - MEAG. Najbardziej pewnie "ucieszony" jest ten, kto się niedawno wybudował na swoim polu, z dala od drogi a tu sru i ma wiatraczek.

----------


## d7d

Sprawdź kiedy dostali Pozwolenie na Budowę.
Przed ustawą czy już po.

----------


## goguś

> Już Ci tłumaczyłem, że na ziemskim globie nie ma tyle litu, żeby upowszechnić współczesne magazyny energii. Więc wprowadzenie dzisiaj dopłat do nich, byłoby kolejnym zabieraniem ostatnich groszy biedakom, żeby sfinansować zabawki  milionerom. Mam odruch wymiotny na samą myśl o takim rozwiązaniu.


Mam to samo .

----------


## Pytajnick

> Sprawdź kiedy dostali Pozwolenie na Budowę.
> Przed ustawą czy już po.


Z tego co pamiętam, bo już sporo lat minęło - na spotkaniach z mieszkańcami była mowa o wiatrakach w innych lokalizacjach i w innej ilości. Firma postawiła najpierw te na neutralnym terenie a później próbowała pod domami na co nikt wcześniej się nie godził...oprócz wydających pozwolenie.Skoro 9 lat trwała batalia , to raczej czysta nie była. Niestety, jak widać ludzie się nie liczą.

----------


## d7d

Te dwa wiatraki są blisko zabudowań?
Stare pozwolenie to pewnie stare zasady. A co do ludzi - to ci którzy na tym zarabiają raczej są za a ci którzy nie zarabiają na ogół są przeciwni takiej budowie.
Dotyczy wszystkich budów.

Ile tych drzew wycieli na zmianę dróżki na drogę dojazdową?
To jest normalna droga?

----------


## goguś

Kilka drzewek ważniejsze od ciepła w domu i pracy w firmie ot logika .

----------


## d7d

Jeżeli budując dwa wiatraki wycięli kilka drzewek to nie ma eko-problemu.
*Pytajnick*
_"była wcześnie dróżka na ledwo dwa rowery obok siebie, biegnąca przez las i wycięto mnóstwo drzew, sosen jak i liściastych"_

----------


## kardons26

MAm takie pytanie. Nie wiadomo jak długo potrwa rozpatrywanie wniosków. JAk dalej nie będzie informacji do wiosny to jak rozliczyć pita. JAka suma ma być w rozliczeniu czy zakladać odjęcie 3000 tyś zł?

----------


## CityMatic

https://youtu.be/k6rt7beKMKU

----------


## fotohobby

> MAm takie pytanie. Nie wiadomo jak długo potrwa rozpatrywanie wniosków. JAk dalej nie będzie informacji do wiosny to jak rozliczyć pita. JAka suma ma być w rozliczeniu czy zakladać odjęcie 3000 tyś zł?


3000 tyś zł ?
Gdzie takie dotacje dają ?  :smile: 

Co do dotacji - jak przelew przyjdzie do kwietnia, to go rozliczysz, jeśli później, to za rok.

----------


## d7d

> MAm takie pytanie. Nie wiadomo jak długo potrwa rozpatrywanie wniosków. JAk dalej nie będzie informacji do wiosny to jak rozliczyć pita. JAka suma ma być w rozliczeniu czy zakladać odjęcie 3000 tyś zł?


Spoko, trzech milionów Tobie nie zwrócą.
Nie dostaniesz 3.000 zł do końca roku to nie odliczysz.
Odliczysz w przyszłym roku z odpowiednią korektą poprzedniego roku.

----------


## henrykow

> Jeżeli budując dwa wiatraki wycięli kilka drzewek to nie ma eko-problemu.
> *wykrot* napisał że:
> 
> _"była wcześnie dróżka na ledwo dwa rowery obok siebie, biegnąca przez las i wycięto mnóstwo drzew, sosen jak i liściastych"_


 :jaw drop: Oooo czyżby aby na pewno? Wciskasz komuś słowa których nie napisał a uważasz się za tak bardzo skrupulatnego, tak jesteś skrupulatnym ale kłamca, wstyd i żenada. Pokazałem to celowo bo innemu umiesz dopiec ynteligentnie ale swoich byków nie zauważasz.
Te słowa napisal nie kto inny jak  @Pytajnik



> była wcześnie dróżka na ledwo dwa rowery obok siebie, biegnąca przez las i wycięto mnóstwo drzew, sosen jak i liściastych. .

----------


## kulibob

> Oooo czyżby aby na pewno? Wciskasz komuś słowa których nie napisał a uważasz się za tak bardzo skrupulatnego, tak jesteś skrupulatnym ale kłamca, wstyd i żenada. Pokazałem to celowo bo innemu umiesz dopiec ynteligentnie ale swoich byków nie zauważasz.
> Te słowa napisal nie kto inny jak  @Pytajnik


Ty masz w ogóle PV czy biedamental nie pozwolił założyć?

----------


## d7d

> Oooo czyżby aby na pewno? Wciskasz komuś słowa których nie napisał a uważasz się za tak bardzo skrupulatnego, tak jesteś skrupulatnym ale kłamca, wstyd i żenada. Pokazałem to celowo bo innemu umiesz dopiec ynteligentnie ale swoich byków nie zauważasz.
> Te słowa napisal nie kto inny jak  @Pytajnik


Oooo! Dziękuję Ci Panie (autorze określenia



> Wciskasz komuś słowa których nie napisał a uważasz się za tak bardzo skrupulatnego, *tak jesteś skrupulatnym ale kłamca, wstyd i żenada*. Pokazałem to celowo bo innemu umiesz dopiec *ynteligentnie* ale swoich byków nie zauważasz.


za zwrócenie bardzo słusznej uwagi - to był mój błąd !!

Przepraszam zainteresowane i uwikłane osoby 
*Pytajnick* za pominięcia Autorstwa
*wykrot* za przypisanie Autorstwa.

----------


## d7d

> Oooo czyżby aby na pewno? Wciskasz komuś słowa których nie napisał a uważasz się za tak bardzo skrupulatnego, tak jesteś skrupulatnym ale kłamca, wstyd i żenada. Pokazałem to celowo bo innemu umiesz dopiec ynteligentnie ale swoich byków nie zauważasz.
> *Te słowa napisal nie kto inny jak  @Pytajnik[*


Cytowany tekst napisał *Pytajnick* a nie *Pytajnik*
czyli, cytując @henrykow, jesteś "kłamca, wstyd i żenada" + "ynteligentnie"  :wink: 

PS @henrykow - masz problem z gramatyką i ortografią. 
Masz problem z kulturą wypowiedzi na FM.
Wspomną także o kłamstwach w temacie COVID-19.

----------


## henrykow

> PS @henrykow - masz problem z gramatyką i ortografią. 
> Masz problem z kulturą wypowiedzi na FM.
> Wspomną także o kłamstwach w temacie COVID-19.


O ile można nazwać to problemem to odpowiem że mam nie mniejszy  z tymi rzeczami niż Ty.
A to że atakujesz mnie personalnie od dwóch miesięcy z uporem maniaka to już nawet nie wspomnę :tongue:

----------


## d7d

Nie atakuję ciebie personalnie.
Mogłeś zgłosić w sposób normalny błąd w moim wpisie. 
Bez zaśmiecania tego tematu zbędnym komentarzem.
Złośliwe komentarze możesz umieszczać w temacie KORONAWIRUS.

Peace @ Love  :smile:

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Witam
Mieliście taką sytuację, że wniosek mój prąd 3,0 został mi cofnięty do poprawy bo nie wpisałem numeru PPE polskiego, bo wg. nich PPE zaczynający się od 590 ... jest międzynarodowym. Na umowie i zaświadczeniu OSD mam tylko ten jeden numer. Polski wg. nich zaczyna się od 48 lub PL. W generatorze starych  PPE wyskakuje mi nr PPE zaczynający się od PROD ......

----------


## d7d

Takie jest wyjaśnienie we wniosku



> Numer punktu poboru energii (PPE) – znajdziesz na umowie z dostawcą lub na fakturze za energię.
> Od roku 2020 wdrażane jest rozwiązanie mające na celu usystematyzować numerację punktów poboru energii (PPE). Każdy numer PPE w Polsce będzie rozpoczynać się od ciągu cyfr 590(…). Jeżeli na dokumentacji przesyłanej przez Operatora sieci dystrybucyjnej (np. Energa, Enea, PGE), w tym na fakturach za energię, operator powołuje się na numer punktu poboru energii (PPE), zaczynający się od 590(…) – wpisz ten numer w pole pn. „Międzynarodowy numer punktu poboru energii (PPE)”.
> W przypadku, gdy numer PPE nie rozpoczyna się od ciągu cyfr 590(…), wówczas wpisz numer w pole „Krajowy numer punktu poboru energii (PPE)”. Jeżeli natomiast Twój operator używa jednocześnie dwóch z ww. standardów numeracji PPE, wpisz obydwa w odpowiednie pola.
> 
> Pamiętaj – międzynarodowy numer PPE zaczyna się od ciągu cyfr 590(…), a cały numer liczy 18 cyfr.


Stary numer PPE: PLENED zaczyna się od 00000590xxx też ma w swoim ciągu 590 ale jest to ciąg 26 cyfr a nie 18 cyfr.

Zadzwoń do ZE lub do NFOŚiGW co wpisać we wniosku.

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Taką odpowiedź dostałem z funduszu.

Szanowny Panie,
Wpisał Pan numery do złych rubryk.
Proszę przeczytać komunikat.
Nr międzynarodowy proszę wpisać we wniosku w pole: nr międzynarodowy.
Nr krajowy proszę wpisać we wniosku w pole: krajowy nr .

Wydział Mój Prąd

----------


## Michalmon

> Witam
> Mieliście taką sytuację, że wniosek mój prąd 3,0 został mi cofnięty do poprawy bo nie wpisałem numeru PPE polskiego, bo wg. nich PPE zaczynający się od 590 ... jest międzynarodowym. Na umowie i zaświadczeniu OSD mam tylko ten jeden numer. Polski wg. nich zaczyna się od 48 lub PL. W generatorze starych  PPE wyskakuje mi nr PPE zaczynający się od PROD ......


Też pisałem ten numer w złe pole.
Jednakże nie otrzymałem jeszcze prośby o poprawienie wniosku (choć złożyłem go prawie na samym początku).
Proszę daj znać, kiedy złożyłeś swój wniosek?

----------


## martingg

tak z ciekawości Falownik 11A moduł 13.23A prądu pracy w STC 13.99A co tutaj może nie zagrać?  :big grin:  w ogóle się na tym nie znam

----------


## krzys_i_aga

> Też pisałem ten numer w złe pole.
> Jednakże nie otrzymałem jeszcze prośby o poprawienie wniosku (choć złożyłem go prawie na samym początku).
> Proszę daj znać, kiedy złożyłeś swój wniosek?


Złożyłem 01 lipca. Jak to bywa z pismami urzędowymi trzeba 10 razy przeczytać żeby zrozumieć. A generalnie chodziło o to, że numer 590 ... wpisałem jako numer krajowy, wiec przepisałem do numeru międzynarodowego co jest ewidentną bzdurą gdyż od września 2020 jest tylko jeden numer ............ Mam nadzieję, że dobrze bo poprawić można tylko raz ... Chociaż tylko taki mam na OSD....

----------


## Michalmon

> Złożyłem 01 lipca. Jak to bywa z pismami urzędowymi trzeba 10 razy przeczytać żeby zrozumieć. A generalnie chodziło o to, że numer 590 ... wpisałem jako numer krajowy, wiec przepisałem do numeru międzynarodowego co jest ewidentną bzdurą gdyż od września 2020 jest tylko jeden numer ............ Mam nadzieję, że dobrze bo poprawić można tylko raz ... Chociaż tylko taki mam na OSD....


Dzięki za info.
Ja złożyłem 5 lipca, a więc mają jeszcze czas  :wink:

----------


## goguś

A ja nie założyłem więc teraz już całkiem to bezsensu wydawanie kasy aby komuś było dobrze , jak wymienią liczniki to zdalnie będą odcinać foto to raz a dwa płacić będą grosze a jak potrzebujesz to płacić będziesz jak za zboże ,szkoda kasy.

----------


## d7d

Nie masz racji.
Warto zakładać - dobrze robi się sobie a nie komuś.
Opłacalność liczona w "a za ile to się zwróci" zależy od kosztów i uzysków z instalacji PV.

----------


## fotohobby

No tak, ale jeśli to ma być 15lat, to też bym podziękował...

----------


## d7d

Dzisiaj może to być 15 lat a po kolejne podwyżce 14 lat a z pół roku może już po 10 latach. 
Nikt nie zakładał powyżej ee w granicach 20-30-40% a takie są oczekiwania sprzedawców pradu.
Za chwile dołączą się też dystrybutorzy z podobnymi oczekiwaniami.

Niestety wolę "zwrot" za 15 lat niż galopujące podwyżki prądu i gazu.

----------


## goguś

Najnowsze doniesienie przeczą aby nam to się opłaciło zwłaszcza po obowiązkowej wymianie liczników tych zdalnych wtedy w każdej chwili będą wyłączać wg swojego uznania , jedyny sens to 3-4 panele dla swoich celów bez podłączenia do sieci , podobno po nowym roku 1kwh będzie po 1,20zł a skupować będą po ok 25 groszy i jeszcze medytują na temat kosztów przesyłu itp , jednym słowem nie warto .
a do swoich celów lepiej inwestować w wiatrak bo przynajmniej zimą coś tam da i przeważnie we wredną pogodę są też wredne wiatry   ale to też tylko i wyłącznie dla siebie .

----------


## d7d

Słyszałem, że po nowym roku firmy będę płacić za montaż PV na dachach i w ogrodach....
Będzie to tańsze niż utylizacja nikomu niepotrzebnych modułów  :smile:

----------


## Stermaj

Hm, przyznaję fotowoltaika to be, nie montujcie tego. Same z tym problemy. Dachy i altanki się palą z byle powodu a o trawie pod wolnostojącymi instalacjami już nie wspomnę. Ja zrezygnowałem całkowicie z elektryki na rzecz świeczek. Postawiłem sławojkę kąpię się w rzeczce jak jest ciepła woda. Same oszczędności, zakupiłem kufajki, walonki, i czapki uszanki a co mi tam jak oszczędzać to oszczędzać na całego. Właściwie to przeniosłem się do wykopanej ziemianki w ogrodzie i nie muszę nawet ogrzewać domu, taki jestem zaradny a co, kto bogatemu zabroni.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> Hm, przyznaję fotowoltaika to be, nie montujcie tego. Same z tym problemy. Dachy i altanki się palą z byle powodu a o trawie pod wolnostojącymi instalacjami już nie wspomnę. Ja zrezygnowałem całkowicie z elektryki na rzecz świeczek. Postawiłem sławojkę kąpię się w rzeczce jak jest ciepła woda. Same oszczędności, zakupiłem kufajki, walonki, i czapki uszanki a co mi tam jak oszczędzać to oszczędzać na całego. Właściwie to przeniosłem się do wykopanej ziemianki w ogrodzie i nie muszę nawet ogrzewać domu, taki jestem zaradny a co, kto bogatemu zabroni.


A wziąłeś na to dotacje i odpisałeś od podatku?
Bo jak nie to ci się nie zwróci.  :smile:

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> ...
> Warto zakładać - dobrze robi się sobie a nie komuś.
> Opłacalność liczona w "a za ile to się zwróci" zależy od kosztów i uzysków z instalacji PV.


Też mi się tak wydaje.
Czytając Forum Muratora i inne komentarze dotyczące inwestycji w nowe technologie w domach jednorodzinnych (głównie chodzi o PV i pompy ciepła) bardzo często (prawie zawsze ) przewija się to słynne " kiedy to się zwróci?". Możecie mi wytłumaczyć o co chodzi z tym "kiedy to się zwróci?". Zwrócić to się może co najwyżej Żołądkowa Gorzka jak przesadzimy z jej ilością - ale inwestycje poprawiające komfort życia we własnym domu ???? Co ma się tam zwracać???
A jak Kowalski z Panią Kowalską planują budowę domu - to biorą kalkulator i liczą kiedy im się to zwróci w porównaniu do tego jakby wynajmowali dwa pokoje w czynszowej kamienicy lub bloku z wielkiej płyty? I co im wychodzi na tym kalkulatorze? Że to się nie zwróci. Nie można tego przeliczyć. To jest nie przeliczalne.
Jak Kowalscy idą po nowe auto do salonu (no dobra-może nie ma takich za dużo) to czy liczą kiedy zwróci im się różnica pomiędzy Mercedesem a Maluchem? A może lepiej jeździć tramwajem. Trzeba by przeliczyć wartość samochodu+paliwa+napraw przez koszt biletu miesięcznego i zobaczyć kiedy taki zakup się zwróci.
Dlaczego wszyscy przeliczają kiedy się zwróci pompa ciepła a nikt  nie przelicza kiedy się zwróci piec na ekogroszek, czy zwykły śmieciuch?
Czy jak planujecie wakacje to jeździcie palcem po mapie i szukacie gdzie tu by było najtaniej? I liczycie na kalkulatorze kiedy i czy w ogóle wakacje w Grecji czy Chorwacji zwrócą się w porównaniu z wyjazdem do ośrodka robotniczego w Gąskach (...przepraszam Gąski  :wink:   )
W życiu są wydatki które się nigdy nie zwrócą. 
Jak ktoś pyta - "kiedy zwrócą mi się panele FV na dachu?" to rozumiem że trzyma w ręku 30 tysi złotych polskich i rozkminia - " wydać na panele czy wrzucić do skarbonki i zostawić na rachunki za prąd na następne 10-15 lat???". Nikt tak nie liczy. Na pytanie "Kiedy się zwróci?" można odpowiedzieć pytaniem - " Czy wolisz przez następne 20 lat płacić za prąd 40 zł za rachunek dwumiesięczny czy 400, 500, 600 zł ? Ja wolę 40.
Tak samo z pompą ciepła. Panie - to się nigdy nie zwróci. Sprężarka Panu zdechnie za dwa lata, a po wichurze pewnie nie będzie prądu przez tydzień i Pan zamarzniesz. Węgiel najtaniej.
Jak jesteś młody, zarabiasz i masz za co - to wkładaj te wszystkie pompy, panele, wentylacje mechaniczne i inne "cuda wianki na kiju" i ciesz się z mieszkania w bezobsługowym i w miarę tanim w utrzymaniu budynku. Bo za 30-40 lat to będzie latanie po lekarzach i połowę renty czy emerytury na lekarstwa i lekarzy pójdzie (i wtedy ten rachunek 500-600zł za prąd będzie bolał dużo bardziej niż dzisiaj).
To tyle w kwestii "kiedy mi się to zwróci?"
 :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> (głównie chodzi o FV i pompy ciepła)


Faktura VAT? Każdemu VATowcowi zwraca się od razu przez VAT naliczony.




> Możecie mi wytłumaczyć o co chodzi z tym "kiedy to się zwróci?"





> Wiesz co to TCO? Jak mamy różne sposoby zaspokojenia jakiejś potrzeby (np. dostarczenia prądu do ogrzewania) - to należy policzyć koszty nabycia, serwisowania, używania a w końcu złomowania sprzętu. Najlepiej to jeszcze sprowadzić do NPV. I jeżeli inne aspekty nie robią różnicy - wybrać rozwiązanie, które jest TCO najtańsze. Jakoś tak zazwyczaj się składa, że wyższy wydatek na starcie oznacza niższe koszty używania. Ale z utylizacją już różnie bywa. Jeżeli coś na starcie jest droższe, ale TCO ma niższe, to można powiedzieć, że się zwróci względem innych rozwiązań które są tańsze na starcie.
> 
> Jaką masz alternatywę dla kanapy, która zaspokoi potrzebę wygodnego siedzenia a może i spania od czasu do czasu?
> 
> Możemy rezygnować z jakichś potrzeb, bo dojdziemy do wniosku, że nie są tak ważne, żeby na nie przeznaczać środki - bo np. uznamy, że wystarczająco wygodne siedzenie przed TV zapewni nam krzesło przyniesione z jadalni a łoże dla gości będzie w formie nadmuchiwanego materaca, który i tak mamy na potrzeby biwakkowania, a pieniądze wydamy na wakacje marzeń.
> 
> Oczywiście mogą być aspekty niefinansowe, które robią różnicę i nawet jak wyjdzie odrobinę drożej, to możemy wybrać rozwiązanie, które np. będzie mniej awaryjne, mniej obsługowe czy będzie miało lepsze warunki gwarancji.
> 
> Zarówno PC jak i PV nie jest tak ekoolgiczne (a PV tak bezobsługowe) jak twierdzi marketing. Już zaczynają się zastanawiać, jak utylizować PV. Bo przecież wieczne nie są - a zawierają substancje szkodliwe. A szkło, którego też tam sporo, ma najdłuższy okres rozkładu z wytworów człowieka. Analogicznie z PC - która przynajmniej raz wypuści cały swój gaz do atmosfery (przynajmniej te, co nie są dozorowane na podstawie f-gazów). Bo albo przy awarii gaz sam uleci, albo nikt nie będzie się przejmował jego odessaniem przy wyburzaniu budynku czy wymianie padniętej PC na nową.







> Jak wydasz 30k zł więcej, na system grzewczy, niz najtańszy o podobnej funkcjonalności (tu wodna podłogówka+PC vs kable i bojler) co pozwoli co roku zaoszczędzić 1000 zł na rachunkach to zwróci się po 30 latach. O ile w tym czasie nie będzie wymagała dodatkowych nakładów i na koniec nie dostaniemy nic za złom ani nie zapłacimy za utylizację.
> 
> Jak ktoś kupuje auto za 50K zł, i koszt jego utrzymania jest o 500zł/mies niższy, niz wcześniej wydawal na taksówki, to zwróci mu się po 100 miesiącach - przy tym samym założeniu, co wyżej.
> 
> Fachowo nazywa się to NPV i wybierać należy rozwiązanie, które ma najwyższą NPV





> A jak Kowalski z Panią Kowalską planują budowę domu - to biorą kalkulator i liczą kiedy im się to zwróci w porównaniu do tego jakby wynajmowali dwa pokoje w czynszowej kamienicy lub bloku z wielkiej płyty? I co im wychodzi na tym kalkulatorze?


Ja tak. Jeszcze kalkulowałem kupno mieszkania. Budowa domu wyszła najtaniej.




> Że to się nie zwróci. Nie można tego przeliczyć. To jest nie przeliczalne.


Oczywiście, że jest.




> Jak ktoś pyta - "kiedy zwrócą mi się panele FV na dachu?" to rozumiem że trzyma w ręku 30 tys. złotych polskich i rozkminia - " wydać na panele czy wrzucić do skarbonki i zostawić na rachunki za prąd na następne 10-15 lat". Nikt tak nie liczy.


Ja tak. I każdy rozgarnięty przedsiębiorca tak liczy. Oczywiście warto rozważyć wszelkie możliwe alternatywne rozwiązania i porównać - finansowanie z oszczędności, z kredytu, kupno prądu od sprzedawcy, budowa wiatraka, PV, kolektory - wszystko, co zaspokoi konkretną potrzebę.

----------


## mitch

> Ja tak. Jeszcze kalkulowałem kupno mieszkania. Budowa domu wyszła najtaniej.


Ja chcę doprecyzować tę kwestię. Niektórzy po osiągnięciu pewnego (*skreśl niewłaściwe) poziomu zarobków, wieku, oszczędności zwracają uwagę nie tylko na kalkulację opłacalności. Ja np. zasadniczo nie lubię ludzi. Co za tym idzie, byłem w stanie (i nadal jestem) poświęcić więcej pieniędzy tylko po to, by zminimalizować interakcje z sąsiadami. Wiem, dziwny jestem, aczkolwiek znam co najmniej jedną osobę, która podziela moją opinię i mieszka w tej samej wsi co ja. Czyli jest nas już dwóch, to nie lada siła  :smile:

----------


## Stermaj

> A wziąłeś na to dotacje i odpisałeś od podatku?
> Bo jak nie to ci się nie zwróci.


No wiesz honor mi nie pozwalał wziąć na to dotacji a o odpisie od dochodu już nie wspomnę.
O zwracaniu nic nie pisałem, może nie zwróci a jak zwróci to będą cofki to wtedy zastanowię się co z nimi zrobić.

----------


## Stermaj

> Ja chcę doprecyzować tę kwestię. Niektórzy po osiągnięciu pewnego (*skreśl niewłaściwe) poziomu zarobków, wieku, oszczędności zwracają uwagę nie tylko na kalkulację opłacalności. Ja np. zasadniczo nie lubię ludzi. Co za tym idzie, byłem w stanie (i nadal jestem) poświęcić więcej pieniędzy tylko po to, by zminimalizować interakcje z sąsiadami. Wiem, dziwny jestem, aczkolwiek znam co najmniej jedną osobę, która podziela moją opinię i mieszka w tej samej wsi co ja. Czyli jest nas już dwóch, to nie lada siła


No tak o gustach się nie dyskutuje.
Dodam tylko, że ja mam sposób na pozytywne interreakcje z sąsiadami i będę się tego trzymał.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> ....każdy rozgarnięty przedsiębiorca tak liczy....


Wiesz - z całym szacunkiem - ty jesteś dość specyficzny.  :smile: 
JA - tak nie liczę!  :smile: 
Najwyraźniej jestem nierozgarnięty. 
Powiedzmy że bardziej wybieram sercem - mniej kalkulatorem i Excelem.
Budowa to studnia bez dna. Rozumiem że ty (jako jeden z dwóch w tym kraju) zmieściłeś się w kosztorysie i zostały ci 3 dychy które wrzuciłeś na konto oszczędnościowe o nazwie "Na rachunki za prąd".  :wink: 
Wracając do twoich kilku tysięcy wpisów na tym forum - jak myślisz - dlaczego twoje rozwiązanie z kablami jest cały czas tak mało popularne (wręcz niszowe). Ale tak - bez rozbijania atomu na czworo. W krótkich żołnierskich słowach - dlaczego nowobudujący tak się boją tych kabli?

PS
Szanowna Redakcjo Muratora - PRZEGINACIE Z TYMI REKLAMAMI !

----------


## stos

.

----------


## mitch

> No tak o gustach się nie dyskutuje.
> Dodam tylko, że ja mam sposób na pozytywne interreakcje z sąsiadami i będę się tego trzymał.


Wiesz, ja swoich obecnych najbliższych sąsiadów też lubię. Ale mam ich za ogrodzeniem i całe 4 sztuki, nienachalne, sympatyczne i nawet pomocne. Ja jestem mało konfliktowy, ale nieustanne remonty i w jednym przypadku nawet osoba niestabilna psychicznie zniechęciły mnie bardzo skutecznie do mieszkania w bloku. Te naprawdę grube tysiące złotych to IMHO niska cena za spokój ducha. Każdy wydaje swoje pieniądze jak chce. Jeden jeździ rowerem i uberem, a drugi audi. Przeliczanie tego na "kiedy się zwróci" jest nieraz absurdem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Budowa to studnia bez dna. Rozumiem że ty (jako jeden z dwóch w tym kraju) zmieściłeś się w kosztorysie i zostały ci 3 dychy które wrzuciłeś na konto oszczędnościowe o nazwie "Na rachunki za prąd".


Oczywiście, że ma dno. Konkretna kwota zawsze wychodzi na koniec budowy.




> Wracając do twoich kilku tysięcy wpisów na tym forum - jak myślisz - dlaczego twoje rozwiązanie z kablami jest cały czas tak mało popularne (wręcz niszowe).


Tu masz jedną przyczynę. Druga to wymóg EP. Trzecia to irracjonalny strach.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> ... Trzecia to irracjonalny strach.


A czwarta to takie tabelki:

----------


## Kaizen

> A czwarta to takie tabelki:


Tak, to irracjonalne straszenie. A jak ktoś nie podpada pod pierwszą przyczynę, to korzysta z takich rzeczy i wychodzą takie rzeczy:

A tak prościej...
Jak dom potrzebuje ze 4000kWh ciepła łącznie na CO i CWU to kupując prąd nawet po 40gr/kWh wychodzi nie 3776zł, jak w tej tabelce, a 1600 zł. Fakt, PC zużyłaby prądu za 533zł. Ale nawet, jak zrezygnujesz z gwarancji i przeglądów, to te 25K zł różnicy w cenie (albo i więcej) zwróci się po 23 latach. A jak wcześniej coś się zepsuje, to jeszcze później. Kable mają gwarancje na 20 lat albo i więcej. Tylko co w nich może się zepsuć? Jak pompa dożyje tego wieku bez większej awarii gratuluję szczęściażowi. Do tego funkcjonalnie kable mają same zalety względem wodnej podłogówki napędzanej czymkolwiek. Dla przykładu od kilku tygodni mam odpaloną podłogówkę wyłącznie w łazienkach. Nieco ponad tydzień temu wymyśliłem, że grzeję aż 3x1,5h z pełną mocą w tych łazienkach - jak na razie super się sprawdza. Podłoga ciepła, rekuperacja z 90% ciepła "zawraca" do pomieszczeń z nawiewem. PC by taktowała  jak dzika (w łazienkach mam w sumie 2x 245W).

----------


## kaszpir007

Kaizen ...

Każdy kto dłużej siedzi na forum wie że ty nie grzejesz "tylko" kablami , a głównie grzejesz dom klimą albo kominkiem.
A grzanie kablami ograniczasz do minimum ..

I sam o tym wielokrotnie piszesz jak to klima świetnie grzeje i tanio dom ...

Zapewne nie używane kable najmniej zużywają  :wink: 

Przestań używać klimy , kominka i wtedy podziel się wynikami  :wink:

----------


## kulibob

O grzaniu prądem:
 Wczoraj zakończył się roczny pomiar 
klimy grzanie i chłodzenie 2275 kWh
Podłoga cop1 1969 kWh
CWU 714 (są kolektory słoneczne)

To koszt ok 2500zł na CO i CWU + bytowe
Jednak PV optymalizowane pod drogą taryfę zbija koszty bytowego CO i CWU do 1200zł
ROE na chwile obecną ok 20% żyć z drobnymi opłatami i odcinać kupony

----------


## d7d

> A tak prościej...
> *Jak dom potrzebuje ze 4000kWh ciepła łącznie na CO i CWU to kupując prąd nawet po 40gr/kWh wychodzi nie 3776zł, jak w tej tabelce, a 1600 zł.* 
> Fakt, PC zużyłaby prądu za 533zł.





> Kaizen ...
> *
> Każdy kto dłużej siedzi na forum wie że ty nie grzejesz "tylko" kablami , a głównie grzejesz dom klimą albo kominkiem.
> A grzanie kablami ograniczasz do minimum ..*
> 
> I sam o tym wielokrotnie piszesz jak to klima świetnie grzeje i tanio dom ...
> 
> Zapewne nie używane kable najmniej zużywają 
> 
> Przestań używać klimy , kominka i wtedy podziel się wynikami


Może *Kaizen* liczy że płaciłby 1600 zł ale tyle nie płaci bo nadal ma "darmowy" prąd i dlatego wychodzi tak tanie grzanie kablami?

Napisał
*"... kupując prąd nawet po 40gr/kWh ..."* 
Może nie kupuje po 40 gr/kWh tylko dostaje za darmo ?

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> O grzaniu prądem:
>  Wczoraj zakończył się roczny pomiar 
> klimy grzanie i chłodzenie 2275 kWh
> Podłoga cop1 1969 kWh
> CWU 714 (są kolektory słoneczne)
> 
> To koszt ok 2500zł na CO i CWU + bytowe
> Jednak PV optymalizowane pod drogą taryfę zbija koszty bytowego CO i CWU do 1200zł
> ROE na chwile obecną ok 20% żyć z drobnymi opłatami i odcinać kupony


Czy ty w tym domu bywasz czasami?  :smile: 
Aż sobie z ciekawości spojrzałem na swoim koncie Energa.
"Ilość zużytej energii elektrycznej w okresie ostatnich 12 miesięcy: 3 416 kWh"

Rodzina 2+2
W domu wszystko energooszczędne.
Ogrzewam ekogroszkiem dla jasności.

----------


## kulibob

> Czy ty w tym domu bywasz czasami? 
> Aż sobie z ciekawości spojrzałem na swoim koncie Energa.
> "Ilość zużytej energii elektrycznej w okresie ostatnich 12 miesięcy: 3 416 kWh"
> 
> Rodzina 2+2
> W domu wszystko energooszczędne.
> Ogrzewam ekogroszkiem dla jasności.


Cały czas jestem .
Bytowe mam też ok 3000kWh

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> Cały czas jestem .
> Bytowe mam też ok 3000kWh


To jak się mieścisz w 2500 zł z wszystkim?

----------


## kulibob

Napisąłem że co i cwu toby było 2500zł.
A optymalizowana PV załatwia cały drobi prąd i cześć taniego.
Tak w uproszczeniu nie płace w ogóle za bytowy drogi i tani prąd . i za drogi prąd na CO i CWU. Do opłacania zostaje ok 1200zł za samą tanią taryfe

----------


## kulibob

Cały rok to 

2149
kWh
(szczytowa)
4490
kWh
(pozaszczytowa)

----------


## sito

> Też mi się tak wydaje.
> Czytając Forum Muratora i inne komentarze dotyczące inwestycji w nowe technologie w domach jednorodzinnych (głównie chodzi o PV i pompy ciepła) bardzo często (prawie zawsze ) przewija się to słynne " kiedy to się zwróci?". Możecie mi wytłumaczyć o co chodzi z tym "kiedy to się zwróci?". Zwrócić to się może co najwyżej Żołądkowa Gorzka jak przesadzimy z jej ilością - ale inwestycje poprawiające komfort życia we własnym domu ???? Co ma się tam zwracać???
> A jak Kowalski z Panią Kowalską planują budowę domu - to biorą kalkulator i liczą kiedy im się to zwróci w porównaniu do tego jakby wynajmowali dwa pokoje w czynszowej kamienicy lub bloku z wielkiej płyty? I co im wychodzi na tym kalkulatorze? Że to się nie zwróci. Nie można tego przeliczyć. To jest nie przeliczalne.
> Jak Kowalscy idą po nowe auto do salonu (no dobra-może nie ma takich za dużo) to czy liczą kiedy zwróci im się różnica pomiędzy Mercedesem a Maluchem? A może lepiej jeździć tramwajem. Trzeba by przeliczyć wartość samochodu+paliwa+napraw przez koszt biletu miesięcznego i zobaczyć kiedy taki zakup się zwróci.
> Dlaczego wszyscy przeliczają kiedy się zwróci pompa ciepła a nikt  nie przelicza kiedy się zwróci piec na ekogroszek, czy zwykły śmieciuch?
> Czy jak planujecie wakacje to jeździcie palcem po mapie i szukacie gdzie tu by było najtaniej? I liczycie na kalkulatorze kiedy i czy w ogóle wakacje w Grecji czy Chorwacji zwrócą się w porównaniu z wyjazdem do ośrodka robotniczego w Gąskach (...przepraszam Gąski   )
> W życiu są wydatki które się nigdy nie zwrócą. 
> Jak ktoś pyta - "kiedy zwrócą mi się panele FV na dachu?" to rozumiem że trzyma w ręku 30 tysi złotych polskich i rozkminia - " wydać na panele czy wrzucić do skarbonki i zostawić na rachunki za prąd na następne 10-15 lat???". Nikt tak nie liczy. Na pytanie "Kiedy się zwróci?" można odpowiedzieć pytaniem - " Czy wolisz przez następne 20 lat płacić za prąd 40 zł za rachunek dwumiesięczny czy 400, 500, 600 zł ? Ja wolę 40.
> Tak samo z pompą ciepła. Panie - to się nigdy nie zwróci. Sprężarka Panu zdechnie za dwa lata, a po wichurze pewnie nie będzie prądu przez tydzień i Pan zamarzniesz. Węgiel najtaniej.
> ...


Dziwne te twoje myślenie.... 
Jak wchodzisz do salonu toyoty a sprzedawca zamiast auta z silnikiem powiedzmy 1,3 za 70 tys proponuje ci takie same auto z napędem hybrydowym o 50 tys droższe to nie kalkulujesz kiedy różnica w cenie wyjdzie na zero  ? Bierzesz w ciemno  ? Są tacy co im się to opłaci a są tacy co im się ta różnica nigdy nie zwróci.... 

Ja buduje mały domek i podobnie jak Kaizen nie widzę sensu pakować w niego maszynerii i paneli za cenę prądu na jakieś 20 lat  :Smile:

----------


## stos

.

----------


## sito

> Powiadają że na dniach prąd będzie kosztował 1.2zł/kWh.
> To te 20 lat skróci się do 7.
> Po tych 7 latach będziesz wściekły że posłuchałeś Kaizena i grzejesz kablami a po domu chodzisz w kożuchu żeby nie zbankrutować..


Gwoli ścisłości, nie będę miał kabli.... 
A prądem będę grzał "połowicznie "

----------


## MiroMirek

> Dziwne te twoje myślenie.... 
> Jak wchodzisz do salonu toyoty a sprzedawca zamiast auta z silnikiem powiedzmy 1,3 za 70 tys proponuje ci takie same auto z napędem hybrydowym o 50 tys droższe to nie kalkulujesz kiedy różnica w cenie wyjdzie na zero  ? Bierzesz w ciemno  ? Są tacy co im się to opłaci a są tacy co im się ta różnica nigdy nie zwróci.... 
> 
> Ja buduje mały domek i podobnie jak Kaizen nie widzę sensu pakować w niego maszynerii i paneli za cenę prądu na jakieś 20 lat


myślenie @TomaszZ. jest jak najbardziej prawidłowe...Jak bym miał tak wszystko przeliczać " a kiedy to się zwróci " to bym sobie kupił piec na miał węglowy zamiast pompy ciepła  :smile: . Na dach dał papę zamiast dachówki ceramicznej ...etc. etc.

----------


## kulibob

> Ja buduje mały domek i podobnie jak Kaizen nie widzę sensu pakować w niego maszynerii i paneli za cenę prądu na jakieś 20 lat


Ciekawe cikawe te 20 lat

----------


## kulibob

> ..Jak bym miał tak wszystko przeliczać " a kiedy to się zwróci " ......


Tylko że to sa łatwe pieniądze a po zwrocie odcinasz już tylko kupony
PV 5lat
Klimatyzacja parter 3 lata
Klimatyzacja pietro 6 lat 
Kolektory 8lat (plus grzanie dogrzewanie basenu 20m3 w gratisie)
Na stawki z 2020 każdy ma indywidualne stopy zwrotu

----------


## sito

> myślenie @TomaszZ. jest jak najbardziej prawidłowe...Jak bym miał tak wszystko przeliczać " a kiedy to się zwróci " to bym sobie kupił piec na miał węglowy zamiast pompy ciepła . Na dach dał papę zamiast dachówki ceramicznej ...etc. etc.


No nie wiem.... 
Tomasz przedstawił swój punkt widzenia że jak ma się dom to trzeba pakować w niego kasę bez opamiętania i liczenia. Nieważne czy się to opłaca czy nie. Czyli każdy z nas powinien robić fortecę ala Bill Gates. No i brać panele nawet jak prądu zużywa za 100zl miesięcznie

----------


## sito

> Ciekawe cikawe te 20 lat


Odniosłem się do inwestycji w pompe i PV a to w moim przypadku jakieś 70 tys 

Szybki kalkulator, w zeszłym roku kupiłem 1 mkw działki za 68zł. Teraz kosztuje 150zł ten sam metr. Wyobraź sobie ze kupuje powiedzmy 1000m jako inwestycje. Ziemia w przeciwieństwie do pompy czy paneli się nie zepsuje.... Nie wymaga serwisu ani wymiany. A zysk  ? No cóż, matematyka to prosta dziedzina

----------


## kulibob

> Odniosłem się do inwestycji w pompe i PV a to w moim przypadku jakieś 70 tys 
> 
> Szybki kalkulator, w zeszłym roku kupiłem 1 mkw działki za 68zł. Teraz kosztuje 150zł ten sam metr. Wyobraź sobie ze kupuje powiedzmy 1000m jako inwestycje. Ziemia w przeciwieństwie do pompy czy paneli się nie zepsuje.... Nie wymaga serwisu ani wymiany. A zysk  ? No cóż, matematyka to prosta dziedzina


 :smile:  co ma piernik do wiatraka.
1,Jeśli ziemia  o której mówisz to dodatkowa działka to dobry interes w długim terminie
2. Jeśli to działka na której wybudowałeś  dom i mieszkasz to gówniany interes bo itak wymienisz na dom który równie podrożał
3,Tylko ziemia przeważnie generuje koszty i rzadko cash flow jedynie dzierżawa lub ARiMR (tutaj yield marny)
4 PV i PC można powiedzieć że po czasie spłaty daje pozytywny przepływ pieniężny w formie oszczędności
5, Jak miałbym działkę miał kupić inwestycyjne to wolałbym REIT
6,70k. za PV i PC może po optymalizuj

----------


## sito

> co ma piernik do wiatraka.
> 1,Jeśli ziemia  o której mówisz to dodatkowa działka to dobry interes w długim terminie
> 2. Jeśli to działka na której wybudowałeś  dom i mieszkasz to gówniany interes bo itak wymienisz na dom który równie podrożał
> 3,Tylko ziemia przeważnie generuje koszty i rzadko cash flow jedynie dzierżawa lub ARiMR (tutaj yield marny)
> 4 PV i PC można powiedzieć że po czasie spłaty daje pozytywny przepływ pieniężny w formie oszczędności
> 5, Jak miałbym działkę miał kupić inwestycyjne to wolałbym REIT
> 6,70k. za PV i PC może po optymalizuj


1. Rok to długi czas ?
2. Tak, kończymy właśnie budować na niej dom. 
3.  Jakie koszty generuje ziemia ? Jeden przegląd pompy ? 
4. Jak na wiejskiej nic nie zmienią.... A co ci zmienią w posiadaniu ziemi ? 
5. Nie wiem co to REIT 
6. Takie dostaje oferty.....

Jak skończymy budowę domku 86m zostaną nam 2 mieszkania , kawalerka i M4, moglibysmy sprzedać powiedzmy kawalerkę i władować w te wynalazki o których tu mowa. Pytanie tylko po co skoro kawalerka z wynajmu pokryje spokojnie z nadwyżką prąd który zużywamy , a jej cena systematycznie rośnie .....

Pytanie brzmi , co bedzie warta pompa kupiona teraz za 20 lat ? Albo PV  ? Obym sie mylił ale może sie okazać ze ich utylizacja zrujnuje z nadwyżką wypracowane zyski. No chyba ze zakopiemy je w ogródku  :yes:

----------


## kulibob

1,Rok to bardzo krótki czas teraz nieruchomości masz mocno napompowane
2,---
3, Podatkowy. Przegląd pompy spróbuj optymalizować o tym dalej.  Zimia nie daje przepływu pieniężnego bez dzierżawy lub dopłat. 
4. Dlatego właśnie liczysz kiedy się zwróci
5, Gogle. Jak wzystko jak kupisz w odpowiednim momencie to  zarobisz na kapitalizacji dodatkowo masz dywidende .
6. Szukałeś czegoś innego

7. Optymalizacja można dać kable plus klimę kanałowa . Kablami będziesz grzać w taniej a klima może cały czas stabilizować temperaturę dodatkowo masz COP3. PV sprawa dyskusyjna nie musisz zakładać np 8kwp tylko można 3kwp ta opcja która najszybciej się zwróci aresztę prądu można dopłacać.

8.Najem jest niewygodny i mocno obciążający żaden z tego pasyny dochód.

9. Co będzie warte ? PC pewnie nic PV prawdopodobnie po wymianie falownika i na wykończeniu. Kwestia tego ile te rzeczy zarobiły. Już pisałem o zwrocie u mnie 
PV 5lat klima jeden 3 lata kliima dwa 6 lat (nie uwzględnia to wzrostu cen) Pierwsze dwa mają okazję spłacić się i zarobić 100-300% .Co ze złomem ? kto każe ro utylizować zawsze znajdzie się  złota raczka co odkupi w ostateczności wybebeszywszy i sprzedasz co nieco na złomie.

----------


## mitch

> 7. Optymalizacja można dać kable plus klimę kanałowa . Kablami będziesz grzać w taniej a klima może cały czas stabilizować temperaturę dodatkowo masz COP3.


A'propos klimy. Z dłuższej perspektywy czasowej nie lubię klimy jako ogrzewania. Tylko podłogówka - w wersji wodnej lub kablowej. Choć nie wykluczam zmiany zdania przy domu pasywnym (czy tam bardzo energooszczędnym), gdzie klima by działała krótko. Po prostu gorzej się czuję przy takim grzaniu powietrzem. Ale to oczywiście tylko moje odczucia, inni mają może inaczej.


> 8.Najem jest niewygodny i mocno obciążający żaden z tego pasyny dochód.


To akurat zależy od skali i sposobu zarządzania. Przy 2-5 mieszkaniach, którymi na dokładkę zarządza się samemu - fakt, momentami może być uciążliwy. Dużo zależy też od najemców. Są tacy, od których od 4 lat nie usłyszałem nawet jednej prośby/żądania, a bywają tacy, którzy zadzwonią w sprawie przepalonej żarówki w niedzielę o 20:00. To trzeba mieć na uwadze. 


> Co ze złomem ? kto każe ro utylizować zawsze znajdzie się  złota raczka co odkupi w ostateczności wybebeszywszy i sprzedasz co nieco na złomie.


O, to, to. Niektórzy to mają jakieś wyimaginowane problemy. Ja nawet zużytych opon nie daję do utylizacji (w sensie nie płacę za to). Zawsze, ale to zawsze, na wszystko znajdzie się albo kupiec (choćby za grosze) albo w ostateczności za darmo ktoś przyjedzie i odbierze. Kwestia napisania jednego ogłoszenia na stosownym dla okolic portalu ogłoszeniowym. No ale jak ktoś chce szukać problemów, to sobie je zawsze znajdzie.

----------


## kulibob

> A'propos klimy. Z dłuższej perspektywy czasowej nie lubię klimy jako ogrzewania. Tylko podłogówka - w wersji wodnej lub kablowej. Choć nie wykluczam zmiany zdania przy domu pasywnym (czy tam bardzo energooszczędnym), gdzie klima by działała krótko. Po prostu gorzej się czuję przy takim grzaniu powietrzem. Ale to oczywiście tylko moje odczucia, inni mają może inaczej.To akurat zależy od skali i sposobu zarządzania. Przy 2-5 mieszkaniach, którymi na dokładkę zarządza się samemu - fakt, momentami może być uciążliwy. Dużo zależy też od najemców. Są tacy, od których od 4 lat nie usłyszałem nawet jednej prośby/żądania, a bywają tacy, którzy zadzwonią w sprawie przepalonej żarówki w niedzielę o 20:00. To trzeba mieć na uwadze. O, to, to. Niektórzy to mają jakieś wyimaginowane problemy. Ja nawet zużytych opon nie daję do utylizacji (w sensie nie płacę za to). Zawsze, ale to zawsze, na wszystko znajdzie się albo kupiec (choćby za grosze) albo w ostateczności za darmo ktoś przyjedzie i odbierze. Kwestia napisania jednego ogłoszenia na stosownym dla okolic portalu ogłoszeniowym. No ale jak ktoś chce szukać problemów, to sobie je zawsze znajdzie.


1, Dlatego mówię o hybrydzie podłogówka i klima . Jedno trzyma komfort drugie zbija koszty
2, Miałem wynajmowałem nie podobało mi się wole rzeczy niewymagające człowieka po drugiej stronie, łatwo dywersyfikacyjne i o dużej płynności (chociaż czasami to wada)Dlatego zamiast nieruchomości to wolę nieruchomości papierowe REITY w portfelu
3. Wszystko idzie sprzedać nawet za grosze a to lepsze niż zapłacić za utylizację, wyrzucić czy oddać za darmo. Ostatnio zużyte akumulatory sprzedałem o ok 50% więcej niż dostałbym na skupie

----------


## sito

Skończymy budowę, zamieszkamy jeden sezon zimowy i będziemy myśleli, nad małym PV być może tez  :Smile:  ale zgadzam się z teoria Kaizena że to trzeba policzyć. Bo jak mam wywalić kasę, cieszyć się z zysku a za 20 lat wywalić to na hasiok i znowu ładować kolejna kasę to raczej nie widzę w tym biznesu 

Kulibob, odnośnie wynajmu. Mała podpowiedź, kupiłem kawalerkę w 2006r za 43 tys, wynajmuje ja od 2010 do chwili obecnej, maksymalną przerwa w wynajmie to kilka dni. Jak myślisz ile jest teraz warta i ile już zarobiła  ?

----------


## goguś

Po 8 tysiaków na aledrogo są wiatraki 3kw i raczej w to bym szedł dla swoich potrzeb a jak wiadomo im wredniejsza pogoda tym większy wiatr . z energetyką interes się kończy .

----------


## kulibob

> Kulibob, odnośnie wynajmu. Mała podpowiedź, kupiłem kawalerkę w 2006r za 43 tys, wynajmuje ja od 2010 do chwili obecnej, maksymalną przerwa w wynajmie to kilka dni. Jak myślisz ile jest teraz warta i ile już zarobiła  ?


Dlatego mówię odpowiednio długi termin inwestycyjny. Tak samo kupisz odpowiedni portfel papierów i masz to samo.
Kapitalizacja niema takiego znaczenia przynajmniej dla mnie ważniejsze jest przepływ pieniężny tu jest on ok ROE masz na najmie pewnie ok 50%

----------


## mitch

> 1, Dlatego mówię o hybrydzie podłogówka i klima . Jedno trzyma komfort drugie zbija koszty
>     2, Miałem wynajmowałem nie podobało mi się wole rzeczy niewymagające człowieka po drugiej stronie, łatwo dywersyfikacyjne i o dużej płynności (chociaż czasami to wada)Dlatego zamiast nieruchomości to wolę nieruchomości papierowe REITY w portfelu
>     3. Wszystko idzie sprzedać nawet za grosze a to lepsze niż zapłacić za utylizację, wyrzucić czy oddać za darmo. Ostatnio zużyte akumulatory sprzedałem o ok 50% więcej niż dostałbym na skupie


    1. Przemyślę przy drugim domu  :smile: 
    2. Jasne, każde rozwiązanie ma za i przeciw. REITy mają faktycznie dużą zaletę w postaci pasywności.




> Mała podpowiedź, kupiłem kawalerkę w 2006r za 43 tys, wynajmuje ja od 2010 do chwili obecnej, maksymalną przerwa w wynajmie to kilka dni. Jak myślisz ile jest teraz warta i ile już zarobiła ?


    Nie można patrzeć przez pryzmat jednej kawalerki. To co się sprawdza przy jednej kawalerce w portfelu, niekoniecznie sprawdzi się przy 3 mieszkaniach. Najem ma też różne oblicza, można wynajmować naprawdę długoterminowo zaufanej osobie, a można odnawiać co rok umowy, co jest znacznie bezpieczniejsze. Przy pewnej skali trzeba też przeorganizować zarządzanie. REITy mają swoje zalety jak i wady, tak samo jak nieruchomości. Nie jestem przeciwko nieruchomościom w portfelu, sam przecież je mam i chwalę. Zarobek jest zarówno na comiesięcznym cashflow jak i na obrocie. Wszystko jest dla ludzi, jeśli się odpowiednio zabezpieczy.

    A co do tematu, to ciekawy jestem, czy w związku z zapowiedziami dotyczącymi dofinansowań magazynów energii, czy będą one dostępne dla osób już posiadających instalacje fotowoltaiczne (tzn. czy będzie można ubiegać się o dofinansowanie wyłącznie magazynu), czy znowu dotychczasowi użytkownicy zostaną wykluczeni. Już całkowicie pomijam wielkość dofinansowania, które prawdopodobnie niewiele zmieni w kwestii kosztu samej inwestycji.

----------


## JTKirk

apropos jeszcze tych okresów zwrotu - jak na teraz kształtuje się ten okres zwrotu? Jak to wychodzi w waszych instalacjjach?
Jakie są ceny standardowych instalacji i jak to wychodzi po odliczeniach? Z ciekawości pytam  :smile:

----------


## kulibob

> apropos jeszcze tych okresów zwrotu - jak na teraz kształtuje się ten okres zwrotu? Jak to wychodzi w waszych instalacjjach?
> Jakie są ceny standardowych instalacji i jak to wychodzi po odliczeniach? Z ciekawości pytam


Początek 2020 5,2 roku (przyzwoity sprzęt i zabezpieczenia) wg stawek 2020. Nie przeliczałem już później dla 2021 ..... Optymalizowane szacunkowo pod drogą taryfę .
Podejrzewam że przeciętny obywatel ma 8-12 lat bez uwzględnienia wzrostu cen

----------


## MiroMirek

> No nie wiem.... 
> Tomasz przedstawił swój punkt widzenia że jak ma się dom to trzeba pakować w niego kasę bez opamiętania i liczenia. Nieważne czy się to opłaca czy nie. Czyli każdy z nas powinien robić fortecę ala Bill Gates. No i brać panele nawet jak prądu zużywa za 100zl miesięcznie


liczy się tzw.  komfort życia, przecież nie po to ciężko pracujesz aby ciułać kasę... :smile:  , oczywiście jakąś poduszkę finansową trzeba mieć. Tak dla przykładu kupiliśmy ostatnio dobrej klasy telewizor oled - lubimy oglądać sport i filmy przyrodnicze i teraz mamy obraz super- finansowo to się nigdy nie zwróci ... :smile: , wartość tego zakupu jest zupełnie w innym miejscu

----------


## marcinbbb

> liczy się tzw.  komfort życia, przecież nie po to ciężko pracujesz aby ciułać kasę... ,


Praca... straszne uczulenie po niej mam, jakieś syfy na brzuchu mi wychodzą, szczególnie jeśli to ktoś mi płaci jakąś umówioną stawkę a za ciężką pracę, otrzymujemy lekką stawkę. Często nie jest ważny obraz a treści przez nie przekazywane możesz i TVP1 oglądać w 8K na 100" TV i po 15 minutach się poddajesz. Wolę Netflix`a na 40" Led i serial który lubię, i który mnie interesuję.Albo YT na monitorze laptopa.14" full HD.
Może dla Ciebie ważny jest TV dla mnie ważniejsza jest ziemia, mieszkania, i to co daje mi poczucie bezpieczeństwa niestety ten kraj zaczyna mi się wrzynać w tyłek jak stringi u kobiet, więc robię wszystko aby jak najszybciej spakować swoje i rodziny szpargały i jadę do Czech. Tam rząd ma trochę lepiej poukładane w głowach. Oczywiście istnieje szansa, że wrócę jednak coraz bardziej prawdopodobne będzie jest że Czechy będą tylko tranzytem do Albanii. I tam zapuszczę korzenie.
Życie tanie jak barszcz, ciepło cały rok, Grecja i Chorwacja są sąsiadami więc będzie i takie same morze, kupi się jakąś gumową łódkę z silnikiem i co więcej do życia potrzebne - może tylko internet satelitarny. Takie plany a dopiero 40 lat minęło trzymajcie kciuki.

W Albanii "tubylcy" nawet jadło przynoszą - nie trzeba kupować  :smile:

----------


## kulibob

> liczy się tzw.  komfort życia, przecież nie po to ciężko pracujesz aby ciułać kasę... , oczywiście jakąś poduszkę finansową trzeba mieć. Tak dla przykładu kupiliśmy ostatnio dobrej klasy telewizor oled - lubimy oglądać sport i filmy przyrodnicze i teraz mamy obraz super- finansowo to się nigdy nie zwróci ..., wartość tego zakupu jest zupełnie w innym miejscu


A ja wole gdy rzeczy i pieniądze same pracują  :smile:  100 tu 100 tam odpowiedni % do tego procent składany i poco komu ciężka praca po 8h.

Sąsiada też mam  dużym tv a zapierdala  od rana do nocy to ja już nie chcę żadnego tv  :smile:

----------


## goguś

Telewizja ryje banię więc po co komu TV  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## MiroMirek

> Telewizja ryje banię więc po co komu TV


jakoś tak ostatnio sporo ludzi  patrzy na różne aspekty życia przez pryzmat polityki (tu na forum też jest paru pasjonatów tego podejścia)... to tylko pokazuje jak łatwo dali się zmanipulować i ustawić po jednej ze stron barykady. Nie mam jakoś wielkiego TV ( 65 cali) ale oglądanie sportu, filmów (dokument, przyroda, teatr...) to przy dobrym sprzęcie to spora frajda. Popatrzcie np. na ceny dobrej klasy wzmacniaczy - potrafią kosztować kilkaset tysięcy,...Ludzie kupują rowery warte czasami więcej niż mały nowy samochód , inni nie mają co do garnka włożyć - czy to powód aby robić wyrzuty tym pierwszym ? :smile:  .

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> No nie wiem.... 
> Tomasz przedstawił swój punkt widzenia że jak ma się dom to trzeba pakować w niego kasę bez opamiętania i liczenia. Nieważne czy się to opłaca czy nie. Czyli każdy z nas powinien robić fortecę ala Bill Gates. No i brać panele nawet jak prądu zużywa za 100zl miesięcznie


Naprawdę tak zrozumiałeś mój wpis?
No proszę cię.
No dobra. To bardziej łopatologicznie.
Stoimy w przededniu bardzo dużych podwyżek cen energii (mówi się nawet o 40% podwyżkach). W 2024 uwolnienie cen gazu. Już niektórzy spekulują 100% wzrost cen gazu. Do tego zapowiedź końca węgla. Dobra - pomijając zabawy z procentami (wiadomo nikt szklanej kuli na biurku nie ma) jedno jest pewne - rachunki za energię będą rosły. Jakie będzie tempo wzrostu tych rachunków? Prawdopodobnie bardzo duże.  Pewnie częściowo za sprawą tego co się dzieje z klimatem.
Dla mnie zestaw pompa ciepła + własna elektrownia na dachu to gwarancja i zabezpieczenie samowystarczalności. Nie twierdzę że wyzeruję rachunki za energię do samych "opłat stałych" ale mocno je ograniczę. Jane - nie jest to tani interes. Ktoś tu podawał kwotę 70tys. zł. Nie sądzę aby było to aż tyle. Ja bym obstawiał bardziej - pompa ciepła 20 tys., panele 30 tys. Czyli mam 50 tys. Minus dotacje i zwroty podatku. Razem niech będzie tego koło 10 tys. Do wydania mam więc 40 tys zł. Czas zwrotu samych paneli fotowoltaicznych 6-7 lat. Jeśli energia zdrożeje tak jak niektórzy prorokują to ten czas się jeszcze skróci. 
Dużo? Drogo? Długo?
Dla mnie nie. Wydawałem w swoim życiu pieniądze na bardziej bezsensowne rzeczy.
Osobiście znam wiele osób które zgodnie potwierdzają, że PV była to najlepsza inwestycja w dom.
A poza tym czy w kosztorysie budowy całego domu to aż taki wielki wydatek? Skoro wybudowanie domu dzisiaj to min. 7 stówek to czym jest to 40 tysięcy? No czymś ten dom i tak muszę ogrzać. 
Mówicie, że PC + PV to powielany marketingowy bełkot poparty wszechobecną reklamą, że firmy szukają "jeleni" dających się nabrać na taki zestaw, że to nowomoda wśród budujących? Ale co z tego? To mój w pełni świadomy i przemyślany wybór, moje pieniądze i moje wydatki. Nie rozumiem dlaczego wzbudza to tyle emocji. Dlaczego tak bardzo niektórzy brzydzą się tą pompą ciepła? Czy może raczej - boją się. Bo sprężarka jest?  A lodówki czy klimatyzacji w aucie się nie boją?
I te wszystkie wątki typu "czym ogrzewać najtaniej?".  

Jakoś na szpanerską płaską dachówkę wydać 10 tys. więcej czy wielkoformatowy gres za 200/m2 nie ma problemu ale z tym źródłem ogrzewania wieczne dylematy - co taniej?
Najtaniej - to już było powiedziane wielokrotnie - drzewo z własnego lasu. Nie ma nic taniej. Kupić sobie las, kupić sobie piłę, wielki piec na drewno i za półdarmo ogrzewanie.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## JTKirk

coś w tym jest  :wink:

----------


## goguś

> Powód jest trywialny.
> Ci co krytykują podświadomie żałują że nie kupili PC+PV.
> Muszą więc siebie i innych odwodzić od PC+PV aby nie byli sami w tym nieszczęściu.


A może tylko za drogie to jest ?

----------


## Pytajnick

> Powód jest trywialny.
> Ci co krytykują podświadomie żałują że nie kupili PC+PV.
> Muszą więc siebie i innych odwodzić od PC+PV aby nie byli sami w tym nieszczęściu.


Hmm...ja kupiłem PC po to by nie kupować PV  :big grin:  
Od 31.12.2020 do 03.09.2021 życie w moim domku wszamało 3243kWh (wszystko na prąd) Liczę że do końca roku dojdzie max 1500kWh jeśli trzy ostatnie miesiące będą tak zimne jak pierwsze trzy tego roku co raczej mało prawdopodobne. Zaokrąglając 5000kWh przy obecnych cenach w G11 kosztuje 3500zł. Propozycje cen na PV 6kWp na gruncie oscylują w przedziale 27k na komponentach które tu opisujecie. Są tańsze o 2k ale taka trochę egzotyka w nazwach no i firemki nieznane.
Czyli ok 8 lat na zwrot przy obecnych cenach, przy 1zł/kWh to już ok 5,5 roku..no i zaczyna kusić  :big grin:

----------


## stos

.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

No i już oficjalnie:

https://gadzetomania.pl/62824,koniec...d-z-pusta-kasa

Źródełko 3.0 wyschło.
Jestem ciekawy jak będzie wyglądał mój prąd 4.0. 
Jak będzie wymóg i obowiązek magazynu energii, tak jak zapowiadają, to IMHO porażka na całej linii. 
Latem ta auto-konsumpcja o którą tak proszą ma jeszcze uzasadnienie, ale zimą??? 
Problem z tym co mam autokonsumować zimą (jak ciemno i produkcji brak, a pompa ciepła prosi o kilowaty)???
Na ile ten magazyn energii mi starczy na 24 godziny, 48 godzin? 
Toż to stek bzdur  :smile:

----------


## CityMatic

Wszystkie portale to potwierdzają:  https://businessinsider.com.pl/twoje...fosigw/j0rw1pp

----------


## autorus

Źródło wyschło a o trzecim naborze nic nie można się dowiedzieć. Jedyne co się można dowiedzieć dziś to ze się wysłało wniosek. Tylko to jest wiadome już od lipca na portalu. Cytując seksmisję, niezły burdel tam macie siostry.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## goguś

> No i już oficjalnie:
> 
> https://gadzetomania.pl/62824,koniec...d-z-pusta-kasa
> 
> Źródełko 3.0 wyschło.
> Jestem ciekawy jak będzie wyglądał mój prąd 4.0. 
> Jak będzie wymóg i obowiązek magazynu energii, tak jak zapowiadają, to IMHO porażka na całej linii. 
> Latem ta auto-konsumpcja o którą tak proszą ma jeszcze uzasadnienie, ale zimą??? 
> Problem z tym co mam autokonsumować zimą (jak ciemno i produkcji brak, a pompa ciepła prosi o kilowaty)???
> ...


Lato panele za 50 000 zimą wiatrak za 50 000 potem tylko pompa ciepła za 50 000 a zapomniałem o magazynie energi 50 000 , to już lepiej sprzedać dom i na bloki bo kwota na samo ogrzewanie wyniesie tyle ile kosztuje mieszkanie w bloku a kasa za dom wystarczy na całe życie wczasować na egzotycznych wyspach . :big lol:

----------


## goguś

> Te magazyny energii to powinny instalować OSD bo tylko tak można zmagazynować nadmiar EE wprowadzanej do sieci przez PV.
> Instalowanie magazynów przez prosumentów będzie miał jedynie sens jedynie w sytuacji wprowadzenia "dynamicznych" taryf.
> Te "dynamiczne" taryfy będą zależały od obciążenia sieci. Im wyższe obciążenie sieci tym droższa EE z tej sieci.
> Mając magazyn będzie można ciągnąć z magazynu w okresach drogiej EE.
> Do tego duży magazyn nie jest potrzebny.


Taniej i lepiej wyjdzie nic kompletnie nie robiąc . :sad:

----------


## stos

.

----------


## rufusowaty

> Powód jest trywialny.
> Ci co krytykują podświadomie żałują że nie kupili PC+PV.
> Muszą więc siebie i innych odwodzić od PC+PV aby nie byli sami w tym nieszczęściu.


hmm...że tak się wtrącę, jak ktoś ma budżet około 70 tys zł na modernizację CO to co stoi na przeszkodzi aby to montował, kiedyś też rozważałem kilka popcji czym będę ogrzewał nowo budowany dom, więc...
PV 10 kWp - 40 tys zł, po dotacjach 35
PC 12 tys zł
Instalacja CO w domu jak się robi samemu to około 15 tys
Projekt instalacji aby mi odebrali nowy budynek 1200 zł

łącznie 63 tys zł

Moja instalacja:
PV 5 kWp - 20 tys, po dotacjach 15 (moc dobrana według ostatnich 10 lat mieszkania w 7 osób w domu 180m2 gdzie zużycie nie przekraczało 4,5 tys  kWh)
Piec kondensacyjny 4 tys
Instalacja CO 15 tys bo robiłem sam
UPS 1000 W w razu zaniku prądu około 1000 zł

Co daje 35 tys zł

Różnica to 28 tys zł...ile czasu minie aż mi się to zwróci? mieszkam ponad rok i za pierwszy sezon grzewczy nie mam jeszcze faktury z gazowni ale zużycie mam 720m3, gdyby nawet gaz kosztował ponad 3 zł za m3 to za ten sezon zapłacę około 2500 zł, także muszę grzać ponad 10 lat i jeszcze nie dotrwam do tej różnicy w cenie.
Ceny paliw w tym prądu idą mocno w górę więc nie wierzę w to aby ta różnica kiedykolwiek się zwróciła. Natomiast cena instalacji PV jak i PC nie będzie spadać ale rosnąć ze względu na inflację. Nie raz słyszałem że ludzie nabrali kredytów na budowę nowego domu, poczytali pierdoły o OC, PC i rekuperacjach, wymyślonych izolacjach i odrazu zapragnęli to mieć, a teraz obudzili się że nagle brakuje im 200 tys zł aby to sfinalizować. Na szczęście ja cały dom od podstaw wybudowałem sam z oszczędności bez żadnej pomocy finansowej i nie wydaję nie potrzebnie kasy na coś co mi się zwróci wtedy jak dostanę odprawę emerytalną w wieku 70 lat lub później, aby całe te pieniądze ponownie wydać na modernizację.

----------


## goguś

> Najtaniej jest mieszkać pod mostem i sikać w krzaki.


Niekoniecznie choć pewnie też , wystarczy dobry kocioł podajnikowy (mam) i dwie tony ekogroszku  za który do nie dawna płaciłem 1500 zł na cały rok i to całkowity koszt grzania oraz cwu domu 120-160m2 zależnie czy ktoś mieszka dodatkowo co często się zdaża (rodzinka)  mam kupić PC za 30 tysiaków panele za 40 tysiaków oraz magazyn energi za 40 tysiaków po to by być modnym ? kool czy co tam , warto to ? skoro niedługo do dziury .

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Pytajnick

> No i już oficjalnie:
> 
> https://gadzetomania.pl/62824,koniec...d-z-pusta-kasa
> 
> Źródełko 3.0 wyschło.
> Jestem ciekawy jak będzie wyglądał mój prąd 4.0. 
> Jak będzie wymóg i obowiązek magazynu energii, tak jak zapowiadają, to IMHO porażka na całej linii. 
> Latem ta auto-konsumpcja o którą tak proszą ma jeszcze uzasadnienie, ale zimą??? 
> Problem z tym co mam autokonsumować zimą (jak ciemno i produkcji brak, a pompa ciepła prosi o kilowaty)???
> ...


Ha, to już wiem skąd te telefony z tekstem - mamy promocyjną obniżkę 3000zł na PV. Może faktycznie firmy obniżą ceny i nie będzie trzeba żadnych wniosków wypełniać o dofinansowanie?

----------


## d7d

Tak może być. Generalnie to wszelkie dotacje zostają skonsumowane przez firmy zajmujące się montażem dotowanych towarów.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> ...Różnica to 28 tys zł...ile czasu minie aż mi się to zwróci?


Z całym szacunkiem. Skoro machnąłeś całą chałupę za gotówę to co to dla ciebie 28 tysięcy?  :smile: 



> ...także muszę grzać ponad 10 lat i jeszcze nie dotrwam do tej różnicy w cenie.
> Ceny paliw w tym prądu idą mocno w górę więc nie wierzę w to aby ta różnica kiedykolwiek się zwróciła...


No ja bym raczej powiedział na odwrót. Im bardziej będzie rosła cena gazu tym szybciej ta różnica się zwróci. Koszt wymurowania kominów liczyłeś do różnicy cen? 



> ..., poczytali pierdoły o OC, PC i rekuperacjach, wymyślonych izolacjach i odrazu zapragnęli to mieć,


Pierdoły powiadasz? Hmmm...  Szkoda że niektórzy inwestorzy tak myślą. Rekuperacje możesz mieć niewiele drożej niż wymurowanie dwóch kominów, a znacząco poprawia komfort życia w domu. Dobrze, że chociaż dałeś gaz a nie węgiel.



> Na szczęście ja cały dom od podstaw wybudowałem sam z oszczędności bez żadnej pomocy finansowej i nie wydaję nie potrzebnie kasy na coś co mi się zwróci wtedy jak dostanę odprawę emerytalną w wieku 70 lat lub później, aby całe te pieniądze ponownie wydać na modernizację.


BRAWO! 
Jesteś bohaterem w swoim domu!
Ale z tym zwracaniem - naprawdę nie rozumiem o co chodzi.

----------


## goguś

> Zrobisz jak zechcesz, ale jeśli Polska nie wyjdzie z tego lewackiego kołchozu to za węgiel będziesz płacił pewnie jakieś 4000 rocznie a za prąd 2 zł za kWh.


Powiem ci tylko jedno że w tym naszym kraju niczego nie możesz być pewny na dłużej niż 3-4 lata , było już wszystko od gazu ,oleju po koks itp , co kilka lat zmiana frontu a potem jak zwykle , wystarczy jak zlikwiduje się te smrodloki które walą z komina gównem i będzie dobrze .

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Znane są kolejne szczegóły dotyczące programu Mój Prąd 4.0. Ruszy w I kwartale 2022, a jego budżet wyniesie tyle, co budzet pierwszej wersji programu, czyli *1 miliard złotych.* 

Wsparcie będzie przysługiwało na:
- instalacje fotowoltaiczne
- inteligentne systemy zarządzania energią
- ładowarki do samochodów elektrycznych
- magazyny energii elektrycznej
- magazyny ciepła i chłodu

----------


## tenobcy

https://www.gramwzielone.pl/energia-...oim-pradzie-40

"Realne jest, że w takim przypadku *prosument, który uruchomił wytwarzanie energii przed wprowadzeniem nowego systemu*, aby otrzymać dotację z Mojego Prądu 4.0., *będzie musiał przejść na nowe zasady rozliczeń i zrezygnować z opustów*."

[email protected]

----------


## Pitrekkk

Tak z ciekawości.
Dostał ktoś juz zwrot z "mój prąd 3.0", albo słyszał o kimś takim?.

----------


## d7d

*Chcesz dowiedzieć się co z Twoim wnioskiem ?*

Zachęcamy do korzystania ze strony internetowej SPRAWDŹ JEGO STATUS i zapraszamy do kontaktu e-mail.
Procedowanie wniosków "Mój Prąd" odbywa się na bieżąco.
*Ze względu na dużą liczbę wniosków złożonych w II naborze procedowanie prawidłowo złożonego wniosku wynosi ok. 6 - 7 miesięcy. 
Prosimy o cierpliwość i wyrozumiałość.*
https://mojprad.gov.pl/

Chyba jeszcze nie są na etapie Mój Prąd 3.0.
Pierwsze wypłaty pojawią się pewnie w na początku przyszłego roku.

----------


## cob_ra

Podobno  1508 nr dostał już kase na poczatku października. Nasz ma numer MP3/007125. Składałem 1 lipca po 9 rano.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> https://www.gramwzielone.pl/energia-...oim-pradzie-40
> 
> "Realne jest, że w takim przypadku *prosument, który uruchomił wytwarzanie energii przed wprowadzeniem nowego systemu*, aby otrzymać dotację z Mojego Prądu 4.0., *będzie musiał przejść na nowe zasady rozliczeń i zrezygnować z opustów*."
> 
> [email protected]


Czyli pewnie w znacznej większości bardziej się będzie opłacało korzystać przez 15 lat z dotychczasowego systemu rozliczeń niż dostać dotację.

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Wniosek nr MP3/002856 -  19 października kasa na koncie. Wniosek składany 01 lipca .....

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

A rozpatrywanie wniosków złożonych w Mój Prąd 3.0 NFOŚiGW podobno planuje zakończyć dopiero w II połowie 2022 roku. Dużo wniosków składanych w krótkim czasie spowodowało niestety opóźnienia

----------


## cob_ra

Dziś dostałem info, że muszę uzupełnić mój wniosek MP3/0071xx, papiery poszły i czekamy na weryfikcję.

----------


## domelek

wniosek 39xx kasa dzisiaj na koncie  :smile:

----------


## d7d

Idzie nowe.
"Nowy" projekt "poselski".

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

i już jest... Zmienia się jak w kalejdoskopie... I taki smaczek: Przerwa między I a II czytaniem projektu Emilewicz wynosiła 3 miesiące. Przerwa między I a II czytaniem projektu Suskiego to 12 godzin...

----------


## adam_mk

W 12 godzin to mozna całe TRZY czytania odwalić i jeszcze z podpisem długopisa!
Było przecież...

Adam M.

----------


## Salah

> W 12 godzin to mozna całe TRZY czytania odwalić i jeszcze z podpisem długopisa!
> Było przecież...
> 
> Adam M.


Nie pojmuję co się wyprawia

----------


## Wujor

Ale w czym problem, wybierze się nową władzę to na pewno przywrócą korzystne dla ludzi rozwiązania  :smile:

----------


## cob_ra

Po uzupełnieniu wniosku dostałem wiadomość  MP3/007125 przeszedł ocenę formalną pozytywnie.

----------


## Viniu

Czyli ja z moim nr MP3/095xxx jeszcze sobie poczekam....

----------


## map78

Mój 6885 w zeszłym tygodniu przeszedł pozytywnie weryfikację po dwóch poprawkach... :bash:  Ale kasy jeszcze nie ma...

----------


## autorus

złóż aktualizację wniosku o dofinansowanie.         Podczas oceny kryteriów dostępu i dopuszczających wskazano następujące niezgodności:
Wniosek do korekty
poprawić  omyłki pisarskie we wniosku - nazwy ulic z wielkiej litery wpisać , nr  PPE z OSD również z wielkiej litery wpisać tak jak na OSD - PLZELD02...

Takie coś dostałem dzisiaj, grają na zwłokę. Ogólnie to jest śmieszne. "omyłki pisarskie"

----------


## cob_ra

Podejrzewam, że robią to specjalnie. Może ktoś nie wyłapie wiadomości od nich, może nie będzie chciał się bawić w poprawianie.

----------


## autorus

To możliwe bo:

Zgodnie z §5 ust. 3 Regulaminu naboru, uzupełnienie wniosku możliwe jest  w terminie do 5 dni roboczych (do 10 dni roboczych w przypadku  konieczności uzupełnienia wniosku o zaświadczenie OSD) od dnia  otrzymania przez Wnioskodawcę wezwania, liczone od dnia następnego.

Składając korektę wniosku należy dołączyć ponownie wszystkie wymagane załączniki. 
W Generatorze wniosków o dofinansowanie nie należy kasować poprzednich wersji wniosków.

----------


## tenobcy

> poprawić  omyłki pisarskie we wniosku - nazwy ulic z wielkiej litery wpisać , nr  PPE z OSD również z wielkiej litery wpisać tak jak na OSD - PLZELD02...
> 
> Takie coś dostałem dzisiaj, grają na zwłokę. Ogólnie to jest śmieszne. "omyłki pisarskie"


Też im prześlij wniosek do korekty korekty, bo według słownikowych norm nie należy pisać 'z wielkiej litery', ale wielką/dużą literą. To pierwsze to rusycyzm.
Sorry za offa  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Powiem ci ciekawostkę, 2 wnioski zrobione przez tą samą osobę z tymi samymi błędami tzn ulica z małej litery. I co? jeden przechodzi a drugi nie. O czym to świadczy. Tylko proszę bez wulgaryzmów.

----------


## wykrot



----------


## cob_ra

Wniosek MP3/007125, dostałem informację, że wypłata nastąpi do 5 dni roboczych.

----------


## michal0712

Jak wygląda sytuacja obecnie z wypłatami? Jaki numer wniosku dostał już pieniądze?

----------


## coachu13

Czy już wiadomo kiedy wystartuje program 4.0 ?

----------


## Dariusz1983

Jeśli wystartuje to raczej po dacie zmian...i raczej będzie dotował magazyny energii.

----------


## marvinetal

A zawsze tak było, że instalacje wykonane przed startem kolejnej edycji nie mogły ubiegać się o dotacje?

----------


## Dariusz1983

Tu troche informacji o nowej edycji:na panele mają dawać 3000zł. https://www.muratorplus.pl/biznes/wi...eidU-QpXC.html
wedle powyższego można będzie się starać o dopłatę do już istniejącej instalacji.

----------


## marvinetal

No to chyba nie ma znaczenia czy wystartuje po zmianach czy nie. Jedynie mogą dać jakieś klauzule wyłączające "starych" co byłoby nawet logiczne inaczej "nowi" mogą nie zobaczyć z tego programu ani złotówki (chyba że na magazyn).

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

No właśnie takie ma znaczenie, że program miał pomóc inwestorom w PV po wejściu w życie nowego systemu rozliczeń, a więc bardziej wspierać autokonsumpcję. Jak będzie wspierał osoby, już mają instalacje, to będzie trochę sprzeczny z zapowiedziami. Chyba że faktycznie jakoś rozdzielą budżety? Zobaczmy

----------


## Viniu

> Jak wygląda sytuacja obecnie z wypłatami? Jaki numer wniosku dostał już pieniądze?


Nr MP3/095077 złożony 04.08.2021 - pieniędzy ani widu ani słychu.

Czy może ktoś podać swój nr i kiedy dostał przelew? Da nam to obraz mniej więcej...

----------


## Pitrekkk

> Nr MP3/095077 złożony 04.08.2021 - pieniędzy ani widu ani słychu.
> 
> Czy może ktoś podać swój nr i kiedy dostał przelew? Da nam to obraz mniej więcej...


Masz na stronie jak ile się czeka. 

https://mojprad.gov.pl/

Jak wszystko dobrze pójdzie.

----------


## Viniu

> Masz na stronie jak ile się czeka. 
> 
> https://mojprad.gov.pl/
> 
> Jak wszystko dobrze pójdzie.


 Czyli teoretycznie za miesiąc i dwa dni powinienem dostać przelew... Jak wszystko dobrze pójdzie  :Lol:

----------


## Dariusz1983

Start programu Mój prąd 4.0 wstępnie planuja na przełom 1 i 2 kwartału i mają się na niego załapać instalację nie starsze niż luty 2020(tak sprzed 2 lat) więc nim sie zacznie to sie skończy...

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Chyba że podzielą jakoś budżet, to może nie będzie tak źle

----------


## marvinetal

Takie pytanko: czy na dowodzie zapłaty (potwierdzeniu przelewu) w tytule musi być podany nr faktury/umowy czy wystarczy coś w stylu "zakup instalacji fotowoltaicznej"?

----------


## mitch

Czyli już nam się klarują zasady programu v4. Jest praktycznie przesądzone, że magazyny energii będą dofinansowywane tylko dla prosumentów decydujących się na nowe, niekorzystne rozliczanie net-billing. Oczywiście organizatorzy programu zdają sobie sprawę z tego, jak bardzo niekorzystne jest to rozliczanie, bo nawet nie próbują umożliwiać składania wniosków o dotację na sam magazyn energii dla dotychczasowych prosumentów - czyżby wiedzieli, że nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie strzeli sobie w kolano?  :rotfl: To tylko potwierdza, że tak naprawdę nikomu - ani państwu ani spółkom energetycznym - nie zależy na stabilizacji sieci i transferze energii z godzin szczytowych na nocne. Stąd wniosek, że albo sieć nie potrzebuje tejże stabilizacji albo potrzebuje, ale jest im na rękę masowe wyłączanie falowników, bo w ten sposób problem rozwiązuje się niejako sam, przy okazji powodując zwiększanie zysków energetyki (bo nieczynny falownik oznacza kupowanie energii). A zdobytą kasę można przeznaczyć na opłacanie ciepłych posadek i kreowanie kampanii medialnych dezinformujących (intencjonalnie wprowadzających w błąd, podobnie jak w przypadku brexitu) opinię publiczną, jak np. ta z niebieską żarówką.Teraz już tylko pozostaje czekać na podanie kwot dofinansowania na samą PV oraz w kombinacjach z magazynem, system zarządzania energią i ładowarką EV.

----------


## Pitrekkk

> Czyli już nam się klarują zasady programu v4. Jest praktycznie przesądzone, że magazyny energii będą dofinansowywane tylko dla prosumentów decydujących się na nowe, niekorzystne rozliczanie net-billing. Oczywiście organizatorzy programu zdają sobie sprawę z tego, jak bardzo niekorzystne jest to rozliczanie, bo nawet nie próbują umożliwiać składania wniosków o dotację na sam magazyn energii dla dotychczasowych prosumentów - czyżby wiedzieli, że nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie strzeli sobie w kolano? To tylko potwierdza, że tak naprawdę nikomu - ani państwu ani spółkom energetycznym - nie zależy na stabilizacji sieci i transferze energii z godzin szczytowych na nocne. Stąd wniosek, że albo sieć nie potrzebuje tejże stabilizacji albo potrzebuje, ale jest im na rękę masowe wyłączanie falowników, bo w ten sposób problem rozwiązuje się niejako sam, przy okazji powodując zwiększanie zysków energetyki (bo nieczynny falownik oznacza kupowanie energii). A zdobytą kasę można przeznaczyć na opłacanie ciepłych posadek i kreowanie kampanii medialnych dezinformujących (intencjonalnie wprowadzających w błąd, podobnie jak w przypadku brexitu) opinię publiczną, jak np. ta z niebieską żarówką.Teraz już tylko pozostaje czekać na podanie kwot dofinansowania na samą PV oraz w kombinacjach z magazynem, system zarządzania energią i ładowarką EV.


nic dodać, nic ująć... jak zwykle trafnie.

----------


## Pytajnick

> To tylko potwierdza, że tak naprawdę nikomu - ani państwu ani spółkom energetycznym - nie zależy na stabilizacji sieci i transferze energii z godzin szczytowych na nocne. .


Tak z ciekawości zapytam - jest jakiś kraj, który sobie z tym poradził, nie posiadając elektrowni jądrowych? Ma w pełni sterowalny system, pozwalający nie marnować energii z OZE, kiedy jest jej za dużo a potrafi jej braki uzupełniać na bieżąco?
W takich Niemczech sobie z tym nie radzą. Wiatraków na pólnocy nadstawiali a nie mają czym prądu transferować na przemysłowe południe. Wszelkie wyliczenia jakie dotyczące kosztów transformacji się nie sprawdzają. W 2013r  Energiewende szacowano  na bilion euro a w 2018 mowa była już o trzech bilionach do 2050r oczywiście z kieszeni podatników. Obecnie już się pisze, że będzie jeszcze więcej, bo do władz znów doszedł tandem SPD-Zieloni, który przed wyborami pod koniec lat 90tych zapowiadał zamknięcie wszystkich EJ do 2010r co jak wiemy się nie udało, ale obecnie chcą je pozamykać jak najszybciej.

Dlatego wcale mnie nie dziwi a wręcz byłem tego pewien, że w modernizację sieci nikt na gwałt w Polsce nie będzie inwestował. To jak z drogami - zamiast je naprawiać, taniej postawić znak informujący o złej nawierzchni.  :cool:

----------


## Viniu

> Czyli teoretycznie za miesiąc i dwa dni powinienem dostać przelew... Jak wszystko dobrze pójdzie


No i coś poszło nie tak... wskazany czas na przelew minął i pieniędzy na koncie nie zanotowano

----------


## Smakosz199_

Hej 
Właśnie otrzymałem informację, ze wniosek został pozytywnie rozpatrzony !.
Choć musiałem złożyć pewną korektę ale wszystko opisałem. Przy okazji jest jedna bardzo ważna rzecz odnośnie wpisania właściwej daty zapłaty za produkty na które mamy faktury !. Zwróćcie w szczególności na to uwagę. Jest tylko 5 dni na odesłanie wniosku, jak się nie wyrobicie lub wykonacie to z błedami wówczas wniosek przepadnie. W formularzu korekcyjnym jest to wyraźnie opisane. Po za tym na YT pojawiły się nowe informacje również o osobach które poprawnie uzupełniły wniosek i mają już werykfację pozytywną.Najlepiej przefiltować po frazie Mój prąd 3.0 Pozytwna weryfikacja oraz zmienić datę na ostatnio dodane.

----------


## marvinetal

Czy OSD wydają zaświadczenia na swoich dokumentach czy trzeba im dać jakiś wzór? Gdzie można znaleźć jakiś?

----------


## Dariusz1983

OSD w momencie wymiany licznika doręcza zaświadczenie o ile w zgłoszeniu zaznaczono, że ma się chęć skorzystać z Mój Prąd.

----------


## marvinetal

No ja nie zaznaczyłem, zresztą nie było takiej rubryki. Musze teraz jakoś to od nich wydębic  :smile:

----------


## Dariusz1983

Informacje o Mój Prąd 4.0:
-start 15 kwietnia 2022
i
TYLKO dla prosumentów na NOWYCH GORSZYCH ZASADACH lub dla starych jak przejdą na nowe zasady!
https://globenergia.pl/15-kwietnia-r...amy-szczegoly/

----------


## gpel

> Informacje o Mój Prąd 4.0:
> -start 15 kwietnia 2022
> i
> TYLKO dla prosumentów na NOWYCH GORSZYCH ZASADACH lub dla starych jak przejdą na nowe zasady!
> https://globenergia.pl/15-kwietnia-r...amy-szczegoly/


Czyli jak zainstalowałem 1 lutego br, to mogę zapomnieć o dopłacie?

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Dostaniesz dopłatę ale tylko jak przejdziesz na nowe zasady rozliczanie. Niestety ....

----------


## marcinbbb

Innymi słowy jak sprzedasz się za 0,251zł/kWh możesz aspirować o takie dopłaty.
Kij z tym że kupujesz za ponad 0,63zł/kWh

----------


## Dariusz1983

O właśnie aby kasę na fotowoltaikę w kwocie max 4000zł. dostać trzeba:
-*wejść do prosumenta po 1 kwietnia 2022(czyli już na nowych zasadach)* lub
-*mieć stare zasady i się ich zżec przechodząc na nowe i instalacja musi ona być zgłoszona do ZE po 1 lutym 2020!*
Jak ktoś robudowuje instalację to  jak się zżeknie starych zasad to dostanie 2000zł.

Magazany i automatyke pomijam.

_To się może opłacać osobom, które przewymiarowały instalację o 300-400% i nie planują zwiększenia zużycia(raczej takich nie ma, bo kto dowalił więcej niż musiał ten miał na to plan jak zużyć nadmiar), bo sprzeda za 20groszy nadwyżkę, kupi po 60groszy i wyjdzie na około 0, a do tego zgarnie te superaśne 4000zł i jak królisko żyć będzie_. Taki żart.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Net-billing ma ochronę przed przewymiarowaniem. W ustawie jest taki zapis jak w załączniku 

Net-billing będzie najbardziej opłacalny dla osób, które postawią na maksymalne zwiększenie autokonsumpcji. Wtedy też mogą liczyć na większą dotację

----------


## Dariusz1983

I dodatkowo zysk ze sprzedanej energii pokrywać będzie TYLKO cenę samej pobranej energii bez opłat przesyłowych itd oraz wypłącić będzie można tylko 20% "nadpłaty" za sprzedaną energię. Słowem lipa na maxa.

----------


## coachu13

Czy jeżeli oddałem instalację do użytkowania w zeszłym roku ale nie załapałem się na MP 3.0 mogę ubiegać się o dofinansowanie z MP 4.0 ?

----------


## fokus80

raczej tak, ale pytanie czy Ci się to opłaci 
w każdym razie póki co NFOŚiGW znów sobie przedłużył czas na ogłoszenie oficjalnych "poprawionych" warunków więc w dalszym ciągu nic nie wiadomo na 100%

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Czy jeżeli oddałem instalację do użytkowania w zeszłym roku ale nie załapałem się na MP 3.0 mogę ubiegać się o dofinansowanie z MP 4.0 ?


Pod warunkiem przejścia na net-billing. Trzeba będzie do wniosku dołączyć oświadczenie że się rozlicza w net-billingu a nie opustach

Swoją drogą osoby, które skorzystały z Mojego Prądu 3.0. też będą mogły skorzystać z wersji 4.0 jeśli będą chciały zainwestować w magazyn energii lub ciepła. Wtedy dostaną dotacje na ten dodatkowy element i 2 tys. na PV. Oczywiście też pod warunkiem przejścia na net-billing

----------


## coachu13

Jakie są różnice pomiędzy "starym" typem rozliczania, a "net-billingiem" ?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Jakie są różnice pomiędzy "starym" typem rozliczania, a "net-billingiem" ?


KOLOSALNE???!!! i my Ci mamy o tym opowiadać, szkoda poszukać różnic - nie chcę się leniu?

----------


## marvinetal

> Pod warunkiem przejścia na net-billing. Trzeba będzie do wniosku dołączyć oświadczenie że się rozlicza w net-billingu a nie opustach


Tak sobie myślę ze skoro przechodzi wymiana licznika bez instalacji PV to może przejdzie oświadczenie o net-bilingu bez net-bilingu  :big grin:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Jakie są różnice pomiędzy "starym" typem rozliczania, a "net-billingiem" ?


To całkiem inny system. Przede wszystkim energia nie będzie rozliczana ilościowo a wartościowo, a więc o sprzedaż nadwyżek wyprodukowanej energii po cenach giełdowych. Prosumenci będą mieli swoje konta z depozytem prosumenckim, na które będą trafiały te nadwyżki.




> Tak sobie myślę ze skoro przechodzi wymiana licznika bez instalacji PV to może przejdzie oświadczenie o net-bilingu bez net-bilingu


Zależy czy oświadczenia będą wewnętrzne w ramach programu, czy zewnętrzne od OSD

----------


## coachu13

Na czym dokładnie polegają te różnice ?

----------


## mitch

> Na czym dokładnie polegają te różnice ?


To żart? Ale jeśli jednak pytasz serio, to w Ustawie o OZE znajdziesz wszystkie informacje, dotyczące zarówno starych jak i nowych zasad.

PS. Wystarczy poczytać wątek.albo użyć google.

----------


## coachu13

Spoko. Dziękuję za podpowiedz.

----------


## Viniu

Mówią, że co sie odwlecze to nie uciecze, ale przedłużenie ze 120 dni na 300..?  :mad: 

Info ze strony NFOŚiGW:

Na podstawie § 3 ust. 5 „Regulaminu naboru wniosków o dofinansowanie przedsięwzięć ze środków Narodowego Funduszu Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej w ramach Programu Priorytetowego Mój Prąd Część 1). Program Mój Prąd na lata 2021 – 2023” (https://mojprad.gov.pl/images/regula...18.08.2021.pdf). Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej uprzejmie informuje, obecnie przewidywany termin rozpatrzenia wniosku wynosi 300 dni roboczych liczonych od dnia zarejestrowania wniosku w NFOŚiGW. W przypadku gdy wniosek wymaga uzupełnienia termin przewidziany na ocenę wniosku wynosi 350 dni pod warunkiem przesłania przez Wnioskodawcę wszystkich wymaganych informacji/dokumentów w terminie (max. 10 dni roboczych) poprzez aplikację GWD.
NFOŚIGW zastrzega sobie prawo do wydłużenia terminów rozpatrywania wniosków.

----------


## mitch

> Mówią, że co sie odwlecze to nie uciecze, ale przedłużenie ze 120 dni na 300..?


To chyba dobrze, że w końcu urealnili terminy do tych faktycznych? Ludzie często czekali od pół roku do roku (a niektórzy dłużej) i później się pieklili, że im kasę ukradli (w sensie, że nie wypłacili). No chyba, że wolisz, żeby dalej był nierealny termin na stronie podany i żale ludzi, że ich okradają?

Ps. od razu uprzedzę - truizmy i idiotyzmy w stylu, żeby się wzięli do roboty, zatrudnili więcej ludzi, etc możemy sobie darować. Były dyskusje wielokrotnie i tak jak pisałem rok czy dwa lata temu - nie, nie da się  :cool:  Jak się komuś nie podoba, to program nie jest obowiązkowy, nie musi do niego przystępować  :stir the pot:

----------


## Viniu

> To chyba dobrze, że w końcu urealnili terminy do tych faktycznych? Ludzie często czekali od pół roku do roku (a niektórzy dłużej) i później się pieklili, że im kasę ukradli (w sensie, że nie wypłacili). No chyba, że wolisz, żeby dalej był nierealny termin na stronie podany i żale ludzi, że ich okradają?
> 
> Ps. od razu uprzedzę - truizmy i idiotyzmy w stylu, żeby się wzięli do roboty, zatrudnili więcej ludzi, etc możemy sobie darować. Były dyskusje wielokrotnie i tak jak pisałem rok czy dwa lata temu - nie, nie da się  Jak się komuś nie podoba, to program nie jest obowiązkowy, nie musi do niego przystępować


Mówią, że milczenie jest złotem, ale jak widać czasami potrzeba odezwania się jest silniejsza niezależnie od tego co się chce powiedzieć  :big grin: 

Nie szanowny Panie, wolałbym, żeby wyrabiali się w pierwotnie założonym terminie. I tyle... a może aż tyle. 

Widzisz, pracuje w małej gminie i np. mam 65 dni na wydanie decyzji celu publicznego. I to jest tez termin nierealny. A jeśli go nie dotrzymam ustawodawca przewidział kare 500zł za każdy dzień zwłoki. I nikt się nie mnie nie pyta czy daje radę, czy nie... nikt nie patrzy na to, że rocznie wydaję (osobiście i jednoosobowo) ok. 120 decyzji o warunkach zabudowy i ok. 50 decyzji celu publicznego, gdzie każda decyzja wymaga przeprowadzenia postępowania administracyjnego, procesu uzgadniania z konserwą, zarządca dogi, wodami polskimi czy jeszcze innymi, publikacjami zawiadomień o wszczęciu postępowania, publikowania obwieszczeń o zakończeniu postępowania, i obwieszczeń o wydaniu decyzji. Nie liczę procedur odwoławczych. To urealnijmy w takim razie terminy administracyjne na wydanie decyzji o warunkach i np. pozwolenia na budowę do 6... a co się będziemy ograniczać - do 9 miesięcy!! A co... !!


Ale jak widać co wolno wojewodzie... itd.

----------


## mitch

> Mówią, że milczenie jest złotem, ale jak widać czasami potrzeba odezwania się jest silniejsza niezależnie od tego co się chce powiedzieć


Wiem, sam niejednokrotnie się gryzę w język (klawiaturę?), żeby za dużo nie powiedzieć/napisać. Łączę się w bólu  :yes: 



> Nie szanowny Panie, wolałbym, żeby wyrabiali się w pierwotnie założonym terminie. I tyle... a może aż tyle.


Rozumiem. Ale skoro to nierealne, to co proponujesz? Utrzymanie fikcji? Po co? Żeby kolejny niezadowolony przyszedł i wylewał na forum żale? I bez tego jest o czym pisać. Moim zdaniem dobrze się stało, teraz przynajmniej będzie można takiego marudę odesłać na drzewo i będzie spokój  :big grin: 




> Widzisz, pracuje w małej gminie i np. mam 65 dni na wydanie decyzji celu publicznego. I to jest tez termin nierealny. A jeśli go nie dotrzymam ustawodawca przewidział kare 500zł za każdy dzień zwłoki. I nikt się nie mnie nie pyta czy daje radę, czy nie... nikt nie patrzy na to, że rocznie wydaję (osobiście i jednoosobowo) ok. 120 decyzji o warunkach zabudowy i ok. 50 decyzji celu publicznego, gdzie każda decyzja wymaga przeprowadzenia postępowania administracyjnego, procesu uzgadniania z konserwą, zarządca dogi, wodami polskimi czy jeszcze innymi, publikacjami zawiadomień o wszczęciu postępowania, publikowania obwieszczeń o zakończeniu postępowania, i obwieszczeń o wydaniu decyzji. Nie liczę procedur odwoławczych. To urealnijmy w takim razie terminy administracyjne na wydanie decyzji o warunkach i np. pozwolenia na budowę do 6... a co się będziemy ograniczać - do 9 miesięcy!! A co... !!


Na pewno rozumiesz różnicę między swoją pracą, która jest obowiązkowym punktem, bez której inwestor nie ruszy dalej, od programu Mój Prąd, który w niczym inwestorowi nie wadzi i nie ma prawnego obowiązku uczestniczenia w nim.




> Ale jak widać co wolno wojewodzie... itd.


Zgoda, masz kupę racji w tym ustępie  :cool:  Zawsze byli równi i równiejsi.

Ale do brzegu: nikt nie zatrudni więcej osób - i bardzo dobrze, ostatnie czego nam trzeba, to kolejnych pracowników na naszym garnuszku. A te osoby, które są, mają swoją przepustowość. Tak jak pisałem - zaproponuj rozwiązanie tego problemu, a nie proponuj ulżenie w Twojej pracy. Twoja praca - Twój problem. Mogę jedynie wspomóc radą ex prezydenta: zmień pracę (i weź kredyt, hehe).

----------


## Viniu

Dzisiaj, dokładnie w 302 dzień od złożenia wniosku dostałem maila o przyznaniu dofinansowania. Termin płatności do 5 dni roboczych.  :big grin:

----------


## Robinson74

> To całkiem inny system. Przede wszystkim energia nie będzie rozliczana ilościowo a wartościowo, a więc o sprzedaż nadwyżek wyprodukowanej energii po cenach giełdowych. Prosumenci będą mieli swoje konta z depozytem prosumenckim, na które będą trafiały te nadwyżki.


A czy jeśli wyprodukuję więcej energii niż jestem w stanie zużyć, to czy można ten nadmiar sprzedać czy mi przepadnie?

----------


## mistalova

Na starych zasadach przepada, na nowych z automatu sprzedajesz.

----------


## stos

> A czy jeśli wyprodukuję więcej energii niż jestem w stanie zużyć, to czy można ten nadmiar sprzedać czy mi przepadnie?


W starych zasadach przepada a w nowych dostajesz pieniądze za 20% niewykorzystanej w miesiącu nadprodukcji.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Słyszeliście już o planowanych zmianach w programie Mój Prąd? Mają one zostać wprowadzone 15.12.2022 r. i dotyczyć beneficjentów czwartego naboru.
Zgodnie z zapowiedziami, kwota dotacji na mikroinstalację PV wzrośnie z 4 tys. do 6 tys. zł (z 5 tys. zł do 7 tys zł w przypadku rozszerzenia inwestycji o dodatkowe komponenty), a dotacja na magazyn energii wzrośnie z 7,5 do 16 tys. zł. 
Osoby, które otrzymały już dotację na konto, dostaną różnicę wynikającą ze zmian, bez konieczności składania nowego wniosku

----------

